# Why do Democrats Trivialize The Threat From Radical Islam



## Jroc (Mar 29, 2011)

*Senate to Hold Hearings on &#8220;Anti-Muslim Bigotry*









Senate to Hold Hearings on &#8220;Anti-Muslim Bigotry&#8221;




On a day when Islamic jihadists exploded a bomb in Jerusalem that murdered at least one woman and wounded thirty, and when Islamic jihadists opened fire on and killed two Christians outside a church in Pakistan, Senator Richard Durbin (D-IL) announced that he was going to hold hearings on the rise in &#8220;anti-Muslim bigotry.&#8221;

Durbin, of course, was retaliating for the hearings recently conducted by Rep. Peter King (R-NY), who himself bowed to politically correct pressure and dropped several witnesses that he had originally announced his intention to call, including ex-Muslim human rights activist Ayaan Hirsi Ali and terror analyst Walid Phares.

Not only was the timing of Durbin&#8217;s announcement ironic, but also the fact that his retaliatory hearings were unnecessary in the first place. King, after all, gave a prime platform at his hearings to the weepy Rep. Keith Ellison (D-MN), whose pilgrimage to Mecca was paid for with $13,350 from the Muslim American Society, the Muslim Brotherhood &#8216;s chief operating arm in the U.S. 

Ellison used the bully pulpit King gave him to paint a lurid picture of Muslim victimhood, all the while saying nothing (of course) about the sharp increase in jihad terror plots in this country over the last two years. How can Durbin top that?

Senate to Hold Hearings on


----------



## kaz (Mar 29, 2011)

Liberals don't trivialize the threat of radical Islam, they prioritize it.  Liberalism is a collectivist religion.  Collectivism means sameness.  That means you have the same money and the same power.  The greatest skewing of power in the world is the one Superpower.  So the United States is currently a greater threat to a worldwide collectivism then radical Islam is.  Think about it, who do they attack for money?  Those who have the most.  Who do they attack for power?  The one with the most.


----------



## Dr.Drock (Mar 29, 2011)

Ok, what do you think is a legit potential risk of what radical islam can do to the US?

(I'm not a democrat, just curious)


----------



## Mr. H. (Mar 29, 2011)

Durkin. D'oh. Nuts.


----------



## ba1614 (Mar 29, 2011)

Mostly for the votes, but some of the silly fuckers actually believe that more hugs are the answer.


----------



## Dr.Drock (Mar 29, 2011)

ba1614 said:


> Mostly for the votes, but some of the silly fuckers actually believe that more hugs are the answer.



More hugs is a more rational thought than thinking you can defeat a concept through warmongering.

Not a country, a government, or a dictator, but a concept, and both sides of the aisle fall for it.

I don't need to see statistics on american education to realize how bad it is, all I need to hear people talk about is "winning the war on terror."


----------



## Robert (Mar 29, 2011)

You do have to wonder.... You hear the left constantly refer to Christianity as a "radical religion" but you'll never hear the left say the same of Islam.


----------



## FuelRod (Mar 29, 2011)

I think it's a poor excuse for reverse psychology.  It scares them shitless so they try and minimize it.  If they say it enough they might start to believe it themselves.


----------



## ogibillm (Mar 29, 2011)

what exactly is the threat, really?


----------



## Dr.Drock (Mar 29, 2011)

Robert said:


> You do have to wonder.... You hear the left constantly refer to Christianity as a "radical religion" but you'll never hear the left say the same of Islam.



Remember how much money Obama spent on the campaign trail to prove to everyone how christian he was?  He wouldn't have done that if it weren't a necessity to get votes. The most important aspect for both parties is that the person they voted for has the same religion as them.

Stance on issues, experience, morals, those things are all secondary to your president praying to the same god you pray to.


----------



## Hot Wire (Mar 29, 2011)

Iam proud to hate islam,islam is a backward 7th century deathcult.muhammad was a murdering
caravan thief and child molesting pervert.The evil quran orders  the murder of non muslims.islam
should be banned here in USA.Bloodlusting deathcults are not protected by our constitution.
Yet the liberals love to lick the balls of muslim fascists.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Mar 29, 2011)

Robert said:


> You do have to wonder.... You hear the left constantly refer to Christianity as a "radical religion" but you'll never hear the left say the same of Islam.


Because Islam and the Left have the same goal: Destroy America.


----------



## Hot Wire (Mar 29, 2011)

ogibillm said:


> what exactly is the threat, really?


Remember 9/11 and the Ft.Hood shootings.All done in the name of islam.
Thats just part of thousands of attacks from the evil islamic beasts!
Never trust a muslim!


----------



## ogibillm (Mar 29, 2011)

Hot Wire said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > what exactly is the threat, really?
> ...



i'm not going to say those weren't horrible, because they were, but honestly if we're talking pure loss of life and we take all the deaths in the US due to radical Islam since 9/11you're talking an average of around 1 person a day. 1 person. 

And don't think I'm trivializing that but in a nation of 300,000,000 that's a statistically insignificant number. 

so forgive me if i'm not shitting myself in fear over the threat of radical islam.


----------



## WillowTree (Mar 29, 2011)

DemonRats think if they demonize the right and label them "Islamaphobic" then the muslims will like them mo better. Funny innit? These hearing come right behind Peter Kings?


----------



## Dr.Drock (Mar 29, 2011)

ogibillm said:


> Hot Wire said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...



Correct, a muslim is MUCH more likely to be killed by a christian in the middle east than a christian killed here in the US by a muslim.

All religions are equally stupid to me, but you see how scared american christians are of muslims, imagine how scared arab muslims must be of christians.


----------



## R.D. (Mar 29, 2011)

ogibillm said:


> what exactly is the threat, really?



iIf you have to ask you'll never know


----------



## jillian (Mar 29, 2011)

kaz said:


> Liberals don't trivialize the threat of radical Islam, they prioritize it.  Liberalism is a collectivist religion.  Collectivism means sameness.  That means you have the same money and the same power.  The greatest skewing of power in the world is the one Superpower.  So the United States is currently a greater threat to a worldwide collectivism then radical Islam is.  Think about it, who do they attack for money?  Those who have the most.  Who do they attack for power?  The one with the most.



You know, I've read that twice and I can't find a single word of truth in there... 

not one.


----------



## jillian (Mar 29, 2011)

Jroc said:


> Senate to Hold Hearings on &#8220;Anti-Muslim Bigotry



i don't think democrats "understate the threat". I think that it offends us when we see our country do the type of witch hunt that was done during the mccarthy era and the type of thing that was done to the japanese during WWII.

I'm all for rooting out threats. I'm not for witch hunts. 

And if they were looking for all threats, I'd say it was a good thing. But they aren't.


----------



## bucs90 (Mar 29, 2011)

Hot Wire said:


> Iam proud to hate islam,islam is a backward 7th century deathcult.muhammad was a murdering
> caravan thief and child molesting pervert.The evil quran orders  the murder of non muslims.islam
> should be banned here in USA.Bloodlusting deathcults are not protected by our constitution.
> Yet the liberals love to lick the balls of muslim fascists.





Bravo. I join you in that. I hate Islam. I wish Islam was banned from society. It's a cancer of the mind. Sometimes benign. Sometimes malignant.

I'd just rather not have cancer.

After seeing what the Palestinians did to that Israeli family this month, then had a mass celebration of it? I'll hate Islam forever, in particular Palestinians, but Islam as a whole, worldwide. That will never change.

That religion oppresses and brutalizes women. STONING them to death for adultry for Gods sake! Forcing them to have several male witnesses to their own rape or face death themselves! 

If the jihadis had the ability to attempt to invade America to cut the throats of infidels, then I'll be happy to break open the safe, the M-4 and about 5,000 rounds worth of Jesus loving firepower for those ragheads.

And a big "F U" to all you panzy liberals out there who are trying to empower and enable these Islamic retards.


----------



## Dr.Drock (Mar 29, 2011)

We have a couple people who literally sound exactly like Osama Bin Laden on here.


----------



## whitehall (Mar 29, 2011)

Everything is political to libs, even the security of their own Country. Remember how Clinton treated the first attempt to blow up the symbol of Capitalism? He didn't want to be bothered. He said it was a "stupid act by stupid people" and then he went back into the Oval Office to enjoy another session of sodomy with Monica.


----------



## Dr.Drock (Mar 29, 2011)

whitehall said:


> Everything is political to libs, even the security of their own Country. Remember how Clinton treated the first attempt to blow up the symbol of Capitalism? He didn't want to be bothered. He said it was a "stupid act by stupid people" and then he went back into the Oval Office to enjoy another session of sodomy with Monica.



Remember when Bush and the republican Congress left our borders wide open and ports almost completely unchecked from 2001-2007?

I'll take the "terror" threat seriously when government takes border and port security seriously. 

How hard would it be for terrorists to sneak across the border with AK's and go to a mall or stadium and kill thousands?  How hard would it be to put a huge bomb on a cargo ship and bring it through one of our ports and detonate it?

Both would be easy as hell if there was actually a group that wanted to do that.


----------



## Hot Wire (Mar 29, 2011)

Dr.Drock said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > Everything is political to libs, even the security of their own Country. Remember how Clinton treated the first attempt to blow up the symbol of Capitalism? He didn't want to be bothered. He said it was a "stupid act by stupid people" and then he went back into the Oval Office to enjoy another session of sodomy with Monica.
> ...



I consider you a muslim loving idiot .How hard would it be for muslims to fly large planes into large buildings and kill thousands? Oh thats right they already did fool!
Ram islam up your liberal Ass!


----------



## Dr.Drock (Mar 29, 2011)

Hot Wire said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> > whitehall said:
> ...



Sadly, this is the kind of reply I expected.  We're at a point where replacing intellect with childish 2nd grade insults is celebrated amongst a lot of ppl.

You didn't even attempt to answer one of my questions.  The reason is because they're truths too scary for you to deal with and it would cause you to have to think outside the tiny box that the media and the republican party has molded your brain into.


----------



## VaYank5150 (Mar 29, 2011)

Jroc said:


> *Senate to Hold Hearings on Anti-Muslim Bigotry*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because they are not afraid of everything that moves, unlike the GOP?


----------



## Hot Wire (Mar 29, 2011)

Dr.Drock said:


> Hot Wire said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.Drock said:
> ...



To bad for you iam not a Republican.Bush was a liberal in my book.He also kissed the asses of the muslim islamic savage animals.Now get down on your knees and suck
muzzie co#k.Iam a proud infidel who keeps my AR15 loaded and ready to defend my family against intruders including muslim satanic bloodlusting vermin!


----------



## FBastiat (Mar 29, 2011)

> All religions are equally stupid to me, but you see how scared american christians are of muslims, imagine how scared arab muslims must be of christians.


Where the hell do you get off making a statement like that?  In every muslim country the native christians are terrorized by the islamic fundamentalists, and when a christian church is burned to the ground, the public remains mum and the perpetrators are celebrated. And as far as muslim victims are concerned, how many more are dying at the hands of other muslims, whether it be fundamentalists or the so-called "secular" crackpot dictators?

That was such an idiotic statement you made.


----------



## Dr.Drock (Mar 29, 2011)

Hot Wire said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> > Hot Wire said:
> ...



My apologies, kudos I've never seen someone type so well while hiding under their bed.

I can imagine all the Q'urans you've had thrown through your windows, it's probably almost unbearable.


----------



## Dr.Drock (Mar 29, 2011)

FBastiat said:


> > All religions are equally stupid to me, but you see how scared american christians are of muslims, imagine how scared arab muslims must be of christians.
> 
> 
> Where the hell do you get off making a statement like that?  In every muslim country the native christians are terrorized by the islamic fundamentalists, and when a christian church is burned to the ground, the public remains mum and the perpetrators are celebrated. And as far as muslim victims are concerned, how many more are dying at the hands of other muslims, whether it be fundamentalists or the so-called "secular" crackpot dictators?
> ...



Muslims burn christian churches to the ground, I agree that's disgusting.

Christians start wars based on lies and kill hundreds of thousands of muslims.

It's really not that hard to figure you when you think about it.


----------



## kaz (Mar 29, 2011)

Dr.Drock said:


> Ok, what do you think is a legit potential risk of what radical islam can do to the US?
> 
> (I'm not a democrat, just curious)



Blow up buildings in downtown Manhattan?


----------



## VaYank5150 (Mar 29, 2011)

Hot Wire said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> > Hot Wire said:
> ...



Do you turn in your homework written in serial killer prose as well?


----------



## WillFranklin (Mar 29, 2011)

I am for Muslims and against Jerusalem because of what the Jews did to me in my own city.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Mar 29, 2011)

Hmmm, no one responded to this.


http://www.usmessageboard.com/general/161273-the-threat-of-islamisation.html#post3473751


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Mar 29, 2011)

Jroc said:


> *Why do Democrats Trivialize The Threat From Radical Islam*


What.....you weren't *around* when *The Idiot Son* kept crying... 

"WMD!!"


----------



## kaz (Mar 29, 2011)

WillFranklin said:


> I am for Muslims and against Jerusalem because of what the Jews did to me in my own city.



I'm for the Jews because of what you did to me in my city, I lived in NY on 9/11.  That and it pisses you off.


----------



## Dr.Drock (Mar 29, 2011)

kaz said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, what do you think is a legit potential risk of what radical islam can do to the US?
> ...



Now compare 9/11 to the wars in afghanistan/iraq/libya.

Which is worse?  Which is 100 times worse?  Which is 1,000 times worse?


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 29, 2011)

Jroc said:


> *Senate to Hold Hearings on Anti-Muslim Bigotry*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because it's completely overblown. In case you missed this the other night, wait a week or so and you can probably download the whole thing. This documentary is an example of the utter bigotry still found in the South. Ironically, there's a black man leading the charge who apparently has forgotten his history of the burning of black churches not that long ago. The white middle-aged real estate lady is a caricature, and the dipshit lawyer who brought the bogus lawsuit (thrown out eventually) reminds me of "Percy" the little big man "guard" in the movie "The Green Mile." 

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com

Muslim-bashing has replaced Negro-bashing especially by white anglo southerners. I'm sure Muslim haters would love to see all Muslim Americans rounded up and placed in interment camps just as we did to the Japanese Americans following Pearl Harbor. I really have a problem with people who refuse to learn from history.


----------



## kaz (Mar 29, 2011)

Dr.Drock said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.Drock said:
> ...



9/11 was worse.  You have way too much agenda in that loaded question to take it seriously


----------



## Hot Wire (Mar 29, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > *Senate to Hold Hearings on Anti-Muslim Bigotry*
> ...


No,I would like to see the islamic beasts  deported.islam and freedom are incompatable and we will NEVER give up our freedoms!!!!With PRIDE I HATE islam!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 007 (Mar 29, 2011)

Dr.Drock said:


> Hot Wire said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.Drock said:
> ...



Tell that ignorant bull shit to the people who were looking out the windows of the twin towers when they saw planes flying into the building.

You sound like one of the most dumbass, muslim coddling, pieces of fucking SHIT on this board. You SPIT on the dead bodies of those who have ALREADY died by the hands of islamists. You are as BAD AS THEY ARE by acting as though the threat isn't real. Get yourself over to Pakistan and start sucking muslim dick you filthy pile of dog shit.


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 29, 2011)

Robert said:


> You do have to wonder.... You hear the left constantly refer to Christianity as a "radical religion" but you'll never hear the left say the same of Islam.



That's funny, I consider myself pretty well-read, and I never see that nor ever hear that. What I _DO_ hear is that just because the Quran has verses that refer to violence doesn't mean that ALL Muslims take those particular verses at face value, just as thinking Christians don't take all the chapters and verses in The Bible referring to violence at face value.


----------



## Hot Wire (Mar 29, 2011)

These muzzie loving fools cant figure out the afghanistan war is because of 9/11.
Something like pearlharbor got us into WW2.liberals are total idiots.


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 29, 2011)

Dr.Drock said:


> Robert said:
> 
> 
> > You do have to wonder.... You hear the left constantly refer to Christianity as a "radical religion" but you'll never hear the left say the same of Islam.
> ...



Are you suggesting Obama is the ONLY candidate for president that has ever played to a particular crowd to get their votes? Interesting.


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 29, 2011)

Mad Scientist said:


> Robert said:
> 
> 
> > You do have to wonder.... You hear the left constantly refer to Christianity as a "radical religion" but you'll never hear the left say the same of Islam.
> ...



I can see that "red" Kool-aid is getting fortified with something stronger. Good grief, grow a brain, moran. The one you're carrying has been washed, rinsed, and recycled back to when you were around nine.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 29, 2011)

Dr.Drock said:


> Ok, what do you think is a legit potential risk of what radical islam can do to the US?
> 
> (I'm not a democrat, just curious)


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 29, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> DemonRats think if they demonize the right and label them "Islamaphobic" then the muslims will like them mo better. Funny innit? These hearing come right behind Peter Kings?



Yes, because King's witch hunt raised questions which actually caused his own hearing to backfire, big time.


----------



## Dr.Drock (Mar 29, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> > Robert said:
> ...



Absolutely not, everyone does it, that's the social problem.  The bureacrat I like has essentially the opposite religious views to me, but I don't care because he's a good politician.  Call me arrogant but I wish more people thought that way.


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 29, 2011)

ogibillm said:


> Hot Wire said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...



365 people have been killed by radical Muslims *in the US* since 911? Who, where?


----------



## WillowTree (Mar 29, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > DemonRats think if they demonize the right and label them "Islamaphobic" then the muslims will like them mo better. Funny innit? These hearing come right behind Peter Kings?
> ...



such as?


----------



## Hot Wire (Mar 29, 2011)

Dr.Drock said:


> Hot Wire said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.Drock said:
> ...


lol,Anybody stepping on my rights and properties will find iam not hiding under my bed.
As for my free quran from CAIR I threw it in the toilet and pissed on it.Then I flushed and the quran did a swirling dance,lol.Now go pay your jizza tax to your muzzie friends
liberal!


----------



## Dr.Drock (Mar 29, 2011)

Pale Rider said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> > Hot Wire said:
> ...



Take a step back from the computer, settle down, pop a couple pills, take a few deep breaths and step back to the computer chair.  

Then attempt to answer me these questions;

1.)  Why do our borders remain wide open if terrorism is a big threat?

2.) Why do our ports remain unchecked if terrorism is a big threat?

As we've seen with both parties willingness to spend trillions on other things, we can certainly "afford" it, so why not take care of those 2 things?


----------



## bucs90 (Mar 29, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, what do you think is a legit potential risk of what radical islam can do to the US?
> ...





Ah, you little racist Zionist pig.

Didn't you hear the update on 9-11? 20 seconds before that picture was taken, the hijackers converted to Christianity. So....technically, Christians did that! Booyah!! In yo face Christians!!!


----------



## Dr.Drock (Mar 29, 2011)

Hot Wire said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> > Hot Wire said:
> ...



And I'm sure everyone on the board believes every word of that story.

One other question, how old are you?


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 29, 2011)

jillian said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Liberals don't trivialize the threat of radical Islam, they prioritize it.  Liberalism is a collectivist religion.  Collectivism means sameness.  That means you have the same money and the same power.  The greatest skewing of power in the world is the one Superpower.  So the United States is currently a greater threat to a worldwide collectivism then radical Islam is.  Think about it, who do they attack for money?  Those who have the most.  Who do they attack for power?  The one with the most.
> ...



So you understood what that gibberish actually meant?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 29, 2011)

Dr.Drock said:


> More hugs is a more rational thought than thinking you can defeat a concept through warmongering.
> 
> Not a country, a government, or a dictator, but a concept, and both sides of the aisle fall for it.



If only you and others like you had been around in 1940, the concept of Nazism and collectivist fascism wouldn't have been defeated...

Islam is a creed, it was created by a Warlord; a man more like Genghis Khan than Jesus Christ. Because it was spawned from a conquering warlord, it is as much about ruling and subduing the vanquished as it is about saving souls.

Islam should be viewed no differently than Nazism. If I see someone with a Swastika on, I don't attack them, I don't call them names, I don't burn down their house or slash their tires.

I don't invite them to my house, either. I don't say that THEY are victims. I recognize that they have chosen to follow a creed of evil. They have the right to that choice, they also should be shunned for making such a choice, by all decent people, as should Muslims.


----------



## bucs90 (Mar 29, 2011)

Dr.Drock said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.Drock said:
> ...



Easy answer. Our politicians are too chicken shit to offend a group of people in the name of securing our ports or borders. They know that radical Islam won't get them....it's get the innocent people doing hypothetical stuff, like say lighting a Christmas tree in Portland. OH WAIT thats not hypothetical, a crazy fucking Muslim was gonna try to blow that event up and kill hundreds!!!


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 29, 2011)

jillian said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Senate to Hold Hearings on Anti-Muslim Bigotry
> ...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 29, 2011)

Robert said:


> You do have to wonder.... You hear the left constantly refer to Christianity as a "radical religion" but you'll never hear the left say the same of Islam.



The left embraces Islam BECAUSE they view it as a means of defeating and eradicating Christianity.


----------



## bucs90 (Mar 29, 2011)

Ok, how about this: Here is.....................



 MOHAMMED!!!!!





    And this is a monkey pissing on Mohammed.




I know it's punishable by jihad to make an image of Mohammed. So whats my punishment for depicting a monkey pissing on Mohammed? I only hope I offended any Muslim watching, now, please come try to hand out your punishment, I got a lil friend waiting for ya.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 29, 2011)

Dr.Drock said:


> Correct, a muslim is MUCH more likely to be killed by a christian in the middle east than a christian killed here in the US by a muslim.



What a steaming pile of shit.

A Christian is DOZENS of times more likely to be killed by a Muslim in the M.E. or North African than a Muslim is to be killed by US Forces, which you lyingly call "Christians."



> All religions are equally stupid to me, but you see how scared american christians are of muslims,



Which become wet dreams of genocide of all those Christians who you hate...



> imagine how scared arab muslims must be of christians.



Why would they be? Muslims slaughter Christians at will in the Middle East and North Africa. (To the delight of the left.)

{Thousands of Christians have been forced to flee their homes in Western Ethiopia after Muslim extremists set fire to roughly 50 churches and dozens of Christian homes. At least one Christian has been killed, many more have been injured and anywhere from 3,000 to 10,000 have been displaced in the attacks that began March 2 after a Christian in the community of Asendabo was accused of desecrating the Koran.}

netwmd - Muslim Jihad in Christian Ethiopia: Lessons for the West


----------



## BlindBoo (Mar 29, 2011)

bucs90 said:


> Hot Wire said:
> 
> 
> > Iam proud to hate islam,islam is a backward 7th century deathcult.muhammad was a murdering
> ...



How about a big FUCK YOU to all the pseudo-cons who believe in and spew  this particular strawman.  It ain't gonna happen.  Atheist/Secularist will watch out for and gaurd against all flavors of religionist, never again will the superstitious have control over our lives.


----------



## Dr.Drock (Mar 29, 2011)

bucs90 said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> > Pale Rider said:
> ...



"Our government won't secure borders or ports because they want to appease radical islam."

I'd have to say thinking that is the single dumbest thing I've ever heard on this board.  Even an experienced troll couldn't think something like that up.


----------



## Hot Wire (Mar 29, 2011)

Dr.Drock said:


> Hot Wire said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.Drock said:
> ...


Old  and WISE enough to know what a evil deathcult islam is.As a proud infidel
I taunt the muzzie beasts,Bring your jihad on!You liberal muslim lovers can kiss
all the muzzie ass you want.It justs proves how stupid you are.Ram islam up
your ass sideways!!!!!!!!!!Bow down to that dead thieving murdering pig muhammad!
He like to diddle little girls also!What a filthy evil beast muhammad was!


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 29, 2011)

whitehall said:


> Everything is political to libs, even the security of their own Country. Remember how Clinton treated the first attempt to blow up the symbol of Capitalism? He didn't want to be bothered. He said it was a "stupid act by stupid people" and then he went back into the Oval Office to enjoy another session of sodomy with Monica.



What a bunch of uneducated morans you people are. All the perpetrators of the first WTC bombing were tracked down and eventually prosecuted. Of course Bill Clinton wasn't right there in front of the action with his own guns ablaze, but the FBI was. 

Good Lord you people are either just plain _stoooopid_, or you actually think that kind of ignorant crap will stick. (Of course it _does_, to your equally _stoooooopid_ counterparts.)

Here's how they did it (fit for a mini-movie, actually).

FBI  FBI 100 - 1993 Trade Center Bombing


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 29, 2011)

jillian said:


> i don't think democrats "understate the threat". I think that it offends us when we see our country do the type of witch hunt that was done during the mccarthy era and the type of thing that was done to the japanese during WWII.



Oh I know, I was late to work this morning because the Army was rounding up another group of peaceful and innocent Muslims to march off to the gulags...

OH WAIT, that never happened - you're just lying through your fucking teeth.

How progressive of you.


----------



## bucs90 (Mar 29, 2011)

Mohammed getting flamethrowed






And finally............


An angry Christian:





An angry Muslim:


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 29, 2011)

Dr.Drock said:


> We have a couple people who literally sound exactly like Osama Bin Laden on here.



I think it's rude to speak of Jillian and Maggie May like that - regardless of how accurate it is...


----------



## jillian (Mar 29, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > i don't think democrats "understate the threat". I think that it offends us when we see our country do the type of witch hunt that was done during the mccarthy era and the type of thing that was done to the japanese during WWII.
> ...



i love that... you make up something that never happened and that i never said... 

and then you call me a liar for it?

typical rightwingnut.

negged for being a lying freak.


----------



## Dr.Drock (Mar 29, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> > Correct, a muslim is MUCH more likely to be killed by a christian in the middle east than a christian killed here in the US by a muslim.
> ...



I don't hate christians, you're just hypersensitive.

When I point out a flaw being a human flaw and not a religious based flaw you get offended (again because you're hypersensitive).

You've been trained to believe that only muslims have certain flaws that christians don't.  I say that's an idiotic thing to think and it's a human flaw, thus you making me out to hate christians.

I repeat, I view all religions as equally intellectually stupid, however I think man's morals are unaffected by religion or lack there of.  If all religions disappeared tonight humans would still have all the same qualities and flaws in the morning.


----------



## bucs90 (Mar 29, 2011)

Dr.Drock said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.Drock said:
> ...



True. Thats why I didn't say that. You're trying to twist my words.

I said offend "a group of people".............as in Mexicans. Our border is wide open because our politicians fear offending Hispanics.

As for ports, logistics won't allow every single container to be checked. The numbers are just too massive to do that.


----------



## jillian (Mar 29, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> > We have a couple people who literally sound exactly like Osama Bin Laden on here.
> ...



bummer i can't neg you twice for lying twice.

nutbar.


----------



## bucs90 (Mar 29, 2011)

Dr.Drock said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.Drock said:
> ...



Suicide bombings are exlusively Muslim acts. Sorry, but I don't recall the last Christian or Hindu or Atheist who strapped a bomb to himself and walked into a nightclub to detonate.

So Athetist suicide bombers yell "Science Akbar" before blowing up?

It's called indoctrinating. The military does it. Sports teams do it. Religions do it. Islam happens to indoctrinate it's people to think suicide bombings and beheading non-believers in the year 2011 is ok to do.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 29, 2011)

ogibillm said:


> what exactly is the threat, really?



Really?   Apparently some people are quite obliging in being terrorized...just as the Muslim radical terrorists want them to be.


----------



## Dr.Drock (Mar 29, 2011)

bucs90 said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



I see, so they think terrorism is a huge threat to the US but they think not offending 3rd world foreigners is more important.

Simple stunning.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 29, 2011)

Hot Wire said:


> Iam proud to hate islam,islam is a backward 7th century deathcult.muhammad was a murdering
> caravan thief and child molesting pervert.The evil quran orders  the murder of non muslims.islam
> should be banned here in USA.Bloodlusting deathcults are not protected by our constitution.
> Yet the liberals love to lick the balls of muslim fascists.



And what political party do you support, sir?


----------



## Dr.Drock (Mar 29, 2011)

bodecea said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > what exactly is the threat, really?
> ...



Yeah you've got 2 types calling for a holy war, arab Osama's and american Osama's.


----------



## jillian (Mar 29, 2011)

bucs90 said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



The right doesn't close the borders b/c the corporatists like cheap labor. 

The left doesn't close the borders b/c they don't like to offend hispanics.

But I'll just jump in right now and point out that the 9/11 hijackers were here legally... 


just sayin'


----------



## bodecea (Mar 29, 2011)

bucs90 said:


> Hot Wire said:
> 
> 
> > Iam proud to hate islam,islam is a backward 7th century deathcult.muhammad was a murdering
> ...



You'd like to destroy our country to save it.   I can see that.


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Mar 29, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, what do you think is a legit potential risk of what radical islam can do to the US?
> ...





> "*As the new Administration took office*, Rice kept Clarke in his job as counterterrorism czar. In early February, he repeated to Vice President Dick Cheney the briefing he had given to Rice and Hadley. There are differing opinions on how seriously the Bush team took Clarke's warnings. Some members of the outgoing Administration got the sense that *the Bush team thought the Clintonites had become obsessed with terrorism. "It was clear,"* says one, *"that this was not the same priority to them that it was to us."*
> 
> For other observers, however, the real point was not that the new Administration dismissed the terrorist theat. On the contrary, Rice, Hadley and Cheney, says an official, "all got that it was important." *The question is, How high a priority did terrorism get?* Clarke says that dealing with al-Qaeda "was in the top tier of issues reviewed by the Bush Administration." *But other topics got far more attention. The whole Bush national-security team was obsessed with setting up a national system of missile defense.*"
> 
> *When BUSHCO GAVE-AWAY THE STORE*


----------



## bodecea (Mar 29, 2011)

whitehall said:


> Everything is political to libs, even the security of their own Country. Remember how Clinton treated the first attempt to blow up the symbol of Capitalism? He didn't want to be bothered. He said it was a "stupid act by stupid people" and then he went back into the Oval Office to enjoy another session of sodomy with Monica.



This is a totally perfect example of the kind of lies the Right will state hoping that we were not around or paying attention to things that ACTUALLY went on in the world.

Clinton's administration CAPTURED, TRIED, and CONVICTED almost every person involved in WTC '93.     They are still in prison today.    How many people who planned 9/11 have been captured, tried, and convicted?   Oh, that's right....9/11 was Clinton's fault too.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 29, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> How about a big FUCK YOU to all the pseudo-cons who believe in and spew  this particular strawman.  It ain't gonna happen.  Atheist/Secularist will watch out for and gaurd against all flavors of religionist, never again will the superstitious have control over our lives.



Islam has two flavors of infidels, Brite Boi - Zimmis (or sometimes Dhimmis) and Kafir.

Zimmis are "people of the book," Christians and Jews. Zimmis MAY be allowed to live under Shiite interpretation of Sharia (though not Sunni,)  provided that they submit to Islam and pay a tax known as Jizya - which is designed to keep the Zimmis at the lowest socio-economic class.

Kafir are to be killed - Sunni and Shiite agree, Kafir must die. Who are the Kafir? Those who reject Allah en toto - the idolaters and the disbelievers. That would be YOU, dumbfuck. YOU are Kafirum - an Atheist who rejects Allah.

There is no sect or branch of Islam which does not seek your death. It is the duty of any and all Muslims to kill you - you are Kafirum, to be destroyed. You are Dar Al Harb, the house of war.

As an agnostic, I also am Kafir. I am however, geometrically smarter than you, I have the wits not to embrace and promote those seeking my death. You do not.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 29, 2011)

Hot Wire said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> > whitehall said:
> ...



I just consider you an idiot.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 29, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> What a bunch of uneducated morans you people are. All the perpetrators of the first WTC bombing were tracked down and eventually prosecuted. Of course Bill Clinton wasn't right there in front of the action with his own guns ablaze, but the FBI was.



That's not even in the same universe as true.

You just make shit up out of thin air, don't you?


----------



## bodecea (Mar 29, 2011)

Hot Wire said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> > Hot Wire said:
> ...



You're a Loony.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 29, 2011)

FBastiat said:


> > All religions are equally stupid to me, but you see how scared american christians are of muslims, imagine how scared arab muslims must be of christians.
> 
> 
> Where the hell do you get off making a statement like that?  In every muslim country the native christians are terrorized by the islamic fundamentalists, and when a christian church is burned to the ground, the public remains mum and the perpetrators are celebrated. And as far as muslim victims are concerned, how many more are dying at the hands of other muslims, whether it be fundamentalists or the so-called "secular" crackpot dictators?
> ...



Hmmm...that is NOW certainly the case in Iraq, isn't it?  I do not believe that to be the case in Turkey, however.


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 29, 2011)

Dr.Drock said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.Drock said:
> ...



Who is it? Maybe I like him/her too.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 29, 2011)

jillian said:


> i love that... you make up something that never happened and that i never said...



Your "witch hunt" is an incendiary lie, as you intend it to be.

There is no "witch hunt." Not only do we NOT accuse or round up the innocent, we do back-flips to excuse the guilty who have engaged in atrocities.

You are lying as a demagogue tends to do.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 29, 2011)

WillFranklin said:


> I am for Muslims and against Jerusalem because of what the Jews did to me in my own city.



You're a loony too.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 29, 2011)

Hot Wire said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...




The Goddess of Irony is well pleased by your offering.   She will eat you last.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 29, 2011)

Pale Rider said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> > Hot Wire said:
> ...



And the Granddaddy  of Loonies.


----------



## logical4u (Mar 29, 2011)

ogibillm said:


> what exactly is the threat, really?



Stated from muslims (this is not all muslims, for the radical lefties), their intent is to destroy the western civilizations and replace them with Sharia (that means no liberty, no freedom, but morality police with authority to bury you until you are defenseless and blungeon you to death).  That means that anyone can accuse you of speaking against "the prophet (the real object the clerics worship), and you can lose everything you own, along with your family.  It will be done using our own laws and system against us, just ask the more forthright muslims.  They will tell you, it is not a secret.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 29, 2011)

Dr.Drock said:


> I don't hate christians, you're just hypersensitive.



I'm not a Christian, but I recognize hate when I see it. It's the ONLY reason you of the left embrace radical Islam, the enemy of your enemy.



> When I point out a flaw being a human flaw and not a religious based flaw you get offended



I get offended when you promote the goals and objectives of terrorists and totalitarian thugs.



> You've been trained to believe that only muslims have certain flaws that christians don't.



Because I have the capacity to reason, I am not a leftist.

Beyond that, I recognize that one religious group has flown jetliners into US buildings. One religion has opened fire at US Airports in the name of their god. One religion has opened fire at US Army bases, killing and maiming dozens. One religion has recruited those to throw grenades into the tents of their commanding officers. One religion has loosed snipers in Washington DC to murder random people. One religion has put bombs in their shoes and underwear, one religion put bombs in cars to attack Manhattan.

And the religion SURE THE FUCK ain't Christianity, it's the religion you embrace and promote - Islam.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 29, 2011)

Hot Wire said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> > Hot Wire said:
> ...



I bet your plumber laughed at you too as he unplugged your loo.


----------



## Dr.Drock (Mar 29, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



I'm an atheist, Ron Paul is the hardcore type of christian who even denies basic science like evolution, making us 2 opposites in terms of religion.

However he's the only fiscal conservative in government, fiscal conservatism being my #1 principle, hence why he's the only one I like.


----------



## Dr.Drock (Mar 29, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> > I don't hate christians, you're just hypersensitive.
> ...



Name one good thing I've ever said about islam, just one that I've ever said in all my posts on this board.

I think I've stated quite clearly, and repeatedly for all who can read english, that I think all religions are intellectually stupid.


----------



## NoNukes (Mar 29, 2011)

Why do people confuse Radical Muslims with all of the rest of the peaceful Muslims is a better question?


----------



## Dr.Drock (Mar 29, 2011)

NoNukes said:


> Why do people confuse Radical Muslims with all of the rest of the peaceful Muslims is a better question?



Because it's not about someone being radical that's the problem, it's them being a different religion that's the real problem.


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 29, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



As if he didn't know it already, it was brought home quite emotionally by Representative Keith Ellison that Muslims in America have integrated into our society as patriotic and productive members who serve in the armed forces, work as police officers, doctors, nurses, teachers, you name it, most of them peacefully and according to the laws of the United States. If his intent was to "prove" that Islam is an unacceptable religion in America or that Sharia law will replace American jurisprudence, he would have proposed Constitutional amendments, because no religion may be outlawed and no other law except Constitutional law is allowed.

Therefore, it was indeed a simple witch hunt designed to further stoke the hatred of Muslims.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 29, 2011)

jillian said:


> bummer i can't neg you twice for lying twice.



Mocking you is so easy to do - after all, you are a complete moron....


----------



## logical4u (Mar 29, 2011)

jillian said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Senate to Hold Hearings on Anti-Muslim Bigotry
> ...



Talking about "not one word of truth".  Do you have the links that shows Americans "hunting muslims", forcing them into mock trials and drowning or hanging them??????????????????????????????????????????????????

Democrats do not use truth, that is why they are offended by those that state the truth about islam: sharia (a part of islam) is a big threat to freedom and liberty.  Please use links or evidence of where islam supports freedom.  What countries with islamic dictators are all about freedom, after all if islam is soooo great, then an islamic dictator would be the best possible system there is, yes???


----------



## bodecea (Mar 29, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> > More hugs is a more rational thought than thinking you can defeat a concept through warmongering.
> ...



Oh, you mean the Nazism the Republicans wanted us to ignore and even admired?   That Nazism?



> Islam is a creed, it was created by a Warlord; a man more like Genghis Khan than Jesus Christ. Because it was spawned from a conquering warlord, it is as much about ruling and subduing the vanquished as it is about saving souls.
> 
> Islam should be viewed no differently than Nazism. If I see someone with a Swastika on, I don't attack them, I don't call them names, I don't burn down their house or slash their tires.
> 
> I don't invite them to my house, either. I don't say that THEY are victims. I recognize that they have chosen to follow a creed of evil. They have the right to that choice, they also should be shunned for making such a choice, by all decent people, as should Muslims.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 29, 2011)

Dr.Drock said:


> Yeah you've got 2 types calling for a holy war, arab Osama's and american Osama's.



You proudly belong to the second group, I see.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 29, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Robert said:
> 
> 
> > You do have to wonder.... You hear the left constantly refer to Christianity as a "radical religion" but you'll never hear the left say the same of Islam.
> ...


Because we all know that no one on the Left is a Christian......


----------



## jillian (Mar 29, 2011)

logical4u said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...


----------



## logical4u (Mar 29, 2011)

Dr.Drock said:


> FBastiat said:
> 
> 
> > > All religions are equally stupid to me, but you see how scared american christians are of muslims, imagine how scared arab muslims must be of christians.
> ...



Link?  Evidence?


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Mar 29, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > What a bunch of uneducated morans you people are. All the perpetrators of the first WTC bombing were tracked down and eventually prosecuted. Of course Bill Clinton wasn't right there in front of the action with his own guns ablaze, but the FBI was.
> ...


....And, you can't dispute *any* of it....just as you've proven.

Run along......


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 29, 2011)

bodecea said:


> And the Granddaddy  of Loonies.



You're late to the party today, crack sales were especially slow?


----------



## BlindBoo (Mar 29, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > How about a big FUCK YOU to all the pseudo-cons who believe in and spew  this particular strawman.  It ain't gonna happen.  Atheist/Secularist will watch out for and gaurd against all flavors of religionist, never again will the superstitious have control over our lives.
> ...



"_That would be YOU, dumbfuck"_

Right, like who doens't know that anyway, why would someone who is on their deathlist, so to speak, support them and their ingorants superstitious beliefs in supernatural creatures.

"_geometrically smarter than you"_

Feel free to post where I either embrace Islamic radicals or promoted Islamic Radicalism.

Perhaps you could use some of that geometric smarts you have and read what I actually posted.

Why do you hate and lie about other Americans the way you do?


----------



## Dr.Drock (Mar 29, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah you've got 2 types calling for a holy war, arab Osama's and american Osama's.
> ...



Lol yeah I'm the one on here openly celebrating my hate of billions of people because they don't share my religious belief.

That'd be you son, you and Osama.


----------



## Dr.Drock (Mar 29, 2011)

Uncensored you've responded to all my posts in this thread except the one where I asked you to give an example of one good thing I've ever said about Islam.

Why is that?

(I'll give you a hint, your entire argument is based on a lie, and you don't want your own lie exposed.)


----------



## bodecea (Mar 29, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > What a bunch of uneducated morans you people are. All the perpetrators of the first WTC bombing were tracked down and eventually prosecuted. Of course Bill Clinton wasn't right there in front of the action with his own guns ablaze, but the FBI was.
> ...



Um, yes it is true:

1993 World Trade Center bombing - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> Though the cause of the blast was not immediately known, with some suspecting a transformer explosion, agents and bomb technicians from the ATF, FBI, and the NYPD quickly responded to the scene. The magnitude of the explosion was far beyond that of a transformer explosion.
> In the days after the bombing, investigators surveyed the damage and looked for clues. While combing through the rubble in the underground parking area, a bomb technician located some internal component fragments from the vehicle that delivered the bomb. A vehicle identification number (VIN), found on a piece from an axle, gave investigators crucial information that led them to a Ryder truck rental outlet in Jersey City. Investigators determined that the vehicle had been rented by Mohammad Salameh, one of Yousef's co-conspirators.[19] Salameh had reported the van stolen, and when he returned on March 4, 1993, to get his deposit back, authorities arrested him.[20]
> Salameh's arrest led police to the apartment of Abdul Rahman Yasin in Jersey City, New Jersey, which Yasin was sharing with his mother, in the same building as Ramzi Yousef's apartment. Yasin was taken to FBI headquarters in Newark, New Jersey, and was then released. The next day, he flew back to Iraq, via Amman, Jordan. Yasin was later indicted for the attack, and in 2001 he was placed on the initial list of the FBI Most Wanted Terrorists, on which he remains today. He disappeared before the U.S. coalition invasion, Operation Iraqi Freedom, in 2003. In March 1994, Salameh, Nidal Ayyad, Mahmud Abouhalima and Ahmad Ajaj were each convicted in the World Trade Center bombing. In May 1994, they were sentenced to life imprisonment.
> The capture of Salameh and Yasin led authorities to Ramzi Yousef's apartment, where they found bomb-making materials and a business card from Mohammed Jamal Khalifa. Khalifa was arrested on December 14, 1994, and was deported to Jordan by the INS on May 5, 1995. He was acquitted by a Jordanian court and lived as a free man in Saudi Arabia until his death in 2007.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 29, 2011)

Dr.Drock said:


> Name one good thing I've ever said about islam, just one that I've ever said in all my posts on this board.



Your raison détat in this thread is to promote and defend Islam. It is all you have done, thus far.



> that I think all religions are intellectually stupid.



Yet you defend and promote only one religion, Islam.


----------



## logical4u (Mar 29, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > *Senate to Hold Hearings on Anti-Muslim Bigotry*
> ...



Who is calling for muslim Americans to be rounded up and put into "camps".  The most recent example of anyone in the USA calling for "camps" was one of Bill Ayers associates in the '60 talking about taking over this country (so the intellectuals could run it).  They were okay with eliminating 10% of the population at that time.  It is another one of those "facts" that lefties find "inconvenient", so ignore.
There is Sharia bashing.  If you can show me where it has benefited mankind in the last 200 years, I will stop, today.  The problem with "islam" is that it is not a religion; it is the combination of a spiritual study (most have no problem here), and a radical gov't system that oppresses ALL people (this is where the problem is).  Sharia is a culture that promotes death and destruction.  It promotes breeding women (because they do not have human status) for more people to oppress and abuse.  I will be waiting for you to list all the benefits of Sharia.......


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 29, 2011)

NoNukes said:


> Why do people confuse Radical Muslims with all of the rest of the peaceful Muslims is a better question?



Because the radical 98% give the remaining 2% a bad name.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 29, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > And the Granddaddy  of Loonies.
> ...



Are you worried?  Your supply doesn't seem to be out yet.


----------



## Robert (Mar 29, 2011)

So if Islam is no threat as the Left here have so said why then has Obama hired what amounts to brown Shirts at Airport's and other transportation hub's? hmmmmm?


----------



## BlindBoo (Mar 29, 2011)

logical4u said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > what exactly is the threat, really?
> ...



"their intent is to destroy the western civilizations and replace them with Sharia" 

Enough said.  It is not going to happen.  Why do you guys get your panties into such tight-wads over something that is less likely to happen than me winning the lotto tonight.  

I'll never understand the oversensationalized, hyped up drama queens in batshit land.


----------



## jillian (Mar 29, 2011)

Robert said:


> So if Islam is no threat as the Left here have so said why then has Obama hired what amounts to brown Shirts at Airport's and other transportation hub's? hmmmmm?



where did anyone say that radical islam isn't a threat?

it never ceases to amaze me that you loons can't tell the difference between a radical and a normal person... 

maybe because you're such extremist loons?? 

i also don't recall muslims being profiled at airports. so your point?


----------



## logical4u (Mar 29, 2011)

Dr.Drock said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.Drock said:
> ...



Agreed, and still islamic laws are a threat to this country.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 29, 2011)

jillian said:


>



You do that a lot, when your lies and idiocy are exposed.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 29, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> > Name one good thing I've ever said about islam, just one that I've ever said in all my posts on this board.
> ...



Lying again I see.   Of course, all it will take is one bit of evidence of ANY of us saying one good thing about Islam.


See, this is YOUR mental disease:

If anything neutral to negative is said about Christians or Christianity as it is practiced....we ALL hate Christianity and Love Islam.

If anything neutral is said about Islam or (gods forbid), Islam is compared to Christianity...we ALL are Moooslim Lovers (similar to the so-called "****** lovers" of the South in the 50s and 60s)


----------



## Dr.Drock (Mar 29, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> > Name one good thing I've ever said about islam, just one that I've ever said in all my posts on this board.
> ...



Ok so you couldn't name one good thing I've said about Islam, so everytime you've said I have you're admitting you were just lying.

Now the next challenge, name one thing I've ever said that promotes Islam.

I admit I defend it, as I view all religions equally stupid, one isn't more stupid than the next.  So I could see how that could be taken as defense.


----------



## BlindBoo (Mar 29, 2011)

Robert said:


> So if Islam is no threat as the Left here have so said why then has Obama hired what amounts to brown Shirts at Airport's and other transportation hub's? hmmmmm?



Name just one on here who said Radical Islamics are no threat at all.

Nice Nazi reference there slick.


----------



## jillian (Mar 29, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



you rightwingnut imbeciles crack me up.

i love how you beg to be taken seriously.

i figure you're not worth the time. so go tantrum elsewhere.


poor wingnut freaks.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 29, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> Right, like who doens't know that anyway,



Yet here you are in your short skirt and frilly panties, waving your pom-poms as you cheer for Islam.

I guess you would just sort of be "chronically stupid," huh?

Look, I think that you leftist getting into bed with the Muslims is an evolutionary step forward, you're removing yourselves from the gene pool, significantly improving the species.

Problem is, you want to take the rest of us with you.

Couldn't you just drink Kool-Aid or something, and leave the rest of us out of it?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 29, 2011)

Dr.Drock said:


> Lol yeah I'm the one on here openly celebrating my hate of billions of people because they don't share my religious belief.



Yes, you are - 3.2 billion Christians. Your hatred is so strong that you've embraced the terrorists in hopes that they will inflict death on the object of your hatred.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 29, 2011)

Robert said:


> So if Islam is no threat as the Left here have so said why then has Obama hired what amounts to brown Shirts at Airport's and other transportation hub's? hmmmmm?



The TSA started under Obama?


----------



## logical4u (Mar 29, 2011)

jillian said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Way to back up your false statements.  It does show just how limited your "intellect" is.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 29, 2011)

logical4u said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> > Pale Rider said:
> ...



As is Biblical law....and we STILL have some of those on the books.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 29, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Um, yes it is true:
> 
> 1993 World Trade Center bombing - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



From your own link, shit for brains.



> Yasin was later indicted for the attack, and in 2001 he was placed on the initial list of the FBI Most Wanted Terrorists, on which he remains today. He disappeared before the U.S. coalition invasion



Wait a fucking minute, not only did we NOT catch the dude, he went to IRAQ?

BUT, you progressives said Saddam was an innocent lamb, faultless and in no way tied to terrorists?

Hey, what of that Kalid Sheik Muhammad dude, I've heard that name before. Seems he wasn't caught with his uncle, the Blind Sheik either.

Hey, it's cool, you were lying for your party - it's what you do, it's ALL you do.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 29, 2011)

logical4u said:


> Who is calling for muslim Americans to be rounded up and put into "camps".



No one.

Jillian is a filthy liar. Such is the way of the left.


----------



## Dr.Drock (Mar 29, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> > Lol yeah I'm the one on here openly celebrating my hate of billions of people because they don't share my religious belief.
> ...



Can you only type a sentence if it has a lie in it?

Name one thing I've ever said that shows I "embrace terrorists."

Such a crybaby.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 29, 2011)

Things that Righties on this thread have told us:


1)  the religion Islam should be illegal in America, the land of the Free and all Muslims deported.

2)  you can flush a Quran and your toilet still works.

3)  no one was caught after WTC '93.

4)  if you are not actively saying you hate all of Islam, you are really supporting the terrorists.

5)  if you are not actively saying you love Christianity, you are really saying you hate Christianity and all Christians.

6)While the large majority of Americans are Christian and half of American is Left, there are no Christians on the Left.

7)  The TSA began under Obama and they wear brown shirts.

8) the Left wanted to ignore the Nazis in 1940 although it was the Republicans who admired Hitler and wanted the U.S. to not get involved in Europe.

9)  It's ok to call someone an Islam apologist without any evidence while saying there is loads of evidence (without any evidence).


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 29, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Lying again I see.



Really?

What other religion has Dr. Drock defended? Link?

Oh, I get it, that was just a flaccid attempt at parity.


----------



## BlindBoo (Mar 29, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Right, like who doens't know that anyway,
> ...



I couldn't help notice that you provide no evidence of any pom pom waving, cheering, bed hoping for anyone on this board whom you accuse.

I guess that would be "chrionically lying" huh?

What's next?  Joining "Joe the lying plumbers helper" on the send Sarah to DC plan?

Couldn't you just quit lying?


----------



## bodecea (Mar 29, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Um, yes it is true:
> ...




Poor baby, missed the highlited parts:



> Though the cause of the blast was not immediately known, with some suspecting a transformer explosion, agents and bomb technicians from the ATF, FBI, and the NYPD quickly responded to the scene. The magnitude of the explosion was far beyond that of a transformer explosion.
> In the days after the bombing, investigators surveyed the damage and looked for clues. While combing through the rubble in the underground parking area, a bomb technician located some internal component fragments from the vehicle that delivered the bomb. A vehicle identification number (VIN), found on a piece from an axle, gave investigators crucial information that led them to a Ryder truck rental outlet in Jersey City. Investigators determined that the vehicle had been rented by *Mohammad Salameh,* one of Yousef's co-conspirators.[19] Salameh had reported the van stolen, and when he returned on March 4, 1993, to get his deposit back, *authorities arrested him*.[20]
> Salameh's arrest led police to the apartment of Abdul Rahman Yasin in Jersey City, New Jersey, which Yasin was sharing with his mother, in the same building as Ramzi Yousef's apartment. Yasin was taken to FBI headquarters in Newark, New Jersey, and was then released. The next day, he flew back to Iraq, via Amman, Jordan.* Yasin was later indicted for the attack, and in 2001 he was placed on the initial list of the FBI Most Wanted Terrorists, on which he remains today.* He disappeared before the U.S. coalition invasion, Operation Iraqi Freedom, in 2003. In March 1994,* Salameh, Nidal Ayyad, Mahmud Abouhalima and Ahmad Ajaj were each convicted in the World Trade Center bombing. In May 1994, they were sentenced to life imprisonment.*
> The capture of Salameh and Yasin led authorities to* Ramzi Yousef's apartment, where they found bomb-making materials and a business card from Mohammed Jamal Khalifa. Khalifa was arrested on December 14, 1994, and was deported to Jordan by the INS on May 5, 1995.* He was acquitted by a Jordanian court and lived as a free man in Saudi Arabia until his death in 2007.




How's the record of arrests and convictions for 9/11?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 29, 2011)

Dr.Drock said:


> Ok so you couldn't name one good thing I've said about Islam, so everytime you've said I have you're admitting you were just lying.



Get that straw man!

ROFL

Not my claim. I not that you defend Islam. I note that you attack those who seek reasonable precautions against a creed that has openly declared war on this nation.

Say anything good? What need is there; just keep attacking those who oppose Islam.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 29, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...




He doesn't not seem to be able to stop lying.   If he did, he'd have nothing to hang his hatred on.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 29, 2011)

jillian said:


> you rightwingnut imbeciles crack me up.



I would find you leftists equally amusing - if not for the gulags and genocide and stuff....


----------



## bodecea (Mar 29, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> > Name one good thing I've ever said about islam, just one that I've ever said in all my posts on this board.
> ...



Oh?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 29, 2011)

logical4u said:


> Way to back up your false statements.  It does show just how limited your "intellect" is.



In Jillian's case "alleged intellect" would be the proper phrase.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 29, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > you rightwingnut imbeciles crack me up.
> ...



We know that if you were given half a chance.....


But thank goodness for the Constitution and our secular form of government that believes in the Rule of Law.


----------



## Dr.Drock (Mar 29, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> > Ok so you couldn't name one good thing I've said about Islam, so everytime you've said I have you're admitting you were just lying.
> ...



You said that i say good things about islam and promote it, you have a weird way of waving your white flag.  Of course you aren't man enough to just admit you were wrong (over and over again), so you try to just pass it off in hopes people will ignore your lies.

Correct I never defend christianity vs islam, no one ever says christianity is worse than islam.  Since I view the religions (again) as equally stupid, I don't have to defend christianity.

If a muslim ever creates a thread (if there are any on this board) about how much better islam is than christianity than i'll be happy to defend christianity.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 29, 2011)

Dr.Drock said:


> Can you only type a sentence if it has a lie in it?



Where is the lie? Your hatred of Christians is dripping - dude, be serious.



> Name one thing I've ever said that shows I "embrace terrorists."



Ooohhh, I know - how about this entire fucking thread?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 29, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Things that Righties on this thread have told us:



0 out of 9 claims are factual.

How progressive of you.


----------



## BlindBoo (Mar 29, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> > Ok so you couldn't name one good thing I've said about Islam, so everytime you've said I have you're admitting you were just lying.
> ...



I don't understand.  Please provide a quote from the Islamic Creed that openly declares war on the United States of America.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 29, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> I couldn't help notice that you provide no evidence of any pom pom waving, cheering, bed hoping for anyone on this board whom you accuse.



Every post you put up is evidence, Brite Boi.



> I guess that would be "chrionically lying" huh?



Even if I were so inclined, I lack the expertise of you progressives in such matters.


----------



## BlindBoo (Mar 29, 2011)

bodecea said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



He/She sure seems to be stuck in lying/scrambling mode today?  

Okay who pissed in Uncensoreds' Post Tosties today?


----------



## Robert (Mar 29, 2011)

So today we see what the left really thinks about them Trivializing the threat of radical  islam. LMAO!! and they still don't understand why our nation rejects them.

Correct, a muslim is MUCH more likely to be killed by a christian in the middle east than a christian killed here in the US by a muslim.

I think that it offends us when we see our country do the type of witch hunt that was done during the mccarthy era and the type of thing that was done to the japanese during WWII.

I'll take the "terror" threat seriously when government takes border and port security seriously. 

Christians start wars based on lies and kill hundreds of thousands of muslims.

How about a big FUCK YOU to all the pseudo-cons who believe in and spew this particular strawman.

A Christian is DOZENS of times more likely to be killed by a Muslim in the M.E. or North African than a Muslim is to be killed by US Forces, which you lyingly call "Christians."

I don't understand. Please provide a quote from the Islamic Creed that openly declares war on the United States of America.  ***My Favorite


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 29, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> I don't understand.  Please provide a quote from the Islamic Creed that openly declares war on the United States of America.



Yawn...

{On that basis, and in compliance with God's order, we issue the following fatwa to all Muslims

The ruling to kill the Americans and their allies -- civilians and military -- is an individual duty for every Muslim who can do it in any country in which it is possible to do it, in order to liberate the al-Aqsa Mosque and the holy mosque [Mecca] from their grip, and in order for their armies to move out of all the lands of Islam, defeated and unable to threaten any Muslim. This is in accordance with the words of Almighty God, "and fight the pagans all together as they fight you all together," and "fight them until there is no more tumult or oppression, and there prevail justice and faith in God."

This is in addition to the words of Almighty God "And why should ye not fight in the cause of God and of those who, being weak, are ill- treated (and oppressed) -- women and children, whose cry is 'Our Lord, rescue us from this town, whose people are oppressors; and raise for us from thee one who will help!'"

We -- with God's help -- call on every Muslim who believes in God and wishes to be rewarded to comply with God's order to kill the Americans and plunder their money wherever and whenever they find it. We also call on Muslim ulema, leaders, youths, and soldiers to launch the raid on Satan's U.S. troops and the devil's supporters allying with them, and to displace those who are behind them so that they may learn a lesson. }

Osama Bin Laden Fatwa - 1998


----------



## bodecea (Mar 29, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Lying again I see.
> ...



Name ANY religion Dr. Drock has defended.


----------



## BlindBoo (Mar 29, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > I couldn't help notice that you provide no evidence of any pom pom waving, cheering, bed hoping for anyone on this board whom you accuse.
> ...



You mis-under-estimate yourself, your are a pretty good liar.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 29, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand.  Please provide a quote from the Islamic Creed that openly declares war on the United States of America.
> ...




That's the Islamic Creed?


----------



## Dr.Drock (Mar 29, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> > Can you only type a sentence if it has a lie in it?
> ...



No no no we're not playing that game.

Point to one SPECIFIC thing I've said that's good about islam or promotes it.  

If everything I've said on this thread promotes islam and talks about how great it is than this should be very very easy for you.

aaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnd GO!


----------



## BlindBoo (Mar 29, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand.  Please provide a quote from the Islamic Creed that openly declares war on the United States of America.
> ...



Okay great thanks, but there is just one problem, Osama's Fatwa is not the Islamic Creed.  

Nice try however.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 29, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



Who was it who said he pissed on a Quran?   Maybe there was splash back.


----------



## BlindBoo (Mar 29, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



Yep, and every person to the left of Uncensored on this very board has defended the Radical Islamics right to overthrow western democracy!!!!

Detach scarcasm


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 29, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Name ANY religion Dr. Drock has defended.



Islam.

You've had enough crack for one day, doncha think?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 29, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> You mis-under-estimate yourself, your are a pretty good liar.



Bill Clinton, before his heart surgery, was a brilliant man. Clinton could tell a hundred different lies to a hundred different people and keep track of them all.

I don't have Clinton's skill. I pretty much HAVE to stick to the truth as I tend to forget things. 

I really couldn't be a progressive even if I wanted to, I just don't have the skill in lying requisite for the position..


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 29, 2011)

bodecea said:


> That's the Islamic Creed?



Who cares?


----------



## Dr.Drock (Mar 29, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Bode I do defend islam in a islam vs christianity debate, because they're the same to me. 

That's the one thing of the million claims he's made that isn't a lie on this thread.

But I certainly have never said one good word about islam, yet according to uncensored I not only love islam I love the most radicalized version of it including all terrorists.

I dunno what kind of drugs do that to the human brain, he probably thinks he rides a unicorn to work on gumdrop lane.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Mar 29, 2011)

Jroc said:


> *Senate to Hold Hearings on Anti-Muslim Bigotry*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yours and every argument that follows it is flawed at it's core as it equates every muslim to radical islam. During the tea party rallies, in which fanatics were exposed, the right was adamant that it was wrong to attribute the acts of a few bad apples to the whole and here we are again where the right is gleefully doing what they once condemned. Imagine that.


----------



## Dr.Drock (Mar 29, 2011)

uncensored2008 said:


> blindboo said:
> 
> 
> > you mis-under-estimate yourself, your are a pretty good liar.
> ...



lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 29, 2011)

Dr.Drock said:


> Point to one SPECIFIC thing I've said that's good about islam



The fact that you took the time to erect a straw man still places no responsibility on me to support it. 



> or promotes it.



This qualifies;



> All religions are equally stupid to me, but you see how scared american christians are of muslims, imagine how scared arab muslims must be of christians.



http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...-threat-from-radical-islam-2.html#post3473327



> If everything I've said on this thread promotes islam and talks about how great it is than this should be very very easy for you.



It was.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 29, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> Okay great thanks, but there is just one problem, Osama's Fatwa is not the Islamic Creed.



So?

What possible care would I have of that? Is "Big Lots" having a sale on Straw Man arguments?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 29, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Who was it who said he pissed on a Quran?   Maybe there was splash back.



Damn, four leftists against just me. Hardly seems fair.


You want me to wait here while you go for reinforcements?


----------



## bodecea (Mar 29, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Okay great thanks, but there is just one problem, Osama's Fatwa is not the Islamic Creed.
> ...



So, you are asked for evidence in Document A, but you provide Document B...and when called on it, you say it's a Strawman?


----------



## Lasher (Mar 29, 2011)

Jroc said:


> *Senate to Hold Hearings on &#8220;Anti-Muslim Bigotry*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why do neo-con repubs minimize the threat of radical Zionists?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 29, 2011)

Dr.Drock said:


> Bode I do defend islam in a islam vs christianity debate, because they're the same to me.



If they were the same to you, you wouldn't show preference for one over the other.



> That's the one thing of the million claims he's made that isn't a lie on this thread.



I've told no lies, not one.



> But I certainly have never said one good word about islam, yet according to uncensored I not only love islam I love the most radicalized version of it including all terrorists.



Now THAT is a lie. Lying makes the baby Karl Marx smile..

I said what I mean, you appear to embrace the "enemy of my enemy" concept.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 29, 2011)

Dr.Drock said:


> lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I find it interesting that you took to trouble to change the capitalization of Bill Clinton in the backquote.

Seems a sign of desperation.

How progressive of you.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 29, 2011)

bodecea said:


> So, you are asked for evidence in Document A, but you provide Document B...and when called on it, you say it's a Strawman?



I stated the Islam has declared war on America.

They have, as I demonstrated.


----------



## HUGGY (Mar 29, 2011)

*Why do Democrats Trivialize The Threat From Radical Islam*

Why do Christian Fundamentalists piss on themselves when it comes to Islam?


----------



## bodecea (Mar 29, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Who was it who said he pissed on a Quran?   Maybe there was splash back.
> ...




We figured you wouldn't be happy without feeling persecuted.  You're welcome.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 29, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > So, you are asked for evidence in Document A, but you provide Document B...and when called on it, you say it's a Strawman?
> ...



OBL speaks for all of Islam?


----------



## Dr.Drock (Mar 29, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> > Point to one SPECIFIC thing I've said that's good about islam
> ...



I see, so me saying islam is stupid is me promoting it and talking about how great it is.

Dude just act like you're busy, get off of this thread, you couldn't possibly be burying yourself in a deeper hole.

One other false and ignorant assumption you've made, I have not and will not ever vote for one single democrat.  Both parties are way too fiscally liberal for me.

You equate conservatism to muslim-hating, as in you can only be conservative if you're a bigot.  I equate conservatism to low spending, low taxes, small government.  So I would call you a neocon, and myself a true conservative.


----------



## BlindBoo (Mar 29, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > You mis-under-estimate yourself, your are a pretty good liar.
> ...



I tend to think that you and truth are like oil and water.


----------



## Dr.Drock (Mar 29, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> > lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



I didn't do that..............

However I do enjoy watching you play the victim card, "stop ganging up on me, stop it, stop it!"  I thought neocons used to pretend to be tough, now the new tactic is whining as much as possible and being afraid of your own shadows.


----------



## BlindBoo (Mar 29, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > That's the Islamic Creed?
> ...



I'd like to point out that *you do!* (or at least pretended too) You are the one who brought it up. You are the one who claimed the scary Moooooslims declared war on us with it.  You are the one who apparently didn't know what it was!


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Mar 29, 2011)

Everybody knows Christians and Jews are  the real problem.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 29, 2011)

bodecea said:


> We figured you wouldn't be happy without feeling persecuted.  You're welcome.



Yer just as sharp as a marble, skippy.


----------



## BlindBoo (Mar 29, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Okay great thanks, but there is just one problem, Osama's Fatwa is not the Islamic Creed.
> ...



I'm not suprised that you can't remember which steaming pile of lies this one came from.  Considering how many steaming piles you've left around here.


----------



## HUGGY (Mar 29, 2011)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Everybody knows Christians and Jews are  the real problem.



Everyone with half a brain knows that Fundamentalism in all religion is the problem.

You can't all be right..but you damn sure can all be wrong.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 29, 2011)

bodecea said:


> OBL speaks for all of Islam?



{On that basis, and in compliance with God's order, we issue the following fatwa to all Muslims }

That crack seems to have a negative effect on you...


----------



## bodecea (Mar 29, 2011)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Everybody knows Christians and Jews are  the real problem.



Do not include me in that "Everyone", Soggy.


----------



## American Horse (Mar 29, 2011)

*Why do Democrats Trivialize The Threat From Radical Islam?*
Any group not belonging to the Repubs is seen as a constituency of the D. Party. Since they are the indisputable and understood masters of words (owning the MSM and academe as they do) and they know they can swing any ambiguity that exists in their philosophy vis-à-vis patriotism and/or common sense.
 their way and pick up new numbers in their base.

Not all of them do, btw.  I know lifelong Democrats, many of them in fact that do not go along with what ought to be called the liberal take on Radical Islam, and not necessairily the Democrat take.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Mar 29, 2011)

Islam's been at war with civilization since around, I dunno.. 630 A.D.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 29, 2011)

Dr.Drock said:


> I see, so me saying islam is stupid is me promoting it and talking about how great it is.



Still going with the straw man, huh?



> You equate conservatism to muslim-hating, as in you can only be conservative if you're a bigot.



Damn, all those Nazi hating bigots in WWII sure did shame this nation.

If only we had you around to enlighten us, we'd be flying the Swastika....



> I equate conservatism to low spending, low taxes, small government.  So I would call you a neocon, and myself a true conservative.



You've staked out a position of ignorance, so you may as well stick with it....

I'm a true liberal.

I recognize that no single document infringes the right of one to be secure in their papers and person to the extent that the 1040 form does. I recognize the wisdom of our founders in opposing direct taxation of all forms. Abolish all income and property taxation. Cut the federal government by 90% - start with the bloated military.

That "neocon" enough for you?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 29, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> I tend to think that you and truth are like oil and water.



You don't tend to think. You have no skill for it.


----------



## BlindBoo (Mar 29, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > I tend to think that you and truth are like oil and water.
> ...



A known liar is just not a good judge, but thanks all the same for your input.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 29, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > OBL speaks for all of Islam?
> ...



So...by OBL simply SAYING that he speaks for all Muslims, that makes it so?


Hey....I speak for all Americans by saying you are a total idiot.  (I say it, so it must be so).


----------



## bodecea (Mar 29, 2011)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Islam's been at war with civilization since around, I dunno.. 630 A.D.



So, they destroy civilization whereever they go and have none of their own?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 29, 2011)

Dr.Drock said:


> However I do enjoy watching you play the victim card, "stop ganging up on me, stop it, stop it!"



ROFL

Yep, "I'll wait for you to go for reinforcements" sure sends that message......


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 29, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> I'd like to point out that *you do!*



Well damn, wish I'd known that sooner.

So what's my preference regarding strawberry preserves.



> You are the one who brought it up.



ROFL

What a fucking lie...



> You are the one who claimed the scary Moooooslims declared war on us with it.



That, I proved.  



> You are the one who apparently didn't know what it was!



I take it you use drugs?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 29, 2011)

HUGGY said:


> Everyone with half a brain knows that Fundamentalism in all religion is the problem.



Fucking Christians, flying planes into buildings and shooting up Ft. Hood like that!

You progressives sure are smart....


----------



## Rambunctious (Mar 29, 2011)

ogibillm said:


> Hot Wire said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...



I'm the far side of 40 Years old and for my entire life I've witnessed fanatical radical Muslims killing, kidnapping, bombing, hijacking, and removing peoples heads.  I've faced them in battle and have seen first hand the evil some of them are capable of.
I for one am sick of it and I'm sick of them.  Three wars in three Muslim countries is three too many.  I will never go back to the Islamic hell holes of Iraq and Afghanistan ever again.  I retired before I wanted to to avoid another trip. 
As far as you being worried about Islamic radicals, well maybe you shouldn't be worried unless you live in a large city with tall buildings because one day they might just fly a plane into a building.  Oh yes, they already did that hmmmmmmm wonder what could be next.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 29, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> A known liar is just not a good judge



I wasn't considering you to be a judge, just entertainment.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 29, 2011)

bodecea said:


> So...by OBL simply SAYING that he speaks for all Muslims, that makes it so?



He kind of has a position of authority.




> Hey....I speak for all Americans by saying you are a total idiot.



You can only speak for fairies with globs of shit on their foreheads.


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 29, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Robert said:
> 
> 
> > You do have to wonder.... You hear the left constantly refer to Christianity as a "radical religion" but you'll never hear the left say the same of Islam.
> ...



What a totally ignorant, no, *illiterate*, remark that is. People like you have been wild-eyed reactionaries over most things, but you've become downright bizarre.


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 29, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > i don't think democrats "understate the threat". I think that it offends us when we see our country do the type of witch hunt that was done during the mccarthy era and the type of thing that was done to the japanese during WWII.
> ...



I think your straitjacket is on too tight today.


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 29, 2011)

Dr.Drock said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.Drock said:
> ...



I agree. People are either born with a conscience or not. It isn't something learned.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 29, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> What a totally ignorant, no, *illiterate*,



I understand that you're not very bright, you are a leftist after all. But you should endeavor to learn the meaning of common words, lest you appear illiterate.

{Definition of ILLITERATE
1
: having little or no education; especially : unable to read or write <an illiterate population>
2
a : showing or marked by a lack of familiarity with language and literature <an illiterate magazine> b : violating approved patterns of speaking or writing
3
: showing or marked by a lack of acquaintance with the fundamentals of a particular field of knowledge <musically illiterate> }

Illiterate - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary

Words have meanings, cretin.



> People like you have been wild-eyed reactionaries over most things, but you've become downright bizarre.



Hey, whats a few planes into the WTC between friends?

UNLESS - do you think George Dubya Bush and DA JOOOOOOOZZZZZ planted shape charges to frame the poor, innocent Muslims?

Do you?

You do, doncha?


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 29, 2011)

bucs90 said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



You're denying you wrote something that can be found, in your words, directly above your denial? How much meth HAVE you injested today?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 29, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> I think your straitjacket is on too tight today.



Are you really as stupid as you portray yourself to be?


----------



## bodecea (Mar 29, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone with half a brain knows that Fundamentalism in all religion is the problem.
> ...



Talk to Bailey Almond about that....or her mother.


----------



## Charles_Main (Mar 29, 2011)

Jroc said:


> Why do Democrats Trivialize The Threat From Radical Islam



Because if we dare to talk about it. We will be immediately labeled Ismalaphobic Bigots by the left. You are allowed however to talk about your Fear of Christian Conservatives, just lay off the Radical Islamic Terrorists!


----------



## kaz (Mar 29, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



McVey didn't do it for Christianity.  That you have to make that leap shows how wrong you are.


----------



## Charles_Main (Mar 29, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...




you think McVey Represented anything even remotely Close to the Real Present Danger presented by Radical Islam in the world? You are saying we should Fear Fundamentalism in all religions equally, when 99% of all terrorist attacks in the name of Religion in the last 30 years were carried out by Muslims.

Funny.

you guys are to funny.


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 29, 2011)

jillian said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.Drock said:
> ...



Uncensored doesn't know the difference between a dumb adolescent remark and a lie. Pity the moran, don't bother to neg it.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 29, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> I agree. People are either born with a conscience or not. It isn't something learned.



Yet another of the many things you are 180° off on.

Can Ethics Be Taught?


----------



## kaz (Mar 29, 2011)

Charles_Main said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



He was referring to McVeigh.  McVeigh did it because of Waco and anti-government extremism, not because of religious fanaticism.

He was right that Waco was a major government atrocity against it's people, but murdering more people to make that point was mentally ill.  Regardless, it had nothing to do with religion.  He had to make that leap because he can't support his point with actual facts.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 29, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...




He's loose today...something about cleaning his cage.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Mar 29, 2011)

Dr.Drock said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.Drock said:
> ...



This quote form the movie "the American President" defines Uncensored, his made up BS and the rest of the right wing nutjobs on this board pretty well.



> Insert rightwinger's name here problem isn't that he doesn't get it. Insert rightwinger's name here problem is that he can't sell it! We have serious problems to solve, and we need serious people to solve them. And whatever your particular problem is, I promise you, Insert rightwinger's name here is not the least bit interested in solving it. He is interested in two things and two things only: making you afraid of it and telling you who's to blame for it. That, ladies and gentlemen, is how you win elections.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 29, 2011)

kaz said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



The "No True Scotsman" argument.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 29, 2011)

kaz said:


> McVey didn't do it for Christianity.  That you have to make that leap shows how wrong you are.



{Timothy McVeigh, was a self-proclaimed atheist, whose mantra was "Science is my religion."}
American Thinker Blog: If Timothy McVeigh had been a Christian

Bodecea knows this, he's just lying for his party.

Such is the way of progressives.


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 29, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > How about a big FUCK YOU to all the pseudo-cons who believe in and spew  this particular strawman.  It ain't gonna happen.  Atheist/Secularist will watch out for and gaurd against all flavors of religionist, never again will the superstitious have control over our lives.
> ...



Got another wmd.com or frontpage.com link to all of that? Especially the part about all "sects" of Islam seek death. Islam_ism_ (fundamentalism) followers such as al-Qaeda believe in the literal wording in the Quran. They are only ONE "sect."  Even THINKING Christians who follow The Bible don't take every word of it literally. If everyone did, you'd probably be dead by now just by virtue of your *non*-Christian behavior.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 29, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > McVey didn't do it for Christianity.  That you have to make that leap shows how wrong you are.
> ...



Another blog....


----------



## kaz (Mar 29, 2011)

bodecea said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Charles_Main said:
> ...


That doesn't even make sense.  I talked about two specific attacks, the ones who attacked the World Trade Center and McVeigh.  Why don't you Google the term and you'll learn right there it can't be a True Scotsman fallacy.  Liberals REALLY need to learn to use Google before they through around things they don't understand.

But seriously, you don't understand the difference between an attack in the name of religion (WTC) and an attack by a member of a religion for non-religious reasons?  Those are the same to you?  That's your level of understanding?  And how convenient the leap you have to make benefits you.  Once again, your standard for yourself below that which you apply to others.

BTW, McVeigh said he was an agnostic...


----------



## drsmith1072 (Mar 29, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> > Name one good thing I've ever said about islam, just one that I've ever said in all my posts on this board.
> ...



LOL notice how uncensored still fails to SHOW anything but continues to make claims that he obviously can't prove. LOL


----------



## The T (Mar 29, 2011)

Easy. They're birds of a feather, and support Tyranny.


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 29, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > What a bunch of uneducated morans you people are. All the perpetrators of the first WTC bombing were tracked down and eventually prosecuted. Of course Bill Clinton wasn't right there in front of the action with his own guns ablaze, but the FBI was.
> ...



Don't read links if they don't justify your own bizarre thinking? Figures... Okay, genius, where ARE they then? Google each:

Ramzi Yousef
Mahmud Abouhalima
Mohammad Boolbool Salameh
Nidal A. Ayyad
Abdul Rahan Yasin
Ahmad Ajaj


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 29, 2011)

logical4u said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > what exactly is the threat, really?
> ...



Glenn Beck would be proud of you.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Mar 29, 2011)

Thsi is easy:
To accept the threat means acknowledging a need to effectively deal with that threat.

Dealing with the threat side-tracks them from what they would rather do - gaining and retaining as much political power as they can by buying the votes of the 'have-nots' with whatever wealth they can manage to loot from the 'haves'.


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 29, 2011)

Uncensored said:
			
		

> Because I have the capacity to reason, I am not a leftist.
> 
> Beyond that, I recognize that one religious group has flown jetliners into US buildings.
> And then ONE religion attacked, invaded and occupied a MUSLIM country that had nothing to do with that attack.
> ...



Ironically, it was Hosni Mubarak who, on the eve of the Iraq invasion warned President Bush: "If there is one Osama bin Laden now, there will be 100 bin Ladens afterwards."


----------



## drsmith1072 (Mar 29, 2011)

logical4u said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



Uh you back them up. Since you were the one that made up statements and the tried to attribute them to jillian it is your responsibility to prove that she even said them. Stating something is similar or the TYPE is a far cry form claiming that they are the exact same. 

Where did jillian say anything about "Americans "hunting muslims", forcing them into mock trials and drowning or hanging them."? seems to me that those are YOUR words not jillian's so why does jillian have to back up YOUR words??


----------



## drsmith1072 (Mar 29, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Lying again I see.
> ...



How typical, U2008 can't prove his own claim so he demands that others try to prove him wrong. LOL how typical.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Mar 29, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> > Ok so *you couldn't name one good thing I've said about Islam,* so everytime you've said I have you're admitting you were just lying.
> ...



Ahem, 



Uncensored2008 said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> > Name one good thing I've ever said about islam, just one that I've ever said in all my posts on this board.
> ...



Define promote and then try to explain how that is not your claim.

WOW you really are nothing but a dishonest hack. LOL


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 29, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> > Name one good thing I've ever said about islam, just one that I've ever said in all my posts on this board.
> ...



The _SANE_ people who recognize that not ALL Muslims are evil Islamic terrorists simply try to make *that* point. There is absolutely no blatant "support" for only the one religion, you dope. Take a remedial reading course in comprehension. It might help.

Reading Comprehension - Free Worksheets


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 29, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Uncensored doesn't know the difference between a dumb adolescent remark and a lie.



Did you make it all the way to Jr. High?

Look up the word "quip," as related to sarcasm.



> Pity the moran, don't bother to neg it.



I let this go the last several times, but it's really bugging me. The word is "moron," cretin.


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 29, 2011)

logical4u said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



Another one totally lacking in comprehension. You're not even arguing the same point as what you copied for your reply. 

I've never studied "Sharia" law, so I'm not even going to attempt to justify whatever it is they do. But I will suggest that you people have an unhealthy fear of something that *will not happen in this country.* *Got it*? I find it incredible that you have such little faith in Americans--even those you support--that you actually believe Sharia law would ever replace Constitutional law. I mean seriously? What the FUCK?! Get a brain purge and start over, calmly, rationally, with common sense instead of all this fanatical bullshit.


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 29, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > Why do people confuse Radical Muslims with all of the rest of the peaceful Muslims is a better question?
> ...



Other way around, stupid.


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 29, 2011)

Robert said:


> So if Islam is no threat as the Left here have so said why then has Obama hired what amounts to brown Shirts at Airport's and other transportation hub's? hmmmmm?



Oh yeah, like all that started during the Obama Administration. Now I KNOW you're just a child. Do you even shave yet?


----------



## jillian (Mar 29, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



i have no problem negging idiots same as i have no problem pos-repping things i like.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 29, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Got another wmd.com or frontpage.com link to all of that? Especially the part about all "sects" of Islam seek death.



You're drooling.

Why is it that you slack-jawed lefty types all drool like that?



> Islam_ism_ (fundamentalism) followers such as al-Qaeda believe in the literal wording in the Quran.



Is that what HuffingGlue post told you?

You an expert on Koranic doctrine? You got a pretty good grasp of Islamic dogma, do you?



> They are only ONE "sect."



Is that right? So the beliefs of Wahabbi and Khum are identical, inseparable? What of other Shiite and Sunni sects?



> Even THINKING Christians who follow The Bible don't take every word of it literally.



So then, the prevailing attitude in Islam is that the words of Muhammad and Allah are interesting stories, but don't place much faith in them? 

This is your scholarly analysis?


----------



## drsmith1072 (Mar 29, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> > Point to one SPECIFIC thing I've said that's good about islam
> ...



So he decries ALL religions and states that christians and muslims fear each other and you think that qualifies as promoting islam?? WOW! 
The fact that you seem so obsessed with crack tied in with your inane comments make me think that you are the one with the addiction. LOL


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 29, 2011)

jillian said:


> Robert said:
> 
> 
> > So if Islam is no threat as the Left here have so said why then has Obama hired what amounts to brown Shirts at Airport's and other transportation hub's? hmmmmm?
> ...



I think the all the right wing extremist loons should fight a solo war with Islamic loons and maybe they'll all just go bye bye. They could even do it like an ancient Christian-Muslim war where they line up as two sides in a huge field somewhere and go at it with their swords and machetes, horses and camels. I suggest West Texas.


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 29, 2011)

logical4u said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> > Pale Rider said:
> ...



Since no link exists which confirms that bullshit, which blackboard draws that single conclusion?


----------



## drsmith1072 (Mar 29, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



That's about right. In another thread he claimed that 



Uncensored2008 said:


> If you fired every government employee in Wisconsin, cut pay and benefits by 25% across the board, it would take about 5 minutes to fill the jobs, with thousands of applicants wishing they had been selected.



which was based on a claim that he made previously and when I asked him to prove this claim he responded with



Uncensored2008 said:


> I'd love to!
> 
> Start sending out the pink slips. We'll time it when the new hiring starts.
> 
> Deal?



because he knew he couldn't prove his claim but lacked the integrity to admit it. Now he is continuing that trend here.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 29, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Don't read links if they don't justify your own bizarre thinking? Figures... Okay, genius, where ARE they then? Google each:



You drink a great deal during the middle of the day, don't you?

Kalid Sheik Mohammad.
Abdul Rahman Yasin 
Terry Nichols (Bummer they didn't get him)


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 29, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> And then ONE religion attacked, invaded and occupied a MUSLIM country that had nothing to do with that attack.
> 
> Therefore, in retaliation:



Well there you go, 9/11 happened in response to the 2003 invasion of Iraq.

You've got it all figured out. Bet you voted for Obama a dozen times....

The lower the IQ, the further to the left...


----------



## drsmith1072 (Mar 29, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> > I see, so me saying islam is stupid is me promoting it and talking about how great it is.
> ...




What strawman?? Please be specific and explain.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 29, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> How typical, U2008 can't prove his own claim so he demands that others try to prove him wrong. LOL how typical.



Were you always retarded, or is this the result of severe head trauma?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 29, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> Define promote and then try to explain how that is not your claim.



Ah, so you think the definition of "promote" is "say something good."

So, were  you born retarded, or is this the result of severe head trauma?


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 29, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 29, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Right, like who doens't know that anyway,
> ...



You really need serious professional help, you know.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 29, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> The _SANE_ people who recognize that not ALL Muslims are evil Islamic terrorists simply try to make *that* point.



Well, there you go. That settles it!

.
.

Say Maggie, do you happen to know the percentage of Nazi party members who were involved in the "final solution?"

Would it surprise you to learn that it was less than 1%?

The other 99% of Nazis were not involved in genocide.

Dayum, using "stupid as a fucking pile of bricks" logic, which you use with terrorists, that would make Nazis the "fascism of peace."


----------



## drsmith1072 (Mar 29, 2011)

Charles_Main said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



What is really funny is how right wingers just make up numbers when they don't have anything valid or REAL to offer.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 29, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Other way around, stupid.



BWAHAHAHAHA

Uh, no cretin.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 29, 2011)

jillian said:


> i have no problem negging idiots



So you must neg yourself a great deal...


----------



## bucs90 (Mar 29, 2011)

Ok, lets make a simple question out of this.

You must make 200 cross country flights a year. And each time, you are given a choice: You'll board a flight each time in one of the 40 biggest airports in America. And EACH flight, you'll have to get on a plane with 100 random Christinans.....OR a plane of 100 random Muslims. No screening. 200 times, 100 random Christians, or 100 Muslims.

How many times to you pick the Muslim plane?


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 29, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Things that Righties on this thread have told us:
> 
> 
> 1)  the religion Islam should be illegal in America, the land of the Free and all Muslims deported.
> ...



That's about it, although I would leave Dr. Drock out of that mix. He's the only one on the right who also thinks Uncensored, Logical4u, et al. are loons. It's too bad their kind have resulted in the intellectuals from the right having to endure their hysterical rantings. As another conservative who posts here recently said: They're an embarrassment, plain and simple.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 29, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> You really need serious professional help, you know.



You really have an astoundingly dull wit, you know?


----------



## kaz (Mar 29, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Robert said:
> 
> 
> > So if Islam is no threat as the Left here have so said why then has Obama hired what amounts to brown Shirts at Airport's and other transportation hub's? hmmmmm?
> ...



It was W who gave us the TSA, but the groping passengers to make them feel safe policy was all Obama.


----------



## kaz (Mar 29, 2011)

jillian said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Liberals don't trivialize the threat of radical Islam, they prioritize it.  Liberalism is a collectivist religion.  Collectivism means sameness.  That means you have the same money and the same power.  The greatest skewing of power in the world is the one Superpower.  So the United States is currently a greater threat to a worldwide collectivism then radical Islam is.  Think about it, who do they attack for money?  Those who have the most.  Who do they attack for power?  The one with the most.
> ...



Try taking off your "I Love Government" glasses and you'll see it just fine.   It's a common problem.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 29, 2011)

kaz said:


> It was W who gave us the TSA, but the groping passengers to make them feel safe policy was all Obama.



Don't forget the naked scanners - gotta see those nipples!


----------



## bucs90 (Mar 29, 2011)

bucs90 said:


> Ok, lets make a simple question out of this.
> 
> You must make 200 cross country flights a year. And each time, you are given a choice: You'll board a flight each time in one of the 40 biggest airports in America. And EACH flight, you'll have to get on a plane with 100 random Christinans.....OR a plane of 100 random Muslims. No screening. 200 times, 100 random Christians, or 100 Muslims.
> 
> How many times to you pick the Muslim plane?



^^^^I ask again....200 plane flights with either 100 random Christians, or 100 random Muslims. No screenings. Which do you pick?


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 29, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Moussaui, who was tried in a US criminal court (imagine that...), and he was merely a gofer for bin Laden.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Mar 29, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > McVey didn't do it for Christianity.  That you have to make that leap shows how wrong you are.
> ...



Really? This is from a letter that mcveigh wrote to a friend .



> Those who betray or subvert the Constitution are guilty of sedition and/or treason, are domestic enemies and should and will be punished accordingly.
> It also stands to reason that anyone who sympathizes with the enemy or gives aid or comfort to said enemy is likewise guilty. I have sworn to uphold and defend the Constitution against all enemies, foreign and domestic and I will. And I will because not only did I swear to, but I believe in what it stands for in every bit of my heart, soul and being.
> 
> I know in my heart that I am right in my struggle, Steve. *I have come to peace with myself, my God and my cause. Blood will flow in the streets, Steve. Good vs. Evil. *Free Men vs. Socialist Wannabe Slaves. Pray it is not your blood, my friend.



so that doesn't seem very atheistic to me.


----------



## jillian (Mar 29, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



nope.. it doesn't.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 29, 2011)

This whole discussion is such a flashback to the Cold War and how if you didn't hate all Russians and other Warsaw Pact people with a passion, you were a commie sympathizer.


----------



## bucs90 (Mar 29, 2011)

Anyone got the balls to answer?

You must take 200 cross country flights. You must fly with 100 random Christians, or 100 random Muslims. Which to you prefer?


----------



## kaz (Mar 29, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



So in your mind that he used the term "My God" in a phrase shows that he's a Christian?  Not even a reference to his religion and his other quotes are that he's atheist or agnostic?


----------



## bodecea (Mar 29, 2011)

jillian said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...





I told you...it's the "No True Scotsman" argument.


----------



## bucs90 (Mar 29, 2011)

bodecea said:


> This whole discussion is such a flashback to the Cold War and how if you didn't hate all Russians and other Warsaw Pact people with a passion, you were a commie sympathizer.



Ok. Maybe you'll be the first to answer.

200 cross country flights. You gotta fly with 100 random Christians, or 100 random Muslims. Which do you pick? Liberal Juan Williams was even honest enough to answer truthfully.


----------



## kaz (Mar 29, 2011)

bodecea said:


> This whole discussion is such a flashback to the Cold War and how if you didn't hate all Russians and other Warsaw Pact people with a passion, you were a commie sympathizer.



Now THAT's a True Scotsman argument.  You DO understand it, my bad...


----------



## bodecea (Mar 29, 2011)

bucs90 said:


> Anyone got the balls to answer?
> 
> You must take 200 cross country flights. You must fly with 100 random Christians, or 100 random Muslims. Which to you prefer?



I would be more worried about what airline.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Mar 29, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > How typical, U2008 can't prove his own claim so he demands that others try to prove him wrong. LOL how typical.
> ...



Notice how in lieu of a real argument since all of his have failed and been thrown back in his face all that he is left with are baseless attacks. LOL


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 29, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand.  Please provide a quote from the Islamic Creed that openly declares war on the United States of America.
> ...



 A "fatwa" is simply an _opinion_ handed down by an Islamic scholar about some aspect of Islamic law. For Sunni Muslims, a fatwa is a non-binding opinion. For members of the Shi&#8217;a sect, it can be binding depending upon the scholar. Bin Laden is a Sunni who practices Wahibism. Bin Laden does not speak for all of Islam. His "fatwa" is tantamount to YOU declaring you will personally take your fight to me, and expect the law to back you up, no questions asked.


----------



## bucs90 (Mar 29, 2011)

kaz said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



I think when he said he's "come to peace....with my God.." it implies that he knows what he's gonna do is wrong in the eyes of his God, but he's going to do so anyway and has come to peace with that fact.

Thats a big difference in him, and a 19 year old Muslim who thinks Allah will give him 72 virgins in reward for exploding an airplane.


----------



## kaz (Mar 29, 2011)

bodecea said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone got the balls to answer?
> ...



I agree with you on that.  Far, far fewer then that would be a threat worth worrying about.  Though had he asked the question of you fly plane after plane, which one will blow it up first you'd have certainly lost.


----------



## bucs90 (Mar 29, 2011)

bodecea said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone got the balls to answer?
> ...



Ok. Any airline of your choice. Lets say Southwest. A good, safe airline.

Now, you must pick a flight:

Flight A: 100 random Christians.
Flight B: 100 random Muslims.

Plane is boarding now....you have 30 seconds to choose. And your choice is.......?


----------



## jillian (Mar 29, 2011)

bodecea said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...




aye....


----------



## kaz (Mar 29, 2011)

bucs90 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...



You just answered your own question.  One acknowledged the existence of God, the other did it for religious intent.


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 29, 2011)

Mad Scientist said:


> Robert said:
> 
> 
> > You do have to wonder.... You hear the left constantly refer to Christianity as a "radical religion" but you'll never hear the left say the same of Islam.
> ...



indeed.........LOCK THE THREAD...........


----------



## American Horse (Mar 29, 2011)

jillian said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


It's a far cry for an individual to mention the words "my god" from what we hear from radical Muslims here and abroad.

Furthermore, I am an  ATHIEST, lifelong, and I have said "my god" before, as a way of making a point, and also I have said "god" in a way that was ambiguous, in that my ir-religiosity was not revealed, when talking to others who were believers


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 29, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



And Christianity!!!!!


----------



## bucs90 (Mar 29, 2011)

kaz said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



I did ask that. Original question was you must take 200 flights cross country over a year. Every flight can be 100 Muslims, or 100 Christians. Which do you sign up for? No one will answer, well, no lefties anyway.


----------



## EriktheRed (Mar 29, 2011)

bucs90 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



let's say I pick the Christians, what conclusion are we to draw from this? What is this supposed to ultimately prove?


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 29, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > You mis-under-estimate yourself, your are a pretty good liar.
> ...



You're really quite pathetic. You have spent countless hours accusing people of saying things they did not. Get help.


----------



## kaz (Mar 29, 2011)

bucs90 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Fair enough, though I still don't think 200 is enough.  There are a lot unfortunately of Muslims who sympathize with the terrorists, but very few who'd do it.  Even then many of them really do it for money, drugs or duress.  Being Muslim doesn't really correlate with wanting to die.  I have quite a few Muslim friends and I'd think nothing of flying with them compared to anyone else.


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 29, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Okay great thanks, but there is just one problem, Osama's Fatwa is not the Islamic Creed.
> ...



Here you are again with another odd misperception? What is WRONG with you? You're the one who posted Bin Laden's fatwa as if he spoke for all of Islam. He doesn't, so the question is what IS the Islamic Creed with regard to war on the United States? And you say it's a strawman question? You're truly sick. *Sick sick sick*.

Enough. I'm out.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 29, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> so that doesn't seem very atheistic to me.



Yeah, but then, you're not very bright.

{CNN reported, McVeigh is agnostic. He doesnt believe in God, but he wont rule out the possibility. I asked him, What if there is a heaven and hell? He said that once he crosses over the line from life to death, if there is something on the other side, he will  and this is using his military jargon  adapt, improvise, and overcome. Death to him is all part of the adventure.}

McVeigh faces day of reckoning | World news | The Guardian


----------



## bucs90 (Mar 29, 2011)

kaz said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



So your choice would be...?


----------



## bucs90 (Mar 29, 2011)

EriktheRed said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Well, what you answer on a message board means nothing. Thats not my point.


My point is that when faced with that decision, EVERY SINGLE GOD DAMN LEFT WINGER ON HERE would silently get in the Christian plane rather than the Muslim plane. Deny that as much as anyone wants. Call me a bigot. Call me a hater. Call me whatever.

But every damn person here would avoid the all-Muslim flights.


----------



## EriktheRed (Mar 29, 2011)

bucs90 said:


> EriktheRed said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



And what action is warranted by this?


----------



## bucs90 (Mar 29, 2011)

EriktheRed said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > EriktheRed said:
> ...



Well, for one the left wingers should stop preaching about being equally tolerant of all religions, and that all religions are equal, and that radical Islam is not a threat to common Americans. No left winger can say the above when I know damn well there isn't one libtard here that would pick the 200 flights with 100 random Muslims over 100 random Christians if made to choose.

All religions have their nuts, that disclaimer has been repeated a million times. But radical Islam has incredible evil brewing in that religion. Denying it is deadly to everyone.


----------



## kaz (Mar 29, 2011)

EriktheRed said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



It would prove you're blinded by ideology


----------



## EriktheRed (Mar 29, 2011)

bucs90 said:


> EriktheRed said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



Is all Islam radical Islam?


----------



## EriktheRed (Mar 29, 2011)

kaz said:


> EriktheRed said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



If I picked the* Christians*???


----------



## kaz (Mar 29, 2011)

bucs90 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



Having spent my career in management and management consulting I've flown with far more then 200 planeloads of Christians and probably a good share of 200 with Muslims and I didn't think about either, that is the answer to your question.

I also reframed it to say if it were endless flights until someone blew it up, then I would fly with the Christians.  But I'm saying very few Muslims would blow up a plane.


----------



## kaz (Mar 29, 2011)

EriktheRed said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > EriktheRed said:
> ...



Hmmm...OK, strike that


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Mar 29, 2011)

Its not a party issue.


----------



## The T (Mar 29, 2011)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Its not a party issue.


 
No it isn't. It's a Liberty issue...


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Mar 29, 2011)

I would really  like to know specifically  what this radical Islam is .


----------



## The T (Mar 29, 2011)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> I would really like to know specifically what this radical Islam is .


 

Actually? It is PART of what ISLAM is on face value.

I have a hard time with 'Moderate Muslims"....that are afraid to speak up.

Kinda puts it into perspective.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 29, 2011)

bucs90 said:


> EriktheRed said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



A christian plane?   A muslim plane?

Planes have religions now?


----------



## Hot Wire (Mar 30, 2011)

EriktheRed said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > EriktheRed said:
> ...


Yes,Read the evil quran.Never trust any muzzie savage.


----------



## Hot Wire (Mar 30, 2011)

kaz said:


> EriktheRed said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...


I think you are a idiot or a liar muzz lover!


----------



## bucs90 (Mar 30, 2011)

bodecea said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > EriktheRed said:
> ...


----------



## bodecea (Mar 30, 2011)

bucs90 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...


----------



## bodecea (Mar 30, 2011)

Hot Wire said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > EriktheRed said:
> ...



Ah, flashbacks to people being called "****** Lover" in the 50s.


----------



## Dr.Drock (Mar 30, 2011)

bucs90 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, lets make a simple question out of this.
> ...



2 things will happen by answering this.

1.) You'll hear an answer that will in your opinion validate passing anti-islam/unconstitutional  laws and having an anti-islam foreign policy. 

2.) You won't believe the answer, and call the person a liar.

My answer is I couldn't care less, flip a coin.  A better question for me would be education level.  I'd rather have 100 muslims with college degrees than 100 christians with no high school diplomas, I'd rather have 100 christians with college degrees than 100 muslims with no high school education.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 30, 2011)

Dr.Drock said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



I'd rather have 100 muslims going in the same direction I'm going and not afraid of flying than 100 Christians who are afraid of flying and spend the entire trip reading off their rosary beads (had that done).

I'd rather have 100 sober muslims than 100 drunken christians trying to hit on the stewardesses.

I'd rather have 100 regular size muslims than 100 obese christians taking up half my seat.


----------



## Dr.Drock (Mar 30, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



And of course the only reason why you'd have those opinions is because you support terrorism.

Just sticking with the counter-logic of the thread lol.


----------



## EriktheRed (Mar 30, 2011)

Hot Wire said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > EriktheRed said:
> ...



Sir, you are a supreme dumbshit.


----------



## Hot Wire (Mar 30, 2011)

EriktheRed said:


> Hot Wire said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



I think you are a hypocrite LIAR  muzz lover.There is NO way you would get on a plane full of muslim beasts  .You are a lying muzz nut licker and a total idiot.Take your liberal poltical correctness and ram it up your ass!With PRIDE I HATE islam!!And I taught
my kids to HATE islam!And there is NOTHING you liberal scum or the islamic beasts can do about it!!


----------



## bodecea (Mar 30, 2011)

Hot Wire said:


> EriktheRed said:
> 
> 
> > Hot Wire said:
> ...



I suspect that you are a DU plant here to make Conservatives look hateful and stupid.   (Some are, but the majority are not)

There, I said it.


----------



## Hot Wire (Mar 30, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Hot Wire said:
> 
> 
> > EriktheRed said:
> ...



I think your a fool and a total moron and a liberal liberal panzy ass!There I said it!


----------



## bodecea (Mar 30, 2011)

Hot Wire said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Hot Wire said:
> ...



That's all you've got?   Seriously?


----------



## Hot Wire (Mar 30, 2011)

Islam and freedom are totally incompatable,And we the true patriots will NEVER give up our freedoms!
Let the liberals and thier muslim savage backward beasts know that!Burn the qurans or use them for ass wipe!!


----------



## bodecea (Mar 30, 2011)

Hot Wire said:


> Islam and freedom are totally incompatable,And we the true patriots will NEVER give up our freedoms!
> Let the liberals and thier muslim savage backward beasts know that!Burn the qurans or use them for ass wipe!!



That's nice.


----------



## Hot Wire (Mar 30, 2011)

When the liberals defend islam that means they are defending taking rape victims and burying
them up to thier waists and stoning them to death.That  islamic justice.Women are treated worse than cattle.Yet the liberals love to defend the barbaric muslim pigs!


----------



## HUGGY (Mar 30, 2011)

Hot Wire said:


> When the liberals defend islam that means they are defending taking rape victims and burying
> them up to thier waists and stoning them to death.That  islamic justice.Women are treated worse than cattle.Yet the liberals love to defend the barbaric muslim pigs!



You aren't going to talk em to death here on USMB.  Get off your pussy ass and git out there and save the world from da Moozlims.


----------



## Jroc (Mar 30, 2011)

jillian said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Senate to Hold Hearings on Anti-Muslim Bigotry
> ...



Ok...I actually expect more from you on this. You don't think we should be looking into muslim radicalization in our prison system? You think that is a witch-hunt? The Japanese internment was done by a Democrat, although thats not really relevant here and I don't know why you would even bring it up, generally the dems play politics with this issue there a couple such as Joe Lieberman who understand but most could care less it all about power, sad but true


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 30, 2011)

EriktheRed said:


> Is all Islam radical Islam?



Is all Nazism bad Nazism?

Are all leftists fucking retards?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 30, 2011)

The T said:


> No it isn't. It's a Liberty issue...



The left is opposed to and seeks to destroy liberty. The group, the collective, accrues all rights in leftist ideology. Individuals are just parts, as Marx put it. Simply stated, to the left, a person has no more worth than a nut or a bolt - they are just parts to be arranged by the party as needed.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 30, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Planes have religions now?



No more than you have the capacity to reason.


----------



## Jroc (Mar 30, 2011)

Anybody who compares Christians to Radical islam is delusional, and doing just what most liberals do. I'm sure that if congress were having hearings on some "rightwing" Christian militant group the Dems would be all for it


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 30, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Ah, flashbacks to people being called "****** Lover" in the 50s.



Or "Teabagger" in 2011.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 30, 2011)

HUGGY said:


> Hot Wire said:
> 
> 
> > When the liberals defend islam that means they are defending taking rape victims and burying
> ...



Truely....Hot Wire, you've signed up with the Army and volunteered for Afghanistan, right?


----------



## bodecea (Mar 30, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, flashbacks to people being called "****** Lover" in the 50s.
> ...



Ah, but I don't recall people calling themselves "****** lover" in the 50s....


----------



## bodecea (Mar 30, 2011)

Jroc said:


> Anybody who compares Christians to Radical islam is delusional, and doing just what most liberals do. I'm sure that if congress were having hearings on some "rightwing" Christian militant group the Dems would be all for it



All radicals of religion = all radicals of religion.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 30, 2011)

bodecea said:


> I'd rather have 100 muslims going in the same direction I'm going



YOU'RE IN LUCK!

They are going the same direction that you're going.


Of course, since you're going to an Al Qaeda conference, it isn't all that surprising.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 30, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Ah, but I don't recall people calling themselves "****** lover" in the 50s....



Good point, calling someone "Teabagger" is more akin to calling them "******."

Funny, it's mostly dims who did both.


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 30, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored doesn't know the difference between a dumb adolescent remark and a lie.
> ...



One of the many "clever" posters at a tea party event, summer of 09.


----------



## Jroc (Mar 30, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody who compares Christians to Radical islam is delusional, and doing just what most liberals do. I'm sure that if congress were having hearings on some "rightwing" Christian militant group the Dems would be all for it
> ...



Then you're delusional... Sad really.


----------



## sinister59 (Mar 30, 2011)

Jroc said:


> *Senate to Hold Hearings on Anti-Muslim Bigotry*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know why dems don't give more concern over terrorist , but if your talking about internment camps for American muslims like we did with the Japaneses during WWII that was a big enough fuck up of paranoia that doesn't need repeating , 

we don't need a return to McCarthyism either .


----------



## bodecea (Mar 30, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Planes have religions now?
> ...



Is that it?   All you got is petulant sniping because people don't play the silly 'what-if' game?


----------



## Jroc (Mar 30, 2011)

Why do you people have to have to cloud the issue with all your stupidity? What is the topic of this thread?can't we stick to the issues here with out all the bull?


----------



## Dr.Drock (Mar 30, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > I'd rather have 100 muslims going in the same direction I'm going
> ...



The craziest thing about what you say isn't that you say it, it's that you actually think it.  

For people so delusional to think radical islam can take over our country and run it it amazes me that they don't commit suicide from living in constant fear.  How do you drive a car without thinking a deadly car accident isn't imminent?  How do you walk around without fear of a deadly airborne disease infecting you?  How do you go outside withuot the fear of a bear/rabid large dog/wolf chasing you down and killing?

To be so utterly scared to death of something that's totally impossible is astounding to me.


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 30, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Got another wmd.com or frontpage.com link to all of that? Especially the part about all "sects" of Islam seek death.
> ...



Not that you'll actually read it, but this compares The Bible's Ten Commandments to similar verses in the Quran. (You can also find a wealth of information about all religions at this site. Try educating yourself for a change. I mean REALLY educating yourself, not just adopting someone else's opinion.)

Comparing the Ten Commandments with verses from the Qur'an


----------



## bodecea (Mar 30, 2011)

sinister59 said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > *Senate to Hold Hearings on &#8220;Anti-Muslim Bigotry*
> ...



I totally agree.   The worry is that we slowly move in that direction.   I see people saying things about Muslims in general today that was only said about terrorists 8-9 years ago.   As long at it is only "saying things", no problem....if people take action, then it's time to pay attention.


After all, we have people here stating that they would have no problem lying to take down the current president.   What kind of place are we in where people BRAG about that?


----------



## logical4u (Mar 30, 2011)

bodecea said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.Drock said:
> ...




Please list for me the murders that have been done in the last 50 years while screaming "Jesus is Lord"!!  List for me the countries that are populated predominately with Christians that: own slaves, murder women by stoning on the word of one other, murder homosexuals, rape men and women found alone, promote pedophilia (dancing boys), etc, and the population that welcomes and celebrates that culture by pilgrimaging to a giant rock for a yearly ritual.
Show me the places in the New Testament that openly encourages the "rape" of every woman around you, including aunts and cousins.  Quote chapter and verse please, because "your" statement implies that all this is so with Christianity.  Show your hand, or fold.


----------



## Dr.Drock (Mar 30, 2011)

logical4u said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



The better comparison is to compare biblical texts with texts from the Q'uran.

Just about every horrifying disgusting thing that the Q'uran says you can find the same thing or it's immoral equivalent or worse in the Bible.

That's what this thread is doing, comparing religions, so the religious books should be compared.


----------



## logical4u (Mar 30, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



I can compare a well-trained horse to a wild bronc, that does not make them equal or the same.


----------



## Sunni Man (Mar 30, 2011)

logical4u said:


> Show me the places in the New Testament that openly encourages the "rape" of every woman around you, including aunts and cousins.


Are you implying that that the Quran says to do this?

If so, please quote chapter and verse.

Show your hand, or fold.

Thanks.


----------



## logical4u (Mar 30, 2011)

Dr.Drock said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Show me a comparison:
Koran 33:50.

O Prophet, We have made lawful for thee thy wives whom thou hast given their wages and what thy right hand owns, spoils of war that God has given thee, and the daughters of thy uncles paternal and aunts paternal, thy uncles maternal and aunts maternal, who have emigrated with thee, and any woman believer, if she give herself to the Prophet and if the Prophet desire to take her in marriage, for thee exclusively, apart from the believers -- We know what We have imposed upon them touching their wives and what their right hands own -- that there may be no fault in thee; God is All-forgiving, All-compassionate.

From a article: American Thinker Blog: Educating Bill O'Reilly on the 'Rape Factor' in Islam (updated)    Educating Bill O'Reilly on the 'Rape Factor' in Islam


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 30, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Don't read links if they don't justify your own bizarre thinking? Figures... Okay, genius, where ARE they then? Google each:
> ...



Khalid Sheikh Mohammed was one of the first captured following 911; he's been at Gitmo ever since (between other foreign prisons and there, at least).

Terry Nichols was convicted in 1997 and is still behind bars, unless he died.

Yasin is the only one still at large.

Next?


----------



## logical4u (Mar 30, 2011)

Dr.Drock said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Show me a comparison:

AMJA issued fatwa #2982:

In the name of Allah, all praise is for Allah, and may peace and blessing be upon the Messenger of Allah and his family. To proceed:

For a wife to abandon the bed of her husband without excuse is haram [forbidden]. It is one of the major sins and the angels curse her until the morning as we have been informed by the Prophet (may Allah bless him and grant him peace). She is considered nashiz (rebellious) under these circumstances. As for the issue of forcing a wife to have sex, if she refuses, this would not be called rape, even though it goes against natural instincts and destroys love and mercy, and there is a great sin upon the wife who refuses; and Allah Almighty is more exalted and more knowledgeable.

BTW: this is the same as a death sentence.  If she is "rebellious", the men of Sharia can claim she is not living according to the faith, therefore must be put to death.


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 30, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > The _SANE_ people who recognize that not ALL Muslims are evil Islamic terrorists simply try to make *that* point.
> ...



I'd love to see your historical link for that intriguing piece of information.


----------



## Sunni Man (Mar 30, 2011)

logical4u said:


> BTW: this is the same as a death sentence.  If she is "rebellious", the men of Sharia can claim she is not living according to the faith, therefore must be put to death.



Please provide evidence for your statement.

Or just admit that you made it up.

Thank You


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 30, 2011)

bucs90 said:


> Ok, lets make a simple question out of this.
> 
> You must make 200 cross country flights a year. And each time, you are given a choice: You'll board a flight each time in one of the 40 biggest airports in America. And EACH flight, you'll have to get on a plane with 100 random Christinans.....OR a plane of 100 random Muslims. No screening. 200 times, 100 random Christians, or 100 Muslims.
> 
> How many times to you pick the Muslim plane?



Since I always like variety, I probably would balance it out. I'm also a very curious person, and I think I'd have an interesting conversation with Muslims. Something I've never done before. But I have had tens of thousands of conversations with Christians, some of which have been as off the fucking wall as yours and Uncensored's.


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 30, 2011)

kaz said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Robert said:
> ...



And that was only following the Christmas Day underwear bomber incident. Duh...


----------



## logical4u (Mar 30, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > BTW: this is the same as a death sentence.  If she is "rebellious", the men of Sharia can claim she is not living according to the faith, therefore must be put to death.
> ...



"Wafa Sultan, courageous  author of the indispensible jeremiad "A God Who Hates," strove gamely to educate Bill O'Reilly -- " from article: American Thinker Blog: Educating Bill O'Reilly on the 'Rape Factor' in Islam (updated)

I watched her and she is quite knowledgeable about the subject.


----------



## Dr.Drock (Mar 30, 2011)

logical4u said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



How many different quotes do you want on the Bible saying rape is ok or encouraged?  1 is too easy, you give me a number and I'll happily oblige to further educate you on your own religious book.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 30, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> One of the many "clever" posters at a tea party event, summer of 09.



Ah yes, another of the lies of the left. 

09?

ROFL

You can't even tell the truth about that - it was 2003, shit fer brains.

It was a "mock" pro-war rally. The other signs at the event read;

"Freedom Is The Enemy", "Get A Brain Morans", "Iraq Out Of Iraq", "Draft My Child", "Send Our Infants", "Soccer Moms For Blood", "War Is Peace", "I'm Pro Life And Pro Death", "Stop Reporting The Facts", "Peace Is For Pussies", "Bush Is The Savior", "This Is No Time For Thinking", "Pro Bush Lesbian", and "Ask Me About My Baby Killing Honor Student" among other slogans.

Now Maggie, you're stupid - REAL fucking stupid, but even a cretin like you can grasp this, can't you?

http://24ahead.com/blog/archives/000472.html


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 30, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Is that it?   All you got is petulant sniping because people don't play the silly 'what-if' game?



Awww, did you get your ass kicked again?

I'll try to refrain, but you're so easy...


----------



## BlindBoo (Mar 30, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > So, you are asked for evidence in Document A, but you provide Document B...and when called on it, you say it's a Strawman?
> ...



The only group you demonstrated to have declared war on the United States is bin Laden's.  But to be fair I'm sure there are several radical groups that have done the same.

That's like saying Christianity has declared war on So. Africa.


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 30, 2011)

bucs90 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...



The "72 virgins" is metaphor for some characterization in the Quran that the Islamic *fundamentalists* take verbatim. If you ever bothered to listen to an Islamic scholar, you would know that the words are included with other devine pleasures to be experienced upon death (Heaven). The Bible uses metaphors too, and loony Bible Thumpers also take those words verbatim.


----------



## Sunni Man (Mar 30, 2011)

logical4u said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...


No where in the article does it say that a wife who, as you claimed in your post,: "If she is "rebellious", the men of Sharia can claim she is not living according to the faith, therefore must be put to death."

Again, provide evidence for your statement; or just admit that you made it up.

Looking forward to your response.


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 30, 2011)

bucs90 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



I didn't even see the question until 12 hours later, and I responded right away.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 30, 2011)

Dr.Drock said:


> The craziest thing about what you say isn't that you say it, it's that you actually think it.



I think that what bothers the left is that people actually think. We should just shut up and obey.



> For people so delusional to think radical islam can take over our country and run it it amazes me that they don't commit suicide from living in constant fear.



Ooohhh, how clever. That's bound to work! Demonize your opponent and they will crumble..

HEY, isn't that precisely what you accuse other of doing? Well, hypocrisy IS the constant companion of the left...


----------



## Dr.Drock (Mar 30, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> > The craziest thing about what you say isn't that you say it, it's that you actually think it.
> ...



I've found in life the more often people use the terms "left", "right", "liberal", "conservative" the less they know what those words actually mean.

I'm not a racist, so you assume I'm a lefty who loves terrorists.  

I just pray your god has made you incapable of bearing children or if you do, you give them all up for adoption in hopes they get a chance.


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 30, 2011)

bucs90 said:


> EriktheRed said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



I've always wanted to take a trip to Dubai before I die, and chances are my round trip would be filled with a lot of Muslims. But that wouldn't deter me one iota. One would think that a Muslim terrorist who intends to blow it up a plane wouldn't choose one full of other Muslims in the first place. So I actually would be safer choosing that one.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 30, 2011)

logical4u said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



You've forgotten the Catholic priesthood?


----------



## EriktheRed (Mar 30, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Are all leftists fucking retards?



Well, you certainly are.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 30, 2011)

bucs90 said:


> EriktheRed said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...




You are welcome to speak for yourself and your own fears, but don't presume that we are all shivering in fear from Muslims per se.


----------



## Hot Wire (Mar 30, 2011)

HUGGY said:


> Hot Wire said:
> 
> 
> > When the liberals defend islam that means they are defending taking rape victims and burying
> ...



Your a punk and a coward asshole!RAM IT!!


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 30, 2011)

bucs90 said:


> EriktheRed said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



Nobody's saying they're "equal." That's the problem with this thread and Uncensored's absurdities. All any of us have been arguing is that religious tolerance is not only mandated by the Constitution, but it's common sense in a world of 3 billion Muslims, and around 3 million American Muslims. Do they sometimes dress funny and are their lifestyles and religious ceremonies strange to me? Of course. But do I dismiss them because they're different? No, and neither should you.


----------



## Hot Wire (Mar 30, 2011)

bodecea said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > EriktheRed said:
> ...



No your licking the balls of the islamic pigs!Goto  your nearest mosque and smell thier asses muz lover!


----------



## bodecea (Mar 30, 2011)

Hot Wire said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



You come up with the most interesting visuals.   Are you speaking from experience?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 30, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Not that you'll actually read it, but this compares The Bible's Ten Commandments to similar verses in the Quran.



And she goes for the red herring.. Of all the logical fallacies she could choose, this is the most pathetic, so it was nearly preordained as her choice...

Look, you're a leftist: a mindless drone spewing the bullshit that the hive instructs you to spew. You have neither the capacity nor the desire to formulate a thought. I get it, I really do.

Still, in the few, short sentences that you regurgitated, you revealed a depth of ignorance which is stunning. 

One sect, huh?

ROFL - how fucking stupid are you? (Or rather, your handlers?)

There has been a sectarian war raging for 1500 years in Islam. When Muslims aren't busy killing infidels, they busy themselves with killing each other. Dozens of times more Muslims have died from violence between Shiite and Sunni than from conflicts with Christians and Hindus.

You don't know this and you don't care, the hive didn't program you to consider reality - only to spew the party line.


----------



## Dr.Drock (Mar 30, 2011)

bodecea said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > EriktheRed said:
> ...



Keep in mind these are the same people who are afraid of teachers.  Those horrifying groups of teachers hellbent on violence and terror.

I remember not that long ago republicans used to talk themselves up as the tough americans, now their main agenda is tell everyone how scared they are of everything. This thread is a perfect example, "that man has a beard and clothes wrapped around his head, AAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 30, 2011)

Dr.Drock said:


> The better comparison is to compare biblical texts with texts from the Q'uran.



So behavior is irrelevant? The danger posed by the religious creeds means nothing, we should only concentrate on ancients texts, not on how they are applied in the present?

Are you SURE you've thought this through?


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 30, 2011)

EriktheRed said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > EriktheRed said:
> ...



NO!!!

Revisiting Islam vs Islamism


> Forget the `Clash of Civilizations' thesis; the battle lines within Islam have been drawn. Two years ago I published a paper entitled "Between Tolerance and Totalitarianism, Between Islam and Islamism"* The basic thrust of my argument then was that Islamic principles of tolerance and compassion are increasingly being displaced by Islamism. Islamism is a twentieth century totalitarian ideology that seeks to mould Islamic religious tradition to serve narrow political ends of domination. Not only is Islamism totalitarian in character, it is also violent in its methods and, in the process, betrays the very Islamic ideals it supposedly champions.


 Read more at the link. There are also several other articles on the difference.


----------



## Dr.Drock (Mar 30, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> > The better comparison is to compare biblical texts with texts from the Q'uran.
> ...



Behavior has to do with man, the religious books have to do with religion.  Both these books have and promote things any sane human being would find to be the lowest form of immorality.

Man can behave morally or immorally, irregardless of religion.  Do you think if your parents raised you the exact same way but you were spoonfed the Q'uran instead of the Bible from birth to now that you'd be a worse person?


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 30, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



Priceless!!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 30, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Khalid Sheikh Mohammed was one of the first captured following 911;



Confirming that he was NOT captured and tried by Clinton's team in the 93' bombing case and validating that what you claimed was false. Funny, wasn't he in IRAQ - which your hive claims had nothing to do with Al Qaeda? (I don't expect an answer, you are but a drone - not a thinker-bee.)



> Terry Nichols was convicted in 1997 and is still behind bars, unless he died.



Again, only AFTER he was involved in another atrocity.

There is a concept for the sentient beings - stop them BEFORE they strike. You really wouldn't understand.


----------



## BlindBoo (Mar 30, 2011)

bucs90 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



Easy choice, I'd choose the Christian flight.  Why?  Not because I'm afraid of Muslim suicide bombers but just because I grew up around Christians, most of my friends and family are Christians.


----------



## logical4u (Mar 30, 2011)

Dr.Drock said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.Drock said:
> ...



You said they were there.  I gave you a quote, no go ahead, compare it.  Demonstrate your Biblical knowledge.  Show something similar to "that" quote.


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 30, 2011)

Jroc said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



In the prison system? Was that a joke? The prison system can't even control Nazification of inmates, let alone recruiting for potential Muslim radicals. I say let them go at each other...in prison.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 30, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> EriktheRed said:
> 
> 
> > Is all Islam radical Islam?
> ...



You answered a simple question in an evasive answer.

Let me ask again....answer simply with a YES or a NO.

Is all Islam radical Islam?


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 30, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, flashbacks to people being called "****** Lover" in the 50s.
> ...



I think it speaks volumes that whomever came up with the name "Tea Party" was too dumb to realize it would very quickly be dubbed "Teabaggers."


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 30, 2011)

Jroc said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



Do you support Reverend Phelps and the Westboro Church's activities? They are devout Bible Thumpers.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 30, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Many of them called THEMSELVES "teabaggers" for a while....until they realized......


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 30, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> I'd love to see your historical link for that intriguing piece of information.



No you wouldn't - you just think your can distract and blow smoke to obscure the point.

Endl"sung was highly classified, only the top echelon of the SS were privy to the plans and implementation of the extermination.

{As for the implementation of the "Final Solution" and the murder of other undesirable elements, the situation was different. The Nazis attempted to keep the murders a secret and, therefore, took precautionary measures to ensure that they would not be publicized.}

36 Questions About the Holocaust (1-18)

Had you made it into Jr. High, you would know this already.

Ah, but the hive cares for you and instructs you in your every utterance and behavior.

(Hey, your BEE-havior!)


----------



## logical4u (Mar 30, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



How many "Christians" have chopped off the heads of South Africans, and celebrate in the street after a tragedy happens there?


----------



## jillian (Mar 30, 2011)

Jroc said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



i'm a lawyer first. I have a real problem with those types of constitutional violations. I do. There is no excuse for it and every time we do the witch hunt, we regret it as a society. If there is cause to investigate specific people or specific groups then the "patriot act" gives broad latitude to engage in searches. We have people in all kinds of places with their ears to the ground. it seems to me that when they actually choose to look at the intel, we are able to diffuse pretty much everything.  I feel the same way about the loons who talk about their second amendment remedies... dangerous idiots who should be put away.

And notwithstanding your need to make it a dem/repub issue, to me it's a legal issue. And you don't want to get me started on Joe Lieberman.

oh... and i keep telling you, i'm not a neocon. I have no patience for blanket hatred of entire groups of people. Do you see Israelis running around holding "hearings" on radicalization of islam. they know there's radicalization. they know why.

what's to hold hearings on other than to humiliate an entire group of people? i dunno.. maybe where you live isn't as mixed as where i live. we have every type of person imaginable here. and to tell the truth, i think it's wrong for people who demand the protections of the first amendment try to deprive other people of it.


----------



## rikules (Mar 30, 2011)

Jroc said:


> *Senate to Hold Hearings on Anti-Muslim Bigotry*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



probably for the same reason that republicans trivialize the threat from evangelical, militant christians


----------



## Dr.Drock (Mar 30, 2011)

logical4u said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



1) Murder, rape, and pillage at Jabesh-gilead  (Judges 21:10-24 NLT)



    So they sent twelve thousand warriors to Jabesh-gilead with orders to kill everyone there, including women and children.  "This is what you are to do," they said. "Completely destroy all the males and every woman who is not a virgin."  Among the residents of Jabesh-gilead they found four hundred young virgins who had never slept with a man, and they brought them to the camp at Shiloh in the land of Canaan.



    The Israelite assembly sent a peace delegation to the little remnant of Benjamin who were living at the rock of Rimmon. Then the men of Benjamin returned to their homes, and the four hundred women of Jabesh-gilead who were spared were given to them as wives.  But there were not enough women for all of them.  The people felt sorry for Benjamin because the LORD had left this gap in the tribes of Israel.  So the Israelite leaders asked, "How can we find wives for the few who remain, since all the women of the tribe of Benjamin are dead?  There must be heirs for the survivors so that an entire tribe of Israel will not be lost forever.  But we cannot give them our own daughters in marriage because we have sworn with a solemn oath that anyone who does this will fall under God's curse."



    Then they thought of the annual festival of the LORD held in Shiloh, between Lebonah and Bethel, along the east side of the road that goes from Bethel to Shechem.  They told the men of Benjamin who still needed wives, "Go and hide in the vineyards.  When the women of Shiloh come out for their dances, rush out from the vineyards, and each of you can take one of them home to be your wife!  And when their fathers and brothers come to us in protest, we will tell them, 'Please be understanding.  Let them have your daughters, for we didn't find enough wives for them when we destroyed Jabesh-gilead. And you are not guilty of breaking the vow since you did not give your daughters in marriage to them.'"  So the men of Benjamin did as they were told.  They kidnapped the women who took part in the celebration and carried them off to the land of their own inheritance.  Then they rebuilt their towns and lived in them.  So the assembly of Israel departed by tribes and families, and they returned to their own homes

2) Murder, rape and pillage of the Midianites    (Numbers 31:7-18 NLT)



    They attacked Midian just as the LORD had commanded Moses, and they killed all the men.  All five of the Midianite kings  Evi, Rekem, Zur, Hur, and Reba  died in the battle.  They also killed Balaam son of Beor with the sword.  Then the Israelite army captured the Midianite women and children and seized their cattle and flocks and all their wealth as plunder.  They burned all the towns and villages where the Midianites had lived.  After they had gathered the plunder and captives, both people and animals, they brought them all to Moses and Eleazar the priest, and to the whole community of Israel, which was camped on the plains of Moab beside the Jordan River, across from Jericho. 



    Moses, Eleazar the priest, and all the leaders of the people went to meet them outside the camp.  But Moses was furious with all the military commanders who had returned from the battle.  "Why have you let all the women live?" he demanded.  "These are the very ones who followed Balaam's advice and caused the people of Israel to rebel against the LORD at Mount Peor.  They are the ones who caused the plague to strike the LORD's people.  Now kill all the boys and all the women who have slept with a man.  Only the young girls who are virgins may live; you may keep them for yourselves.


3) More Murder Rape and Pillage   (Deuteronomy 20:10-14)



     As you approach a town to attack it, first offer its people terms for peace.  If they accept your terms and open the gates to you, then all the people inside will serve you in forced labor.  But if they refuse to make peace and prepare to fight, you must attack the town.  When the LORD your God hands it over to you, kill every man in the town.  But you may keep for yourselves all the women, children, livestock, and other plunder.  You may enjoy the spoils of your enemies that the LORD your God has given you.

4) Laws of Rape   (Deuteronomy 22:28-29 NLT)



    If a man is caught in the act of raping a young woman who is not engaged, he must pay fifty pieces of silver to her father.  Then he must marry the young woman because he violated her, and he will never be allowed to divorce her.

5) Death to the Rape Victim   (Deuteronomy 22:23-24 NAB)



    If within the city a man comes upon a maiden who is betrothed, and has relations with her, you shall bring them both out of the gate of the city and there stone them to death: the girl because she did not cry out for help though she was in the city, and the man because he violated his neighbors wife

9) Sex Slaves (Exodus 21:7-11 NLT)



    When a man sells his daughter as a slave, she will not be freed at the end of six years as the men are.  If she does not please the man who bought her, he may allow her to be bought back again.  But he is not allowed to sell her to foreigners, since he is the one who broke the contract with her.  And if the slave girl's owner arranges for her to marry his son, he may no longer treat her as a slave girl, but he must treat her as his daughter.  If he himself marries her and then takes another wife, he may not reduce her food or clothing or fail to sleep with her as his wife.  If he fails in any of these three ways, she may leave as a free woman without making any payment.   (Exodus 21:7-11 NLT)

10) God Assists Rape and Plunder (Zechariah 14:1-2 NAB)



    Lo, a day shall come for the Lord when the spoils shall be divided in your midst.  And I will gather all the nations against Jerusalem for battle: the city shall be taken, houses plundered, women ravished; half of the city shall go into exile, but the rest of the people shall not be removed from the city.   (Zechariah 14:1-2 NAB)



* Here's a few of the many biblical quotes that encourage and promote rape.  The Q'uran quote you provided demonstrates this, as do all these quotes.*


----------



## logical4u (Mar 30, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Did you miss "I watched her and she is quite knowledgeable about the subject."  It was on the show.  She said it, I did not make it up.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 30, 2011)

Dr.Drock said:


> How many different quotes do you want on the Bible saying rape is ok or encouraged?  1 is too easy, you give me a number and I'll happily oblige to further educate you on your own religious book.



When was the last time a Christian community stoned a woman to death for being raped?

(In fairness, it's been almost a week for the Muslims.)







Now Maggie Mae will show her support for woman's  rights by lying to cover up the atrocities by Muslims!


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 30, 2011)

sinister59 said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > *Senate to Hold Hearings on Anti-Muslim Bigotry*
> ...



The concern is there, but the difference in the discussion about it is that I, personally, trust that the NSA, the FBI, and the CIA stay on top of the terrorism issue and their activities are, for good reason, rarely made public. What can I as an individual do? Run around screaming my head off that any day now bin Laden will lob a nuke at us or cringe in fear that the lady coming toward me dressed in Muslim garb has a bomb hidden beneath her gown? Geezus, even Bush warned against becoming overreactive toward Muslim people following the 911 attacks.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 30, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> That's like saying Christianity has declared war on So. Africa.



So, facts are like lies, in your alleged mind?

Well, that's why you're a leftist!


----------



## Dr.Drock (Mar 30, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> > How many different quotes do you want on the Bible saying rape is ok or encouraged?  1 is too easy, you give me a number and I'll happily oblige to further educate you on your own religious book.
> ...



Just shows how easily manipulated you are.  You think this picture shows the norm.

Should I think Westboro baptists are normal christians?  That would be just as rational than thinking all muslims are radical terrorists.


----------



## logical4u (Mar 30, 2011)

bodecea said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Please show me "Catholic teachings" that encourage pedophilia.  Where are priests "permitted" and accepted for doing that crime?  I am not saying it doesn't happen.  It does and it is a blasphamy against the Lord.  It is a crime and those doing it should be punished as crimminals (though that will not compare to what the Lord's punishment will be).


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 30, 2011)

Jroc said:


> Why do you people have to have to cloud the issue with all your stupidity? What is the topic of this thread?can't we stick to the issues here with out all the bull?



The bull is coming from about 4 people from your "side." The rest of us have attempted to give opinions, links, rational arguments, while having to endure filthy language laced in some of the responses which basically say nothing of substance even without it.


----------



## BlindBoo (Mar 30, 2011)

bucs90 said:


> EriktheRed said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



But the problem is no one is denying that the radical element of Islam exist and are evil (if you believe in such a thing as evil, lets just agree that they are really really bad people who want to kill us).  The problem I see from the batshit crazies is that unless you denounce all or most Muslims as radical extremist then you must support them and their radical agenda of.........

And that's just not how it is.  There was no threat from Radical Islam coming from say Iraq in 2003, yet.....


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 30, 2011)

Dr.Drock said:


> I'm not a racist, so you assume I'm a lefty who loves terrorists.



So Islam is a race?

Dayum, what WILL they think of next. 

Bummer the Nazis didn't have you around to keep all the racist bastards from harassing the Nazi race....


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 30, 2011)

logical4u said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



Well with pedophelia and homosexuality, you can always turn to the Catholic Church for your answer.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 30, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> I've always wanted to take a trip to Dubai before I die, and chances are my round trip would be filled with a lot of Muslims.



I hear Tripoli is lovely this time of year, you should hop the next flight over!


----------



## drsmith1072 (Mar 30, 2011)

kaz said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Nice spin loser. Hoiwever, U2008 claimed he was an atheist so i provided something that shows that he is NOT what U2008 claimed him to be and at no time did I claim he was christian. 

BTW nice attempt to shift the claim from he was "a self-proclaimed atheist" to "he's atheist or agnostic". LOL  BTW putting a question mark at the end of a statement does NOT make it a question. 

Why not just admit that you were wrong instead dishonestly trying to put words into my mouth??


----------



## Dr.Drock (Mar 30, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not a racist, so you assume I'm a lefty who loves terrorists.
> ...



My apologies, allow me to re-word.

I'm not a bigot, so you assume I'm a lefty who loves terrorists.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 30, 2011)

EriktheRed said:


> Well, you certainly are.



You've got a little drool on your chin..

Or at least I think it's drool....


----------



## bodecea (Mar 30, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> > How many different quotes do you want on the Bible saying rape is ok or encouraged?  1 is too easy, you give me a number and I'll happily oblige to further educate you on your own religious book.
> ...



The medieval aspects of Islam are supported by the State in some countries, there is where you see such things going on.

The medieval aspects of Christianity are NOT supported by the State in just about every country.....now.

The main differences between Christianity and Islam...the differences we all agree we hate are NOT based on what the religions say, it's based on whether governments incorporate religious rules in their civil law.

Turkey has learned what European countries and the U.S. has learned....religion and government do not mix well.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 30, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Nobody's saying they're "equal." That's the problem with this thread and Uncensored's absurdities. All any of us have been arguing is that religious tolerance is not only mandated by the Constitution, but it's common sense in a world of *3 billion Muslims*



Does it hurt to be that stupid? I mean actual, physical pain?


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 30, 2011)

Dr.Drock said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



As I recall, it's in the Book of Ecclesiastes where you will find just about every form of violence radical fundamentalist Islamists _practice_ because they take their Quran's words relating to violence and jihads as 'gospel.' The difference in practice, of course, is that so many Islamic countries are still living in the 15th Century anyway and have never evolved and assimilated along with modernity in other parts of the globe. There's little modern western people can do about that.


----------



## BlindBoo (Mar 30, 2011)

Hot Wire said:


> Islam and freedom are totally incompatable,And we the true patriots will NEVER give up our freedoms!
> Let the liberals and thier muslim savage backward beasts know that!Burn the qurans or use them for ass wipe!!



You know it's been proven over and over in this thread that there is no ideological connection between American liberals and Radical Islamic types.  I think the fundemental Christians have more in common with the radical Muslims than the American Liberals do.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 30, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > I've always wanted to take a trip to Dubai before I die, and chances are my round trip would be filled with a lot of Muslims.
> ...



That's what you hear, eh?


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 30, 2011)

logical4u said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



I've already pointed out that a "fatwa" is nothing more than an unenforceable rant, akin to a pox. Anyone can issue one.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 30, 2011)

Dr.Drock said:


> Behavior has to do with man, the religious books have to do with religion.



Gotcha.

So the Nazis were blameless - it was individuals, not the creed and philosophy...

LOL, the insane bullshit you will spew in your desperate attempt to defend the indefensible is astounding.


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 30, 2011)

logical4u said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



Why don't you just buy a copy of the English version of the Quran instead of reading cherry-picked biased interpretations from right wing websites and publications? It's very small and inexpensive on Amazon.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 30, 2011)

bodecea said:


> You answered a simple question in an evasive answer.



No dumbfuck, I answered with an illustrative answer - revealing the stupidity of the original.



> Is all Islam radical Islam?



Islam is Islam, despite your dishonest attempt to make it otherwise.


----------



## Hot Wire (Mar 30, 2011)

Let these politcalcorrectness liberals defend the backward bloodlusting deathcult of islam.It just proves how stupid they are.Face it,liberals hate America and so do muslims.Therefore they have much in common.To every liberal and muslim in USA I give you the one fingered salute.Take your middle finger and stick it up your asses and twist!WITH PRIDE I HATE ISLAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlindBoo (Mar 30, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, but I don't recall people calling themselves "****** lover" in the 50s....
> ...



BWAAAAAHahahahahaha.  Nope.  Another failure.  

The Tea Party Movement defined itself as "Teabaggers".  Probably just weren't up on the current "Gay Slang".  I wasn't.  I had to look it up  

So while kinda gross to me, is not the the same as calling them a "******"


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 30, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> I think it speaks volumes that whomever came up with the name "Tea Party" was too dumb to realize it would very quickly be dubbed "Teabaggers."



Yeah, your contempt for Samuel Adams is just no surprise to anyone. (Now Che is someone you REALLY regard highly...)


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 30, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > One of the many "clever" posters at a tea party event, summer of 09.
> ...



The Tea Bag gatherings protesting Obamacare, etc., happened in 2003? Imagine that.  

Wherever the original poster first appeared is moot: You decided to call me out on spelling an apt description of YOU "moran" and calling me a cretin, when I was merely _intentionally_ spelling it the way I saw it on a sign. So, from now on, just to be accurate, I'll call you a stupid cretin, and then you can come back and me and tell me that's redundant. You see this is the kind of moranic conversation you relish. Oops, sorry.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 30, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Do you support Reverend Phelps and the Westboro Church's activities? They are devout Bible Thumpers.



And devout leftists - like you.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 30, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > I think it speaks volumes that whomever came up with the name "Tea Party" was too dumb to realize it would very quickly be dubbed "Teabaggers."
> ...



Well, his beer sucks.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 30, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Do you support Reverend Phelps and the Westboro Church's activities? They are devout Bible Thumpers.
> ...



Yeah.....  I can understand why you guys keep saying that.   I'd be embarrassed to by such a reactionary group.


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 30, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Good luck with that. Tweedle Dee & Tweedle Dumb are only here to provide E-comedy along with Dumb & Dumber who will be along later.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Mar 30, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > Define promote and then try to explain how that is not your claim.
> ...



So you edit my posts and then refuse to answer the questions asked of you? YOU said promote I asked you to define it and you can't even do that. 

Thanks for further exposing your dishonesty. 



drsmith1072 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.Drock said:
> ...


----------



## Dr.Drock (Mar 30, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> > Behavior has to do with man, the religious books have to do with religion.
> ...



I'm not defending it, I'm saying it's human nature.

Something similar to the holocaust has happened before and had nothing to do with naziism.  Similar stuff to the holocaust in terms of genocide is probably happening now.

It's human nature, it's disgusting and horrifying, but man doesn't need religious or philosophical excuses to do it.  They'll do it either way for different motivations.

If every religion vanished tonight, tomorrow you'd still have people who wanted to terrorize, kill and steal.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 30, 2011)

jillian said:


> i'm a lawyer first.



You're an idiot first.

If you're a lawyer, then my already low opinion of the legal profession just dropped another dozen notches.

Generally, I have a low opinion of lawyers due to the lack of ethics in law - not the lack of intellect.

You being in law would cause me to reassess that.



> There is no excuse for it and every time we do the witch hunt, we regret it as a society.



WHAT WITCH HUNT?

You keep spewing this lie. Show us the round-ups and mock trials? You can't because you're lying.

You are a demagogue, nothing more.


----------



## logical4u (Mar 30, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



This looks like you are supprting the rapes of men.  Are you against the death penalty?  Is it okay for them to be raped for the rest of their lives, just don't show mercy by killing them?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 30, 2011)

Dr.Drock said:


> 1) Murder, rape, and pillage at Jabesh-gilead  (Judges 21:10-24 NLT)
> 
> 
> 
> So they sent twelve thousand warriors to Jabesh-gilead with orders to kill everyone there, including women and children.



Oh gawd, when did this happen? Just last week? 

You got us, damn those Christians going into Jabesh-gilead last week.

{Hundreds of Muslims marched in the eastern city of Lahore after the most influential Sunni Muslim alliance in Pakistan urged the Government not to grant mother-of-five Aasia Bibi clemency.

A crowd of several hundred called for "Jihad" and pledged to sacrifice their lives to protect the honour of Muhammad.

The rally was organised by a subsidiary of banned charity Jamaat-ud-Dawa, which the United Nations has blacklisted as a terrorist organisation.

"We will hold nationwide protests if the government pardons the Christian woman," the subsidiary's chief coordinator, Qari Yaqub, told participants.}

Pakistani Muslims threaten chaos if Christian woman not executed for &#8216;blasphemy&#8217; | The Raw Story

LOOK, exactly the same! Christians and Muslims are identical.....

Goebbels got nothing on you, dude...


----------



## drsmith1072 (Mar 30, 2011)

kaz said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



So mcveigh wasn't an atheist as u2008 claimed earlier? Thanks for coutnering u2008s argument. LOL


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 30, 2011)

Uncensored said:
			
		

> I think that what bothers the left is that people actually think. We should just shut up and obey.



We know you "think." But is it dark in there? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## logical4u (Mar 30, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Most of the "Taxed Enough Already" demonstrators, did not know that term (and probably could have went the rest of their lives without learning that term), before the lowest forms of name calling lefties chose to try to humiliate them by using that term.  The same people that will use names like teabagger, racist, bigot, will not debate, will not present an alternative arguement, just hatred and names.  Please don't break the trend, continue to show your depraved status in society (throwing yourself into gutter to pull others in with you).


----------



## drsmith1072 (Mar 30, 2011)

American Horse said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...



look at the context of waht mcveigh wrote. He wasn't merely saying it to feign belief for a believer. He made peace with his God. Do you see the difference or are you still confused??


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 30, 2011)

Dr.Drock said:


> Just shows how easily manipulated you are.  You think this picture shows the norm.



Yeah, I should support stoning women or I'm a racist!



> Should I think Westboro baptists are normal christians?



So you've got pictures of the Westboro Baptist church stoning women?

Post them!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 30, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> But the problem is no one is denying that the radical element of Islam exist and are evil



Might I introduce you to Dr. Drock and MaggieMae?


----------



## BlindBoo (Mar 30, 2011)

logical4u said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



It was an allegory.  Christianity has not declared war on anyone.  Neither has Islam.  Several Christian and Muslims groups are at war.  

Actually, Christians have a long history of cutting off heads, and butchering people. You might even say that they invented it. During many of the sieges of the "Holy Land" during the Crusades they launched the severed heads of Muslims at the "infidels" (so named by the Church) that they were fighting. And displaying the heads of conquered enemies on poles was rather common throughout most of European history right up through the 17th century, and it wasn't the Muslims or the Jews that were doing to the beheading and mounting.


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 30, 2011)

Hot Wire said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



Either you're an old fart going through a second childhood, or some nine-year old playing with mommy's computer, or you manage to gnaw your way through your cage and discover if you conjure up bodily functions and talk in porn enough, it'll make you one of the macho men you've always wished you were, but aren't.


----------



## logical4u (Mar 30, 2011)

jillian said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Still using the term "witch hunt" with no proof that is happening.  Please back up your statement or stop using it.  It is misleading and deceptive.  There are hearings on EVERYTHING in congress.  It does not mean, much.  As far as humiliating entire groups of people, don't you do that when someone disagrees with the lefties?  Don't you call them names and try to insult them, personally, while never discussing the issue?  A lawyer, I should have expected as much.


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 30, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Hot Wire said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



I think he's headed for the "sucks goats" rep category quite soon. Then of course he'll Google "sucking goats" and find exactly what he's looking for. (Filthy freak...)


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 30, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> Nice spin loser. Hoiwever, U2008 claimed he was an atheist so i provided something that shows that he is NOT what U2008 claimed him to be and at no time did I claim he was christian.



I didn't claim it, HE DID, in Time fucking magazine.

Dude, what you will do to support terrorists is astounding. 

Are you Shiite or Sunni?


----------



## logical4u (Mar 30, 2011)

rikules said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > *Senate to Hold Hearings on Anti-Muslim Bigotry*
> ...



Where are the headless bodies of those murdered by "evangelical, militant christians"?


----------



## BlindBoo (Mar 30, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > That's like saying Christianity has declared war on So. Africa.
> ...



So, because you're a pseudo-con you make up the facts as you go along.  Let see, where and when did Islam declared war on the United States again.


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 30, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Not that you'll actually read it, but this compares The Bible's Ten Commandments to similar verses in the Quran.
> ...



At least I know what a red herring is and what a strawman is. Apparently you are clueless. Carry on, stupid cretin. I haven't had this much fun with a troll poster since guatama.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 30, 2011)

Dr.Drock said:


> I'm not a bigot, so you assume I'm a lefty who loves terrorists.



Think again - you've shown nothing BUT bigotry towards Christians.

Isn't it true that the reason you cheerlead for radical Islam is your deep and seething hatred of Christianity and Christians?

It's really obvious.


----------



## BlindBoo (Mar 30, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> > How many different quotes do you want on the Bible saying rape is ok or encouraged?  1 is too easy, you give me a number and I'll happily oblige to further educate you on your own religious book.
> ...



How many times does the left have to denounce punishing rape victims, or public stonings to satify you?  Hmmm, give a number would you, then subtract 1 from it.  Both practices should be abolished.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Mar 30, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > so that doesn't seem very atheistic to me.
> ...



Funny how YOUR argument has now shifted from he "was a self-proclaimed atheist" to he "is agnostic." and somehow believe that your dishonesty and lack of integrity reflect poorly on me. LOL

So why the shift in argument?? Is he agnostic or atheist?? LOL The sad fact is that you actually got thanked for contradicting your previous argument. LOL  



Uncensored2008 said:


> {Timothy McVeigh, was a self-proclaimed atheist, whose mantra was "Science is my religion."}



Thanks for the contradiction loser. LOL


----------



## logical4u (Mar 30, 2011)

Dr.Drock said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.Drock said:
> ...



OT history.  No longer practiced.  How does that compare to"

Any sexual activity is considered the given right of a male...A Muslim woman cannot report being raped because she will be asked to provide four witnesses otherwise she will be accused of committing adultery, and she will be stoned to death.
Muslim jurists will only accept four male witnesses. These witnesses must declare that they have "seen the parties in the very act of carnal conjunction." Once an accusation of fornication and adultery has been made, the accuser himself or herself risks punishment if he or she does not furnish the necessary legal proofs. Witnesses are in the same situation. If a man were to break into a woman's dormitory and rape half a dozen women, he would risk nothing since there would be no male witnesses. Indeed the victim of a rape would hesitate before going in front of the law, since she would risk being condemned herself and have little chance of obtaining justice. "If the woman's words were sufficient in such cases," explains Judge Zharoor ul Haq of Pakistan, "then no man would be safe.

Koran 33:50.

O Prophet, We have made lawful for thee thy wives whom thou hast given their wages and what thy right hand owns, spoils of war that God has given thee, and the daughters of thy uncles paternal and aunts paternal, thy uncles maternal and aunts maternal, who have emigrated with thee, and any woman believer, if she give herself to the Prophet and if the Prophet desire to take her in marriage, for thee exclusively, apart from the believers -- We know what We have imposed upon them touching their wives and what their right hands own -- that there may be no fault in thee; God is All-forgiving, All-compassionate.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Mar 30, 2011)

bucs90 said:


> EriktheRed said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



So your point is "nothing"?? Got it. LOL


----------



## logical4u (Mar 30, 2011)

Dr.Drock said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.Drock said:
> ...



Taking women for wives, is not exactly "promoting" rape.  It is giving protection to women that had none.


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 30, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Khalid Sheikh Mohammed was one of the first captured following 911;
> ...



Yes, I wholeheartedly agree. I think I'll alert DHS that there are wild-eyed reactionaries like you who are a combination of sociopaths and narcissists, a deadly combination, and you should be tracked down and locked up before you can do bodily harm.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 30, 2011)

bodecea said:


> The medieval aspects of Islam are supported by the State in some countries, there is where you see such things going on.



In SOME countries? What a quisling pile of shit. It is supported by FUCKING Sharia - your lies don't change a thing.



> The medieval aspects of Christianity are NOT supported by the State in just about every country.....now.



Nor by ANY Christian church, despite your dishonest attempt to justify Islam by lying and claiming that Christianity does the same. 



> The main differences between Christianity and Islam...the differences we all agree we hate are NOT based on what the religions say, it's based on whether governments incorporate religious rules in their civil law.



There is no similarity - despite your rank dishonesty. 



> Turkey has learned what European countries and the U.S. has learned....religion and government do not mix well.



I'm going to pay you a compliment, Bodecea. You are the smartest leftist in the forum - at least as far as I've encountered. There are times when it appears you almost grasp concepts and can nearly analyze an argument in a logical syllogism.

There are other times when what you spew is must bone-numbingly stupid - such as now.

{As revolutions across the Mideast bring religious parties within sight of real political power, Turkeys Prime Minister Recep Tayyip Erdogan is becoming the regions go-to man for Islamist leaders looking for a makeover.}

Islamists Look to Turkey for Inspiration - Newsweek

Ataturk wept.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Mar 30, 2011)

bucs90 said:


> EriktheRed said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



Can you show who in this thread said "radical Islam is not a threat to common Americans." or denied that radical islam "is a deadly threat" because I don't remember reading that anywhere in this thread?? I have seen right wingers make the claim that the left has said it but I haven't seen any proof that it has actually occured.

BTW you "knowing something" is a far cry from "proving something." Don't you think it's time that you learned the difference??


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 30, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> You know it's been proven over and over in this thread that there is no ideological connection between American liberals and Radical Islamic types.



Yeah, what a crazy idea....






Oh, be careful not to spill a drop...


----------



## keee keee (Mar 30, 2011)

Mr. H. said:


> Durkin. D'oh. Nuts.



He is known as Turbin Durbin or little Dick Durbin. I'm from Illinois and this guy is a real POS. Hope this loser is replaced like the last dem loser Senator.  Bumblin Burris who took over the Obama seat!!!! If it wasn't for family and not being able to sell my property due to the economic problems which are being made worse due to the govenor and President I would be gone!!!!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 30, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> I've already pointed out that a "fatwa" is nothing more than an unenforceable rant, akin to a pox.



Yes, but then you're as stupid as a fucking stone.



> Anyone can issue one.



{An analogy might be made to the issue of legal opinions from courts in common-law systems. Fatw&#257;s generally contain the details of the scholar's reasoning, typically in response to a particular case, and are considered binding precedent by those Muslims who have bound themselves to that scholar, including future Muftis; mere rulings can be compared to memorandum opinions. The primary difference between common-law opinions and fatw&#257;s, however, is that fatw&#257;s are not universally binding; as the Sharia is not universally consistent and Islam is very non-hierarchical in structure, fatw&#257;s do not carry the sort of weight that secular common-law opinions do.}

Fatw

Good gawd but you're fucking stupid.

I mean that most sincerely.


----------



## BlindBoo (Mar 30, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > But the problem is no one is denying that the radical element of Islam exist and are evil
> ...



Okay?  Do either one ya'll deny that there is a radical element in Islam that truly wants to kill Americans and Westerners?


----------



## keee keee (Mar 30, 2011)

Durbin represent our enemies of the United states not the citizens!!!!


----------



## logical4u (Mar 30, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> sinister59 said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



Who is overreacting?  We are trying to have a "truthful" discussion.


----------



## Hot Wire (Mar 30, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> Hot Wire said:
> 
> 
> > Islam and freedom are totally incompatable,And we the true patriots will NEVER give up our freedoms!
> ...


lol.I dont hear any  conservative Christains defend the evil cult of  islam,Some LIBERAL Christians may defend them.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 30, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> The Tea Party Movement defined itself as "Teabaggers".



That's a lie - but then most of what you post is.

NRO's Stanley Kurtz was the first one to call Tea Party attendees "Teabaggers." In his defense, he didn't mean it the way you scuzzy leftists do. Kurtz was referencing the common act of sending members of congress tea bags - not the sex act. Of course once the KOS kiddies and HuffingGlue shit-eaters heard it, it's all a progressive can say. 

Michelle Malkin » A Tax Day Tea Party cheat sheet: How it all started


----------



## drsmith1072 (Mar 30, 2011)

Jroc said:


> Anybody who compares Christians to Radical islam is delusional, and doing just what most liberals do. I'm sure that if congress were having hearings on some "rightwing" Christian militant group the Dems would be all for it



Uh you do realize that u2008 who you thanked previously is doing just that don't you?? He and others are arguing that all of islam is radical and therefore any comparison made between islam and chrisitianity is comparing christianity to radical islam in their minds. So thanks for calling them delusional. LOL

Oh and on investigating christianity as a whole?? NO I wouldn't be "all for it" but thanks for the spin.


----------



## Hot Wire (Mar 30, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...


You should be sent to a islamic nation to get stoned with your muzzie friends unless you wear a burka .Tell the families  of the victims of 9/11 and the Ft. Hood shooting about overreacting.You stupid ass liberal!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 30, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> The Tea Bag gatherings protesting Obamacare, etc., happened in 2003? Imagine that.



Uh, dumbfuck - it was about the Iraq war. The hive has just attempted to recycle slander.



> Wherever the original poster first appeared is moot: You decided to call me out on spelling an apt description of YOU "moran" and calling me a cretin, when I was merely _intentionally_ spelling it the way I saw it on a sign.



You are a cretin, the sign was held by a leftist. Look at the other signs again, cretin.

Good gawd but you're fucking stupid - seriously.


----------



## logical4u (Mar 30, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



WOW! Instead of actually having a truthful discussion, you want to sidestep?  Please list where the "priests" that do this are celebrated and accepted.

You are too much.  You admit that there is a radical element of islam infiltrating those that would prefer to keep islam, spiritual, but you will not state it openly.  This is a problem.  In the EU, countries tried for years to welcome muslims into their countries.  Everywhere it has been tried, the muslim "community" rejected the welcome and insists on living as they did in the ME (absolute poverty and misery).  Similar to socialism, communism, liberalism, islamist ideals are not sustainable and destroy the societies they claim they are "trying" to improve.  "Spiritual" islam is welcome here.  What is not welcome here is the government rule of Sharia that accompanies islam and "promotes" islamists (that is the radicals for you).  If we don't speak of it, we can not seperate it or improve it.


----------



## logical4u (Mar 30, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.Drock said:
> ...



Which "religion" cannot be seperated from "their form" of government (Hint:  it is spelled Sharia).


----------



## logical4u (Mar 30, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



So.... when they come here (the practicers of that "religion"), we should just stay silent as they try to implement Sharia law here (hate crimes is a form, you cannot make statements against the prophet or his followers, that would be: hate)?  Why would you avoid a discussion with some muslims that believe it is their "duty" to overthrow the government here, and replace it with a Sharia....based government (look at the ME to see what kind of country that will be)?  Why not talk about it in the hopes that muslims can see for themselves that "freedom and liberty" are really good things (and many of them agree it is a good thing), and allow them to use reason to join the "culture" of this country to be the best they can be?


----------



## logical4u (Mar 30, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.Drock said:
> ...



Still waiting for that list of victims that were murdered by Chistians yelling "Jesus is Lord".


----------



## bodecea (Mar 30, 2011)

logical4u said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Hint: it is spelled "Blue Laws"


----------



## logical4u (Mar 30, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Because it reads like L Ron Hubbard's works: blah, blah, blah for eighty pages, something twisted from the Bible, repeat.


----------



## logical4u (Mar 30, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



Why did Christians fight in the Crusades???????  Hint: the muslims invaded Jerusalem and stole the "cross" that was used to crucify Yeshua.  That would mean the pillage and plundering culture of death and destruction were invading the "Holy Land".  War by any party is UGLY.  The Christians were trying to stop the invasion, not that you would care to discuss how islam got any of "its lands".  Got it, Centuries ago, those Christians, were bad-asses.

Let us talk about.... NOW.  How many Christians are cutting off people of other faith's heads?  How many Christians are burning churches of other faiths?  How many Christians are calling for the destruction of other countries because they disagree with their religion?

Don't let the truth get in the way of a good story.


----------



## logical4u (Mar 30, 2011)

bodecea said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



And there I was thinking you had some credibility....

Seriously, are you saying that "blue laws" interfere with citizens' "rights" the way 
Sharia interferes with citizens' rights?


----------



## Sunni Man (Mar 30, 2011)

logical4u said:


> Why did Christians fight in the Crusades???????  Hint: the muslims invaded Jerusalem and stole the "cross" that was used to crucify Yeshua.  .



Please provide evidence or link of muslims stealing Jesus's cross.

Or once again; just admit that you made this nonsense up.

Waiting for your response.


----------



## Londoner (Mar 30, 2011)

Many on the Left see the War on Terrorism not as a war of Good versus Evil, but...Muslim resistance to foreigners who seek influence over the region's geopolitical assets and vital resources. This resistance typically takes the form of asymmetrical warfare, e.g., "terrorism". Why? -because long-colonialized regions have been denied the right to develop sophisticated weaponry.

Which is to say: The Left has a different interpretation of the War on Terrorism. They think Washington Bureaucrats strategically use national security threats (real or exaggerated) to insulate their decision making from poular review so they can create policies which, after the damage has been done, fail the smell test, like Iraq.

The Left wants the talk radio listener to think more about the very complex reality of American Power, and how that power has shaped certain regions in ways that occasionally lead to blowback, e.g., attacks against US military, financial, and foreign assets like Israel, the Pentagon, and the Twin Towers. This interpretation doesn't stem from hating America - which is the Right's favorite straw man - rather, the Left believes you can hate a Government policy (like Vietnam Iraq Kosovo Libya or the the New Deal) but still love the country. The ability to disagree with a government policy is the cornerstone of a free society. 

The conflation of government policy with "the country" or "the people" is a species of fascism (which the far Right has always been sympathetic to because they are more likely to believe in an inviolable set of absolute, universal values that all must share, typically embodied in a centralized power like God or one of His earthly interlocutors like Ronald Reagan. Does the Rightwing voter ever notice how messianic Reagan, Bush, or Obama sound when they're saving the world from evil barbarians? They are so clearly trying to stamp the harsh realities of geopolitical hardball with a divine mandate)

Getting back to my point about different  interpretations.  The Left offers historical evidence of how Washington (a place we think you trust too much) has used military, CIA, and economic leverage to over-manage the affairs of others, e.g., Iran 1953; the Carter Doctrine which declared that the US will use military force to protect its energy interests; Reagan's support of Hussein or the mujahideen in the 80s; Reagan arming monsters on several continents from Iran to the Contras; Washington's longstanding financial and weapons support to places like Saudi Arabia & Libya; and a pattern of supporting ruthless regimes so that they will protect our regional interests. Not to mention the dizzying array of Pentagon protected business alliances, like that between Ken Lay and the Taliban when they were trying to run a pipeline through Afghanistan and Pakistan to the Indian Ocean. All of these things add immense complexity to the  "good versus evil" narrative told to women, children, and republicans in order to insulate them from the evil men must do in the outlying colonies.

Needless to say: the Left realizes that when Washington Bureaucrats try to control political outcomes in places like (say) Iran, Afghanistan, or Saudi Arabia, there is likely to be harsh resistance, some of which calcifies into violent proto-military groups like Hezzbolla or Al Qaeda. 

The Right sees all this conspiratorial geopolitical talk as lies or exaggerations, even though our military and financial support of "bad" regimes is on the official record, and easily researched. 

So I agree with the OP that this story  is tragic. I also hope the guilty party is brought to justice, harsh justice. I just wish the OP wouldn't accept Washington's framing of The War on Terrorism because we need critical thinkers who understand our long complicated history in the region. We need the OP to have a detailed understanding of the policies that have been initiated at least since Eisenhower. He doesn't. 

*One of the reasons Washington (since WWII)  has been allowed to waste so much blood and money on failed military intervention is because The Bureaucrats have created useful idiots who buy into simplistic stories.*


----------



## bodecea (Mar 30, 2011)

logical4u said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



Not any more, because they are slowly going away....thank goodness....but here are some examples of some laws that were based on Christianity:

Blue law - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

And this is in a country where we have a secular government and freedom of religion.   Can you imagine if we did not?


----------



## BlindBoo (Mar 30, 2011)

Hot Wire said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Hot Wire said:
> ...



ROTF, so what?  They're both examples of extreme supernaturalist.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Mar 30, 2011)

Jroc said:


> Why do *you people *have to have to cloud the issue with all your stupidity? What is the topic of this thread?can't we stick to the issues here with out all the bull?



Kirk Lazarus: [to Tugg Speedman] What do you mean, "you people?" 

Alpa Chino: [stares at Lazarus, and then gets angry] What do *you* mean, "you people?" 

Kirk Lazarus: Huh? 

LOL


----------



## Sunni Man (Mar 30, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > Why did Christians fight in the Crusades???????  Hint: the muslims invaded Jerusalem and stole the "cross" that was used to crucify Yeshua.  .
> ...


Still waiting.......


----------



## Dr.Drock (Mar 30, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



Hell no I don't deny that, never have, never will.  Uncensored is the type who thinks if he repeats something enough it'll magically become truth.

But he should drop the word "radical."  He's stated openly that he views all muslims the same, from peaceful american taxpaying muslims to osama bin laden.  So muslim or radical muslim he doesn't differentiate.  I do, that's why he has a problem with me. His enemy on this earth is whoever doesn't share his particular god.

One thing I'll deny until I'm hoarse though is that there's any chance whatsoever of the US falling under sharia law or any other version of radical islam.  But then again that's common sense, I thought (prior to yesterday) that no one was dumb enough to think that.


----------



## Ropey (Mar 30, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.Drock said:
> ...



But when Muslim Clerics issue them for the death of others? If those others are killed. Any onus on these Clerics?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 30, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Well, his beer sucks.



I'm not a huge fan, but some would view them as fighten wurds...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 30, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Yeah.....  I can understand why you guys keep saying that.   I'd be embarrassed to by such a reactionary group.



Fred Phelps is a registered democrat. The church ran a "get out the vote" campaign for Obama.

Oh, and here's a hint, it wasn't the right spitting on troops returning from Vietnam - who do you SERIOUSLY think is going to piss of the graves of our war dead? Yep, that would be the dims...

BRACE YOURSELVES: Democrat Fred Phelps and Westboro Hate Group announce plans to picket 9-year-old shooting victim Christina Greene&#8217;s funeral. A new low for Democrat hate groups. « HillBuzz.org


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 30, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> So you edit my posts and then refuse to answer the questions asked of you? YOU said promote I asked you to define it and you can't even do that.



Back quoting is "editing your posts?"

ROFL

You're pretty fucking desperate, about now...



drsmith1072 said:


> Keep running away form your own words. Watching you spin like this is hilarious. LOL
> Ahem,



Dude, put down the bong and pay attention.

YOU attack anyone who criticizes Muslims for their terrorist behavior - that IS promoting.

Seriously....


----------



## drsmith1072 (Mar 30, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



especially when they held signs that said "teabag liberal dems before they teabag you" LOL


----------



## bodecea (Mar 30, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah.....  I can understand why you guys keep saying that.   I'd be embarrassed to by such a reactionary group.
> ...



I very much want proof of that one.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 30, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



One of my favorites.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 30, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> So mcveigh wasn't an atheist as u2008 claimed earlier? Thanks for coutnering u2008s argument. LOL



McVeigh identified himself as an agnostic. Sorry that doesn't meet with your bigotry, it's still the truth. It doesn't mean you can't hate Christians - you just can't hang McVeigh on them.


----------



## logical4u (Mar 30, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > Why did Christians fight in the Crusades???????  Hint: the muslims invaded Jerusalem and stole the "cross" that was used to crucify Yeshua.  .
> ...



History class.

Now do you want to address how muslims "got their lands"?  Do you want to talk about the invasions of Europe that had to be stopped?  Do you want to talk about how the muslims took the Northern coast of Africa?


----------



## drsmith1072 (Mar 30, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > I'd love to see your historical link for that intriguing piece of information.
> ...



Here is your post 



Uncensored2008 said:


> Well, there you go. That settles it!
> 
> .
> .
> ...



Do you see how your response to maggies question does nothing to actually answer maggie's question and show proof of your claims?? 

The fact that you constantly have to try and tear others down for questioning your baseless opinions should really tell you something about yourself.


----------



## logical4u (Mar 30, 2011)

Londoner said:


> Many on the Left see the War on Terrorism not as a war of Good versus Evil, but...Muslim resistance to foreigners who seek influence over the region's geopolitical assets and vital resources. This resistance typically takes the form of asymmetrical warfare, e.g., "terrorism". Why? -because long-colonialized regions have been denied the right to develop sophisticated weaponry.
> 
> Which is to say: The Left has a different interpretation of the War on Terrorism. They think Washington Bureaucrats strategically use national security threats (real or exaggerated) to insulate their decision making from poular review so they can create policies which, after the damage has been done, fail the smell test, like Iraq.
> 
> ...



This was a thoughtful and interesting post.  Thank you

One thing: "Washington (a place we think you trust too much) ", if this is so, why do lefties want to give those bureaucrats control over our personal lives by handing control of healthcare  (amongst other things) to the same untrustworthy government?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 30, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> So, because you're a pseudo-con you make up the facts as you go along.



If I made up facts as I went along, I'd be; well - you....



> Let see, where and when did Islam declared war on the United States again.



Retention is not too good when you have a low, two digit IQ, huh?

Online NewsHour: Bin Laden's Fatwa


----------



## BlindBoo (Mar 30, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah.....  I can understand why you guys keep saying that.   I'd be embarrassed to by such a reactionary group.
> ...



So what?  Anybody can register with any political party.

A new low for you however by claiming Democrats are going to piss on the graves of our war dead?

I have no word to express my disgust at this type of lying tactic.


----------



## logical4u (Mar 30, 2011)

bodecea said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




"Seriously, are you saying that "blue laws" interfere with citizens' "rights" the way 
Sharia interferes with citizens' rights?"


----------



## Sunni Man (Mar 30, 2011)

logical4u said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...


Nope

I just want you to provide evidence or link to back up your statement: 

"Why did Christians fight in the Crusades???????  Hint: the muslims invaded Jerusalem and stole the "cross" that was used to crucify Yeshua."

Or just admit that you made that nonsense up.

So which is it???


----------



## BlindBoo (Mar 30, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > So, because you're a pseudo-con you make up the facts as you go along.
> ...



Again you prove my point, bin Laden's fatwa does not represent Islam declaring war on the United States, and saying that it does (as you obviously are doing here) doesn't make it so.  That represents bin Laden declaring war on the United States.  I'm sure he wishes that he spoke for all of Islam but he doesn't.

Got anything else?


----------



## drsmith1072 (Mar 30, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > I think it speaks volumes that whomever came up with the name "Tea Party" was too dumb to realize it would very quickly be dubbed "Teabaggers."
> ...



You do realize that in the original tea party they got drunk and painted themselve to look like native Americans in an attempt to frame innocent people because they were not as brave as the rewrites of history portray them to be, don't you?? 

There is a reason why samual adams is a brewery.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 30, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> At least I know what a red herring is and what a strawman is.



And she swings, misses and declares herself the winner. Special Olympics look out, Maggie is on her way...


----------



## drsmith1072 (Mar 30, 2011)

logical4u said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Ignorance is not a valid excuse. Although based on most of the right wingers in this thread it is the norm for them. 



logical4u said:


> The same people that will use names like teabagger, racist, bigot, will not debate, will not present an alternative arguement, just hatred and names.  Please don't break the trend, continue to show your depraved status in society (throwing yourself into gutter to pull others in with you).



Apparently you haven't been paying attention to the actual content of this thread where rightwinger after right winger has failed to provide the substance to back up their claims and would rather call people names than actually engage in a debate.


----------



## logical4u (Mar 30, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



wikipedia "In 614 the Sassanid Emperor Khosrau II ("Chosroes") removed the part of the cross as a trophy, when he captured Jerusalem. Thirteen years later, in 628, the Byzantine Emperor Heraclius defeated Khosrau and regained the relic from Shahrbaraz. He placed the cross in Constantinople at first, and took it back to Jerusalem on 21 March 630.[11] Around 1009, Christians in Jerusalem hid part of the cross and it remained hidden until the city was taken by the European knights of the First Crusade. Arnulf Malecorne, the first Latin Patriarch of Jerusalem, had the Greek Orthodox priests who were in possession of the Cross tortured in order to reveal its position.[12] The relic that Arnulf discovered was a small fragment of wood embedded in a golden cross, and it became the most sacred relic of the Latin Kingdom of Jerusalem, with none of the controversy that had followed their discovery of the Holy Lance in Antioch. It was housed in the Church of the Holy Sepulchre under the protection of the Latin Patriarch, who marched with it ahead of the army before every battle.

It was captured by Saladin during the Battle of Hattin in 1187, and while some Christian rulers, like Richard the Lionheart [13], Byzantine emperor Isaac II Angelos and Tamar, Queen of Georgia, sought to ransom it from Saladin [14], the cross was not returned and subsequently disappeared from historical records."


----------



## drsmith1072 (Mar 30, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice spin loser. Hoiwever, U2008 claimed he was an atheist so i provided something that shows that he is NOT what U2008 claimed him to be and at no time did I claim he was christian.
> ...



YOU posted the claim that he as an atheist and only AFTER you got called out for it and someone else pointed out that a story called him agnositc did your argument change. 



Uncensored2008 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > McVey didn't do it for Christianity.  That you have to make that leap shows how wrong you are.
> ...



Your post and your argument. Editing my posts because they expose your dishonesty will not make the facts change or go away. LOL You accused someone else of lying even as you lied. 

BTW your quote comes from your blog not time magazine.

"In fact, Oklahoma City bomber, Timothy McVeigh, was a self-proclaimed atheist"

American Thinker Blog: If Timothy McVeigh had been a Christian

that came from your blog and I see no citation leading to time magazine. Imagine that, more lies from you. LOL

Furthermore, disagreeing with you and pointing out your dishonesty does in no way, shape, or form support the terrorists. That fact that you have to try to go that way out of sheer desperation and label those who dare to disagree with your BS shows that you know that you have nothing REAL to offer to the debate.


----------



## AmericanFirst (Mar 30, 2011)

Jroc said:


> *Senate to Hold Hearings on &#8220;Anti-Muslim Bigotry*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because the left are anti-american socialist idiots that hate what this country was founded on. If they say different they are lying because they prove it all the time, like voting in obamaturd who is the worst president in history.


----------



## AmericanFirst (Mar 30, 2011)

kaz said:


> Liberals don't trivialize the threat of radical Islam, they prioritize it.  Liberalism is a collectivist religion.  Collectivism means sameness.  That means you have the same money and the same power.  The greatest skewing of power in the world is the one Superpower.  So the United States is currently a greater threat to a worldwide collectivism then radical Islam is.  Think about it, who do they attack for money?  Those who have the most.  Who do they attack for power?  The one with the most.


Like I said before, they are socialists. Liberals do minimize terror threats because they are too scared to do anything about it, if you say different, you are an idiot, idiot.


----------



## AmericanFirst (Mar 30, 2011)

ogibillm said:


> what exactly is the threat, really?


Remember 911? Clinton asked that same stupid question, but he was spineless also.


----------



## AmericanFirst (Mar 30, 2011)

Hot Wire said:


> Iam proud to hate islam,islam is a backward 7th century deathcult.muhammad was a murdering
> caravan thief and child molesting pervert.The evil quran orders  the murder of non muslims.islam
> should be banned here in USA.Bloodlusting deathcults are not protected by our constitution.
> Yet the liberals love to lick the balls of muslim fascists.


So true.


----------



## AmericanFirst (Mar 30, 2011)

ogibillm said:


> Hot Wire said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...


Good, means Bush's policies worked.


----------



## Jroc (Mar 30, 2011)

Dr.Drock said:


> The better comparison is to compare biblical texts with texts from the Q'uran.
> 
> Just about every horrifying disgusting thing that the Q'uran says you can find the same thing or it's immoral equivalent or worse in the Bible.
> 
> That's what this thread is doing, comparing religions, so the religious books should be compared.



Wrong... the actions of the followers of the religion should be compared.


----------



## AmericanFirst (Mar 30, 2011)

FBastiat said:


> > All religions are equally stupid to me, but you see how scared american christians are of muslims, imagine how scared arab muslims must be of christians.
> 
> 
> Where the hell do you get off making a statement like that?  In every muslim country the native christians are terrorized by the islamic fundamentalists, and when a christian church is burned to the ground, the public remains mum and the perpetrators are celebrated. And as far as muslim victims are concerned, how many more are dying at the hands of other muslims, whether it be fundamentalists or the so-called "secular" crackpot dictators?
> ...


That is what idiots do, they blame Christianity. The Muslims started the whole war against the Christians years ago and cry they are persecuted, idiot satan worshipers.


----------



## AmericanFirst (Mar 30, 2011)

Dr.Drock said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.Drock said:
> ...


Payback


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 30, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> How many times does the left have to denounce punishing rape victims, or public stonings to satify you?



Once would be a real good start - of course you MIGHT offend your allies, so you'll have to couch it in PC double-talk and apologetics. You don't want to offend CAIR or Al Qaeda.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 30, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> Funny how YOUR argument has now shifted from he "was a self-proclaimed atheist" to he "is agnostic." and somehow believe that your dishonesty and lack of integrity reflect poorly on me. LOL



The terms are used interchangeably in common parlance, dumbass.

Your desperation is showing.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 30, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > Funny how YOUR argument has now shifted from he "was a self-proclaimed atheist" to he "is agnostic." and somehow believe that your dishonesty and lack of integrity reflect poorly on me. LOL
> ...



No they are not.   People who know what they mean know they are different.


(OK, stupid people use them interchangeably)


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 30, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> He was identified as being one of the perpetrators of the 1993 bombings, and tracked down eventually being captured in Pakistan on March 3, 2003 (two weeks BEFORE the invasion of Iraq).



Confirming that he was NOT captured and tried by Clinton's team in the 93' bombing case and validating that what you claimed was false. 



> But your initial statement implied Clinton sat on his ass and diddle Monica. Which was a lie.



Yep, you're right that that's a lie - I made no such statement. You indeed lied. You lie a lot, but your leftist - dogs shit in the yard, leftists lie.



> Yes, I wholeheartedly agree. I think I'll alert DHS that there are wild-eyed reactionaries like you who are a combination of sociopaths and narcissists, a deadly combination, and you should be tracked down and locked up before you can do bodily harm.



Well there you go, defend the terrorists and seek to put Americans in gulags. Who would expect anything different from you? You are a Stalinist, after all....


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 30, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> Okay?  Do either one ya'll deny that there is a radical element in Islam that truly wants to kill Americans and Westerners?



I think they take the position of "not that there's anything wrong with that..."


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 30, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> Uh you do realize that u2008 who you thanked previously is doing just that don't you?? He and others are arguing that all of islam is radical and therefore any comparison made between islam and chrisitianity is comparing christianity to radical islam in their minds. So thanks for calling them delusional. LOL



That makes no sense.

You switched from Chronic to Crack, dinja?


----------



## bodecea (Mar 30, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Okay?  Do either one ya'll deny that there is a radical element in Islam that truly wants to kill Americans and Westerners?
> ...



We know you want to believe that to be the case.   It allows you to demonize us as well as all muslims.

As for BlindBoo's question...of course there is a radical element in Islam that truly wants to kill Americans and Westerners.   There is no doubt about it.  I don't think you will find anyone who denies it.   (Tho you will have silly people like Uncensored who want to pretend for their own fearful self-affirming reasons)


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 30, 2011)

logical4u said:


> Why did Christians fight in the Crusades???????  Hint: the muslims invaded Jerusalem and stole the "cross" that was used to crucify Yeshua.



Actually, the Muslims had pushed into Northern France, Spain was occupied territory and the Vatican itself was at peril.

The Crusades were a matter of survival for Western Europe.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 30, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > Why did Christians fight in the Crusades???????  Hint: the muslims invaded Jerusalem and stole the "cross" that was used to crucify Yeshua.
> ...





You know nothing about why the Crusades began, do you?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 30, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Please provide evidence or link of muslims stealing Jesus's cross.



Irrelevant, Muslim conquerors were rampaging across Europe, raping and pillaging as they progressed. 

Need me to provide evidence for THAT?

(didn't think so.)


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 30, 2011)

bodecea said:


> I very much want proof of that one.



The funny underlined words....

You use a Mac, doncha?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 30, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> Do you see how your response to maggies question does nothing to actually answer maggie's question and show proof of your claims??



Put the bong down, seriously.


----------



## Dr Grump (Mar 30, 2011)

Jroc said:


> *Senate to Hold Hearings on Anti-Muslim Bigotry*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your question should be "Why do normal folks not act like chicken little when it comes to radical Islam".

And here's why. Take away outside forces trying to interfere with their way of life and/or them trying to radicalise their own countries,  they are no threat to other parts of the world. When they do become a threat (and if you can show me one Islamsist country that is bent on expansionism in the past 50 years I'm all ears), then you deal with them.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 30, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > I very much want proof of that one.
> ...



Yes I do.

OK, I cannot take your blog seriously when they have a picture labeled Fred Phelps Jr. and that is not him in the picture.


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 30, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > I'd love to see your historical link for that intriguing piece of information.
> ...



You are just too goofy to get mad at. Here's what you originally SAID:



> Say Maggie, do you happen to know the percentage of Nazi party members who were involved in the "final solution?"
> 
> Would it surprise you to learn that it was less than 1%?
> 
> The other 99% of Nazis were not involved in genocide.



And your response is a quote that basically says the Nazi's kept so much secret that *nobody* really knows...except _YOU_ of course!!! 

I invite everyone else to read your link, bud, because it will prove what a clueless big mouth you really are.


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 30, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> > How many different quotes do you want on the Bible saying rape is ok or encouraged?  1 is too easy, you give me a number and I'll happily oblige to further educate you on your own religious book.
> ...



I don't deny there are incidents of that kind of violence, so stop projecting your thoughts as though they're mine. That's another little trick insignificant people like you try to pass on as "smart."


----------



## Jroc (Mar 30, 2011)

jillian said:


> i'm a lawyer first. I have a real problem with those types of constitutional violations. I do. There is no excuse for it and every time we do the witch hunt, we regret it as a society. If there is cause to investigate specific people or specific groups then the "patriot act" gives broad latitude to engage in searches. We have people in all kinds of places with their ears to the ground. it seems to me that when they actually choose to look at the intel, we are able to diffuse pretty much everything.  I feel the same way about the loons who talk about their second amendment remedies... dangerous idiots who should be put away.



What Constitutional violations might that be? Did you support the Patriot Act?



> And notwithstanding your need to make it a dem/repub issue, to me it's a legal issue. And you don't want to get me started on Joe Lieberman.



I didn't the politicians do, it shouldn't be that way but it is...So now you don't like Lieberman? Why because he didn't support Obama? So if a liberal goes with his conscious and doesn't support your chosen candidate he's no good?     



> oh... and i keep telling you, i'm not a neocon. I have no patience for blanket hatred of entire groups of people. Do you see Israelis running around holding "hearings" on radicalization of islam. they know there's radicalization. they know why.



Labels don't mean anything to me, talking points and Israel doesn't have all these left wing groups like the ACLU to worry about, most Israelis know the threat they live it and they also support Conservative Republicans much more then any liberal Democrat.



> what's to hold hearings on other than to humiliate an entire group of people? i dunno.. maybe where you live isn't as mixed as where i live. we have every type of person imaginable here. and to tell the truth, i think it's wrong for people who demand the protections of the first amendment try to deprive other people of it.



Really so this guy is humilating his people right?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KpRgqDMrD4M]YouTube - Dr. Zuhdi Jasser's testimony before the Committee on Homeland Security[/ame]

And I live here...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Smw9QuH1xkA]YouTube - Arab Festival 2010: Dearborn Police Defending Islam against the Constitution[/ame]


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 30, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> A new low for you however by claiming Democrats are going to piss on the graves of our war dead?



Yeah, how could I ever think such a thing...











It's a conundrum...


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 30, 2011)

jillian said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Best post I've ever seen you do, Jill. 

Will the voices of reason ever return this time? I wonder.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 30, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> Again you prove my point, bin Laden's fatwa does not represent Islam declaring war on the United States,



Of course not, it represents the Republican party declaring war on the good and loving people of Al Qaeda.....


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 30, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> You do realize that in the original tea party they got drunk and painted themselve to look like native Americans in an attempt to frame innocent people because they were not as brave as the rewrites of history portray them to be, don't you??
> 
> There is a reason why samual adams is a brewery.



Wow, just wow.....


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 30, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> Apparently you haven't been paying attention to the actual content of this thread where rightwinger after right winger has failed to provide the substance to back up their claims and would rather call people names than actually engage in a debate.



Are you thinking you did real well in this debate? Or Maggie? 

Really?


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 30, 2011)

logical4u said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



Where in the Quran is pedophilia "encouraged"? Dancing boys? Altar Boys? They're both at risk of being raped by frustrated perverts, and those kind come in all colors, religions and nationalities.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 30, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> YOU posted the claim that he as an atheist and only AFTER you got called out for it and someone else pointed out that a story called him agnositc did your argument change.



Are you drunk or just a fucking idiot?

I posted the article naming McVeigh an atheist after some stupid fucking bigot - I think it was you, claimed he was a Christian.

You've whined ever since, despite two more citations confirming that McVeigh was an agnostic/atheist.

Dude, you should be embarrassed - I mean *I* am embarrassed for you...


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 30, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > I've always wanted to take a trip to Dubai before I die, and chances are my round trip would be filled with a lot of Muslims.
> ...



Nah, I thought I'd like to charm an old Sultan into leaving me all his money. Can't go to Tripoli anyway because of the no-fly zone, dummy.


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 30, 2011)

Dr.Drock said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.Drock said:
> ...



Yikes. That probably confuses him even more, Doc!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 30, 2011)

bodecea said:


> No they are not.



Yes, they are - as you well know.

{Synonyms
Atheist, agnostic, infidel, skeptic  refer to persons not inclined toward religious belief or a particular form of religious belief. An atheist  is one who denies the existence of a deity or of divine beings. An agnostic  is one who believes it impossible to know anything about God or about the creation of the universe and refrains from commitment to any religious doctrine. Infidel  means an unbeliever, especially a nonbeliever in Islam or Christianity. A skeptic  doubts and is critical of all accepted doctrines and creeds.}

Atheist | Define Atheist at Dictionary.com

Stop lying - Obama won't reward you in the after-life.

Now I am an agnostic, not an atheist - I lack the faith needed to be an atheist. This makes a difference to me.

It makes a difference to a Baptist to not be called a Mackerel Snapper - but in _common parlance,_ they're all just Christians. 

You know this, but choose to lie about it.


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 30, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody's saying they're "equal." That's the problem with this thread and Uncensored's absurdities. All any of us have been arguing is that religious tolerance is not only mandated by the Constitution, but it's common sense in a world of *3 billion Muslims*
> ...



Oh yay!!! Score one for UC!! This is what I get when I don't check my facts FIRST. See how that works? We now have close to 500 posts in this thread, roughly every other one by you, and all but one of yours is inaccurate. Does that make you a winner? Oh okay, here's your gold star.

One correct


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 30, 2011)

bodecea said:


> We know you want to believe that to be the case.



It's kind of undeniable...



> It allows you to demonize us as well as all muslims.



Yep, we're so unfair.






These are peaceful, loving people.






Representing the best of values.






Seeking nothing but understanding between all...


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 30, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> > Behavior has to do with man, the religious books have to do with religion.
> ...



Mein Kampf wasn't a holy book.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 30, 2011)

bodecea said:


> You know nothing about why the Crusades began, do you?



You're going to lie about the Crusades?

Are you kidding?

{Thus, after Arab armies had consolidated their hold on North Africa and begun converting the interior's Berbers to Islam, the Arab-Turkish Muslim Amir (commander) Tariq, crossed over to Gibraltar (Jabal-Tariq, the mountain of Tariq), and launched a nine-year conquest of Iberia up to the Pyrenees (711-20), annihilating the Visigothic state. Provence and Aquitane were now raided frequently. During the same years, on Islam's northeastern borders, adventurous Amirs conquered Transoxiana, beyond the Oxus River, and the Oxus delta by 715, while in the south, Sind, in present-day Pakistan, was taken by 713. Back in the European sphere, only Charles Martel's defeat of Muslim forces in the Battle of Tours near Poitiers in 732, combined with Leo III's defeat of Muslim besiegers at Constantinople in 717, halted the new religious polity's advances, until ninth century forays into the Mediterranean.}

SparkNotes: Early Middle Ages (475-1000): Islamic Expansion and Political Evolution, 632-1000

You know that history can be verified? Lying for Obama may get you into paradise, but it sure makes you look foolish...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 30, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Yes I do.



Yep, those who can't grasp the concept of hyperlinks aren't likely to be running Kubuntu...


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 30, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Do you support Reverend Phelps and the Westboro Church's activities? They are devout Bible Thumpers.
> ...



Those creeps are Christian homophobes and... leftists too? Yowza, now there's a combination for ya. Kinda like being a Christian Muslim.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 30, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> And your response is a quote that basically says the Nazi's kept so much secret that *nobody* really knows...except _YOU_ of course!!!



So was it Downs Syndrome? Nah, those people are generally sweet  - you're kinda nasty. Autism? You don't exhibit any savant characteristics...

Oh, to your retardation, everyone who has done any study at all is aware that the final solution was kept to the inner circle.

Here, you can get some in-depth  information;

The rise and fall of the Third Reich: a history of Nazi Germany [Book]


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 30, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> I don't deny there are incidents of that kind of violence, so stop projecting your thoughts as though they're mine.



I'm surprised that you didn't claim the photo was fake or that George W. was the one orchestrating it...

So do you think that's okay? She was an adulteress, got raped by someone not her husband. Do you think she deserved it?


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 30, 2011)

logical4u said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Oh puleeze, the greatest number of clowns attending those tea party protests represented the great unwashed. They most certainly knew the cliché "teabagger" had another, more perverse meaning.

It's interesting that you decided to go on a rant, however, assuming you KNOW how I feel about the Tea Party _movement_, when of course you do not. Once again, I think the ones who are thinkers, not assholes, are worth listening to and I encourage their voices. 

"Depravity" comes from the idiots who presume to know what someone else is thinking and they act like holier-than-thou pricks about it. That'd be you and your ilk.


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 30, 2011)

logical4u said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



*witch-hunt also witch hunt (wchhnt)
n.*

_An investigation carried out ostensibly to uncover subversive activities but actually used to harass and undermine those with differing views._

The American Heritage® Dictionary of the English Language, Fourth Edition copyright ©2000


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 30, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > But the problem is no one is denying that the radical element of Islam exist and are evil
> ...



Oh that's just precious.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 30, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Where in the Quran is pedophilia "encouraged"?



Just in case anyone forgot that you are numbingly stupid...

{Volume 7, Book 62, Number 18:

    Narrated 'Ursa:

    The Prophet asked Abu Bakr for 'Aisha's hand in marriage. Abu Bakr said "But I am your brother." The Prophet said, "You are my brother in Allah's religion and His Book, but she (Aisha) is lawful for me to marry." }

Oh, she was 6...



> Dancing boys?



Surah 76:19
And round about them will serve boys of perpetual freshness: if thou seest them, thou wouldst think them scattered pearls.

Say....

Are you Lot's wife? I ask because you have about the same level of intellect as a pillar of salt....

LOOK MA, a religious joke! See, I was listening in all those years of Sunday School! (Which is why I rejected all that shit...)



> Altar Boys? They're both at risk of being raped by frustrated perverts, and those kind come in all colors, religions and nationalities.



So post the verses from the Bible authorizing priests to have sex with alter boys?

I mean, unless you're just lying?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 30, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Nah, I thought I'd like to charm an old Sultan into leaving me all his money.



Hey, Gadaffi is always looking for fresh guards...

You'd fit right in - assuming you can fit right into the outfits he has his chickies wear....


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 30, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Those creeps are Christian homophobes and... leftists too? Yowza, now there's a combination for ya. Kinda like being a Christian Muslim.



One thing that even you and I can probably agree on is that they are creeps - reprehensible scum.


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 30, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > I've already pointed out that a "fatwa" is nothing more than an unenforceable rant, akin to a pox.
> ...



In your quote you made my case! Thanks! (Now, who is it that's fucking stupid?)


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 30, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



Are you asking me? Of course there are. But they are an extremely small percentage of the Muslim people, which is what Dr. Drock, myself, and a few others have been trying to get through the thick skulls of Un and his fellow tunnel-visioned pests.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 30, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> In your quote you made my case! Thanks!



You seriously think so? Really?

ROFL...



> (Now, who is it that's fucking stupid?)



That would be you, Maggie.....


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 30, 2011)

logical4u said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > sinister59 said:
> ...



You don't want the truth. And you ARE overreacting. All of you who see evil Muslims behind every tree and a Commie behind every statue in Washington. There will always be people who thrive on fear, and when there is none, they'll stir up some trouble. Anything to remain miserable, which in their contorted minds is equal to happiness.


----------



## Hot Wire (Mar 30, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...


Your a hopeless stupid  musilm ass kissing liberal.Its because liberal scum like you let those islamic evil beasts in this nation that 9/11 happened.Yes I blame YOU liberal!
FU!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bodecea (Mar 30, 2011)

Hot Wire said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



No wonder you type so poorly, hiding under your bed worried about the muslim boogeyman in your closet.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Mar 30, 2011)

Because the real threat to America is neoconservatives and radical Christians(zionists).


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 31, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> You don't want the truth. And you ARE overreacting.



Yep, Maj. Hasan is just misunderstood. A few verses of "Kum Bay Ya" is all he needs.







We need to embrace these good people. We need to change so that we make them happy..






THESE people should be killed though, how dare they say such things?

Obama Akbar!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 31, 2011)

bodecea said:


> No wonder you type so poorly, hiding under your bed worried about the muslim boogeyman in your closet.



It's just awful that he doesn't embrace such wonderful people.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 31, 2011)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Because the real threat to America is neoconservatives and radical Christians(zionists).



Of course!

Muslims are just saying what you believe anyway.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 31, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > You don't want the truth. And you ARE overreacting.
> ...



Those people are idiots...as are a large # of people out marching holding up stupid signs.   Your point?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 31, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Those people are idiots...



The Tea Partiers? Do you think they should be rounded up into camps, or just summarily executed?

I understand why you embrace the Muslims. You share a common enemy, Americans.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 31, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Those people are idiots...
> ...



You said Tea Partiers, not me.   I was referring to the idiots in the pics you put in your post.    You know, the idiot muslims you seem to think (or are lying about) I embrace.


But then again, we've seen your brand of Integrity already.


----------



## Sunni Man (Mar 31, 2011)

logical4u said:


> wikipedia "In 614 the Sassanid Emperor Khosrau II ("Chosroes") removed the part of the cross as a trophy, when he captured Jerusalem. Thirteen years later, in 628, the Byzantine Emperor Heraclius defeated Khosrau and regained the relic from Shahrbaraz. He placed the cross in Constantinople at first, and took it back to Jerusalem on 21 March 630.[11] Around 1009, Christians in Jerusalem hid part of the cross and it remained hidden until the city was taken by the European knights of the First Crusade. Arnulf Malecorne, the first Latin Patriarch of Jerusalem, had the Greek Orthodox priests who were in possession of the Cross tortured in order to reveal its position.[12] The relic that Arnulf discovered was a small fragment of wood embedded in a golden cross, and it became the most sacred relic of the Latin Kingdom of Jerusalem, with none of the controversy that had followed their discovery of the Holy Lance in Antioch. It was housed in the Church of the Holy Sepulchre under the protection of the Latin Patriarch, who marched with it ahead of the army before every battle.
> 
> It was captured by Saladin during the Battle of Hattin in 1187, and while some Christian rulers, like Richard the Lionheart [13], Byzantine emperor Isaac II Angelos and Tamar, Queen of Georgia, sought to ransom it from Saladin [14], the cross was not returned and subsequently disappeared from historical records."


The Sassanid Emperor Khosrau II was not a muslim and his taking of the cross in 614 was 
_before_ Islam was even a religion.

Also, the Crusades started in 1095 which was almost 100 years _before_ the muslim commander Saladin captured the fragment of the cross.

So your claim that the Crusades were launched in order to fight for the return of Jesus's cross is pure fantasy.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 31, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



As if there would still be pieces of wood from the REAL cross 1000 years later.


----------



## Sunni Man (Mar 31, 2011)

bodecea said:


> As if there would still be pieces of wood from the REAL cross 1000 years later.



Actually, the word "cross" is not used in the original Greek translation of the Bible.

It uses the words "stake" or "tree" to describe the execution device used on Jesus.   

The idea of the "cross" was an innovation that was introduced to the Christian community several hundred years later.


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 31, 2011)

Londoner said:


> Many on the Left see the War on Terrorism not as a war of Good versus Evil, but...Muslim resistance to foreigners who seek influence over the region's geopolitical assets and vital resources. This resistance typically takes the form of asymmetrical warfare, e.g., "terrorism". Why? -because long-colonialized regions have been denied the right to develop sophisticated weaponry.
> 
> Which is to say: The Left has a different interpretation of the War on Terrorism. They think Washington Bureaucrats strategically use national security threats (real or exaggerated) to insulate their decision making from poular review so they can create policies which, after the damage has been done, fail the smell test, like Iraq.
> 
> ...



Very well thought out and simple to understand information. Now we only have to wait for Uncensored & Co. to collectively call you an idiot. Than you'll also realize that it's unproductive to try to explain facts to certain people whose entire knowledge of the political landscape consists of clumps of soundbites and biased opinions, not facts. For me, however, your posting is a keeper, and I thank you for it.


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 31, 2011)

Dr.Drock said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



It's easy to tell which ones take Glenn Beck's analysis of Sharia law coming to America as gospel truth, and fail to see it as just his own fearmongering projection based on his wild collection of video snippets and statements by Islamic radicals trying to connect dots which don't.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 31, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > As if there would still be pieces of wood from the REAL cross 1000 years later.
> ...



The Holy Rood.  There was quite a business to be made in "holy relics".


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 31, 2011)

Ropey said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



Well yes. We did go after bin Laden, after all. But bin Laden's fatwa wasn't seen as an order for all of Islam. It was his, and his alone.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 31, 2011)

bodecea said:


> You said Tea Partiers, not me.   I was referring to the idiots in the pics you put in your post.



I know.

You would certainly never call Muslims "idiots," so it's obvious that you refer to the vile creature who DARES to oppose bailouts for Obama's massahs at Goldman Sachs.








> You know, the idiot muslims you seem to think (or are lying about) I embrace.



My opinion on WHY you defend and support radical Islam is that you share a common enemy with them - Americans.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 31, 2011)

bodecea said:


> As if there would still be pieces of wood from the REAL cross 1000 years later.



For $5,000 I'll sell you a piece of the real cross! In perfect condition! (Any resemblance to a pop-sickle stick is purely coincidental!)


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 31, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah.....  I can understand why you guys keep saying that.   I'd be embarrassed to by such a reactionary group.
> ...



Phelps ran for office 5 times in the 90's and never got more than 15% of the vote. Democrats are smart, and know when a maniacal imposter comes sniffing around. It wouldn't matter what his political affiliation in the past has been. The creep is about as UnAmerican as they come.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 31, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> The idea of the "cross" was an innovation that was introduced to the Christian community several hundred years later.



You're full of shit.

{Crucifixion was in use particularly among the Seleucids, Carthaginians, and Romans from about the 6th century BC to the 4th century AD. In the year 337, Emperor Constantine I abolished it in the Roman Empire, out of veneration for Jesus Christ, the most famous victim of crucifixion.[2][3] It was also used as a form of execution in Japan for criminals, inflicted also on some Christians.}

Crucifixion - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Lying for Allah is Halal for Muslims...


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 31, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



UC only linked pages 1-18. If he had bothered to read the whole thing, in the last section, he would have seen this:



> Those who actually implemented the "Final Solution" include the leaders of Nazi Germany, the heads of the Nazi Party, and the Reich Security Main Office. Also included are hundreds of thousands of members of the Gestapo, the SS, the Einsatzgruppen, the police and the armed forces, as well as those bureaucrats who were involved in the persecution and destruction of European Jewry. In addition, there were thousands of individuals throughout occupied Europe who cooperated with the Nazis in killing Jews and other innocent civilians.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 31, 2011)

Dr.Drock said:


> Hell no I don't deny that, never have, never will.  Uncensored is the type who thinks if he repeats something enough it'll magically become truth.



Nah, I just figure it will expose the lies of you who promote radical Islam.



> But he should drop the word "radical."  He's stated openly that he views all muslims the same, from peaceful american taxpaying muslims to osama bin laden.



That's an outright lie - no surprise coming from you - but a complete lie at any rate.

I mean - feel free to post a link to me saying such a thing - ah but you can't - after all, you're simply lying through your fucking teeth.


----------



## Sunni Man (Mar 31, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > The idea of the "cross" was an innovation that was introduced to the Christian community several hundred years later.
> ...


I didn't say that "crucifixion" wasn't the method used on Jesus.

I just said that the word "cross" is not used in the original Greek to describe the execution device used for his alleged crucifixion.

Please try to keep up and read what I specifically stated.


----------



## Jroc (Mar 31, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ocU5x_03MDM]YouTube - Out of time: Radical Islam Taking Over Europe & West[/ame]


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 31, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Seriously? I didn't look.


----------



## Sunni Man (Mar 31, 2011)

Jroc said:


> YouTube - Out of time: Radical Islam Taking Over Europe & West


That is scary!!!


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 31, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently you haven't been paying attention to the actual content of this thread where rightwinger after right winger has failed to provide the substance to back up their claims and would rather call people names than actually engage in a debate.
> ...



Against someone who thinks "winning" the way Charlie Sheen does is right? You betcha.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 31, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Phelps ran for office 5 times in the 90's and never got more than 15% of the vote. Democrats are smart,



Aren't YOU a democrat? (Kinda kills THAT theory..)



> and know when a maniacal imposter comes sniffing around.



Cough-cough... Obama....


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 31, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > We know you want to believe that to be the case.
> ...



Which country were those protests going on? Did you happen to notice that there were no anti-American protesters, US flag burning, etc., during the Egyption protests?


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 31, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Yes I do.
> ...



You're a classic cherry-picker, even in your post responses. What a phony.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 31, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> UC only linked pages 1-18. If he had bothered to read the whole thing, in the last section, he would have seen this:
> 
> 
> 
> > Those who actually implemented the "Final Solution" include the leaders of Nazi Germany, the heads of the Nazi Party, and the Reich Security Main Office. Also included are hundreds of thousands of members of the Gestapo, the SS, the Einsatzgruppen, the police and the armed forces, as well as those bureaucrats who were involved in the persecution and destruction of European Jewry. In addition, there were thousands of individuals throughout occupied Europe who cooperated with the Nazis in killing Jews and other innocent civilians.



How many people do you think were in Germany, Maggie? More or less than 50?

ROFL

Math ain't your strong suit, is it? Actually, you don't have a strong suit.  

(I hope you're good looking, cause everyone needs SOMETHING going for them...)


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 31, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> I just said that the word "cross" is not used in the original Greek to describe the execution device used for his alleged crucifixion.



Once again, that is complete bullshit.

{The term comes from the Latin crucifixio ("fixing to a cross", from the prefix cruci-, from crux ("cross"), + verb figere, "fix or bind fast".)[1]}

You're lying for Allah.


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 31, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > And your response is a quote that basically says the Nazi's kept so much secret that *nobody* really knows...except _YOU_ of course!!!
> ...



Read it in college, and it's binding is tattered and the text all marked up. I do still refer to it occasionally, which of course proves that you've never studied that book at all. Too many big words, I'm sure.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 31, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> That is scary!!!



Any of these guys friends of yours?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 31, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> You're a classic cherry-picker, even in your post responses. What a phony.



You're a classic moron.

(No need for a qualifier on that one....)


----------



## konradv (Mar 31, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



The infamous Brand X from 60's commercials, no doubt.


----------



## Sunni Man (Mar 31, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > I just said that the word "cross" is not used in the original Greek to describe the execution device used for his alleged crucifixion.
> ...


The *"original" *New Testament was written in Greek; not Latin

Latin and Bible's written in Latin were introduced into the Church a couple of hundred years later.

Again, the word "cross" is not used in the original Bible.


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 31, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > As if there would still be pieces of wood from the REAL cross 1000 years later.
> ...



You mean there are double meanings to certain words in The Bible, _interpreted_ by future "scholars" deemed appropriate for the time? Kinda like "17 virgins" in The Quran is merely someone's _interpretation_ of something else? Imagine that...


----------



## Sunni Man (Mar 31, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > That is scary!!!
> ...


Nope

They live in Europe.

I live in America.

But I am sure that you think we all look alike.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 31, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Read it in college,



That's pretty heady stuff for the "Bryman College of Makeup and Refrigerator Repair."





> I do still refer to it occasionally, which of course proves that you've never studied that book at all. Too many big words, I'm sure.



That's quite the syllogism you've constructed...


Postulation: I do still refer to it occasionally,

Corroboration: .null. {set}

Conclusion: which of course proves that you've never studied that book at all.

Broken down, if A equals nothing and B equals nothing then you are a doo-doo head 

Absolutely brilliant, Maggie. Hats off to the "Bryman College of Makeup and Refrigerator Repair" for providing you such a stunning education....


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 31, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > The idea of the "cross" was an innovation that was introduced to the Christian community several hundred years later.
> ...



You sure do rely on Wikipedia a lot for your information. And here I thought Wikipedia was just a leftist encyclopedia full of edited facts. At least that's what _most_ righties claim.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 31, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> The *"original" *New Testament was written in Greek; not Latin



And used the word "Tau," which is "cross."

What is your point?



> Again, the word "cross" is not used in the original Bible.



Your claim is false.


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 31, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Phelps ran for office 5 times in the 90's and never got more than 15% of the vote. Democrats are smart,
> ...



Unlike mor*A*nic cons like you, I realize that there are a lot of ignorant Democrats that have always tried to run. And they usually lost. You, on the other hand, are willing to ignore the damage done by the  brainwashed, er UNwashed clowns who have tried to tear down everything the founders intended.


----------



## Sunni Man (Mar 31, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


He does't realize that I was a lay Preacher before converting to Islam.

So he has meet his match when it comes to debating the Bible.


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 31, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > UC only linked pages 1-18. If he had bothered to read the whole thing, in the last section, he would have seen this:
> ...



You're such an adolescent fratboy. Grow the fuck up.


----------



## Sunni Man (Mar 31, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > The *"original" *New Testament was written in Greek; not Latin
> ...


Do a little research and get back with me...


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 31, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > The *"original" *New Testament was written in Greek; not Latin
> ...



Who the hell determined "tau" meant "cross"??

CROSS in the Bible Encyclopedia - ISBE (Bible History Online)


> The name is not found in the Old Testament. It is derived from the Latin word crux. In the Greek language it is stauros, but sometimes we find the word skolops used as its Greek equivalent.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 31, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> You mean there are double meanings to certain words in The Bible, _interpreted_ by future "scholars" deemed appropriate for the time? Kinda like "17 virgins" in The Quran is merely someone's _interpretation_ of something else? Imagine that...



You are a complete dumbass. (I know, and water is wet.)

It's 72 Houri, not 17 - and it comes from the Hadith al-Bukhari, not the Koran. Bukhari IS canon, though. (Not all Hadiths are.)

As far as the Houri being virgins, that DOES come from the Koran.

Surah 78:31
As for the righteous, they shall surely triumph. Theirs shall be gardens and vineyards, and high- bosomed virgins for companions: a truly overflowing cup.


----------



## BlindBoo (Mar 31, 2011)

AmericanFirst said:


> Because the left are anti-american socialist idiots that hate what this country was founded on. If they say different they are lying because they prove it all the time, like voting in obamaturd who is the worst president in history.



Awe, AmericanFirst has become a anti-American turd.


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 31, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Unfortunately, I think you're wasting your time trying to educate such a bigot. I know I am (sick of trying to educate him), and I'm no scholar of either religion. I'm just your basic avid reader of both sides of any issue, and my opinions are formed using plain ol' common sense.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 31, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> I live in America.
> 
> But I am sure that you think we all look alike.



Yes, because a Muslim from Croatia is bound to look identical to a Muslim from Sudan, or Indonesia....


----------



## Jroc (Mar 31, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QVh5amMncD0]YouTube - Prison Recruitment to Radical Islam[/ame]


----------



## BlindBoo (Mar 31, 2011)

AmericanFirst said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > what exactly is the threat, really?
> ...



What a turd.  President Bush was in office for nearly 8 months on 9-11-01.  That was the question he asked the transition team when they informed him that the greatest threat comes from terrorist not rougue nations lobbing balistic missiles at us.

As we all now know, the Bush administration turned a deaf ear to the advice of the departing Clinton Administration.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 31, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> You sure do rely on Wikipedia a lot for your information. And here I thought Wikipedia was just a leftist encyclopedia full of edited facts. At least that's what _most_ righties claim.



I wrote a paper on Wiki and tested it against the Encyclopedia Britannica. Wikipedia had a higher rate of accuracy. There are a lot of eyes leading to a lot of fact checking.  (Not that you know what a "fact" is...)


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 31, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > I live in America.
> ...



But but but aren't the dark-skinned Muslims integrating with white-skinned Commies? According to Glennie, they will soon form a partnership for a New World Order and we're all gonners. We won't know who the enemy is just by profiling anymore.


----------



## Jroc (Mar 31, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gMLJJEDDDGc]YouTube - Obsession: Radical Islam&#39;s War Against the West (1 of 10)[/ame]


----------



## BlindBoo (Mar 31, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > How many times does the left have to denounce punishing rape victims, or public stonings to satify you?
> ...



Since you didn't use the comple quote from my post, leaving out the "Hmmm, give a number would you, then subtract 1 from it. *Both practices should be abolished*." I'll assume that you want to pretend that I didn't post it.

If it offend my allies, fuck'um.  If you think(the bold part) is PC double talk, fuck you.  In general principle, *fuck you, Cair, and al Queda too*.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 31, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Unlike mor*A*nic cons like you, I realize that there are a lot of ignorant Democrats



What a coincidence; I'm conversing with one right now...



> You, on the other hand, are willing to ignore the damage done by the  brainwashed



Yep, I am the one ignoring the damage done...


----------



## bodecea (Mar 31, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > You said Tea Partiers, not me.   I was referring to the idiots in the pics you put in your post.
> ...



See what happens when you try to speak for others?  You end up looking more the fool than you already look.   

I'm beginning to feel sorry for you.   You've obviously got some issues, emotional or mental...maybe both.  And I say that in all concern.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 31, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> [
> He does't realize that I was a lay Preacher before converting to Islam.



That is irrelevant. What you claim is false. That is the pertinent point.



> So he has meet his match when it comes to debating the Bible.



We aren't "debating" the Bible. You lied, I exposed - that's the long and short of it.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 31, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



That picture cracks me up....anyone who has seen Fred Phelps talk KNOW that's not him in the picture...yet it keeps getting passed around.   Those who fall for it must be very stupid indeed.


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 31, 2011)

Okay, I've got better things to do than posting responses to Uncensored's warped sense of superiority, so count me out. I'll just leave the thread with this very apt description of this type of person:

_Invariably, first person detection of third person fucktardation is immediately followed by denial, often verbally expressed, especially in the form, *"No one's THAT fucking stupid."* This differs from the hypothetical scenario of first person fucktardation detection in that it actually occurs. 

Fucktards do not simply defy common sense, they are pathologically incapable of recognizing the obvious, so even mirrors fail them. Or, more correctly, they fail mirrors. _

_Fucktards exist in every aspect and class of society. From the upper upper class, to the middle class, all the way down to lower class and beyond, fucktards exist everywhere. There is no exception. They are among us at all levels of society. At work, in school, both in public and private sectors, governments, secret societies, and more. There is at least one amongst most groups. There is no filtering system to "weed out" fucktarded people. In fact, some even work together in packs within which all members are fucktards, even nationwide and global networks, to coordinate their efforts of sheer utter fucktardery, only to reveal themselves as one big collective fucktard whole once again.
_...
_Often, fucktards mistake premises for conclusions, and vice versa, resulting in spectacular demonstrations of ultrafail, a condition whereby feats of epic failure are made possible. Assuming you speak Queef, a rare gaze into the mind of the fucktard is possible, but as this yields babblefuck shit-carnival, many prefer instead to upgrade the fucktard. An excellent method toward that end is to "prove" some outlandishly false proposition to the fucktard. This can be almost anything, but the more batshit crazy, the more fucktard-enriching.

One of the most fucktarded things about fucktards is that no matter what you tell them, they will never know, or believe, that they are fucktarded, because fucktards are also renowned not to know what fucktardation even is..._

Fucktard - Encyclopedia Dramatica

Carry on the good fight, boys and girls.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 31, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Phelps ran for office 5 times in the 90's and never got more than 15% of the vote. Democrats are smart,
> ...



Well, at least a lot smarter than you......after all, YOU are the one posting pictures claiming they are Fred Phelps and they are not.....

And YOU are the one claiming that we are not saying what we are saying....cause you can't seem to imagine people not fitting in the little boxes you've assigned for them.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 31, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Now, now....Uncensored is just going to say that you are really talking about Tea Partiers when you comment on those pictures of Muslims being silly protestors.


----------



## BlindBoo (Mar 31, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > We know you want to believe that to be the case.
> ...



Sorry chirpy, but we are not so tolerant here that we have to accept intolerance.

Another swing and a miss.

You're 0-fer on this thread.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 31, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > That is scary!!!
> ...



You're the one with the pic.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 31, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > You sure do rely on Wikipedia a lot for your information. And here I thought Wikipedia was just a leftist encyclopedia full of edited facts. At least that's what _most_ righties claim.
> ...



Of course you did.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Mar 31, 2011)

The T said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > I would really like to know specifically what this radical Islam is .
> ...



That is not a good  enough  answer.
What does  mainstream Islam  look like in action ?  how does it  differ from lapsed muslims and fundamentalists ?


----------



## BlindBoo (Mar 31, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Yes I was.  I already knew your position so it was a rhetorical rebutal to the Un-wacko.  Thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 31, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Do a little research and get back with me...



What for? That won't alter the use of "Tau" in the Greek versions.

Converted from Christianity to Islam?

What is that like waking up and saying "I like following a goat herder's sun-stroke induced god, but Christianity just isn't violent or evil enough - I think I'll give that Warlord Muhammad's religion a try?"


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 31, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> But but but aren't the dark-skinned Muslims integrating with white-skinned Commies?



Oh Maggie, don't try to be clever. You don't have the wherewithal to pull it off and look merely pathetic...


----------



## BlindBoo (Mar 31, 2011)

Hot Wire said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



Yet President Bush did nothing in response to the PDB titled "bin Laden Determined to Strike inside US" or the warning from the previous administration.

It's all because of liberal scum

Didn't have anything to do with the 80+ year of American interventionism in the ME.

No it's all because of liberal scum

Didn't anything to do with PNAC wanting another "Pearl Harbor" to launch a new offensive in the ME to project American military power in the absense of the former Cold war partne, um, er..., ah enemy, the Solviet Union.  No no,

It's all because of liberal scum.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 31, 2011)

bodecea said:


> See what happens when you try to speak for others?  You end up looking more the fool than you already look.




Here's a concept - which is something Maggie has no chance of grasping, but I'm confident you can...


*My opinion* on WHY you defend and support radical Islam is that you share a common enemy with them - Americans.

That little phrase means I'm not "speaking for others."

Try again.


----------



## AllieBaba (Mar 31, 2011)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Fitnah said:
> ...


 
The death and destruction tally.
The human rights violations tally.

The fact that every single country dominated by Muslims (and we are lead to believe the *majority* are peaceful, loving people) is a shithole distinguished by raging human rights violations that occur in broad daylight.

Is that a good enough answer?


----------



## bodecea (Mar 31, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > See what happens when you try to speak for others?  You end up looking more the fool than you already look.
> ...


So it was just YOUR OPINION that I was commenting on a pic you posted of Muslim protestors but was really referring to Tea Party protestors?


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Mar 31, 2011)

What is Dicks connection to  the Islamic peeps?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZqCLV2UWGG0]YouTube - terror hearing[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Mar 31, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...


Maybe  if you had examples of  How muslims acted at the beginning of the Islamic  calender , While the  best muslim was  alive ,perhaps  that would show how a prototypical muslim aught to act , then from that example we could determine  a spectrum  of islamic faithfulness and see where  or if radical  fits .


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 31, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Okay, I've got better things to do than posting responses to Uncensored's warped sense of superiority, so count me out.



Wow, not just defeated, but so thoroughly humiliated that you are reduced to copying rants from random web sites. That's just sad.

I almost feel bad for defeating you so badly..

Almost.


----------



## AllieBaba (Mar 31, 2011)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Fitnah said:
> ...


 
Lol..of course that has no bearing whatever on today's Muslims and is completely irrelevant.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Mar 31, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > So you edit my posts and then refuse to answer the questions asked of you? YOU said promote I asked you to define it and you can't even do that.
> ...




when you choose to delete and romove facts that you wish to avoid, YES it is. 





Uncensored2008 said:


> You're pretty fucking desperate, about now...




says the hack running away from facts that counter his spin and pretending that his PROVEN contradictions don't exist. LOL  BTW you still haven't defined promote. What are you afraid of?? 



Uncensored2008 said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > Keep running away form your own words. Watching you spin like this is hilarious. LOL
> ...



NO I attack YOU for making arguments and claims that you can't back up as you turn tail and run away from your own words. 

I condemn any muslim who engages in terrorist activity but unlike you I am not willing to condemn them all for actions of the few. 

Oh and here is the part that you deleted which shows you lying about how that it was "not my claim" when it clearly was. 



drsmith1072 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.Drock said:
> ...



Disagreeing with your bs spin, lies and contradictions does not meet that i promote islam. Pick a up a dictionary and learn something. 

ed·it :  To eliminate; delete 

pro·mote : To contribute to the progress or growth of; further. 

Seems to me that you don't have a clue as to what you are talking about. LOL


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 31, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Well, at least a lot smarter than you......



Nice of you to pinch hit, but Maggie is done for.



> after all, YOU are the one posting pictures claiming they are Fred Phelps and they are not.....








Fred Phelps






Fred Phelps jr. (With Tipper Gore.)

Gee you're dumb.....


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 31, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Well, at least a lot smarter than you......



Nice of you to pinch hit, but Maggie is done for.



> after all, YOU are the one posting pictures claiming they are Fred Phelps and they are not.....









Fred Phelps






Fred Phelps jr. (With Tipper Gore.)

Gee you're dumb.....


----------



## drsmith1072 (Mar 31, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > So mcveigh wasn't an atheist as u2008 claimed earlier? Thanks for coutnering u2008s argument. LOL
> ...



And YOU posted a link claiming he was an atheist as you use it to try to supprot your spin. So did you forget that you posted or are you willing to admit that your source and arguments made on it were WRONG?? 

BTW I never said anything about christians, I merely pointed out that mcveigh spoke of God and he making peace with God to show that YOU were wrong when you posted a link claiming he was an atheist. LOL 

So thanks again for showing how far you will go to attack those who dare disagree with your bigotry as you make up claims and try to attribute them to people who never made them. LOL


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 31, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> Sorry chirpy, but we are not so tolerant here that we have to accept intolerance.



Yep, I'm being so intolerant of these wonderful people..


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 31, 2011)

bodecea said:


> You're the one with the pic.



Hey bodecea, Maggie hacked your account and is posting juvenile taunts under it...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 31, 2011)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> That is not a good  enough  answer.
> What does  mainstream Islam  look like in action ?


----------



## AllieBaba (Mar 31, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...


 
McVeigh and those like him are appropriately scorned and shunned within the Christian religion. Which is why they don't kill as many people, or have as many followers attached to them. They do not rise to power within the echelons of the Christian hierarchy, if there is one. 

Islam embraces its monsters, and promotes them.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 31, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> Yet President Bush did nothing in response to the PDB titled "bin Laden Determined to Strike inside US" or the warning from the previous administration.



What do you think he should have done?

Strike where? Strike when? Strike how?

Just a few minor details missing...


----------



## bodecea (Mar 31, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, I've got better things to do than posting responses to Uncensored's warped sense of superiority, so count me out.
> ...



  That's pretty funny, Uncensored.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 31, 2011)

bodecea said:


> So it was just YOUR OPINION that I was commenting on a pic you posted of Muslim protestors but was really referring to Tea Party protestors?



It was my opinion on why you support radical Islam.

Am I right? Is it the common enemy thingy?


----------



## Dr.Drock (Mar 31, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Actually here in christian america the most rotten version of christians end up holding office, and we celebrate our bureacrats like they're heros.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Mar 31, 2011)

AmericanFirst said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > what exactly is the threat, really?
> ...



Really?? Is that why when clinton went after terrorist abroad he was attacked by the right who accused him of "wagging the dog" as they said clinton's claims about the threats of terrorism were lies?? 

Way to just make shite up as you go along. LOL


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 31, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> when you choose to delete and romove facts that you wish to avoid, YES it is.



ROFL

What a fucking moron.



> says the hack running away from facts that counter his spin and pretending that his PROVEN contradictions don't exist. LOL  BTW you still haven't defined promote. What are you afraid of??



You're not too bright. (Seems a common condition among those of the left - what an oddity...)

I've stated about a dozen times that the attacks on those who condemn Islamic radicalism is the promotion of Islamic radicalism.

The left has taken to attacking anyone who dares criticize or condemn Islam for the acts and actions of the followers of that faith.

Some on the left, such as you, are particularly vigilant in attacking anyone who fails to kowtow to the Islamists.

Clear enough for you, sparky?



> NO I attack YOU for making arguments and claims that you can't back up as you turn tail and run away from your own words.



I'm right here sparky - try tactic 7 from the "how to defeat a conservative" pamphlet, it might work better...



> I condemn any muslim who engages in terrorist activity but unlike you I am not willing to condemn them all for actions of the few.



You are not willing to condemn a creed for the actions of it's followers. 

You condemn the GOP and all on the right for any misdeed by anyone on the right, but if Islam teaches  {Surah 9:5 Then, when the sacred months have passed, slay the idolaters wherever ye find them, and take them (captive), and besiege them, and prepare for them each ambush. } AND tens of thousands of acts are done which follow such command - WELL, they are the religion of peace, we can't judge them...

It's not just the fucking hypocrisy; it's the embrace of the most vile and dangerous movement since the Third Reich which makes you leftists such scum.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 31, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> And YOU posted a link claiming he was an atheist as you use it to try to supprot your spin.



Which is confirmed fact.

Put down the bong - seriously.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Mar 31, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > How many times does the left have to denounce punishing rape victims, or public stonings to satify you?
> ...



The posters on the left have done so several times over but in your usual manner you delete parts of posts so you can pretend it never happened. LOL


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 31, 2011)

Dr.Drock said:


> Actually here in christian america the most rotten version of christians end up holding office, and we celebrate our bureacrats like they're heros.



So what office did Tim McVeigh hold?


----------



## drsmith1072 (Mar 31, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > Funny how YOUR argument has now shifted from he "was a self-proclaimed atheist" to he "is agnostic." and somehow believe that your dishonesty and lack of integrity reflect poorly on me. LOL
> ...



NO they are NOT.

a·the·ist
n.
One who disbelieves or denies the existence of God or gods.

ag·nos·tic
n.
1. 
a. One who believes that it is impossible to know whether there is a God.
b. One who is skeptical about the existence of God but does not profess true atheism.


Care to spin that lie again?? Face it, you lied and now you are lying to cya and making an even larger fool out of yourself. 

Here is my post in it's entirety. Try not to trip over yourself as you run away from your own words this time. LOL



drsmith1072 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...


----------



## AllieBaba (Mar 31, 2011)

No, the people on the left haven't. What they do is downplay these horrors and pretend it isn't symptomatic of Islam. It certainly IS symptomatic of Islam. They further insult anyone with a brain, and ever person who has ever suffered human rights violations at the hands of Islam, by comparing said offenses with infrequent and uncommon allegedly parallel violations among the Christian world.


----------



## HUGGY (Mar 31, 2011)

*Why do Democrats Trivialize The Threat From Radical Islam *

Maybe because the threat is trivial?

Cause of Death/Age Range 	All Ages 	Under 1 Yr 	1-4 yrs 	5-14yrs 	15-24 yrs 	25-34 	35-44
Total Number of Deaths 	2,403,351 	100% 	28,035 	1.2% 	4,979 	0.2% 	7,413 	0.3% 	3,1307 	1.3% 	40,451 	1.7% 	89,798 	3.7%
Major Cardiovasular Diseases 	936,923 	39.0% 	636 	2.3% 	234 	4.7% 	362 	4.9% 	1,309 	4.2% 	3792 	9.4% 	16,624 	18.5%
Malignant Neoplasms 	553,091 	23.0% 	92 	0.3% 	420 	8.4% 	1,014 	13.7% 	1713 	5.5% 	3916 	9.7% 	16,520 	18.4%
Chronic Lower Resperitory Dis. 	122,009 	5.1% 	36 	0.1% 	51 	1.0% 	139 	1.9% 	190 	0.6% 	296 	0.7% 	930 	1.0%
Diabetes Mellitus 	69,301 	2.9% 	4 	0.0% 	6 	0.1% 	26 	0.4% 	162 	0.5% 	623 	1.5% 	1,926 	2.1%
Influenza and Pneumonia 	65,313 	2.7% 	289 	1.0% 	103 	2.1% 	87 	1.2% 	189 	0.6% 	364 	0.9% 	1,068 	1.2%
Alzheimers 	49,558 	2.1% 	0 	0.0% 	0 	0.0% 	0 	0.0% 	0 	0.0% 	2 	0.0% 	6 	0.0%
Motor Vehicle Accidents 	43,354 	1.8% 	168 	0.6% 	651 	13.1% 	1,772 	23.9% 	10,560 	33.7% 	6,884 	17.0% 	6,927 	7.7%
Renal Failure 	3,6471 	1.5% 	152 	0.5% 	11 	0.2% 	19 	0.3% 	78 	0.2% 	221 	0.5% 	701 	0.8%
Septicemia 	3,1224 	1.3% 	274 	1.0% 	99 	2.0% 	63 	0.8% 	100 	0.3% 	280 	0.7% 	877 	1.0%
Firearms 	28,663 	1.2% 	13 	0.0% 	46 	0.9% 	377 	5.1% 	6,575 	21.0% 	5,789 	14.3% 	,5358 	6.0%
NOTE: Firearms Statistics Include Gang Warfare, Self Defense Shootings and Criminals Killed by Police

Cause of Death/Age Range 	45-54 	55-64 	65-74 	75-84 	85 and over 	Not stated
Total Number of Deaths 	160,341 	6.7% 	240,846 	10.0% 	441,209 	18.4% 	700,445 	29.1% 	658,171 	27.4% 	356 	0.0%
Major Cardiovasular Diseases 	43,583 	27.2% 	77,482 	32.2% 	156,187 	35.4% 	296,202 	42.3% 	340,450 	51.7% 	62 	17.4%
Malignant Neoplasms 	48,034 	30.0% 	89,005 	37.0% 	150,131 	34.0% 	165,009 	23.6% 	77,136 	11.7% 	11 	3.1%
Chronic Lower Resperitory Dis. 	3,251 	2.0% 	10,739 	4.5% 	31,157 	7.1% 	47,722 	6.8% 	27,496 	4.2% 	2 	0.6%
Diabetes Mellitus 	4,954 	3.1% 	9,186 	3.8% 	1,6674 	3.8% 	22,184 	3.2% 	13,556 	2.1% 	0 	0.0%
Influenza and Pneumonia 	1,774 	1.1% 	2,879 	1.2% 	7,189 	1.6% 	19,821 	2.8% 	31,547 	4.8% 	3 	0.8%
Alzheimers 	64 	0.0% 	491 	0.2% 	3,431 	0.8% 	17,253 	2.5% 	28,309 	4.3% 	2 	0.6%
Motor Vehicle Accidents 	5,361 	3.3% 	3,506 	1.5% 	3,038 	0.7% 	3,173 	0.5% 	1,288 	0.2% 	26 	7.3%
Renal Failure 	1,590 	1.0% 	3,023 	1.3% 	6,848 	1.6% 	12,223 	1.7% 	11,603 	1.8% 	2 	0.6%
Septicemia 	1,845 	1.2% 	2,899 	1.2% 	8,704 	2.0% 	9,938 	1.4% 	9,144 	1.4% 	1 	0.3%
Firearms 	3,951 	2.5% 	2,272 	0.9% 	1,941 	0.4% 	1,723 	0.2% 	600 	0.1% 	18 	5.1%

Death from terrorism isn't even listed.  Therefore you who keep crying to the heavens over Muslims are fucking idiots.

Death Statistics Tables


----------



## drsmith1072 (Mar 31, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...



Exactly. Only a complete moron would even pretend that they are interchangeable. The fact that this moron actually believes it is beyond stupidity.


----------



## AllieBaba (Mar 31, 2011)

HUGGY said:


> *Why do Democrats Trivialize The Threat From Radical Islam *
> 
> Maybe because the threat is trivial?
> 
> ...


 
No, because it involves the principle of standing up to protect people from something that is inherently evil and deadly.

Not all Nazis killed Jews, btw. But Nazism was still evil and needed to be confronted and wiped out. Nobody did.


----------



## Ropey (Mar 31, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



But do you agree with them? That's the real question? Do you agree with what they say? I could care less if you know them personally or are friends.

What do YOU think of what they say? What their placard say? Tell us.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 31, 2011)

HUGGY said:


> Death Statistics Tables



What a fucking moron..

Is this what they are programming you drones with over at KOS?

ROFL


----------



## drsmith1072 (Mar 31, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > Uh you do realize that u2008 who you thanked previously is doing just that don't you?? He and others are arguing that all of islam is radical and therefore any comparison made between islam and chrisitianity is comparing christianity to radical islam in their minds. So thanks for calling them delusional. LOL
> ...



Yeah it does.

Is it your belief that all of islam should be considered radical? After all that is what you have been saying this whole time, isn't it? 

Since that is the case, any comparison between christianity and islam would be equivalent to a comparison between christianity and radical islam in your mind and based on your own arguments. Therfore it makes perfect sense and I thank jroc agian for calling you out for being delusional. 



drsmith1072 said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > *Anybody who compares Christians to Radical islam is delusional*, and doing just what most liberals do. I'm sure that if congress were having hearings on some "rightwing" Christian militant group the Dems would be all for it
> ...



 LOL


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 31, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> NO they are NOT.
> 
> a·the·ist
> n.
> ...



{Synonyms: 	abnegation,* agnosticism*, anarchy, atheism , denial, disbelief, disorder, lawlessness, mob rule, nonbelief, rejection, renunciation, repudiation, skepticism, terrorism }

What a dumbfuck....


----------



## drsmith1072 (Mar 31, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you see how your response to maggies question does nothing to actually answer maggie's question and show proof of your claims??
> ...



Aww imagine that, more avoidance and baseless personal attacks from you. Thanks for showing that you've got NOTHING. LOL



drsmith1072 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



So do you have the proof or should we take your avoidance as an admission that you were wrong but lack the integrity to admit it??


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 31, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> Not all Nazis killed Jews, btw. But Nazism was still evil and needed to be confronted and wiped out. Nobody did.



A little less than 1% in fact.

Doesn't change the fact that Hitler made damned clear his hatred and homicidal tendencies - JUST as Muhammad did.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Mar 31, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



Yeah i read it too. u2008 is just too stupid to get it. LOL


----------



## Dr.Drock (Mar 31, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> > Actually here in christian america the most rotten version of christians end up holding office, and we celebrate our bureacrats like they're heros.
> ...



Sadly, Timothy McVeigh isn't near the killer that our bureacrats are.


----------



## Dr.Drock (Mar 31, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > Not all Nazis killed Jews, btw. But Nazism was still evil and needed to be confronted and wiped out. Nobody did.
> ...



Why are you speaking ill of nazi's and the holocaust?  Don't you want that same thing done to muslims?


----------



## drsmith1072 (Mar 31, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.Drock said:
> ...



Making shite up and attributing it to people who never said it is all that poster like u2008 have to offer and it's the only way they can even try to justify their delusions. Thanks again jroc. LOL


----------



## drsmith1072 (Mar 31, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



My guess is that IF obama loses to whatever republican he faces the voices of reason will return to the right and these recently created wackjobs will fade away as the now silent voices of reason will come back demand fair treatment of a republican president because they never treated obama that way. Foxnews will stop attacking the office of president as they stop arguing that dissent is patriotic and go back to demeaning those who dare criticize a president.
The entire right wing has lost all credibiltiy and i seriously doubt that they will win in 2012 because of it. so my advice to you is don't hold your breath waiting on the right to respond with reason any time soon.


----------



## HUGGY (Mar 31, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > *Why do Democrats Trivialize The Threat From Radical Islam *
> ...



I stand up and protect people from evil every day.  We have a far more serious threat to the safety of our citizens from violence in our streets than any Ebul Muslims.  I know it isn't much but the elderly patrons of Rob's 125th St Grill appreciate my efforts.  I doubt they have to worry about Muslims.  If they start showing up I guess I will deal with them as well.  So far it's just Gangs and drug dealers, Pimps, prostitutes, homeless and overly aggressive pan handlers.  Muslim terrorists...not so much..  

As far as not standing up to Hitler. Well....duh...That's one of my major beefs with the stupid Jews.  They should have invested some of their wealth into financing some serious immediate payback to Hitler and his ilk rather than selfishly hording their resources or sending it out of the country.  Doncha think there is a teeny weenie difference in Hitler and the brown shirts/NAZI's and Muslim terrorism?  How many Muslims drag non muslims out of their houses, beat them and put them in cattle cars?  Kinda a dumb comparison.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 31, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> Yeah it does.



Only to the crack you smoke.



> Is it your belief that all of islam should be considered radical?



Islam is Islam. There are many flavors. Wahabbi is a Sunni sect that is extremely violent. Bohras is a Shiite sect that is nearly pacifist.

The Sunni are more warlike and violent in general, but as Iran demonstrates, Shiites can be plenty violent themselves. 



> After all that is what you have been saying this whole time, isn't it?



No, you're just lying.



> Since that is the case, any comparison between christianity and islam would be equivalent to a comparison between christianity



I've made no such comparison. Such a comparison is absurdly stupid. 

Christianity is based on the persona of Jesus created by Paul. A pacifist religion which urges turning the other cheek and forgiving ones enemies.

Islam is based on the Warlord Muhammad. A warrior who raged across Arabia slaughtering anyone in his way, seeking wealth through plunder and power. Wantonly raping and killing.



> Uh you do realize that u2008 who you thanked previously is doing just that don't you?? He and others are arguing that all of islam is radical and therefore any comparison made between islam and chrisitianity is comparing christianity to radical islam in their minds. So thanks for calling them delusional. LOL



You're a fucking idiot who couldn't frame a logical argument to save your life. 

Even IF I said that all of Islam is radical - it was YOU rather than I who made the comparison to Christianity, stupid fuck.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Mar 31, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > You do realize that in the original tea party they got drunk and painted themselve to look like native Americans in an attempt to frame innocent people because they were not as brave as the rewrites of history portray them to be, don't you??
> ...



Wow is right. You couldn't even counter what was said. Imagine that. I admit that drunk part was my addition under the belief that one would have to be drunk in order to paint temselves and dress up to frame innocent native Americans and still believe that they are being brave. However, the fact is that they did dress up as native American and tried to frame innocent for their deeds. How is that honorable or brave?? 

File:Boston Tea Party Currier colored.jpg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Check out the famous picture and tell me who is throwing the tea into the harbor. LOL 

Or how about this one

http://static.howstuffworks.com/gif/east-india-company-influence-3.jpg

Pretty much every depiction of the event shows at least some dressed as native Americans So what is your spin??


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 31, 2011)

Dr.Drock said:


> Sadly, Timothy McVeigh isn't near the killer that our bureacrats are.



He wasn't a Christian, either.

Which bureaucrats do you want to arrest for murder?

I'll start, how about FBI assassin Lon Horiuchi? I think there is still an open warrant for murder against him in Idaho.

Oh, lemme guess on your list: BOOOOSSSSHHHHH

Am I right?


----------



## Dr.Drock (Mar 31, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> > Sadly, Timothy McVeigh isn't near the killer that our bureacrats are.
> ...



I didn't say anything about arrest, I'm saying the worst version of christians become bureacrats.  A good example is your hero Bush, another good example is Obama.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Mar 31, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently you haven't been paying attention to the actual content of this thread where rightwinger after right winger has failed to provide the substance to back up their claims and would rather call people names than actually engage in a debate.
> ...



Yes I do. Especially when compared to the likes of you who just makes shite up and forgets what he said as you rail forward with your delusional rants. Thanks again jroc. LOL 

You have been asked for proof of your arguments and claims several times over and you only response has been to personally attack those who dare question you. 

It's kind of like that other thread where you made a claim based on future events and then tried to claim you argument was real even though it's foundation doesn't even exist yet and never will. LOL 



drsmith1072 said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 31, 2011)

Dr.Drock said:


> Why are you speaking ill of nazi's and the holocaust?








Does it offend you that I speak ill of Nazis?

Is that the tie you have with Islam? Your desire for genocide of the Jews?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 31, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> Wow is right. You couldn't even counter what was said.



Why would I want to?

Put it in lights and let the nation know "THIS IS THE LEFT."

Nothing I can ever say will match the power to expose what complete, disgusting scum the left is, the depth of the hatred you have for this nation and the people in it; than that post does.

I won't stand in your way.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Mar 31, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > YOU posted the claim that he as an atheist and only AFTER you got called out for it and someone else pointed out that a story called him agnositc did your argument change.
> ...



WOW, so YOU used that article as YOUR source to support YOUR argument and now are trying to disavow any connection to what was the foundation of your own argument. LOL 

Way to stick to your guns coward. LOL 



drsmith1072 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...




BTW I am still waiting on YOU to back up YOUR claim that YOUR link got it's info calling him an atheist which YOU used to make YOUR claims was from time magazine. 

YOUR claim put up or shut up. LOL


----------



## Dr.Drock (Mar 31, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> > Why are you speaking ill of nazi's and the holocaust?
> ...



Lol well done cutting out the part of me asking if you wanted a genocide of muslims.  I think not answering that question is as good as answering it.

No of course I don't want a genocide of jews, the lowest form of immorality is wanting people to be killed based on their religion.

Wouldn't you agree?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 31, 2011)

Dr.Drock said:


> I didn't say anything about arrest,



So you want to start killing people?



> I'm saying the worst version of christians become bureacrats.



Yeah? Well, you're a bigot.



> A good example is your hero Bush



Bush is my hero? What makes him my hero? His spending like a drunken monkey, or his assault on the constitution with patriot act?

I mean, if you are assigning him as my hero, I should at least get to know what I like about him?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 31, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> WOW, so YOU used that article as YOUR source to support YOUR argument and now are trying to disavow any connection to what was the foundation of your own argument. LOL



You use too many drugs.

McVeigh was a self-proclaimed agnostic.

The attempt by you limp-dicked, mental retards to paint him as a Christian, failed.


----------



## eots (Mar 31, 2011)

jroc said:


> *senate to hold hearings on anti-muslim bigotry*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



how sad to be so paranoid and manipulated that you hate us for our freedoms


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 31, 2011)

Dr.Drock said:


> Lol well done cutting out the part of me asking if you wanted a genocide of muslims.



Why would I give credence to such stupidity?



> I think not answering that question is as good as answering it.



Yawn...

Have you stopped molesting little boys yet?



> No of course I don't want a genocide of jews, the lowest form of immorality is wanting people to be killed based on their religion.
> 
> Wouldn't you agree?



No.

Any wanton slaughter of people is equally reprehensible. The murder of 22 million Kulaks by Stalin because he wanted to destroy the landed class in the Ukraine was just as immoral. 

The murder of 35 million for failing to meet the political goals of Mao was just as immoral.

The murder of 3000 Americans by Muslims who hated those not of their religion was just as immoral.

Any blind slaughter of a captive people is just as immoral.

I've never called for or suggested the death of Muslims, not on a singular nor mass basis.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Mar 31, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > In your quote you made my case! Thanks!
> ...



Yes you did and she showed you how but in your typical dishonesty you chose to delete it. here it is again just for you.



Uncensored2008 said:


> *The primary difference between common-law opinions and fatw&#257;s, however, is that fatw&#257;s are not universally binding; as the Sharia is not universally consistent and Islam is very non-hierarchical in structure, fatw&#257;s do not carry the sort of weight that secular common-law opinions do.*}
> 
> Fatw



LOL You just can't stop yourself from making a fool out of yourself can you?? LOL


----------



## drsmith1072 (Mar 31, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > You don't want the truth. And you ARE overreacting.
> ...



Wow you actually believe that?? you really are a sicko aren't you??


----------



## drsmith1072 (Mar 31, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Because the real threat to America is neoconservatives and radical Christians(zionists).
> ...



WOW and you agree with that too?? You should seek help quick because it's obvious that you need it.


----------



## Dr.Drock (Mar 31, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't say anything about arrest,
> ...



1.) No
2.) I never said they were scum because they were christian, again that's your imagination coming into play.
3.) Why would you be so quick to defend him, before I even say a bad word about him, if you don't support him?


----------



## bodecea (Mar 31, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > I'd love to see your historical link for that intriguing piece of information.
> ...


You like that plausible deniablity thing, don't you?   

You aren't directly involved so you can pretend to not know about something?

How'd that one work for all the Germans who were forced to walk thru the Concentration Camps after the war and help bury the dead.   Did our soldiers buy their denials?


----------



## logical4u (Mar 31, 2011)

Dr Grump said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > *Senate to Hold Hearings on Anti-Muslim Bigotry*
> ...



Islam doesn't use "borders"; they want to conquer all the world, just ask them or read the material they publish.  To answer when they become a threat.... look at the African nations where islam has increased to over 25% of the population.  You will find .... stains.  Look at the Balkans, and southeastern former USSR countries where the muslim population has increased; you will find... stains.  

Here are questions for you.  Where has Sharia law been welcomed as a system of government by non-muslims?  It is "supposed" to be this great and wonderful system, why aren't newly formed government using it?  The Roman form of government was adopted and sculpted to fit in many countries.  Why didn't those countries choose Sharia?
Come on, hold up your end of "debate".


----------



## drsmith1072 (Mar 31, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > You said Tea Partiers, not me.   I was referring to the idiots in the pics you put in your post.
> ...



and yet you got it SOOOOO WRONG. LOL 



Uncensored2008 said:


> *You would certainly never call Muslims "idiots," *so it's obvious that you refer to the vile creature who DARES to oppose bailouts for Obama's massahs at Goldman Sachs.



and yet he did in the very next sentence that you quote. LOL You really do love making a fool out of yourself don't you?? 




Uncensored2008 said:


> > You know, *the idiot muslims *you seem to think (or are lying about) I embrace.
> 
> 
> 
> My opinion on WHY you defend and support radical Islam is that you share a common enemy with them - Americans.



WOW, at least you admit it an OPINION. LOL Then you follow it up buy showing how it's nothing but a baseless opinion as you make shite up and attribute it to someone who never said anything of the kind.  BTW now that you have switched your argument from defend and promote can you show how anyone has supported radical islam?? LOL 

Don't worry everyone here knows that you can't, including you. So you will just delete this part of my post and pretend that you were never called out for being full of shite. LOL


----------



## Dr.Drock (Mar 31, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> > Lol well done cutting out the part of me asking if you wanted a genocide of muslims.
> ...



1.) You're proud of the fact that you're a bigot who hates billions of people based solely on their religion, so I have grounds to ask that, you don't with your boys question.
2.) Ok mass murder is wrong on all grounds I agree, and am pleasantly surprised that you "only" are a bigot, not a bigot who wants those you're bigoted against killed.  I guess I gotta look at the glass half-full.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Mar 31, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> > Hell no I don't deny that, never have, never will.  Uncensored is the type who thinks if he repeats something enough it'll magically become truth.
> ...



You mean you promote radical islam?? Since the only lies that you are exposing are your own as you make up works of fiction and falsely attribute them to others it would appear that you are talking about yourself. LOL


----------



## drsmith1072 (Mar 31, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...




LOL Good luck with that. U2008 can barely keep up with what he is saying let alone pay attention to what you are saying, especially when so much of what he says consist of claims that he makes up and attributes to others. LOL


----------



## bodecea (Mar 31, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.Drock said:
> ...



You have to forgive Uncensored.   He's got this twisted Idea that anyone who doesn't hate Islam and Muslims just because it is Islam and they are Muslims, it's because they are "promoting radical Islam".


----------



## drsmith1072 (Mar 31, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...



LOL Now that is hilarious.


----------



## logical4u (Mar 31, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



You won't find priests talking in public places about women being for children, but boys being for "love".  It is happening in muslim public places (where it is illegal for women to be).  It is one of the reasons the Americans that are there are in "culture shock".  I cannot understand why you "defend" those that openly own slaves and participate in pedophilia as an everyday day occurence, but want to parade bigoted views against an entire group (priests) for a terrible crime that is comitted by less than 1% of the group.

And, yes I agree "frustrated perverts, and those kind come in all colors, religions and nationalities."  I am appalled that you make excuses and ignore it with one group while declaring your animosity towards the other group.  That would make you a bigoted hypocrit, wouldn't it?????


----------



## AllieBaba (Mar 31, 2011)

bodecea said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


 
You have to forgive Bod. She's got this twisted idea that it's "bigoted"  to speak out against barbarism, corruption, human rights violations, and oppression.


----------



## logical4u (Mar 31, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



Would you please explain that last statement?  How can I make someone "depraved"?


----------



## drsmith1072 (Mar 31, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > I just said that the word "cross" is not used in the original Greek to describe the execution device used for his alleged crucifixion.
> ...



How many different shapes of cross were used in crucifiction?? 



> Cross Shape
> 
> The horizontal beam of the cross, or transom, could be fixed at the very top of the vertical piece, the upright, to form a T called a tau cross or Saint Anthony's cross. The horizontal beam could also be affixed at some distance below the top, often in a mortise, to form a t-shape called a Latin cross, most often depicted in Christian imagery. Alternatively, the cross could consist of two diagonal beams to form an X also known as the Saint Andrew's cross. A single, vertical wooden stake with no transom at all has also been cited; this is how Jehovah's Witnesses typically describe the device on which Jesus was crucified.
> 
> Details and History of Crucifixion



BTW can you actually prove that sunniman is wrong and show how the word "cross" was used in the original greek as he said. Your latin translation doesn't do that so i am sure that since you accuse him of lying that you can back up your claims.


----------



## logical4u (Mar 31, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Are you really making the statement that "no" muslims are involved in "subversive activities"???????

Can you give evidence where "muslims" are harassed and undermined in this country?


----------



## bodecea (Mar 31, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...



Oh pul-leeze!   Stop waving the bloody shirt.   Intelligent people know the difference between being against acts of barbarism, corruption, human rights violations and oppression as I am ...and being against an entire religion and an entire people.   That's for simpletons.


----------



## AllieBaba (Mar 31, 2011)

"Yore stoopid!"

Nice come back, loon.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 31, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> Wow you actually believe that?? you really are a sicko aren't you??



Feral baboons lack the capacity to grasp sarcasm.

Get thee to a baboonary.


----------



## AllieBaba (Mar 31, 2011)

Islam fosters human rights violations. Shall I trot out the list of Muslim countries so you can continue your blather about how it's not ISLAM or MUSLIMS that are to blame for human rights violations?


----------



## logical4u (Mar 31, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



YOUR OPINION IS NOT TRUTH! just in case you didn't know.


----------



## AllieBaba (Mar 31, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow you actually believe that?? you really are a sicko aren't you??
> ...


 
I doubt they get that inference either. You have to dumb it down more, so the drooling idiots who claim to be intellectual giants can understand it. No satire, sarcasm, or literary or historical references, PLEASE!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 31, 2011)

Dr.Drock said:


> 1.) No



So, they're mass murderers of the most reprehensible sort, but you don't want to arrest them and you don't want to kill them? 

Did you want to give them a ticker tape parade?



> 2.) I never said they were scum because they were christian, again that's your imagination coming into play.



Little backtracking huh? You said that Christians are responsible for most deaths.

Doesn't sound like high praise to me...



> 3.) Why would you be so quick to defend him, before I even say a bad word about him, if you don't support him?



Where did I defend him? I just guessed that you have a raging case of BDS - still seems pretty likely.


----------



## logical4u (Mar 31, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > wikipedia "In 614 the Sassanid Emperor Khosrau II ("Chosroes") removed the part of the cross as a trophy, when he captured Jerusalem. Thirteen years later, in 628, the Byzantine Emperor Heraclius defeated Khosrau and regained the relic from Shahrbaraz. He placed the cross in Constantinople at first, and took it back to Jerusalem on 21 March 630.[11] Around 1009, Christians in Jerusalem hid part of the cross and it remained hidden until the city was taken by the European knights of the First Crusade. Arnulf Malecorne, the first Latin Patriarch of Jerusalem, had the Greek Orthodox priests who were in possession of the Cross tortured in order to reveal its position.[12] The relic that Arnulf discovered was a small fragment of wood embedded in a golden cross, and it became the most sacred relic of the Latin Kingdom of Jerusalem, with none of the controversy that had followed their discovery of the Holy Lance in Antioch. It was housed in the Church of the Holy Sepulchre under the protection of the Latin Patriarch, who marched with it ahead of the army before every battle.
> ...



Do you think they were just sittin' in Iran twiddling their thumbs?  How did it happen they were in Jerusalem?  Could it be.....War (SATAN)?  Do you think this was the muslims first attempt at stealing religious objects?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 31, 2011)

bodecea said:


> You like that plausible deniablity thing, don't you?



I like that "factuality" thing. You really wouldn't understand.



> You aren't directly involved so you can pretend to not know about something?



What is it that I'm pretending not to know about? Islamic terrorism? Oh wait, that would be you...



> How'd that one work for all the Germans who were forced to walk thru the Concentration Camps after the war and help bury the dead.   Did our soldiers buy their denials?



They didn't have you there to lie and cover for them. The Muslims are much more lucky....


----------



## drsmith1072 (Mar 31, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > The *"original" *New Testament was written in Greek; not Latin
> ...



Isn't Tau a greek letter. Can you show a cite that proves your assertion that it is a word defined as "cross" or is this just another thing that you made up?


----------



## logical4u (Mar 31, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



What are the Egyptians saying now about the USA?


----------



## AllieBaba (Mar 31, 2011)

If Nazi Germany were to rise up today, the same people who defend the right of Islam to butcher and terrorize would be right there defending them as well.

Because people who embrace an idealogy that devalues human life will always support other idealogies that do the same.


----------



## logical4u (Mar 31, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



You must have not paid that much attention to the Bible, or you would have noticed how the OT stories were twisted to fit the quran.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 31, 2011)

Dr.Drock said:


> 1.) You're proud of the fact that you're a bigot who hates billions of people based solely on their religion,



ROFL

The irony on that one is hot enough to do the shirts of every stock broker in Manhattan....

Nazism was evil. Not every Nazi was evil or engaged in evil. Nazism was defeated by people smart enough and brave enough to recognize and resist evil. Nazism was utterly destroyed without genocide on the part of the victors.

Communism was evil. Not every Communist was evil or engaged in evil - but 300 million dead attest to the evil of Communism. Communism was defeated by people smart enough and brave enough to recognize and resist evil. Communism was mostly destroyed without genocide on the part of the victors - though it does attempt to rise again prompted by evil men and stupid people.

Islam is evil. Not every Muslim is evil or engaged in evil. Islam should be defeated by people smart enough and brave enough to recognize and resist evil - instead many embrace and promote evil. Destroying Islam has to do with the refusal to embrace or tolerate evil. It has nothing to do with genocide or murder.



> 2.) Ok mass murder is wrong on all grounds I agree, and am pleasantly surprised that you "only" are a bigot, not a bigot who wants those you're bigoted against killed.



Likewise, assuming you don't seek to murder the Christians whom you hold such bigotry against.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Mar 31, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Do a little research and get back with me...
> ...



And yet all you have done is make claims that you have failed to back up. So where is your proof of the claims that tau means "cross"??


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 31, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> You mean you promote radical islam??



I was wrong earlier.

Go ahead and keep smoking crack. There's nothing left of your brain anyway...


----------



## bodecea (Mar 31, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > You like that plausible deniablity thing, don't you?
> ...



Wow....is that the best you've got?   Calling me a Nazi sympathizer?


----------



## drsmith1072 (Mar 31, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > See what happens when you try to speak for others?  You end up looking more the fool than you already look.
> ...



Your claims that she "defends and supports radical islam" is the core of your opinion and how you are trying to speak for others as you insert the core belief of your baseless opinion and attribute it to others. Furthermore, you have failed to show how she did either. 

Then there is your claim that she is the enemy of Americans which you can't and haven't proven either and that claim is yet another example of you trying to speak for others. 

Your entire argument is based on your attempts to "speak for others."


----------



## Sunni Man (Mar 31, 2011)

logical4u said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...


 I never noticed that .

 Please provide an example ..


----------



## drsmith1072 (Mar 31, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Please learn to read. I never said he was a christian. I clearly said that u2008 claimed mcveigh was an atheist which I proved WRONG. U2008 response was to deny that he ever posted it after being shown to be WRONG and then later claimed that atheist and agnostic are the same. 

If you can't keep up then please refrain from posting. Thank you.


----------



## logical4u (Mar 31, 2011)

HUGGY said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



Amusing: when the Israelis stand up, the whole world wants to knock them down.  But last century, it would have been acceptable????  Great logic.


----------



## BlindBoo (Mar 31, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> If Nazi Germany were to rise up today, the same people who defend the right of Islam to butcher and terrorize would be right there defending them as well.
> 
> Because people who embrace an idealogy that devalues human life will always support other idealogies that do the same.



Are you claiming some of the people in this discussion here on USMB?  Name some names of the "people who defend the right of Islam to butcher and terrorize"!

Lets have some quotes too.


----------



## logical4u (Mar 31, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



You are the "scholar".




Try the information of Abram becoming the father of two great nations.  When did "hebrews" become "israeli"?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 31, 2011)

bodecea said:


> You have to forgive Uncensored.   He's got this twisted Idea that anyone who doesn't hate Islam and Muslims just because it is Islam and they are Muslims, it's because they are "promoting radical Islam".



I thought it was more like those isolated incidents

Arid Uka killed two soldiers and wounded 2 others while shouting "Allahu Akbar." Just an isolated incident.  

Nidal Malik Hasan kills 13 and wounds 29 others while screaming "Allahu Akbar" - just an isolated incident. 

Faisal Shahzad puts a car bomb in downtown Manhattan, when caught declares "Allahu Akbar" - Just an isolated incident.

Abdul Farouk Abdulmutallab tries to detonate a bomb in his underwear while screaming "Allahu Akbar" - Just an isolated incident.

Hosam Maher Husein Smadi tries to bomb the Fountain Place sky scraper in Dallas. When arrested declares "Allahu Akbar" - Just an isolated incident.

Hey, we can't criticize Islam, it's just an isolated incident...

It's not that you're covering for terrorists, it's just an isolated incident.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Mar 31, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > when you choose to delete and romove facts that you wish to avoid, YES it is.
> ...



thanks for the admission but everyone here already knows that you are a moron. LOL 



Uncensored2008 said:


> > says the hack running away from facts that counter his spin and pretending that his PROVEN contradictions don't exist. LOL  BTW you still haven't defined promote. What are you afraid of??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So how does disagreeing with you promote islamic radicallism?? Please clarify?? Still wating on you to define promote. LOL I already did so can you show how anyone has actually promoted radical islam?



Uncensored2008 said:


> The left has taken to attacking anyone who dares criticize or condemn Islam for the acts and actions of the followers of that faith.



WOW I have already explained this to you about a dozen times and yet you still can't seem to grasp it. LOL 




Uncensored2008 said:


> Some on the left, such as you, are particularly vigilant in attacking anyone who fails to kowtow to the Islamists.



and yet the only reason you are being "attacked" is because you lie and make shite up and accuse people of things even as you fail to provide the substance to back it up. 



Uncensored2008 said:


> Clear enough for you, sparky?



It's clear that you a bigot and a liar who deletes what he can't address so he can pretend it was never said. 



Uncensored2008 said:


> > NO I attack YOU for making arguments and claims that you can't back up as you turn tail and run away from your own words.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm right here sparky - try tactic 7 from the "how to defeat a conservative" pamphlet, it might work better...



what is tactic 7?? Is that asking you to back up your claims and watching you scurry off like a roach exposed to the light?? If that is what it is then it's already been done. 



Uncensored2008 said:


> > I condemn any muslim who engages in terrorist activity but unlike you I am not willing to condemn them all for actions of the few.
> 
> 
> 
> You are not willing to condemn a creed for the actions of it's followers.



I try my hardest not to label the group for the act of a few but when hypocrites on the right do it even as they demand that it not be done to them it gets kind of hard to not do the same. BTW did you miss the FACT that i condemn any muslim who engages in terrorism or will you continue to lie as you claim that i promote and support radical islam?? 




Uncensored2008 said:


> You condemn the GOP and all on the right for any misdeed by anyone on the right,



Is the GOP a religion?? BTW isn't that the same thing as you condemning the left as whole?? Thanks for the hypocrisy. LOL 



Uncensored2008 said:


> but if Islam teaches  {Surah 9:5 Then, when the sacred months have passed, slay the idolaters wherever ye find them, and take them (captive), and besiege them, and prepare for them each ambush. } AND tens of thousands of acts are done which follow such command - WELL, they are the religion of peace, we can't judge them...



Where did I say anything of the sort?? Got any PROOF



Uncensored2008 said:


> It's not just the fucking hypocrisy;



Really?? because you don't seem to mind your own hypocrisy.




Uncensored2008 said:


> it's the embrace of the most vile and dangerous movement since the Third Reich which makes you leftists such scum.



So when and where did I embrace radical islam??  Condemning muslims who engagein terrorism is the polar opposite to embracing radical islam so why are you such a lying sack of shite??

The fact that you continue to make shite up as you go along should tell you that you have NOTHING valid to say. But keep it up, laughing at you is what fills the gaps in the workday. LOL


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 31, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> How many different shapes of cross were used in crucifiction??



Would it matter if it were the shape of a pretzel?

Would you discard a rock of cocaine if it were shaped differently than most you smoke?

I think not!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 31, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Oh pul-leeze!   Stop waving the bloody shirt.   Intelligent people know the difference between being against acts of barbarism, corruption, human rights violations and oppression as I am ...and being against an entire religion and an entire people.   That's for simpletons.



Oh pul-leeze!   Stop waving the bloody shirt.   Intelligent people know the difference between being against acts of barbarism, corruption, human rights violations and oppression as I am ...and being against an entire political system like Nazism and the entire German people.   That's for simpletons.

Indeed.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Mar 31, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > And YOU posted a link claiming he was an atheist as you use it to try to supprot your spin.
> ...



You saying it doesn't make it so. You also claimed that your blog was citing time magazine and yet there was no reference to time or any other magazine so how was it a "confirmed fact when your own source, a blog, failed to provide the substance needed to make such a claim? 

Deleting the parts of my post that you wish to avoid will not make them go away. 



drsmith1072 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...



LOL damn this is hilarious. LOL Watching you turn tail and run from your own comments as you pretend to be "winning" when you are making a complete and total fool of yourself is hilarious.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Mar 31, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> No, the people on the left haven't.



well it's obvious that you are still not paying attention and can't read.



AllieBaba said:


> What they do is downplay these horrors and pretend it isn't symptomatic of Islam.



Who has downplayed any horrors?? 



AllieBaba said:


> It certainly IS symptomatic of Islam.



Got proof? An attack by a few or claims by one sect is not symptomatic of islam as a whole so please do a better job. BTW this is not downplaying the horrors I have already condemned any muslim who engages in terrorism so please do try to keep up/



AllieBaba said:


> They further insult anyone with a brain,



that obviously excludes you, logical and u2008. LOL



AllieBaba said:


> and ever person who has ever suffered human rights violations at the hands of Islam, by comparing said offenses with infrequent and uncommon allegedly parallel violations among the Christian world.



I have never made such a comparison so what does that have to do with my statements??


----------



## Jroc (Mar 31, 2011)

eots said:


> jroc said:
> 
> 
> > *senate to hold hearings on &#8220;anti-muslim bigotry*
> ...



 How sad it is that you people want to ignore threats we face today, because it's not politically correct to point them out. If you think that our enemies are going to go away simply because you ignore them.. You are truly lost to your ideology.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Mar 31, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > NO they are NOT.
> ...



Thanks again for that admissions but we already know that you are dumbfuck as well. LOL 

and yet their definitions are contradictory. Funny how you ignore the most important factor which is what the words really mean. LOL 

BTW what is your source because I can't find any that shows atheist and agnostic are synonyms. What word are you looking up that has both agnosticism and atheism as synonyms?  

Actually i found it. you took synonyms of the word nihilism not atheist or agnostic.



> Main Entry:  nihilism
> Part of Speech:  noun
> Definition:  refusal to believe
> Synonyms:  abnegation, agnosticism, anarchy, atheism , denial, disbelief, disorder, lawlessness, mob rule, nonbelief, rejection, renunciation, repudiation, skepticism, terrorism



It's at the bottom of the page for atheism. 
Atheism Synonyms, Atheism Antonyms | Thesaurus.com

Oops stuck your foot in your mouth on that one didn't you dumbfuck? LOL


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 31, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Wow....is that the best you've got?   Calling me a Nazi sympathizer?



That's what you took away from this, huh?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 31, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> I never noticed that .
> 
> Please provide an example ..



I'm not trying to insult you, and you obviously don't have to answer if you don't want to, but did you convert while incarcerated?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 31, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> You saying it doesn't make it so.



Your drug use is out of control.


----------



## del (Mar 31, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > You sure do rely on Wikipedia a lot for your information. And here I thought Wikipedia was just a leftist encyclopedia full of edited facts. At least that's what _most_ righties claim.
> ...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 31, 2011)

del said:


>



Quick, list 10 verified inaccuracies in Wikipedia?

5?

1?



http://news.cnet.com/2100-1038_3-5997332.html


----------



## bodecea (Mar 31, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > You have to forgive Uncensored.   He's got this twisted Idea that anyone who doesn't hate Islam and Muslims just because it is Islam and they are Muslims, it's because they are "promoting radical Islam".
> ...



And those are all horrible things and I blame the people who did them...but, for some reason, because I don't jump on your "The Mooslims are Coming!  The Mooslims are Coming!" bandwagon, somehow that translates into me "covering for terrorists.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 31, 2011)

bodecea said:


> And those are all horrible things and I blame the people who did them...



Yep, and recognize absolutely no pattern. I can list a hundred more, but you'll still deny any sort of pattern.

Which is the point.

You will never acknowledge the obvious. When you deny the evil around you, you share some small portion of culpability.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 31, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Wow....is that the best you've got?   Calling me a Nazi sympathizer?
> ...



To be blunt...what I actually took away from this is that you are in some seriously bad processing hell of your own making.


----------



## georgephillip (Mar 31, 2011)

Jroc said:


> *Senate to Hold Hearings on &#8220;Anti-Muslim Bigotry*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Why do Republicans AND Democrats trivialize the threat from Finance Capitalism?*

"Adequate food, clean water and basic security are already beyond the reach of perhaps half the worlds population. Food prices have risen 61 percent globally since December 2008, according to the International Monetary Fund. 

"The price of wheat has exploded, more than doubling in the last eight months to $8.56 a bushel. *When half of your income is spent on food*, as it is in countries such as Yemen, Egypt, Tunisia and the Ivory Coast, price increases of this magnitude bring with them malnutrition and starvation. 

"Food prices in the United States have risen over the past three months at an annualized rate of 5 percent. 

"*There are some 40 million poor in the United States who devote 35 percent of their after-tax incomes to pay for food.*

"*As the cost of fossil fuel climbs*, as climate change continues to disrupt agricultural production and as populations and unemployment swell, we will find ourselves convulsed in more global and domestic unrest. Food riots and political protests will be inevitable. *But it will not necessarily mean more democracy*. "

Chris Hedges: The Collapse of Globalization - Chris Hedges' Columns - Truthdig


----------



## AllieBaba (Mar 31, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


----------



## bodecea (Mar 31, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



They do that a lot, don't they?  They've got their little boxes they put everyone in and can't fathom anyone who does not fit in their little boxes.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Mar 31, 2011)

HUGGY said:


> [
> Death from terrorism isn't even listed.  Therefore you who keep crying to the heavens over Muslims are fucking idiots.
> 
> Death Statistics Tables



Death is not the problem.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 1, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > Not all Nazis killed Jews, btw. But Nazism was still evil and needed to be confronted and wiped out. Nobody did.
> ...



WOW! What is truly sad is that apparently you actually beleive that if you say it, it then becomes fact even though to have failed to provide anything of substance to back your claims. 

How typical. LOL


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 1, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah it does.
> ...



If you believe that something said "makes sense" to inanimate objects then it's obvious that you are the smoking crack. LOL 



Uncensored2008 said:


> > Is it your belief that all of islam should be considered radical?
> 
> 
> 
> *Islam is Islam.*



So you admit that you believe all of islam is the same and therefore when you speak of radical islam you are talking about all of islam. Thank for proving my point. 




Uncensored2008 said:


> No, you're just lying.



actually your islam is islam statement above proves that I am not. You are getting really good at countering your own BS and exposing your own contradictions. LOL 



Uncensored2008 said:


> > Since that is the case, any comparison between christianity and islam would be equivalent to a comparison between christianity
> 
> 
> 
> I've made no such comparison. Such a comparison is absurdly stupid.



Really?? becuase your whole debate with dr.drock earlier in this thread was a comparison between christianity and islam. 



Uncensored2008 said:


> Beyond that, I recognize that one religious group has flown jetliners into US buildings. One religion has opened fire at US Airports in the name of their god. One religion has opened fire at US Army bases, killing and maiming dozens. One religion has recruited those to throw grenades into the tents of their commanding officers. One religion has loosed snipers in Washington DC to murder random people. One religion has put bombs in their shoes and underwear, one religion put bombs in cars to attack Manhattan.
> 
> And the religion SURE THE FUCK ain't Christianity, it's the religion you embrace and promote - Islam.




Oops, looks like u2008 is caught in yet another LIE. LOL 



Uncensored2008 said:


> Christianity is based on the persona of Jesus created by Paul. A pacifist religion which urges turning the other cheek and forgiving ones enemies.
> 
> Islam is based on the Warlord Muhammad. A warrior who raged across Arabia slaughtering anyone in his way, seeking wealth through plunder and power. Wantonly raping and killing.



you do realize that the above IS a comparison between the two which you said was "absurdly stupid."



Uncensored2008 said:


> > Uh you do realize that u2008 who you thanked previously is doing just that don't you?? He and others are arguing that all of islam is radical and therefore any comparison made between islam and chrisitianity is comparing christianity to radical islam in their minds. So thanks for calling them delusional. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And yet I and my logical arguments have shown you to be dishonest and lacking of integrity. 
Furthermore, your own words from page 7 of this thread show that YOU made the comparison. 
Lying about it now only serves to make you look even more ridiculous. LOL


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 1, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow is right. You couldn't even counter what was said.
> ...



So in other words you've got nothing?? No explanation on what you believe I got wrong as you run away from the FACTS that I provided? How typical.

So what is your belief of what happened in the boston tea party and why they painted themselves and dressed up like indians?? Come on, tell us what "really" happened.

This should be good. LOL



drsmith1072 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 1, 2011)

georgephillip said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > *Senate to Hold Hearings on Anti-Muslim Bigotry*
> ...


 
Red herring.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 1, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...


 
I keep thinking if I wait long enough, maybe you'll make sense.

I'll give this a try tho.  Are you saying all Nazis were killers?


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 1, 2011)

And why the fuck are we talking about the Boston Tea party  and big finance? Try to stick to the fucking subject, and definitely try to keep facts relevant to what is going on TODAY.

Comparing the tea party to today's Muslim terrorism is just another lame attempt to legitimize and justify terrorism today. It's symptomatic of people who approve of terrorism and think the victims have it coming.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 1, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > WOW, so YOU used that article as YOUR source to support YOUR argument and now are trying to disavow any connection to what was the foundation of your own argument. LOL
> ...




And yet according to your previous source which you are now running away from he was a self proclaimed atheist. LOL It's quite entertaining to watch you run away from your own words. LOL



Uncensored2008 said:


> The attempt by you limp-dicked, mental retards to paint him as a Christian, failed.



I never tried to paint him as a christian and the following content that you keep deleting as you try to lie about what was actually said shows that to be the case. 
I merely called you out for your dishonest claim and in a desperate attempt to cya you are now dishonestly trying to atttribute an argument that I never made to me. 
You really do make countering your spin and exposing your lies too easy. LOL 



drsmith1072 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 1, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...



The big different between bod's and your posts is that bod's is based on U2008's own comments and rants where as your is ourely made up nonsense.

u2008 has said "islam is islam" so can you show where Bod has said anything that supports your spin?? I didn't think so.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 1, 2011)

Your garbage is so vapid I can't even make sense of it. Try providing real examples and actually say something, loser. Except when you post completely unrelated crap, I can't even find a direct object in your postings, or any statement to dispute.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 1, 2011)

logical4u said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



Are you really going to continue making shite up and trying to attribute it to others when they never said anything of the kind???????????

Look at all of those haters of mosques in this country and the arguments that they make for your evidence of the harassment and undermining.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 1, 2011)

Another worthless post. 

Do you ever say anything? BE SPECIFIC. INCLUDE FACTS AND EXAMPLES.

I get so sick of the 4th grade garbage that comes in here and poses as intelligent rapport.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 1, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow you actually believe that?? you really are a sicko aren't you??
> ...



You don't have to be so hard on yourself man. It's not your fault that you are complete psycho. Or is it??


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 1, 2011)

logical4u said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



And just in case you didn't know, NEITHER IS YOURS!!!! LOL


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 1, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> If Nazi Germany were to rise up today, the same people who defend the right of Islam to butcher and terrorize would be right there defending them as well.
> 
> Because people who embrace an idealogy that devalues human life will always support other idealogies that do the same.



You actually believe that islam has a "right" to butcher and terrorize??? Really?? WOW!!!


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 1, 2011)

Again, wtf are you talking about?


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 1, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...


 
So do you think an opinion is by nature of it's being, not true?

I am of the opinion that my dog farts a lot. Is that not true?


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 1, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > You mean you promote radical islam??
> ...



Aww poor u2008 doesn't like it when others edit his posts and take them out of context as he does to others. Poor wittle u2008. LOL Way to step into that one. LOL 

What is even more hilarious is that you accuse me of not getting sarcasm when I was being just as sarcastic as you were. So not only are you a whining little hypocrite but you not that bright either. LOL 

I did it intentionaly to show how you would react and you did just as I thought you would. 

Wow, you are so predictable. LOL


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 1, 2011)

I think you are on crack as well. The inability to answer a question, to track, to form a coherent sentence...these are warning signs.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 1, 2011)

logical4u said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



How typical, you make the claims, then fail to substantiate them and then try to get others to prove your arguments for you. LOL


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 1, 2011)

That's funny coming from the thread queen of vague meaningless posts...


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 1, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > How many different shapes of cross were used in crucifiction??
> ...



Why are you so obsessed with crack?? I rarely drink and don't use any illegal substances. Furthermore, it's apparent that you know far more about it than I do so why are you so obsessed with crack and other illegal substances?? 



Uncensored2008 said:


> I think not!




That is pretty obvious but thanks for admitting it.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 1, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > You saying it doesn't make it so.
> ...



Aww look at you running away from your own words AGAIN. LOL 

poor little u2008 must be scared of his own shadow. LOL 



drsmith1072 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...



Go ahead and run away again little coward. LOL


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm waiting for a single substantive post from you.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 1, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Thanks for exposing your limited vocabulary and intellect. Now if you are not going to resopond to the content my suggestion to you is that you stop wasting everyones time with your meaningless drool filled trolling. 

Thanks for nothing. LOL


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 1, 2011)

bodecea said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Yes they do it alot but then when their entire argument consists of meaningless drivel that theirs does making shite up is all that they are left with. lol


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 1, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...


 
When you write something worth the consideration and time it takes to respond to it, I'll respond. So far in this thread, you've posted nothing but garbage. It's hard to respond to garbage, as I pointed out.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 1, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



LOL It's really funny how I and others asked someone to provide proof of a claim that they actually made and they fail to do so. Where as, you are asking me to prove a claim that I never made. LOL Oh well I guess I can't blame you for following the same line of making shite up as you go along since that is what the other right wingers are doing. 

Do you see the difference little lemming??


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 1, 2011)

bodecea said:


> To be blunt...what I actually took away from this is that you are in some seriously bad processing hell of your own making.



Yeah, I didn't figure you had the capacity for self-reflection.

Too bad, you're obviously bright. Pretending that reality is not what it is to further partisan goals is not wise.

There are evil creeds in this world. Stalinism - which butchered 65 million peace time civilians. Maoism which butchered 35 million more. Nazism with their 14 million. 

Evil is real - pretending it isn't just gets more innocent people killed. Evil is an idea. Individuals kill individuals. Mass slaughter is driven by ideas.  Mao and Stalin killed 100 million people because of an IDEA, because they believed that Marxism was more important than human life. Karl Marx never killed anyone - it was his ideas which led to the death of some 300 million people over the 20th century. Adolf Hitler never killed anyone - not one person by his own hand. It was his ideas which led to some 78 million people being killed. 

Yes, I view the genocide or democide as more evil than war deaths; still those who died in wars did so because the IDEAS of evil inherent in Communism and Nazism.

So it is with Islam. Islam is evil - that is a simple fact. It is a creed founded by a brutal Warlord which includes rape and murder as dogma. At face value it can be looked at as no less than heinous. To pretend that it is otherwise in order to promote some silly partisan agenda is irrational.

Islam states that terror, war and murder are it's goals. It then acts on those goals - yet the left demands that we adopt a fantasy that Islam is butterflies and flowers. Such a view is delusional.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 1, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> And why the fuck are we talking about the Boston Tea party  and big finance? Try to stick to the fucking subject, and definitely try to keep facts relevant to what is going on TODAY.
> 
> Comparing the tea party to today's Muslim terrorism is just another lame attempt to legitimize and justify terrorism today. It's symptomatic of people who approve of terrorism and think the victims have it coming.



LEARN TO READ.

Someone brought up the tea party so it became a topic. Sorry that you missed that with your inablity to read. Although it is quite surprising that a lemming such as yourself lacks the abiltiy to follow a simple thread. Hmm, must be a case of willful ignorance on your part.

WOW more made up shite. Who compared the tea aprty to today's muslim terrorism?? Do you have anythign real or is making shite up all that you have to offer?? LOL  

You would really make this easier on yourself if you would just LEARN TO READ. LOL


----------



## Dr.Drock (Apr 1, 2011)

Out of curiosity, has anyone ever met an intelligent bigot?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 1, 2011)

georgephillip said:


> "Adequate food, clean water and basic security are already beyond the reach of perhaps half the worlds population.



And to think, a mere 50 years ago these things were beyond the reach of three-quarters of the world's population.

You Communists are dedicated to returning us to that level, and more. When 1% live well and the rest live short, brutal lives, then you Communists will be happy. So it was in the USSR. So it was in Mao's PRC - so it is in North Korea. So it is in the dream you Communists have for all of mankind.

Murray Rothbard said that "Communism is ultimately the hatred of ones fellow man."

You demonstrate that well.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 1, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> Your garbage is so vapid I can't even make sense of it. Try providing real examples and actually say something, loser. Except when you post completely unrelated crap, I can't even find a direct object in your postings, or any statement to dispute.



WOW more willful ignorance on yuor part. Imagine that.

And yet if you actually took the time to READ anything, oops sorry I forgot you don't know how to read. Well IF you could read you would actually see that my post are the polar opposite of your lame attempts at trolling, which is apparently all that you have to offer.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 1, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...


 
Answer the fucking question.

Do you think all Nazis are murderers? Because you were contesting my statement that not all Nazis were murderers. 

It's a simple question. Instead of blathering again without saying anything, you could just answer the question.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 1, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> WOW! What is truly sad is that apparently you actually beleive that if you say it,



I don't know if you're on drugs or schizophrenic, but your posts are irrational and disjointed. I'm not going to debate with you - you simply are not rational.

What I stated is fact. Deal with it.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 1, 2011)

I have a hard time with successive posts that never answer a question or even make a true statement.

some people are schizophrenic AND on drugs!


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 1, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> Another worthless post.
> 
> Do you ever say anything? BE SPECIFIC. INCLUDE FACTS AND EXAMPLES.
> 
> I get so sick of the 4th grade garbage that comes in here and poses as intelligent rapport.



If you could read you would know that I am SPECIFIC and INCLUDE FACTS AND EXAMPLES.
 BTW i do find it funny that since I asked you a few questions a while back, that you never responded to, your only response has been to attack me personally as you avoid the content. How typical. 

Instead of answering questions about youre false claims that you know you can't spin you go to the old faithful fallback of pretty much every rightwinger on this board and that is to try and tear down the poster. LOL 

Thanks for showing how you are just like the rest of the lemmings. However, attacking me as you avoid the content of my posts will do nothing to address or counter what has been said and only makes you look ridiculous. LOL


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 1, 2011)

No, you don't. You make sweeping and untrue generalizations and state your personal hypotheticals as fact.

Provide some numbers to back up anything you say. Reference a real event or statistic. Try using a link. Make a definitive statement.

So far you haven't done any of those things.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 1, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> If you believe that something said "makes sense" to inanimate objects then it's obvious that you are the smoking crack. LOL



Is that bit of "Alice in Wonderland" syntax due to drug use, or simply the voices in your head?



> So you admit that you believe all of islam is the same and therefore when you speak of radical islam you are talking about all of islam. Thank for proving my point.



You lack to wits to grasp even rudimentary concepts. In Islam there is the Koran. Not a King James Koran and a New International Koran - just the Koran.

Islam is Islam.




> actually your islam is islam statement above proves that I am not.



The only thing "proven" is your inability to grasp concepts.



> Really?? becuase your whole debate with dr.drock earlier in this thread was a comparison between christianity and islam.



Are sure that wasn't a debate between the voices in your head.



> Oops, looks like u2008 is caught in yet another LIE. LOL



Sure you did.

Yawn...



> you do realize that the above IS a comparison between the two which you said was "absurdly stupid."



Is that what I said?

LOL - trot along sparky.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 1, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> Again, wtf are you talking about?



Why are you afraid of quoting the posts that you are responding to?? Is it because you don't want people to know what you are actually responding to?? 

BTW you are the one that said islam had a "right" to butcher so I asked you a question about your own words. After all they are your own words due to the fact that no one else has defended what you claim and no one else has said that they have a "right" to butcher and murder. 

So what don't you understand??



drsmith1072 said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > If Nazi Germany were to rise up today, the same people who defend the* right *of Islam to butcher and terrorize would be right there defending them as well.
> ...


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 1, 2011)

So do you think all Nazis were murderers? You contested my statement that they weren't. Let's try to just take one piece of garbage at a time. I've asked you the same question multiple times and you still havne't answered.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 1, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> And why the fuck are we talking about the Boston Tea party  and big finance? Try to stick to the fucking subject, and definitely try to keep facts relevant to what is going on TODAY.



Mea Culpa.

I'm the guilty party on this. I said that the left protects Muslim terrorists because they want to focus their energy on defeating their real enemy, the Tea Party.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 1, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> Your garbage is so vapid I can't even make sense of it.



Neither can I, his syntax is out of Lewis Carol novel. I've given up on trying to debate with him. He's like the man at the corner of Spring and Figueroa having a heated argument with a street lamp. Best to just ignore him.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 1, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



WOW you actually quoted a post that you were responding to. Progress. Imagine that. 

I believe, as most on this board have shown to believe except when it is their opinons being question, that an opinon is not true until proven or substantiated. 

You may be of the opinion that your "dog farts a lot" but what is "a lot" what is the standard? Furthermore, can you provide anything of substance that shows your statement to be true? When your dog is compared to what would be considered average among all dogs would it be considered "a lot"? In order to make an opinion to be at least based on the truth it has to be based on something of substance. 

You got it yet or do you need to go back to school??


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 1, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> I think you are on crack as well. The inability to answer a question, to track, to form a coherent sentence...these are warning signs.



OK so what questions that i have been asked that I have I not answered?? 

Did you follow that or is that incoherent too?? LOL 

Funny how you seemed to follow my previous post well enough to try to spin a response to even as you now claim that I am incoherent. 

Way to expose your own dishonesty hack. 

Thanks for trolling.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 1, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> So do you think all Nazis were murderers? You contested my statement that they weren't. Let's try to just take one piece of garbage at a time. I've asked you the same question multiple times and you still havne't answered.



Not all Nazis were murderers, or else the trials would have gone on forever.   But all Nazis were culpable....like drunk drivers....you KNOW it's a very bad thing and people are probably going to get hurt and YOU KNOW IT.

If they didn't know what they were doing was wrong, they wouldn't have tried to hide their membership quite so much after the war now, would they?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 1, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> Aww look at you running away from your own words AGAIN. LOL



ROFLMAO

I seriously laughed out loud at that.

You honestly are as clueless as you present yourself, aren't you?


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 1, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



Oh so that was coherent and you understood that even though you claim that I hafve failed to provide anything coherent. Got it. thanks for exposing your dishonesty. LOL

SO what was so hard for you to understand??


Was if the fact that u2008 was trying to put words into maggie's mouth when he made up the claim that she "defends and supports radical islam"?



Uncensored2008 said:


> you defend and support radical Islam



or was it the fact that u2008 tried to put words into maggie's mouth when he made up the that she is an enemy to America??



Uncensored2008 said:


> you share a common enemy with them - Americans.



So what about all of that do you not understand?? 

Or is it that you don't consider the FACT that one of your own is lying and making shite up and falsely attributing it to others "worth the consideration?"

So which is it??


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 1, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...




YOU asked me if I was saying something I clearly said that no I did not say it. Are you reatarded?? 
Furthermore, I thought I wasn't providing anything coherent so how did you even know what to say?? LOL



AllieBaba said:


> Do you think all Nazis are murderers?



That was not the question that you asked. So why change your question now??

Here is the question you asked and the one that I answered. 


AllieBaba said:


> Are you saying all Nazis were killers?



So are you caught up to speed yet or do you need more help??



AllieBaba said:


> Because you were contesting my statement that not all Nazis were murderers.



Actually NO, i was not and if you knew how to read you would know that. What you did was ask me a question about what I was saying as you tried to put words into my mouth. However, the fact is that I never said anything of the kind. 

Now, you are asking a different question as you lie and claim that i didn't answer your original question when i did. 



AllieBaba said:


> It's a simple question. Instead of blathering again without saying anything, you could just answer the question.



I answered your first question but you are far too ingorant to understand that I did. 

Here is your question again.



AllieBaba said:


> *Are you saying* all Nazis were killers?



and here is my response.



drsmith1072 said:


> you are asking me to prove *a claim that I never made*.



If you could only read and learn to follow what was actually said you wouldn't be embarassing yourself like this.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 1, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > WOW! What is truly sad is that apparently you actually beleive that if you say it,
> ...



Actually if you would leave my comments in their full and complete context instead of deleting half of posts they are quite rational. 

BTW saying it's fact and proving that it's fact are two different things. You have the former down perfect now if you could just follow through with the latter. LOL


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 1, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > Your garbage is so vapid I can't even make sense of it.
> ...


 
Except Lewis Carroll is enjoyable!


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 1, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...


Finance capitalism depends heavily on profit$ from oil sales and arms sales. It is not a tactic of diverting attention away from an object of significance to point out "Radical Islam's" import to those who get filthy rich from war and oil.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 1, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> I have a hard time with successive posts that never answer a question or even make a true statement.



Then why do you post that way?? You claimed in your previous post that i didn;t answer your question which was a LIE and you have yet to answer any of the questions that I ahve asked you. Thanks for calling yourself out. LOL 



AllieBaba said:


> some people are schizophrenic AND on drugs!



And you and u2008 are perfect examples of that. After all you two are the ones that are obsessed with both.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 1, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...


 
You MORON. I didn't say you said Nazis weren't killers. I ASKED YOU A FUCKING QUESTION. It's a yes/no question. It's the simplest form of a question there is...DO YOU THINK ALL NAZIS WERE KILLERS? That's the question. It's a logical question since you challenged my assertion that NOT ALL NAZIS ARE KILLERS. 

You laughed at that statement, so I assume you think all Nazis are killers. Now I know that's ridiculous, HENCE THE FUCKING QUESTION. DO YOU THINK THAT? If you don't think that, why on earth would you challenge the statement "Not all Nazis were killers". 

This has been an attempt to engage you in some sort of meaningful discourse, where you discuss a particular point you have challenged. It failed. Duly noted, you are relegated to the status of "baby doll with no hair and pen marks across face".


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 1, 2011)

BTW, that baby doll is the body double for more cherished toys, lol. In war games, that baby doll is the one that is always slated for destruction.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 1, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Not all Nazis were murderers, or else the trials would have gone on forever.   *But all Nazis were culpable*....like drunk drivers....



But not all Muslims, because - well, because, um JUST BECAUSE.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 1, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...



Actually, he made those false accusations about me too.   Uncensored has his own brand of "Integrity"....it involves lying about people he disagrees with.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 1, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> No, you don't. You make sweeping and untrue generalizations and state your personal hypotheticals as fact.




Really like what?? Got proof?? 



AllieBaba said:


> Provide some numbers to back up anything you say.



What have I said that is required to be backed up by nymbers?? I have asked u2008 to provide proof of the numbers that he has provided and he has failed. So please clarify.



AllieBaba said:


> Reference a real event or statistic.



For what?? Be specific. What claims that I have made have failed to provide evidence for?? Got proof? 



AllieBaba said:


> Try using a link. Make a definitive statement.



Uh I have done both. 



AllieBaba said:


> So far you haven't done any of those things.



and yet I have where as you have failed to address anything that I have actaully said or even shown how I haven't done any of the above. 

All you do is make vague generalizations and claim that everything is incoherent as you pretend that claiming that is a valid response as you turn tail and run instead of actually addressing what was actaully said.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 1, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > If you believe that something said "makes sense" to inanimate objects then it's obvious that you are the smoking crack. LOL
> ...




You are the one that said it made sense to crack. So look to yourself for the "alice in wonderland" syntax since you were the one talking about making sense to inanimate objects. 



Uncensored2008 said:


> That makes no sense.





Uncensored2008 said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah it does.
> ...



Oops looks like U2008 is sticking his feet in his mouth AGAIN. LOL


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 1, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > So you admit that you believe all of islam is the same and therefore when you speak of radical islam you are talking about all of islam. Thank for proving my point.
> ...



So what am i getting wrong here? I have asked you to explain your position and the best response that you had was "islam is islam" meaning they are all the same. Or is there some other hidden meaning that I am missing. Instead of merely making baseless generalities how about you show how I failed to grasp what you are trying to say?? 

Or is explaining your position too much to ask of you?


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 1, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > actually your islam is islam statement above proves that I am not.
> ...



Really?? then what did i get wrong?? Islam is islam is clearly stating that they are all the same both radical and nonradical. So please, give some specifics as to what I got wrong.


----------



## Montesquieu (Apr 1, 2011)

Why do they trivialize it?

Because it will only show the voters that earth isn't peopled by peace-loving, internationally respectable people who are a bit closer to the Middle Ages than we are.


----------



## Mr Liberty (Apr 1, 2011)

ogibillm said:


> Hot Wire said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...


It is not just the loss of life, I find threatening, It is their political agenda.  I see them using liberal emigration policies to invade, colonize and conquer western nations through the election process.  It is not just a religion, it is an ideology.  They insist on living under sharia law,  would you feel threaten if the Christian right was fighting for the establishment of canon law? Would it bother you if Christian schools were teaching children that Muslims and Jews were pigs and apes and their lives were therefore less valuable? Some say that there are moderate Muslims.  I am not convinced.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 1, 2011)

bodecea said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...


 
Have you added anything to the conversation yet? When that happens I want to have a party, because it will be the first time...


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 1, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > Really?? becuase your whole debate with dr.drock earlier in this thread was a comparison between christianity and islam.
> ...



Yes and I even cited your own words and your own post. Funny how it didn't make it from my post to yours. LOL 



Uncensored2008 said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > Oops, looks like u2008 is caught in yet another LIE. LOL
> ...



actually yes I did but in your usual dishonesty you chose to delete your own words that draw a comparison between the two. Here they are again try not to delete this time.



Uncensored2008 said:


> Beyond that, I recognize that one religious group has flown jetliners into US buildings. One religion has opened fire at US Airports in the name of their god. One religion has opened fire at US Army bases, killing and maiming dozens. One religion has recruited those to throw grenades into the tents of their commanding officers. One religion has loosed snipers in Washington DC to murder random people. One religion has put bombs in their shoes and underwear, one religion put bombs in cars to attack Manhattan.
> 
> And the religion SURE THE FUCK ain't Christianity, it's the religion you embrace and promote - Islam.




So if that isn't a comparison between the two then what is it?? LOL


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 1, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > you do realize that the above IS a comparison between the two which you said was "absurdly stupid."
> ...



Yes that is what you said. So thanks for being "absurdly stupid." LOL


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 1, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > Aww look at you running away from your own words AGAIN. LOL
> ...





drsmith1072 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...




LOL coward. 

BTW I see that you failed to respond to my calling you out for citing the WRONG word on that thesaurus page. Further showing what a coward you truly are. LOL 

Please show how atheist and agnostic are synonyms again. LOL this time cite your source so everyone can see that you were trying to claim they were synonyms because they were listed as synonyms for nihilism. LOL


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 1, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...



BTW I also loved it when you compared the GOP to a religion. LOL

http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...threat-from-radical-islam-48.html#post3482301


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 1, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > No, you don't. You make sweeping and untrue generalizations and state your personal hypotheticals as fact.
> ...


 
You haven't actually said anything. The one and only specific comment I've seen you make was when you pshawed the idea that all Nazis aren't murderers.

Yet when I try to ask you what you mean by that, you obfuscate. 

It's a really dishonest tactic when used by one who knows what they're doing. I think you just don't have any sort of organized thinking going on, however. It's more like a by-product of your lameness, rather than intentional.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 1, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...


 
Perhaps not true synonyms, but:


"*Agnostic atheism*, also called *atheistic agnosticism*, is a philosophical position that encompasses both atheism and agnosticism.[1] Agnostic atheists are atheistic because they do not hold a belief in the existence of any deity, and agnostic because they do not claim to know with certainty whether any deity exists.[1][2]"

Agnostic atheism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## bodecea (Apr 1, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...






This is getting pretty funny, I must say.


----------



## Mr Liberty (Apr 1, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Robert said:
> 
> 
> > You do have to wonder.... You hear the left constantly refer to Christianity as a "radical religion" but you'll never hear the left say the same of Islam.
> ...



Really, then why is sharia law enforced in so many Muslim countries?  What country lives under canon law?  Perhaps you should listen to those who have left the Muslim faith.  I think they are in a position to know about Islam.  Christianity has had reformations.  In Islam reformation is not allowed.
A good Christian should live and think like Jesus.  The problem with Christianity is no one does.  A good Muslim should live and think like Mohammad.  Too many are.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 1, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



You asked if I was saying that all nazi's were killers and i clearly answered that question and said I did not say that. 



AllieBaba said:


> It's a yes/no question.



and I answered it with a negative saying that I "NEVER SAID IT" you are just too damn stupid to remember what you said in your zealous needs to attack those who dare present a position that is opposite of yours. 



AllieBaba said:


> It's the simplest form of a question there is...DO YOU THINK ALL NAZIS WERE KILLERS?



that is NOT the question that you asked. 



AllieBaba said:


> That's the question. It's a logical question since you challenged my assertion that NOT ALL NAZIS ARE KILLERS.



When and where did you make any such assertion?? 



AllieBaba said:


> You laughed at that statement, so I *assume* you think all Nazis are killers.



The moment you assumed and tried to attribute your assumptions to me you tried to put words in my mouth. Do you get it yet moron?? 



AllieBaba said:


> Now I know that's ridiculous, HENCE THE FUCKING QUESTION. DO YOU THINK THAT? If you don't think that, why on earth would you challenge the statement "Not all Nazis were killers".




again with the claim that I challenged something. Please show when and where I challenged any STATEMENT that you made that resembles what you quote above. You asked a QUESTION and now seem to be arguing that you QUESTION is a STATEMENT. You do know the difference ebtween the two don't you?? 



AllieBaba said:


> This has been an attempt to engage you in some sort of meaningful discourse, where you discuss a particular point you have challenged. It failed. Duly noted, you are relegated to the status of "baby doll with no hair and pen marks across face".




If you consider dishonestly trying to put words into people's mouth as you lie and change your question and then falsely claim that your original quesiton was not answered when it was "meaningful discourse" then you are obviously a complete and total moron.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 1, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Not all Nazis were murderers, or else the trials would have gone on forever.   *But all Nazis were culpable*....like drunk drivers....
> ...



 Are you actually trying to claim that the political party that controlled germany is comparable to a religion??

Really?? WOW! Isn't this like when you tried to compare teh GOP to a religion?? LOL


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 1, 2011)

bodecea said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



Yeah and then some loser trolls in and start attributing all of u2008's "qualitites" to you even as they fail to address anything that you actually said as they pick up right where u2008 left off and starts making shite up as well. LOL

Oh well what can you do? Moronic lemmings like the right wingers on this board tend to flock together and follow each other off the same cliff. LOL


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 1, 2011)

Montesquieu said:


> Why do they trivialize it?
> 
> Because it will only show the voters that earth isn't peopled by peace-loving, internationally respectable people who are a bit closer to the Middle Ages than we are.



If you had bothered to read what those on the left have actually said in this thread you probably wouldn't have posted such meaningless drivel.

But then who knows. Based on what you posted you may have posted it even knowing that you are WRONG.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 1, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...



Funny that you should ask that question since you haven't added anything of value to the conversation with your incessant trolling.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 1, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



So I will take your continued incessant trolling as a NO that you can't prove anything that you said. 

Thanks for nothing troll. LOL 



AllieBaba said:


> The one and only specific comment I've seen you make was when you pshawed the idea that all Nazis aren't murderers.
> 
> Yet when I try to ask you what you mean by that, you obfuscate.
> 
> It's a really dishonest tactic when used by one who knows what they're doing. I think you just don't have any sort of organized thinking going on, however. It's more like a by-product of your lameness, rather than intentional.



My response was to u2008 and his 1% claim



drsmith1072 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



and then you asked me a QUESTION.



AllieBaba said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


 
You did NOT make a STATEMENT to me as you dishonestly claim. Furthermore, I answered your question which you falsely claimed I did not and LOLed at YOU not your statement that I wasn't even responding to.



drsmith1072 said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...




 You are so busy trying to put words into my mouth as you try to rewrite how the original conversation went that you fail to realize how much of a fool you are making of yourself.


----------



## Mr Liberty (Apr 1, 2011)

Dr.Drock said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.Drock said:
> ...



Why did we go into Afghanistan?  Because of 9/11.  Apply a little cause and effect please.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 1, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Your desperate attempt to cover for u2008's dishonesty is beyond hilarious. 

Describing a FORM of atheism or agnosticism that is a combination of aspects of both does nothing to address u2008's dishonest claim that atheist and agnostic are synonyms. 

He based his claim on a LIE and nothing will change that. 

You morons will try to spin anything won't you?? LOL


----------



## bodecea (Apr 1, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...



Allie's still fuming over the so-called "ground zero mosque".


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 1, 2011)

bodecea said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...




Exactly. u2008 can't back up his claims and neither can allie, even as he rushes to try and defend u2008, so allie tries to move the goal posts. LOL


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 1, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Actually, he made those false accusations about me too.   Uncensored has his own brand of "Integrity"....it involves lying about people he disagrees with.



That is hardly a lie.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 1, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, he made those false accusations about me too.   *Uncensored has his own brand of "Integrity"....it involves lying about people he disagrees with*.
> ...



Indeed.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 1, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> So if that isn't a comparison between the two then what is it?? LOL



It's a contrast between them, dumbass.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 1, 2011)

bodecea said:


> This is getting pretty funny, I must say.



The more desperate your little feral baboon gets, the funnier it gets.

Think he caught on to the whole cover of Time that I posted?

LOL, Nah - he didn't.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 1, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> Are you actually trying to claim that the political party that controlled germany is comparable to a religion??



Why would one creed that holds all-encompassing control over it's followers NOT be comparable to another?

Simply because your shameful party shares common goals?

Look, you're not rational - but would a leftist NOT under a psychiatrists care like to take a stab at this?


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 1, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...


 
No, you FUCKING IDIOT. The question was not "DID YOU SAY THAT ALL NAZIS ARE MURDERERS" it was "Do you think all Nazis are murderers?"

I haven't put any words into your mouth. You challenged the statement that all Nazis aren't murderers and have done nothing but piss and moan since. You refuse to answer the simple yes or no question, you refuse to elaborate on what you did mean, and instead are pretending that by asking you if you think all Nazi's are murderers, I am "putting words into" your mouth.

How is asking you to state an opinion putting words into your mouth? 

What a moron.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 1, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Allie's still fuming over the so-called "ground zero mosque".



Are you under the illusion that the incoherent ramblings of drsmith IMPROVE your position?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 1, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Indeed.



Clever...

Now why don't you try addressing this;

http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...threat-from-radical-islam-51.html#post3484208


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 1, 2011)

Just for further clarification...

I said...
All Nazis were not murderers.

Dr. Whasis said that was ridiculous.

I said:
"Do you believe all Nazis were murderers?"

Dr. whasis:

"I never said that!"

Me:

"Do you think all Nazis were murderers?"

Whasis:

"Stop putting words in my mouth!"

What a loon.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 1, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Allie's still fuming over the so-called "ground zero mosque".
> ...



What is incoherent about them?   Please explain.....without resorting to making up stuff.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 1, 2011)

You aren't able to frame coherent thought yourself, bod. So don't worry about it.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 1, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> You aren't able to frame coherent thought yourself, bod. So don't worry about it.



Still stinging over Muslims being allowed to build on their own property in NYC, I see.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 1, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Indeed.
> ...



Easy.   Democrats don't trivialize the threat from radical Islam.   Clinton even warned Bush about radical Islam when he took over in 2001.   How'd that work out?   

However, Democrats seem to be able to distinguish between radical Islam and Islam....just like distinguishing between radical Christianity and Christianity.   Democrats don't seem inclined as much to run around like Chicken Little or hide under their beds when Muslims appear or speak.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 1, 2011)

bodecea said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > You aren't able to frame coherent thought yourself, bod. So don't worry about it.
> ...


 
Red herring, I see.

Still nothing to add? Go figure.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 1, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


 
Yeah, like the Brits and Europe distinguish between good & bad Muslims.  They're uber-civilized as well, and refused to acknowledge that a Muslim population is a lawless, dangerous, murderous population:

"Muslim protesters, some of them women clad in black burqas, [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rq4el7gyPas&feature=player_embedded"]marched in[/ame] London last week to demand Sharia law for the United Kingdom.The march did not receive much publicity in the British press, although it made the rounds on the Internet via YouTube. 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rq4el7gyPas&feature=player_embedded"]The protesters carried[/ame] signs with disturbing anti-American and anti-European messages. Islam the solution for mankind, one said, while another proclaimed that democracy will bring oppression. Another called the United States, Britain, and France a trinity of evil, while fourth warned that Sharia will dominate the world.

Muslims Again Demand Sharia For Britain

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rq4el7gyPas&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - Sharia march and Interview Oxford St March 25[/ame]


----------



## bodecea (Apr 1, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



Sorry, it goes right to the topic of this OP.   You are an example of someone NOT a Democrat running around like the sky was falling because American Muslims wanted to build a community center on their own property in NYC.

NOT being against that would probably be classified by YOU as us trivializing the threat of radical Islam.


But you are welcome to prove me wrong and state that the so-called "Ground Zero Mosque" is not an example of radical Islam we should be very worried about.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 1, 2011)

Wow that was weird.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 1, 2011)

bodecea said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


 
Thank you.

Red herring AND ad hominem.

And false premise.

good job, skippy!


----------



## Hot Wire (Apr 1, 2011)

Here is more action from the islamic savage beasts.A quran is burned and those muzzie
barbarians go on a killing and beheading riot.What filthy evil beasts muslims are.Iam proud to HATE islam.

At Least 12 Killed During Koran-Burning Protest at UN Office in Afghanistan - FoxNews.com


----------



## Hot Wire (Apr 1, 2011)

To every muslim on earth,Ram islam up your asses!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 1, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Easy.   Democrats don't trivialize the threat from radical Islam.



That's a lie. YOU trivialize the threat - it is your purpose in this thread.

You seek to create the illusion that all these acts are isolated incidents that really have nothing to do with Islam.

That's false, you know it's false, yet you promote the idea?

WHY? Only you know for sure, but from my perspective you do it out of pure partisanship. Your party has taken an Antisemitic stance and opposes strong defense. So minimalist portrayal of the threat Islam - not "radical" Islam, but Islam in general poses, serves the agenda of the party.  



> Clinton even warned Bush about radical Islam when he took over in 2001.



Yeah, "George, Muslims might attack."

Damn - Bush had all the information he needed from that.

What fucking bullshit. Again this demonstrates that it's all just partisanship with you. You care ONLY about scoring points on the other party, because your enemy isn't those who would harm this nation, your enemy is Republicans. You appear to care little if at all about the lives and property of your fellow Americans, only about what positions your party to gain more power.



> However, Democrats seem to be able to distinguish between radical Islam and Islam....



Yeah, we saw that at Ft. Hood, which was "just an isolated incident."



> just like distinguishing between radical Christianity and Christianity.



Damn those Christians and all the terrorist act they keep perpetrating.

You feign that you don't promote Islamic terrorism - but what are lies like the one you posted above really meant to do?

Sure, on one level you lie because you hate Christians. But you also lie because you want to cover for the acts of Islam. "Islam is no different from Christianity - both have terrorists." 

Except it's a lie - you KNOW it's a lie and you tell it with malice in order to promote Islamic terrorism.

There is no "Christian Brotherhood" with organized terrorists. There is no "Christian Jihad" committing acts of murder and mayhem around the globe.

Oh sure, you'll shit on Jerry Falwell or perhaps Glenn Beck in your rush to cover for the terrorists. But the "Religious Right" don't engage in terrorism. I don't give a fuck that you hate them for saying that being gay is a sin. Grow up, them calling you a sinner does nothing to you. Hasan murdering 13 people in the promotion of the stated goals of Islam - not radial Islam, but mainstream Islam, destroys untold lives, rippling out to wives and husbands robbed of spouses, children robbed of mothers and fathers. But you don't give a fuck, you'll spout the party lies that "it's got nothing to do with Islam," no matter how many hundreds of times it happens. You serve the party, what does it matter who dies and how many lives are destroyed, just as long as party goals are met?

Integrity is something you don't have, and you don't grasp.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 1, 2011)

Hot Wire said:


> Here is more action from the islamic savage beasts.A quran is burned and those muzzie
> barbarians go on a killing and beheading riot.What filthy evil beasts muslims are.Iam proud to HATE islam.
> 
> At Least 12 Killed During Koran-Burning Protest at UN Office in Afghanistan - FoxNews.com



What fucking animals.

Islam has no more place in a civilized world than Nazism - it's Siamese twin does.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 1, 2011)

I keep saying...allow the religion, you have to.

But punish every single fucking criminal act. Bigamy, boom. Illegal residency? Boom, you and your family go back home. Acts of hate? Mandatory sentence. Discrimination? To the nth of the law. 

We pulled the Mormons into line when they stepped over the line. They adjusted. Islam can adjust or die.


----------



## Hot Wire (Apr 1, 2011)

Come on liberals,get back here and defend the evil cult of islam again.Make total asses of yourselves!
Educated people know the truth.islam is a backward bloodlusting cult  from hell.FU liberal pigs
for defending these muzzie monsters!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 1, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> I keep saying...allow the religion, you have to.



Of course we have to allow the religion.

We allow Nazism. No one has been arrested for being a Nazi, no one will be.

What we don't do is TOLERATE Nazism. If you are Nazi, you are a pariah - as well you should be. We don't hand wring about "Good Nazis" and "Moderate Nazis." Nazism is a creed of evil, those who follow it are scum.

What we should not do is TOLERATE Islam. You want to follow a creed of evil? You have that right, but those who embrace evil should be shunned by those who do not.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 1, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > I keep saying...allow the religion, you have to.
> ...


 
I agree, see my  point about treating it in this country the same way? Why Islam should get more consideration and allowances than any other hate group, I don't know.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 1, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



Yeah, I knew you had no legit answer to that.


----------



## BlindBoo (Apr 1, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Indeed.
> ...




Why, you just deny the answer and denigrate anyone posting that they don't trivialize the threat from radical Islam.  BTW, you never really posted any quotes fomr Democrats trivializing the threat posed by Islamic Radicals have you?


----------



## bodecea (Apr 1, 2011)

Hot Wire said:


> Here is more action from the islamic savage beasts.A quran is burned and those muzzie
> barbarians go on a killing and beheading riot.What filthy evil beasts muslims are.Iam proud to HATE islam.
> 
> At Least 12 Killed During Koran-Burning Protest at UN Office in Afghanistan - FoxNews.com



And I hate radicals and murderers of all stripes....particularly those who hide behind the auspices of religion.

But I don't hate religions.    Someone else said it better than I did.   

I don't hate Islam.   But I'd never ever become a Muslim.   I'd rather be a Baptist.   But I'd rather jump off a cliff than be a Baptist.   

Religions don't kill people....people kill people.

Show me ALL Muslims killing people and I'll show you an empty world.


----------



## BlindBoo (Apr 1, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Brits and Europe?  What does that have to do with the democrats and false statement of the title of this thread?  Do you have some quotes or something where the democrats have taken the position that radical Islamics are not a serious threat?


----------



## bodecea (Apr 1, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Easy.   Democrats don't trivialize the threat from radical Islam.
> ...





See what I mean about you having us all in little boxes of your own design and you CANNOT fathom us being outside your little boxes?

Why do you even bother having conversations with people you disagree with?    You have us all "figured out" and don't need any input from us at all, do you?   You know more about what we believe than we do.

So what if you have to live in a fantasy world to be happy.....a fantasy world with us all in little boxes of your design.


----------



## Vel (Apr 1, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Hot Wire said:
> 
> 
> > Here is more action from the islamic savage beasts.A quran is burned and those muzzie
> ...




 Not all southerners were slave owners, but southern society as a whole allowed the practice of keeping slaves, not only to exist, but to prosper. As a result, southern society as a whole felt the wrath of reconstruction for it's failure to reign in those that couldn't see the wrong in one person owning another. In my opinion you're dealing with a parallel in Islam. The Islamic society as a group allows the terroristic and barbaric elements of it's religion to thrive and as such is responsible for it's atrocities.


----------



## kaz (Apr 1, 2011)

Vel6377 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Hot Wire said:
> ...



Well put


----------



## bodecea (Apr 1, 2011)

Vel6377 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Hot Wire said:
> ...



25% of Southerns owned slaves and it was considered a mark of wealth and status.

Less that 1% of Muslims are terrorists/radicals.   Is it considered a mark of wealth and status?

Are you TRUELY comparing Southerners with slaves to Islamic terrorists?


----------



## BlindBoo (Apr 1, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Hot Wire said:
> 
> 
> > Here is more action from the islamic savage beasts.A quran is burned and those muzzie
> ...



Radical Fucking animals no doubt.

Intollerant assholes who demonize an entire religion based on the actions of a few I was going to say "have no place in the civilized world either", but they're just assholes.

Fuck off and have a great weekend bitches.


----------



## kaz (Apr 1, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Hot Wire said:
> ...



Christians have done plenty though history to deserve the same statement.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 1, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> Why, you just deny the answer and denigrate anyone posting that they don't trivialize the threat from radical Islam.



I'm trying to get to the bottom of why you on the left defend and promote a hate group.



> BTW, you never really posted any quotes fomr Democrats trivializing the threat posed by Islamic Radicals have you?



Ah, the old "prove water is wet" ploy.

Yeah, that'll work...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 1, 2011)

bodecea said:


> And I hate radicals and murderers of all stripes....particularly those who hide behind the auspices of religion.



There you go again.

They aren't "hiding behind" anything, and you fucking well know it. They are following the commands of the Koran and the Hadiths, they are practicing the religion as it is designed.



> But I don't hate religions.



Um, well there are those Christians..



> Religions don't kill people....people kill people.



Nazis don't kill people, people kill people.

Could you be any more fucking stupid?


----------



## bodecea (Apr 1, 2011)

kaz said:


> Vel6377 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




Oh yes....let's compare Southern slave holders/non-slave holders to Muslim terrorists/non-terrorists.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 1, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > And I hate radicals and murderers of all stripes....particularly those who hide behind the auspices of religion.
> ...



This is actually true that people kill people.   All they need, it appears, is an excuse.    Like saying that a religion is made up of nothing but evil people out to get them.   The Nazis said that about Jews.   Like saying that you cannot separate the person from the religion.   The Nazis said that about the Jews.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 1, 2011)

bodecea said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


 
Why on earth would I lend your bs meaningless drivel credence by responding to it, outside of identifying it as the tripe it is?


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 1, 2011)

bodecea said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Vel6377 said:
> ...


 
You are unbelievably dense.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 1, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



I knew you would say something along those lines too.   It's pretty much what you've got to work with.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 1, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



And yet, I seem to have you completely pwnd.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 1, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > "Adequate food, clean water and basic security are already beyond the reach of perhaps half the worlds population.
> ...


*Do you blame Mao or Stalin?*

"Food prices have risen 61 percent globally since December 2008, according to the International Monetary Fund. The price of wheat has exploded, more than doubling in the last eight months to $8.56 a bushel."

*What does the corporate state have to offer?* 

"The corporate state has nothing to offer the left or the right but fear. 

"It uses fearfear of secular humanism or fear of Christian fasciststo turn the population into passive accomplices. 

"*As long as we remain afraid nothing will change*.

"Friedrich von Hayek and Milton Friedman, two of the major architects for unregulated capitalism, should never have been taken seriously. But the wonders of corporate propaganda and corporate funding turned these fringe figures into revered prophets in our universities, think tanks, the press, legislative bodies, courts and corporate boardrooms. 

"We still endure the cant of their discredited economic theories even as Wall Street sucks the U.S. Treasury dry and engages once again in the speculation that has to date evaporated some *$40 trillion in global wealth*. 

"We are taught by all systems of information to chant the mantra that the market knows best." 

*Does the market know best?*

Chris Hedges: The Collapse of Globalization - Chris Hedges' Columns - Truthdig


----------



## Mr Liberty (Apr 1, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> I keep saying...allow the religion, you have to.
> 
> But punish every single fucking criminal act. Bigamy, boom. Illegal residency? Boom, you and your family go back home. Acts of hate? Mandatory sentence. Discrimination? To the nth of the law.
> 
> We pulled the Mormons into line when they stepped over the line. They adjusted. Islam can adjust or die.



The Mormons were willing to.  The Muslims are not.  The Church of latter saint did not teach violence from the pulpit.  the Muslims do.
It is not just the democrats that are trivialize this threat, the republicans are just as bad.  This Islamic ideology is just as dangerous as the Nazi were.  If left unchecked, this world will enter a new dark age.  Being nice to them is not the answer.  Silence is not the answer.  The Germans thought this in the 1920s, By the 30s it was too late.  Muslims need to be confronted and not just the right, but by the left as well.


----------



## Mr Liberty (Apr 1, 2011)

georgephillip said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Milton Friedman promoted a free market.  This market is called corporatism.  An essential part of a free market is the "right for all participators to fail."  In corporatism some are to big to fail.
What does this have to do with democrats trivializing the threat from radical Islam?


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 1, 2011)

bodecea said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 1, 2011)

Mr Liberty said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > I keep saying...allow the religion, you have to.
> ...


 
I know this.


----------



## Mr Liberty (Apr 1, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Vel6377 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Why not? 
The southern slave owners had economic motivations and the Muslims have religious motivations.  I am unmoved just because the minority of terrorist is smaller than the slave holders.  The fact that the majority tolerates the evil practice is damnable.  They both teach their children that their evil is normal and proper.  They both hold that other people are less valuable--less human.  This country trivialize the issue of slavery for almost 80 years, solving the problem was very very bloody.  all evil needs is for good men to do nothing.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 1, 2011)

Mr Liberty said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


*Democrats and Republicans trivialize the threat from globalization.* This was a point I made several pages back while trying to contrast threat levels from radical Islam and the US transnational corporate warfare state. 

Radical Islam is not a threat to the US in the same sense that global corporatism is, imho. Radical Islam makes a convenient enemy for those who get rich from arms sales and oil sales in the same way the USSR did during the Cold War.

If radical Islam vanished tomorrow in the same way the Soviet Union did 20 years ago, the corporatists would simply conjure a new "enemy" in order to continue their blood for oil "free market" plunder.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 1, 2011)

Mr Liberty said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Vel6377 said:
> ...


 
Economic motivation and religious motivation are NOT interchangeable. This is just a crappy logical fallacy.


----------



## Political Junky (Apr 1, 2011)

Mr Liberty said:


> Milton Friedman promoted a free market.  This market is called corporatism.  An essential part of a free market is the "right for all participators to fail."  In corporatism some are to big to fail.
> What does this have to do with democrats trivializing the threat from radical Islam?



Mussolini defined his Fascism as Corporatism. I guess he and Milton Friedman thought a lot alike.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 1, 2011)

And Hitler told a lot of lies, too.

Just because they say it doesn't make it so. In fact, despots and tyrants are highly motivated to obscure the truth.


----------



## Vel (Apr 1, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Vel6377 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



It is estimated that less than 6% of southerners owned slaves, but before you get yourself fixated on a numbers game, realize that you missed the point of my earlier post. 
 My point was that if a society at large condones or even just turns a blind eye to certain behaviors, then that overall society becomes culpable in the misdeeds committed. As the south as a whole was held accountable for the actions of some, then it should come as no surprise that Islam will eventually be held accountable for the actions of the terrorists protected by that society. If "peaceful" Muslims don't want to be tarred by the same brush, they need to do more than say, "Well, he did a bad thing but they shouldn't have dishonored the prophet".


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 1, 2011)

When the south refused to concede to the global opinion that they should step away from slavery, the world stepped in and ground them into the dirt.

Let's hope we do the same thing to Islam.


----------



## Jroc (Apr 1, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Hot Wire said:
> ...



 Wrong... if "moderate" muslims would stand with us against the whackos that supposedly pervert their faith, they will be accepted with open arms. The problem is too many say nothing or simply get offended, they should be with us against the radicals like this man...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KpRgqDMrD4M]YouTube - Dr. Zuhdi Jasser&#39;s testimony before the Committee on Homeland Security[/ame]


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 1, 2011)

Political Junky said:


> Mr Liberty said:
> 
> 
> > Milton Friedman promoted a free market.  This market is called corporatism.  An essential part of a free market is the "right for all participators to fail."  In corporatism some are to big to fail.
> ...


*Salvador Allende and Augusto Pinochet would probably agree.*

"The Chilean experiment originated in an exchange program of economists (including Milton Friedman) between the University of Chicago and Chile's Catholic University in Santiago. 

"In August 1972, more than a year before the military coup, the CIA funded a 300-page economic blueprint which it supplied to the country's military and some of the most ambitious business families in an effort to hasten the overthrow of Salvador Allende's socialist government, which had been elected by a small plurality in 1970." 

Standard Schaefer: an Interview with Michael Hudson on Chile


----------



## bodecea (Apr 1, 2011)

Vel6377 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Vel6377 said:
> ...



About 25% of Southern whites owned slaves...the number you quoted is those who owned more than just a few slaves.

And I got your point just fine.


----------



## Hot Wire (Apr 2, 2011)

georgephillip said:


> Mr Liberty said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


9/11  WOULD NOT OF HAPPENED if the evil deathcult of islam was not allowed
here muzz lover!


----------



## bodecea (Apr 2, 2011)

Hot Wire said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Liberty said:
> ...



Who is going to "not allow" a 1300 year old religion practiced by almost a billion?


----------



## Hot Wire (Apr 2, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Hot Wire said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Simple ,You F ing idiot,outlaw islam in USA as a subversive murderous deathcult that it is.
Export all the muslim savage animals.The ones that dont want to leave should be put in concentration camps and srerilized


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 2, 2011)

Hot Wire said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Liberty said:
> ...


*Why do they hate us?*

A careful reading of the 9/11 Commission's 567-page final report reveals a single sentence on page 147 that sheds light on Khalid Sheikh Mohammed's ("the mastermind of 9/11 attacks") motivation:

"KSM's animus toward the United States stemmed not from his experiences there as a student, but rather from his violent disagreement with *U.S. foreign policy favoring Israel*."

Ray McGovern: How the 9/11 Report Soft-Pedaled Root Causes


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 2, 2011)

georgephillip said:


> *Why do they hate us?*
> 
> "KSM's animus toward the United States stemmed not from his experiences there as a student, but rather from his violent disagreement with *U.S. foreign policy favoring Israel*."
> 
> Ray McGovern: How the 9/11 Report Soft-Pedaled Root Causes



America's backing of the terrorist state of Israel is 99% of our problem with the Islamic world.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 2, 2011)

Hot Wire said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Hot Wire said:
> ...


 
Naw, can't outlaw a religion.

But we have to prosecute them ferociously for breaking the law and for inciting riot. They've been careful not to do that here much. Our law enforcement just needs to ride the shit out of them. And people who live in areas where they've set up camp need to make it hard for them to get by. I believe their training camps do get busted up fairly regularly here, but it NEVER makes the news. I don't know if that's because the press won't cover it, or because law enforcement and the agencies involved in breaking up cells just don't want it reported. It's a shame, though, because when it doesn't get reported idiots like Bod and ther pro-terrrorist assholes can get away with pretending it's not happening.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 2, 2011)

I would love to see the burka outlawed, though.


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 2, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> I would love to see the burka outlawed, though.


Why??


----------



## Iridescence (Apr 2, 2011)

Dr.Drock said:


> Ok, what do you think is a legit potential risk of what radical islam can do to the US?
> 
> (I'm not a democrat, just curious)



Obviously it is our COMFORT and our great investment toward it here within America. We represent a horrid level of unacceptable idiocy to the world, perhaps, and those that choose to acknowledge jihad for whatever it could be for themselves individually recognize that.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 2, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > I would love to see the burka outlawed, though.
> ...


 
Because it's a symbol of the barbarity of Islam; because it's the primary outward symbol of their oppression of women. Because it can hide a lot of pain and suffering.

But mostly because I think if we outlawed the burka, the shitheels wouldn't be able to send women all over the world...they hide behind those women. Make it more difficult and they're a little more exposed.

And it's psychological. We can't outlaw the religion, but we can sure as shit bring pressure to bear when it comes to the practice of it. 

Private empoyers can also put into place policies that tightens screws. No skull caps, no prayer.

Little things like that. It is exactly how the south and Mormons were brought to heel. So I guess the analogy of the South was apt to a degree.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 2, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > *Why do they hate us?*
> ...


"Hats off to (the 9/11) commission staff for shoehorning that information in and to the commissioners who let it stay. This is highly unusual prose for a Washington establishment usually allergic to any hint at the cruel reality that Israel is the tail wagging the dog--the dogs of war let slip on Iraq by those in the Bush administration who draw no distinction between U.S. strategic interests and those of Israel."

Ray McGovern: How the 9/11 Report Soft-Pedaled Root Causes

If it's true Harry Truman accepted a suitcase containing $2 million from an American Zionist in 1948, the interest on that bribe has nearly destroyed the American Republic.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 2, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> Hot Wire said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


*What if the shoe was on the other foot?*

If an Arab Superpower had killed thousands of US civilians in this country since 1991, would you resist or collaborate with your oppressors?


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 2, 2011)

That's not putting the shoe on the other foot. That's a fantasy that justifies terrorism  against the US.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Apr 2, 2011)

Dr.Drock said:


> Ok, what do you think is a legit potential risk of what radical islam can do to the US?
> 
> (I'm not a democrat, just curious)





If you are truly interested you will read this  and  see we are doing exactly what  they want us to do .


----------



## Shogun (Apr 2, 2011)

I love seeing ironic christians cry about muslim encroachment.  They don't like it when muslims influence society but scream bloody fucking murder every christmas if the door greeter at wal mart doesn't implore baby jesus while handing out shopping carts.

Bring the muslims.  They are no worse than rabid christian fundies who have their own reasons to enact the same bullshit.


----------



## kaz (Apr 2, 2011)

bodecea said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Vel6377 said:
> ...



Slavery and terrorism they are among the more extreme of amoral actions in humanity.  Seems to be a pretty reasonable basis of comparison.  And clearly he's right, even my Muslim friends when I point out the only thing that bothers me about Muslims in this country is the widespread silence over condemning terrorists agree there should be more vocal opposition within the Muslim community and separation from their actions.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 2, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> That's not putting the shoe on the other foot. That's a fantasy that justifies terrorism  against the US.


If you watched your children die, would you label their killers liberators or terrorists?

Are you truly confused about which country is the greatest purveyor of violence on this planet?


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 2, 2011)

Fuck off with your logical fallacy. If you want to engage in that sort of putrid commentary, go to a high school forum. Not a debate forum, though, because they wouldn't waste time on that shit, either.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 2, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> Fuck off with your logical fallacy. If you want to engage in that sort of putrid commentary, go to a high school forum. Not a debate forum, though, because they wouldn't waste time on that shit, either.


*Were you paying attention in 1991?*

"The increased importance of air attacks from both warplanes and cruise missiles led to much controversy over the number of civilian deaths caused during the initial stages of the war. Within the first 24 hours of the war, more than 1,000 sorties were flown, many against targets in Baghdad. 

"The city was the target of heavy bombing, as it was the seat of power for President Saddam Hussein and the Iraqi forces' command and control. *This ultimately led to substantial civilian casualties*.

During the bombing campaign prior to the ground war, many aerial attacks led to civilian casualties. In one particularly notable incident, stealth planes bombed a bunker in Amirya, causing the deaths of 200-400 civilians, who were taking refuge there at the time. Scenes of burned and mutilated bodies were subsequently broadcast, and controversy raged over the status of the bunker, with some stating that it was a civilian shelter, while others contended that it was a center of Iraqi military operations, and that the civilians had been deliberately moved there to act as human shields.

An investigation by Beth Osborne Daponte estimated civilian fatalities at about 3,500 from bombing, and some 100,000 from other effects of the war."

Gulf War - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm not going to give the argument that Americans deserve to be attacked by Islam the courtesy of reasoned response.


----------



## The T (Apr 2, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> I'm not going to give the argument that Americans deserve to be attacked by Islam the courtesy of reasoned response.


 
Good for you...because that seems to be what these idiots want to hear even if they don't realize it.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 2, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> I'm not going to give the argument that Americans deserve to be attacked by Islam the courtesy of reasoned response.


*Do you agree with Smedley Butler?*

"WAR IS A RACKET

WAR is a racket. It always has been."


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 2, 2011)

The T said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not going to give the argument that Americans deserve to be attacked by Islam the courtesy of reasoned response.
> ...


*Was Smedley an idiot?*

"WAR is a racket. It always has been.

"It is possibly the oldest, easily the most profitable, surely the most vicious. It is the only one international in scope. It is the only one in which the profits are reckoned in dollars and the losses in lives.

"A racket is best described, I believe, as something that is not what it seems to the majority of the people. Only a small 'inside' group knows what it is about. It is conducted for the benefit of the very few, at the expense of the very many. 

"*Out of war a few people make huge fortunes.*

"In the World War _ a mere handful garnered the profits of the conflict. 

"*At least 21,000 new millionaires and billionaires were made in the United States during the World War*. 

"That many admitted their *huge blood gains* in their income tax returns. How many other war millionaires falsified their tax returns no one knows."_


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 2, 2011)

What does that have to do with trivializing the threat from radical Islam?

Or better yet, how does it justify your support of acts of terror?


----------



## The T (Apr 2, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> What does that have to do with trivializing the threat from radical Islam?
> 
> Or better yet, how does it justify your support of acts of terror?


 
Indeed...there is WAR...and there is Islam declared WAR on the West...

And BTW? Board/Rules/Prohibition/REP..._the drill... _


----------



## The T (Apr 2, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> What does that have to do with trivializing the threat from radical Islam?
> 
> Or better yet, how does it justify your support of acts of terror?


 
To Georgey Porgey...*THIS* ^^ and _Price/Tea/China _would be appropo...


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 2, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> What does that have to do with trivializing the threat from radical Islam?
> 
> Or better yet, how does it justify your support of acts of terror?


Any threat to US civilians in their hometowns would not be present absent support like yours for acts of terror like these:

"Read more by Margaret Griffis

    * Friday: 5 Iraqis Killed, 59 Wounded &#8211; April 1st, 2011
    * Wednesday: 7 Iraqis Killed, 22 Wounded &#8211; March 30th, 2011
    * Tuesday: 63 Iraqis Killed, 108 Wounded &#8211; March 29th, 2011
    * Monday: 14 Iraqis Killed, 52 Wounded &#8211; March 28th, 2011
    * Sunday: 11 Iraqis Killed, 18 Wounded &#8211; March 27th, 2011

You may rationalize your support for US terror by pointing out how many of the above deaths were examples of Iraqi killing Iraqi; however, none of the above would have likely occurred absent the US invasion and occupation of Iraq.

*Your country is the biggest purveyor of terrorism on this planet.*

It is the only country sending its military thousands of miles from home and killing thousands of innocent human beings FOR MONEY!

Any "threats from radical Islam" fall into the self-defense category.

Thursday: 5 Iraqis Killed, 14 Wounded -- Antiwar.com


----------



## Jack Fate (Apr 2, 2011)

georgephillip said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > What does that have to do with trivializing the threat from radical Islam?
> ...



How many Iraqis is saddam responsible for killing?


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 2, 2011)

The T said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > What does that have to do with trivializing the threat from radical Islam?
> ...


*How many Muslim "kill teams" are roaming American streets?*

"Indeed, it would have been hard not to know about the murders, given that the soldiers of 3rd Platoon took scores of photographs chronicling their kills and their time in Afghanistan. The photos, obtained by Rolling Stone, portray a front-line culture among U.S. troops in which *killing Afghan civilians is less a reason for concern than a cause for celebration.* 'Most people within the unit disliked the Afghan people, whether it was the Afghan National Police, the Afghan National Army or locals,' one soldier explained to investigators. '*Everyone would say they're savages.*' 

"One photo shows a hand missing a finger. 

"Another depicts a severed head being maneuvered with a stick, and still more show bloody body parts, blown-apart legs, mutilated torsos. Several show dead Afghans, lying on the ground or on Stryker vehicles, with no weapons in view."

Who ARE the savages being paid to kill civilians thousands of miles from their homeland?

Muslim or Christians?

The Kill Team | Common Dreams


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 2, 2011)

Jack Fate said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...


Hundred of thousands of his own people died at Saddam's hands including thousands of Marsh Arabs murdered at the end of the Persian Gulf War in 1991.

Responsibility for these victims of Saddam's terror should extend to Secretary of Defense Dick Cheney who sold Saddam many of the weapons he used to kill his own people.

Maybe that was why Dick was sure about those WMD? 

Crimes of Saddam Hussein


----------



## Hot Wire (Apr 2, 2011)

georgephillip said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



Boo Hoo muslim lover,payback for 9/11 is a bitch aint it?


----------



## Hot Wire (Apr 2, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Hot Wire said:
> ...



lol,Another muslim ass licker,Ram the murderous deathcult of islam up yours!!


----------



## Hot Wire (Apr 2, 2011)

georgephillip said:


> Hot Wire said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


lol,muslims just need thier evil quran to hate us fool,It says kill the infidels.And I HATE them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hot Wire (Apr 2, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > *Why do they hate us?*
> ...



The murderous deathcult islam is 99% of our problems!I will take the Jews over the islamic
pigs anyday!


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 2, 2011)

georgephillip said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > What does that have to do with trivializing the threat from radical Islam?
> ...


 
Islam has blamed their victims for their own deaths from when the cult started.

You make me want to puke, and let's hope I'm never on a jury if you're on trial.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 3, 2011)

Hot Wire said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...


How did the "evil death cult" manage to collapse 3 steel-framed skyscrapers with two airplanes?

19 pairs of box cutters?


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 3, 2011)

Hot Wire said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Hot Wire said:
> ...


"In gingerly language, the (9/11) report points out: 'America's policy choices have consequences. Right or wrong, it is simply a fact that American policy regarding *the Israeli-Palestinian conflict* and American actions in Iraq are dominant staples of popular commentary across the Arab and Muslim world.' --or, in the vernacular, '*It's the policy, stupid!*'"

Ray McGovern: How the 9/11 Report Soft-Pedaled Root Causes


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 3, 2011)

Hot Wire said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


"It was still. The camp waited, as if holding its breath. And then, out of the dry furnace air a disembodied voice crackled over a loudspeaker from the Israeli side of the camp's perimeter fence.

'Come on, dogs,' the voice boomed in Arabic. 'Where are all the dogs of Khan Younis? Come! Come!'

"I stood up and walked outside the hut. The invective spewed out in a bitter torrent. 'Son of a bitch!' 'Son of a whore!' ''Your mother's ****!'

"The boys darted in small packs up the sloping dunes to the electric fence that separated the camp from the Jewish settlement abutting it. 

"They lobbed rocks towards a jeep, mounted with a loudspeaker and protected by bulletproof armor plates and metal grating, that sat parked on the top of a hill known as Gani Tal. 

"The soldier inside the jeep ridiculed and derided them. Three ambulances-which had pulled up in anticipation of what was to come-lined the road below the dunes..  

 "There was the boom of a percussion grenade. The boys, most no more than ten or eleven years old, scattered, running clumsily through the heavy sand. 

"They descended out of sight behind the dune in front of me. There were no sounds of gun-fire. The soldiers shot with silencers. 

"The bullets from M-I6 rifles, unseen by me, tumbled end-over-end through their slight bodies. I would see the destruction, the way their stomachs were ripped out, the gaping holes in their limbs and torsos, later in the hospital.

"I had seen children shot in other conflicts I have covered--death squads gunned them down in EI Salvador and Guatemala, mothers with infants were lined up and massacred in Algeria, and Serb snipers put children in their sights and watched them crumple onto the pavement in Sarajevo--but I had never watched soldiers entice children like mice into a trap and *murder them for sport.*

"Chris Hedges, "War is a Force that gives us Meaning"

ISRAEL: A THEOCRATIC RACIST STATE


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 3, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...


Islam isn't sending its military half way around the globe and killing children in your hometown *for money*, is it?


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 3, 2011)

georgephillip said:


> Hot Wire said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...






meh..........in ten years, they'd be walking into Israeli stores with bombs strapped to their bodies. Thank God for the stellar effectiveness of Israeli intelligence.


Id call it deterrence FTW.


Antisemitism FTL.


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 3, 2011)

georgephillip said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...





I love the anti-American assholes who post up links from "Commondreams". Move to China s0n..............eat some rice.


By the way s0n.........dont come to my town, walk into a local bar and talk like that. You'd leave with broken limbs for sure and quite possibly a face that would likely be in a google search for fcukkedupfaces.com. Id suggest you stay put in tht limpwristed community you live in!!!


I have to say.........every Sunday afternnon, I see that group of 40 Harley guys roll into town and its most comforting to know that jerkoffs like this asshole George wont be hanging out in this community. But do come out for a visit sometime...........would love to head downtown for a couple of beers!!!


----------



## Hot Wire (Apr 3, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Hot Wire said:
> ...



Said the idiot!


----------



## Hot Wire (Apr 3, 2011)

georgephillip said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



No,They just fly large planes into large buildings you muslim balls licker.
With PRIDE I HATE islam!!!!!!!


----------



## Hot Wire (Apr 3, 2011)

georgephillip said:


> Hot Wire said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Your a idiot,Dont write me. I know,According to you flat earthers GW Bush climbed out of bed and did it all.lol,F ing morons


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Apr 3, 2011)

lol Why do all the Islamaphobe Trailer Park Republicans think our involment in the Middle East started  after 911 ?


----------



## bodecea (Apr 3, 2011)

Hot Wire said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



You mean, hiding behind your keyboard, you hate islam.


----------



## Hot Wire (Apr 3, 2011)

Truthseeker420 said:


> lol Why do all the Islamaphobe Trailer Park Republicans think our involment in the Middle East started  after 911 ?


lol,Listen you muslim loving liberal cockroach,islamaphobia does not exist.WITH PRIDE AND A REASON I HATE ISLAM.Its a murdering bloodlusting deathcult.Take your love of islam and ram it up your ass sideways!!And Iam not a Republican,They are to liberal and kiss muslim ass like you!


----------



## yota5 (Apr 3, 2011)

Liberals are united in support of America's enemies.  That say's it all.


----------



## Hot Wire (Apr 3, 2011)

Why do liberals suck muzzie balls,Liberals and muslims BOTH hate America.And I HATE them back!


----------



## bodecea (Apr 3, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Hot Wire said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Apparently by stating the obvious here, I am pro-terrorist scum.   



> Hi, you have received -253 reputation points from AllieBaba.
> Reputation was given for this post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...



Double 

The concept that we have keyboard kommandos who talk the talk but would never be brave enough to walk the walk seems to escaped Allie.

I wonder what SHE's done besides whine on a message board.   I really do.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 3, 2011)

yota5 said:


> Liberals are united in support of America's enemies.  That say's it all.



It certainly says something.....alright.


----------



## Jroc (Apr 3, 2011)

I ever really understood these miserable people like Georgie boy the blame America first crowd. The World would be so much better if it were not for America skewing everything up All the muslims would be at peace if it weren't for us right? These people are delusional.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 3, 2011)

Jroc said:


> I ever really understood these miserable people like Georgie boy the blame America first crowd. The World would be so much better if it were not for America skewing everything up *All the muslims would be at peace if it weren't for us right?* These people are delusional.



That is just as much BS as "They are all out to get us".   It's all about political power by their governements and using religious superstition to manipulate the masses.   Fortunately for most Western countries, we are past the point of being easily manipulated politically by religious superstition.   Most of us, that is.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 3, 2011)

Jroc said:


> I ever really understood these miserable people like Georgie boy the blame America first crowd. The World would be so much better if it were not for America skewing everything up All the muslims would be at peace if it weren't for us right? These people are delusional.


 

They're not delusional, they're lying douchebags.


----------



## Jroc (Apr 3, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > I ever really understood these miserable people like Georgie boy the blame America first crowd. The World would be so much better if it were not for America skewing everything up *All the muslims would be at peace if it weren't for us right?* These people are delusional.
> ...



Have you read Geogie's posts? I didn't say all, But a big part of the liberal base is. Blame America first 'The military industrial complex" and all that bs. blah..blah..blah.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 3, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > I ever really understood these miserable people like Georgie boy the blame America first crowd. The World would be so much better if it were not for America skewing everything up *All the muslims would be at peace if it weren't for us right?* These people are delusional.
> ...


 
Oh, you mean the ones the that are dealing with the violence and anti-semitism that has sprung up thanks to their open arms to Islam policy?

yeah, we need to be more like them. We don't have enough railway/subway/cafe bombings, riots or Jews attacked in the streets!


----------



## bodecea (Apr 3, 2011)

Jroc said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



Sorry...not seeing "Blame America First".   But what I AM seeing is a lot of whining, a lot of religious bigotry (big surprise there) and no solutions.   It IS easier to sit behind a keyboard and spread hate, I suppose.      Certainly doesn't necessitate you picking up any mess, does it?


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 3, 2011)

"
In 2009, a chapel serving the city's 700-strong Jewish community was set ablaze. Jewish cemeteries were repeatedly desecrated, worshippers were abused on their way home from prayer, and "Hitler" was mockingly chanted in the streets by masked men. 

"I never thought I would see this hatred again in my lifetime, not in Sweden anyway," Mrs Popinski told _The Sunday Telegraph_. 

"This new hatred comes from Muslim immigrants. The Je

wish people are afraid now." 

Malmo's Jews, however, do not just point the finger at bigoted Muslims and their fellow racists in the country's Neo-Nazi fringe. They also accuse Ilmar Reepalu, the Left-wing mayor who has been in power for  15 years, of failing to protect them."

Hmmm...liberal/Muslim/Nazi...all pretty much the same.

Jews leave Swedish city after sharp rise in anti-Semitic hate crimes - Telegraph


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 3, 2011)

"The head of official Jewry in Finland, Rony Smolar, said that the 25,000-strong Jewish community living in the Scandinavian countries is subject to repeated harassment due to its support for Israel. 
"Public opinion links Israel with the local Jewish community, which turns us into enemies," Smolar said, adding that his country has seen "a dramatic rise" in the number and severity of anti-Semitic attacks. 
Smolar said that Molotov cocktails have been thrown into synagogues and Jewish cemeteries in Sweden and Norway have been vandalized. He also cited a shooting incident in which two Israelis were wounded by a gunman in Denmark during Operation Cast Lead. "

Yes, we should follow in the footsteps of the countries who "get along" with Islam. 

Study cites dramatic rise in anti-Semitic attacks in Europe - Haaretz Daily Newspaper | Israel News


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Apr 3, 2011)

Jroc said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



Only a trailer park republican/fox news watcher would believe that. I blame religous neoconservative idiots for our problems in the Middle East.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 3, 2011)

"
Anti-semitism, often disguised as Palestinianism, is on the rise again in the West. In 2003, the European Monitoring Center on Racism and Xenophobia [EUMC] commissioned a report on &#8220;Manifestations of Anti-Semitism in the European Union&#8221;. The report was eventually prepared by the Center for Research on Anti-Semitism [CRA] in Berlin in cooperation with some Jewish groups. It was not released officially, because of, it was claimed,&#8221;the poor quality&#8221; of the research. But the real reason was that it clearly stated that Muslims were the main perpetrartors of the spate of anti-Jewish attacks in recent years. "

Anti-semitism on the rise in Europe | Center for Inquiry


----------



## Jroc (Apr 3, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> "
> In 2009, a chapel serving the city's 700-strong Jewish community was set ablaze. Jewish cemeteries were repeatedly desecrated, worshippers were abused on their way home from prayer, and "Hitler" was mockingly chanted in the streets by masked men.
> 
> "I never thought I would see this hatred again in my lifetime, not in Sweden anyway," Mrs Popinski told _The Sunday Telegraph_.
> ...



This is happening throughout Europe, Jew Hating is on the raise again. That's ok though we don't have to worry about them rioting and killing people do we? But don't burn a Koran who knows how many people will die.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 3, 2011)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


 
Of course you do. And I'm sure you think that once you kill off all the Christians and establish Sharia world wide, everything will be peachy.

Fuck off, terrorist.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 3, 2011)

"
The study, released last Sunday by Tel Aviv University&#8217;s Stephen Roth Institute for the Study of Contemporary Anti-Semitism and Racism, records that anti-Semitic incidents reached their highest level last year since the university started keeping these records in the 1980s.  
What could be the cause of this?  A global surge in neo-Nazism?  Is the Ku Klux Klan conducting energetic membership drives in Western Europe, where the largest increase in anti-Semitic events occurred?  No. According to the report, the increase is largely due to attacks from Muslims, who, the report says, were enraged over Israel&#8217;s Winter 2009 incursion into Gaza.  The Associated Press noted that &#8220;in Western Europe, especially Britain and France &#8230; protests and anger by Muslim residents boiled over after Israel&#8217;s invasion of Gaza in December 2008.&#8221; 

Muslims Fuel Rise In Anti-Semitic Incidents - HUMAN EVENTS

Ah..they're POLITICALLY motivated. Capitulate to Islam and all the attacks on innocent people in far off lands will magically stop! They will never use terrorism to attempt to force Islam on the world again!


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Apr 3, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



lol shot in the dark. you missed !


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 3, 2011)

"
Jews throughout Europe are scrambling to escape the insidious rise of anti-semitism in virtually every country in the continent. No, the average citizen hasn&#8217;t heard much about it on CNN, MSNBC or FOX, or in the NY Times and the Miami Herald. Why?
Reason: PC. To avoid any accusations of offending Islam, or even suggest that Muslims are to blame.
But, according to witnesses and scholars that follow the trends around the world, the Muslims are very much gaining political footholds in Europe, and that bodes bad news for Jews. (And for western culture)
One EU commissioner from the Netherlands was quoted as saying that there was no future for Jews (especially Orthodox) in that country because of growing anti-Semitism among citizens of Moroccan descent. (Muslims) This is where Theo Van Gogh was murdered in the streets for producing a motion picture about the plight of women in fundamentalist Muslim countries.
Harassment of Jewish citizens by Muslims in Malmo Sweden has caused the Simon Wiesenthal Center to warn traveling Jews to exercise extreme caution. In 2009, Muslims went to the streets in Malmo to prevent Jewish tennis players from participating in a tournament. "

"
A recent poll taken in Austria revealed that 38 percent of Muslim youths felt that Hitler had done a lot of good."

"
In France, there are over 750 &#8220;No-Go zones&#8221; where French authorities refuse to enter into Islamic enclaves for fear of uprisings, leaving them to govern themselves under Sharia law, within the borders of that country. There are also &#8220;No-Go Zones&#8221; in Austria, Sweden and other parts of Europe."


Jewish Hatred On The Rise In Europe | Culture Wars Right Side News


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 3, 2011)

Truthseeker420 said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...


 
No, I didn't.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 3, 2011)

So Bod, which of the anti-semitic communities would you like us to take after?


----------



## yota5 (Apr 3, 2011)

*Islam isn't sending its military half way around the globe and killing children in your hometown for money, is it?* (georgephillip)

This is the most insanely stupid remark that has ever been posted.  First, we are fighting terrorists.  We are not fighting a country.  We are fighting a deviant religious ideology.  These people don't have an organized military with divisions, tanks, planes, and ships.  If they did our military would kick their butt in one week.  

What they do have is trained murdering zealots that they send around the world to murder innocent men, women, and children.  Why do they do this?  The Quran instructs these maggots to murder all non believers/ infidels (people who hold other religious believes.)

George, why is it that when the terrorists behead, mutilate, torture, and terrorize their POWs your side is silent?  Even after 09/11/2001 when 3,000 Americans died at terrorists hands your side was silent.  Yet if one of our troops takes a picture of a captured terrorist the public outrage is vehement.  Why is that?

Terrorists have earned one consideration from the American people; a bullet between the eyes.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Apr 3, 2011)

Hot Wire said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > lol Why do all the Islamaphobe Trailer Park Republicans think our involment in the Middle East started  after 911 ?
> ...



lol shot in the dark,you missed. Islam is growing while Christianity is shrinking. You have to ask why.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 3, 2011)

GP is a pro-terrorist nutjob. He supports the slaughter of innocents in the name of Islam, enough said.

"
Extreme Muslim groups, as it emerges from the Report, have adopted a Neo-Nazi ideology, and Iran has also strengthened its contacts with Neo-Nazi Organizations and extreme Right-Wing political parties in countries such as Hungary, Greece and Chile.

When the Report was presented, the Prime Minister was informed that the danger to the wellbeing of Jews worldwide is &#8220;tangible and prolonged&#8221;, and also that the de-legitimization has become a real strategic threat not only to Israel but also to the Jewish Communities worldwide.

&#8220;The de-legitimization phenomenon against Israel is even stronger than the classic appearances of antisemitism, and Israel must act against it with all its strength&#8221;. 

http://antisemitism.org.il/article/62966/antisemitism-2010-&#8211;-summary-trends-and-evaluations


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 3, 2011)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Hot Wire said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 3, 2011)

Generally speaking, civilized people don't count sodomized goats as converts, dog.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 3, 2011)

skookerasbil said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Hot Wire said:
> ...


Is it deterrence or anti-semitism that's resulted in 124 Israeli children dying at the hands of Palestinians while 1,452 Palestinian children have been killed by Jews since September of 2000? 

Is a Jew's life is worth more than an Arabs'?

If Americans Knew - what every American needs to know about Israel/Palestine


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 3, 2011)

Fuck off, antisemitic scumbag.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 3, 2011)

Nice site, btw..

LOL!!!


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Apr 3, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> Generally speaking, civilized people don't count sodomized goats as converts, dog.



You a Tea Party Fox News watcher?


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 3, 2011)

skookerasbil said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...


You AND those 40 sissies on Harleys are so damn lucky I gave up on beer...Otherwise I'd just have to roll through that town of yours on my CommonDreams skateboard and BODYSLAM every damn one of you flag-flappin' war mongers.

(or not)


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 3, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> Fuck off, antisemitic scumbag.


*Arabs are also Semites.*

What makes a Jewish Semite's life worth more than an Arabs'?


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 3, 2011)

Hot Wire said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...


*I HATE DICK!*

"Although Cheney said shortly after the 1991 Gulf War that 'we have no way of knowing precisely how many casualties occurred' during the fighting '*and may never know*,' Daponte had estimated otherwise: 13,000 civilians were killed directly by American and allied forces, and about 70,000 civilians died subsequently from war-related damage to medical facilities and supplies, the electric power grid, and the water system, she calculated.

"In all, 40,000 Iraqi soldiers were killed in the conflict, she concluded, putting total Iraqi losses from the war and its aftermath at 158,000, including 86,194 men, 39,612 women, and *32,195 children*."

BW Online | February 6, 2003 | Toting the Casualties of War


----------



## bripat9643 (Apr 3, 2011)

Dr.Drock said:


> ba1614 said:
> 
> 
> > Mostly for the votes, but some of the silly fuckers actually believe that more hugs are the answer.
> ...



history proves time and time again that you can defeat a concept through war.  Fascism and communism were both defeated through war.  Large areas of the world are Christian or Muslim only has the result of conquest.

Only a fool believes ideas can't be defeated with force.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 3, 2011)

Hot Wire said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Hot Wire said:
> ...


"*General Wesley Clark*, U.S. Army (ret)  Former Commanding General of U.S. European Command, which included all American military activities in the 89 countries and territories of Europe, Africa, and the Middle East.  Additionally, Supreme Allied Commander Europe (SACEUR), which granted him overall command of NATO military forces in Europe 1997 - 2001.  Awarded Bronze Star, Silver Star, and Purple Heart for his service in Viet Nam and numerous subsequent medals and citations.  *Graduated valedictorian of his class at West Point*. 

    * "Video interview ABC's This Week with George Stephanopoulos 3/5/06: 'I think when you look at this country, right now, we need a 2-party system that works.  We need Congress to do its job.  We need real investigation of some of the abuses of authority that are apparently going on at the Executive branch. ... *We've never finished the investigation of 9/11* and whether the administration actually misused the intelligence information it had.  The evidence seems pretty clear to me...'"

Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report


----------



## rdean (Apr 3, 2011)

The WTC was brought down with box-cutters.  To America's right wing, that must be "high tech".


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 3, 2011)

bripat9643 said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> > ba1614 said:
> ...



Brilliant!  Why don't you go out and start killing Muslims!


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 3, 2011)

Believe me, Huggy, it would be wonderful at first if we did.
But that sort of thing will always have negative consequences, so we can't. We want to get RID of that sort of thing.

Hence recognizing and eliminating the threat of Islam.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 3, 2011)

Truthseeker420 said:


> lol Why do all the Islamaphobe Trailer Park Republicans think our involment in the Middle East started  after 911 ?


15 May 1948 seems like a better choice to me.

When the US and Israel place their acts of state terrorism above the law, we're lucky there's only been one 9/11-like payback.


----------



## Jroc (Apr 3, 2011)

georgephillip said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > Fuck off, antisemitic scumbag.
> ...



 The problem is muslims don't even value the lives of their own children 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G9eeU9bdGEg]YouTube - shahid mother[/ame]


----------



## Londoner (Apr 3, 2011)

logical4u said:


> One thing: "Washington (a place we think you trust too much) ", if this is so, why do lefties want to give those bureaucrats control over our personal lives by handing control of healthcare  (amongst other things) to the same untrustworthy government?



I think the post 60's Left trusts government too much to solve domestic social problems, whereas the post 60's Right trusts government  too much to solve foreign "problems" militarily. [FYI: these are imperfect generalizations because the Left/Right distinction has been muddied by a one-party corporate state where special interests dictate policy]

The only argument for government intervention in health care is if the current "free market" version is itself a government rigged anti-competitive system which benefits a small group of owners and share holders at the expense of consumers, i.e., this is not a Leftist argument about making a more perfect world where people are insulated from harm and bad decision; this is an argument about market distortions that have been built into the system by 30 years of intensive lobbying.

The only reason for government to intervene militarily is if a genuine interest is verifiable at stake.

The problem with my framework is that the public doesn't know if health care has been captured by corporate special interests, or if Saddam had WMDs - and whether or not things are dire enough to make government intervention the lesser of two evils. We don't know these things because government, media, and corporations have merged (i.e., they are owned and controlled by the same interests. That's what capital does: it buys and controls everything that affects profit. It is the greatest, most invisible central planner ever invented. The point of funding elections, the point of lobbying... is to use extra-market controls to concentrate power. This is the paradox of free market capitalism: the market winners accumulate enough capital to consolidate control over government and media, so they can insulate themselves from oversight, competition, and populist revolt, which depends on independent media). We can't even imagine that our trusted information sources have been captured by the same corporate interests which run government. It's always the otherwise which is deluded or corrupt. We're doomed.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 3, 2011)

yota5 said:


> Liberals are united in support of America's enemies.  That say's it all.


*Do you see Wall Street as an enemy of 90% of Americans?*


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 3, 2011)

Jroc said:


> I ever really understood these miserable people like Georgie boy the blame America first crowd. The World would be so much better if it were not for America skewing everything up All the muslims would be at peace if it weren't for us right? These people are delusional.


Do you understand how millions of innocent human beings from North Korea to North Waziristan have had their lives snuffed out by the US military since 1945?

Do you understand how many billion$ their deaths have made for Wall Street?

Can you grasp how many enemies that has made for Americans who aren't among the richest 1% of the population?

Maybe you should read up on delusional...


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 3, 2011)

georgephillip said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > I ever really understood these miserable people like Georgie boy the blame America first crowd. The World would be so much better if it were not for America skewing everything up All the muslims would be at peace if it weren't for us right? These people are delusional.
> ...


 
Yeah. Prove that, jackass. With something besides a Muslim propaganda site.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 3, 2011)

yota5 said:


> *Islam isn't sending its military half way around the globe and killing children in your hometown for money, is it?* (georgephillip)
> 
> This is the most insanely stupid remark that has ever been posted.  First, we are fighting terrorists.  We are not fighting a country.  We are fighting a deviant religious ideology.  These people don't have an organized military with divisions, tanks, planes, and ships.  If they did our military would kick their butt in one week.
> 
> ...


How many trained murdering Iraqi zealots were operating in this country between 2August1990 and 28February1991?

How many US men, women and children did those zealots kill?

Fewer than Dick Cheney?

"Beth Osborne Daponte was a 29-year-old Commerce Dept. demographer in 1992, when she publicly contradicted then-Defense Secretary Richard Cheney on the highly sensitive issue of Iraqi civilian casualties during the Gulf War. In short order, Daponte was told she was losing her job. She says her official report disappeared from her desk, and a new estimate, prepared by supervisors, greatly reduced the number of estimated civilian casualties."

Eventually Beth put the total number of Iraqi civilians killed during the Gulf War at about 13,000 killed directly by American or Allied forces and another 70,000 who perished in the aftermath.

"INDIRECT DEATHS.  She has since published two studies in scholarly journals about the effects of economic sanctions on Iraqi children, and casualties from the 1991 Gulf War and its aftermath. Her final estimates were higher than her original ones: *205,500 Iraqis died in the war and postwar period*, she believes today."

"'In modern warfare, postwar deaths from adverse health effects account for a large fraction of total deaths,' she wrote, an inclusion that continues to be debated. 'In the Gulf War, far more persons died from postwar health effects than from direct war effects...'"

BW Online | February 6, 2003 | Toting the Casualties of War 

Yota, why aren't you capable of condemning US state sponsored terror as well as the beheadings, mutilations, torture and terror committed by US victims?

btw, no one on my side was quiet after 9/11.
In fact we're feeling kinda lonely right now calling for an independent investigation into how two planes collapsed three skyscrapers killing 3000 Americans.

AE911Truth.org


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh. My. God.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 3, 2011)

I pray and hope that homeland security visits idiots like george and truthkiller.


----------



## Jroc (Apr 3, 2011)

Londoner said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > One thing: "Washington (a place we think you trust too much) ", if this is so, why do lefties want to give those bureaucrats control over our personal lives by handing control of healthcare  (amongst other things) to the same untrustworthy government?
> ...



That's what big government does, It creates the Environment that fosters "Crony Capitalism" too much power in the federal government creates conditions were business has to payoff these politicians to get what they want to get done. It's not true Capitalism. real Capitalism is not the problem, big government is the problem.


----------



## Jroc (Apr 3, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> I pray and hope that homeland security visits idiots like george and truthkiller.



Georgie is just a miserable person looking for someone to blame for his misery. You can't really take what he has to say very seriously


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 3, 2011)

Yeah but it's people like him who vote us into messes.

And anyone who justifies murder of Americans deserves to be challenged.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 3, 2011)

and who also lies about the activities of our Americans abroad.

So still waiting for the stats that show how many billions of innocent children we've killed in the last few years...


----------



## Jroc (Apr 3, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> Yeah but it's people like him who vote us into messes.
> 
> And anyone who justifies murder of Americans deserves to be challenged.



Of course you can challenge him but all your going to get in return is some copy and paste from some left wing anarchist web-site


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 3, 2011)

Good, that means he exposes himself. In a different manner than he usually exposes himself, I'm sure.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 3, 2011)

Jroc said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...


*Another Problem.*

Jews value the lives of Arab children even less.

"Israel Defense Forces trains snipers to kill, but who are they trained to target? Many of us had military training at one time or another and the thought of killing a human is something soldiers must be prepared for. But based on the result, something about Israels sniper training must be very different, for the thought of killing a woman, much less a child, never entered the mind of any soldier I have ever known.

"These graduates of IDF sniper school came out wearing t-shirts that promoted killing children, women, and especially graphically about *killing pregnant women*. (Note 1)

"Israel has played the 'self defense' card since 1948. It no longer works. The t-shirt orders were approved by officers, or at least by Platoon Sergeants, according to Haaretz. That means the commanders also had to know."

*Killing pregnant women?*
Even Moses might have had second thoughts about that one.

Jew Israel Donkey Force (IDF) celebrates killing innocent Palestinian pregnent women and young children in T-shirts &#8211; Israel


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 3, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> Yeah but it's people like him who vote us into messes.
> 
> And anyone who justifies murder of Americans deserves to be challenged.


With the exceptions of a couple of state or local races I haven't voted for a Republican OR a Democrat in decades.

Also, I'm not the one trying to justify murders of any kind including those  committed by Americans on the opposite side of the globe from their hometowns.

You apparently think Americans have the right to kill anyone, anywhere and at any time.

That's how we get into messes.


----------



## Jroc (Apr 3, 2011)

georgephillip said:


> Jews value the lives of Arab children even less.
> 
> "Israel Defense Forces trains snipers to kill, but who are they trained to target? Many of us had military training at one time or another and the thought of killing a human is something soldiers must be prepared for. But based on the result, something about Israels sniper training must be very different, for the thought of killing a woman, much less a child, never entered the mind of any soldier I have ever known.
> 
> ...




 who values the life of this child more? 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PPU4UN03t7E]YouTube - Israeli TV - 14 year old Suicide Bomber[/ame]


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 4, 2011)

*Not the Jews who get filthy rich from stealing their neighbors land and water.*

No illegal occupation?

No 14 year-old suicide bombers.

*SWIFTest way to end the occupation of Palestine:*

"SWIFT links 8,740 financial institutions in 209 countries. Without access to SWIFT and its interbank payment network, countries are unable either to pay for imports or to receive payment for exports. 

"*In short, no payment &#8212; no trade*."

Not unlike how racists in South Africa were brought to heel.


----------



## Jroc (Apr 4, 2011)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HOQt_mP6Pgg"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HOQt_mP6Pgg[/ame]


----------



## Jroc (Apr 4, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sG7lm8Sfbo4]YouTube - Lindsey Graham Destroys Eric Holder[/ame]


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 4, 2011)

bodecea said:


> 25% of Southerns owned slaves and it was considered a mark of wealth and status.
> 
> Less that 1% of Muslims are terrorists/radicals.   Is it considered a mark of wealth and status?



What percentage of Muslims approve of terrorist activities to drive the infidels from the "holy lands?" (90%)






{In the predominantly Muslim nations surveyed, views of Jews were overwhelmingly unfavorable. Nearly all in Jordan (97 percent), the Palestinian territories (97%) and Egypt (95%) held an unfavorable view. Similarly, 98% of Lebanese expressed an unfavorable opinion of Jews, including 98% among both Sunni and Shiite Muslims, as well as 97% of Lebanese Christians.}

Poll: 90% of ME views Jews unfavorably

What percentage of Muslims want Sharia to be established? (95%)

{
A recent poll conducted by the Pew Research Center finds that Muslim publics overwhelmingly welcome Islamic influence (Islamic Shariah) over their countries politics. The survey found people in Indonesia (95%), Egypt (95%), Pakistan (88%) and Nigeria (88%) are on the top the list of Muslim-majority countries which said that Islamic Shariah would be good for their countries. These four countries were followed by Lebanon (72%), Jordan (53%) and Turkey (45%).}

PEW Poll &#8211; Muslims welcome Shari&#8217;ah, but&#8230; | Rehmat&#039;s World

What percentage of democrats lie to protect and promote radical Islam? (100%?)


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 4, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> and who also lies about the activities of our Americans abroad.
> 
> So still waiting for the stats that show how many billions of innocent children we've killed in the last few years...


*Millions NOT billions.*

"The Pentagon will gladly supply, on request, such information {10} as the quantity of ordnance expended in Indochina. From *1965 through 1969* this amounts to about four and a half million tons by aerial bombardment. 

"This is nine times the tonnage of bombing in the entire Pacific theatre in the Second World War, including Hiroshima and Nagasaki - &#8216;*over 70 tons of bombs for every square mile of Vietnam*, North and South ... about 500 pounds of bombs for every man, woman and child in Vietnam&#8217;.1 

"The total of &#8216;ordnance expended&#8217; is more than doubled when ground and naval attack are taken into account. With no further information than this, *a person who has not lost his senses must realize that the war is an overwhelming atrocity.*"

500 pounds of bombs for every man, woman and child in Vietnam.
How many children do you think that killed?
Would you feel differently if Vietnam had carpet-bombed your block FOR MONEY?

Foreword, by Noam Chomsky


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 4, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> Radical Fucking animals no doubt.



Intollerant (sic) assholes who demonize an entire political system  based on the actions of a few I was going to say "have no place in the civilized world either", but they're just assholes.


Indeed.....


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 4, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Oh yes....let's compare Southern slave holders/non-slave holders to Muslim terrorists/non-terrorists.



Why not?

Because it destroys your argument?  You have no argument to begin with. There is no justification to you supporting the terrorists. You've chosen sides, the terrorists have a common enemy with you.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 4, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > 25% of Southerns owned slaves and it was considered a mark of wealth and status.
> ...


 
I don't know but 38 percent of Muslims approve of Nazis.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 4, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



And Muslims are the only ones?


----------



## bodecea (Apr 4, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Oh yes....let's compare Southern slave holders/non-slave holders to Muslim terrorists/non-terrorists.
> ...



Your words are very cheap....as is your integrity.

PROVE that I support terrorists.

Quote my support and let's see it out in the open instead of your hiding behind your keyboard  making accusations you can't back up.


----------



## Si modo (Apr 4, 2011)

Aren't Democrats the ones telling us that burning a book of theirs is enough to bring down the greatest military there is?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 4, 2011)

bodecea said:


> This is actually true that people kill people.



It's actually true that IDEAS lead to most acts of mass murder. Ideas from evil men like Hitler, Muhammad, Jim Jones and David Koresh.

Oh, you have no problem condemning Koresh and the entire religion he started - the Branch Davidians aren't designated allies of the party. 

Consistency doesn't matter to you, it isn't like you have a value system.  You have your party.



> Like saying that a religion is made up of nothing but evil people out to get them.



Religion is made of ideas, dumbfuck. Some ideas are good, some are evil. 

These ideas are evil;

Allah is an enemy to unbelievers. - Surah 2:98

On unbelievers is the curse of Allah. - Surah 2:161

Slay them wherever ye find them and drive them out of the places whence they drove you out, for persecution is worse than slaughter. - 2:191

Fight against them until idolatry is no more and Allah's religion reigns supreme. (different translation: ) Fight them until there is no persecution and the religion is God's entirely. - Surah 2:193 and 8:39

Fighting is obligatory for you, much as you dislike it. - 2:216
(different translation: ) Prescribed for you is fighting, though it is hateful to you.

These ideas are evil as well.

"If I am ever really in power, the destruction of the Jews will be my first and most important job. As soon as I have power, I shall have gallows after gallows erected, for example, in Munich on the Marienplatz-as many of them as traffic allows. Then the Jews will be hanged one after another, and they will stay hanging until they stink. They will stay hanging as long as hygienically possible. As soon as they are untied, then the next group will follow and that will continue until the last Jew in Munich is exterminated. Exactly the same procedure will be followed in other cities until Germany is cleansed of the last Jew!" (quoted in John Toland, Adolf Hitler. London: Book Club Associates, 1977, p.116)

You support and promote the first set of evil ideas and condemn the second set.

Why? To serve your party.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 4, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > This is actually true that people kill people.
> ...




Your talk is incredibly cheap, as is your so-called integrity.

Now...prove what you said to be true.   Still waiting.   Don't be so afraid.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 4, 2011)

bodecea said:


> And yet, I seem to have you completely pwnd.



Yeah, I mean it isn't as if you look like a Jonestown level drone bleating out absurd contradictions in order that you might serve your party.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 4, 2011)

georgephillip said:


> "Food prices have risen 61 percent globally since December 2008,



Food prices are not the same as the rampant starvation which plagued the world for most of it's existence. 

You are again mixing peaches and hand grenades.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 4, 2011)

Political Junky said:


> Mussolini defined his Fascism as Corporatism. I guess he and Milton Friedman thought a lot alike.



They both recognized reality, but were on opposite sides.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 4, 2011)

Has rampant starvation increased or decreased in the last 500 years?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 4, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> I would love to see the burka outlawed, though.



I don't think you can outlaw that any more than you can outlaw the yarmulke.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 4, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Why??



The Burkah serves the same purpose as a collar on a dog and shackles on a slave.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 4, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > "Food prices have risen 61 percent globally since December 2008,
> ...


"We might, incidentally, remember that when the British landed in what's now Bangladesh, they were stunned by its wealth and splendor. And it didn't take very long for it to be on its way to become the very symbol of misery, not by an act of God."

Crisis and Hope: Theirs and Ours


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 4, 2011)

georgephillip said:


> If an Arab Superpower had killed thousands of US civilians in this country since 1991, would you resist or collaborate with your oppressors?



Islam is a backwards and barbarous religion. The nations which follow Islam are stuck in the 12th century.

There is no Arab superpower nor will there be until the disease of Islam is eradicated in Arab lands.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 4, 2011)

Si modo said:


> Aren't Democrats the ones telling us that burning a book of theirs is enough to bring down the greatest military there is?



Truely?   Which Democrat(s) said that?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 4, 2011)

Shogun said:


> Bring the muslims.  They are no worse than rabid christian fundies who have their own reasons to enact the same bullshit.



You're a fucking idiot.

So how many times DID you vote for Obama?


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 4, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > Mussolini defined his Fascism as Corporatism. I guess he and Milton Friedman thought a lot alike.
> ...


*They were on the same side of the class war.*


----------



## bodecea (Apr 4, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > If an Arab Superpower had killed thousands of US civilians in this country since 1991, would you resist or collaborate with your oppressors?
> ...



And what do you suggest be done to iradicate Islam?   Let's hear some solutions.


----------



## jgarden (Apr 4, 2011)

Jroc said:


> *Senate to Hold Hearings on Anti-Muslim Bigotry*
> 
> On a day when Islamic jihadists exploded a bomb in Jerusalem that murdered at least one woman and wounded thirty, and when Islamic jihadists opened fire on and killed two Christians outside a church in Pakistan, Senator Richard Durbin (D-IL) announced that he was going to hold hearings on the rise in anti-Muslim bigotry.
> 
> Durbin, of course, was retaliating for the hearings recently conducted by Rep. Peter King (R-NY), who himself bowed to politically correct pressure and dropped several witnesses that he had originally announced his intention to call, including ex-Muslim human rights activist Ayaan Hirsi Ali and terror analyst Walid Phares .....



*Never let our conservative "friends" be accused of presenting a balanced argument! 

1. There are currently 1.6 billion Moslems in the world - approximately 25% of the world's population.*


----------



## bodecea (Apr 4, 2011)

jgarden said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > *Senate to Hold Hearings on Anti-Muslim Bigotry*
> ...


*


I'm still waiting for Uncensored to explain to us how he plans on eradicating the religion of 25% of the world's population.  He may be afraid to explain.*


----------



## logical4u (Apr 4, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



The easiest way to dilute islam would be the combination of "education" and "freedom".  Once people were free to make their own "educated" decisions, islam would not have the support it does today.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 4, 2011)

Truthseeker420 said:


> lol shot in the dark,you missed. Islam is growing while Christianity is shrinking. You have to ask why.



There are about 1.3 billion Muslims.

There are about 3.4 billion Christians.

A little early to declare victory for Allah, sparky.

Say, in the conflicts which have arisen, are your holy warriors killing on a 3 to 1 basis? Such as in Iraq, did your Al Qaeda allies kill 3 Americans for every holy warrior of Islam lost?

When, not if, but when Islam rises up to take England by force, do you think you will win? The English are a cowed and cowardly people in dealing with Islam, do you think this means an easy victory when your people rise up to establish Sharia and Jizya as the established law in England?

You may be in for a nasty shock.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 4, 2011)

georgephillip said:


> What makes a Jewish Semite's life worth more than an Arabs'?



Do you think it's wrong to kill Jews? I mean, Jews are in Israel, which is declared holy land for Islam. Killing Jews to drive them from your lands can't be wrong? The prophet and Allah have said that there is no shame in killing Jews who do not submit. Self-rule in Israel is NOT submitting to Islam. So is it okay to kill them?

DNC - the party of Antisemitism.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 4, 2011)

logical4u said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



OK, that's a good idea tho you must admit, that is happening now and (in my opinion) that is the real thing the crazies are reacting against.
Let's see if Uncensored agrees that that is a viable solution....slow tho it may be.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 4, 2011)

rdean said:


> The WTC was brought down with box-cutters.  To America's right wing, that must be "high tech".



It was pretty high tech. Mohamed Atta and his team spent a great deal of time studying the structural design of the towers to understand the stresses which would cause a chain reaction, the "pancake effect" to bring the towers down. Why do you think there was 7 years of planning involved?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 4, 2011)

HUGGY said:


> Brilliant!  Why don't you go out and start killing Muslims!



How many Jews have you killed today?


----------



## bodecea (Apr 4, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > What makes a Jewish Semite's life worth more than an Arabs'?
> ...



You should tell that to all the Jewish Americans who are Democrats.   I'm sure they would appreciate you enlightening them.


Still waiting for you to  provide your solution to the Muslims, Uncensored.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 4, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Brilliant!  Why don't you go out and start killing Muslims!
> ...



Charming....I think I speak for many of us in that we always appreciate your little demonstrations as to what YOU think your "integrity" is all about.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 4, 2011)

Londoner said:


> The only argument for government intervention in health care is if the current "free market" version is itself a government rigged anti-competitive system which benefits a small group of owners and share holders at the expense of consumers



Good post over all, but this line bears repeating. Absolutely on the mark.

Brilliant.


----------



## logical4u (Apr 4, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



"Look at all of those haters of mosques in this country" is your example of "witch hunts"?  How sad that you distort the 'position of the location OF ONE MOSQUE' as the hatred of all mosques.  Please provide the evidence (links) of "hatred and harrassment" of muslims in this country.  Please provide the evidence (links) that cleared all of those muslims that have been tried (in this country) for terrorist activities (in this country).
BTW, accusing me of any hatreds, bigotry, (and don't forget the big RACIST charge), does not change the facts.


----------



## logical4u (Apr 4, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



He claimed to be the 'scholar'.  I pointed out "one" area of the Bible that was twisted for the quran's purposes.  It gave him the opportunity to go and read it.  Did you notice that he hasn't responded?  Maybe, you should read that section, too.  It goes into great detail about the two nations that originate with Abraham.  Why did Israel get his name?  Read and learn!


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 4, 2011)

According to www.adherents.com 

There are 2.1 billion Christians in the world.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 4, 2011)

logical4u said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



What to Make of Anti-Muslim Hate Crimes - Newsweek

Big Jump in Hate Crimes Against Muslims Documented - NAM

Rise in hate crimes worries Arab-Americans / The Christian Science Monitor - CSMonitor.com

Civil Rights Division Post 9-11 Enforcement and Outreach

Ground Zero Mosque Opponents, Supporters Turn Out to Demonstrate - ABC News

Arsonists burn Tennessee mosque to the ground as anti-Muslim backlash over Ground Zero mosque grows in U.S | Mail Online


Just some stuff I found....btw....Tennessee is not NYC and NYC is not Tennessee.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 4, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> According to World Religions Religion Statistics Geography Church Statistics
> 
> There are 2.1 billion Christians in the world.



That's interesting.   Didn't know that.  How do you think Christians would feel about someone here saying that their religion needs to be eradicated?


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 4, 2011)

bodecea said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...


 
The big jump in "hate crimes" was reported by CAIR. Wow, I'm sure to believe their numbers.

Your sources are crap and essentially meaningless. "Reports of" is not specific nor trustworthy. 

And I don't see a single incidence there of Muslims being kidnapped, tortured, and beheaded. Do you? Planes being hijacked? Women being stoned?

No?

So where's the comparison?

This link: http://www.csmonitor.com/2003/0410/p01s03-ussc.html is from 2003 and deals with suppositions and anticipations, and also uses information from CAIR. But it's all about their fears and vague references to hate mail. Nothing specific, and no actual incidents reported.


----------



## logical4u (Apr 4, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Vel6377 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Aren't the terrorists honored in islamic society?  Aren't they celebrated as "martyrs"?  Aren't their families held in honor for the acts (terrorist acts)?  Aren't civil works and buildings named for them?  It would appear that "islam" supports terrorism, and that having a "terrorist" in the family is a mark of "status".  
Just for lefties (I did not say that all muslims were "involved" in terrorism or that all muslims were terrorists).


----------



## bodecea (Apr 4, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



So, you denied that any of those things happened?   Yes or no.


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 4, 2011)

Logical4u just throws out non sense and then wonders why people don't rush in to refute it.


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 4, 2011)

logical4u said:


> Aren't the terrorists honored in islamic society?  Aren't they celebrated as "martyrs"?  Aren't their families held in honor for the acts (terrorist acts)?  Aren't civil works and buildings named for them?  It would appear that "islam" supports terrorism, and that having a "terrorist" in the family is a mark of "status".
> Just for lefties (I did not say that all muslims were "involved" in terrorism or that all muslims were terrorists).



That's because they are viewed as Freedom Fighters in the Islamic world.

And not as so called terrorist like the West claims.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 4, 2011)

georgephillip said:


> *Do you see Wall Street as an enemy of 90% of Americans?*



Do you think most Americans look at their 401K as an enemy?

The lower the IQ, the further to the left....


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 4, 2011)

bodecea said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


 
I asked you a question, answer it. Do you think these are comparable or as routine as the abduction and murder of innocents committed by Islam?


----------



## bodecea (Apr 4, 2011)

logical4u said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Vel6377 said:
> ...



This is true in all muslim states?   75% of them?  50% of them?  How many muslim states do that?


----------



## logical4u (Apr 4, 2011)

georgephillip said:


> Mr Liberty said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Don't the dems perpetuate "blood for oil"?  If they would promote oil development here, there would be no need to import oil from the ME.  There would be no need for us to be "there".  We could leave and let it "implode" (muslims will kill muslims when they run out of other religions to murder).


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 4, 2011)

and here's another question...

Do you think the actual crimes committed, which we PROSECUTE to the fullest extent of the law, JUSTIFY Islam slaughtering innocents on a regular basis?


----------



## logical4u (Apr 4, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > I would love to see the burka outlawed, though.
> ...



If you support it, why don't "you" were one, all the time?


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 4, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > According to World Religions Religion Statistics Geography Church Statistics
> ...



I here people saying all of the time, "where are the moderate Muslims?"

Believe me they are trying to speak out and present their case.

But their voices are drowned out by all of the anti-Islamic hysteria.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 4, 2011)

So not only is it the fault of the infidels when you guys kill innocents, it's also our fault when you don't speak out against your own crazies?


----------



## BlindBoo (Apr 4, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > I keep saying...allow the religion, you have to.
> ...



Words have meaning.

The Muslim's official creed of Islam


----------



## BlindBoo (Apr 4, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Why, you just deny the answer and denigrate anyone posting that they don't trivialize the threat from radical Islam.
> ...



I understand, you simply don't have anything to back up your specious and jingoistic reasoning.


----------



## logical4u (Apr 4, 2011)

Londoner said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > One thing: "Washington (a place we think you trust too much) ", if this is so, why do lefties want to give those bureaucrats control over our personal lives by handing control of healthcare  (amongst other things) to the same untrustworthy government?
> ...



Yeah.  Capitalism without morals is evil.  Those that worked to wipe all reference to G*d (integrity) from our system have been successful.  Now what?  Take a serious look at the other forms of governence: communism, socialism, dictator, Sharia, do you see a better way?  BTW, all those other forms of government believe in capitalism, but just for those in power, the rest of the population is forced to live in poverty and misery.  There is a song that "you have got to stand for something or you will fall for anything", that appears to be where the lefties are located: falling for everything.  By eliminating G*d from public discourse, there was a giant vacuum; that has been filled by lobbyists and corporate interests (dictators).  And the left wonders why the right has such a problem with keeping the Lord out of public conversation.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 4, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



I'm not seeing a Yes or No answer from you, Allie?    I thought you existed in a black and white world with no shades of gray.

Yes or no...do you deny any of those things happened?


----------



## logical4u (Apr 4, 2011)

georgephillip said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Maybe they are trying to "save" them from becoming penis receptacles for their brothers (if they are girls) or other men if they are boys (as dancing boys).


----------



## logical4u (Apr 4, 2011)

jgarden said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > *Senate to Hold Hearings on Anti-Muslim Bigotry*
> ...


*

According to wikipedia: Christian population is over 32% of the world's population
Catholicism - 1.2 billion 
Catholic Church - 1,165.7 million[1] 
Latin Church - 1,149.6 million 
Eastern Catholic Churches - 16.1 million 
Alexandrian Rite 
Ethiopian Catholic Church - 0.2 million[2] 
Coptic Catholic Church - 0.2 million[2] 
Antiochene Rite 
Maronite Catholic Church - 3.1 million[2] 
Syro-Malankara Catholic Church - 0.4 million[2] 
Syriac Catholic Church - 0.1 million[2] 
Armenian Rite 
Armenian Catholic Church - 0.4 million[2] 
Chaldean 
Syro-Malabar Catholic Church - 3.8 million[2] 
Chaldean Catholic Church - 0.4 million[2] 
Byzantine Rite 
Ukrainian Greek Catholic Church - 4.3 million[2] 
Melkite Greek Catholic Church - 1.3 million[2] 
Romanian Catholic Church - 0.7 million[2] 
Ruthenian Catholic Church - 0.5 million[2] 
Hungarian Greek Catholic Church - 0.3 million[2] 
Slovak Greek Catholic Church - 0.2 million[2] 
Italo-Albanian Catholic Church - 0.1 million[2] 
Belarusian Greek Catholic Church - 0.1 million[2] 
Georgian Byzantine Catholic Church - 0.01 million[3] 
Albanian Byzantine Catholic Church - 0.01 million[2] 
Bulgarian Greek Catholic Church - 0.01 million[2] 
Croatian Greek Catholic Church - 0.01 million[2] 
Greek Byzantine Catholic Church - 0.01 million[2] 
Macedonian Greek Catholic Church - 0.01 million[2] 
Russian Catholic Church - 0.01 million[2] 
Breakaway Catholic Churches - 25 million 
Apostolic Catholic Church - 8 million[4] 
Philippine Independent Church - 6 million[5] 
Chinese Patriotic Catholic Association - 5 million[6] 
Brazilian Catholic Apostolic Church - 5 million[7] 
Old Catholic Church - 0.6 million 
Society of St. Pius X - 0.5 million 
Protestantism - 670 million 
Historical Protestantism - 350 million 
Baptist churches - 105 million[8] 
Southern Baptist Convention - 16.3 million[9] 
National Baptist Convention, USA, Inc. - 7.5 million[10] 
National Baptist Convention of America, Inc. - 5 million[11] 
Nigerian Baptist Convention - 3 million[12] 
Progressive National Baptist Convention - 2.5 million[13] 
American Baptist Churches USA - 1.4 million[14] 
Brazilian Baptist Convention - 1.4 million 
Baptist Bible Fellowship International - 1.2 million[15] 
Myanmar Baptist Convention - 1.1 million[16] 
Baptist Community of the Congo River - 1 million[16] 
National Baptist Convention, Brazil - 1 million 
National Primitive Baptist Convention of the U.S.A. - 1 million[15] 
National Missionary Baptist Convention of America - 1 million 
Samavesam of Telugu Baptist Churches - 0.8 million[17] 
Baptist Convention of Kenya - 0.7 million[16] 
Myanmar Baptist Convention  0.7 million[18] 
Union of Evangelical Christians-Baptists of Russia  0.6 million 
Council of Baptist Churches in Northeast India  0.6 million[19] 
Church of Christ in Congo  0.4 million[20] 
American Baptist Association - 0.3 million[21] 
Baptist Missionary Association of America - 0.2 million[22] 
Conservative Baptist Association of America - 0.2 million[23] 
National Association of Free Will Baptists - 0.2 million[24] 
Methodism - 75 million 
United Methodist Church - 12 million 
African Methodist Episcopal Church - 3 million 
Methodist Church Nigeria - 2 million[25] 
African Methodist Episcopal Zion Church - 1.5 million 
Church of the Nazarene - 1.9 million 
Methodist Church of Southern Africa - 1.7 million[26] 
Korean Methodist Church - 1.5 million[27] 
United Methodist Church of Ivory Coast  1 million[28] 
Christian Methodist Episcopal Church - 0.9 million 
Methodist Church Ghana - 0.8 million[29] 
Free Methodist Church - 0.7 million 
Methodist Church in India - 0.6 million[30] 
Lutheranism - 87 million[31] 
Evangelical Church in Germany - 26.9 million[32] 
Church of Sweden - 6.7 million 
Evangelical Lutheran Church in America - 4.8 million 
Ethiopian Evangelical Church Mekane Yesus - 4.7 million 
Evangelical Lutheran Church in Tanzania - 4.6 million[33] 
Danish National Church - 4.5 million 
Evangelical Lutheran Church of Finland - 4.3 million[34] 
Batak Christian Protestant Church - 4 million[35] 
Church of Norway - 3.9 million 
Malagasy Lutheran Church - 3 million 
Lutheran ChurchMissouri Synod - 2.4 million 
The Lutheran Church of Christ in Nigeria - 1.7 million[36] 
United Evangelical Lutheran Church in India - 1.5 million[37] 
Evangelical Lutheran Church in Papua New Guinea - 0.9 million[38] 
Andhra Evangelical Lutheran Church - 0.8 million[39] 
Evangelical Church of the Lutheran Confession in Brazil - 0.7 million[40] 
Evangelical Lutheran Church in Namibia - 0.6 million[41] 
Evangelical Lutheran Church in Southern Africa - 0.6 million[42] 
Reformed churches - 75 million 
Presbyterianism - 40 million 
Presbyterian Church of East Africa - 4 million[43] 
Presbyterian Church of Africa - 3.4 million[44] 
Presbyterian Church (U.S.A.) - 3.0 million 
United Church of Canada - 2.5 million 
Church of Christ in CongoPresbyterian Community of Congo - 2.5 million[45] 
Presbyterian Church of Korea - 2.4 million[46] 
Presbyterian Church of Cameroon - 1.8 million[47] 
Church of Scotland - 1.1 million[48] 
Presbyterian Church of the Sudan - 1 million[49] 
Presbyterian Church in Cameroon - 0.7 million[50] 
Presbyterian Church of Brazil - 0,7 million [51] 
Presbyterian Church of Ghana - 0.6 million[52] 
Presbyterian Church of Nigeria - 0.5 million[53] 
Uniting Presbyterian Church in Southern Africa - 0.5 million[54] 
Presbyterian Church in America - 0.3 million 
Continental Reformed churches - 30 million 
Church of Jesus Christ in Madagascar - 3.5 million[55] 
United Church of Zambia - 3.0 million[56] 
Protestant Church in the Netherlands - 2.5 million[57] 
Swiss Reformed Church - 2.4 million 
Evangelical Church of Cameroon - 2 million[58] 
Protestant Evangelical Church in Timor - 2 million[59] 
Christian Evangelical Church in Minahasa - 0.7 million[60] 
United Church in Papua New Guinea - 0.6 million[61] 
United Church of Christ in the Philippines - 0.6 million[62] 
Protestant Church in Western Indonesia - 0.6 million[63] 
Evangelical Christian Church in Tanah Papua - 0.6 million[64] 
Protestant Church in the Moluccas - 0.6 million[65] 
Reformed Church in Hungary - 0.6 million[66] 
Reformed Church in Romania - 0.6 million[67] 
Uniting Reformed Church in Southern Africa - 0.5 million[68] 
Congregationalism - 5 million 
United Church of Christ - 1.2 million 
Evangelical Congregational Church in Angola - 0.9 million[69] 
United Congregational Church of Southern Africa - 0.5 million[70] 
Anabaptism and Free churches - 5 million 
Schwarzenau Brethren/German Baptist groups - 1.5 million[71] 
Mennonites - 1.5 million 
Plymouth Brethren - 1 million[72] 
Moravians - 0.7 million[73] 
Amish - 0.2 million 
Hutterites - 0.2 million 
Quakers - 0.4 million 
Waldensians - 0.05 million 
Modern Protestantism - 274 million[citation needed] 
Pentecostalism - 130 million 
Assemblies of God - 60 million 
International Circle of Faith - 11 million[74] 
The Pentecostal Mission - 10 million 
Church of God (Cleveland) - 9 million 
International Church of the Foursquare Gospel - 8 million 
Apostolic Church - 6 million 
Church of God in Christ - 6.5 million[75] 
Apostolic Church - 5.5 million 
United Pentecostal Church International - 4 million 
Christian Congregation of Brazil - 2.5 million 
Universal Church of the Kingdom of God - 2 million 
Church of God of Prophecy - 1 million 
God is Love Pentecostal Church - 0.8 million 
Non-denominational evangelicalism - 80 million 
Calvary Chapel - 25 million 
Born Again Movement - 20 million 
Association of Vineyard Churches - 15 million 
Christian and Missionary Alliance - 4 million[76] 
New Life Fellowship - 10 million[citation needed] 
True Jesus Church - 2.5 million 
African initiated churches - 40 million 
Zion Christian Church - 15 million 
Eternal Sacred Order of Cherubim and Seraphim - 10 million 
Kimbanguist Church - 5.5 million 
Church of the Lord (Aladura) - 3.6 million[77] 
Council of African Instituted Churches - 3 million[78] 
Church of Christ Light of the Holy Spirit - 1.4 million[79] 
African Church of the Holy Spirit - 0.7 million[80] 
African Israel Church Nineveh[81] 
Seventh-day Adventist Church - 17 million 
Restoration Movement - 7 million 
Churches of Christ - 5 million 
Christian Churches and Churches of Christ - 1.1 million[15] 
Christian Church (Disciples of Christ) - 0.7 million[82] 
Oneness Pentecostalism - 6 million 
United Pentecostal Church International - 4 million 
Pentecostal Assemblies of the World - 1.5 million 
Eastern Orthodoxy - 230 million 
Autocephalous churches 
Russian Orthodox Church - 125 million 
Romanian Orthodox Church - 18 million 
Serbian Orthodox Church - 15 million 
Church of Greece - 11 million 
Bulgarian Orthodox Church - 10 million 
Georgian Orthodox Church - 5 million 
Greek Orthodox Church of Constantinople - 3.5 million 
Greek Orthodox Church of Antioch - 2.5 million 
Greek Orthodox Church of Alexandria - 1.5 million 
Orthodox Church in America - 1.2 million 
Polish Orthodox Church - 1 million 
Albanian Orthodox Church - 0.8 million 
Cypriot Orthodox Church - 0.7 million 
Greek Orthodox Church of Jerusalem - 0.14 million 
Czech and Slovak Orthodox Church - 0.07 million 
Autonomous churches 
Ukrainian Orthodox Church (Moscow Patriarchate) - 7.2 million[83] 
Moldovan Orthodox Church - 3.2 million 
Russian Orthodox Church Outside Russia - 1.25 million 
Metropolitan Church of Bessarabia - 0.62 million 
Orthodox Ohrid Archbishopric - 0.34 million 
Estonian Orthodox Church - 0.3 million 
Patriarchal Exarchate in Western Europe - 0.15 million 
Finnish Orthodox Church - 0.08 million 
Chinese Orthodox Church - 0.03 million 
Japanese Orthodox Church - 0.02 million 
Latvian Orthodox Church - 0.02 million 
Non-universally recognized churches 
Ukrainian Orthodox Church (Kyiv Patriarchate) - 5.5 million[83] 
Ukrainian Autocephalous Orthodox Church - 3.8 million 
Belarusian Autocephalous Orthodox Church - 2.4 million 
Macedonian Orthodox Church - 2 million 
Orthodox Church of Greece (Holy Synod in Resistance) - 0.75 million 
Old Calendar Romanian Orthodox Church - 0.50 million 
Old Calendar Bulgarian Orthodox Church - 0.45 million 
Croatian Orthodox Church - 0.36 million 
Orthodox Church in Italy - 0.12 million 
Montenegrin Orthodox Church - 0.05 million 
Other separated Orthodox groups 
Old Believers - 5.5 million 
Greek Old Calendarists - 0.86 million 
Russian True Orthodox Church - 0.85 million 
Oriental Orthodoxy - 82 million 
Autocephalous churches in communion 
Ethiopian Orthodox Tewahedo Church - 48 million 
Coptic Orthodox Church of Alexandria - 15.5 million 
Armenian Orthodox Church - 8 million 
Eritrean Orthodox Tewahedo Church - 2.5 million 
Indian (Malankara) Orthodox Church - 2 million[84] 
Armenian Orthodox Church of Cilicia - 1.5 million 
Syriac Orthodox Church - 1.05 million 
Autonomous churches in communion 
Jacobite Syrian Orthodox Church - 1.2 million[85] 
Armenian Patriarchate of Constantinople - 0.42 million 
Armenian Patriarchate of Jerusalem - 0.34 million 
French Coptic Orthodox Church - 0.01 million 
British Orthodox Church - 0.01 million 
Churches not in communion 
Malankara Mar Thoma Syrian Church - 1.1 million 
Malabar Independent Syrian Church - 0.06 million 
Anglicanism - 80 million 
Anglican Communion - 80 million[86] 
Church of Nigeria - 18 million 
Church of England - 13.4 million 
Church of Uganda - 8.8 million 
Church of South India - 3.8 million 
Anglican Church of Australia - 3.7 million 
Episcopal Church in the Philippines - 3.0 million 
Anglican Church in Aotearoa, New Zealand and Polynesia - 0.5 million 
Anglican Church of Tanzania - 2.5 million 
Anglican Church of Southern Africa - 2.4 million 
Episcopal Church of the United States - 2.2 million 
Anglican Church of Canada - 2.0 million 
Anglican Church of Kenya - 1.5 million 
Church of North India - 1.3 million 
Church of the Province of Rwanda - 1 million 
Church of Pakistan - 0.8 million 
Anglican Church of Burundi - 0.8 million[87] 
Church of the Province of Central Africa - 0.6 million 
Church of Christ in CongoAnglican Community of Congo - 0.5 million[88] 
Scottish Episcopal Church - 0.4 million 
Church of Ireland - 0.4 million 
Continuing Anglican movement - 1.5 million 
Traditional Anglican Communion - 0.5 million 
Anglican Church in North America - 0.1 million 
Restorationism - 40 million 
Latter Day Saint movement (Mormonism) - 14.5 million 
The Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-day Saints - 14.1 million[89] 
Community of Christ - 0.2 million[90] 
New Apostolic Church - 11 million 
Iglesia ni Cristo - 6 million[91] 
Jehovah's Witnesses - 7.3 million [92][93] 
Church of Christ, Scientist - 0.4 million 
Friends of Man - 0.07 million 
Christadelphians - 0.06 million 
Unitarian Universalism - 0.6 million[94] 
Unitarian Universalist Association - 0.2 million[95] 
Nestorianism - 0.6 million 
Assyrian Church of the East - 0.5 million 
Ancient Church of the East - 0.1 million 

Why do the same people that have no problem with muslims (for lefties, that is not ALL muslims) murdering Christians all over the world (among other religions), have a problem with "Christians" pointing out the fact that it is muslims (not ALL) are murdering "non-believers"?
?
?
?*


----------



## logical4u (Apr 4, 2011)

bodecea said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...



Pew Forum: Report: Religion-based hate crimes highest since 2001

"November 23, 2009
Report: Religion-based hate crimes highest since 2001 
by Matthew E. Berger
Religion News Service

WASHINGTON (RNS) Hate crime incidents targeting people based on their religion were at their highest frequency last year since 2001, according to a new report. The report, compiled by the Anti-Defamation League from FBI data, found 1,519 religious hate crimes in 2008, accounting for about 20 percent of all bias crimes. It was an increase from 2007, when 1,400 crimes of religious bias were reported. The number of crimes targeting Jews or Jewish institutions also increased in 2008. There were 1,013 hate crimes against Jews last year, accounting for about two-thirds of all religious bias crimes. It was the largest number of crimes against Jews since 2001. Overall, hate crimes rose slightly in 2008, with participating agencies reporting 7,783 bias crimes. Racial bias accounted for about half of all those reported, with attacks aimed at ethnicity and sexual orientation accounting for much of the balance. Attacks against Muslims dropped slightly last year, to 105 reports. The numbers spiked in 2001, in the aftermath of the Sept. 11 terrorist attacks. That year, 597 attacks against Muslims were reported, bringing the number of overall bias crimes up past 9,000 incidents. ADL officials said an increase in agencies participating in the survey could account for part of the increase last year. But they said the spike remains a concern nonetheless."

It looks like hate crimes against Jews were ten times as great as hate crimes agains muslims.


----------



## logical4u (Apr 4, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > Aren't the terrorists honored in islamic society?  Aren't they celebrated as "martyrs"?  Aren't their families held in honor for the acts (terrorist acts)?  Aren't civil works and buildings named for them?  It would appear that "islam" supports terrorism, and that having a "terrorist" in the family is a mark of "status".
> ...



I think that was the point of that post: Southerns "accepted" slavery as part of life.  If they owned slaves or not.  When the "south" was beat in the civil war, it was punished (supposedly for the evil perpetuated, but moreso for money), and those that did not own slaves suffered, alongside those that did own slaves.  It was a comparison of the two types of "oppression".  One was punished long ago, one will be punished at some point in the future (by man or by the Lord).


----------



## BlindBoo (Apr 4, 2011)

Jroc said:


> I ever really understood these miserable people like Georgie boy the blame America first crowd. The World would be so much better if it were not for America skewing everything up All the muslims would be at peace if it weren't for us right? These people are delusional.



I'll never understand the miserable people like you, who demonize their fellow citizens because they feel that our foriegn policy may have been a factor in motivating the Muslims into violent and deadly actions.

Belief that America's foriegn policy is a motivating factor among Arab terrorist = Blame America First.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 4, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...


 
bullshit. It's more "why respond to a question that is duplicitous and a waste of time?"

This thread alone is full of people minimizing Islam's use of terrorism. From Bod posting silliness about how *horrible* the us is, to truthseeker's and GP's harping about how Islam is *forced* into acts of terror and apparently *confused* into not speaking out against those acts of terror by the big bad Infidels.

There's no point in arguing a point that has already been made, in other words. So take your dishonest crap and shove it back up your ass.


----------



## beowolfe (Apr 4, 2011)

Jroc said:


> *Senate to Hold Hearings on Anti-Muslim Bigotry*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just because some people don't run around screaming like Chicken Little about radical Islam doesn't mean they trivalize it.  They are just taking a much more rational approach than you Chicken Little types.  Besides, everything I've heard from the Chicken Little lobby would only make the problem worse.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 4, 2011)

bodecea said:


> And Muslims are the only ones?



Do you approve of Nazism? Is it the "fascism of peace?"


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 4, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Your words are very cheap....as is your integrity.



You have no integrity, you have your shameful party and say ANYTHING to promote it.



> PROVE that I support terrorists.



This entire thread proves that.


----------



## BlindBoo (Apr 4, 2011)

logical4u said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Vel6377 said:
> ...



Fundamentalisms in various religions explain reality by blaming social problems on the departure from religious morality and promise redemption via a return to an idealized community. In face of decline, colonization, and economic stagnation, ressentiment of the West became widespread in Islam. Fundamentalisms interacting with ressentiment may turn militant, as in the case of Al Qaeda. A war on terrorism is not likely to end terrorism. To solve the problem of terrorism requires addressing its roots: internal constraints, dictatorships sponsored by the West and the underdevelopment that results form neo-liberal globalization. We suggest terrorism will wane in the face of the evolution of modern Islamic public spheres that might challenge religious conservatism.

http://irows.ucr.edu/conferences/pews02/pprlangman.doc


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 4, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Your talk is incredibly cheap, as is your so-called integrity.



You have no integrity, you have your shameful party. You will defend any evil if you think it will promote your party.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 4, 2011)

georgephillip said:


> Has rampant starvation increased or decreased in the last 500 years?



Decreased by about 20,000 fold.

Are you going to lie about it? Use some communist web site claiming that all were happy and well fed until capitalism came about?

ROFL


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 4, 2011)

georgephillip said:


> *They were on the same side of the class war.*



No, they were on opposite sides.

Mussolini, like Lenin (NEP) and other Marxists, promoted a class of government protected looters. Just the same as Obama does with Goldman Sachs and General Motors.

Friedman promoted a market economy.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 4, 2011)

bodecea said:


> And what do you suggest be done to iradicate Islam?   Let's hear some solutions.



What was done to eradicate Nazism after the end of WWII?

Here's a hint, we didn't let the Nazis erect a massive meeting hall with a Swastika on top at Omaha Beach....

We also didn't engage in genocide of Nazis.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 4, 2011)

bodecea said:


> And what do you suggest be done to iradicate Islam?   Let's hear some solutions.



What was done to eradicate Nazism after the end of WWII?

Here's a hint, we didn't let the Nazis erect a massive meeting hall with a Swastika on top at Omaha Beach.... (You're a big supporter of the monument to the 9/11 terrorists being built on Ground Zero, right?)

We also didn't engage in genocide of Nazis.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 4, 2011)

bodecea said:


> OK, that's a good idea tho you must admit, that is happening now and (in my opinion) that is the real thing the crazies are reacting against.
> Let's see if Uncensored agrees that that is a viable solution....slow tho it may be.



Education is the ultimate goal. You claim it is happening now. As with most of what you claim, this is the opposite of the truth. 

{"Islam encourages this [love of homeland] and established the defense of it as an obligatory commandment for every Muslim if even a centimeter of his land is stolen. I, a Palestinian Muslim, love my country Palestine..." [Islamic Education, sixth grade, Part A, p. 68] }

{NEW YORK   Can it be true? That Islamic schools in the United States teach hatred towards American Christians and Jews?

The Washington Post on Monday revealed that one such school outside Washington, D.C., uses textbooks teaching 11th graders that "the Day of Judgment can't come until Jesus Christ returns to Earth, breaks the cross and converts everyone to Islam, and until Muslims start attacking Jews."

Other accredited Islamic schools in America have world maps on classroom walls that exclude Israel. Some such schools promote class discussions that portray Usama bin Laden as "simply the victim of  prejudice" against all Muslims in America.}

FOXNews.com - U.S. Islamic Schools Teaching Homegrown Hate - Opinion

{    * Some of the students are taught to avoid going to church because they are the gathering place of the devils.
    * Eleven-year-old students are taught that non-Muslims are the worst of all the creatures.
    * The teachers at madrassas repeatedly refer to non-Muslims as kuffars. Kuffar is a derogatory and hateful term used to refer to non-Muslims.
    * Children are taught not to befriend non-Muslims. At one point in footage from the investigation, one of the teachers tells the students that they should put away and forget non-Muslim friends.
    * The students are told that the British society is Shaytan (Satan).
    * In some of the footage, the schools depict scenes of violence where students are routinely beaten for failing to recite the Quran properly. In less than 3 hours of filmed lessons, the students were beaten more than 10 times by their teacher.
    * The film also reveals a culture of violence among students. Older students beat younger students and the teachers dont intervene.
}

Some British Muslims are Teaching Hatred « Zwinglius Redivivus


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 4, 2011)

bodecea said:


> You should tell that to all the Jewish Americans who are Democrats.



A Jew voting democrat is no different than a black man voting for a KKK member. (Like Robert Byrd (D), Orval Faubus (D), George Wallace (D) or Bull Connor (D))


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 4, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Charming....I think I speak for many of us in that we always appreciate your little demonstrations as to what YOU think your "integrity" is all about.



ROFL

There is truly no hypocrisy like demopocrisy...


----------



## BlindBoo (Apr 4, 2011)

logical4u said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Liberty said:
> ...



The US is currently the third largest producer in the world.  We use to be the largest.  We have run out of most of our cheap (easily extracted) oil.  Currently we import less than 10% from the ME.  But since it is a world market, where we get it and from whom doesn't matter in the end at the pump.


----------



## Jroc (Apr 4, 2011)

beowolfe said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > *Senate to Hold Hearings on Anti-Muslim Bigotry*
> ...




Liberal and "rational approach" are oxymorons there are no problems with anti-muslim hate crimes in this country get a clue will you? Anti-Jewish hate crimes are many..Many times more prevalent genius


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 4, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> According to World Religions Religion Statistics Geography Church Statistics
> 
> There are 2.1 billion Christians in the world.



Even if we accept your number, how does it work out when your holy warriors go to kill? Doing pretty well and maintaining a 2 to 1 kill ratio in Afghanistan and Iraq? 

Can your Jihadists kill ONE civilized person for every thousand you lose?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 4, 2011)

bodecea said:


> That's interesting.   Didn't know that.  How do you think Christians would feel about someone here saying that their religion needs to be eradicated?



How many terrorist acts do Christians engage in?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 4, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> That's because they are viewed as Freedom Fighters in the Islamic world.



So you acknowledge that in the Muslim world, terrorism isn't just celebrated by "radicals" but is in fact celebrated by the mainstream?

That's kind of the point many of us have been making for quite some time. The viewpoints of the Muslim world and the civilized world are quite different - they are not compatible.


----------



## BlindBoo (Apr 4, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Nobody but the rabid righties here are going to agree that our enemy is entire Islamic religion.

I must say you rabid types sure seem to have an anal fixation.  Are you guys all latent homosexuals or what?


----------



## BlindBoo (Apr 4, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > That's interesting.   Didn't know that.  How do you think Christians would feel about someone here saying that their religion needs to be eradicated?
> ...



Ask the IRA.


----------



## ScreamingEagle (Apr 4, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



So by your own reasoning....you must agree the Palestinians are terrorists too...and because they are of the Islam religion....that means Muslims are terrorists too...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 4, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> I here people saying all of the time, "where are the moderate Muslims?"
> 
> Believe me they are trying to speak out and present their case.



Is the case of the "moderate Muslims" that terrorists are "freedom fighters" and "heroes?"


----------



## logical4u (Apr 4, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



Ask the muslims about that.  They are the ones that "desire" dancing boys.  They are the ones that think it is "acceptable" to rape another man, and then have the victim put to death for "being homosexual" (even if he wasn't).


----------



## logical4u (Apr 4, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



IRA was more about territory and economics.  I doubt if you can find any IRA member that was yelling "this is for the Lord!".  It was about the oppression of a large portion of the population being forced to live and work the land with no or little payment.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 4, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> I'll never understand the miserable people like you, who demonize their fellow citizens because they feel that our foriegn policy may have been a factor in motivating the Muslims into violent and deadly actions.



There is no question nor a historian anywhere who disputes that the foreign policy of the West, including the USA was a primary factor in motivating the German people into violent and deadly actions.

Still, no one tries to justify those acts or demands that we not judge moderate Nazis by the acts of a few radicals.

See, you leftists are fucking insane.


----------



## ScreamingEagle (Apr 4, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



That's what "moderate" muslims may be saying.....however there doesn't seem to be a big enough group of "moderates" to even matter....because their voice is drowned out by the CAIRS of the world as well as others who promote sharia...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 4, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> Ask the IRA.



Got a phone number?

The last recorded terrorist act by the IRA was;

2001 4 November: Real IRA car bomb explodes in Birmingham

BTW, The IRA states as there one and only goal, Irish freedom from British rule. Not a word about converting anyone.


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 4, 2011)

ScreamingEagle said:


> That's what "moderate" muslims may be saying.....however there doesn't seem to be a big enough group of "moderates" to even matter....because their voice is drowned out by the CAIRS of the world as well as others who promote sharia...



CAIR is a moderate Muslim organization that advocates for Sharia Law.

I see no problem with that.

As most Muslims would prefer to reside in an Islamic based nation.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 4, 2011)

Justification of terrorism personified by Sunni!

Thanks, Sunni!


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 4, 2011)

"
But unlike the NAACP and ADL, CAIR has been listed by the Justice Department as an unindicted co-conspirator in a terrorism funding trial. Unlike those groups, its alumni include former officials and staffers who have been convicted on terrorism-related charges. Unlike the NAACP or ADL, CAIR&#8217;s co-founders had ties to an international religious extremist movement, the Muslim Brotherhood. Founded in Egypt in 1928, the Muslim Brotherhood has influenced many Sunnis with its anti-Western, anti-Jewish, anti-modern and anti-secular ideology. It inspired or spawned extremist off-shoots including al Qaeda and the Palestinian Islamic Resistance Movement (Hamas)."

"CAIR co-founder and former board chairman, Omar Ahmad, once declared that the Koran, the Muslim book of scripture, &#8220;should be the highest authority in America, and Islam the only accepted religion on Earth&#8221; (_San Ramon Valley Herald_, Calif., July 4, 1998). "
CAMERA: CAIR: Civil Rights or Extremism?


----------



## ScreamingEagle (Apr 4, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> > That's what "moderate" muslims may be saying.....however there doesn't seem to be a big enough group of "moderates" to even matter....because their voice is drowned out by the CAIRS of the world as well as others who promote sharia...
> ...



Well then they better pack their bags and leave America....

Advocating Sharia Law is not what i'd call "moderate"....since it violates the U.S. Constitution...



> Sharia law is used in many Muslim countries to justify shocking acts
> of barbarity including stoning, the execution of homosexuals, and the
> subjugation of women.  Sharia does not permit freedom of conscience; it
> prohibits Muslims from renouncing their Islamic faith or converting to
> ...


----------



## BlindBoo (Apr 4, 2011)

ScreamingEagle said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Not all Irish were part of the IRA.  Not all Palestinians are part of the PA, PLO, or Hamas.  Not all Muslims are terrorist.


----------



## Jroc (Apr 4, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> CAIR is a moderate Muslim organization that advocates for Sharia Law.
> 
> I see no problem with that.
> 
> As most Muslims would prefer to reside in an Islamic based nation.




This is coming from the self proclaimed "moderate" Sunni-Man" they all should be so moderate.




Sunni Man said:


> My solution to the Jewish problem.
> 
> Would be to round them up world wide and find and island to quarantine them on.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 4, 2011)

Sharia Law and the Constitution are very compatible.

Both advocate life, liberty, and a person's happiness.

America would become an even greater nation when she is guided by both.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 4, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Sharia Law and the Constitution are very compatible.



Especially that whole Jizya thing. 



> Both advocate life, liberty, and a person's happiness.



Not for the Kafirum, though..



> America would become an even greater nation when she is guided by both.



In the way that a man is greater if he is both a slave in chains and free...


----------



## bodecea (Apr 4, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Sharia Law and the Constitution are very compatible.
> 
> Both advocate life, liberty, and a person's happiness.
> 
> America would become an even greater nation when she is guided by both.



  BACON!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jroc (Apr 4, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Sharia Law and the Constitution are very compatible.
> 
> Both advocate life, liberty, and a person's happiness.
> 
> America would become an even greater nation when she is guided by both.



 Sunni's signiture...



> "There is No business, like Shoah business"!!!



In case anyone doesn't know "Shoah" is the Hebrew word for Holocaust. Moderate?


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 4, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > If an Arab Superpower had killed thousands of US civilians in this country since 1991, would you resist or collaborate with your oppressors?
> ...


How many Christian children has that "backwards and barbarous" religion blown-the-fuck-up in your hometown?

What makes 21st century capitalists who get rich from war crimes morally superior to radical Islamists?

An accident of birth?


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 4, 2011)

Jroc said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Sharia Law and the Constitution are very compatible.
> ...


So being aware that the Zionists have turned the Holocaust myth into a world wide guilt extortion racket that rakes in millions of dollars.

Somehow excludes me from being a moderate??


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 4, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > What makes a Jewish Semite's life worth more than an Arabs'?
> ...


I think it's wrong to kill anyone who isn't trying to kill you for your land or water rights especially if you are *paid money* for your services.

Do you have any thoughts on why Jews kill so many more Arabs than Arabs kill Jews and steal so much more Arab land and water in the process?

If Americans Knew - what every American needs to know about Israel/Palestine


----------



## Vel (Apr 4, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



What would you think MAKES you a "moderate"? I know, it must be your outspoken condemnation of those that murdered the UN workers because Islam was insulted by a little paper and ink burning. Oh wait....


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 4, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > The WTC was brought down with box-cutters.  To America's right wing, that must be "high tech".
> ...


*How many of those 7 years were spent studying WTC7?*

How much time did Atta devote to understanding the stresses required to cause a chain reaction in a building that was not hit by an airplane?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 4, 2011)

georgephillip said:


> [Do you have any thoughts on why Jews kill so many more Arabs than Arabs kill Jews and steal so much more Arab land and water in the process?



Despite the vile Nazi site you link, Jews don't typically kill Muslims outside of combat situations.

Rush a checkpoint shrieking "ALLAHU AKBAR" and you're going to get shot, as well you should. Engage a well armed soldier in combat and you're going to get shot, as well you should. Fire rockets at civilians, you deserve what you get.

George, you were a Nazi at AWE and you're a Nazi here. I understand your bias and your bullshit. Neither of them impress me.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 4, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > *Do you see Wall Street as an enemy of 90% of Americans?*
> ...


The 401ks of millions of working class Americans were looted by Wall Street in 2008, along with trillions of additional dollars in pensions and savings.

More recently, 2010 recorded an additional 600,000 Americans became millionaires while another 5,000,000 of their countrymen signed up for food stamps.

Is your IQ high enough to connect those dots?

The financial scam of the century


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 4, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > [Do you have any thoughts on why Jews kill so many more Arabs than Arabs kill Jews and steal so much more Arab land and water in the process?
> ...


*Define "typically"?*

"Chris Hedges, who was on the NY Times team that won the Pulitzer Prize for Explanatory Reporting for the paper's coverage of global terrorism has been a foreign correspondent for fifteen years and has covered wars in El Salvador, Guatemala, Algeria, Palestine and the Balkans wrote of an experience in the Khan Younis refugee camp in Gaza in his 2002 book, 'War is a Force that gives us Meaning':

"It was still. The camp waited, as if holding its breath. And then, out of the dry furnace air a disembodied voice crackled over a loudspeaker from the Israeli side of the camp's perimeter fence.

"'Come on, dogs,' the voice boomed in Arabic. 'Where are all the dogs of Khan Younis? Come! Come!'

"I stood up and walked outside the hut. The invective spewed out in a bitter torrent. 'Son of a bitch!' 'Son of a whore!' ''Your mother's ****!'

The boys darted in small packs up the sloping dunes to the electric fence that separated the camp from the Jewish settlement abutting it. They lobbed rocks towards a jeep, mounted with a loudspeaker and protected by bulletproof armor plates and metal grating, that sat parked on the top of a hill...

"The soldier inside the jeep ridiculed and derided them. Three ambulances-which had pulled up in anticipation of what was to come-lined the road below the dunes..  

"There was the boom of a percussion grenade. The boys, most no more than ten or eleven years old, scattered, running clumsily through the heavy sand. 

"They descended out of sight behind the dune in front of me. There were no sounds of gun-fire. The soldiers shot with silencers. The bullets from M-I6 rifles, unseen by me, tumbled end-over-end through their slight bodies. I would see the destruction, *the way their stomachs were ripped out*, the gaping holes in their limbs and torsos, later in the hospital.

"I had seen children shot in other conflicts I have covered--death squads gunned them down in EI Salvador and Guatemala, mothers with infants were lined up and massacred in Algeria, and Serb snipers put children in their sights and watched them crumple onto the pavement in Sarajevo--but I had never watched soldiers *entice children like mice into a trap and murder them for sport.*"

*Is Chris Hedges a Nazi?*

Do you even care how many Palestinian children have been murdered by IDF snipers when there was no armed conflict in progress?

ISRAEL: A THEOCRATIC RACIST STATE

btw, I have no idea what AWE is.

Link?


----------



## Jroc (Apr 4, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> So being aware that the Zionists have turned the *Holocaust myth *into a world wide guilt extortion racket that rakes in millions of dollars.
> 
> Somehow excludes me from being a moderate??




Yep you and the rest of the "moderates"

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4yoLd_sze4]YouTube - Iran President on Holocaust Denial[/ame]


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 4, 2011)

logical4u said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Liberty said:
> ...


Democrats are just a willing to exchange blood for oil as Republicans. Both parties depend on the richest 1% of Americans to fund their campaigns, and oil sales and arms sales are the two biggest money makers on this planet.

Personally I don't think we can afford to pollute this planet any more than we already have. So instead of more drilling in this country, why not try this?

"The petroleum used to make adhesives, coatings and in the future, inks and even plastics, could get replaced with nanoparticles of sugar and starch, experts told UPI's Nano World.

"The starch in the nanoparticles comes from crops, a renewable resource, unlike petroleum, said John van Leeuwen, chairman and chief executive officer of biomaterials company Ecosynthetix in Lansing, Mich.

"'Every $10 increase in a barrel of oil leads to an $80 billion a year impact on the national economy,' van Leeuwen added. 'Our technology became interesting once oil went above $25 a barrel.'

"Cardboard manufacturers alone currently use roughly four billion pounds of starchy adhesive a year across 1,700 plants worldwide to glue together the paper layers that make up corrugated containers, van Leeuwen explained. This market alone represented $3 billion in 2005."

Eventually all the fuel we use in our vehicles could be synthesized without drilling anywhere. Start up costs are prohibitive for Wall Street, and neither Republicans NOR Democrats want to start this fight at this time.

Nano World: Nano replacement for petroleum


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 4, 2011)

Why do the governments of Europe insist that the official Holocaust story not be challenged?

If you do refute it in public you could wind up in prison.

What are they trying to hide?


----------



## Jroc (Apr 4, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OEBG8NM_T4Q]YouTube - Democrats and Radical Islam[/ame]


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 4, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> and here's another question...
> 
> Do you think the actual crimes committed, which we PROSECUTE to the fullest extent of the law, JUSTIFY Islam slaughtering innocents on a regular basis?


*Some of us believe the invasion of Iraq was a war crime*.

Specifically a crime of aggression which the Nuremberg Tribunals labeled the worst of all transgressions because it contained within it the seed of all other crimes.

By that standard who has been prosecuted for Fallujah?

"The Iraqi city of Fallujah continues to suffer the ghastly consequences of a US military onslaught in late 2004.

"According to the authors of a new study, 'Cancer, Infant Mortality and Birth Sex-Ratio in Fallujah, Iraq 20052009,' the people of Fallujah are experiencing higher rates of cancer, leukemia, infant mortality, and sexual mutations than those recorded among survivors in Hiroshima and Nagasaki in the years after those Japanese cities were incinerated by US atomic bomb strikes in 1945." 

US War Crimes: Cancer Rate in Fallujah Worse than Hiroshima


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 4, 2011)

logical4u said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...


It's more likely they've been indoctrinated from before the age they learned to read that all non-Jews are inferior to all Jews.

In other words... they are slaves to their book.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 4, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Has rampant starvation increased or decreased in the last 500 years?
> ...


*Which group do you belong to?*

"The number of millionaire households jumped to 8.4 million in 2010 *increasing by 600,000 last year*.  Now to contrast this rise in millionaires in 2010 we added *5,000,000 Americans* to the national food stamp program.  

"The income inequality gap is only getting more pronounced here.  A rising sea is not lifting all ships because many of the reasons for wealth building (i.e., corporations cutting costs to boost profits) directly impacts the working and middle class who own very little in stock.  

"Yet the stock market going up over 100 percent from the March 2009 lows has helped the top *1 percent that control 42 percent* of all financial wealth."

The financial scam of the century


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 4, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > *They were on the same side of the class war.*
> ...


*In the same way Augusto Pinochet promoted Democracy.*


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 4, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > That's interesting.   Didn't know that.  How do you think Christians would feel about someone here saying that their religion needs to be eradicated?
> ...


US War Crimes: Cancer Rate in Fallujah Worse than Hiroshima


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 5, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > So if that isn't a comparison between the two then what is it?? LOL
> ...



Do you remember wrongly trying to claim that atheism and agnosticism were synonyms even as you provided them as synonyms for the word nihilism??

So would it shock you to find out that unlike your dishoenst attempt with the word nihilism compare and contrast are actually synonyms? LOL You really are retarded aren't you?? LOL According to you and since they are synonyms one can be used in place of the other so what is your excuse now loser?? LOL  



> Main Entry:  compare
> Part of Speech:  verb
> Definition:  examine in contrast
> Synonyms:  analyze, approach, balance, bracket, collate, confront, consider, contemplate, *contrast*, correlate, divide, equal, examine, hang, hold a candle to, inspect, juxtapose, match, match up, measure, observe, oppose, parallel, place in juxtaposition, ponder, rival, scan, scrutinize, segregate, separate,



LOL 

Oh and here is the rest of my post that you are running away from. LOL



drsmith1072 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 5, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > Are you actually trying to claim that the political party that controlled germany is comparable to a religion??
> ...



So you can't answer the question. Thanks for nothing as per usual. LOL 

I am simply asking you to clariffy your position and the fact that you can't says volumes about how little you have to offer. 

I am also wondering why allie would thank you for this baseless drivel. Can he explain?


----------



## Si modo (Apr 5, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > So if that isn't a comparison between the two then what is it?? LOL
> ...


Indeed it is.  Smith isn't one of the sharp knives in the drawer, and that's generous.


----------



## Si modo (Apr 5, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Are you trying to claim that Islam does not immerse itself in politics?


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 5, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



Really??

Then how do you explain your ORIGINAL question that you are now pretending never existed??




AllieBaba said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



 So why LIE when the truth can be so easilly presented??




AllieBaba said:


> I haven't put any words into your mouth. You challenged the statement that all Nazis aren't murderers and have done nothing but piss and moan since.



Actually no and this is a perfect example of you trying top put words into my mouth. At no time did I make any such challenge and you have been asked to shwo when and where i made any such challenge and you have failed miserably becuase it doesn;t exist. 




AllieBaba said:


> You refuse to answer the simple yes or no question, you refuse to elaborate on what you did mean,



I answered your question with a negative. that is considered a NO in the english language. Furthermore, you never asked me to elaborate but i have aasked you on several occasions for specifics and you have failed to provide any. 



AllieBaba said:


> and instead are pretending that by asking you if you think all Nazi's are murderers, I am "putting words into" your mouth. How is asking you to state an opinion putting words into your mouth?



Again you lie. "Do you think all Nazis are murderers?" was NOT the original question that you asked me and i have shown that to be the case. 





AllieBaba said:


> What a moron.



Yes you are and you prove it with every post.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 5, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> Just for further clarification...
> 
> I said...
> All Nazis were not murderers.
> ...



For clarification. Allie made a claim.

u2008 responded to allie with some made up number and other bs.

I responded to u2008's post and called him out for his made up number and claims. 

Allie responded to me as if u2008's post was nonexistent and asked me....



AllieBaba said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



I said that I never said anything of the kind.

allie's response was to make shite up and attribute it to me so he could attack me for something that I never said. He even tried to lie about what question he asked me to begin with. Thanks for making this so easy allie. LOL


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 5, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> Do you remember wrongly trying to claim that atheism and agnosticism were synonyms even as you provided them as synonyms for the word nihilism??



Atheism and Agnosticism are synonyms, shit fer brains.



> LOL You really are retarded aren't you??



If I were, how would others distinguish me from you?



> LOL According to you and since they are synonyms one can be used in place of the other so what is your excuse now loser??



Common parlance, shit fer brains. 

Look up what it means. In fact, the two ARE used interchangeably in common parlance, particularly in the popular media.

You really aren't the sharpest marshmallow in the bag, you do know that?

You see, you're boring and you're stupid. My time is worth more than the crap you post.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 5, 2011)

bodecea said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > You aren't able to frame coherent thought yourself, bod. So don't worry about it.
> ...



LOL allie tries to say that about everyone that he lacks the ability to debate with. If he can't counter what you say he will just claim it's incoherent and run away. LOL


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 5, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you remember wrongly trying to claim that atheism and agnosticism were synonyms even as you provided them as synonyms for the word nihilism??
> ...



Really?? and yet



drsmith1072 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...



LOL look at u2008 spin. Thanks for that laughs.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 5, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> Really?? and yet



It is the fact of your stupidity that makes you boring..


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 5, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Why, you just deny the answer and denigrate anyone posting that they don't trivialize the threat from radical Islam.
> ...




You are not trying to do anything of the sort becuase no one here has defended or promoted a hate group. Even when we condemn those who engage in terrorism you still claim that we defend and promote it. You are a dishonest lying troll and that is all that you will ever be. 



Uncensored2008 said:


> > BTW, you never really posted any quotes fomr Democrats trivializing the threat posed by Islamic Radicals have you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually it's the "prove your claim" argument that most of the posters on this board follow. You are making an opinion based argument that you claim is based on fact when you have provided nothing to back up your arguments and have ignored those that counter your opinons.
Your argument is one of obstinance and ignorance and the facts have nothing to do with it.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 5, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> When the south refused to concede to the global opinion that they should step away from slavery, the world stepped in and ground them into the dirt.
> 
> Let's hope we do the same thing to Islam.



So you think by claiming "the south" went against a global opinon that you merely claiming it makes it so?? WOW.

There was no globalization againt slaverly in the south or otherwise. The "CIVIL WAR" which was fought between the north and the south was not a global struggle to end slavery around the world and the world did not step in and do anything like what you claim.  Way to try and rewrite history. LOL 

There in lies the flaw in the previous posters analogy. He is trying to equate an act(terrorism/violence in the name of islam) to a single geographical location that condoned slavery (the south) instead of comparing one act to another act.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 5, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> You are not trying to do anything of the sort becuase no one here has defended or promoted a hate group. .



You're a stupid little troll.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 5, 2011)

The T said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > What does that have to do with trivializing the threat from radical Islam?
> ...



This has already been asked once but my guess is that you missed it.

Can you please show how the entire religion of islam declared war on the west?? 

Quoting bin laden and dishonestly claiming that he speaks for all of islam when he doesn't just doesn't cut it. 
So can you please prove your claim about islam as a whole.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 5, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



You know he won't because he can't. LOL The most he will come back with is to claim that "you defend and promote radical islam" even those he can't show how anything that you said does anything of the kind. LOL


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 5, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > When the south refused to concede to the global opinion that they should step away from slavery, the world stepped in and ground them into the dirt.
> ...


 
I didn't say it was a global struggle.

 The rest of the world didn't step in; but they did refuse to provide assistance to the South.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 5, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> You know he won't because he can't. LOL



In the immortal words of the Robot "Fuck off, Dr. Smith."

(Or was that Will Robinson? Maybe both....)


----------



## logical4u (Apr 5, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> > That's what "moderate" muslims may be saying.....however there doesn't seem to be a big enough group of "moderates" to even matter....because their voice is drowned out by the CAIRS of the world as well as others who promote sharia...
> ...



Islamic based nations:
Saudi Arabia
Kuwait
United Emirates
Yemen
Iran
Iraq 
Pakistan
Afganistan
Egypt
Lybia
Somalia
Syria
Jordon
Turkey
etc
There you go, pick one, and go live in an Islamic based nation, since you have declared your preference.  Do I believe you will go, absolutely not because islam is a system culture of death and destruction and "islamic god" will not be satisfied until the whole world is in the same kind of misery as the "Islamic based nations".  Here is your chance to show us all how "devout" you are.


----------



## logical4u (Apr 5, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Sharia Law and the Constitution are very compatible.
> 
> Both advocate life, liberty, and a person's happiness.
> 
> America would become an even greater nation when she is guided by both.



Where is the liberty for over half the muslim population: women?????


----------



## logical4u (Apr 5, 2011)

georgephillip said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...




The dems have been in charge of congress since 2006, can you connect the dots????


----------



## logical4u (Apr 5, 2011)

georgephillip said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Ethenol is driving food prices higher.  Corn has doubled in price.  Do you think using more food for energy is "practical"?  How many people need to starve before you wackos learn that oil is a reasonable source of energy?


----------



## bodecea (Apr 5, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



There is no depth to his thoughts.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 5, 2011)

bodecea said:


> There is no depth to his thoughts.



Yawn. 

What a childish troll you are.


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 5, 2011)

logical4u said:


> There you go, pick one, and go live in an Islamic based nation, since you have declared your preference.  Do I believe you will go, absolutely not because islam is a system culture of death and destruction and "islamic god" will not be satisfied until the whole world is in the same kind of misery as the "Islamic based nations".  Here is your chance to show us all how "devout" you are.


Basically, there is very little difference between you telling American Muslims to go back to their country.

And your KKK brothers who told Black Americans to go back to Africa.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 5, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Basically, there is very little difference between you telling American Muslims to go to their country.
> 
> And your KKK brothers who told Black Americans to go back to Africa.



Didn't you claim yesterday to be American born? Being born "Christian" and "converting" to Islam? (A bit like rejecting a Ph.D. in favor of an A.A. in hair dressing..)

I mean, this was why I pointed out that if you acted on your desire to subvert the constitution with Sharia, it makes you a traitor.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 6, 2011)

logical4u said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


Why would it matter if Dems or Repubs control congress when both parties depend on the same people to fund their campaigns?

"Many people might think that the country's problems stem from the fact that too much money has been going to the very rich. Over the last three decades, the richest one percent of the population has increased its share of national income by almost *10 percentage points* (Excel spreadsheet)...

"To put this in context, the size of this upward redistribution to the richest one percent over the last three decades is roughly large enough to *double the income of all the households in the bottom half of the income distribution.* The upward redistribution amounts to an average of more than 1.2 million dollars a year for each of the families in the richest one percent of the population.

"And this upward redistribution was brought about by deliberate policy.(conducted by Republicans AND Democrats) We pursued a trade and high dollar policy that was intended to put downward pressure on the wages of manufacturing workers. 

"The Federal Reserve Board deliberately kept unemployment higher than necessary in order to weaken workers bargaining power. We extended patent monopolies to allow drug companies to jack up prices, raking in hundreds of billions a year. And, we gave the Wall Street banks the benefit of 'too big to fail' status so they can *borrow with a government subsidy*."

The Rich Get Richer While Nurses, Teachers, and Firefighters Get Trounced | Common Dreams


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 6, 2011)

logical4u said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...


*How "reasonable" is BP?*

Operation Iraqi Liberation?

Odyssey Dawn?

Not all crops are grown for human consumption.

Corn and oil prices are increasing primarily because of speculation, and many of the big players in that crime are using money borrowed from the Fed at low interest rates subsidized by US taxpayers.

For thousands of years ALL GOVERNMENTS have existed to socialize cost and privatize profit. Republicans AND Democrats socialize and privatize like no one else in history.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 6, 2011)

georgephillip said:


> Why would it matter if Dems or Repubs control congress when both parties depend on the same people to fund their campaigns?



The danger of you conspiracy wackos is that you mix about 10% fact in with the bullshit you peddle. Some of the better wackos have up to 20% fact.



> "Many people might think that the country's problems stem from the fact that too much money has been going to the very rich. Over the last three decades, the richest one percent of the population has increased its share of national income by almost *10 percentage points* (Excel spreadsheet)...



Of course what you as a Marxist fail to acknowledge, is that the INCOME of the poorest 1% of employed workers virtually tripled in the same period in term of purchasing power per hour of labor. 



> "To put this in context, the size of this upward redistribution to the richest one percent over the last three decades is roughly large enough to *double the income of all the households in the bottom half of the income distribution.* The upward redistribution amounts to an average of more than 1.2 million dollars a year for each of the families in the richest one percent of the population.



Only if one is a total fucking moron (like all Marxists are) and has a fantasy of a big pool of money, which never changes and is only redistributed.

The rich CREATED more wealth, you utter fool - they didn't take anything from the poor - the poor have MORE than they did before.

It is jealousy which drives you Marxists. You don't give a fuck that you have more, you don't give a fuck that the average American has a lifestyle of more opulence than the very wealthy enjoyed a hundred years ago. 

No, you ONLY care that others have more than you. Like the spoiled brats that you Communists really are, you pout and scream "NO FAIR, they got MORE than me! I WANT, I WANT!"


----------



## ScreamingEagle (Apr 6, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:
			
		

> The rich CREATED more wealth, you utter fool - they didn't take anything from the poor - the poor have MORE than they did before.



gee....the rich entreprenuers actually spread the wealth around....they must be good marxists....

actually the true marxist does not spread his own wealth around....he spreads around _other _peoples' money...


----------



## Hot Wire (Apr 6, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > There you go, pick one, and go live in an Islamic based nation, since you have declared your preference.  Do I believe you will go, absolutely not because islam is a system culture of death and destruction and "islamic god" will not be satisfied until the whole world is in the same kind of misery as the "Islamic based nations".  Here is your chance to show us all how "devout" you are.
> ...


Please leave my nation you islamic savage animal!You muslim beasts are here with
the delusional plan of turning USA into a islamic state under sharia law.It will NEVER work.
islam and freedom are incompatable and we will NEVER give up our freedoms!I HATE ISLAM!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bodecea (Apr 6, 2011)

Hot Wire said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



I think Sunni was born here.   But I'm guessing that doesn't matter to you.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 6, 2011)

bodecea said:


> I think Sunni was born here.   But I'm guessing that doesn't matter to you.



I always wondered what it is that goes so drastically wrong in people that they join the KKK, the Nazi Party, become a Muslim or join the Aryan Nations. Drug abuse? Molested as children? Hatred of Mumsy and Daddy for giving them too much? Or perhaps, just bad wiring in the brain.

No matter the reason, these are some fucked up people.


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 6, 2011)

bodecea said:


> I think Sunni was born here.   But I'm guessing that doesn't matter to you.



For some reason the loon Hot Wire wants me to go back to Oklahoma.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 6, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> For some reason the loon Hot Wire wants me to go back to Oklahoma.



Maybe he thinks you were involved in the McVeigh thing.

Terry Nichols was involved in the first WTC attack and went to the Philippines for an Al Qaeda conference on bomb making. There IS a tie between OKC and Islam.

JOOOOO hatred makes strange bedfellows. (Really, it's why the democrats have an alliance with you.)


----------



## bodecea (Apr 6, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > I think Sunni was born here.   But I'm guessing that doesn't matter to you.
> ...



I also wonder why people would join the Baptists  the Missouri Synod Lutherans, the Catholics, the Mormons or some box church.  Heck...any fundie group at all.   Perhaps just bad wiring in the brain.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 6, 2011)

bodecea said:


> I also wonder why people would join the Baptists  the Missouri Synod Lutherans,



List the last three terrorist acts by Lutherans in the US?

Oh, you're just flinging shit like the feral baboon that you are... There's no logic behind your idiocy..

Carry on.


----------



## BlindBoo (Apr 6, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > If an Arab Superpower had killed thousands of US civilians in this country since 1991, would you resist or collaborate with your oppressors?
> ...



There is no Arab superpower because after WWI, the Allies divided up the Turkish-Ottaman Empire into the current nation-states we have on the map today.  Arab Nationalism is not a new idea.  The colonial powers have been against it since forever.  

It has nothing to do with the superstition they practice over there......

Superstitious religious beliefs are backwards and barbarous in nature anyway.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 6, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



WOW, that really is a roundabout way of admitting that you were WRONG. LOL


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 6, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > For some reason the loon Hot Wire wants me to go back to Oklahoma.
> ...


Link or evidence that Nickols went to an Al Qaeda bomb making conference?

Btw I am a registered Republican.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 6, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> There is no Arab superpower because after WWI, the Allies divided up the Turkish-Ottaman Empire into the current nation-states we have on the map today.



Oh, that's why. Got it. 

Too bad you couldn't work George W. Bush into the culprit victimizing the poor Muslims as well.

You know, maybe he had a time machine as was actually Lord Balfour?

At any rate, women would not only be able to drive, but would rule in Saudi Arabia if not for White Christians and JOOOOZZZ. Islam is blameless and pure.


----------



## BlindBoo (Apr 6, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



If this thread is full of people doing what you say it should not be too hard to post a few quotes?  I've read the entire post and I say you and the pack have been caught lying again.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 6, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Link or evidence that Nickols went to an Al Qaeda bomb making conference?



Why?

You don't make this as a legitimate request.

{Nichols and his wife frequently visited the Philippines, where she was working on a degree in physical therapy. He sometimes travelled to the Philippines alone, while she remained in Kansas.

Cebu City at the time was a reputed base for several militant organizations, including Liberation Army of the Philippines, the Communist Huk, and the Al-Qaida affiliate Abu Sayyaf.[23] Stephen Jones, the trial attorney who first represented Tim McVeigh, cited evidence of a meeting in Davao City, in Mindanao in 1992 or 1993, when 1993 World Trade Center bomber Ramzi Yousef and Al Queda members Abdul Hakim Murad, Wali Khan Amin Shah and a "farmer" who fit the description of Nichols met to discuss the Oklahoma bombing. Jones said the FBI was aware of the meeting.[24]

Nichols had left a cryptic note for his first wife during one of his many visits to the Philippines. Upon returning from one visit to learn that she had prematurely opened a letter instructing her what to do in the event of his death, he made a series of telephone calls to a Cebu City boarding house.[25] Witnesses, including Marife's brother said the boarding house is often used by residents from Mindanao. The western parts of Mindanao were, at the time, the site of an Abu Sayyaf stronghold. Other witnesses said Nichols may have been trying to reach his wife during the numerous repeated 30-second telephone calls.}

Terry Nichols - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

{Just one month after an al Qaeda recruiter was ordered to contact former U.S. servicemen, both Timothy McVeigh and Terry Nichols relocated to areas where Osama bin Ladens terror network was actively recruiting.

In December 1992, al Qaeda operative Clement Rodney Hampton-El was given a list of former U.S. servicemen to recruit as volunteers by a Saudi-linked cleric based in the Philippines, according to testimony in his 1995 trial.

Shortly after Hampton-El was given the list, McVeigh quit his job and moved to Florida, where al Qaeda was creating a new financing network. In January 1993, Nichols traveled to the Philippines, where al Qaeda had extensive training and financial operations already in place, and stayed there for 30 to 60 days.

Hampton-El was a weapons dealer connected to a New York City al Qaeda cell responsible for planning a series of ammonium nitrate truck bomb attacks. Ammonium nitrate was also the main component of the Oklahoma City bomb used by McVeigh and Nichols.

(3) Next, this:

This is where the story gets really interesting. All of what follows is proven fact. Well get to the suppositions in a minute.

In September 1994, just as Nichols and McVeigh began working on their bomb, al Qaeda expert bomb-builder Ramzi Yousef and his homicidal mastermind uncle, Khalid Shaikh Mohammed, had arrived in Manila with orders from Osama bin Laden to plan and launch attacks on the United States.

Among the plans they hatched during this period was an ambition operation known as Bojinka, which is apparently Serbo-Croation for big bang. The plot called for five terrorists to plant bombs on 11 U.S.-bound airliners originating in the region, which would detonate nearly simultaneously over the Pacific. A second phase of the plan was a predecessor to the September 11 attacks  one or more plans would be hijacked or stolen, then crashed into prominent U.S. landmarks such as CIA headquarters, the Pentagon or the World Trade Center.

The operatives who were to carry out the plan were never all definitively identified. Bojinka was set to launch on January 21, 1995, the exact date that Terry Nichols 60-day visa was set to expire. }

Terry Nichols, Philippines, bombs, etc.



> Btw I am a registered Republican.



Another good reason why I am not.


----------



## Hot Wire (Apr 6, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Hot Wire said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


That is right.I consider him a subversive traitor and a wild beast who wants to destroy
this nation and force islam on us all.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 6, 2011)

logical4u said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



Nice avoidance of the FACT that you tried to claim that I made statements that I NEVER did. When and where did I claim that "no" muslims are involved in "subversive activities"?? You said i made the claim how about you prove it?? 

You asked for evidence  "where "muslims" are harassed and undermined in this country" and I gave it to you and your response is to pretend it doesn't count. LOL You asked for evidence of harassment and I gave it to you. I answered the question you asked so it's not my problem that you fail to grasp that fact.

Furthermore even a moron like you should know that it is more than just the mosque NEAR ground zero that is being targeted.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 6, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> If this thread is full of people doing what you say it should not be too hard to post a few quotes?  I've read the entire post and I say you and the pack have been caught lying again.



You say all kinds of things. Once in a blue moon, what you say might even be factual - not in this case, though.


----------



## Hot Wire (Apr 6, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > I think Sunni was born here.   But I'm guessing that doesn't matter to you.
> ...



No I asked you to LEAVE my nation muzzie savage.I think there is ocean front property in
somalia available.Its a islamic nation and you will fit right in.Maybe your muzzie sea pirate brothers will take you in .


----------



## BlindBoo (Apr 6, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > I'll never understand the miserable people like you, who demonize their fellow citizens because they feel that our foriegn policy may have been a factor in motivating the Muslims into violent and deadly actions.
> ...



ah more revisionist bullshit.  I thought it was entangling alliances, after the assassination of some Arch Duke, that led Germany into the WWI?  Subsequently after signing the terms of surrender the European backed, (Wilson was for more lienant terms for Germany.)

Furthermore until al Queda has a mechinized army capable of blitzing across continents I'll continue to believe you "Chicken Little" types are blowing the threat completely out of proportion.  Especially when you compare them to Nazis.


----------



## BlindBoo (Apr 6, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > If this thread is full of people doing what you say it should not be too hard to post a few quotes?  I've read the entire post and I say you and the pack have been caught lying again.
> ...



Still waiting, surely it's not that hard to find a quote here where someone on the left calls Islamic terrorism or it's effects, trivial.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 6, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> ah more revisionist bullshit.



Really? What did I revise?



> I thought it was entangling alliances, after the assassination of some Arch Duke, that led Germany into the WWI?



So the Nazis were WWI, huh?


----------



## bodecea (Apr 6, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > I also wonder why people would join the Baptists  the Missouri Synod Lutherans,
> ...



Well the Southern Baptists sure liked justifying slavery...that is terrorism on a large scale.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 6, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



He STILL is going on about that with no evidence?


----------



## Hot Wire (Apr 6, 2011)

Hey sunni savage,Whats it like being so stupid and brainwashed to think that childmolesting
pervert and caravan raiding thief and murdering butcher muhammad was a real prophet?
lol,Yout a total idiot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!At least he is dead! I piss on the quran as I turn my ass toward mecca and fart.F ing muzzie losers!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 6, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> Still waiting,



Who cares?

Seriously - who gives a flying fuck what you're waiting on?

If you have something pertinent to the conversation then post it. Your little "go fetch" games will get all the attention they warrant.


----------



## BlindBoo (Apr 6, 2011)

Jroc said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > So being aware that the Zionists have turned the *Holocaust myth *into a world wide guilt extortion racket that rakes in millions of dollars.
> ...



Again the man doesn't deny that 6 million Jews were killed during WWII!  He seem to want to acknowledge that 60 million humans died during that war too.

Beside which the holocaust the natives in the Americas suffered was much worse.  Entire populations of several native tribes were exterminated.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 6, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Well the Southern Baptists sure liked justifying slavery...that is terrorism on a large scale.




Yawn, lying leftists are such stupid creature.

{Charles G. Finney, the great revival preacher, recorded in his Memoirs, I had made up my mind on the question of slavery, and was exceedingly anxious to arouse public attention to the subject. In my prayers and preaching, I so often alluded to slavery, and denounced it, that a considerable excitement came to exist among the people.}

Models for Reformation: The Christian Abolitionists (1800s) &#8212; The Forerunner

ROFL

What a fucking moron you are.

Some days I think I do disservice to simians of all types by noting that you are a feral baboon.


----------



## BlindBoo (Apr 6, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Still waiting,
> ...



Got it, you simply don't like being called out on your *unprovable lies*.  Too bad buckey, not many democrats trivializes the threat from radical Islam.  And all you huffing, puffing, and lying isn't going to change it.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 6, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> Again the man doesn't deny that 6 million Jews were killed during WWII!



Yep, that's why he calls it a "myth."



> He seem to want to acknowledge that 60 million humans died during that war too.



Ah, 60 million humans and 6 million JOOOZZZ, huh?

Hmm, when you say it in the original, it flows better.

Die Juden sind Nagetiere. Sie sind die zerstört zu werden Schädlinge.

BUT your message hasn't changed.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 6, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Well the Southern Baptists sure liked justifying slavery...that is terrorism on a large scale.
> ...




Perhaps you don't know as much as baboons then....:  



> The word Southern in Southern Baptist Convention stems from its having been founded and rooted in the Southern United States. The SBC became a separate denomination in 1845 in Augusta, Georgia, following a regional split with northern Baptists over the issues of slavery. After the American Civil War, another split occurred: most black Baptists in the South separated from white churches and set up their own congregations.



From:

Southern Baptist Convention - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Just think....you just showed that people you call baboons are smarter than YOU.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 6, 2011)

logical4u said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



Nice avoidance. However YOU made the claim therefore the burden of proof is on YOU. Telling him that he is the scholar and should know it to look it up is a failure on your part.


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 6, 2011)

Hot Wire said:


> Hey sunni savage,Whats it like being so stupid and brainwashed to think that childmolesting
> pervert and caravan raiding thief and murdering butcher muhammad was a real prophet?
> lol,Yout a total idiot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!At least he is dead! I piss on the quran as I turn my ass toward mecca and fart.F ing muzzie losers!



Does your mental health case worker know that you haven't been taking your meds?


----------



## BlindBoo (Apr 6, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > There is no Arab superpower because after WWI, the Allies divided up the Turkish-Ottaman Empire into the current nation-states we have on the map today.
> ...



So it's your position that White Christian and JOOOOZZZ won WWI?  And they're the ones who split and divided up the Ottoman empire among themselves?

Then you want to demonize GWB as Lord Balfour?

Oh, but you were just trying to be cute huh?

Keep trying.......


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 6, 2011)

bodecea said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...



Thank you, I just really didn't think I had to restate the obvious but even the facts are elusive to some of these trolls. LOL


----------



## bodecea (Apr 6, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...




They've already denied it.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 6, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> Got it, you simply don't like being called out on your *unprovable lies*.



First off, dumbfuck; (Do you mind me calling you "dumbfuck?" I know we aren't that close.) you are holding your breath till you turn blue for support of a statement I didn't make.

My short answer to your request is "fuck off."



> Too bad buckey, not many democrats trivializes the threat from radical Islam.



BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA

What a fucking loon.

{PBSs Tavis Smiley recently claimed that every single day in this country Christians commit terrorist acts. Interviewing the heroic ex-Muslim freedom fighter Ayaan Hirsi Ali, Smiley repeated common leftist dogmas about how Christian terrorists are more numerous and violent than Muslim terrorists, and have committed more terrorist acts inside the U.S. than Muslims have.}

PBS: More Christian Terrorists Than Muslim Terrorists - HUMAN EVENTS

{In my last column, I sounded an alarm about rise of Islamophobia in the United States, calling attempts in various states to pass anti-Shariah legislation an attack on religious freedom.}

The Reporter: Shariah hysteria is unwarranted, unconstitutional

{I know there are lot of people getting rich fueling Islamophobia, but we'd really all be better off if they would focus their attention to anarchists, or maybe separatist groups like ETA}

The overblown threat from &#039;Islamic terrorism&#039; | Stephen M. Walt

Does it hurt to be that fucking stupid? I mean, actual, physical pain?


----------



## bodecea (Apr 6, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Got it, you simply don't like being called out on your *unprovable lies*.
> ...



Nothing in your post about any of us supporting Islamic terrorists.   When are  you going to provide proof?   Still waiting.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 6, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



Way to expose your dishonesty as you try to move the goal posts. 

YOU asked 



logical4u said:


> Can you give evidence where "muslims" are harassed and undermined in this country?



and now that you got exactly what you asked for you are trying to change the subject. 

Thanks again for showing just how dishonest you truly are. The sad fact is that you actually got thanked for your dishonesty.


----------



## BlindBoo (Apr 6, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > ah more revisionist bullshit.
> ...



The end of WWI and the terms of the surrender is what led to the forming of the Nazi party.  During the rise of the Nazi party the US had reverted back to isolationism.  Furthermore, President Wilson urged European leader to be lenant with Germany so, it can hardly be said that the USA foriegn policy contributed to the invasion of Polland by Germany in 1939.


----------



## BlindBoo (Apr 6, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Again the man doesn't deny that 6 million Jews were killed during WWII!
> ...



Neither has your dishonesty nor your lies.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 6, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> So it's your position that White Christian and JOOOOZZZ won WWI?  And they're the ones who split and divided up the Ottoman empire among themselves?



The Ottomans were destroyed in WWI. It's one of the dangers of going to war. The empire they had ruled was left without any sort of government. The British was made the guardian of the region. 

That they "divided the empire among themselves" is a fucking lie, as you well know. The Brits established self-rule across the region, sometimes badly - but they sure the fuck didn't colonize it. 



> Then you want to demonize GWB as Lord Balfour?



Wouldn't it be the other way around?


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 6, 2011)

logical4u said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Vel6377 said:
> ...



So anything that honors "the south" supports slavery?? Is that the type of argument that you really want to make?? 

Just for you, when you claim "islam (as a whole) supports terrorism" you are saying all muslims are culpable.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 6, 2011)

bodecea said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Yes he did but he lacks the integrity to admit when he is wrong.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 6, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Perhaps you don't know as much as baboons then....:



Say Sparky, what color or race are most of these Southern Baptists who are all guilty of slavery due to the religion they belong to?







This guy was a Southern Baptist preacher - he's GUILTY of slavery!

He was a Republican, too....






This you, waiting for the senior prom?


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 6, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



You asked a different question to begin with.  



logical4u said:


> Can you give evidence where "muslims" are harassed and undermined in this country?



Then you refused to acknowledge that your question that your originally asked was answered and instead of having the integrity to admit that your spin was wrong you try to move the goal posts and change the argument.

Moving the goal posts only serves to expose your dishonesty.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 6, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Nothing in your post about any of us supporting Islamic terrorists.   When are  you going to provide proof?   Still waiting.



Lying only serves to make you look all the more foolish. 

Rosie O'Donnell: "Don't fear the terrorists - they are mothers and fathers" - The View

Michael Moore: There is no terrorist threatyou need to calm down, relax, listen very carefully and repeat after me: THEREISNOTERRORISTTHREAT! - Dude, Where's my Country?


----------



## bodecea (Apr 6, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps you don't know as much as baboons then....:
> ...



Nice pic.   


All you've got is insults...not even good or original ones...but that's all you've got.   That's the sum total of your....ahem....integrity.   Pretty funny how you can't even hold a thought for more than a few posts, let alone prove any of your assertions.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 6, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing in your post about any of us supporting Islamic terrorists.   When are  you going to provide proof?   Still waiting.
> ...



How nice.   Show us Rosie O'Donnell and/or Michael Moore posting on this thread.   Because (and yes we know this is just another deflection of yours), you said WE POSTERS support Islamic terrorists.

Still waiting for your proof.  Or a retraction.   Are you brave enough to do either?   I'm guessing not....your version of "Integrity" does not include courage or honesty now, does it?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 6, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> The end of WWI and the terms of the surrender is what led to the forming of the Nazi party.



Really? Well goddamn - too bad I didn't say something like;



> There is no question nor a historian anywhere who disputes that the foreign policy of the West, including the USA was a primary factor in motivating the German people into violent and deadly actions.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/3496018-post1056.html



Dude, you're a fucking joke.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 6, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > The end of WWI and the terms of the surrender is what led to the forming of the Nazi party.
> ...



You have some evidence to provide that we posters are supporting Islamic terrorists.   Got it yet?


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 6, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


 
What exactly was your assertion, bod? I'm sure you made one, somewhere?

Lol.. And who brought baboons into the convo? Oh yeah, that was you, too!

What a dope you are.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 6, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> Neither has your dishonesty nor your lies.



Right...

Your Muslim ally isn't denying the holocaust when he calls it a myth, he just wants it clear that humans as well as Jews died...

But I'm the liar?

You Nazis are funny - stupid, but funny.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 6, 2011)

bodecea said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Now that his original quesiton was answered, and he doesn't wish to address it, he is now demanding that you answer his next bs line of questioning so he can pretend that never existed after you answer it and then he will move the goal posts again and demand that you answer his next line of questioning and so on.....

I think you get the picture. LOL


----------



## bodecea (Apr 6, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



You sure you want to make that statement?     Double sure?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 6, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Nice pic.
> 
> 
> All you've got is insults...not even good or original ones...but that's all you've got.



Yeah, you got your ass handed to you.

The reason you do so poorly in these exchanges is that look at the outcome you think the party wants, then you fabricate to try and support it. 

It makes you like like a fool primarily because you ARE a fool.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 6, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Nice pic.
> ...



So...tell us again how you schooled me on the Southern Baptists and how they were abolitionists?


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 6, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


 
"In the case of the Baptists, Methodists, and Presbyterians their general distribution North and South presented a factor of great difficulty whenever the slavery question came up in national gatherings.  When in 1844 the general conference of the Methodist Church passed a resolution requesting Bishop James O. Andrew of Georgia to desist from duties as bishop so long as he remained a slave owner, the result was the formation of a Southern general conference which effected the complete separation of Southern and Northern Methodists.  *In the same year there was formed a "Southern Baptist Convention" because of differences with Northern brethren who opposed the appointment of missionaries who held slaves*.  "

Southern baptists separated out during the civil war.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 6, 2011)

logical4u said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



Thanks for the non sequitur about jewish hate crimes or can you show how this has anything to do with the discussion about muslims being harassed and undermined? What are you trying to say with this??


----------



## bodecea (Apr 6, 2011)

bodecea said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Bumping for AllieBaba unless you're already gone back to hiding under your bed away from the big bad Moooslims.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 6, 2011)

bodecea said:


> How nice.   Show us Rosie O'Donnell and/or Michael Moore posting on this thread.   Because (and yes we know this is just another deflection of yours), you said WE POSTERS support Islamic terrorists.



I said you leftists - as you know.



> Still waiting for your proof.  Or a retraction.



BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA

This is just precious. Right up with John Wilkes Boothe DEMANDING an apology from Lincoln for causing him a broken leg...


----------



## bodecea (Apr 6, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > How nice.   Show us Rosie O'Donnell and/or Michael Moore posting on this thread.   Because (and yes we know this is just another deflection of yours), you said WE POSTERS support Islamic terrorists.
> ...



So, you cannot.   We knew that you were a liar and rather stupid to boot.   Just fine to have you confirm it.   Let me guess...you still think you've got....ahem..."integrity"?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 6, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> Lol.. And who brought baboons into the convo? Oh yeah, that was you, too!



Nah, that was me.

See, people like Bod and BlindBoo don't actually have any sort of argument. They just toss shit with great sound and fury. They are shit flingers like feral baboons at the monkey house in the zoo.

So I tend to refer to them as feral baboons.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 6, 2011)

Great now she's going to follow me around for weeks dragging that post with her.

Which, bod, is against the rules. In case you didn't know.

I'll get my neg rep finger ready.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 6, 2011)

bodecea said:


> So...tell us again how you schooled me on the Southern Baptists and how they were abolitionists?



Damn Southern Baptists, all a bunch of racist slave owners...






Yep, you sure came out ahead on this exchange - stellar job..

Get thee to a baboonary.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 6, 2011)

bodecea said:


> So, you cannot.   We knew that you were a liar and rather stupid to boot.



ROFL

You truly are stupid, aren't you.

You leftists run cover for the Muslims - I've proved it a thousand times over. Your squirming and screaming alter nothing.

YOU are in this thread for no other reason than to defend your Muslim allies.


----------



## BlindBoo (Apr 6, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Got it, you simply don't like being called out on your *unprovable lies*.
> ...



No I don't mind your childish insults it's merely showing off your upbringing.

I don't expect you to quote anything anyone has posting here to prove your point.  You only point out few radicals who have just as much to gain as the Islamophobes.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 6, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you remember wrongly trying to claim that atheism and agnosticism were synonyms even as you provided them as synonyms for the word nihilism??
> ...




Really?? because you showed them as being synonyms for another word and failed to provide a link. So I did a search using your exact words and found that they are synonyms for the word nihilism but not for each other. 



Uncensored2008 said:


> > LOL You really are retarded aren't you??
> 
> 
> 
> If I were, how would others distinguish me from you?



UH, if you don't know how to differentiate yourself from others then you truly are retarded. WOW!



Uncensored2008 said:


> > LOL According to you and since they are synonyms one can be used in place of the other so what is your excuse now loser??
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Which you failed to prove. Your best attempt was to claim that they are synonyms even as you failed to show that to be the case. Thanks for further showing how ignorant you truly are. LOL 

Claiming it's a fact and showing it to be fact are two separate things and you claiming it doesn't make it so.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 6, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > You are not trying to do anything of the sort becuase no one here has defended or promoted a hate group. .
> ...



Says the stupid little troll. LOL Now that is hilarious. You make claims you can't support because they are based on lies and fiction that you create out of thin air and then you spend most of your time deleting and avoiding most of what people post so you can troll in and attack them personally while pretending that you responded to the content of their posts, which you ran away from becuase it counters your spin. 

LOL Thanks for the laughs.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 6, 2011)

Uncensored is right by everything I've been able to dig up. While they aren't true synonyms, they are used interchangeably.

"
*Atheism and agnosticism*

*From Conservapedia*


Jump to: navigation, search
*Atheism and agnosticism* are generally seen as being related and often as synonymous. Yet, strictly speaking, atheism denies God's existence, while agnosticism remains neutral about it. 
Sometimes confusion arises in discussions or debates, when one side uses a different definition from another side. This can be used as a deliberate tactic. 
Let us be clear, anyway, about the two different positions, regardless of terminology: 

Making the assertion that God does not exist
Maintaining neutrality about whether God exists or not
Most writers call the first position "atheism" and the second position "agnosticism". 
*However, the term atheism is used interchangeably by some authors for both positions*! For these writers, atheism is "lack of belief in God". It does not matter to them whether this lack of belief stems from repudiation or open mindedness. "

Atheism and agnosticism - Conservapedia


----------



## bodecea (Apr 6, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > So, you cannot.   We knew that you were a liar and rather stupid to boot.
> ...



Another lie.   Not only have you not proved it at all....you insist on saying you don't HAVE to prove it.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 6, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Why would it matter if Dems or Repubs control congress when both parties depend on the same people to fund their campaigns?
> ...



If true that puts them 10% ahead of you and "the bullshit you peddle." . LOL 




Uncensored2008 said:


> It is jealousy which drives you Marxists. You don't give a fuck that you have more, you don't give a fuck that the average American has a lifestyle of more opulence than the very wealthy enjoyed a hundred years ago.
> 
> No, you ONLY care that others have more than you. Like the spoiled brats that you Communists really are, you pout and scream "NO FAIR, they got MORE than me! I WANT, I WANT!"



Isn't that exactly what is driving the class warfare against public workers?? 

"NO FAIR, they got MORE than me! I WANT, I WANT!"

LOL


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 6, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > For some reason the loon Hot Wire wants me to go back to Oklahoma.
> ...



HUH?? care to prove any of this drivel?? Come on provide a source.


----------



## Hot Wire (Apr 6, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Hot Wire said:
> 
> 
> > Hey sunni savage,Whats it like being so stupid and brainwashed to think that childmolesting
> ...



Hey muzzie savage.At least I know reality,Now bow down toward mecca and the dead pig muhammad 5 times a day,lol


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 6, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Link or evidence that Nickols went to an Al Qaeda bomb making conference?
> ...



So your "proof" is that nichols was in the phillipines around the time that al qaeda was there but you fail to show any direct connection and can only provide a BLOG that has zero credibility and wikipedia that the right attacks as being unreliable all the time. 

So you cannot show a direct link even as you claim there was one. Where is your proof that nichols actually attended this bomb making conference??


----------



## bodecea (Apr 6, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > So...tell us again how you schooled me on the Southern Baptists and how they were abolitionists?
> ...



  MLK Jr. was a member of the Southern Baptists that split off from the Northern Baptists?   Are you saying you believe that the Southern Baptists of 1850 had the same attitudes towards slavery as they did in the 1950s?   Is that what you are saying?


----------



## bodecea (Apr 6, 2011)

Hot Wire said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Hot Wire said:
> ...



You are proud, I'm sure.


----------



## BlindBoo (Apr 6, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > Lol.. And who brought baboons into the convo? Oh yeah, that was you, too!
> ...



Actually it still you that has no valid argument.  The Radical Islamic are not as powerful/dangerous as Nazi Germany was.  They will never be able to stand against us on the battle field.  They will only be able to sucker punch us and then hide for 20 or 30 years......

Now if vulgarity was a pre-req. you guys would surely be winners.


----------



## Kalam (Apr 6, 2011)

Hot Wire said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Hot Wire said:
> ...



It's unfortunate that the realities of proper grammar and punctuation continue to elude you. 

We don't worship Muhammad (s.), by the way.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 6, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> Great now she's going to follow me around for weeks dragging that post with her.
> 
> Which, bod, is against the rules. In case you didn't know.
> 
> I'll get my neg rep finger ready.



Still waiting for you to stand by your own words....something you seem to have problem doing...You said I brought up the subject of baboons.   I asked you if you were willing to stand by that statement.   I guess I should have known better than to expect you to stand by ANYTHING.   Slinking away is more your style, isn't it?


----------



## bodecea (Apr 6, 2011)

Anyone here wonder, as I do, what Hot Wire, Alliebaba, and Uncensored are ACTUALLY DOING to end Muslim terrorism besides snipping at fellow Americans from behind their safe anonymous nic's and keyboards?


----------



## BlindBoo (Apr 6, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Neither has your dishonesty nor your lies.
> ...



It was right there in the video.  He said that 6 million Jews were murdered by Germans in WWII, no if ans or buts about it.  Then he talks about the industry built up around that fact.  Then he wonders why the world doesn't care so much about the other 54 million people who were killed.  Perhaps he is against people profiting on the fact that 6 million jews were murdered

Ach-mah-dick-head-job is not my ally silly man-child.  You seem a little dense today?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 6, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Another lie.



Oh cool...

So you reason for being in this thread is _________


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 6, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> Uncensored is right by everything I've been able to dig up. *While they aren't true synonyms*, they are used interchangeably.
> 
> "
> *Atheism and agnosticism*
> ...



So you claim he is right and then admit that he is wrong. How can you honestly do that??

He claims that they are synonyms and you admit that they are not

Furthermore, if you search the words individually instead of combining them in some shape or form they are separate and their definitions show it. 

Thanks again for exposing your dishonesty. LOL 

BTW how long did it take you to type that up and post it? LOL


----------



## bodecea (Apr 6, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Another lie.
> ...



Have you shown anyone favoring Islamic terrorists on this thread yet?    Hmmm?  Still waiting.   But I know you will deflect again.


----------



## Hot Wire (Apr 6, 2011)

Kalam said:


> Hot Wire said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


What does not elude me is what a evil savage bloodlusting thieving pig muhammad was!lol,I laugh at and taunt you muzzie beasts!!!ram your deathcult of islam up your A hole!
You islamic beasts are GUILTY of crimes against humantiy world wide and are hated world wide!


----------



## Kalam (Apr 6, 2011)

Hot Wire said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > Hot Wire said:
> ...



How does one go about doing this?


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 6, 2011)

Hot Wire said:


> What does not elude me is what a evil savage bloodlusting thieving pig muhammad was!lol,I laugh at and taunt you muzzie beasts!!!ram your deathcult of islam up your A hole!
> You islamic beasts are GUILTY of crimes against humantiy world wide and are hated world wide!



Ya know Hot Wire you may have a message that Muslims really need to hear.

Why don't you step away from the keyboard.

And drive to the local mosque and repeat to them what you have just related to us about Muslims and Islam.

I am sure that you would impress them.

And who knows; maybe they will be persuaded to change sides and join your way of thinking.   

Hey, it's worth a shot don't ya think.


----------



## Hot Wire (Apr 6, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Hot Wire said:
> 
> 
> > What does not elude me is what a evil savage bloodlusting thieving pig muhammad was!lol,I laugh at and taunt you muzzie beasts!!!ram your deathcult of islam up your A hole!
> ...


And why dont you evil muzzie beasts try stepping in my hood and guess what your 
reception will be, you stinking animal!


----------



## Kalam (Apr 6, 2011)

Hot Wire said:


> And why dont you evil muzzie beasts try stepping in my hood and guess what your
> reception will be, you stinking animal!



Okay. Where's that?


----------



## Hot Wire (Apr 6, 2011)

Remember 9/11! HATE islam! Remember Ft. Hood !HATE islam!!


----------



## Hot Wire (Apr 6, 2011)

You will have to guess you savage smelly rag dressed muzzie bitch.We dont give information to our enemies!lol,You bring your jihad on muzzie savages>And I taunt you muzzie!Try to collect your jizza tax on me,lol


----------



## Kalam (Apr 6, 2011)

Hot Wire said:


> You will have to guess you savage smelly rag dressed muzzie bitch.We dont give information to our enemies!lol,You bring your jihad on muzzie savages>And I taunt you muzzie!Try to collect your jizza tax on me,lol



Oh, I see. You're willing to issue threats but you don't have the stones to back them up. Color me shocked!


----------



## Kalam (Apr 6, 2011)

Take note that you can say these sorts of things about Muslims with relative impunity while making similar remarks about Christians or Jews would result in neg-rep pariah status. "But Muslims deserve it!" Yes, I know.


----------



## Hot Wire (Apr 6, 2011)

In Afghanistan these islamic subhuman beasts are murdering and beheading people over a burned
quran in Southern USA.What crazed wild eyed barbaric monsters muslims are!!
Are you foaming at the mouth sunni boy and kalam?


----------



## Hot Wire (Apr 6, 2011)

Kalam said:


> Hot Wire said:
> 
> 
> > You will have to guess you savage smelly rag dressed muzzie bitch.We dont give information to our enemies!lol,You bring your jihad on muzzie savages>And I taunt you muzzie!Try to collect your jizza tax on me,lol
> ...



Threats,I would treat you with pork and beer if you showed up at my door muzzie.
I do keep my AR15 loaded though and I live in IOWA.Now give me your address
muzzie savage!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 6, 2011)

bodecea said:


> MLK Jr. was a member of the Southern Baptists that split off from the Northern Baptists?



Wow, are you fucking stupid or what? (Desperate is the "what.")

King came out of Ebenezer Baptist Church - perhaps you've heard of it?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 6, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> Actually it still you that has no valid argument.  The Radical Islamic are not as powerful/dangerous as Nazi Germany was.



1.2 billion is a sparse gathering...



> They will never be able to stand against us on the battle field.



That's true, but they do plenty of damage when we invite them in our homes.



> Now if vulgarity was a pre-req. you guys would surely be winners.



Profanity is an effective oratorical tool.


----------



## Hot Wire (Apr 6, 2011)

Kalam said:


> Take note that you can say these sorts of things about Muslims with relative impunity while making similar remarks about Christians or Jews would result in neg-rep pariah status. "But Muslims deserve it!" Yes, I know.



Thats right ,you muzzie savages receive hate the old fashioned way,YOU EARNED IT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kalam (Apr 6, 2011)

Hot Wire said:


> In Afghanistan these islamic subhuman beasts are murdering and beheading people over a burned
> quran in Southern USA.What crazed wild eyed barbaric monsters muslims are!!
> Are you foaming at the mouth sunni boy and kalam?



Over someone burning a book? Not really, no. Sorry to disappoint you.


----------



## Kalam (Apr 6, 2011)

Hot Wire said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > Hot Wire said:
> ...



"IOWA" sure narrows it down! I'd be happy to give you my address if...

A. _I_ was the one who issued faux-tough guy threats from the safety of his computer desk, and...

B. It wasn't against this forum's rules.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 6, 2011)

Kalam said:


> We don't worship Muhammad (s.), by the way.



Now we all know that isn't true.

"There is no god other than Allah, and Muhammad is his prophet."

Sound an awful lot like worship to me.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 6, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Have you shown anyone favoring Islamic terrorists on this thread yet?



And she ducks - big surprise there...


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 6, 2011)

Kalam said:


> Take note that you can say these sorts of things about Muslims with relative impunity while making similar remarks about Christians or Jews would result in neg-rep pariah status. "But Muslims deserve it!" Yes, I know.


 
Lol...not true, but funny all the same.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 6, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Ya know Hot Wire you may have a message that Muslims really need to hear.
> 
> Why don't you step away from the keyboard.
> 
> And drive to the local mosque and repeat to them what you have just related to us about Muslims and Islam.



Are you thinking that your fellow followers of "The Religion of Peace" might just murder him?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 6, 2011)

Kalam said:


> Over someone burning a book? Not really, no. Sorry to disappoint you.



Yes, really.

20 murdered by Muslim savages over a Koran burning (which probably didn't even occur) in Florida.

What the fuck lies are you trying to put out? 

{Ten United Nations staff were murdered  two by beheading  after extremists stormed their compound in northern Afghanistan today.

Protesters broke into UN offices in the northern city of Mazar-i-Sharif after a demonstration against Koran burnings in the U.S. turned violent.

A small breakaway group attacked the UN compound, throwing stones and climbing on blast barriers to try to gain entry. They seized weapons from guards and opened fire before storming the site.} 

The Two Malcontents » Afghan Muslims murder U.N. staff over Koran burning

Muslims are a bunch of fucking animals.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 6, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Why would it matter if Dems or Repubs control congress when both parties depend on the same people to fund their campaigns?
> ...


The INCOME of the poorest 1% of workers hasn't increased over the last three decades regardless of how many cheap plasma TVs or Chicken McNuggets they've bought. Even a brain-dead corporate shit-stain LIKE YOU can't hide the fact that a full tenth of national income has shifted since 1979 to the top 1% of all US earners.

The rich didn't CREATE that wealth during those decades they BRIBED Republicans and Democrats to write tax laws that favored outsourcing US manufacturing jobs while encouraging debt over equity investing domestically.

Do junk bonds ring any of your corporate bells?

S&L looting?

Bear Stearns?

Recently the rich have benefited from transferring billions of dollars of corporate debt and gambling losses onto the books of the Federal Reserve and the backs of taxpayers and their childrens' childen.

The richest 1% have doubled their share of national wealth by nearly 2% over the last two years as millions of Americans have lost trillion$ from their wages, savings and retirement programs.

And all the rich parasites have to say is MORE!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 6, 2011)

georgephillip said:


> The INCOME of the poorest 1% of workers hasn't increased over the last three decades regardless of how many cheap plasma TVs or Chicken McNuggets they've bought.



I see, purchasing power means nothing. To each according to his need..

George, you were a moron at AWE, you're a moron here.



> Even a brain-dead corporate shit-stain LIKE YOU can't hide the fact that a full tenth of national income has shifted since 1979 to the top 1% of all US earners.



It hasn't "shifted, " dumbfuck. The national income has INCREASED with most of the increase hitting the top. EVERYONE saw an increase. 

Again, you Communists are just spoiled children, crying that others got more than you, even though you have more than you ever did.



> The rich didn't CREATE that wealth during those decades they BRIBED Republicans and Democrats to write tax laws that favored outsourcing US manufacturing jobs while encouraging debt over equity investing domestically.



So GDP is down in constant dollars from 1980? Is that what you're claiming?



> Recently the rich have benefited from transferring billions of dollars of corporate debt and gambling losses onto the books of the Federal Reserve and the backs of taxpayers and their childrens' childen.



That's true - we talked of the 10% fact that you sprinkle in.

We did indeed allow well connected looters to abscond with trillions of dollars. Of course the ONLY way they were able to do this was with the collusion of the federal government.


----------



## Kalam (Apr 6, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > We don't worship Muhammad (s.), by the way.
> ...



I see you're unfamiliar with one of the basic tenets of the religion. Consider the statement you posted beginning with "there is no god..."

The very word rendered as "god" (_ilaha_) denotes something worshiped. It amazes me that people can be so hostile toward something toward which they display such profound ignorance. As for Muhammad (s.):

_Say: "I have no power over any good or harm to myself except as God willeth. If I had knowledge of the unseen, I should have multiplied all good, and no evil should have touched me: I am but a warner, and a bringer of glad tidings to those who have faith."_​


----------



## Kalam (Apr 6, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > Take note that you can say these sorts of things about Muslims with relative impunity while making similar remarks about Christians or Jews would result in neg-rep pariah status. "But Muslims deserve it!" Yes, I know.
> ...



That wasn't to suggest that people haven't been hostile and made ignorant statements about Christianity and the beliefs of Christians. But I doubt that calling Christians "savages", "smelly rag dressed bitches" etc. would fly quite as well.


----------



## Kalam (Apr 6, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > Over someone burning a book? Not really, no. Sorry to disappoint you.
> ...



The question of asked of me personally. The incident didn't cause me to "foam at the mouth", so I answered in the negative.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 6, 2011)

Hot Wire said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Hot Wire said:
> ...



I'm guessing you'd hide under your bed.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 6, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > The INCOME of the poorest 1% of workers hasn't increased over the last three decades regardless of how many cheap plasma TVs or Chicken McNuggets they've bought.
> ...


What has convinced you that I've ever posted at AWE?

I suppose arrogance like yours needs delusion for incentive.

Substituting consumption for income in efforts to downplay income inequality was primitive misdirection before the great credit bubble burst and showed that most middle class consumption was fueled by refinance and credit card binges.

*Or are you saying income doesn't matter?*

Maybe you think we're measuring inflation wrong.
Possible income inequality is just a statistical artifact of the 1986 tax reform bill?

If you look at this chart (with link to an annual CBO report) you'll see the flow of money in America and the share of total earnings going to various income quintiles.

"It's not perfect, but it's pretty good. Since it shows income shares, inflation measures don't matter. It doesn't try to measure consumption, it just measures who the money is going to. 

"It includes pensions and government transfers. It accounts for reporting changes due to the 1986 tax reform bill. And it uses tax data to get a cleaner look at the top of the income distribution."

"If you look at the raw CBO figures, they show that a full tenth of the national income has shifted since 1979 to the top 1% of the country. The bottom quintiles have each given up a bit more than two percentage points each, and that adds up to 10% of all earnings. That 10% has flowed almost entirely to the very... top of the income ladder."

Has the middle class suffered because of this?

*Not unless income matters.*

A Simple Look At Income Inequality | Mother Jones


----------



## bodecea (Apr 6, 2011)

Kalam said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Kalam said:
> ...



Medieval behavior by those people...just like the pograms, etc. of the middle ages in Europe.  It's the period of time people seem to be stuck in...NOT their religion.  (also, what their government will let them get away with)


----------



## Kalam (Apr 6, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



I'm guessing that much of the frustration they were venting had more to do with things like poverty and the occupation than with some Floridian man's mundane expression of hatred. There's obviously no justification for the actions of those who killed random bystanders.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 6, 2011)

Kalam said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Kalam said:
> ...



Mob kills....you might even call it a lynching.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 6, 2011)

Hot Wire said:


> You will have to guess you savage smelly rag dressed muzzie bitch.We dont give information to our enemies!lol,You bring your jihad on muzzie savages>And I taunt you muzzie!Try to collect your jizza tax on me,lol



  I KNEW IT!


----------



## bodecea (Apr 6, 2011)

Hot Wire said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > Hot Wire said:
> ...



Oh.   IOWA.


----------



## Hot Wire (Apr 6, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Hot Wire said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


You would be guessing wrong boy,FU also,Anybody fucking with me will see the flash
of 30 rounds of .223 of my AR15 before I go to my .357 magnum.


----------



## Hot Wire (Apr 6, 2011)

Kalam said:


> Hot Wire said:
> 
> 
> > Kalam said:
> ...



lol,Only a idiot would give savage muslim beasts their home address so they could cowardly sneak up on them.Not a brave person only a idiot.FUCK you muzzie!!!!


----------



## Hot Wire (Apr 6, 2011)

Kalam said:


> Hot Wire said:
> 
> 
> > Kalam said:
> ...


And Iowa narrows it down more than you did muzzie,lol


----------



## Hot Wire (Apr 6, 2011)

I read these muzzie barbarians  use thier bare left hand to wipe thier asses.What filthy smelly
beasts they are.Also read they dont take baths or showers.


----------



## Jack Fate (Apr 6, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VG1Aafqsb-E&feature=related]YouTube - Junior Samples New Pups[/ame]


----------



## bodecea (Apr 6, 2011)

Hot Wire said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Hot Wire said:
> ...





We weren't talking Xbox 360 here.


----------



## Hot Wire (Apr 6, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Hot Wire said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



lol,Thats your world,I served in military.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 7, 2011)

Hot Wire said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Hot Wire said:
> ...



Oh my yes...of course you did...We can tell.


----------



## Hot Wire (Apr 7, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Hot Wire said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Yes,now help the world and get back to your X box!

You dont learn much from us adults.


----------



## Hot Wire (Apr 7, 2011)

Hey goodmorning muzzies,How are the Jihad plans going?Did you smell eachothers asses
in  your stinking mosqes?How is your moongod allah doing?F ing savage islamic beasts
take your middle fingers and ram it up your A hole and twist it!!!


----------



## Shogun (Apr 7, 2011)

uh oh... another certified internet bad ass


----------



## elvis (Apr 7, 2011)

that internet tough guy has dial-up.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 7, 2011)

Shogun said:


> uh oh... another certified internet bad ass



He's from IOWA!     Fear him!

He says he was in the Military!   Can't you tell?!

Oh my, a real bad ass indeed!


----------



## Hot Wire (Apr 7, 2011)

Shogun said:


> uh oh... another certified internet bad ass



Another liberal idiot,Dont let your mommy catch you beating off on that pornsite.


----------



## Hot Wire (Apr 7, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > uh oh... another certified internet bad ass
> ...


A punk with a skull Avatar,Your so scary!!NOT


----------



## Hot Wire (Apr 7, 2011)

elvis said:


> that internet tough guy has dial-up.



Hey  idiot,I saw Elvis at WalMart yesterday,Hes coming out with new music.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 7, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Have you shown anyone favoring Islamic terrorists on this thread yet?
> ...



That's hilarious coming from the hack like you who makes claims he can't back up and then turns tail and runs away when it is shown that his "proof" is only proof of his own ignorance. 



drsmith1072 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Now that is ducking on your part. LOL


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 7, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Hot Wire said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



He is probably an alt screen name for one of the regular right wingers who doesn't want these statements to come back on him. So he is hiding behind this screen name so he can spew out all of this outrageous BS and then run to his main name and pretend like these rants never occured. LOL 

Notice how his name was created months ago (sep 2010) and only has 197+ posts. LOL


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 7, 2011)

LOL allie neg repped me twice and called me names and yet he couldn't counter anything that I posted even as allie kept trying to rescue poor U2008 from his own lies. LOL 

How hilarious is that. LOL

Does rep actually matter or mean anything?? I mean all one has to do is create several screen names, post enough to allow them to give rep and then have them rep each other over and over again. So I really don't see why people think it actuially matters.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 7, 2011)

Kalam said:


> I see you're unfamiliar with one of the basic tenets of the religion.



Problem is, I'm very familiar with it. I also am very familiar with "Liars for Allah." I doubt you've got anything I haven't heard dozens of time.



> Consider the statement you posted beginning with "there is no god..."
> 
> The very word rendered as "god" (_ilaha_) denotes something worshiped. It amazes me that people can be so hostile toward something toward which they display such profound ignorance. As for Muhammad (s.):



There is a pattern to successful cults, a virtual formula.

I credit Paul (Saul of Tarsus) with this. Over the ages, most cults have been like the one the Warlord Muhammad set up, a thinly veiled means of rape, murder and theft for the glory of the ruler.

But Paul did something unique, he set up a pacifist cult.  Paul was smart, brilliant really; he designed a system which would attract follower, accrue glory to him, yet not be blatant. The first rule for a successful cult is the cult leader is not god, he is the messenger of god. You point adoration elsewhere with yourself as the second in command. Since god is a myth, the ACTUAL worship accrues to you. Paul took dozens of Messiah legends and created a composite Jesus, who was the object of worship. Jesus didn't really exist, so no danger of him stealing any of Paul's thunder. 

Muhammad followed Paul's formula with a violent cult. Obviously the Warlord ravaged the Arabian peninsula, raping and murdering from one side to the other. But he still stayed within the framework. He was not god, just god's number two (in more ways than one.) He was "just" a prophet - a little better prophet than Paul's fabricated Jesus (who was demoted from god, to the number three position, behind Muhammad.) Obviously, the booty and the women accrued to the Warlord Muhammad, but he deferred to Allah (Al-Ilah.)

You'll note that Joseph Smith follows exactly the same pattern when he starts the Mormons, also a war-like and violent cult. Smith returns the favor to Muhammad, and demotes HIM to the number three slot - but he promotes Jesus back to number one.

Jim Jones follows the same as the living prophet, as does David Koresh.  Cult after cult, same formula, time and again.


----------



## Malcom X (Apr 7, 2011)

Islam is fighting against the western imperialists for centuries of oppression, enslavement, war, death, and destruction.

You want peace, then excercize it.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 7, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> LOL allie neg repped me twice and called me names and yet he couldn't counter anything that I posted even as allie kept trying to rescue poor U2008 from his own lies. LOL



I leave the lying to you.

You're a complete moron. Refer back to what the Robot told you.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 7, 2011)

Malcom X said:


> Islam is fighting against the western imperialists for centuries of oppression, enslavement, war, death, and destruction.
> 
> You want peace, then excercize it.



ROFL

Yeah, Hitler was the victim...

I have a better plan for peace, nuke Mecca.

I mean, we don't want to hurt anyone, so make it an event and give everyone ample time to get the fuck out of the way.

Put it on Pay Per View. "Allah vs. The Great Satan; fight of all time." On one side we have Allah, God and creator of the Universe. On the other side we have the United States - and a 5 megaton nuclear bomb. The rules are simple; Allah needs to protect his idol, the Phallic stone of the Kaaba. Since Allah is all powerful, he needs no help from the fanatical death cult of Islam - he alone must protect the idol. The Great Satan needs only to drop the bomb without Allah turning them into a goat. 

Who will win? Tune in September 11, 2011 to find out. ($99.99 on Turner Pay Per View - order now!)


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 7, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> I have a better plan for peace, nuke Mecca.
> 
> I mean, we don't want to hurt anyone, so make it an event and give everyone ample time to get the fuck out of the way.
> 
> ...


Still not taking your meds I see.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 7, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Still not taking your meds I see.



You have no real faith in Allah, I see.

You know full well there is no Allah, so you fear a plan like mine because you know that Allah can't protect shit, Allah doesn't exist. You follow a violent and evil man, the Warlord Muhammad. There is no "Allah."


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 7, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL allie neg repped me twice and called me names and yet he couldn't counter anything that I posted even as allie kept trying to rescue poor U2008 from his own lies. LOL
> ...



LOL says the hack who tried to claim two words were synonyms of each other even as you showed them to be synonyms of another words but not of each other.



drsmith1072 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...



LOL Lying as you turn tail and run away from your lies only serves to make you look even more dishonest. LOL


----------



## bodecea (Apr 7, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Malcom X said:
> 
> 
> > Islam is fighting against the western imperialists for centuries of oppression, enslavement, war, death, and destruction.
> ...




That's as good a reason as any to understand why you have no power in this world.


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 7, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Still not taking your meds I see.
> ...



I have a better plan.

Why don't you "man up" and go to the local mosque in you area and voice your opinions to the members there?

I am sure that they would be interested in what you have to say.

And heck, who knows; maybe you could change their minds about Their religion.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 7, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Still not taking your meds I see.
> ...



So, if someone drops a nuke on Rome or on Jerusalem...that means that the Judeo-Christian god has no power either.........

Just going with what passes for logic with you.


----------



## BlindBoo (Apr 7, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Malcom X said:
> 
> 
> > Islam is fighting against the western imperialists for centuries of oppression, enslavement, war, death, and destruction.
> ...



Could we then test the Baby Jesus's Daddy too?  Drop one on the Vatican and see if he steps in and stops it?  Surely the faithful would believe that their God will not let them down, right?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 7, 2011)

bodecea said:


> That's as good a reason as any to understand why you have no power in this world.



ROFL

Say goodnight, Gracie...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 7, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> I have a better plan.
> 
> Why don't you "man up" and go to the local mosque in you area and voice your opinions to the members there?



How will that bring about world peace? Let's say that your fellow Muslims are the violent beasts that you think they are, and they murder me; what will that do to alter the war that Islam wages against civilization?

My plan would either confirm Allah or prove that he is false.

The reason you fear my plan is that you already KNOW Allah is false. If you did not, you would have not fear - the god of the universe could easily protect one structure from a small nuke. He could just touch the atoms and keep them from fusing... IF he existed, that is...

Obviously what I posted was tongue in cheek, but it is also clear that you know your god is false and any contest with him would result in loss.

That makes you a fool, doesn't it?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 7, 2011)

bodecea said:


> So, if someone drops a nuke on Rome or on Jerusalem...that means that the Judeo-Christian god has no power either.........



Why? Who bows to an idol in Rome 5 times a day?

As usual, your grasp of the situation is "lacking."


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 7, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> Could we then test the Baby Jesus's Daddy too?  Drop one on the Vatican and see if he steps in and stops it?  Surely the faithful would believe that their God will not let them down, right?



You're as stupid as Bod.

Oh, and Jesus is a myth created by Paul.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 7, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Logic is too strong a word to use for what he bases his bs on. LOL Time and time again he has been shown to be wrong and dishonest and his only response is to delete facts that don't conform to his ideology and pretend that they never existed as he goes on his merry way marching hand in hand with charlie sheen and the rest of the right wing hacks who believe that they are "winning."


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 7, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> Logic is too strong a word to use for what he bases his bs on.



So Jesus lives in Rome, and Christians bow to it five times a day?

ROFL

Mostly I ignore you, but goddamn are you ever stupid - seriously.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 7, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > I have a better plan.
> ...




How will dropping a bomb bring about world peace?? LOL You really are discombobulated aren't you?? 



Uncensored2008 said:


> Let's say that your fellow Muslims are the violent beasts that you think they are, and they murder me; what will that do to alter the war that Islam wages against civilization?



So in other words you are a coward? Got it. 



Uncensored2008 said:


> My plan would either confirm Allah or prove that he is false.



Actually no it won't. Anymore than dropping a nuke on the vatican to test God will confirm him or prove him false. 



Uncensored2008 said:


> The reason you fear my plan is that you already KNOW Allah is false. If you did not, you would have not fear - the god of the universe could easily protect one structure from a small nuke. He could just touch the atoms and keep them from fusing... IF he existed, that is...



Funny how you seem to know what everyone else is thinking. LOL So if you could read minds then why didn't you predict and prevent 9/11?? Or did you want it to happen?? 



Uncensored2008 said:


> Obviously what I posted was tongue in cheek, but it is also clear that you know your god is false and any contest with him would result in loss.
> 
> That makes you a fool, doesn't it?




So you claim to have posted tongue in cheek and yet try to claim that what you said tongue in cheek is real and actually applies, and you think that makes others look like a fool??? WOW!


----------



## bodecea (Apr 7, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > So, if someone drops a nuke on Rome or on Jerusalem...that means that the Judeo-Christian god has no power either.........?
> ...



How about answering my question for once.   Does that mean the Judeo-Christian god has no power either?


----------



## Hot Wire (Apr 7, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Hot Wire said:
> ...



lol,A liberal idiot with a conspiracy theory.Go suck muzzie cock!!


----------



## Hot Wire (Apr 7, 2011)

Malcom X said:


> Islam is fighting against the western imperialists for centuries of oppression, enslavement, war, death, and destruction.
> 
> You want peace, then excercize it.


If you want true peace get rid of the muslim savages out of the West!!
HATE islam!!


----------



## Hot Wire (Apr 7, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Your to stupid to understand punk boy!!


----------



## Shogun (Apr 7, 2011)

Hot Wire said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > uh oh... another certified internet bad ass
> ...



I hope that isn't the best you can offer, Idiot Out Wandering Around.


----------



## Shogun (Apr 7, 2011)

Hot Wire said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...




Your \= You're




Nice to see Iowa leads the nation in education.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 7, 2011)

bodecea said:


> How about answering my question for once.   Does that mean the Judeo-Christian god has no power either?



You know dumbfuck, what is sad is that this really is the best you can come up with.

A few things, dumbfuck. There is no Judeo-Christian god. 

But what your infinitesimal pea-brain cannot grasp is that Christianity has no center. Rome has no particular meaning to the religion. The Vatican means something to the Catholics - who make up less than half of Christians, but even they don't worship it or hold it as holy. 

You see, stupid shit, Islam is unique in holding the Kaaba as a holy building of Allah. Muhammad declared that no man could harm the Kaaba. No such boast is made of the Vatican, stupid fuck.

Jerusalem and Rome have historical value, they are sites of religious history - but not of spiritual significance. The destruction of Rome would be a loss to the world due to the historical value, but has no significance to Christianity.

So, is there like an IQ test you have to take to join the democratic party? You have to score below 70 to get in, right?


----------



## Hot Wire (Apr 7, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a better plan for peace, nuke Mecca.
> ...



Hey muzzie savage animal,Did you get in line and bow down and smell the islamic butt in front of you today in your stinking mosque?


----------



## Hot Wire (Apr 7, 2011)

Shogun said:


> Hot Wire said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Thats right and the last medal of Honor was awarded to a soldier from Iowa.
We are superior to you liberal fuckheads


----------



## Hot Wire (Apr 7, 2011)

Shogun said:


> Hot Wire said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



lol,You shit for brains punk.The best part of you ran down your daddys leg.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 7, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



He can't and won't. If he did he would have to test/challenge the existence of God and that is not allowed. LOL

However, expect more insults because apparently that is all that he has to offer. LOL


----------



## bodecea (Apr 7, 2011)

Hot Wire said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Hot Wire said:
> ...


The operative word is FROM....and it wasn't you now, was it?


----------



## bodecea (Apr 7, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...




That certainly seems to be the case.   He can't answer or prove anything.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 7, 2011)

Hot Wire said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Who said it was a conspiracy?? One moron, YOU, posting under multiple screen names is not a conspiracy. LOL BTW have you spoken to a professional about your obsession with felatio of muslims?? I ask because that is all that you seem to be talking about.


----------



## Shogun (Apr 7, 2011)

Hot Wire said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Hot Wire said:
> ...




...must be the corn talking because we KNOW it's not the Grammar lessons...


----------



## Hot Wire (Apr 7, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Hot Wire said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



No punk, but we have good smart brave people here.Now sit back and read
and you might learn something .Jacking off on your obama  commemerative plate wont help at all!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 7, 2011)

Shogun said:


> ...must be the corn talking because we KNOW it's not the Grammar lessons...



Why did you capitalize "grammar?"

I'm just curious?


----------



## Shogun (Apr 7, 2011)

Hot Wire said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Hot Wire said:
> ...



Still think you live in the first half of the movie Full Metal Jacket and can't come up with your own insults, eh corncob?

I could call you a dumb, sister-fucking cum receptacle but your own posts convey more about you than shit talking ever will.

I doubt that you are smart enough to understand this post.


----------



## Shogun (Apr 7, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > ...must be the corn talking because we KNOW it's not the Grammar lessons...
> ...



for emphasis.  I thought adding bold and larger font size would have been less than subtle.


----------



## Hot Wire (Apr 7, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> Hot Wire said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...


lol, A total clueless idiot says I post under multiple names.Thats not like me.
Ram that FACT up your liberal ASS boy!Just because you have to make up friends
does not mean I do!


----------



## Hot Wire (Apr 7, 2011)

Shogun said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



Your a grammer wimp punk!!


----------



## Shogun (Apr 7, 2011)

Hot Wire said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



"You're"

And, you are from Iowa so... looks like I win this one.


----------



## Hot Wire (Apr 7, 2011)

Shogun said:


> Hot Wire said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...


And I heard your momma gives good blow jobs!!


----------



## Hot Wire (Apr 7, 2011)

Shogun said:


> Hot Wire said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...


That means I won,You are a loser in life ,Face that fact head on!!


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 7, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > How about answering my question for once.   Does that mean the Judeo-Christian god has no power either?
> ...



it's based on your argument. LOL 



Uncensored2008 said:


> A few things, dumbfuck. There is no Judeo-Christian god. Uh ok. LOL
> 
> But what your infinitesimal pea-brain cannot grasp is that Christianity has no center. Rome has no particular meaning to the religion. The Vatican means something to the Catholics - who make up less than half of Christians, but even they don't worship it or hold it as holy.



LOL It has no paticular meaning to the religion, well except for a little less than half of the religion. LOL My guess is that the pope would tell you different. LOL



Uncensored2008 said:


> You see, stupid shit, Islam is unique in holding the Kaaba as a holy building of Allah. Muhammad declared that no man could harm the Kaaba. No such boast is made of the Vatican, stupid fuck.



Really?? Care to prove that claim?? 



Uncensored2008 said:


> Jerusalem and Rome have historical value, they are sites of religious history - but not of spiritual significance. The destruction of Rome would be a loss to the world due to the historical value, but has no significance to Christianity.



Yeah...Riiiiiiiight. LOL 



Uncensored2008 said:


> So, is there like an IQ test you have to take to join the democratic party? You have to score below 70 to get in, right?



Even if at 70 that is still leaps and bounds higher than a vegetable like you. Or should I say fungus since it's obvious based on the BS that you regurgitate that you are kept in the dark and fed shite all day. LOL


----------



## Shogun (Apr 7, 2011)

Hot Wire said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Hot Wire said:
> ...



You might want to read the forum rules before posting again, you silly little iowiegan.  We don't tolerate references to family around these here parts.  And, given the easy fodder of your own, you probably want to avoid this line of thought anyway.

First and only warning.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 7, 2011)

Hot Wire said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Can't make this stuff up!


----------



## Shogun (Apr 7, 2011)

Hot Wire said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Hot Wire said:
> ...



....AND NOW he shows us all how to use a comma like monster trucks use junked cars!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 7, 2011)

Shogun said:


> for emphasis.  I thought adding bold and larger font size would have been less than subtle.



Okay, fair enough.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 7, 2011)

Hot Wire said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > Hot Wire said:
> ...



Is that supposed to make sense?? I think I see the word "fact" in there but due to the FACT that you only present your vile homosexually obsessed opinions I know that can't be right. LOL


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 7, 2011)

Hot Wire said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Hot Wire said:
> ...



Hooray for you, I am certain charlie sheen is proud to have a disciple like you following in his delusional footsteps. LOL


----------



## Shogun (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## Kalam (Apr 7, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> *Problem is, I'm very familiar with it.* I also am very familiar with "Liars for Allah." I doubt you've got anything I haven't heard dozens of time.



Oh, okay. Let's see your 'ijazah. 

Ho, hum. Another pseudo-orientalist who thinks that flipping through a Hilali-Khan Qur'an and a Robert Spencer book (or perhaps a few articles from some internet propaganda mill) qualifies him as some sort of authority on a religion he knows nothing about. "I doubt you've got anything I haven't heard dozens of time." [sic]



Uncensored2008 said:


> . . .



I'll take your departure from the original discussion as an acknowledgement that your claim was incorrect. Regardless of how you choose to interpret the motivations of various religious figures (and I have little doubt that you're attempting to do so from a position of ignorance,) Islam forbids worship of Muhammad (s.) or anything other than God as a matter of doctrine and your suggestion otherwise made it rather clear that you know quite a bit less than you seem to think you do.


----------



## Hot Wire (Apr 7, 2011)

Shogun said:


> Hot Wire said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



Like my life would end if I got banned.lol
Ram your F ing warning


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 7, 2011)

Hot Wire said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Hot Wire said:
> ...




Exactly you would just create another screen name and come back spewing the same moronic BS. LOL


----------



## Hot Wire (Apr 7, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> Hot Wire said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...


To somebody with a brain it would make sense


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 7, 2011)

Kalam said:


> Oh, okay. Let's see your 'ijazah.



If jiz is what you want to see, I suggest renting a porno..



> Ho, hum. Another pseudo-orientalist who thinks that flipping through a Hilali-Khan Qur'an and a Robert Spencer book (or perhaps a few articles from some internet propaganda mill) qualifies him as some sort of authority on a religion he knows nothing about.



Yawn, another "Liar for Allah" who thinks that I want to discuss dogma.



> I'll take your departure from the original discussion as an acknowledgement that your claim was incorrect.



Has that ever worked for you? So clumsy..



> Regardless of how you choose to interpret the motivations of various religious figures (and I have little doubt that you're attempting to do so from a position of ignorance,) Islam forbids worship of Muhammad (s.)



A good cult places the revered leader in the second slot, as the Warlord Muhammad is.

Worship Allah - you can't see or hear Allah, I am the voice of Allah.. That kinda works out to "worship me."

Being second chair to a myth puts one in the front of the line, in real life.

Bummer you couldn't grasp that.


----------



## Hot Wire (Apr 7, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Hot Wire said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



You got the clap,becareful who you play with moron!!lol,
You might lose your tiny weeni


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 7, 2011)

I rarely put anyone on ignore.

But Uncensored2008 and Hot Wire.

Are just two loser loons who don't really contribute much of anything to the board.

I suggest that others do the same.

And maybe when they see that no one is responding to their idiotic posts.

They will just move on and infect another board with their childish rants.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 7, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> I rarely put anyone on ignore.
> 
> But Uncensored2008 and Hot Wire.



What a coward.

That's why you Muslims go for terrorism, cowardice is your way.


----------



## sinister59 (Apr 7, 2011)

Jroc said:


> *Senate to Hold Hearings on Anti-Muslim Bigotry*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you want to cry and bitch ? well Islam is the fastest growing religion in our prison system and they preach wahhabism . 
guess were Al qaeda is recruiting ?


----------



## bodecea (Apr 7, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > I rarely put anyone on ignore.
> ...



Yeah...there's more than just your way of being a coward.  Don't worry.   I'm right here.   Not going anywhere.

So tell us...what have YOU done to stem the tide of radical muslim terrorism?


----------



## logical4u (Apr 7, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > There you go, pick one, and go live in an Islamic based nation, since you have declared your preference.  Do I believe you will go, absolutely not because islam is a system culture of death and destruction and "islamic god" will not be satisfied until the whole world is in the same kind of misery as the "Islamic based nations".  Here is your chance to show us all how "devout" you are.
> ...



There is a GIANT  difference.  He was saying he wanted to have a muslim run country.  I pointed out there are many such places.  This country was founded by mostly Christian people, with Christian ideals (freedom, liberty, personal responsibility).  He wants this country to become one of "those" muslim run countries.  

How many other countries are like the United States of America?  Why do muslims come here?  Is it for freedom, or is it to turn it into a shit hole like the rest of the ME countries that are muslim run?  If you are here to participate in the culture and enjoy liberty, welcome (no matter what religion you are).  If you are here to make it as miserable and poverty stricken as the "muslim run" countries, take your sorry butt to one of those places that already exist.  We do not want to participate in a muslim run country.


----------



## logical4u (Apr 7, 2011)

georgephillip said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



"Many people think the problem with this country is" the people that do not contribute to the treasury being able to vote.  That is one of the things that makes democracy fail: the voters vote the treasury dry (kind of like what is happening now).  If everyone was paying "their fair share" there would be no "handouts", it would be more important to keep what you made......


----------



## logical4u (Apr 7, 2011)

georgephillip said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



You didn't answer the question.  You changed the subject.  Try answering the question.


----------



## Shogun (Apr 7, 2011)

Hot Wire said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Hot Wire said:
> ...





hehehe... yea, I kinda thought you'd go ahead and comply.


----------



## logical4u (Apr 7, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...




Ohhh .... please tell us when the last time the muslims had a "superpower" was?  Now tell us how they got it and kept it.


----------



## logical4u (Apr 7, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...



I asked you for evidence of "witch hunts", you gave some vague, unrelated examples (there were other reasons for the disagreements, not harrassment), I was following your lead.  You implied "absolutes", again, I followed your lead.  You did not prove anything, least of all that muslims are harrassed in this country worse than any other group.  You did not prove there are any "witch hunts" for muslims anywhere in this country.


----------



## Shogun (Apr 7, 2011)

logical4u said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



um.. how does that not apply to everyone?


----------



## logical4u (Apr 7, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Many muslims in all parts of the world still own slaves, yet not a peep, from you on the subject.  It must be the "Baptists" fault that the muslims still own slave, Huh?


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 7, 2011)

logical4u said:


> Many muslims in all parts of the world still own slaves, yet not a peep, from you on the subject.  It must be the "Baptists" fault that the muslims still own slave, Huh?


Link or evidence?


----------



## Hot Wire (Apr 7, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> I rarely put anyone on ignore.
> 
> But Uncensored2008 and Hot Wire.
> 
> ...


And islam is a loser backward deathcult that contributes NOTHING positive in the world.
Terror and murder dominate islam .The criminally insane wildeyed brainwahed savages
are now murdering and beheading U.N. workers in Afghanistan over one burned quran
in Florida!To all muslims in USA do us a favor and leave forever!Freedom and islam are incompatable ans we will NEVER give up our freedoms!


----------



## logical4u (Apr 7, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...



I read it, your turn.  When someone tells me that something is in the Bible, I usually verify it.  The muslims say they were the Lord's chosen people from Abraham.  If that is so, why did the Lord follow Isacc's family (the legitimate son)?  Why did the Lord show himself, and give the Hebrews the ten Commandments (if Ishmael was the chosen one)?  Read about it and then let's have a discussion.  It is not very lengthy.  I believe you can read it without too much trouble.  Sunni is also welcome to join the discussion, since he has claimed he "is" a Biblical scholar.


----------



## Hot Wire (Apr 7, 2011)

Shogun said:


> Hot Wire said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



Choke on Iowa pork muzzie lover!


----------



## Hot Wire (Apr 7, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> I rarely put anyone on ignore.
> 
> But Uncensored2008 and Hot Wire.
> 
> ...


A muzzie savage trying to tell others what to do

.How muslim of you,Of course these liberal scum will lick your balls muzzie beast.


----------



## logical4u (Apr 7, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



That "muslim" hate crimes are less than other groups and that those that claim the muslims are being targeted simply because of their religion, is greatly exaggerated.


----------



## logical4u (Apr 7, 2011)

Kalam said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Kalam said:
> ...



Then why does it keep happening?


----------



## logical4u (Apr 7, 2011)

Malcom X said:


> Islam is fighting against the western imperialists for centuries of oppression, enslavement, war, death, and destruction.
> 
> You want peace, then excercize it.



Islam cannot survive without war.  How did islam become so great?  How many peoples did islam enslave, murder, plunder?  Once islam runs out of other peoples' money, it collapses onto itself and the battles turn inward.  Read history and pay attention to the ME.  It is happening again.


----------



## logical4u (Apr 7, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Those "places" are not worshipped.  Rome was a central location for the Catholic church (one of islam's greatest competitors).  Jerusalem belongs to the Lord.  He claimed it and has stated the He, Himself will defend it (and has).  When those that want Israel go against Israel, the Lord Himself will defend it.  It is more that the Jewish people belong to Jerusalem.

Either of those places will welcome other religions to visit.  That is not so with islam's worshipped places.  Secrecy and special rules apply to all that visit.  Looks like "worship" from where I stand.


----------



## logical4u (Apr 7, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > Many muslims in all parts of the world still own slaves, yet not a peep, from you on the subject.  It must be the "Baptists" fault that the muslims still own slave, Huh?
> ...



"The 32-year-old man had no idea that his wife had been trapped in a deadly, organised prostitution racket. She was sold and resold several times in Oman, where she was promised a job as a housemaid.
-A common ruse to lure young women."
Man forced to buy wife from Muslim slave traders « Doctor Bulldog & Ronin

"Indonesian Sex Slave rescued after shocking abuse

A brutally beaten Indonesian Sex Slave who was forced to have sex with hundreds of men in 2 months has been freed from her Muslim Bangladeshi captors in Malaysia."
London Muslim: Indonesian Sex Slave rescued after shocking abuse

"Can Muslim Men Abuse Their Slave Girls As Sex Objects? 

By : Bassam Zawadi 

There happens to be a misconception that since Muslims are allowed to have sexual intercourse with their slave girls, that means that they have a right to rape them or use them for sex trade. This is absurd. 

To say that a Muslim man has a right to rape his slave girl is like saying that a man has a right to rape his wife. Which is not true. Read this http://www.answering-christianity.com/karim/no_marital_rape.htm"
Can Muslim Men Abuse Their Slave Girls As Sex Objects? :: load-islam

"Modern-day slaves can be found laboring as servants or concubines in Sudan, as child "carpet slaves" in India, or as cane-cutters in Haiti and southern Pakistan, to name but a few instances. According to Anti-Slavery International, the world's oldest human rights organization, there are currently over 20 million people in bondage.



Read more: Slavery in the Modern World  Infoplease.com http://www.infoplease.com/spot/slavery1.html#ixzz1It9e403Z"
Slavery in the Modern World &mdash; Infoplease.com

"Current incidences of large-scale slavery and near-slavery: 
 Sudan: There is considerable evidence that slavery is still practiced in a large scale in Sudan -- an estimated 14,000 people have been abducted since 1983. However, the existence of slavery is denied by the Sudanese government. Some western religious groups have attempted to buy freedom for individual slaves. Unfortunately, this has become counterproductive. It increases the profitability of enslavement as a commercial enterprise, and results in more slaves being created. More details.

 Niger: Anti-Slavery International reported in mid-2003 that slavery is rampant in Niger, mostly in the southwestern Tillaberry region of that country. 7 This occurs even though slavery is prohibited by the constitution and is being fought by stringent new laws. About 7% of the population -- some 870,000 individuals are condemned to life-long servitude. Many are born into slavery and will remain slaves all of their life.

 Programs of near-slavery: Anti-Slavery International (ASI) presented a paper to the United Nations Working Group on Contemporary Forms of Slavery which met in Geneva, Switzerland, 2003-JUN-16 to 20. 8 All of the major offending countries cited have large Hindu or Muslim majorities. ASI discussed the situation in Sudan and Niger as well as describing situations of near-slavery such as: United Arab Emirates -- Child trafficking:  Although it is illegal to employ a child under the age of 15, hundreds of boys between four and ten are trafficked from South Asia to the UAE 

 India, Nepal and Pakistan -- Millions of men, women and children are used as forced and bonded labor in these countries. Most are dalit or from a low caste, or are from indigenous or minority groups. Laws against the caste system and against bonded labor exist but are not enforced.

 Indonesia -- Forced labor and exploitation of migrant workers. "Poverty and lack of opportunity in Indonesia have increased the number of Indonesians seeking work in Asia. Indonesia's lack of protection and the Government's existing system for women migrant domestics exposes them to trafficking and slavery." 8"
Where slavery is practiced today

There is more if you care to research it.  I know you do not search out truth, so I gave more than one example.


----------



## Shogun (Apr 7, 2011)

Hot Wire said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Hot Wire said:
> ...





no thanks, nancy.


----------



## Shogun (Apr 7, 2011)

Hot Wire said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > I rarely put anyone on ignore.
> ...



perhaps you should take the corncob out of your ass, Rufus.


----------



## Hot Wire (Apr 7, 2011)

Shogun said:


> Hot Wire said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


Get the muzzie cock out of your mouth before speaking shit for brains.


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 7, 2011)

logical4u said:


> There is more if you care to research it.  I know you do not search out truth, so I gave more than one example.


Next time you ought to read what you post.

In the countries that you listed slavery is against the law.

It was criminals who were selling women and children as sex slaves.

Heck, 60 Minutes did a program about the same thing happening here in America.

Also, your article talks about slaves from the lower "caste"

FYI that is Hindu's


----------



## Dr Grump (Apr 7, 2011)

Interesting piece...The&#32;Great&#32;Divide&#32;on&#32;MSN&#32;Video


----------



## Jroc (Apr 7, 2011)

sinister59 said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > *Senate to Hold Hearings on Anti-Muslim Bigotry*
> ...



Umm.. which is one of the reasons why King's hearings were necessary and the bullshit "anti-muslim hearings are a sham


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 7, 2011)

Exactly what did the hearings accomplish?


----------



## Jroc (Apr 7, 2011)

Kalam said:


> of ignorance,) Islam forbids worship of Muhammad



Then why do muslims kill people who insult muhammad? radical islam is a death cult 

YouTube - Prophet Muhammad - The perfect man 1/2


----------



## Jroc (Apr 7, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Exactly what did the hearings accomplish?



Nothing becouse they were demagogue by the liberals.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 7, 2011)

logical4u said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



So Christians would have no religion issue with Rome being nuc'd and Jews would have no religious issue with Jerusalem being nuc'd...just two cities like any other.   Gotcha.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 7, 2011)

Jroc said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly what did the hearings accomplish?
> ...



I think we can see who the demagogue were.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 7, 2011)

bodecea said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


 


Do you have ADHD?


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 7, 2011)

Jroc said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly what did the hearings accomplish?
> ...


Seriously, 

Even if it wasn't about Muslims, but some other group of people.

I thought the whole thing was silly.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 8, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



Have you followed the conversation from the beginning?   Or do you just come in with totally irrelevant insults?   Maybe you need to review your own attention span.


----------



## hipeter924 (Apr 8, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


If the US didn't invade Muslim nations or threaten Islamists interests then there would have been no 9/11 or terrorist attacks on the US, lets go Hitchens and remember Indonesia (US trains then backstabs the Muslims), Iraq (supports Saddam then backstabs him), Afghanistan (trains then backstabs the Muslims) and several other areas the US directly interfered in. It's one thing to sell weapons, quite another to train, arm and backstab the Muslims time and time again. 

The US govt have to make a choice they either be honest with the Muslim community or continue to lie and spout this 'freedom of religion bullshit', why no Sharia Law in the US? Because there is no total freedom of religion, it contradicts the rest of the constitution. 

PS: What next? Obama wants to invade and overthrow Saudi Arabia?


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 8, 2011)

logical4u said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



Ok moron here it is AGAIN. Your own words that show exactly what you asked for and got,.



drsmith1072 said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > Are you really making the statement that "no" muslims are involved in "subversive activities"???????
> ...




So go ahead and lie again and say that you asked me for evidence of "witch hunts." After all it's your lack of credibility that is on display. LOL


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 8, 2011)

logical4u said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



Sure you do. LOL 



logical4u said:


> The muslims say they were the Lord's chosen people from Abraham.  If that is so, why did the Lord follow Isacc's family (the legitimate son)?  Why did the Lord show himself, and give the Hebrews the ten Commandments (if Ishmael was the chosen one)?  Read about it and then let's have a discussion.  It is not very lengthy.  I believe you can read it without too much trouble.  Sunni is also welcome to join the discussion, since he has claimed he "is" a Biblical scholar.



Any way you spin it, YOU made the claim therefore the burden of proof is on YOU. I am not going to waste my time looking up and searching for BS that you should provide in order to substantiate your claims. 
You are basically telling people to go snipe hunting and look for something that you haven't shown to even exist.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 8, 2011)

logical4u said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



Really?? So because it's less than jewish hate crimes that somehow makes the hate crimes against muslims invalid?? 

Fact is that I answered your question 



logical4u said:


> Can you give evidence where "muslims" are harassed and undermined in this country?



Then you chime in with some non sequitur BS about how hate crimes against jews were higher as if that somehow counters the fact that muslims are being "harassed and undermined" in this country when it doesn't.  

Furthermore, how has it been "greatly exaggerated" when most, including me, are only saying that it exists even as the right is trying to pretend that it doesn't?? You even went so far as to claim that the position of only ONE mosque was was being distorted and bod's links countered that line of bs from you. 

BTW I am still waiting on you to show how your non sequitur has anything to do with the discussion about muslims being harassed and undermined? Or is your avoidance of that simple question an admission that it has NOTHING to do with the discussion being had?


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 8, 2011)

bodecea said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



He's a troll so that is all that he has to offer. Next he will claim that everything you say is incoherent so he can justify ingoring the actual content of your posts to his own warped little mind. Then he will neg rep you still avoiding the actual debate because he knows he has nothing valid to offer and then troll back in later with the same type of "irrelevant insults" that he started with. 

The order will shift from time to time but it pretty much follows that pattern.


----------



## Old Rocks (Apr 8, 2011)

King is a demogogic bigot. As you are, Willow. 

If we want to tally up horrors done in the name of religion, both Christianity and Islam come out looking pretty bad.


----------



## logical4u (Apr 8, 2011)

Shogun said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



Name another "religion" that expanded their lands, just for the reason of religious conversion (especially interested in those that practiced violence for over one thousand years).  Name another religion that has a "creed" of convert, murder or treat as second class citizen those not of the faith.


----------



## logical4u (Apr 8, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > There is more if you care to research it.  I know you do not search out truth, so I gave more than one example.
> ...



I was not trying to slant the story.  I am aware that Hindus and other far eastern communities participate in slavery.

There are more stories in the news (worldwide) about muslims abusing slaves/servants than what you hear about the Hindus.  If it is illegal, how can these "criminals" transport their "slaves" out of country where they are discovered abusing these people in other countries?  Again, you do not disagree with the evidence presented, but focus on a small detail that you can twist to ignore the truth.  Maybe that is why you chose islam, you don't care to know or live the truth.


----------



## logical4u (Apr 8, 2011)

bodecea said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Other than historical artifacts and cultural center, no.  Would they be upset? Yes, as they would be for any city that was "nuked" (even Mecca).


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 8, 2011)

logical4u said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



UH this kind of argument is funny coming from the side that argues taking guns away won't help because the criminals will find a way to get guns. If they are illegal in that country then they are probably transported in an illegal manner. Is that logic really that hard for you to grasp? 

Things that are illegal make it into this country all of the time does that make their presence here justified or condoned?? 

So how is the FACT that criminals breaking the law to commit the crime of slavery a "small detail" in your world?


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 8, 2011)

Old Rocks said:


> King is a demogogic bigot. As you are, Willow.
> 
> If we want to tally up horrors done in the name of religion, both Christianity and Islam come out looking pretty bad.


 
Really? 

Do provide some numbers.


----------



## logical4u (Apr 8, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...



You are the one that is exaggerating how muslims are persecuted in this country.  "Witch hunt" was used to assist in that exaggeration.  I am pointing out that there is no systematic harassment/undermining/witch hunts happening in this country.  Did people (including me) disagree with placing a mosque in close proximity of the twin towers terror hit?  Yes, we did, especially since the Catholic church that is in the same proximity, has not been able to move ahead with repairs (it was already there).
Some of us understand, fully, that islam is not just a religion, but a governence system that demands submission from all faiths, all peoples.  Mosques, historically have been placed as symbols of domination in areas that were "conquered".  It was important that there was no misunderstanding, the USA was not "conquered".  That is one of those facts that is also "trivialized" by the left, and yes, it is a threat from the radicals that would use islam to hurt the people in the USA.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 8, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


 
Did you really compare gun ownership to slavery?


----------



## logical4u (Apr 8, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...



Wow!  I guess you are "afraid" to open the Bible.  How refreshing that you actually admit it.  I will know in the future that any Biblical quotes you use will have come from somewhere else (as you could not possibly do your own research in the actual Bible).  

BTW, opening the Bible is NEVER a waste of time.  It is a great book of learning and it does show that you do not read it.


----------



## logical4u (Apr 8, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...



Please name one group (or a person belonging to said group) that is not/has not been "harrassed and undermined".  You are implying it is a large scale problem, not isloated incidents that are comparable to any other "group" in the USA.  I never claimed there were no incidents.  I just don't see the population as a whole targeting muslims for "harrassment and undermining" as you have repeatedly, implied.


----------



## Hot Wire (Apr 8, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Exactly what did the hearings accomplish?



Exposing you muslims as being terroists who want to destroy our freedoms and
put us all under sharia law.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 8, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Yeah...there's more than just your way of being a coward.  Don't worry.   I'm right here.   Not going anywhere.



Didn't figure you were.

Sunni is running and hiding because I nailed him to the wall with his lack of faith, I exposed the FACT that he really doesn't believe that Allah is all powerful or even exists.

The goat-herder god is an absurdity, the followers know it, but pretend otherwise.

With Jews and Christians I don't much care - they don't murder people. So I leave them alone. But Muslims are killers, so exposing that they KNOW their religion is a crock of shit is warranted. Sunni is pouting because I exposed him.




> So tell us...what have YOU done to stem the tide of radical muslim terrorism?



I exposed Sunni!


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 8, 2011)

logical4u said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



really?? when and where?? Show proof of how I exaggerated anything to do with how muslims are persecuted?? I said that they were "harassed and undermined" when I answered YOUR question that you now wish to pretend never existed. 



logical4u said:


> "Witch hunt" was used to assist in that exaggeration.



Hmm??

witch-hunt
n.
An investigation carried out ostensibly to uncover subversive activities but actually used to harass and undermine those with differing views.
A campaign directed against a person or group holding unorthodox or unpopular views.
The searching out and deliberate harassment of those (as political opponents) with unpopular views 



That does seem to apply since it has been shown how there has been harrassment and undermining by many on the right including in this very thread as right wingers try to label the whole of islam as being radical. 




logical4u said:


> I am pointing out that there is no systematic harassment/undermining/witch hunts happening in this country.



Well NOW you are claiming that to be the case but you have failed miserably to point it out or substantiate any such claim. 




logical4u said:


> Did people (including me) disagree with placing a mosque in close proximity of the twin towers terror hit?  Yes, we did, especially since the Catholic church that is in the same proximity, has not been able to move ahead with repairs (it was already there).




are you really this dense?? It is not and has been shown that it is not just the placement of that one mosque NEAR ground zero, so why contrinue to focus only on a small detail that you think you can spin?? 



logical4u said:


> Some of us understand, fully, that islam is not just a religion, but a governence system that demands submission from all faiths, all peoples.  Mosques, historically have been placed as symbols of domination in areas that were "conquered".  It was important that there was no misunderstanding, the USA was not "conquered".  That is one of those facts that is also "trivialized" by the left, and yes, it is a threat from the radicals that would use islam to hurt the people in the USA.



LOL Your ability to "understand, fully" is nothing but a load of hogwash based on talking points and fear mongering. 

So you actually believe that muslims who wish to build this mosque are actually trying to say that they "conquered" the US because they built a building/community center here that contains a mosque in it??


----------



## bodecea (Apr 8, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



Actually, he compared criminal activities using guns with slavery.  Just thought I'd point that out.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 8, 2011)

bodecea said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...


 
You're a moron.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 8, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah...there's more than just your way of being a coward.  Don't worry.   I'm right here.   Not going anywhere.
> ...




Really?


----------



## bodecea (Apr 8, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



Well, calling names when you are caught being wrong sure seems to work for you, doesn't it?


Sure beats actually having reading comprehension, doesn't it?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 8, 2011)

logical4u said:


> Ohhh .... please tell us when the last time the muslims had a "superpower" was?  Now tell us how they got it and kept it.



The Ottomans were definitely a great power.  The Ottomans had secularized Islam - which is the key to any religion being able to interact in a civilized manner. Ataturk certainly knew this. Islam is the cancer it is, because it is fanatical. There is no such thing as "Moderate Islam" in this age, pressure has forced all of Islam to revert to the fundamentalist ideals of the Caliphs and even the Warlord Muhammad himself.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 8, 2011)

bodecea said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...



Highlighted key points to help AllieBaba with his reading comprehension....he needs it apparently.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 8, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > Ohhh .... please tell us when the last time the muslims had a "superpower" was?  Now tell us how they got it and kept it.
> ...



And Turkey today?


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 8, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



No, I didn't and if you had any intelligence and could read you would see that i compared the ARGUMENTS about obtaining illegal items. 

WOW! You really aren't very bright are you? 

BTW I see that you avoided my questions about your own words, so should I take your avoidance as admission that you don't actually have an answer to support your spin? 

Face it, your spin was beyond absurd and your best defense is to pretend it never happened which is why you avoided questions about your postion.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 8, 2011)

Bod, all you do is stir shit and jeer from the sidelines. I have never seen you contribute anything of substance to ANY thread since you arrived. You appear dim witted as well, as you are incapable of grasping the finer points of any argument, as well as many of the larger points.

All you do is bounce from thread to thread, spouting irrelevancies and reveling in your ignorance. It's a waste of time to talk to you, so the only thing left is to identify you as the troll and retard that you are, so people aren't distracted by your inanities. 

I always hope that ignorant people who come to the boards will express some sort of desire to better their skills and their knowledge. I think you have actually gone backwards. So yeah, until you start contributing something, ANYTHING, other than crap, I'll just point out your ignorance. There's no point in doing anything else. You're so fucking stupid you make me depressed.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 8, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Link or evidence?



Moron, idiot.

{Sudan native recounts slavery

A man who said he was captured at age 9 and sold into slavery urged North Jerseys Jewish community on Sunday to continue speaking out against human trafficking in Sudan.

Sudan is a country where human beings are still bought and sold into slavery, where genocide is being committed on the black people, said Simon Deng, now a human rights activist.

He was speaking at the Kaplen JCC on the Palisades in Tenafly, where Jewish groups were marking U.N. Holocaust Commemoration Day.}

Slavery alive and well in muslim countries, as one victim speaks out

I don't care if you hide and ignore me, Sunni - I will continue to expose you as the fraud and scumbag you are, regardless.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 8, 2011)

Hot Wire said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > I rarely put anyone on ignore.
> ...



I seriously challenge any of the advocates of Islam to refute what Hot Wire posted. 

Attacking him with ad hom is not refutation of his statements.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 8, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...


 

You made the parallel, not me, nitwit. I enjoy watching you guys backpedal, though. It's a stupid parallel.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 8, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...



No, he doesn't read very well...but is quick to just call people morons....how Ironic is that?


----------



## bodecea (Apr 8, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Hot Wire said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...




So you and Hot Wire......  Should have known.    Please do hitch your wagon to his star.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 8, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Have you followed the conversation from the beginning?   Or do you just come in with totally irrelevant insults?   Maybe you need to review your own attention span.



You've had this explained, but you keep saying the same stupid thing over and over.

Do you have ADHD?


----------



## logical4u (Apr 8, 2011)

"Beltrami described the letter as &#8220;the words of a person who no longer believes in anything, full of sentences that made no sense and references to Islamic fundamentalism.&#8221;"

later in article:

"Roselane de Oliveira, a sister of the attacker, told Rio de Janeiro radio station Band News that the young man &#8220;was very strange.&#8221;

&#8220;He had no friends, and he spent all his time on the internet,&#8221; she said.

In recent months, she said, he appeared to have got closer to Islam."

from:
GuelphMercury - At least 11 dead in massacre at Rio de Janeiro school

But let's not look at how islam affects people.  As the numbers of murders and suffering compound the lefties will still look the other way.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 8, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> Bod, all you do is stir shit and jeer from the sidelines. I have never seen you contribute anything of substance to ANY thread since you arrived. You appear dim witted as well, as you are incapable of grasping the finer points of any argument, as well as many of the larger points.
> 
> All you do is bounce from thread to thread, spouting irrelevancies and reveling in your ignorance. *It's a waste of time to talk to you,* so the only thing left is to identify you as the troll and retard that you are, so people aren't distracted by your inanities.



And yet, here you are....failing to read enough to know what is really being said and showing post by post your lack of comprehension.   How Ironic is THAT!?!?!



> I always hope that ignorant people who come to the boards will express some sort of desire to better their skills and their knowledge. I think you have actually gone backwards. So yeah, until you start contributing something, ANYTHING, other than crap, I'll just point out your ignorance. There's no point in doing anything else. You're so fucking stupid you make me depressed.



How can we ever take you seriously when you quite evidently don't even know how to read posts correctly.    When you get a little better at actually comprehending what is going on, get back to us.   Maybe then you won't have to rely solely on personal attacks and your signature neg repping.   It's not our fault you are currently in over your head.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 8, 2011)

logical4u said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



Actualy I have read the bible. I grew up southern baptist. But that wasn't your argument. You made a comparison between the bible and the quran.



logical4u said:


> You must have not paid that much attention to the Bible, or you would have noticed how the OT stories were twisted to fit the quran.



So prove your argument and stop telling other to do your work for you. 




logical4u said:


> How refreshing that you actually admit it.



See, this is part of the problem with you. You just make shite up as you go along, attribute it to others and then make claims and arguments based on BS that you made up. 
Where did I admit anything of the kind?? 
The sad fact for you is that you know I didn't, which is why you just ignore being called out for you LIES and pretend that it never happened. 



logical4u said:


> I will know in the future that any Biblical quotes you use will have come from somewhere else (as you could not possibly do your own research in the actual Bible).



All quotes come from somewhere else that is the point of QUOTING them. Moron. LOL 



logical4u said:


> BTW, opening the Bible is NEVER a waste of time.  It is a great book of learning and it does show that you do not read it.



This isn't about opening the bible. It's about your claim about the OT and the quran and how you continue to avoid proving your own claims as you try desperately to shift and change the subject. 

Thanks for your usual dishonesty. I have come to expect nothing more from you.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 8, 2011)

logical4u said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...




I am waiting on you to actually address anything that I have said. You are asked questions about your own claims and instead of addressing them you try to demand that others jump through hoops as you ignore what has already been posted so you can try to shift the onus back onto the person asking questions of you.

What are you afraid of?? Why don't you just answer the questions instead trying so damn hard to spin every single post? Is it because you know that you've got NOTHING valid to offer??


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 8, 2011)

bodecea said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > Bod, all you do is stir shit and jeer from the sidelines. I have never seen you contribute anything of substance to ANY thread since you arrived. You appear dim witted as well, as you are incapable of grasping the finer points of any argument, as well as many of the larger points.
> ...


 
I don't care if you take me seriously or not, because I have zero respect for you and see you as an intellectual dwarf.

I neg rep you because you add nothing to the discussion. And neg repping is only my signature with you. My signature with many, many others is pos repping. Including those who are on the other side of the aisle.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 8, 2011)

Old Rocks said:


> King is a demogogic bigot. As you are, Willow.
> 
> If we want to tally up horrors done in the name of religion, both Christianity and Islam come out looking pretty bad.



And Communism comes out much worse. What is that, 300 million dead in the name of Leftism in the 20th century?


----------



## bodecea (Apr 8, 2011)

bodecea said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




Bumping this for AllieBaba who seems to want to wag his finger at me about jumping into threads to just stir up shit......maybe you should actually KNOW the facts before jumping in yourself.    

Do you still want to say that I brought baboons into this thread?    Or will you be running away again?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 8, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> Hmm??
> 
> witch-hunt
> n.
> An investigation carried out ostensibly to uncover subversive activities but actually used to harass and undermine those with differing views.



You've yet to show any governmental "harassment" of your beloved Muslim.

Remember what the Robot said: "Dr. Smith, you're a fucking moron!"


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 8, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> You're a moron.



Leftism is simply a manifestation of stupidity.


----------



## logical4u (Apr 8, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...



How about this: I invited sunni to check the two stories for himself (as he claimed to be a scholar).  You jumped in and want me to lay it all out for you.  My post required some research, that would be a little bit of investigating.  You want me to provide proof.  How about if you provide evidence of how the two stories are the same.  I know you will say I made the first claim, therefore I should provide the evidence.  I invited someone to look at the differences in the stories.  I invite you to do the same.  I will not do the work for you.  Just admit that it will take too much effort for you to crack a book or two.
Calling me names and claiming that I did not provide proof on "an invitation" to compare two versions is not offering proof.  It is for two or more people to read the stories and have a conversation on what they read.  If you can not understand that, please keep demanding evidence, and those demands, like the previous will not be fulfilled by me.  I asked the reader to check it out for themselves, not be spoonfed (you can't accuse me of slanting the story if you read it yourself).  I asked the people that are interested to read and see if they took the same info from it that I did.  That takes effort (though not much).  It is apparent that you prefer to attack messengers rather than make any effort to educate yourself, even when given a place to start.  That is so high school.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 8, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Well, calling names when you are caught being wrong sure seems to work for you, doesn't it?



How was he wrong? In what way?

Oh, and you are indeed a moron.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 8, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



Excellent!    You couldn't have made me happier than you did with that statement.    I mean....really.    How could I possibly be upset about having someone of your....er....caliber not respect me.    Next  you'll be telling me other scum of the earth have no respect for me.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 8, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Well, calling names when you are caught being wrong sure seems to work for you, doesn't it?
> ...



Quite wrong...and you knew that too.....


But, you are one to avoid the truth at all costs, so not such a surprise, is it?


----------



## bodecea (Apr 8, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > You're a moron.
> ...



Oh, btw....have you pointed out how we are supporting muslim terrorists yet?   Or will you avoid answering again.....hmmmm.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 8, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Highlighted key points to help AllieBaba with his reading comprehension....he needs it apparently.



See what happens when partisanship replaces thinking? You come off like the dumbfuck you present yourself to be here.

Criminals steal legal guns and hide them. Is it your contention that criminals in Sudan steal legal slaves then hide them? If there is no collusion with the civil and ecumenical authorities, why don't the slaves run?

See, you're being a stupid fuck again. You're doing it because you want so badly to promote your party that you evicted all sense and logic..

It's what you do.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 8, 2011)

bodecea said:


> And Turkey today?



Is on the brink of collapse and is headed by an Islamist who is seeking to overturn Ataturk's secular society.


----------



## Hot Wire (Apr 8, 2011)

bodecea said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Its a good a thing for you that it does not bother you that people have NO respect for you.Because no one does you brainless halfwit!!


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 8, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> Bod,  *all you do is stir shit and jeer from the sidelines. I have never seen you contribute anything of substance to ANY thread since you arrived. You appear dim witted as well, as you are incapable of grasping the finer points of any argument, as well as many of the larger points.
> 
> All you do is bounce from thread to thread, spouting irrelevancies and reveling in your ignorance. It's a waste of time to talk to you, so the only thing left is to identify you as the troll and retard that you are, so people aren't distracted by your inanities.
> 
> I always hope that ignorant people who come to the boards will express some sort of desire to better their skills and their knowledge. I think you have actually gone backwards. So yeah, until you start contributing something, ANYTHING, other than crap, I'll just point out your ignorance. There's no point in doing anything else. You're so fucking stupid you make me depressed.*



What is truly sad is that you are describing yourself perfectly. The parts in bold signify everything that applies directly to you.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 8, 2011)

bodecea said:


> No, he doesn't read very well...but is quick to just call people morons....how Ironic is that?



Still, he kicked your ass resoundingly.

Further, you're reduced to running to our "Special Needs" poster, drsmith, for support.

That's just fucking sad.

Seriously!


----------



## bodecea (Apr 8, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Highlighted key points to help AllieBaba with his reading comprehension....he needs it apparently.
> ...



Thank you for pointing out what is being compared....I will give you this....at least you actual comprehend what you are reading......you just lie about it afterwards.   Allie?   I don't think he gets that far....the comprehension part stymies him.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 8, 2011)

bodecea said:


> So you and Hot Wire......  Should have known.    Please do hitch your wagon to his star.



Excellent refutation. Precisely what I expected from you. Keep up the good work.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 8, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



Uncensored....I am absolutely fascinated by your attempt to answer my post WITHOUT quoting your post I replied to.   Fascinated....but not quite fooled by what you tried to do.   Please notice (as if you already didn't) what I was replying to.   Your attempt to hang my reply out by itself with no context is noted.   You ARE a dishonest cuss, aren't you?


----------



## bodecea (Apr 8, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > So you and Hot Wire......  Should have known.    Please do hitch your wagon to his star.
> ...



No.   By all means...YOU keep up the good work, hitching your wagon to Hot Wire's star.   You make a handsome pair.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 8, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Bumping this for AllieBaba who seems to want to wag his finger at me about jumping into threads to just stir up shit......



You're bumping this because you are petulant and small minded.

Sad, you have the brains to be more.

You know, you can be queer without all the hatred. It is possible.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 8, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Quite wrong...and you knew that too.....



Once again, wrong about what? In what way?

You are but a feral baboon, flinging shit. You've got nothing.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 8, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> What is truly sad is that you are describing yourself perfectly. The parts in bold signify everything that applies directly to you.



This is the first time I've seen you format a post in a rational and readable manner.

Kudos for that.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 8, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Quite wrong...and you knew that too.....
> ...



Oh my....now Allie will jump in and scold you about talking about baboons.    Just wait.   He's very even handed about that kind of stuff.    



.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 8, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Uncensored....I am absolutely fascinated by your attempt to answer my post WITHOUT quoting your post I replied to.   Fascinated....but not quite fooled by what you tried to do.   Please notice (as if you already didn't) what I was replying to.   Your attempt to hang my reply out by itself with no context is noted.   You ARE a dishonest cuss, aren't you?



Multi-quote sucks. If you lack the retention skills to follow a simple thread, go back to AOL.

You thought you would score points regarding Turkey, but you don't comprehend the actual situation over there. When you were humiliated with my reply (obviously you looked it up, after the fact,) you had to spew out the shit above.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 8, 2011)

bodecea said:


> No.   By all means...Y



You think anyone missed that you refuted nothing, that every word Hot Wire posted stands uncontested and irrefutable?

Get thee to a baboonary.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 8, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Hot Wire said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



How many posters here advocated islam?? My guess is that most do not despite your dishonest claims otherwise. So who specifically are you asking to refute what hotwire posted?? Or is this an attempt by you to create a specific example that you can use to claim others are defending islam?



Uncensored2008 said:


> Attacking him with ad hom is not refutation of his statements.



That's hilarious considering the fact that ad hominem attacks are hot wires MO.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 8, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Bumping this for AllieBaba who seems to want to wag his finger at me about jumping into threads to just stir up shit......
> ...



This is it?   This is how you answer the questions put to you?    Golly gee...you sure are persuasive.....


----------



## bodecea (Apr 8, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Hot Wire said:
> ...



I suspect that is what Uncensored admires the most.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 8, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



NO I did NOT make the parrallel between gun ownership and slavery. I clearly compared the arguments about how criminal will get them even if they are illegal. 

Can you show how I compared gun ownership to slavery?? Go ahead and quote my words that show what you claim I said. 

The fact that you continue to lie about what i said just further shows that "all you do is stir shit and jeer from the sidelines. I have never seen you contribute anything of substance to ANY thread since you arrived. You appear dim witted as well, as you are incapable of grasping the finer points of any argument, as well as many of the larger points.

All you do is bounce from thread to thread, spouting irrelevancies and reveling in your ignorance. It's a waste of time to talk to you, so the only thing left is to identify you as the troll and retard that you are, so people aren't distracted by your inanities. 

I always hope that ignorant people who come to the boards will express some sort of desire to better their skills and their knowledge. I think you have actually gone backwards. So yeah, until you start contributing something, ANYTHING, other than crap, I'll just point out your ignorance. There's no point in doing anything else. You're so fucking stupid you make me depressed."

LOL

BTW I stills ee that you are running away from my questions.

Things that are illegal make it into this country all of the time does that make their presence here justified or condoned?? 

So how is the FACT that criminals breaking the law to commit the crime of slavery a "small detail" in your world?

So what are you afraid of loser??


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 8, 2011)

bodecea said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



Exactly, they engage in the very tactics they claim to be against.  
Look back and see how he ran away from my questions about his own words AGAIN even as he continues to lie about what I actually said.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 8, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Have you followed the conversation from the beginning?   Or do you just come in with totally irrelevant insults?   Maybe you need to review your own attention span.
> ...



I do find it hilarious that the posters who have been shown to "forget" their previous statements, questions and arguments even as they make contradictory or different arguments now are the one asking others if they have ADHD. LOL


----------



## bodecea (Apr 8, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



The Spirit of Irony is strong in that one.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 8, 2011)

bodecea said:


> This is it?   This is how you answer the questions put to you?



ROFL

You didn't put any questions to me, you mindlessly attacked Allie like the simpering little simian that you are.

It's all you've got. Heart filled with hate, head filled with mush...


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 8, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



WOW! and what does that say about you considering how he towers over you intellectually based on the actualy content of your own posts?? LOL 



AllieBaba said:


> I neg rep you because you add nothing to the discussion.



Says the loser who trolls and neg reps anyone who dares disagree with him even as he runs away from his own words.



AllieBaba said:


> And neg repping is only my signature with you. My signature with many, many others is pos repping. Including those who are on the other side of the aisle.



That's funny considering how you neg repped me three times in this one thread and over last week. LOL Once with a "?" as your only response, the next two consisted of ad hominem attacks and yet throughout this thread you haven't provided one single thing of validity to counter anything that I or bod has posted.  

Funny how that works out isn't it? LOL


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 8, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm??
> ...



Who said anything about governmental harassment?? NO ONE! The question wasked for proof of harrassment and the proof was provided. 

Thanks for nothing as per usual you cowardly moron. 

You Don't even have the guts to even address the post as a whole as you take one excerpt out of context and then make a demand for proof about something that wasn't even part of the discussion.


I do find it hilarious how you losers try to rush in to defend each other only to fall flat on your face and make a fool out of yourself. LOL


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 8, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


 
I don't neg rep for daring to disagree with me. I have long, drawn out, often insulting conversations with lots of people I rarely neg. I think I only neg repped Gracie once, though we've traded insults freely and have very different ideas about abortion. 

I neg rep trolls and assholes...and even those I only neg rep when they consistently add nothing else to the conversation.

I don't mind a bit of trollishness and assholery. But when it's all you've got, I do my bit to prevent you from getting too high on the rep ladder.

Do a little research once in a while, instead of just pooh-poohing the work of others and the attempts to draw you into a more cerebral conversation. Otherwise, take your neg rep and like it, douche.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 8, 2011)

And PS, noob trolls...I am female. I'm not a *him*. Just for your edification. You may continue to call me *him* and *he* if you like, but just thought I'd let you know.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 8, 2011)

logical4u said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



Nice attempt to rewrite what actually happened but the fact is that you made claims and then demanded that he and I go look it after you were asked for proof and failed to provide any. 



logical4u said:


> You jumped in and want me to lay it all out for you.



It's YOUR argument therefore the burden of proof IS on YOU. Put up or shut up. It's really as simple as that. 



logical4u said:


> My post required some research, that would be a little bit of investigating.  You want me to provide proof.



And that is the burden you take upon yourself when you make claims and present arguments. If you can't prove them just admit it. 




logical4u said:


> How about if you provide evidence of how the two stories are the same.



And NOW you are demanding that i prove you wrong. LOL 




logical4u said:


> I know you will say I made the first claim, therefore I should provide the evidence.



You did and therfore you should. Why do you continue to avoid that FACT? 




logical4u said:


> I invited someone to look at the differences in the stories.  I invite you to do the same.



More rewrites. imagine that. 



logical4u said:


> You must have not paid that much attention to the Bible, or you would have noticed how the OT stories were twisted to fit the quran.




What actually happened was that you insulted him and made a claim that you still haven't supported with anything real as you demand that others do your work for you.



logical4u said:


> I will not do the work for you.



It's your claim therefore it's your work. Do you actually expect me to read both the OT and the quran and then try to weed through both and find what you are claim is there, but fail to show that it's there, and get back to this thread any time soon?? That is beyond absurd that is why the burden is on the person making the claim.



logical4u said:


> Just admit that it will take too much effort for you to crack a book or two.




Yeah it's a waste of time for me to go on a wild goose cahse and try to find something that may not even exist.



logical4u said:


> Calling me names and claiming that I did not provide proof on "an invitation" to compare two versions is not offering proof.



You made the claims it's up to you to offer proof and you have failed to do so. 



logical4u said:


> It is for two or more people to read the stories and have a conversation on what they read.  If you can not understand that, please keep demanding evidence, and those demands, like the previous will not be fulfilled by me.  I asked the reader to check it out for themselves, not be spoonfed (you can't accuse me of slanting the story if you read it yourself).  I asked the people that are interested to read and see if they took the same info from it that I did.  That takes effort (though not much).  It is apparent that you prefer to attack messengers rather than make any effort to educate yourself, even when given a place to start.  That is so high school.



I have shown your own words that you are now running away from and  yet you continue to LIE and claim that your atttack and unsubstantiated claim were an invitation because apparently you can't prove your own claim. 
Trying to put the onus on me or anyone else to prove or disprove your claims is dishonest and even a hack like you should know that.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 8, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > This is it?   This is how you answer the questions put to you?
> ...



I have put many questions to you...two for example:

1.  Where have we shown support for Muslim terrorists on this thread?

2.   What have YOU personally done to stop Muslim terrorism besides whine on this thread about us?


But, of course, as so far, you will not answer.  You'll go on with your amusing little baboon comparisons....because it's pretty much all you've got.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 8, 2011)

You know, you could have spared us that ridiculously long, drawn out and *yawn* post by just saying...

"The onus is upon you to prove your point and provide the supporting information. Once you do that we may or may not disprove it."


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 8, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


 
The first question has already been answered multiple times in this thread. 

The second question has nothing to do with the topic and is a red herring/logical fallacy/false premise.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 8, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> And PS, noob trolls...I am female. I'm not a *him*. Just for your edification. You may continue to call me *him* and *he* if you like, but just thought I'd let you know.



Of course....we should have know.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 8, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Since you say that is true....list a few of the post numbers of those answers...or link them.  Cuz I'm sure missing them.



> The second question has nothing to do with the topic and is a red herring/logical fallacy/false premise.




If you are doing NOTHING yourself, I can totally understand you not wanting this topic to come up.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 8, 2011)

bodecea said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


 
I'm not going to re-post for you. Read the thread.

And no, the second is still a logical fallacy. It has nothing to do with liberals who trivialize the threat of Islam. But given your ignorance and inability to debate like a human, I understand why you want to pretend it's an issue.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 8, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




That's ok, drsmith.   It's not like I believed Her.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 8, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



Of course you aren't....hard to repost what doesn't exist....even once.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 8, 2011)

Sorry, don't play that game.

You can deny it exists if you like. I'll just assume you're too stupid to read the thread.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 8, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > You're a moron.
> ...





Uncensored2008 said:


> Attacking him with ad hom is not refutation of his statements.




Thanks for calling yourself out. Your own words are the only response your constant baseless attacks deserve.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 8, 2011)

uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > well, calling names when you are caught being wrong sure seems to work for you, doesn't it?
> ...





uncensored2008 said:


> attacking him with ad hom is not refutation of his statements.




lol


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 8, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Highlighted key points to help AllieBaba with his reading comprehension....he needs it apparently.
> ...





Uncensored2008 said:


> Attacking him with ad hom is not refutation of his statements.




OMG this just keeps getting better and better. LOL


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 8, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > No, he doesn't read very well...but is quick to just call people morons....how Ironic is that?
> ...





Uncensored2008 said:


> Attacking him with ad hom is not refutation of his statements.




LOL Thanks for showing that you've got nothing valid to offer. LOL


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 8, 2011)

Dr.Drock said:


> FBastiat said:
> 
> 
> > > All religions are equally stupid to me, but you see how scared american christians are of muslims, *imagine how scared arab muslims must be of christians*.
> ...


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 8, 2011)

bodecea said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



That is his usual tactic. He dishonestly omits the parts of your post that he wants to pretend don't exist because he can't counter or spin a response to them.

Besides his constant personal attacks, it's all that he has to offer


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 8, 2011)

uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > bumping this for alliebaba who seems to want to wag his finger at me about jumping into threads to just stir up shit......
> ...





uncensored2008 said:


> attacking him with ad hom is not refutation of his statements.


 

lol


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 8, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Quite wrong...and you knew that too.....
> ...





Uncensored2008 said:


> Attacking him with ad hom is not refutation of his statements.




says the poster proving he has nothing to offer based on his own standard. LOL


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 8, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > What is truly sad is that you are describing yourself perfectly. The parts in bold signify everything that applies directly to you.
> ...





Uncensored2008 said:


> Attacking him with ad hom is not refutation of his statements.




It's obvious that you are still going strong in contradiction of your own standard. LOL


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 8, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > Everything is political to libs, even the security of their own Country. Remember how Clinton treated the first attempt to blow up the symbol of Capitalism? He didn't want to be bothered. He said it was a "stupid act by stupid people" and then he went back into the Oval Office to enjoy another session of sodomy with Monica.
> ...


 
Here's another trivialization....

Morans???? LOLOL! This is sort of fun...


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 8, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > This is it?   This is how you answer the questions put to you?
> ...



Actually bod pointed out that allie wrongly attacked bod for something YOU did and even you corrected allie on that fact. 
However, allie never addressed his wrongful attack on bod, so bod reminded allie of how she was wrong and failed to address it. Then you rush in to try and defend allie with your lies about what really happened and fall flat on your face AGAIN. 

BTW this is further evidence that you should start quoting people because it's obvious that you don't have the attention span necessary to follow along without it.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 8, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > whitehall said:
> ...




Yes.  Morans.   And I bet you don't even know what that is in reference to.


----------



## BlindBoo (Apr 8, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Hot Wire said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Well for starter I do not advocate for Islam or any other religion, however it is fun to refute his/her posts.  Why didn't the Muslims go on a worldwide rampage because of the alleged burning?  Because terror and murder do not dominate Islam.  Islam(or any other religion) will never take away our freedoms, well only over my(and many millions more like me who value our freedom from religion) dead body.  Only people who have an agenda to instill fear in their base advocate this belief about Islam.  Of course the people who allow themselves to be frightfucked because of this nonsense must......ah-well nevermind.


----------



## ScreamingEagle (Apr 8, 2011)

Bodecea said:
			
		

> And Turkey today?









(hint:  couple kissing with a psychadelic sunset)


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 8, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



and yet that is exactly what you did with me. You didn't neg rep me for any reason other than to insult me and call me names because I disagreed with you and pointed out the flaws in your arguments and your avoidance of the facts. The fact is that you have ran away from every single debate that we have had after being shown to be WRONG and your trolling and lame excuse for neg repping me 3 times in a week will not change that FACT. 

Funny how depsite the many times that I have provided links and excerpts to support my argument that you chime in using logic's bs argument about me doing research to prove him wrong. 
Do you have any ideas of your own or does borrowing logic's dishonest attempt to rewrite how the thread actually went all that you have to offer?  I guess not. 

Thanks for trolling.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 8, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Yeah despite his spectacular retention skills and ability to follow the thread without quotes he forgot about those. LOL


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 8, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> Who said anything about governmental harassment??



Witch hunt dumbfuck, witch hunt.

At least attempt to follow along.


----------



## BlindBoo (Apr 8, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Nope.  First question has not been answered.  I've only seen one link posted and that was a hack job article about some PBS anchor.  I say hack job because, as usual, the rabid right takes a few words the man said out of context and then builds an entire arugument on the out of context premise they concieved.  

Generally as a rule Democrats do not trivialize the threat from Radical Islam.  Now with that said the Democrats do not lump all Muslims in with Radical Islamics, like these few fear monger do.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 8, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...




NO it hasn't. The claim has been repeated several times over but it has not been proven. Nice try though. However, repetition doesn't make it true.



AllieBaba said:


> The second question has nothing to do with the topic and is a red herring/logical fallacy/false premise.



Typical. You CLAIM it's invalid which basically means that you don't want to or can't answer it. You have tried this line of bs before so it's no surprise that you chime in with it again. LOL

BTW isn't that basically the standard that the right is applying to left in this very thread? If we aren't actively doing something against radical islam, or islam as a whole since "islam is islam", then we must be "promoting" islam. 
Isn't that bascially what has been said by the right in this thread?? 

So how is his question a red herring? please explain. You merely claiming it does not make it so.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 8, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> And PS, noob trolls...I am female. I'm not a *him*. Just for your edification. You may continue to call me *him* and *he* if you like, but just thought I'd let you know.



Sorry - I didn't know.


----------



## BlindBoo (Apr 8, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> And PS, noob trolls...I am female. I'm not a *him*. Just for your edification. You may continue to call me *him* and *he* if you like, but just thought I'd let you know.



I'm not sure I beleive anything you say.  

Okay show me your ***** !


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 8, 2011)

bodecea said:


> 1.  Where have we shown support for Muslim terrorists on this thread?



I showed you where leftists supported Islamic terrorists. You moved the goal posts because you didn't like the answer.

I'm not impressed with trolling, so I've ignored your continued charade.



> 2.   What have YOU personally done to stop Muslim terrorism besides whine on this thread about us?



Asked and answered.

What have YOU personally done to drive the Jews out of "Palestine?"

How much have you contributed to Hamas and Hizbollah this year?


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 8, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...




translation: She doesn't have anything REAL to offer. How typical. It's not that hard if it was actually done. I do it all the time and have done so several times in this very thread to go back and get your own words to show how dishonest right wingers are trying to shift the argument and pretend that their previous statements never existed. So why is it that you are not willing to do something so easy to back up your claim?? 
I was asked to read the bible and the quran to find something that may not even exist and you seemed ok with that. So why are you afraid of finding it in this little thread??
The only REAL answer is that you know you don't have anythign real to offer. 



AllieBaba said:


> And no, the second is still a logical fallacy. It has nothing to do with liberals who trivialize the threat of Islam. But given your ignorance and inability to debate like a human, I understand why you want to pretend it's an issue.



So NOW you want to focus solely on the unproven claim that liberals trivialize the threat of islam?? LOL 

I explaned how it is an issue in a later post although I am sure you will do your best to ignore it and pretend it never happened. LOL


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 8, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Of course....we should have know.



For my first few weeks here I thought you were a gay man. You have that prissy-hissy shit down like only the drag-queens in West Hollywood can.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 8, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Since you say that is true....list a few of the post numbers of those answers...or link them.  Cuz I'm sure missing them.



Oh fuck off troll.

I quoted Rosie on the View, Mikey (hero of the left) Moore and others. You know it but just lie like the fool you are.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 8, 2011)

bodecea said:


> That's ok, drsmith.   It's not like I believed Her.



It's not like anyone reads the moronic shit, drsmith posts...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 8, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> LOL Thanks for showing that you've got nothing valid to offer. LOL



You actually think you have a point, don't you?

SEE, retards *can* be entertaining, occasionally.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 8, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> > FBastiat said:
> ...



That's what you call trivializing the threat of islam?? Really?? Pointing oout how other religions have started their own "holy wars" and being critical of extremes of both religions is trivializing the threat of islam?? Really?? WOW!

You really need to work on your comprehension skills and stop trying to put words in where they don't exist. 

Furthermore, take that one post in the context of all of drocks posts where he is critical of radical islam and then get back to us. LOL


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 8, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Yes.  Morans.   And I bet you don't even know what that is in reference to.



It's in reference to yet another lie by scumbag leftists.

A "mock pro-war" rally which had signs reading "Freedom Is The Enemy", "Get A Brain Morans", "Iraq Out Of Iraq", "Draft My Child", "Send Our Infants", "Soccer Moms For Blood", "War Is Peace", "I'm Pro Life And Pro Death", "Stop Reporting The Facts", "Peace Is For Pussies", "Bush Is The Savior", "This Is No Time For Thinking", "Pro Bush Lesbian", and "Ask Me About My Baby Killing Honor Student" among other slogans.

Leftists are lying scumbags, always.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 8, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > whitehall said:
> ...



Really?? Where in anything that maggie said did she say anything about islam radical or otherwise not being a threat?? Whitehall attacked libs and she responded in kind and you read into that that she is trivializing the threat of islam when it's not there. LOL You are clearly delusional.

If you had read the thread she used "morans" intentionally because she was making fun a of a protester holding a sign that had it spelled that way.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 8, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> Well for starter I do not advocate for Islam or any other religion,



The body of your posts in this thread demonstrate otherwise. You have defended Islam in general and the specific acts of Islam at every turn.



> Why didn't the Muslims go on a worldwide rampage because of the alleged burning?



Why did they murder 20? 



> Because terror and murder do not dominate Islam.



{A mob attacked United Nations bureaus on 1 April, killing three officials and four Nepali soldiers protecting them. Altogether at least 24 people, including many Afghans, were killed and many more injured.}

Afghanistan: Obama and Karzai condemn violence caused by Quran burning | Spero News

Facts are on one side, you are on the other. But we note that you are once again advocating for Islam.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 8, 2011)

bodecea said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



No she doesn't because she did even bother reading the thread. She just chimed in late in the game a started trolling. Then she apparently started basing her claims about showing how the left has trivialized the threat of radical islam from other posters making false claims.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 8, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Hot Wire said:
> ...



Uh oh, now they are going to use your post as an example of the left defending islam.  

LOL


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 8, 2011)

ScreamingEagle said:


> Bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sometimes Bod tries to be as stupid as Duhrrrsmith. This is one of those times. She thought Turkey was still the model of secularism, obviously.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 8, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > Who said anything about governmental harassment??
> ...



So that is a no that no one said anything about it. Got it.

Thanks for nothing as per usual. 

Maybe if you actually took the time to read and quote the entire post instead of dishonestly cherrypicking what you want to try and spin you could actually follow along and not look like a fool?


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 8, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > And PS, *noob trolls*...I am female. I'm not a *him*. Just for your edification. You may continue to call me *him* and *he* if you like, but just thought I'd let you know.
> ...



LOL she was speaking to "noob trolls" and look who answered. LOL 

Freudian slip?? LOL


----------



## bodecea (Apr 8, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> Sorry, don't play that game.
> 
> You can deny it exists if you like. I'll just assume you're too stupid to read the thread.



We know you can't provide what doesn't exist.   Ipso Facto.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 8, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Since you say that is true....list a few of the post numbers of those answers...or link them.  Cuz I'm sure missing them.
> ...



translation: He doesn't have anything REAL to offer. How typical. It's not that hard if it was actually done. I do it all the time and have done so several times in this very thread to go back and get your own words to show how dishonest right wingers are trying to shift the argument and pretend that their previous statements never existed. So why is it that you are not willing to do something so easy to back up your claim?? 
I was asked to read the bible and the quran to find something that may not even exist and you right wingers seemed ok with that. So why are you afraid of finding it in this little thread??
The only REAL answer is that you know you don't have anything real to offer.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 8, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> > Bodecea said:
> ...



And how is it not?  (this of course is another question you will never answer....but what the heck)


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 8, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> Nope.  First question has not been answered.  I've only seen one link posted and that was a hack job article about some PBS anchor.  I say hack job because, as usual, the rabid right takes a few words the man said out of context and then builds an entire arugument on the out of context premise they concieved.



So it has been answered, you lied and now you attack in hopes of kicking up enough dust to obfuscate the fact.

{There is no terrorist threat. Yes, there have been horrific acts of terrorism and, yes, there will be acts of terrorism again. But that doesn't mean that there's some kind of massive terrorist threat.} Michael Moore

The lower the IQ, the further to the left...


----------



## bodecea (Apr 8, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Since you say that is true....list a few of the post numbers of those answers...or link them.  Cuz I'm sure missing them.
> ...



Once again, you try to HIDE my question to you....

Let's start again....

I ask you to PROVE how people ON.  THIS.  THREAD.  are supporting Muslim terrorism.    Have you done that yet?   No you have not.   You mention some silly entertainment personalities....perhaps you think they post here....pretty sure they don't.

So...where oh where on THIS thread have people shown support for Muslim terrorism?    

(Boy, I'm the eternal optimist...I actually hope you will eventually get some real integrity and answer)


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 8, 2011)

uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > that's ok, drsmith.   It's not like i believed her.
> ...





uncensored2008 said:


> attacking him with ad hom is not refutation of his statements.




lol


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 8, 2011)

bodecea said:


> And how is it not?  (this of course is another question you will never answer....but what the heck)



Bwahahahahahahaha

Fuck but you are stupid...


----------



## bodecea (Apr 8, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Well for starter I do not advocate for Islam or any other religion,
> ...



Prove that one too.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 8, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL Thanks for showing that you've got nothing valid to offer. LOL
> ...




Just pointing out your hypocrisy and dishonesty and you further exposed with your continued personal attacks as you run away from what has actually been said.



Uncensored2008 said:


> SEE, retards *can* be entertaining, occasionally.



I did feel a little guilty laughing at you in spite of your condition but since you are ok with it so am I. LOL 

BTW 



uncensored2008 said:


> it's not like anyone reads the moronic shit, drsmith posts...



It looks like you enjoy contradicting yourself because apparently even though you attack me personally while failing to address anything said it seems that you read my posts. LOL


----------



## bodecea (Apr 8, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



Guess we'd better help Her.

Get A Brain Morans - Funny Picture


----------



## bodecea (Apr 8, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > And how is it not?  (this of course is another question you will never answer....but what the heck)
> ...



Golly gee...Color me shocked.   No answer to my question.   None whatsoever.   Isn't THAT a surprise.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 8, 2011)

bodecea said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, don't play that game.
> ...



Exactly and few pages back I was told that I had to read the bible and the quran to look for something that may not even exist to counter the claims that logic made and they seemed fine with that. 

However, asking them to look back through this thread for something that they actually claim exists is too much to ask. LOL


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 8, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Once again, you try to HIDE my question to you....
> 
> Let's start again....



Again troll, I made no claim about "people on this thread."

I don't give a fuck about your little straw man.

I stated the left promotes and protects Muslims, I proved my claim.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 8, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > And how is it not?  (this of course is another question you will never answer....but what the heck)
> ...



Looks like bod was right. You won't answer. However, that didn't stop you from contradicting your own standard again.



Uncensored2008 said:


> Attacking him with ad hom is not refutation of his statements.



LOL


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 8, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Prove that one too.



Prove what, stupid fuck? Click the link, shit fer brains.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 8, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> Just pointing out your hypocrisy and dishonesty



No you're not, but it's sure funny that you think you are.

You're like the "Special Olympics," mostly boring; but occasionally entertaining as hell - but not for the reasons you imagine.. 

(HEY, If Barack can say it, so can I.)


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 8, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Once again, you try to HIDE my question to you....
> ...



Actually you just made a claim about boo a few posts back. Do you remember that or have your retention skills failed again?  You have also made claims about others in this thread so care to rephrase your false statement and provide a new line of spin? 

Your first post in this thread was a picture with no word, your next post was to compare islam to nazism and your next was



Uncensored2008 said:


> The left embraces Islam BECAUSE they view it as a means of defeating and eradicating Christianity.



which has NEVER been proven to be the case and the fct that there are leftist christians kind of counters that whole line of spin.

I beleive this is your first accusation in this thread



Uncensored2008 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > How about a big FUCK YOU to all the pseudo-cons who believe in and spew  this particular strawman.  It ain't gonna happen.  Atheist/Secularist will watch out for and gaurd against all flavors of religionist, never again will the superstitious have control over our lives.
> ...



So even as boo was arguing against ALL religions you LIE and try to claim that he "embraces and promotes" radical islam.

It was pretty much right there that you lost the debate. LOL


----------



## bodecea (Apr 8, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Once again, you try to HIDE my question to you....
> ...



Well, just going back a few posts from this one of yours I'm quoting....look what I find:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3511642-post1456.html


Isn't THAT interesting.   I do believe Blind Boo is a person "on this thread"...is he not?

And since  you jumped on his band wagon....here's some posts by your buddy Hot Wire about "people on this thread"

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3473683-post24.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/3473869-post27.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/3474046-post51.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/3474114-post64.html


And your posts:
http://www.usmessageboard.com/3474060-post56.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/3474067-post59.html (when you say "the left", you include people on this board)
http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...ivialize-the-threat-from-radical-islam-5.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/3474124-post68.html (here's where you compare two posters to OBL)
http://www.usmessageboard.com/3474198-post82.html (here's where you accuse Blind Boo of embracing Muslim Terrorists)
http://www.usmessageboard.com/3474271-post93.html ( you even say it twice in this post )
http://www.usmessageboard.com/3474315-post103.html (where you say that the poster proudly belongs to American Osamas)
http://www.usmessageboard.com/3474345-post113.html (even more about Blind Boo promoting and supporting)
http://www.usmessageboard.com/3474351-post115.html ( where you make clear that you believe 98% of Muslims are radicals)
http://www.usmessageboard.com/3474389-post126.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/3474396-post127.html (where you say a poster embraces terrorists)
http://www.usmessageboard.com/3474444-post138.html (again saying a poster embraces those who declared war on America)
http://www.usmessageboard.com/3474463-post145.html (where you say a poster has embraced terrorism the entire thread)


AND THESE POSTS ARE ONLY IN THE FIRST 10 PAGES.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 8, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Well, just going back a few posts from this one of yours I'm quoting....look what I find:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/3511642-post1456.html



Yep, and that is 100% true.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 8, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > Just pointing out your hypocrisy and dishonesty
> ...



LOL and yet the fact that you have one standard for those that disagree with you and another for yourself and those that agree with you shows that you are a hypocrite.



Uncensored2008 said:


> Attacking him with ad hom is not refutation of his statements.



Despite all of your bs, your ad hominem attacks are nothing in the face of your own words that say attacking someone personally does nothing to refute what they say. 

So thanks for defending me from you and your personal attacks. LOL


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 8, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Well, just going back a few posts from this one of yours I'm quoting....look what I find:
> ...



PROVE IT!

Show ONE single post in which boo has done anything of the kind. 

The fact that you can't and the fact that you have been making that claim about boo since the start of this thread shows that you are a LIAR. 

Thanks for playing but you lose AGAIN. LOL


----------



## bodecea (Apr 8, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Look how much Uncensored lies in the first 10 pages alone.   Maybe he would like me to go thru the next 10 pages too?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 8, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Look how much Uncensored lies in the first 10 pages alone.   Maybe he would like me to go thru the next 10 pages too?



ROFL

The only lies are by you - dumbfuck.

Thanks for the recap, I really handed you brain-dead leftists your ass, didn't I?


----------



## bodecea (Apr 8, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Look how much Uncensored lies in the first 10 pages alone.   Maybe he would like me to go thru the next 10 pages too?
> ...



Fascinating that you think so.   And everyone who clicks on any of those links will simply and clearly see how much of a liar you are.    But....this is actually fun, think I'll do the next 10 pages too just to show that you are quite incapable of telling the truth.....at all.

Will take a few......


----------



## BlindBoo (Apr 8, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Well for starter I do not advocate for Islam or any other religion,
> ...



How on earth do you get that I defend Islam when I deny the existance of their supernatural being?  The Koran, like the Bible was written by man.  It was written for men to control other men.  Mohammad was not a profit.  Jesus was not divine.

Doesn't answer why only in Afghanistan does it?

You have no facts on your side.  Again because I'm not willing to lump all Muslims in with the Radical Islamics, obviously in your wacko book, I'm advocating for Islam.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 8, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Fascinating that you think so.



Fascinating that you would claim not to...



> And everyone who clicks on any of those links will simply and clearly see how much of a liar you are.



Oh yeah... No doubt *I* come off as the liar....



> (when you compare two posters to OBL)



_Quote: Originally Posted by Dr.Drock  
We have a couple people who literally sound exactly like Osama Bin Laden on here.
_
*
ME:
I think it's rude to speak of Jillian and Maggie May like that - regardless of how accurate it is... *

ROFL

Ah Bod, you're dumb as a fucking brick, but I can't BUY entertainment of this level.

Okay, I admit it - I'm laughing AT you, not with you.


----------



## BlindBoo (Apr 8, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Nope.  First question has not been answered.  I've only seen one link posted and that was a hack job article about some PBS anchor.  I say hack job because, as usual, the rabid right takes a few words the man said out of context and then builds an entire arugument on the out of context premise they concieved.
> ...



One out of context quote from some television anchor does not make it a platform for the Democrats, doesn't make it the majority of Democrats, a bunch of Democrats, lots of Democrats, nope.  Epic failure on your part, still.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 8, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> How on earth do you get that I defend Islam when I deny the existance of their supernatural being?



Oh for fucks sake...

Dude, what sent Sunni into a tizzy was that I demonstrated that he doesn't really believe in Allah.

Islam is POLITICAL - it's a means of controlling the stupid, as totalitarian system.

You support Islam because you share the same goal of a 1% elite ruling the other 99% with an iron fist.



> The Koran, like the Bible was written by man.  It was written for men to control other men.  Mohammad was not a profit.  Jesus was not divine.



Okay, we agree on this. (Muhammad was no prophet, but he sure the fuck WAS for profit!)



> You have no facts on your side.  Again because I'm not willing to lump all Muslims in with the Radical Islamics,



You're not willing to lump water in with wet water...

You make bullshit distinctions to defend the indefensible.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 8, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> One out of context quote from some television anchor does not make it a platform for the Democrats, doesn't make it the majority of Democrats, a bunch of Democrats, lots of Democrats, nope.  Epic failure on your part, still.



Yawn, I gave you a whole page of quotes...

You know it, you just lack the integrity to admit you were wrong.


----------



## BlindBoo (Apr 8, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > How on earth do you get that I defend Islam when I deny the existance of their supernatural being?
> ...



All religions are political, a means of controlling the stupid.

Again your claim of my supporting the goals of the top 1% cannot be backed up, it is a fallacy.


----------



## BlindBoo (Apr 8, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > One out of context quote from some television anchor does not make it a platform for the Democrats, doesn't make it the majority of Democrats, a bunch of Democrats, lots of Democrats, nope.  Epic failure on your part, still.
> ...



A whole page with a few out of context quotes from one guy, with no links to the source of the quotes. 

I have no problem when presented with new information or facts, to admitting I am wrong.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 8, 2011)

This thread pages 11-20....more evidence of Uncensored lying about  





> made no claim about "people on this thread."



http://www.usmessageboard.com/3474549-post159.html (confirms that he is INDEED accusing others here of supporting Islam which he earlier said is 98% radicals out to kill us)
http://www.usmessageboard.com/3474601-post165.html (says it was easy to prove...but no proof forthcoming....sound familiar?)
http://www.usmessageboard.com/3474630-post170.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/3474656-post172.html (reconfirming that he thinks all of Islam has declared war on America so when he says posters support Islam, they are supporting terrorists)
http://www.usmessageboard.com/3477337-post323.html (and when you start accusing me of supporting AQ)
http://www.usmessageboard.com/3477715-post382.html (going after Maggie Mae now)
http://www.usmessageboard.com/3477836-post403.html (notice the evading)
http://www.usmessageboard.com/3477977-post431.html (cheerleading for radical Islam?)

More from your buddy, Hot Wire:
http://www.usmessageboard.com/3476249-post298.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/3476961-post306.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/3477037-post310.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/3477837-post404.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/3477571-post360.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/3477203-post312.html


Decided to go all the way to page 30 on this one.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 8, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Fascinating that you think so.
> ...



How accurate WHAT is, uncensored?   You left that part out....let me put in the entire post:

Quote by Dr Drock:   We have a couple people who literally sound exactly like Osama Bin Laden on here.

Reply by Uncensored:  I think it's rude to speak of Jillian and Maggie May like that - regardless of how accurate it is...

Here is the link:
http://www.usmessageboard.com/3474124-post68.html

So everyone can see that you are saying it's accurate to say that Jillian and Maggie May sound like Osama Bin Laden.

You certainly do leave stuff out, don't you?   Like evidence, like answers, like the Truth.


----------



## BlindBoo (Apr 8, 2011)

bodecea said:


> This thread pages 11-20....more evidence of Uncensored lying about
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BTW.  Thank you for all the links debunking these guys/gals nonsense.  Have a great weekend.  To several other un-named posters as well, thank you too.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 8, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...


 
Trivialization of the threat of Islam right there.


----------



## Malcom X (Apr 8, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Malcom X said:
> 
> 
> > Islam is fighting against the western imperialists for centuries of oppression, enslavement, war, death, and destruction.
> ...



You fascists always love to use Hitler as the comparison for every new enemy you want to bomb, maim, and kill.

You are the Hitler's of the New World... not terrorists, not third-world communist countries, not Islamic theocracies. YOU are the Nazis. YOU are the Fourth Reich. You and your United STATE of Imperial America.


----------



## rdean (Apr 8, 2011)

Why do Democrats Trivialize The Threat From Radical Republicans?

You have to admit, Republicans have caused more damage than Muslims ever could.


----------



## The T (Apr 8, 2011)

rdean said:


> Why do Democrats Trivialize The Threat From Radical Republicans?
> 
> You have to admit, Republicans have caused more damage than Muslims ever could.


 
SAME as they _TRIVIALIZE the THREAT from RADICAL *ISLAM*?_

_Just a guess...but DENIAL?_


----------



## gautama (Apr 8, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Yep, that, or something like that, is usually the lame remark that concludes the mental gyrations of this Obamarrhoidal nincompoop Blind Poo.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 8, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...


 
Do you really believe only stupid people have faith?

And do you really believe you're smarter than everybody who has faith?


----------



## gautama (Apr 8, 2011)

rdean said:


> Why do Democrats Trivialize The Threat From Radical Republicans?
> 
> You have to admit, Republicans have caused more damage than Muslims ever could.




Rdeanie Weanie,

Hmmmmmm......

lesseeeeee.......

Obami Salaami spent FOUR TIMES more in 2 yrs than Booooosh in the last 4 yrs.

But, of course, to you Obamarrhoidal stooges, that somehow is irrelevant.

And.......

Obami Salaami's self-projected budget estimate based on his agenda is $8 ADDITIONAL TRILLION in the next decade, whereas the Republicans' agenda projection is to cut spending by $6 TRILLION in the same time. 

*THAT IS A $ FOURTEEN TRILLION GAP !!!!!*

This info in the last two paragraphs was supplied by Lou Dobbs on the O'Reilly Factor a couple of days ago, which needless to say, will be OUTWARDLY rejected by the Obamarrhoidal idjits ...... but, actually, they know that the statement is true because the info on O'Reilly is ALWAYS RELIABLE except on the rare occasional error in which case a retraction is IMMEDIATELY made.


----------



## gautama (Apr 8, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Obviously, walking on water, rising from the dead, etc......Or, humping 72 virgins, etc (predicted by Profit Mohammed, the Historically Documented *THIEF, MASS MURDERER, RAPIST & PEDOPHILIC RAPIST)* ..........IS FUCKING DELUSIONAL !!!

Stupid ??????

Probably not. 

The overwhelming number of religious people are/were being brainwashed for *generations upon generations* with the *FEAR OF ETERNAL DAMNATION* or bribed with *ETERNAL JOY* is such a powerful phenomenom that the OBVIOUS DELUSION involved in the Religious Bullshit may be swept away as a viable explanation.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 11, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Maybe in YOUR paranoid mind.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 11, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> All religions are political, a means of controlling the stupid.



Perhaps.

Most just fleece the flock these days. Not so with Islam.



> Again your claim of my supporting the goals of the top 1% cannot be backed up, it is a fallacy.



What fallacy is it?

My take on you is that you support the leftist goal of a 1% intelligentsia ruling the other 99% with an iron fist. 

This is the conflict - all the rest is bullshit. One side, the one I'm on, believes that people should be free to do as they will, provided they hurt no one else. 

The other side believes that people must be ruled, for their own good, by social planners  and environmentalists who can better decide how others should live their lives to ensure the continued viability of the rain forest and make sure that there is a more equitable distribution of resources to people in Rwanda.

Everything you post demonstrates your allegiance to the second definition.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 11, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> A whole page with a few out of context quotes from one guy, with no links to the source of the quotes.



Nope, learn to read.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 11, 2011)

bodecea said:


> http://www.usmessageboard.com/3474549-post159.html (confirms that he is INDEED accusing others here of supporting Islam which he earlier said is 98% radicals out to kill us)



Wow? Really? Damn...

Say, can you show where I denied that you whackjob leftists support Islam?

ROFL

Without straw men and red herrings, you'd post nothing at all...


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 11, 2011)

gautama said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...


 

Yeah. And you aren't fanatical *AT ALL.*


----------



## yota5 (Apr 11, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.usmessageboard.com/3474549-post159.html (confirms that he is INDEED accusing others here of supporting Islam which he earlier said is 98% radicals out to kill us)
> ...



The answer to this debate is simple. * Liberals have united in support of America's enemies.*


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 11, 2011)

bodecea said:


> How accurate WHAT is, uncensored?



You actually DO have shit for brains, don't you?

I mean, if a surgeon were to remove your baboon skullcap, they would find feces inside, wouldn't they?



> Quote by Dr Drock:   We have a couple people who literally sound exactly like Osama Bin Laden on here.
> 
> Reply by Uncensored:  I think it's rude to speak of Jillian and Maggie May like that - regardless of how accurate it is...



Wow, stupid fuck - that's so different than what I just posted...

ROLF

You really are a fucking retard.

I mean that most sincerely.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 11, 2011)

Malcom X said:


> You fascists always love to use Hitler as the comparison for every new enemy you want to bomb, maim, and kill.



You're obviously stupid, you voted for Obama a dozen times, dinja.

Hey stupid, what do you think this might mean? 

*I mean, we don't want to hurt anyone, so make it an event and give everyone ample time to get the fuck out of the way.*



> You are the Hitler's of the New World... not terrorists,



Hey Bod, you dumb fuck; paying attention?

Good thing you leftists don't support the terrorists....

I have a question, why don't you move to Sudan or Somalia or some other Islamic shit hole? Why do you insist on trying to turn America into a brutal dictatorship? Does it offend you that people may live free?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 11, 2011)

rdean said:


> Why do Democrats Trivialize The Threat From Radical Republicans?



You don't.

That's why you stuff ballot boxes, have trunk fulls of ballots for Franken, have massive numbers of dead people voting for Obama and such.

I mean, isn't the reason that you leftists engage in such blatant and overwhelming election fraud that you think the danger from Republicans is just too great to let people decide?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 11, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Maybe in YOUR paranoid mind.



So do you pride yourself on the fact that you have no mind?


----------



## bodecea (Apr 11, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.usmessageboard.com/3474549-post159.html (confirms that he is INDEED accusing others here of supporting Islam which he earlier said is 98% radicals out to kill us)
> ...



Um....right here:
http://www.usmessageboard.com/3511780-post1474.html



> Again troll, *I made no claim about "people on this thread."*
> 
> I don't give a fuck about your little straw man.
> 
> I stated the left promotes and protects Muslims, I proved my claim.



You make this very easy, you know.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 11, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe in YOUR paranoid mind.
> ...



Hmmmm...if, as you claim, I have no mind....how come I am so easily able to pull up your lies and show you up almost daily?  


Don't think that much of yourself in the brain dept., do you?   I can understand why.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 11, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Why do Democrats Trivialize The Threat From Radical Republicans?
> ...



Excuses....sure beats having to admit that America pretty much thinks your ideas suck.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 11, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Um....right here:
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/3511780-post1474.html



AND she goes for the lie...

How pathetic.

Hey stupid fuck - is there a difference between "defending Islam" and "promoting terrorism?"

ROFL

Gawddamn but you're stupid...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 11, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Hmmmm...if, as you claim, I have no mind....how come I am so easily able to pull up your lies and show you up almost daily?



Bod, do you really think you're winning this? Really?

ROFL.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 11, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Excuses....sure beats having to admit that America pretty much thinks your ideas suck.



Yep, that's why dims "find" votes in the trunks of cars..

Say, did you dims sweep the house in '10?


----------



## bodecea (Apr 11, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Excuses....sure beats having to admit that America pretty much thinks your ideas suck.
> ...



  Love how you bought that debunked story hook, line, and sinker.

But go ahead and PROVE it really happened.   I'm enjoying this.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 11, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Um....right here:
> ...



Wait....are you now changing your stance on Islam per se?   Because before you were saying Islam supported terrorism and the vast majority of Muslims were radical muslims supporting terrorism.  

If 'defending Islam' is not that bad, why do you go on and on about it in so many posts?    Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 11, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Wait....are you now changing your stance on Islam per se?



Oh no, not at all. I'm just pointing out that you are a dull-witted liar. 

I've said the same thing all along, that Dr. Drock was defending Islam. YOU tried to change that to "promoting terrorism."



> Because before you were saying Islam supported terrorism and the vast majority of Muslims were radical muslims supporting terrorism.



Not particularly accurate, but even if it were, so?



> If 'defending Islam' is not that bad, why do you go on and on about it in so many posts?    Inquiring minds want to know.



It shows the vacuous nature of the left and the failure of dims to grasp that there is an actual conflict going on.

You think that we are at war with the Southern Baptists..


But bright you are not.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 11, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Wait....are you now changing your stance on Islam per se?
> ...



No, I do not think we are at war with Southern Baptists.  Do you think we are at war with Muslims?


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 11, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


 
That's what I call a Homer Simpson moment right there.

D'OH!


----------



## bodecea (Apr 11, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...




We're not talking about Homer Simpson....let me ask YOU.

Do you think we are at war with Muslims?....or even more clearly, Do you think we are at war with Islam?


----------



## logical4u (Apr 11, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...



Where did I lie?

I suggested the story of Abraham "after" demands were made of examples.  That is not the "whole" OT or quran.  Your post demonstrates the your comment on 'read the Bible', does not mean that you comprehend the Bible.  Sorry for you.


----------



## logical4u (Apr 11, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > How on earth do you get that I defend Islam when I deny the existance of their supernatural being?
> ...


----------



## BlindBoo (Apr 11, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



There is a very real threat of violence from Arab Radicals who justify the use of violence with fundemental religious text.  I take issue when there is no distinction between Islam and Radicals.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 11, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



Concur.   There is a very real threat of violence from Religious Radicals and Political Idealogy Radicals of all kinds....however, when we point out that it is the Radicals to fear....we get the "all Muslims are evil" crowd calling us Muslim lovers and terrorist supporters.   They apparently are so very afraid they cannot abide anything besides total agreement that all of Islam is evil and nothing is evil except for Islam.

A very narrow, simplistic view that doesn't require much in the way of brain power.....perhaps that is an explanation in itself.


----------



## BlindBoo (Apr 11, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



No there are many stupid people who do not have faith too, but they are controlled by different means than the religious.

No.  It's about religious institutions, not faith.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 11, 2011)

bodecea said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Now...how odd  you will not reply.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 11, 2011)

I give your vaporisms exactly as much *reply* as they deserve.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 11, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> I give your vaporisms exactly as much *reply* as they deserve.



Another non-answer.   You don't like saying something you have to defend later, do you?


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 11, 2011)

Not at all. I just don't pay much attention to what you say.

I don't even know what this so called question is. I doubt if it has anything to do with anything, tho..


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 11, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > How on earth do you get that I defend Islam when I deny the existance of their supernatural being?
> ...



Actually what you did was present a claim that was based on another claim that you failed to substantiate. Which is part of your typical MO. 



Uncensored2008 said:


> Islam is POLITICAL - it's a means of controlling the stupid, as totalitarian system.



So you agree with boo which means based on your own standard you promote and defend islam. GJ moron. 



Uncensored2008 said:


> You support Islam because you share the same goal of a 1% elite ruling the other 99% with an iron fist.



Where did boo say anything of the kind? Got proof?? I didn't think so. 



Uncensored2008 said:


> > The Koran, like the Bible was written by man.  It was written for men to control other men.  Mohammad was not a profit.  Jesus was not divine.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, we agree on this. (Muhammad was no prophet, but he sure the fuck WAS for profit!)



You have actually agreed with boo on mroe than this which, according to your own standard, means you promote and defend islam. 



Uncensored2008 said:


> > You have no facts on your side.  Again because I'm not willing to lump all Muslims in with the Radical Islamics,
> 
> 
> 
> You're not willing to lump water in with wet water...



WOW! thanks for once again losing the argument with your willfull ignorance. LOL Are all christians the same?? Do they all believe the exact same things and should you lump them all in as one and comdemn them all for the actions of the few or should you use what little intellgence that you are showing that you have and recognize the differences?? 




Uncensored2008 said:


> You make bullshit distinctions to defend the indefensible.



Sounds just like the core of every argument that you make and then fail to prove, even as you claim that you did. LOL


----------



## bodecea (Apr 11, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> Not at all. I just don't pay much attention to what you say.



That would certainly explain some of your answers then.



> I don't even know what this so called question is. I doubt if it has anything to do with anything, tho..



Let me repeat it for you then:

Do you think we are at war with Muslims?....or even more clearly, Do you think we are at war with Islam?


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 11, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



WOW you just make shite up as you go along don't you?? How typical. LOL How was RADICAL islam trivialized by anything boo said?? Please clarify and provide some specifics. 

Or is this where you neg rep me and call me names even as you run away from the fact that you are full of shite?? LOL


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 11, 2011)

The T said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Why do Democrats Trivialize The Threat From Radical Republicans?
> ...



Funny how you speak of denial when the fact is that the claim that the left has trivialized radical islam hasn't been proven by any of you right wing morons which shows how you are in denial. LOL


----------



## bodecea (Apr 11, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



Accusations are cheap....as cheap as cheap booze to some.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 11, 2011)

bodecea said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



Yeah, I asked allie to specify exactly what was said that trivializes the threat of radical islam and how it does so but I doubt he will have the integrity to actually answer.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 11, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



He has this allergy to actually taking a stand on anything in this thread.   He accuses but doesn't prove either.  Quite the wishy washy poster...will flop over for anything.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 11, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > All religions are political, a means of controlling the stupid.
> ...




So it's only your completely biased and moronic OPINION which means that you have no proof even as you lie and claim that merely because you believe it that makes it true.

Thanks for clearing that up



Uncensored2008 said:


> This is the conflict - all the rest is bullshit. One side, the one I'm on, believes that people should be free to do as they will, provided they hurt no one else.




The fact that you are telling people on this very board that either they hate all of islam or else they promote and defend islam shows that you do not believe what you are preaching. 




Uncensored2008 said:


> The other side believes that people must be ruled, for their own good, by social planners  and environmentalists who can better decide how others should live their lives to ensure the continued viability of the rain forest and make sure that there is a more equitable distribution of resources to people in Rwanda.
> 
> Everything you post demonstrates your allegiance to the second definition.



Based on how you are trying to tell others what they should or shouldn't believe shows that your allegence is to the second definition too.  LOL 

BTW even if boo believes everything that you attribute to him, which I am nto saying he does, can you show anything that shows how boo is willing to hurt others to accomplish these goals??


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 11, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe in YOUR paranoid mind.
> ...





uncensored2008 said:


> attacking him with ad hom is not refutation of his statements.




Apparently, you do. LOL


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 11, 2011)

bodecea said:


> No, I do not think we are at war with Southern Baptists.



But they're responsible for slavery, don't you remember? And this makes them far worse than Islamic suicide bombers and completely justifies terrorism by Muslims - how could you NOT be at war with them? And, and and Martin Luther King JR. WAS NOT a Southern Baptist, it was Ebenezer AME that he pastored - uh-huh...


ROFL

You're dumb as a fucking brick, but you make me laugh. (at you)



> Do you think we are at war with Muslims?



Do you think we were at war with the Japanese people in 1943? Or only with "radical Japan?"


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 11, 2011)

bodecea said:


> We're not talking about Homer Simpson....let me ask YOU.
> 
> Do you think we are at war with Muslims?....or even more clearly, Do you think we are at war with Islam?



Do you think it matters?

If mental retards like you had been around in 1942, would Japan NOT have been at war with us? (No, stupid shit, we simply would have lost.)

Obsession - Radical Islam's War Against the West - About Obsession


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 11, 2011)

logical4u said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



Are you really that ignorant?? I showed when and where.

you are NOW claiming that you presented an "invitation" and yet I posted your own words showing that is NOT the case. Therefore you LIED. Got it or are you still too slow to follow along??



logical4u said:


> I suggested the story of Abraham "after" demands were made of examples.  That is not the "whole" OT or quran.  Your post demonstrates the your comment on 'read the Bible', does not mean that you comprehend the Bible.  Sorry for you.



You would save yourself some embarassment if you would just admit that you can't present the specifics to support your spin instead of attacking me because you have nothing realy to offer. 

Since you fail to provide the substance, only the former will work for you, so continuing with the latter only makes you continue to look like a fool. 

Funny how in your response you don't really address anything that was said. Gj running away. LOL


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 11, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



According to u2008 "islam is islam" and it seems that the rest of the morons believe that they are all the same too. 

The sad fact is that  belief shows they lost the argument. The FACT is that not all muslims are radical and therefore the fact that many choose not to condemn the whole does not mean that we support, defend or promote radical islam. However, these morons actually believe that if you disagree with their genocidal beliefs then, according to them, you support, defend and promote islam. 

They really have no concept of reality.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 11, 2011)

Wow. That belongs in the nutbar hall of fame for lunatic ramblings.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 11, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> There is a very real threat of violence from Arab Radicals who justify the use of violence with fundemental religious text.  I take issue when there is no distinction between Islam and Radicals.



ARAB radicals?

Arabs like this?


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 11, 2011)

bodecea said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



He is good at running away after he trolls in with his usual bs. He's a coward and shows it everytime he runs from a debate he knows he lost. So this is noting new for him.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 11, 2011)

bodecea said:


> That would certainly explain some of your answers then.



In all fairness Bod, outside of looking to laugh at you, why would anyone pay attention to what you post?


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 11, 2011)

bodecea said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > I give your vaporisms exactly as much *reply* as they deserve.
> ...



She's a troll and other than trolling, avoidance is about all she's got to offer. 

Look back at how she rushed in to try and defend u2008s lie that agnosticism and atheism were synonyms and then look at how quickly he ran away from the debate after being called out for her dishonesty when she tried to present combinations of the two words in a desperate attempt to claim that they were synonyms even as one of her own sources stated that they weren't. LOL 

Oh then she also lied and tried to claim that I compared gun ownership to slavery and then quickly ran away from that line of bs after ebing shown to be WRONG.

Funny how often allie is wrong but never admits it after being shown to be so. LOL


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 11, 2011)

bodecea said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > Not at all. I just don't pay much attention to what you say.
> ...



Further proof that they are not here to debate or discuss the topic but are instead here to troll and that is it.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 11, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> She's a troll and other than trolling, avoidance is about all she's got to offer.



Bod?

Yep, she's a troll alright. But she is so very stupid that she post the most hilarious things. (Unintentionally, of course.)


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 11, 2011)

bodecea said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...



Yeah for a while there i was posting this



uncensored2008 said:


> attacking him with ad hom is not refutation of his statements.



in response to almost all of u2008's posts because all he was doing was attacking the posters even as he ran away from their statements. LOL


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 11, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > She's a troll and other than trolling, avoidance is about all she's got to offer.
> ...



Oh I am glad that you agree that allie is a troll. Thanks for the admission.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 11, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > She's a troll and other than trolling, avoidance is about all she's got to offer.
> ...



Still stings from my taking the time to go back and prove your lies, doesn't it?


----------



## bodecea (Apr 11, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...




We'd be here all day attaching that quote of his to ALL his posts that are nothing but ad hom attacks.   While I was going thru linking his posts accusing us of supporting radical Islam and terrorists, I found a whole bunch of them.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 11, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Still stings from my taking the time to go back and prove your lies, doesn't it?



The tears are from laughing.

BTW, I don't tell lies. No need to.

You do, though.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 11, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Still stings from my taking the time to go back and prove your lies, doesn't it?
> ...



Well, since I've pretty much shown you lie and DrSmith has pretty much shown you lie by your own words....looks to me like you are lying again.    

But that's turned out to not be surprising at all.

I'm thinking you simply cannot tell the truth.  It isn't in you.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 11, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Still stings from my taking the time to go back and prove your lies, doesn't it?
> ...



Who was it that posted something about denial a while ago?? 

I have to ask because u2008's post is a perfect example of denial. He has lost every aspect of this argument, has been shown to be dishonest and yet he still believes that he is "winning".


----------



## logical4u (Apr 11, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...



Because I didn't specifically use the word, invitation, does not mean that it wasn't one.  The response was focused on a person that declared they "knew" the Bible and was familiar with the quran.  I asked about the discrepencies between the two.  I was asked for more and hinted to check the story of Abraham in both books.  I have not read the entire Bible.  I have not read the entire quran.  With the small amount of knowledge that I do have, when I started reading the quran, it was obvious, the story was twisted to fit islam.  If a system of death and destruction will not be honest about history, how can anyone declare it is "truth".  If it encourages its followers to be deceptive, how can those followers be "honorable" (since you seem to be a liberal, that does not mean all muslims, it is a general observation).  Again, I will not lay it out for you.  I have discussed this with others that defend islam before, and get ... we don't know why, that book it wrong (even though it is not permitted to be read), I can't answer that, only the prophet knows, etc.
This thread was about trivializing the threat of islam.  It appears your method is to focus on specifics that have little to do with the subject.  Goading someone to provide "evidence" on an invitation to research is rude, obnoxious, and really unecessary.  It shows that you have no class and are unwilling to carry any weight in a discussion.  You must be a liberal, you want to tell everyone what to do, and criticize everything they do, while actually doing: NOTHING.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 11, 2011)

logical4u said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



You made claims, you were asked to substantiate them, you failed to do so even as you asked others to do your research for you and asked them to prove your claims wrong. 

Simple as that. 

You made the claims and failed to provide the substance, therefore you failed. 

None of your spin and rewriting of how the discussion went will change that FACT. 



logical4u said:


> You must have not paid that much attention to the Bible, or you would have noticed how the OT stories were twisted to fit the quran.



That is NOT an invitation. That is a CLAIM that YOU make and fail to substantiate. Falsely claiming it was an "invitation" AFTER being asked for evidence is "rude, obnoxious, and really unecessary." 

Furthermore, 



logical4u said:


> It appears your method is to focus on specifics that have little to do with the subject.



How is asking you to provide proof of YOUR claim off topic?? Are you admitting that your claim was off topic to begin with??


----------



## BlindBoo (Apr 11, 2011)

logical4u said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...




The thread is an false accusation against Democrats.  Democrats do not underestimate or trivialize the threat from radical Islam.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 11, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...



As a matter of fact, it was a Democrat President who tried to take out OBL (yes he missed) and passed on that concern to the next president.


----------



## logical4u (Apr 11, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...



Another "closet Biblical scholar" that will not discuss the discrepencies between the Bible and quran.  Read it and then we will have a discussion (if necessary).  
Careful, you might go up in flames, when you crack one of those books.

Off topic, this subject is the base for the reason islam is wrong, islam teaches its followers the "system of governence" that is wrong (since you are a lib, I will point out that portion is very different from "spiritual worship/growth").  If islam is deceptive about the history of its people, how can it be "accurate" on anything else.  (You do realize that muslims, claim Abraham is their "father", also, don't you?)


----------



## logical4u (Apr 11, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...



Saying it, doesn't make it so.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 11, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Well, since I've pretty much shown you lie



No, you certainly haven't.

You've shown that you're a fucking idiot who thinks your own lack of basic English comprehension will confuse others into thinking that the moronic bullshit you post is accurate.

I find you amusing, but don't mistake that for someone buying the idiotic crap you post.

You and smith stroke each other off, that isn't the same as demonstrating anything. 

You and smith are far too fucking stupid to comprehend that me stating that ad hom isn't a refutation;

a.) doesn't make the claim that I don't use ad hom
b.) doesn't mean that ad hom has no use.

My point, which smith and you both lacked the wits to grasp, is that refutation is independent of ad hom.

Notice that the above is a refutation, you fucking dolt, followed by ad hom in this sentence.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 11, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> Who was it that posted something about denial a while ago??
> 
> I have to ask because u2008's post is a perfect example of denial. He has lost every aspect of this argument, has been shown to be dishonest and yet he still believes that he is "winning".



Oh yeah, no question about that..

ROFL

What a fool you are...


----------



## bodecea (Apr 11, 2011)

logical4u said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



The point, I believe he made, about the Thread title and OP.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 11, 2011)

logical4u said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...




I never said I was a scholar i merely asked you to substantiate your claims and the fact that you are doing everything in your poser to avoid doing so I guess that means that you can't.

Funny how you tell me AGAIN to read the bible and the quran instead of backing up your own claims. 



logical4u said:


> Off topic, this subject is the base for the reason islam is wrong, islam teaches its followers the "system of governence" that is wrong (since you are a lib, I will point out that portion is very different from "spiritual worship/growth").  If islam is deceptive about the history of its people, how can it be "accurate" on anything else.  (You do realize that muslims, claim Abraham is their "father", also, don't you?)




So, you making claims that you can't substantiate is on topic but asking you to substantiate those same claims is off topic?? Really??

Oh and thanks again for lying about your "invitation"




logical4u said:


> You must have not paid that much attention to the Bible, or you would have noticed how the OT stories were twisted to fit the quran.



LOL Why is it that you can't even answer question about your own statements??


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 11, 2011)

logical4u said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



WOW! Don't tell me that you don't see the irony in you, a person who makes claims and fails to substantiate them even as you tell others to do your work for you, now stating "Saying it, doesn't make it so." LOL


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 11, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> The thread is an false accusation against Democrats.  Democrats do not underestimate or trivialize the threat from radical Islam.



Izzatrite, brite boi?

{Senator DeMint asked Senator McCaskill if the global war on terror would be considered an emergency or imminent threat. Senator McCaskill's response? Well, read it here:

    I do not believe that declaring that we have a problem with terrorism worldwide that is a status quo day in and day out would be considered a day-to-day emergency.

Senator McCaskill doesn't think terrorism is a sufficient threat to allow the TSA flexibility in its policies.}

Claire McCaskill Sees No Imminent Threat In Terrorists Wanting To Kill You | Redstate


{Is There Still a Terrorist Threat?: The Myth of the Omnipresent Enemy
By John Mueller
September/October 2006


Summary: 

Despite all the ominous warnings of wily terrorists and imminent attacks, there has been neither a successful strike nor a close call in the United States since 9/11. The reasonable -- but rarely heard -- explanation is that there are no terrorists within the United States, and few have the means or the inclination to strike from abroad.}

Is There Still a Terrorist Threat?: The Myth of the Omnipresent Enemy | Foreign Affairs


{GREENVILLE, S.C. Sen. John Kerry of Massachusetts said during last night's Democratic presidential debate that the threat of terrorism has been exaggerated. "I think there has been an exaggeration," Mr. Kerry said when asked whether President Bush has overstated the threat of terrorism. "They are misleading all Americans in a profound way."}

"threat of terrorism has been exaggerated" | FS Forum Archives

Hero of the left, Mikey Moore:

Say Anything » Democrats: There Is No Terrorist Threat

Y'all are a joke, but it isn't funny.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 11, 2011)

bodecea said:


> As a matter of fact, it was a Democrat President who tried to take out OBL (yes he missed) and passed on that concern to the next president.



Someday, somewhere, OBL is determined to strike....

Fucking brilliant..

Say -- why hasn't your Messiah® taken OBL into custody? He attacked Bush for not getting him - what's going on?


----------



## bodecea (Apr 11, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Well, since I've pretty much shown you lie
> ...



Most certainly have...again and again...and while I do not have time tonite, I will be glad to link more of your lying and contradictory posts if you would like tomorrow...I've only scratched the surface.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 11, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > As a matter of fact, it was a Democrat President who tried to take out OBL (yes he missed) and passed on that concern to the next president.
> ...



My messiah?   who's my Messiah?


----------



## yota5 (Apr 12, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Obama bin Lyin, is your self proclaimed savior.  Why are you trying to dodge that fact?


----------



## bodecea (Apr 12, 2011)

yota5 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



No, he isn't.   And the odd thing is, the ONLY people I see calling Obama a Messiah are righties.   The ONLY ones.   Are you people trying to tell us something?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 12, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Most certainly have...again and again...



Not even close. 

You can't show me lying for the simple fact that I don't lie. 

As I've pointed out before, you are 100% partisan. You find out what the party line is on any given subject, then say whatever in order to promote that position. You blindly attack anything and anyone who contrasts with the party line. 

Because of this, I mock you. What makes it all the more fun is that you lack the wits to comprehend that you're being mocked. 

You're a stupid creature - stupid by choice.  Dr. Drock says that a couple of poster's sound like OBL. Me? I'm duty bound as a general smart ass to turn that back on him, so I quip that "it's rude to speak that way of Jillian and Maggie Mae."  This caused you to jump right off the tire swing and onto the faux tree, canines bared, hand filled to the brim with feces. "LIAR LIAR LIAR" you shriek as you madly fling feces.

A feral baboon lacks the wits to grasp that it was Dr. Drock who made the charge, I simply mocked him, and in the the process our resident communists.

You're a fool, a hate filled leftist who can't see even the most blatant and obvious due to the rage of your partisanship.

smith is the same, but you jump and roll and shriek, making you funny to watch. smith is just a drooling retard, boring...

Get thee to a baboonary.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 12, 2011)

bodecea said:


> My messiah?   who's my Messiah?



ROFL

Yeah, that's convincing.....


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 12, 2011)

bodecea said:


> No, he isn't.   And the odd thing is, the ONLY people I see calling Obama a Messiah are righties.   The ONLY ones.



Wow, really? (snicker)



> Are you people trying to tell us something?



Yes, but you're far too fucking dense to grasp it.


----------



## logical4u (Apr 12, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...



My original statement was in response to someone that claimed to be a "Biblical scholar".  It was an invitation, a challenge to debate the differences.  
Your version of the post is like a person observing from a distance and getting it wrong.  It is okay.  It is your opinion.  
You told me that "you" had read the Bible.  I gave you an invitation, a challenge to read "one" story, presented in both books.  You threw a tantrum, a hissy fit or however you want to "redefine" your reaction.
There is a difference between the two books on the story of Abraham (as well as other places).  You are welcome to read them and give your input.  I feel that you are deliberately acting like someone that is incapable of reading, so you can attack the words that I use to state what is written (my opinion).
THIS IS AN INVITATION FOR "YOU" TO COMPARE THE TWO STORIES, AND COMMENT ON THE DIFFERENCES.  Will you take up the "invitation"??????
Any more "whining", will be seen as someone that has nothing to contribute, but is only interested in public tantrums until others are silenced.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 12, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > No, he isn't.   And the odd thing is, the ONLY people I see calling Obama a Messiah are righties.   The ONLY ones.
> ...



Yes, really.   But you are welcome to show any leftie here calling Obama "messiah".   If you'd like, I could even do a search to find out who on these boards use the word the most.   Would you like me to do that?  Would you like to guess what the results would be?


> Are you people trying to tell us something?





> Yes, but you're far too fucking dense to grasp it.



Well, kindly explain.   You are smart enough to do that, aren't you?


----------



## bodecea (Apr 12, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > My messiah?   who's my Messiah?
> ...



Actually, it was a question.    But please....PROVE that anyone is my messiah.


----------



## yota5 (Apr 12, 2011)

bodecea said:


> yota5 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Really?  Conservatives are the only ones who call Obama bin Lyin, a saviour/ messiah.  Let me post a few links to remind you of the ObL legacy.  Exercise extreme care while reading this.  There is no telling what is really running down Chris Matthews leg.  

The Messiah question is a loud one coming from all corners. Even a blogger for Mother Jones, the hot heart of the far left, worries that the Obama-passion will be used for nefarious purposes by right-wingers, he himself writes "Barack Obama has a messiah complex and no one will convince me otherwise."

The salty 62-year old Chris Matthews of MSNBC puts the phenomenon of Obama on the good book scale, telling the NY Observer that "Ive been following politics since I was about 5. Ive never seen anything like this. This is bigger than Kennedy. [Obama] comes along, and he seems to have the answers. This is the New Testament. This is surprising.

Timothy Noah has been on his "Messiah Watch" for over a year now for online magazine Slate though he says he doesn't suggest it is Obama that believes in himself as the second coming but rather "that a few excitable souls in the media bear the apparant conviction that Obama is the Redeemer."

And of course, in case you doubt how deep into the zeitgeist this has gone, the blog "Is Barack Obama the Messiah?" is bursting with visual evidence.

I turned to my friend Joel Stein, who wrote a column for the LA Times last week on Obamaphilia -- the notion that many, including Joel, have developed an unbecoming infatuation with the Senator from Illinois. 

Under God: Is Obama a (or the) Messiah? - Claire Hoffman

Farrakhan on Obama: 'The Messiah is absolutely speaking'
'Barack has captured the youth,' will bring about 'universal change'

Read more: Farrakhan on Obama: 'The Messiah is absolutely speaking' Farrakhan on Obama: 'The Messiah is absolutely speaking'

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0drwfnGlF_E]YouTube - Barack Obama: The Child - The Messiah - The Obamessiah[/ame]

obama the messiah - Google Search


----------



## bodecea (Apr 12, 2011)

yota5 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > yota5 said:
> ...



around here?   yes....right wingers only.   would you like to link posts of left wingers here calling the president "messiah"?   I would like to see those posts.



> The Messiah question is a loud one coming from all corners. Even a blogger for Mother Jones, the hot heart of the far left, worries that the Obama-passion will be used for nefarious purposes by right-wingers, he himself writes "Barack Obama has a messiah complex and no one will convince me otherwise."



Someone ACCUSES Obama of having a messiah complex....show me where Obama says he's a messiah.



> The salty 62-year old Chris Matthews of MSNBC puts the phenomenon of Obama on the good book scale, telling the NY Observer that "Ive been following politics since I was about 5. Ive never seen anything like this. This is bigger than Kennedy. [Obama] comes along, and he seems to have the answers. This is the New Testament. This is surprising.



No use of the word "messiah" there....but Chris M. is Mr Hyperbole anyways.



> Timothy Noah has been on his "Messiah Watch" for over a year now for online magazine Slate though he says he doesn't suggest it is Obama that believes in himself as the second coming but rather "that a few excitable souls in the media bear the apparant conviction that Obama is the Redeemer."



Messiah Watch?   



> And of course, in case you doubt how deep into the zeitgeist this has gone, the blog "Is Barack Obama the Messiah?" is bursting with visual evidence.



A blog?  



> I turned to my friend Joel Stein, who wrote a column for the LA Times last week on Obamaphilia -- the notion that many, including Joel, have developed an unbecoming infatuation with the Senator from Illinois.



Your friend?   this guy Joel Stein is your friend?   And where is the term "messiah" in that?



> Under God: Is Obama a (or the) Messiah? - Claire Hoffman
> 
> Farrakhan on Obama: 'The Messiah is absolutely speaking'
> 'Barack has captured the youth,' will bring about 'universal change'
> ...



Farrakhan is an idiot and a racist.   Maybe you like that in him?




> YouTube - Barack Obama: The Child - The Messiah - The Obamessiah



Can't open youtube.



> obama the messiah - Google Search



Nice....now show me those on these boards using the term "messiah" like the rightwingers are using it.

I've got my search started....am willing to link all the posts by rightwingers using it....seems they believe more than we lefties do.   How odd is that?


----------



## bodecea (Apr 12, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Well?


----------



## yota5 (Apr 12, 2011)

Good morning bodecea.  The fact that you can't open the links that I've provided is a personal problem.  It doesn't make the provided information any less true.  I do agree with you about Farrakhan though.  He is a true maggot.  However, it should be noted that Farrakhan, and the Rev. J. Wright, are close friends of Obama bin Lyin.  Now it's your turn.  You've promised that your research will show conservatives referring to Obama in awed, reverent tones as the Messiah.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hPR5jnjtLo]YouTube - GOD DAMN AMERICA Rev Jeremiah Wright, Farrakhan & Obama[/ame]


----------



## bodecea (Apr 12, 2011)

yota5 said:


> Good morning bodecea.  The fact that you can't open the *links *that I've provided is a personal problem.  It doesn't make the provided information any less true.  I do agree with you about Farrakhan though.  He is a true maggot.  However, it should be noted that Farrakhan, and the Rev. J. Wright, are close friends of Obama bin Lyin.  Now it's your turn.  You've promised that your research will show conservatives referring to Obama in awed, reverent tones as the Messiah.
> 
> YouTube - GOD DAMN AMERICA Rev Jeremiah Wright, Farrakhan & Obama



Links?      I said I cannot open youtube.   That is only one of them, is it not?  The rest I addressed.


No....where in all you linked PROVE your statement (and uncensored's), that I think of Obama as a "messiah"?


----------



## BlindBoo (Apr 12, 2011)

bodecea said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



That is quite true, funny to boot since the gang defending the statement have provided very little to support the notion that Democrats trivialize the threat from Racical Islamics.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 12, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



Logical4U was spot on with that statement...at least.


----------



## BlindBoo (Apr 12, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > The thread is an false accusation against Democrats.  Democrats do not underestimate or trivialize the threat from radical Islam.
> ...



Nope another failure.  Perhaps you should remane the thread "Why don't the Democrats act like "Chicken Little" over the terrorist threats posed by radical Islam like we Republicans do?


----------



## BlindBoo (Apr 12, 2011)

bodecea said:


> yota5 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Latent Obama"ites", with alters in their basements to worship their Savior?

Nah, they'd have to replace the alter of ***** Vadar in there.......


----------



## BlindBoo (Apr 12, 2011)

yota5 said:


> Good morning bodecea.  The fact that you can't open the links that I've provided is a personal problem.  It doesn't make the provided information any less true.  I do agree with you about Farrakhan though.  He is a true maggot.  However, it should be noted that Farrakhan, and the Rev. J. Wright, are close friends of Obama bin Lyin.  Now it's your turn.  You've promised that your research will show conservatives referring to Obama in awed, reverent tones as the Messiah.
> 
> YouTube - GOD DAMN AMERICA Rev Jeremiah Wright, Farrakhan & Obama



I don't believe Bodecea posted that the connies(Republicans) referred to Obama in an "awed" or "reverent" tone as the Messiah.  I beleive the reference was to the fact that the pseudo-conservatives are the ones who claim that the Democrats see President Obama in terms of the Messiah.  And their tone is anything but "Awe or "Reverent" when they say it too.

I'll say only fools believe that nonsense, but only fools believe that a majority of Democrats believe it too.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 12, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Yes, really.



Yer just as sharp as a marble....



> But you are welcome to show any leftie here calling Obama "messiah".



Pssttt... Stupid fuck, we're mocking you and the other mindless leftists for your cult-like adoration of Obama...



> Well, kindly explain.   You are smart enough to do that, aren't you?



You wouldn't grasp it.

{Newsweek editor Evan Thomas brought adulation over President Obamas Cairo speech to a whole new level on Friday, declaring on MSNBC: "I mean in a way Obamas standing above the country, above  above the world, hes sort of God."}

Read more: Newsweek

{I have to tell you, you know, it's part of reporting this case, this election, the feeling most people get when they hear Barack Obama's speech. My, I felt this thrill going up my leg. I mean, I don't have that too often.} Chris Matthews, MSDNC

Chris Matthews: "I Felt This Thrill Going Up My Leg" As Obama Spoke


----------



## bodecea (Apr 12, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, really.
> ...



You again say I have a cult like adoration of Obama.    Let's see you prove it....


Try to do better than you did in "proving" we support muslim terrorists....that was a major fail on your part.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 12, 2011)

bodecea said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



And do you remember how the right responded to that president's actions?? 
That's right they claimed he was wagging the dog and was lying about the threat. However, even now these hypocritical right wingers try to use what they called lies as an excuse for W deciding to invade iraq.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 12, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > As a matter of fact, it was a Democrat President who tried to take out OBL (yes he missed) and passed on that concern to the next president.
> ...



Wasn't bush the one who said he would get obl no matter what and then chose to divert attention away from afghanistan and invade iraq as he later said he doesn't really think about him (obl) anymore?? 

Hmm? Once again you show that you grasp of the fact is nonexistent.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 12, 2011)

yota5 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Funny how those on the right are the ones expecting obama to perform miracles even as they falsely claim others hold obama as their messiah. LOL 

BTW you should really learn that you expressing your basless opinions is not FACT. I know that based on how you lemmings follow each other around that you tend to pick up the same tatics but you should really avoid emulating u2008 and his dishonesty.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 12, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> Actually Senator McCaskill said she doesn't think the threat is a day-to-day emergency. And of course she is right.




No, she is FARRR left. If she were right, you'd condemn her for starving children and tax breaks for the rich. But because she is left, she could LITERALLY cut the head off of Justin Bieber on national TV and you would make excuses while blaming Bush...



> That there is no imminent threat of an attack today doesn't mean that the al Queda groups of the world aren't going to try and sucker punch us again.



McCasckill is fool, but regardless of whether you agree with her or not, you claimed that no dims were diminishing the threat from Islamic terrorists - clearly they are


> Since 2004 how many terrorist attacks have been successfully carried out in America?



Irrelevant. You denied that the left is downplaying the threat of Islamic terrorism. 

BTW, two - including the Ft. Hood attack that left 13 dead and 27 wounded.




> Yeah all 18 seconds of it.Y'all are a joke, but it isn't funny.



So, it doesn't count if it's less than 5 minutes?

Facts and evidence mean nothing to you - you make that clear.

ROFL - Boo the formula for you is 100% partisanship, 0% integrity.

Hey, I understand, you're full up, no room for silly things like ethics. Besides, your party frowns on the whole honesty and integrity thingy.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 12, 2011)

bodecea said:


> You again say I have a cult like adoration of Obama.    Let's see you prove it....



Psst... Stupid fuck, "you" means "your side.'




> Try to do better than you did in "proving" we support muslim terrorists....that was a major fail on your part.



You're dumb as a fucking 2 x 4, fer sure....


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 12, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Most certainly have...again and again...
> ...




Due to that fact that you have been shown to be dishonest, You lied right there. LOL You once claimed that your comments about "trivialization of the threat of islam" were not directed at people on this board and yet bod has shown your posts that show otherwise. 

YOU LIED. Therefore claiming that you don't lie when you clearly do is a LIE. LOL You are not very good at this are you?? 



Uncensored2008 said:


> As I've pointed out before, you are 100% partisan. You find out what the party line is on any given subject, then say whatever in order to promote that position. You blindly attack anything and anyone who contrasts with the party line.



Isn't that the tactic the right is using for this entire thread full of right wing talking points and propaganda meant to label and attack the left?? You seem to be doing exactly what you accuse bod of doing. Imagine that. LOL 



Uncensored2008 said:


> Because of this, I mock you. What makes it all the more fun is that you lack the wits to comprehend that you're being mocked.
> 
> You're a stupid creature - stupid by choice.  Dr. Drock says that a couple of poster's sound like OBL. Me? I'm duty bound as a general smart ass to turn that back on him, so I quip that "it's rude to speak that way of Jillian and Maggie Mae."  This caused you to jump right off the tire swing and onto the faux tree, canines bared, hand filled to the brim with feces. "LIAR LIAR LIAR" you shriek as you madly fling feces.



In other words you are a TROLL. Thanks for admitting it. 



Uncensored2008 said:


> A feral baboon lacks the wits to grasp that it was Dr. Drock who made the charge, I simply mocked him, and in the the process our resident communists.
> 
> You're a fool, a hate filled leftist who can't see even the most blatant and obvious due to the rage of your partisanship.
> 
> ...



What is sad for you is that in all of what you posted you failed to couter or even address anything that has been said and could only attack those who disagree with you and have exposed you as a liar. 


And all i have to say in response to your ad hom posting is to quote someone that you have a lot in common with.



Uncensored2008 said:


> Attacking him with ad hom is not refutation of his statements.



LOL


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 12, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> Funny how those on the right are the ones expecting obama to perform miracles even as they falsely claim others hold obama as their messiah. LOL



I expect Obama to fuck up.

He exceeds my expectations.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 12, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> Wasn't bush the one who said he would get obl no matter what and then chose to divert attention away from afghanistan and invade iraq as he later said he doesn't really think about him (obl) anymore??



{Barack Obama Vows To Kill Bin Laden, Conservatives (and Some Liberals) Cry Foul

In a major foreign policy speech today, Barack Obama vowed that if he is elected Commander In Chief, he would do anything to pursue, apprehend, or kill the perpetrators of the 9/11 attacks against New York, Washington D.C., and Pennsylvania. This is a position supported by the vast majority of Americans, and was the reason why the invasion of Afghanistan in 2001 had such widespread support.}

Oliver Willis: Barack Obama Vows To Kill Bin Laden, Conservatives (and Some Liberals) Cry Foul

Gee you're dumb...


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 12, 2011)

logical4u said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



LYING and trying to claim it was an invitation when your own words show that is was not does not help your case. 

So if i got it wrong go back and quote the exact post and SHOW how it was an invitation. 

If it is true then it should be too hard for you to accomplish. However, my guess is that based on how you are currently avoiding your own words you won't do it because you know you can't. 

If you want to "invite" someone to go and read a book to find something that you claim is there but fail to show where it is then you should cite a specific book or verse from each and actually compare the two instad of telling others to go look it up. 

I know shite about the quran so telling me to go look for something that you claim is there is beyond absurd and only serves to further expose your dishonesty.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 12, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> Due to that fact that you have been shown to be dishonest, You lied right there.



Wow, really?

So my guilt is proven by my denial of guilt? Is that the final verdict of the Junta?

ROFL




> LOL You once claimed that your comments about "trivialization of the threat of islam" were not directed at people on this board and yet bod has shown your posts that show otherwise.



Hardly - but you lack the integrity to debate such a point with.



> YOU LIED.



Nope. You being a partisan **** doesn't equate to a lie on my part.

Stick to stuffing ballot boxes to serve your shameful party, logic ain't your forte'


----------



## bodecea (Apr 12, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Bumping for uncensored where he clearly said that Obama was MY Messiah.


Still waiting for proof that I think of Obama as my Messiah.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 12, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > My messiah?   who's my Messiah?
> ...



Bumping where Uncensored seems to not believe when I am puzzled as to who is MY Messiah.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 12, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Bumping for uncensored where he clearly said that Obama was MY Messiah.



Does it hurt to be that stupid? I mean, actual, physical pain?


----------



## bodecea (Apr 12, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > No, he isn't.   And the odd thing is, the ONLY people I see calling Obama a Messiah are righties.   The ONLY ones.
> ...



Notice where I said that Obama is not my messiah and get a snicker from uncensored.


And now he backtracks.....oh....he didn't mean ME.....really?


----------



## bodecea (Apr 12, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Bumping for uncensored where he clearly said that Obama was MY Messiah.
> ...



You will have to tell us, considering you are the one denying your own words again.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 12, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Notice where I said that Obama is not my messiah and get a snicker from uncensored.



No stupid, you got a snicker because you demonstrated that you are too dull witted to grasp that we mock you morons. We mock you because of your fawning and cult-like behavior with Obama.

Oh, and by "you," I mean you leftists - I realize that you lack the IQ points needed to grasp indirect reference.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 12, 2011)

bodecea said:


> You will have to tell us, considering you are the one denying your own words again.



If retardation is genetic, then does that mean your entire family has low two-digit IQ's?

Unless it's fetal alcohol syndrome, or something...


----------



## BlindBoo (Apr 12, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Actually Senator McCaskill said she doesn't think the threat is a day-to-day emergency. And of course she is right.
> ...




I'm afraid your don't understand at all.  Just because they don't play into the fears that Islam will attack today, with another attack on the way tomorrow, doesn't mean they do not believe that there is a real threat from the Radical Islamics.

Here's there's a couple of Democrats on this bipartisan center.

Bipartisan Policy Center Report Finds Homegrown Terrorism Presents Key Challenge for the United States | Bipartisan Policy Center

The threat that the U.S. is facing today remains significant and dangerous, but has developed since the 9/11 Commission presented its report six long years ago, said Congressman Hamilton. The changing nature of the terrorist threat makes it necessary for America to constantly reexamine its counterterrorism assumptions and approaches. The level of threat posed by al-Qaeda and its allies is not fading into the past. 

Key findings of the report identify an increase in homegrown terrorists in the United States underscoring how much the threat has changed since September 11, 2001. Al-Qaeda leadership is becoming increasingly Americanized and U.S.-based jihadist militants do not fit any particular ethnic, economic, educational, or social profile, according to the assessment.

M Moore can says some off the wall stuff but of course you have taken this clip way out of context.  There is no time limit to show context.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 12, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Don't you get it yet?? 
The mere fact that you dare to disagree with u2008 means that he can attribute anything he wants to use to try and define you based on his predisposed opinions and beliefs. 
It doesn't have to be true and he makes it up as he goes along but that doesn't stop him from believing that the fact that he said it makes it true. LOL


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 12, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> I'm afraid your don't understand at all.  Just because they don't play into the fears that Islam will attack today, with another attack on the way tomorrow, doesn't mean they do not believe that there is a real threat from the Radical Islamics.




Who is "they?" I gave you half a dozen cites of leftists who do deny an eminent threat.

BUT - and here is the who thing, those stupid claims were made while Bush was in office. Now that the Messiah® is at the helm, well terrorism is a grave threat to be contained at any cost...


Here's there's a couple of Democrats on this bipartisan center.



> M Moore can says some off the wall stuff but of course you have taken this clip way out of context.  There is no time limit to show context.



Moore is the epitome of the left. Sleazy, lying, hypocritical and a complete scumbag. 

Dude, where's your integrity?


----------



## bodecea (Apr 12, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > I'm afraid your don't understand at all.  Just because they don't play into the fears that Islam will attack today, with another attack on the way tomorrow, doesn't mean they do not believe that there is a real threat from the Radical Islamics.
> ...



There is no denying you have accused posters on this very thread of supporting radical Islam.   Several times.

There is no denying you have accused ME in particular of calling Obama my messiah.   

Why oh why should anyone take what you say as having any truth?   Your integrity is made up of lies.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 12, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Actually Senator McCaskill said she doesn't think the threat is a day-to-day emergency. And of course she is right.
> ...





Apparently u2008 is too ignorant to understand that you were claiming that mccaskill was "correct" as you used the word "right". LOL 


And he accuses boo of partisanship and yet he is the one that can only see right or left instead of right or wrong. LOL


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 12, 2011)

bodecea said:


> There is no denying you have accused posters on this very thread of supporting radical Islam.   Several times.



You do support Islam, that is irrefutable.

Where I hold your baboon feet (paws?) to the fire is in pointing out that claiming you only like water, not WET water, is a claim without distinction.

(Okay, I know you're too stupid to get this. What this means is that since all water is wet, calling some water "wet water" is meaningless. Calling some Islam "radical Islam" is a simile in that all Islam is radical by nature. - These examples work better on people who have some capacity to grasp them...)




> There is no denying you have accused ME in particular of calling Obama my messiah.



ROFL

Holy fuck but you're retarded.

Seriously.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 12, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> Apparently u2008 is too ignorant to understand that you were claiming that mccaskill was "correct" as you used the word "right". LOL



Ohhh, that MUST be it. Such a catch you made, sparky.


ROFL....


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 12, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > Wasn't bush the one who said he would get obl no matter what and then chose to divert attention away from afghanistan and invade iraq as he later said he doesn't really think about him (obl) anymore??
> ...



So where is the exact quote that shows obama claims that he will get bin laden?? The right has said in defense of bush that obl really wasn't that important but you brought him up so please calrify. 

And you have the nerve to call me names? LOL 

BTW even if true, which you have failed to show, how does that change the FACT that W pledged that he would get obl and failed?? Oh it doesn't. 

thanks for the spin. LOL


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 12, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > Due to that fact that you have been shown to be dishonest, You lied right there.
> ...



No but it's funny that you would try to spin it that way. Further exposing your dishonesty. LOL

Your guilt is proven by the FACTS that show you top be guilty. Your denial, just like any guilty person is of little consequence. 




Uncensored2008 said:


> ROFL



Yes your ignorance is laughable but everyone is laughing AT you not with you. LOL 




Uncensored2008 said:


> > LOL You once claimed that your comments about "trivialization of the threat of islam" were not directed at people on this board and yet bod has shown your posts that show otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly - but you lack the integrity to debate such a point with.



So here is you making the claim that you made no claims about people on thsi thread 



Uncensored2008 said:


> Again troll, I made no claim about "people on this thread."



And yet here is bod citing post in which you do make claims about people on this thread. 



bodecea said:


> Well, just going back a few posts from this one of yours I'm quoting....look what I find:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/3511642-post1456.html
> 
> ...




Oops looks like you were busted for LYING. LOL Therefore claiming that you don't lie IS a lie. 



Uncensored2008 said:


> > YOU LIED.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aww poor u2008 has been so thoroughly owned he has been reduced to calling everyone partisan because with his limited intellect he can only focus on one false allegation at a time. LOL


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 12, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > I'm afraid your don't understand at all.  Just because they don't play into the fears that Islam will attack today, with another attack on the way tomorrow, doesn't mean they do not believe that there is a real threat from the Radical Islamics.
> ...



So now you move the goal post from claiming that "the left trivializes the threat of radical islam" to "the left denies an eminent threat" thanks for the spin and the fact taht you have to move the goal posts shows that you know that you lost.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 12, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



But that's not how u2008 remembers it happening and no matter how many times you post his own words to show that is exactly how it happened he will still lie through his teeth and deny it. LOL


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 12, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > There is no denying you have accused posters on this very thread of supporting radical Islam.   Several times.
> ...



Actually that is only your OPINION and it has been refuted over and over and over and over but you are just too damn stupid to get it. 



Uncensored2008 said:


> Where I hold your baboon feet (paws?) to the fire is in pointing out that claiming you only like water, not WET water, is a claim without distinction.
> 
> 
> (Okay, I know you're too stupid to get this. What this means is that since all water is wet, calling some water "wet water" is meaningless. Calling some Islam "radical Islam" is a simile in that all Islam is radical by nature. - These examples work better on people who have some capacity to grasp them...)



And this line of bs is how this argument was lost by the right wingers in this thread 107 pages ago. Not all muslims are the same just as not all christians are the same. Claiming that they are all the same shows your ignorance and makes it evident to any non insane observer that you lost this debate.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 12, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> So where is the exact quote that shows obama claims that he will get bin laden??



So you drink rubbing alcohol to save on cost, then?


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 12, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently u2008 is too ignorant to understand that you were claiming that mccaskill was "correct" as you used the word "right". LOL
> ...



Hey YOU were the one that lacked the ability to understand that boo was talking about the other definition of "right" when you chose to incorrectly believe that he was referring to the political spectrum.

The only person you have to blame for your ingorance as you stuck your foot in your mouth is YOU. 



drsmith1072 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...




It just goes to show how partisan YOU really are even as you accuse others of being partisan. LOL


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 12, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > So where is the exact quote that shows obama claims that he will get bin laden??
> ...





uncensored2008 said:


> attacking him with ad hom is not refutation of his statements.




LOL oh and BTW thanks for being your usual cowardly self as you ran away from my question and could only attack me personally. I guess that means that you can'trefute what I said or prove your own arguments. LOL  



drsmith1072 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...


----------



## bodecea (Apr 12, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > So where is the exact quote that shows obama claims that he will get bin laden??
> ...



Well then...that certainly is an answer that fits the question asked, isn't it?


----------



## yota5 (Apr 12, 2011)

"In a major foreign policy speech today, Barack Obama vowed that if he is elected Commander In Chief, he would do anything to pursue, apprehend, or kill the perpetrators of the 9/11 attacks against New York, Washington D.C., and Pennsylvania. This is a position supported by the vast majority of Americans, and was the reason why the invasion of Afghanistan in 2001 had such widespread support."

Oliver Willis: Barack Obama Vows To Kill Bin Laden, Conservatives (and Some Liberals) Cry Foul

Obama: "Capture Or Kill" Bin Laden - CBS Evening News - CBS News

"Former President Bush defined his war on terror in light of bin Laden. He famously pronounced in December 2001 that he wanted the al Qaeda mastermind captured "dead or alive."

So, too, did *Obama when he was running for president. In a debate on Oct. 7, 2008, he declared, "We will kill bin Laden. We will crush al Qaeda. That has to be our biggest national security priority."*

He kept up that strong rhetoric right up to election day.

"I think capturing or killing bin Laden is a critical aspect of stamping out al Qaeda. He is not just a symbol, he's also the operational leader of an organization that is planning attacks against U.S. targets," Obama said on Nov. 2, 2008, just a few days before his victory.

Hunt for Osama bin Laden Over? President Obama Skirts Issue of World's Most Wanted Man - ABC News


----------



## bodecea (Apr 12, 2011)

yota5 said:


> "In a major foreign policy speech today, Barack Obama vowed that if he is elected Commander In Chief, he would do anything to pursue, apprehend, or kill the perpetrators of the 9/11 attacks against New York, Washington D.C., and Pennsylvania. This is a position supported by the vast majority of Americans, and was the reason why the invasion of Afghanistan in 2001 had such widespread support."
> 
> Oliver Willis: Barack Obama Vows To Kill Bin Laden, Conservatives (and Some Liberals) Cry Foul
> 
> ...



At least he is still in Afghanistan and now in Pakistan looking for him and his AQ elements instead of saying he doesn't worry about him anymore.


----------



## logical4u (Apr 13, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...



You have made your position clear.  Thank you.


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 13, 2011)

*CANCER!!!*

*OBESITY!!!*

*CORONARY DISEASE!!!*

*AUTOMOBILE ACCIDENTS!!!*

*Terrorism....yawn...*


----------



## Hot Wire (Apr 13, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



lol,Another muzzie nutlicker defending the savage islamic beasts!I bet you also trash Christians and HATE the USA!!Go tell it to the families of victims of 9/11 and the Ft.Hood murders.Your a idiot but I WILL TRY TO HELP YOU ANYWAY.THE EVIL QURAN ORDERS MURDER OF INFIDELS.Look it up!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 13, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Well then...that certainly is an answer that fits the question asked, isn't it?



It's more than he deserved in the way of an answer.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 13, 2011)

bodecea said:


> At least he is still in Afghanistan and now in Pakistan looking for him and his AQ elements instead of saying he doesn't worry about him anymore.



Then why didn't you point out to drshitferbrains that the point had already been made and cited?

Ah, because you don't give a fuck about facts and were hoping that your side would score a point.

You're more entertaining than drshit, but you are a total pile of shit, just like he.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Apr 13, 2011)

If it's backasswards, supports a culture of death, despises God, Christianity, Jews, despises American exceptionalism- it's liberal. Don't try to figure out INSANITY.. Just accept it for what it is. I'm being completely sincere. Most people have come to realize liberals are bat fucking loons.


----------



## Hot Wire (Apr 13, 2011)

Here you go you F ing liberal muslims lovers.
"164 Jihad Verses in the Koran -- Passages in the Quran about Islamic Holy War" compiled by Yoel Natan
Defend your loving islamic beasts,lol


----------



## Lasher (Apr 13, 2011)

Jroc said:


> *Senate to Hold Hearings on Anti-Muslim Bigotry*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So what?


----------



## Hot Wire (Apr 13, 2011)

From the evil quran 8:012
"Make firm those who believe.I will cast terror into the hearts of those who disbelieve.Therefore STRIKE OFF THEIR HEADS and strike off every fingertip of them"

No wonder I dont want any of these muzzie savage subhuman beasts around me.
You liberal muslim cocksuckers can ram islam up your asses sideways also.PROUD to HATE islam!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hot Wire (Apr 13, 2011)

All the liberal muslim defenders have run and hid!,lol,I TAUNT you liberals,Goto their mosques and bend over with them and smell their asses!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 13, 2011)

Lasher said:


> So what?



Didn't you get arrested?

{(NewsCore) - CLEVELAND HEIGHTS, Ohio -- A man wanted in connection with an explosion outside a Jewish temple in Santa Monica, Calif., was reportedly arrested Monday in Cleveland Heights, Ohio.

Read more: http://www.myfoxorlando.com/dpps/news/california-synagogue-bomb-suspect-arrested-in-ohio-dpgonc-20110411-bb_12727563#ixzz1JQUw2ONg}

They let you out on bail?


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Apr 13, 2011)

Hot Wire said:


> All the liberal muslim defenders have run and hid!,lol,I TAUNT you liberals,Goto their mosques and bend over with them and smell their asses!





LOL Now that was funny! LOL "- Bend over and---- Smell their asses."


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 13, 2011)

yota5 said:


> "In a major foreign policy speech today, Barack Obama vowed that if he is elected Commander In Chief, he would do anything to pursue, apprehend, or kill the perpetrators of the 9/11 attacks against New York, Washington D.C., and Pennsylvania. This is a position supported by the vast majority of Americans, and was the reason why the invasion of Afghanistan in 2001 had such widespread support."
> 
> Oliver Willis: Barack Obama Vows To Kill Bin Laden, Conservatives (and Some Liberals) Cry Foul
> 
> ...



Funny how that now matters. BTW how does that change the FACT that W pledged that he would get obl and failed?? Oh it doesn't. 

thanks for the spin. LOL 

Furthermore, why is it that only one of your sources actually quotes obama as saying he will get obl?? 

The only one you have that actually says it was from a debate from then CANDIDATE obama who was campaigning and not actually running the country at that point. So you have ONE comment from a candidate who wasn't yet president. 

Then another one is from the campaign trail and does't specifically mention obl and weren't republicans at that time trying to downplay obl's importance as they argued that khalid sheikh mohammed was the mastermind behind 9/11?? 

Another one has the title "Obama: "Capture Or Kill" Bin Laden" and yet in the actual article obama states, 



> *My preference* obviously would be to capture or kill him. But if we have so tightened the noose that he's in a cave somewhere and can't even communicate with his operatives, then we will meet our goal of protecting America.



So in other words you have one actual comment from the campaign trail and are trying to compare it to a pledge made to the country by it's president and you think that's even remotely comparable??


----------



## bodecea (Apr 13, 2011)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> If it's backasswards, supports a culture of death, despises God, Christianity, Jews, despises American exceptionalism- it's liberal. Don't try to figure out INSANITY.. Just accept it for what it is. I'm being completely sincere. Most people have come to realize liberals are bat fucking loons.



The Goddess of Irony is well pleased by your wonderfully generous offering.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 13, 2011)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Hot Wire said:
> 
> 
> > All the liberal muslim defenders have run and hid!,lol,I TAUNT you liberals,Goto their mosques and bend over with them and smell their asses!
> ...



Gives  you a warm sense of familiarity, does it?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 13, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Gives  you a warm sense of familiarity, does it?



You really aren't the sharpest cotton swab in the box; are you?


----------



## bodecea (Apr 13, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Gives  you a warm sense of familiarity, does it?
> ...



Oh look...another one of your replies going right to the point of the thread topic.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 13, 2011)

logical4u said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



And it's obvious that I was correct and you can't actually make a valid argument even as you run away from your own words that show you to be dishonest. 
Your dishonest attempts to reframe your claims and insults as "invitations to discuss the topic" even as you ignore where you began is all the evidence needed to show that I speak the truth. 

Your concession is duly noted.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Apr 13, 2011)

bodecea said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Hot Wire said:
> ...




Right on cue, here comes Bodecea sliming out from beneath her rock.. What took you so long dummy?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 13, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Oh look...another one of your replies going right to the point of the thread topic.



Just in case anyone missed the fact that you're stupid.....

ROFL

Ya can't BUY this level of entertainment, I tells ya....


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Apr 13, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Oh look...another one of your replies going right to the point of the thread topic.
> ...



Bodecea is a special brand of stupid... you have to actually see it to believe it. It's amazing God created something so warped hmm? Even dingbats get love` It's a nice lesson


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 13, 2011)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Right on cue, here comes Bodecea sliming out from beneath her rock.. What took you so long dummy?



She is very quickly becoming my favorite poster here!

Jim Carrey and Jeff Daniels are amateurs. Bod is pure pro...

Dumb, dumber, dumbest....


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 13, 2011)

Hot Wire said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



you should take the advice of your fellow right wing nutjob



Uncensored2008 said:


> Attacking him with ad hom is not refutation of his statements.



LOL


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Apr 13, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Right on cue, here comes Bodecea sliming out from beneath her rock.. What took you so long dummy?
> ...



If you want a good laugh, ask her for her picture.. LMAO


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 13, 2011)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...



What is really funny is how you trolled in after sliming out from beneath your rock with bs baseless partisan rhetoric, laugh at someone else trolling and then whine when someone calls attention to your trolling by returning what you tried to dish out. 

LOL


----------



## bodecea (Apr 13, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Oh look...another one of your replies going right to the point of the thread topic.
> ...



Look.  More content based posting.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 13, 2011)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



More offerings for the Goddess of Irony, LGS?   She says you are too kind.    She hasn't had as devoted a follower as you in a long time.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 13, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



These are her 'special' offerings for the Goddess of Irony.   You have to understand LGS...she is 'special' and allowances are made for her 'specialness'...here and elsewhere.


----------



## BlindBoo (Apr 13, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > I'm afraid your don't understand at all.  Just because they don't play into the fears that Islam will attack today, with another attack on the way tomorrow, doesn't mean they do not believe that there is a real threat from the Radical Islamics.
> ...



There's the nub of it.  You think there is an eminant threat inherent against the USA comming from Islam.  Whereas normal people think there is a threat from the Radical Islamics to pull off another 9-11 but since they don't have the capacity to stop the unknown they are not going to let fear rule their lives.

You can beleive whatever the fuck you want about MM.  The Clip simply had no context.  Yet you offer nothing but insults to back up your feeble claims.


----------



## BlindBoo (Apr 13, 2011)

Hot Wire said:


> From the evil quran 8:012
> "Make firm those who believe.I will cast terror into the hearts of those who disbelieve.Therefore STRIKE OFF THEIR HEADS and strike off every fingertip of them"
> 
> No wonder I dont want any of these muzzie savage subhuman beasts around me.
> You liberal muslim cocksuckers can ram islam up your asses sideways also.PROUD to HATE islam!!!!!!!!!!!!



Wow, no wonder the Muzzies have you fright-fucked out of your mind.  How on earth do you sleep at night.  Loaded guns under the bed?

You sure do talk alot about anal and oral sex.  Are you a "pervert" as well as a "crybaby moonbat"?


----------



## bodecea (Apr 13, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



Uncensored's posts are dripping with fear.   It's pretty evident he's been successfully terrorized.

Most of the rest of us, we refuse to bow to the fear.  The terrorists don't win with us.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Apr 13, 2011)

bodecea said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


Hey STOOPID, you sought out me in this thread and posted to me first.. WHO FOLLOWED WHO?????? LMFAO!!! Wow, this is too easy.. like shooting turds in cow field!


----------



## Hot Wire (Apr 13, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Now make sure you study your quran you stupid muzzie lover,They might behead you if 
you quote it wrong!lol.Buy a burka for your woman!!Wipe your ass with your bare left hand like a good muslim savage!!


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Apr 13, 2011)

Hot Wire said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Bodecea and her lover(if she actually has one) would be beheaded if they lived in a Muslim country.. It's A HUGE no-no to be a lesbian in that culture... yet she supports it. LOL I told you she's stoopid.


----------



## logical4u (Apr 13, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...



No concession, just no point in trying to have a discussion if one party refuses to bring some basic knowledge/research to the table.  If you want me to tell you what is there, so you can do more of the tantrum-like: no its not, I know its not, why bother?

Now you are in the realm of having your fingers in your ears with your eyes squeezed shut making loud noises, and declaring victory, because there was no discussion.  So pre-school.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 13, 2011)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...



Actually bod was here and has been in this thread for quite some time. You, however, are the newcomer and chimed into the thread trolling by spewing bs partisan propaganda meant to draw attention to yourself. 
Now that you got what you came here looking for you are whining about it and trying to play the victim. How sad is it that you have to go to such extremes to get attention??

So, since your intent was to make a fool of yourself and seeing how you succeeded with such ease it does look pretty easy for you to accomplish that goal. 

However, why would you brag about it??


----------



## Hot Wire (Apr 13, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> Hot Wire said:
> 
> 
> > From the evil quran 8:012
> ...



lol,are you a liberal faggot punk?Just want to know.Do you blow muslim cocks?


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 13, 2011)

logical4u said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



Thanks for admitting where you fell short. 




logical4u said:


> If you want me to tell you what is there, so you can do more of the tantrum-like: no its not, I know its not, why bother?



It's your claim therefore the burden of proof lies with YOU and you alone. Therefore you must SHOW where it is not just claim it's there and tell others to go look for it. Telling others to go look something up when you fail to provide specifics just shows how dishonest you truly are. 



logical4u said:


> Now you are in the realm of having your fingers in your ears with your eyes squeezed shut making loud noises, and declaring victory, because there was no discussion.  So pre-school.



Isn't that exactly what you did with one of your previous reponses?? 

You spend so much time trying to tear others down as you question their intelligence for daring to question you or your claims and so little actually backing up your own statements it's laughable. 

Fact is that tearing others down does NOTHING to support your claims.

Fact is that your CLAIM was not an "invitation" and no amount of spin or personal attacks will change that FACT. 

In the end your attempts to make this about me and your continued avoidance and failure to provide anything of substance to support your claims show that you've got nothing. 

Keep it up. This is hilarious.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 13, 2011)

Hot Wire said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Hot Wire said:
> ...



You're another one of those guys who keeps talking about gay sex, aren't you?  (while claiming to 'not' be gay)


----------



## Hot Wire (Apr 13, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Hot Wire said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...


If your gay I dont care.You dont live by me,lol


----------



## logical4u (Apr 13, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...



Yet, you are the one that can't do a control F or search an online book for "Abraham".


----------



## BlindBoo (Apr 13, 2011)

Hot Wire said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Hot Wire said:
> ...



"Jane you Ignorant Slut"


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 13, 2011)

logical4u said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



What you fail to understand is that YOU claim it's there, then YOU should provide it instead of telling others to go look for it. 

Furthermore, IF it is that easy then why haven't you done it instead of trying to make your inability to substantiate your own claims about me personally?? 

BTW I thought you said that name calling is childish?? Funny how you continue to fail at applying your own standards to yourself. 

What is really funny is how you aoivded the content of my post which points out how you called me "preschool" for using a tactic that you had used previously. 
I also pointed out that FACT that you spend most of your time trying to tear others down for questioning your OPINIONS instead of trying to support your own opinions. 

In the end your attempts to make this about me and your continued avoidance and failure to provide anything of substance to support your claims show that you've got nothing.


----------



## logical4u (Apr 13, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...



Yet, you are the one that can't do a control F or search an online book for "Abraham".


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 13, 2011)

I have to say...I've argued over many years with many people and have finally come to the conclusion that while there is a form for debate, if someone isn't willing or able to follow the form, we set an example.

So anymore, though I will kibbitz over certain things...I don't like to find content within a thread and won't look that up, for example...if I contest someone's argument I contest it on something more than the fact that they didn't provide a link.

If I have to, I'll find the information myself and link it, just so I can debunk it or show it up as garbage.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 13, 2011)

logical4u said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



In the end your attempts to make this about me and your continued avoidance and failure to provide anything of substance to support your claims show that you've got nothing.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 13, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> I have to say...I've argued over many years with many people and have finally come to the conclusion that while there is a form for debate, if someone isn't willing or able to follow the form, we set an example.
> 
> So anymore, though I will kibbitz over certain things...I don't like to find content within a thread and won't look that up, for example...if I contest someone's argument I contest it on something more than the fact that they didn't provide a link.
> 
> If I have to, I'll find the information myself and link it, just so I can debunk it or show it up as garbage.



Way to chime in and try to defend the indefensible. LOL However, you do have a nack for that don't you? 

There IS a form for debate and on this board it is that if you make the claim the burden is on you to provide the substance to support the claim. 
Failure to do so is seen on this board as providing one's own unsubstantiate opinon which has no validity.

So are you claiming that you don't demand that others provide links to support their claims?? Really??


----------



## bodecea (Apr 13, 2011)

Hot Wire said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Hot Wire said:
> ...



But the odd thing is, I am gay and I most certainly do not think or talk about gay sex as much as YOU do.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 13, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > I have to say...I've argued over many years with many people and have finally come to the conclusion that while there is a form for debate, if someone isn't willing or able to follow the form, we set an example.
> ...


 
Defend the INDEFENSIBLE?



Shut up, you pompous twit. You are the very last person on this board who should be lecturing about proper debate form.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 13, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Attacking him with ad hom is not refutation of his statements.
> ...



Yo stupid, the refutation is independent of the ad hom. Refute, THEN call the fucking moron a fucking moron....


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 13, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Look.  More content based posting.



Dance baboon, entertain me!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 13, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> There's the nub of it.  You think there is an eminant threat inherent against the USA comming from Islam.



It would be pretty vacuous to be ignorant of the threat posed by Islam.



> Whereas normal people think there is a threat from the Radical Islamics to pull off another 9-11 but since they don't have the capacity to stop the unknown they are not going to let fear rule their lives.



Yeah, that explains taking shoes off at airports...

Be serious.

9/11 type attacks are the minority - though the Madrid train bombings demonstrate that they aren't a one time event, either.  You talk about fear, the capitulation by Spain after a major terror attack shows real fear. More than fear, cowardice. 

Outside of 9/11 size attacks though, we have FT. Hood. The Manhattan Car bomber, Shoe Bomber, Underwear Bomber, ad nasium.

Yes, most of these have been thwarted - which is the point. Most of these have been stopped not by idiot TSA agents jacking off to nude scans, but by the diligence of average people aware that there IS a real threat and that it can't be ignored. 

What you claim as "normal people" are fools, the morons who hang out at Huffingglue Post and KOS. Thank GOD that real people DON'T ignore the threat from Islam and HAVE been observant enough to thwart the Underwear, Shoe and car bomber. Thank God they DO question the Muslim groups in Detroit and elsewhere who have plotted dozens and dozens of terror attacks - stopped because people DO understand the threat that Islam poses.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 13, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



More ad hom, I see.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 13, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Look.  More content based posting.
> ...



Even more....boy Uncensored must really have his argument down pat...look at how clear and precise it is.   Way to show what your side has got in way of debatable points.


----------



## Lasher (Apr 13, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > There's the nub of it.  You think there is an eminant threat inherent against the USA comming from Islam.
> ...



While it is true that radical muslims are a definite threat to America's safety, we must not overlook the reason why they hate us so.  They are enraged at the fact we Americans are the financiers and main support of the horrors and atrocities the state of Israel has inflicted on them since Palestine was stolen through terrorism, warfare and political chicanery in 1948.  The Palestinian people are simply fighting to reclaim their rightful land that was taken from them by the Zionist terrorist thugs Irgun, Haganah, Stern Gang, the UN, and Harry Truman's administration using the same tactics Zionists are still using to get Zionism's way with their neighbors.  Zionists are not going to cease taking other peoples' lands until they finally succeed in establishing what they call "Greater Israel" (which see).  Also see"Jewish terrorism"


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 13, 2011)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Bodecea and her lover(if she actually has one) would be beheaded if they lived in a Muslim country.. It's A HUGE no-no to be a lesbian in that culture... yet she supports it. LOL I told you she's stoopid.



That IS a bit of a conundrum for her....


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 13, 2011)

Thank you for providing an example of the trivialization of the threat of Islam (Lasher).


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 13, 2011)

bodecea said:


> [
> But the odd thing is, I am gay and I most certainly do not think or talk about gay sex as much as YOU do.



So then, your thesis that talking about gay sex makes one gay is demonstrably false.

You're not real good at this, you know?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 13, 2011)

bodecea said:


> More ad hom, I see.



With refutation...

Dumbass.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 13, 2011)

Lasher said:


> While it is true that radical muslims are a definite threat to America's safety, we must not overlook the reason why they hate us so.  They are enraged at the fact we Americans are the financiers and main support of the horrors and atrocities the state of Israel has inflicted on them since Palestine was stolen through terrorism, warfare and political chicanery in 1948.



Actually Lashie, bin Laden made clear that the reason for the 9/11 attack was that we "defiled holy ground" when we saved Saudi Arabia from invasion in 1991.

The Nazi answer is usually the wrong answer.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 13, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> Thank you for providing an example of the trivialization of the threat of Islam (Lasher).



In all fairness though, Lasher is a Nazi, not a leftist.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 13, 2011)

Nazi, leftist, commie, they're all the same.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 13, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Bodecea and her lover(if she actually has one) would be beheaded if they lived in a Muslim country.. It's A HUGE no-no to be a lesbian in that culture... yet she supports it. LOL I told you she's stoopid.
> ...



You two crack me up....your arguments carried forth in this thread are so.....so.....funny!   

I'm sitting here watching you do the best you possibly can to make your points which are......what again?


----------



## bodecea (Apr 13, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



My thesis?   Where did I say talking about gay sex made one gay?


Oh, that's right.   You make accusations but never back them up with facts.

  Another post, another Uncensored lie.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 14, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



And yet I am the one following the form predominantly applied on this board where as you and logical are NOT. BTW nice cowardly avoidance of my question.

The sad fact is that you know If logical was some random lefty making the same demands that other should prove him wrong or go look it up becuase he can't provide the substance that you would not chime in to try and defend him and my guess is that you wouldn't hesitate to attack him for failing to substantiate his own claims. 

You are a troll and that is all you are. You chimed in to this thread telling people that what they posted was irrelevant. However, when asked to explain your postion and SHOW how they were irrelevant you cut and ran and failed to do so. Then later you would chime back in pretending that your previous faceplant never occured even as you continued to same trolling tactics while adding NOTHING to the discussion. 

This latest attempt as you try to defend a logical for failing to provide anything substantial to back up his own claims as he tells others to go look it up only serves to further prove how much of a troll that you are.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 14, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Yo stupid, there is no refutation. Therefore all that was provided was the ad hom.



Uncensored2008 said:


> Attacking him with ad hom is not refutation of his statements.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 14, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...



That is all that he and the rest of them have to offer. They attack with their disgusting rhetoric, baseless personal attacks and accusations in the attempt to drive people away from thread so they can claim that they won the argument 

Just look at the last 20+ pages. those on the left have been trying to discuss what has actually been said in this thread while those on the right just attack those who dare to disagree with them even as they ignore what has actually been said in this thread.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 14, 2011)

I would still like to see examples of the Lefties on this thread supporting radical Islam and terrorists.   Have yet to see that proved.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 14, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> Thank you for providing an example of the trivialization of the threat of Islam (Lasher).



You should really look up that word, becuase "I do not think it means what you think it means." 

Clearly in the first sentence he acknowledges the threat is REAL. 



Lasher said:


> While it is true that *radical muslims are a definite threat to America's safety*, we must not overlook the reason why they hate us so.



Lasher is clearly giving his opinion as to why he believes that radical muslims hate us but at no point does he trivialize the threat. 

So thanks for exposing your ignorance once again.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 14, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Lasher said:
> 
> 
> > While it is true that radical muslims are a definite threat to America's safety, we must not overlook the reason why they hate us so.  They are enraged at the fact we Americans are the financiers and main support of the horrors and atrocities the state of Israel has inflicted on them since Palestine was stolen through terrorism, warfare and political chicanery in 1948.
> ...



And it has already been explained to you that bin laden does not speak for all muslims so why haven't you caught up yet??


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 14, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...



Isn't it obvious?? Their point is that you and everyone else on the left is a secret muslim and they have outed every one of them. 

They can't provide proof of anything that they say and yet they still believe it is irrefutable fact. LOL

In the words of their former messiah, "I know what I believe. I will continue to articulate what I believe and what I believe - I believe what I believe is right." and facts never sway them from their beliefs no matter how misguided they truly are.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 14, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...


 
What a fucking noob loon.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 14, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


 
BTW, can you link your last substantive post? That would be the last post where you contributed something besides pissing, moaning, and name calling.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 14, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



But he claimed he never lies and yet you showed that he lied so that means that he lied about never lying. 

Uh oh, u2008's whole delusional world is falling apart and crashing down around him. LOL


----------



## bodecea (Apr 14, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...




Amazing how you prove drsmith right so clearly.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 14, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...





Uncensored2008 said:


> Attacking him with ad hom is not refutation of his statements.



LOL Thanks for following you usual trolling trend as you can only lash out and attack those who dare to present a position that you disgree with purely out but cannot counter or address.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 14, 2011)

Wow. That was certainly substantive.




Oh, wait, no...it wasn't.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 14, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Talking about substantive posts.......where on this thread does anyone (leftie or otherwise) support radical Islam or terrorists?


----------



## bodecea (Apr 14, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> Wow. That was certainly substantive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are absolutely right....the post drsmith quoted is NOT in any way substantive.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 14, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Funny you should ask that since I was about to ask you the same thing. I bet mine was more recent and I bet I have provided more substance than a troll like you. However, then that really isn't saying much is it??

The sad thing is hypocrites like you, logical and u2008 troll in and call people names and then whine and cry when what you were trying to dish out is served right back at you. 
Bod, I and many others on the left have tried to have a substantive debate but you trolls refuse to do so. You make claims that you can't support and then when asked to do so you lie and claim that they have been even as you fail to show how that is the case or you demand that others prove you wrong becuase you know that you can't prove your own arguments. 

At least logical tried. Even though he was too cowardly to back up his own claims even as he lied about where that debate began but at least he tried to debate something even if it was an "inivation" that he dreamed up after being asked to prove his claims. 

What have you offered besides your usual name calling and trolling??


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 14, 2011)

bodecea said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...



And then AFTER she avoided the topic because she knows she lost the debate about the debate form used by most on this board and could only lash out and attack he actually has the nerve to ask me for my last substantive post even as she refuses to respond to the substance when it is provided. 

She spent her first few pages on this thread trolling in telling people that what they posted was irrelevant or incoherent while failing to show how they were either so he could avoid the substance and yet she actually has the nerve to ask for what she usually pretends doesn't exist. LOL


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 14, 2011)

*Ironic post of the day*.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 14, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> Nazi, leftist, commie, they're all the same.



Reasonable point.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 14, 2011)

bodecea said:


> You two crack me up....your arguments carried forth in this thread are so.....so.....funny!



That being the case, you should go start a Lesbian legion in Iran. They will embrace your lifestyle choice and fully support your efforts to free the women of Iran from the bondage of male dominance. 

These are your allies, I'm sure they will embrace you just as fully as you embrace them.







^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

*Bod finds the warm embrace of the Islamic peoples...*


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 14, 2011)

bodecea said:


> My thesis?   Where did I say talking about gay sex made one gay?



http://www.usmessageboard.com/3529405-post1670.html

Stupid is as bodecea does.....

Serious question, are you on drugs?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 14, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> Yo stupid, there is no refutation.



Wrong again, retard.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 14, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> And it has already been explained to you that bin laden does not speak for all muslims so why haven't you caught up yet??



So either all Muslims are responsible for 9/11 - or you're just too fucking dense to follow the conversation.

In the words of the Robot; "Dr. Smith - goddamn but you're stupid."


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 14, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Talking about substantive posts.......where on this thread does anyone (leftie or otherwise) support radical Islam or terrorists?



Your whole purpose for being in this thread is your support of Islam, shit fer brains.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 14, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> Wow. That was certainly substantive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uh you do realize that i was responding to your trolling and calling you out for your trolling don't you?? 

Now i see why you don't quote the actual post because it allows you to dishonestly try and reframe the discussion to suit your needs even as you ignore your own words.

Here is your response to my post



AllieBaba said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



and here I am calling you out for your avoidance and trolling using u2008's own standard which he amazingly doesn't apply to anyone on the right.



drsmith1072 said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and you have the nerve to try and call me out for lack of substance?? LOL Now that is hilarious. 
The funniest thing of all is that you still haven't actually addressed anything that I have actually said concerning the standard debate form of this board. Why is that?? Are you conceding that you and logical are WRONG?


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 14, 2011)

bodecea said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...



You know they won't, because they can't. They won't even try but that won't stop them from repeating the same false accusations over and over again as if repetition somehow make it become true. LOL


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 14, 2011)

bodecea said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > Wow. That was certainly substantive.
> ...



She does doesn't get it that her attempts to call others out for lack of substance and name calling, when all she can do is troll and call people names while providing nothing of substance, are beyond hysterical and hypocritical and border on delusional. 

Now watch as she tries to attack me for returning what she tried to give. LOL


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 14, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> You know they won't, because they can't. They won't even try but that won't stop them from repeating the same false accusations over and over again as if repetition somehow make it become true. LOL






> Bode I do defend islam in a islam vs christianity debate, because they're the same to me.



http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...threat-from-radical-islam-11.html#post3474577

Hey, it's okay - you lie, it's what you do. The party demands it....


----------



## Hot Wire (Apr 14, 2011)

Lasher said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



You are one stupid liberal,The evil quran is all the reason the islamic pigs need to hate us.
It says kill the infidels.Thats all the excuse these murdering muslim savage beasts need.
I will take a Jew over a muslim anyday.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 14, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> *Ironic post of the day*.



Indeed.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 14, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > You know they won't, because they can't. They won't even try but that won't stop them from repeating the same false accusations over and over again as if repetition somehow make it become true. LOL
> ...



Right here folks.   According to Uncensored...his silly little perceptions are all the matter because if anyone tells him he is wrong, he simply chants "you lie, it's what you do. the party demands it...."   what ever that is supposed to mean.

It sure beats debating, it sure beats thinking, it sure beats ever, ever having to try to prove what he is saying is true or false.

Doesn't it?

Seems to me, he's not that far apart from those Islamic radicals who don't listen to logic either.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 14, 2011)

Hot Wire said:


> Lasher said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Are you shopping?


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 14, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > Yo stupid, there is no refutation.
> ...



I know you are but there really is no need to be so hard on yourself. 

Claiming it's there while failing to show that it's there does not make it magically become real. 

Even a troll like you shouldknow that by now.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 14, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > And it has already been explained to you that bin laden does not speak for all muslims so why haven't you caught up yet??
> ...



Uh you do realize that what you just said doesn't even follow the conversation don't you?? 

I pointed out that it has already been explained to you and bin laden does not speak for all muslims and you respond with some bs line about how all muslims are responsible for 9/11 followed by non-applicable ad hom as if it is a valid alternative to your new line of bs.

So care to explain how pointing out that bin laden does not speak for all muslims has any correlation to your claim about all muslims being responsible for 9/11??  How does one lead to the other?? 

Now watch as u2008 avoids the substance and the valid questions about his arguments.


----------



## logical4u (Apr 14, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...



Yet, you are the one that can't do a control F or search an online book for "Abraham".


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 14, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Talking about substantive posts.......where on this thread does anyone (leftie or otherwise) support radical Islam or terrorists?
> ...



WOW more unsubstantiated claims from u2008 follwoed up with his usaal ad hom. Imagine that. LOL 



Uncensored2008 said:


> Attacking him with ad hom is not refutation of his statements.



LOL


----------



## logical4u (Apr 14, 2011)

Lasher said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



Didn't the Palestinians get the land by "terrorism, warfare and political chicanery"?  Just sayin' ...


----------



## bodecea (Apr 14, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Talking about substantive posts.......where on this thread does anyone (leftie or otherwise) support radical Islam or terrorists?
> ...



Actually, I was under the impression that you are more in line with the radical Islamic way of thinking yourself.   Pulling your belief system out of thin air and not listening to any logic whatsoever.

It looks like you have more in common with radicals...rude to anyone who disagrees with you...unable to come up with any kind of logical thought process...and your brain appears fried by your partisanship.     Very much like radical Muslims.


----------



## BlindBoo (Apr 14, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > There's the nub of it.  You think there is an eminant threat inherent against the USA comming from Islam.
> ...



It would be just as vacuous to beleive that there is an eminant threat by every Muslim.

You have a very different opinion about "normal people" than I do.


----------



## hipeter924 (Apr 14, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...


Every Muslim is a threat, those kebabs might well contain anthrax, better watch myself next time I eat one. 

PS: If you want to combat radical Islam a law against propagation of violence might do well (the death to the Jews and theocracy in the US crowd will find themselves in prison and in a room with rubber walls along with their radical Imams). Then again the KKK, Black Nationalist groups, and some tea party members might find themselves at a psychologist or in prison. A good result overall.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 14, 2011)

hipeter924 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



So, you're not so keen on the 1st Amendment.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 14, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Right here folks.   According to Uncensored...his silly little perceptions are all the matter because if anyone tells him he is wrong, he simply chants "you lie, it's what you do. the party demands it...."   what ever that is supposed to mean.



Yo, shit fer brains..

No one in this thread defended Islam? You and drshit have been wailing this over and over..




> Bode I do defend islam in a islam vs christianity debate, because they're the same to me.



http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...threat-from-radical-islam-11.html#post3474577


What was that???



> Bode I do defend islam



Did I miss something?



> Bode I do defend islam



Bod, you are a complete fucking moron...

Seriously.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 14, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> Uh you do realize that what you just said doesn't even follow the conversation don't you??



ROFL

Say goodnight, gracie.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 14, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > You know they won't, because they can't. They won't even try but that won't stop them from repeating the same false accusations over and over again as if repetition somehow make it become true. LOL
> ...



Thanks for further proving your dishonesty as you take that comment out of context and calim it says something it doesn't. LOL

Go read bod's post again. Here I will provide it for you. 



drsmith1072 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Talking about substantive posts.......*where on this thread does anyone (leftie or otherwise) support radical Islam or terrorists?*
> ...




You were asked to show anyone defending RADICAL islam or terrorism and you failed to do that. 
Thanks again for further proving your that dishonesty has no limits. LOL


----------



## bodecea (Apr 14, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Right here folks.   According to Uncensored...his silly little perceptions are all the matter because if anyone tells him he is wrong, he simply chants "you lie, it's what you do. the party demands it...."   what ever that is supposed to mean.
> ...



Wait....wait a minute...      You say I support Islam because of what someone says to ME?



Oh, and I wish to point out that those so-called quotes of yours have no link to WHO said them and what post they are (or part of)....and you are already PROVEN to alter and cut posts from people....

SO....where are the posts those so-called quotes come from?    Show us.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 14, 2011)

logical4u said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



Again if it is so easy to do, then why is it so hard for you to substantiate your own claims??

Why did you lie and try to argue that your claim and attempted smear was an invitation??

Both valid questions so will I be surprised when they go unanswered?? Nope.


----------



## hipeter924 (Apr 14, 2011)

hipeter924 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > It would be just as vacuous to beleive that there is an eminant threat by every Muslim.
> ...



So, you're not so keen on the 1st Amendment.[/quote]


> *The Schenck case*
> 
> Holmes, writing for a unanimous Court, ruled that it was a violation of the Espionage Act of 1917, (amended with the Sedition Act of 1918), to distribute flyers opposing the draft during World War I. Holmes argued this abridgment of free speech was permissible because it presented a "clear and present danger" to the government's recruitment efforts for the war. Holmes wrote:
> _*The most stringent protection of free speech would not protect a  man falsely shouting fire in a theater and causing a panic. *[...] The  question in every case is whether the words used are used in such  circumstances and are of such a nature as to create a clear and present  danger that they will bring about the substantive evils that Congress  has a right to prevent._ Holmes wrote of _falsely_ shouting fire, because, of course, if  there were a fire in a crowded theater, one may rightly indeed shout  "Fire!"; one may, depending on the law in operation, even be obliged to.  Falsely shouting "Fire!" in a crowded theater, i.e. shouting "Fire!"  when one believes there to be no fire in order to cause panic, was  interpreted not to be protected by the First Amendment.
> *The First Amendment holding in Schenck was later overturned by Brandenburg v. Ohio in 1969, which limited the scope of banned speech** to that which would be directed to and likely to incite imminent lawless action (e.g. a riot). The test in Brandenburg is the current High Court jurisprudence on the ability of government to proscribe speech after that fact*. Despite _Schenck_  being limited, the phrase "shouting fire in a crowded theater" has  since come to be known as synonymous with an action that the speaker  believes goes beyond the rights guaranteed by free speech, reckless or  malicious speech, or an action whose outcomes are blatantly obvious.


Shouting fire in a crowded theater - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Speech which is likely to result in lawless action e.g. a riot, murder or any lawless action is not supported under the first amendment.


----------



## BlindBoo (Apr 14, 2011)

Lasher said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



The Jews no more stole Israel from Palestine than we Americans stole America from the Indians.  The UN didn't create it.  Harry Truman didn't create it.  Jews with Guns and the will to do it, did (with a little help from their British friend/enemies) .  But that's a whole different story/thread.  Israel is a part of why, but not the only one.........

"Ancient History": U.S. Conduct in the Middle East Since World War II and the Folly of Intervention | Sheldon L. Richman | Cato Institute: Policy Analysis


----------



## bodecea (Apr 14, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...



It's worse than that.....Uncensored has provided so-called quotes that have no link back to the posts they came from.   Unless he can provide those links, it certainly looks like he is falsifying evidence.....again.  He has lied before...why should we take him at his word now?


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 14, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Right here folks.   According to Uncensored...his silly little perceptions are all the matter because if anyone tells him he is wrong, he simply chants "you lie, it's what you do. the party demands it...."   what ever that is supposed to mean.
> ...



The fact that you fail to differentiate between the radical ellements of the religion and the non radical parts has no bearing on anyone else on this thread. 
Defending islam is not the same as defending radical islam. As soon as you get that through your xenophobic skull the better.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 14, 2011)

hipeter924 said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...





> *The Schenck case*
> 
> Holmes, writing for a unanimous Court, ruled that it was a violation of the Espionage Act of 1917, (amended with the Sedition Act of 1918), to distribute flyers opposing the draft during World War I. Holmes argued this abridgment of free speech was permissible because it presented a "clear and present danger" to the government's recruitment efforts for the war. Holmes wrote:
> _*The most stringent protection of free speech would not protect a  man falsely shouting fire in a theater and causing a panic. *[...] The  question in every case is whether the words used are used in such  circumstances and are of such a nature as to create a clear and present  danger that they will bring about the substantive evils that Congress  has a right to prevent._ Holmes wrote of _falsely_ shouting fire, because, of course, if  there were a fire in a crowded theater, one may rightly indeed shout  "Fire!"; one may, depending on the law in operation, even be obliged to.  Falsely shouting "Fire!" in a crowded theater, i.e. shouting "Fire!"  when one believes there to be no fire in order to cause panic, was  interpreted not to be protected by the First Amendment.
> The First Amendment holding in _Schenck_ was later overturned by _Brandenburg v. Ohio_ in 1969, which limited the scope of banned speech* to that which would be directed to and likely to incite imminent lawless action (e.g. a riot). The test in Brandenburg is the current High Court jurisprudence on the ability of government to proscribe speech after that fact*. Despite _Schenck_  being limited, the phrase "shouting fire in a crowded theater" has  since come to be known as synonymous with an action that the speaker  believes goes beyond the rights guaranteed by free speech, reckless or  malicious speech, or an action whose outcomes are blatantly obvious.


Shouting fire in a crowded theater - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia[/QUOTE]

And?   Where is the court case determining that such speech as you mention is now illegal.  (BTW, the court case you mention was during WAR TIME, you DO know that, right?)


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 14, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Actually, I was under the impression that you are more in line with the radical Islamic way of thinking yourself.



No you aren't, but you figure that it might be a tact to salvage something of that tatters your argument is in.

It doesn't.



> Pulling your belief system out of thin air and not listening to any logic whatsoever.



What is my belief system?

Your desperation is showing.



> It looks like you have more in common with radicals...rude to anyone who disagrees with you...



I'm rude to you because you are a dolt. You are deliberately ignorant.

Duhhhrrrrsmith is stupid, for real. We both know that you are not actually stupid, you CHOOSE to act stupid here because to engage your brain would require you to impugn the position of your party.

For that, you deserve nothing other than contempt.

Oh, to equate someone thrashing you with words on a message board to acts of terrorism is yet more stupidity on your part.

Once you log off, what I post has ZERO effect on your life. When the Muslims you support act as they did at Ft. Hood, wives spend the rest of their lives without husbands, children spend the rest of their lives without fathers.

That you would equate words on an internet message board with THAT, shows the depth of the depravity which drives you. Once again demonstrating that you are worthy of nothing other than contempt.


----------



## hipeter924 (Apr 14, 2011)

bodecea said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> > hipeter924 said:
> ...



And?   Where is the court case determining that such speech as you mention is now illegal.  (*BTW, the court case you mention was during WAR TIME, you DO know that, right?*)[/quote]


> *Imminent lawless action*" is a term used in the United States Supreme Court case _Brandenburg v. Ohio_ (1969) to define the limits of constitutionally protected speech. The rule overturned the decision of the earlier _Schenck v. United States_ (1917), which had established "clear and present danger" as the constitutional limit for speech. Under the imminent lawless action test, speech is not protected by the First Amendment if the speaker intends to incite a violation of the law that is _both_  imminent and likely. While the precise meaning of "imminent" may be  ambiguous in some cases, the court provided later clarification in _Hess v. Indiana_  (1973). In this case, the court found that Hess's words did not fall  outside the limits of protected speech, in part, because his speech  "amounted to nothing more than advocacy of illegal action at some  indefinite future time,"[1] and therefore did not meet the imminence requirement. *The doctrine states that speech that will cause, or has as its purpose, "imminent lawless action" (such as a riot) does not have constitutional protection. As of 2009, "imminent lawless action" continues to be the test applied in free speech cases.*


Imminent lawless action - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Murder is by all accounts a breech of the law, and it clearly states 'imminent *lawless* action".


----------



## bodecea (Apr 14, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Right here folks.   According to Uncensored...his silly little perceptions are all the matter because if anyone tells him he is wrong, he simply chants "you lie, it's what you do. the party demands it...."   what ever that is supposed to mean.
> ...




What posts do your so-called quotes come from, Uncensored?   Why is there no linking arrow on them?   What are you trying to hide?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 14, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> It would be just as vacuous to beleive that there is an eminant threat by every Muslim.



What if it's only 1%

That would be 12 million terrorists intent on doing grave harm. You think we should just not concern ourselves with such a tiny group?



> You have a very different opinion about "normal people" than I do.



I should hope so.  Those I consider normal have jobs and homes - but not crack habits.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 14, 2011)

hipeter924 said:


> Then again the KKK, Black Nationalist groups, and some tea party members might find themselves at a psychologist or in prison. A good result overall.



And pretty much the entire DNC would.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 14, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Right here folks.   According to Uncensored...his silly little perceptions are all the matter because if anyone tells him he is wrong, he simply chants "you lie, it's what you do. the party demands it...."   what ever that is supposed to mean.
> ...




Why are there no linking arrows in your so-called quotes, Uncensored?   What posts did your so-called evidence come from?  Are you lying again?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 14, 2011)

bodecea said:


> So, you're not so keen on the 1st Amendment.




Psstttt...

Hey sparky, he's on your side..

LOL

Good to see that you're too stupid to grasp sarcasm, regardless of who posts it.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 14, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> > Then again the KKK, Black Nationalist groups, and some tea party members might find themselves at a psychologist or in prison. A good result overall.
> ...



Ah yes.   I can imagine you would very much like to lock up any political opposition.....you sound even more like radical Islamics by the post.   You even lie to serve your purpose like they are supposedly allowed to do.  Birds of a feather you are.


----------



## hipeter924 (Apr 14, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > So, you're not so keen on the 1st Amendment.
> ...


  Bodecea wants to defend to the death the rights of Muslims to call for the death of Jews and destruction of Israel...go figure...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 14, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> You were asked to show anyone defending RADICAL islam or terrorism and you failed to do that.
> Thanks again for further proving your that dishonesty has no limits. LOL



ROFL

Got caught up in your own lies, did you?

I never claimed that you scumbags support "wet water" (yeah, I know you're too stupid to grasp the reference!)

It was bod who decided to append that position to me.

I have said that leftists support Islam. I have said that leftists downplay the threat of terrorism.

I've proven both claims repeatedly.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 14, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > So, you're not so keen on the 1st Amendment.
> ...



Funny how you think of life as 'your side/my side'....I guess you just don't know how to think for yourself.   Explains alot about how you look at what other people do or say......it's how YOU operate.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 14, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Wait....wait a minute...      You say I support Islam because of what someone says to ME?



And she goes for a goal post move, fumbles and looks like a dishonest fool - yet again..

ROFL

Get thee to a baboonary.


----------



## sinister59 (Apr 14, 2011)

libs don't look at all non christians as enemies like the rich does . 

we screwed up by interment of Japanese Americans in WWII .

we no longer believe everyone hates us . oh except you .


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 14, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> The Jews no more stole Israel from Palestine than we Americans stole America from the Indians.  The UN didn't create it.  Harry Truman didn't create it.  Jews with Guns and the will to do it, did (with a little help from their British friend/enemies) .  But that's a whole different story/thread.  Israel is a part of why, but not the only one.........
> 
> "Ancient History": U.S. Conduct in the Middle East Since World War II and the Folly of Intervention | Sheldon L. Richman | Cato Institute: Policy Analysis



Would you support a UN action to forcibly evict the Jews from Israel?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 14, 2011)

bodecea said:


> What posts do your so-called quotes come from, Uncensored?   Why is there no linking arrow on them?   What are you trying to hide?



Hey stupid, the funny blue underline is a hyperlink - click on it..

Even a fucking Mac user should be at least that technically savvy...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 14, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Why are there no linking arrows in your so-called quotes,



Wow are you fucking stupid.

I guess it isn't an act...

(You even back-quote the hyperlink...)

ROFL

Have a banana!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 14, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Ah yes.   I can imagine you would very much like to lock up any political opposition.....



Yeah, that's what I said - shit fer brains...


----------



## hipeter924 (Apr 14, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > The Jews no more stole Israel from Palestine than we Americans stole America from the Indians.  The UN didn't create it.  Harry Truman didn't create it.  Jews with Guns and the will to do it, did (with a little help from their British friend/enemies) .  But that's a whole different story/thread.  Israel is a part of why, but not the only one.........
> ...


The UN as a body should be in court for covering up human rights abuses.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 14, 2011)

sinister59 said:


> libs don't look at all non christians as enemies like the rich does .



YOU certainly look at all Christians as enemies, though.

You wouldn't know a liberal if one came up bit you.

Here's a clue, I am a liberal - a real one.

Leftists like bodecea and duhhhhrrrsmith are not - they are in fact, anti-liberal, authoritarians.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 14, 2011)

hipeter924 said:


> The UN as a body should be in court for covering up human rights abuses.



I would be satisfied with simply evicting them from their posh digs in New York and cutting off all funding of them.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 14, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Why are there no linking arrows in your so-called quotes,
> ...



There is no hyper link on any of those so-called quotes....and now you are blowing smoke about it.   You DID lie and make those up.    Pretty clear that you do nothing but lie.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 14, 2011)

bodecea said:


> There is no hyper link on any of those so-called quotes....



BWAHAHAHAH

What a fucking doofus....


----------



## bodecea (Apr 14, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > There is no hyper link on any of those so-called quotes....
> ...



Well, actually, I was hoping for once that you would be honest enough to actually quote REAL quotes.   I was foolish to think you would be honest...true in that regard.


You are nothing BUT a liar who makes up stuff.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 14, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Well, actually, I was hoping for once that you would be honest enough to actually quote REAL quotes.



You're worthless.

A complete fucking retard.

Join smith, you two are of the same, low caliber.


----------



## BlindBoo (Apr 14, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > It would be just as vacuous to beleive that there is an eminant threat by every Muslim.
> ...



Yes and if it was only .1 percent it would still be 1.2 million......I do not think we should go bat-shit crazy against all Muslims because of it.  I don't feel it is an emminant threat.  

Where normal people talk without having to resort to lame insults in response to someone who disagrees.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 14, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Right here folks.   According to Uncensored...his silly little perceptions are all the matter because if anyone tells him he is wrong, he simply chants "you lie, it's what you do. the party demands it...."   what ever that is supposed to mean.
> ...



Bumping Uncensored's fake quotes.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 14, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> Yes and if it was only .1 percent it would still be 1.2 million......I do not think we should go bat-shit crazy against all Muslims because of it.  I don't feel it is an emminant threat.



How many attempted attacks a month rise to the level of "eminent?" 



> Where normal people talk without having to resort to lame insults in response to someone who disagrees.



At DailyKOS and Huggingglue?

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## BlindBoo (Apr 14, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > The Jews no more stole Israel from Palestine than we Americans stole America from the Indians.  The UN didn't create it.  Harry Truman didn't create it.  Jews with Guns and the will to do it, did (with a little help from their British friend/enemies) .  But that's a whole different story/thread.  Israel is a part of why, but not the only one.........
> ...



ROTF.  The UN doesn't have that kind of power.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 14, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Bumping Uncensored's fake quotes.



?

What is "fake" about them, dumbfuck?


http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...threat-from-radical-islam-11.html#post3474577


If you're not stoned out of your gourd on drugs, well that's just sad.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 14, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Bumping Uncensored's fake quotes.
> ...



The individual quotes...what posts are they from?    You can't tell us because you made them   up.   You are nothing if not a consistant liar.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 14, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> ROTF.  The UN doesn't have that kind of power.



That's what Muammar Gaddaffi said...

The question remains, would YOU support a UN led coalition (US Forces) to drive the Jews from Israel in order that the PLO and Hamas could establish a Muslim state?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 14, 2011)

bodecea said:


> The individual quotes...what posts are they from?    You can't tell us because you made them   up.   You are nothing if not a consistant liar.



If you try climbing to the branch to the left of the cage, maybe you can find a better flinging angle..


----------



## bodecea (Apr 14, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > The individual quotes...what posts are they from?    You can't tell us because you made them   up.   You are nothing if not a consistant liar.
> ...



You're a proven liar.  You don't even dare show us what posts your so-called quotes came from.   Why?   What are you afraid of?    We already know you made them up.  That's why they don't have links.


----------



## BlindBoo (Apr 14, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > ROTF.  The UN doesn't have that kind of power.
> ...



Let me rephrase it for you.  The UN doesn't have that kind of authority.  So no I wouldn't

Perhaps you are thinking of the UN Security Council.  Still no.

Why?  What does a specious question like that do for you?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 14, 2011)

bodecea said:


> You're a proven liar.



Of course I am, your inability to click a hyperlink is all the proof anyone needs.

ROFL

You truly are a retard..

Scamper along now, little feral one.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 14, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> Let me rephrase it for you.  The UN doesn't have that kind of authority.  So no I wouldn't
> 
> Perhaps you are thinking of the UN Security Council.  Still no.



Are you saying that the U.N. Security Council is not part of the U.N.?



> Why?  What does a specious question like that do for you?



I'm just trying to figure out how deep your Antisemitism runs.


----------



## BlindBoo (Apr 14, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Let me rephrase it for you.  The UN doesn't have that kind of authority.  So no I wouldn't
> ...



Do you not understand the difference between the power the Security Council retains veruses the power of the General Assembly?

They, like Christian and Muslims believe in a supernatural beings.  So I lump them in with other major religions in that it is a system for controlling the population.


----------



## Political Junky (Apr 14, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Let me rephrase it for you.  The UN doesn't have that kind of authority.  So no I wouldn't
> ...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T9GFPy6eO9s]YouTube - The Nixon Tapes: Evidence of a Racist, Anti-Semitic Richard Nixon, a Republican[/ame]


----------



## bodecea (Apr 14, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Right here folks.   According to Uncensored...his silly little perceptions are all the matter because if anyone tells him he is wrong, he simply chants "you lie, it's what you do. the party demands it...."   what ever that is supposed to mean.
> ...



Anyone else able to click on the quotes...the ones that all start with "Bode" and have them take you back to the original post?    No?   Neither can I....because there IS no original post.   They are made up by Uncensored.   That's what he does....lie and make stuff up.


----------



## logical4u (Apr 14, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...



Yet, you are the one that can't do a control F or search an online book for "Abraham".


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 14, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> Do you not understand the difference between the power the Security Council retains veruses the power of the General Assembly?



I said nothing of the General Assembly, I said the UN.

{UN Resolution Passes: Attack on Libya Looms
France, Britain Race to Strike Targets in Libya}

UN Resolution Passes: Attack on Libya Looms -- News from Antiwar.com

Was that the General Assembly? AP said simply "UN."

You're just playing games.

The UN calls for attacks on nations all the time. No doubt France would love to Nuke Israel, Russia wouldn't object, Brits may not either.

Maybe if the democrats can get America in general to hate Jews the way the DNC does, it will be a done deal...


----------



## BlindBoo (Apr 14, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Do you not understand the difference between the power the Security Council retains veruses the power of the General Assembly?
> ...



From the first sentance of your link: 

In a 10-0 vote (with five members abstaining), the *United Nations Security Council* Thursday approved an attack on Libya

You prove once again that you really don't know what you are talking about.

Hahahahahahahahaha....um....ha.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 14, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> From the first sentance of your link:
> 
> In a 10-0 vote (with five members abstaining), the *United Nations Security Council* Thursday approved an attack on Libya



Almost as if the security council was PART of the UN...


----------



## bodecea (Apr 15, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Right here folks.   According to Uncensored...his silly little perceptions are all the matter because if anyone tells him he is wrong, he simply chants "you lie, it's what you do. the party demands it...."   what ever that is supposed to mean.
> ...



Bumping these unlinked quotes.   Anyone been able to find what posts they are in yet?   Uncensored doesn't seem to be able to......of course, if he made them up, that would explain a lot.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 15, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > Uh you do realize that what you just said doesn't even follow the conversation don't you??
> ...



Aww are you leaving?? I do find in interesting hwo you continue to cut and paste excerpts of posts as you ignroe the context that they are in so youi can reptend it never existed.

What aere you afraid of?? Furthermore, if you are not afraid then why not rtepond to the post in it's entirety??



drsmith1072 said:


> Uh you do realize that what you just said doesn't even follow the conversation don't you??
> 
> I pointed out that it has already been explained to you and bin laden does not speak for all muslims and you respond with some bs line about how all muslims are responsible for 9/11 followed by non-applicable ad hom as if it is a valid alternative to your new line of bs.
> 
> ...



BTW thanks for doing exactly what I said you would do. LOL You are so predictable i almost feel sorry for you. LOL


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 15, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > It would be just as vacuous to beleive that there is an eminant threat by every Muslim.
> ...




There goes u2008 making shite up AGAIN. LOL 



Uncensored2008 said:


> > You have a very different opinion about "normal people" than I do.
> 
> 
> 
> I should hope so.  Those I consider normal have jobs and homes - but not crack habits.




Uh I think we figured out u2008's problem, apparently he has "crack habits" and that must be why his posts are pointless and unsubstantiated and why he is so paranoid and thinks everyone who doesn't agree with him is a terrorist or terrorist sympathizer. LOL


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 15, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > You were asked to show anyone defending RADICAL islam or terrorism and you failed to do that.
> ...



What lie?? How about some specifics?? I have shown specifcs that actually show that you have lied and then lied about not lying so where are your specifics?? 



Uncensored2008 said:


> I never claimed that you scumbags support "wet water" (yeah, I know you're too stupid to grasp the reference!)
> 
> It was bod who decided to append that position to me.
> 
> I have said that leftists support Islam. I have said that leftists downplay the threat of terrorism.




Uh you have read the title and topic of this thread and your own posts haven't you?? Bod listed several of your post where you did just that and then you were asked to prove that the left has defended RADICAL islam and you posted an out of context quote from drock where he claims to defend islam, NOT RADICAL ISLAM, when comparing the religion to christianity but that both are stupid. 

Furthermore, in case you missed it by claiming that "islam is islam" and your "wet water" analogy you show that you have taken the postion that the left defends radical islam because it's obvious that you believe all of islam is radical. This exposes yet another of your LIES. 



Uncensored2008 said:


> I've proven both claims repeatedly.



No you haven't but you obviously think claiming it repeatedly makes it so, when it doesn't. 



drsmith1072 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...



Oh and the fact that you continue to run away from the full and complete context further exposes what a coward you truly are.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh and if all of islam is radical then what are your opinions of lew alcindor and cassius clay?? Why haven't you rounded up those radicals??


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 15, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Wait....wait a minute...      You say I support Islam because of what someone says to ME?
> ...



LOL this coming from you who tries to claim he has proven that the left as a whole supports, defends and promotes RADICAL islam based on comments made about islam.

The fact that you believe all of islam is radical is the flaw in your argument and shows that you have a long way to go before you try to criticize anyone else about moving the goal posts.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 15, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> sinister59 said:
> 
> 
> > libs don't look at all non christians as enemies like the rich does .
> ...



There you go exposing your dishonesty AGAIN as you try to put words into people mouths and lie about others.

BTW just because you choose to liberally believe everything right propaganda feeds you it doesn't make you a liberal. LOL 

Care to explain how you consider yourself a liberal??


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 15, 2011)

logical4u said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



OK so the fact that you can only parrot your avoidance I will take your inability to prove your own claims, even though you claim it's easy to do, as an admission that you can't.

You lose and your failure to prove your own arguments show that to be the case. 

Thanks for playing and proving that you are a waste of pixels.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 15, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> sinister59 said:
> 
> 
> > libs don't look at all non christians as enemies like the rich does .
> ...



  Once again, you show that you cannot handle people as they are...to reach your simpleton level, you have to put people in neat little boxes of your own making.   That's the only way you can deal.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 15, 2011)

What bod is trying to say is that she is nothing.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 15, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> What bod is trying to say is that she is nothing.





It apparently comforts you to think that, doesn't it?


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 15, 2011)

bodecea said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > What bod is trying to say is that she is nothing.
> ...




Yeah, you nailed it for sure.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 15, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> What bod is trying to say is that she is nothing.



Says the troll who has added NOTHING to this thread. 

The last few times that you tried to add something to substantial to the thread you turned tail and ran from the debate after having your spin called out for the worthless tripe that it was. 

Since then you have shown that all you have to offer it trolling and name calling. Your above trolling is an example of that.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 15, 2011)

I added plenty to the thread back before the troll duo of bod & smith took over.

Once you guys came, all communication effectively ended as you did your little thing of circling around biting ankles and pretending you actually have something to say.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 15, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> I added plenty to the thread back before the troll duo of bod & smith took over.
> 
> Once you guys came, all communication effectively ended as you did your little thing of circling around biting ankles and pretending you actually have something to say.



Really? I have to ask because your first few posts were nothing but trolling that discarded other peoples posts as you claimed that they were incoherent or irrelevant even though you failed to show how they were either which is more of your substanceless trolling. 

I was in this thread BEFORE you trolled in and so was bod. That is, unless you were posting under a different name?

Bod's first post came in on page 6. 

My first was on page 11

So where did you chime in?  Where and what was this substance that you claim to have presented??

If there is as much as you claim then you should be able to provide it easilly enough.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 15, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> I added plenty to the thread back before the troll duo of bod & smith took over.
> 
> Once you guys came, all communication effectively ended as you did your little thing of circling around biting ankles and pretending you actually have something to say.



Oh dear....we just ruined things for you, didn't we?


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 15, 2011)

bodecea said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > I added plenty to the thread back before the troll duo of bod & smith took over.
> ...



We never should have asked them to substantiate their claims. LOL That is where we went wrong. We expected them to act like adults and actually have an honest debate about the claims and arguments that were made in this thread. However, that, along with daring to question their opinions, makes us trolls according to allie who is the perfect example of a troll. LOL


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 15, 2011)

No, insanely I think this is sort of fun.

I can imagine you guys hunched over your puters, carefully reading and noting the posts. 

Fucking hilarious.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 15, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> No, insanely I think this is sort of fun.
> 
> I can imagine you guys hunched over your puters, carefully reading and noting the posts.
> 
> Fucking hilarious.



So, that's what you do?   Imagine people hunched over their computers?


----------



## FYI (Apr 15, 2011)

The Dem's and Lib's live in a fantasy world where they believe by taking a "kumbaya" approach and asserting that "peaceful" muslims are tolerant and willing to accept other faith's and if they're nice to them, "radical" islam will all of a sudden decide they like us.
Truth is there are no peaceful muslims, they say the "radical" minority doesn't represent the larger majority of believers, yet it seems the minority has the loudest voice in the "religion".
Fact is we never see "peaceful muslims" demonstrating against the so-called radicals, but we have seen plenty of mass demonstrations in islamic countries with people burning the U.S. flag and chanting "Death to America".
I believe in judging people by their actions, not words, muslims have shown they have no tolerance or desire for tolerance of other religions, example: the rioting and violence after the nut job in Florida burned a koran, IT'S A FUCKING BOOK, they can print more.
Call me a bigot all you want, muslims around the world have publicly professed that they want me dead.
The feeling is mutual.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 15, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> What bod is trying to say is that she is nothing.



She never does.

She's damn near as vacuous as that moron smith.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 15, 2011)

bodecea said:


> It apparently comforts you to think that, doesn't it?



Actually it kind of saddens me. I think you are capable of much more, but choose to play the buffoon. (Or baboon, as the case may be.)


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 15, 2011)

Baboons have more wit.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 15, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > What bod is trying to say is that she is nothing.
> ...



You poor poor posters.   We pick on you mercilessly.   Imagine the problems you are having with us expecting you to:

1) tell the truth

2) back up your statements


Those are really out of the blue, unfair expectations we are putting you under.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 15, 2011)

Ah, the name calling....obviously due to a lack of any factual foundation from you two.   


Couldn't run up the white flag any clearer, could you?


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 15, 2011)

What did we lie about?

I doubt if you can come up with a coherent answer. It's far too specific a question.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 15, 2011)

Jroc said:


> *Senate to Hold Hearings on Anti-Muslim Bigotry*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They trivialize it because their beloved asshat Obama told them during his campaign that all we needed to do was be nicer to them.

Funny how they tried to do away with the "war on terror", and changed it to an "Overseas contingency operation".......Yeah, that sure worked!......Those extremists just love us now.

Funny how Obama was given a Nobel "PEACE PRIZE", and has only ratcheted up non-peace activities, too include bombing Lybia.....And for what?.....Christ, Sadaam was cowering in a hole two weeks after shock and awe began, Quadaffi was seen yesterday doing doughnuts in an SUV in Tripoli.......Yeah, he sure is worried about Obama and his calls for Quadaffi to leave.

Bottom line, dem's trivialize it because they are friggin' idiots, nothing more!


----------



## bodecea (Apr 15, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> *What did we lie about?*
> 
> I doubt if you can come up with a coherent answer. It's far too specific a question.



Ask your buddy Uncensored why he keeps making up quotes.


----------



## BlindBoo (Apr 15, 2011)

FYI said:


> The Dem's and Lib's live in a fantasy world where they believe by taking a "kumbaya" approach and asserting that "peaceful" muslims are tolerant and willing to accept other faith's and if they're nice to them, "radical" islam will all of a sudden decide they like us.
> Truth is there are no peaceful muslims, they say the "radical" minority doesn't represent the larger majority of believers, yet it seems the minority has the loudest voice in the "religion".
> Fact is we never see "peaceful muslims" demonstrating against the so-called radicals, but we have seen plenty of mass demonstrations in islamic countries with people burning the U.S. flag and chanting "Death to America".
> I believe in judging people by their actions, not words, muslims have shown they have no tolerance or desire for tolerance of other religions, example: the rioting and violence after the nut job in Florida burned a koran, IT'S A FUCKING BOOK, they can print more.
> ...



Pseudo-cons live in a world of their own design.  Where they can dream up their fantasy world where American liberals all join hands and sing "kumbaya" while inviting Radical Muslims to dinners.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 15, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Right here folks.   According to Uncensored...his silly little perceptions are all the matter because if anyone tells him he is wrong, he simply chants "you lie, it's what you do. the party demands it...."   what ever that is supposed to mean.
> ...



Maybe one of you can find the posts your so-called quotes come from.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 15, 2011)

And thank you bod for illustrating the point.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 15, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> FYI said:
> 
> 
> > The Dem's and Lib's live in a fantasy world where they believe by taking a "kumbaya" approach and asserting that "peaceful" muslims are tolerant and willing to accept other faith's and if they're nice to them, "radical" islam will all of a sudden decide they like us.
> ...


Kinda funny how those liberal idiots up in Berkeley actually invited radical muslims to come live in their community after their release from Gitmo.......Bet they would have some quite entertaining and enlightening "dinners", eh?

Yep, liberals are fuckin' idiots....No doubt about it.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 15, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> FYI said:
> 
> 
> > The Dem's and Lib's live in a fantasy world where they believe by taking a "kumbaya" approach and asserting that "peaceful" muslims are tolerant and willing to accept other faith's and if they're nice to them, "radical" islam will all of a sudden decide they like us.
> ...



That certainly seems to be the case in this thread, doesn't it?


----------



## bodecea (Apr 15, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> And thank you bod for illustrating the point.



Look....you've not shown where Uncensored's so-called quotes came from.   I'm so surprised.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 15, 2011)

Waiting for you to direct me to the lies we've told. 

I honestly have no fucking idea what you're talking about. So I assume neither do you.


----------



## BlindBoo (Apr 15, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > FYI said:
> ...



Shirely, opps I mean surely, you have some reputable publication to back that up right?  I mean it's not like the pseudo-connies have a reputation for telling the truth...


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 15, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> Waiting for you to direct me to the lies we've told.
> 
> I honestly have no fucking idea what you're talking about. So I assume neither do you.


Nothing new there, Allie.

Just more of the tired, same ol' same ol'.

A box of o' rocks, is a box o' rocks.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 15, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...


Here ya' go!:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qnOwsmZZhiw]YouTube - Sean Hannity Fox News Berkeley Code Pink Wacko Wants Guantanamo Detainees Dating Her Cousin[/ame]

And just for further proof that liberals are fuckin' idiots, just check out these liberal clowns:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PEixq4LUfsU]YouTube - Nixin Baffles College Liberals Again![/ame]


----------



## bodecea (Apr 15, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> Waiting for you to direct me to the lies we've told.
> 
> I honestly have no fucking idea what you're talking about. So I assume neither do you.



How odd that you don't know...when I just bumped the post for you.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 15, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Right here folks.   According to Uncensored...his silly little perceptions are all the matter because if anyone tells him he is wrong, he simply chants "you lie, it's what you do. the party demands it...."   what ever that is supposed to mean.
> ...



Bumping for Allie....AGAIN.

See how Uncensored lies and makes up quotes?


----------



## LilOlLady (Apr 15, 2011)

There would not be a threat if we did not invade and occupy Muslim land. The biggest threat to this nation is illegal immigration, radical christians, white supremacist groups and radical extremist repbulicans. The most dangerous acts on this nations has not been by radical Muslims.
research the radical atrocites done by America.

*Worst atrocities committed by America in American History?*
http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080614182055AA4ie3G


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 15, 2011)

You research it, you anti-American piece of shit.

And then show us the numbers.


----------



## The T (Apr 15, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> You research it, you anti-American piece of shit.
> 
> And then show us the numbers.


 
I don't think YAHOO ANSWERS is quite any source...do you?


----------



## hipeter924 (Apr 15, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...


^Summary of this thread


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 18, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Ah, the name calling....obviously due to a lack of any factual foundation from you two.
> 
> 
> Couldn't run up the white flag any clearer, could you?



AS already stated it's all that they have left. They have no valid argument and the only one they present is based on their own bias where they have to claim that all muslims are radical in order to support their spin. 

Lew alcindor and cassius clay, how radical were those two muslims??


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 18, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> What did we lie about?
> 
> I doubt if you can come up with a coherent answer. It's far too specific a question.



According to your previous stance in defending logical, we don't have to prove our claims but instead you must prove us wrong.  

Or have you flip flopped on that one already?? 

Besides that, your previous dishonesty has been exposed but you ignored it and pretended it didn't exist. Even now you admit that you think it's funny that we would go back and post your own words, so why should we do it now when you already admitted that you could care less that you are a proven liar??


----------



## Dr.Drock (Apr 18, 2011)

This stupid thread isn't dead yet?

I guess I'm not helping with this bump.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 18, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



And yet according to the his own source jester is reaching for something that's already over and berkeley did NOT invite them as jester claimed.

Berkeley Votes Against Offering Gitmo Detainees a New Home

Berkeley Votes Against Offering Gitmo Detainees a New Home - FoxNews.com


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 18, 2011)

Dr.Drock said:


> This stupid thread isn't dead yet?
> 
> I guess I'm not helping with this bump.



My fault, I thought some posts needed to be addressed. Not that it matters with trolls like u2008 and allie based on how they tend to ignore facts that counter their spin but I said the hell with it and posted anyway.


----------



## BlindBoo (Apr 18, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



Code Pink does not represent all Democrats/liberals any more that the racist teabaggers represent all Republicans/conservatives.  I guess some morons have a hard time grasping that fact.  BTW, Berkely rejected the resolution.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 18, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...


And yet according to my own source, it was LIBERALS in Berkeley who brought it up for a vote in the first place......Not that a tried and true far lefty like you would ever have the balls to admit it.

Further proving, that liberals are fuckin' idiots!


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 18, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...


Racist teabaggers?

Wow, now your calling gay men who engage in that disgusting act racists.

Interesting.

I thought you liberal idiots were supposed to be so tolerant.


----------



## Dr.Drock (Apr 18, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> > This stupid thread isn't dead yet?
> ...



Fair enough I took my shot at it as well, but you'll find (as i did) that asking bigots to give an intellectual reason for their bigotry is useless.  You'll just always have people who are more than willing to judge people who look/believe different based on what the bottom 
.0000000001% of the group/race does.


The highlight for me in this thread was when I asked how I was "pro islamic terrorists" and Un2008 referred to my post where I said Islam is a stupid religion (I'm atheist, I think they all are).

So from now on remember, if you call something stupid, it's because you support it.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 18, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



Actually YOU claimed that "THOSE liberal idiots in berkeley", which you believe to be a bastion for all things liberal, "invited radical muslims" to come live in their community and yet even foxnews admitted that berkeley did NOT invite them.  




Wicked Jester said:


> Kinda funny how *those liberal idiots up in Berkeley actually invited radical muslims to come live in their community* after their release from Gitmo.......Bet they would have some quite entertaining and enlightening "dinners", eh?
> 
> Yep, liberals are fuckin' idiots....No doubt about it.



Based on your own words it's obvious that you were referring to berkeley as a whole and the fact is that your claims is FALSE. 

Face it, you tried to make a claim that turned out to be WRONG. However, when given the opportunity to be honest you once again prove yourself to be a dishonest hack and show that you lack the integrty to admit when you are WRONG.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 18, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



See boo, notice how this cowardly troll avoids what you actually said because he has no counter to what you actually said. 

It's obvious that you were referring to argument from the right that you cannot hold all tea partiers/conservative/republicans accountable for the acts of a few bad apples and now this troll is trying to hold all liberals accountable for the actions of the code pink members. 

You make a valid point that counters his spin and yet all he can do is turn tail and run from the actual content and it's context because he has nothing valid to offer after being exposed as dishonest.


----------



## Antiderivative (Apr 18, 2011)

These are the people who want to send Muslims to the moon.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 18, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...


It's obvious, COWARD, that your lil' buddy made a slur that is considered offensive to gays. Doesn't matter what the context was.....But then, you're not exactly the brightest light on the ol' christmas tree so, we should not expect you to understand.

Good to see ya' got a new lil' buddy, TROLL!


----------



## bodecea (Apr 18, 2011)

Antiderivative said:


> These are the people who want to send Muslims to the moon.



Are you kidding?   Then they'd never get to sleep at night worrying what them evil Moooslims are up to on the Moon.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 18, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Antiderivative said:
> 
> 
> > These are the people who want to send Muslims to the moon.
> ...


Nice to see you're still too stupid to add anything of substance there, Bodey.

Some things just never change!


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 18, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



This coming from you, the COWARD who is running away from what other posters actually said because he is too scared to focus on the actual content and has to take what they said out of context in a desperate attempt to attack them for something that they never actually said. 

Thanks for trolling but as per usual you fell flat on you face.

BTW coward, you skipped my other post that points out your dishonesty. Imagine that.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 18, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Antiderivative said:
> ...



My goodness, it didn't take long for you to make it about ME.   At least I was talking about the topic....Muslims.   You decided to bypass that and talk about me.   Am I to be honored....?


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 18, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Antiderivative said:
> ...



Uh you do realize that what you trolled in with did not consist of substance don't you? LOL 

Then the only substantive point that you tried to make was based on your own LIES. 

Berkeley did not INVITE radical mulisms to live in their community and for you to continue to claim so after being shown to be wrong just further exposes your dishonesty and lack of integrity.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 18, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...


Your lil' liberal buddy made the lame attempt, much like you have in the past, that Tea Partiers are racist. And, your lil' liberal buddy DID use a derogatory term to describe those Tea PARTIERS. Ya' going to try and deny it?

Right there, your lil' buddy lost all integrity, much like you do everytime you show up and post.

And yes, those LIBERAL loons up in Berkeley did invite extremists to come and live in their community. Are you going to say that those who did the inviting, and had it put up for vote weren't liberals, and didn't live in Berkeley......Are you really going to try and claim that, Lil' man?

LMAO!


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 18, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



PROVE IT! The fact is that I have NOT made any such attempt to label the entire group as racist so thanks for lying about me since it's obvious that you lack the integrity to address the lies that you told by trying to cover for them with more lies. 



Wicked Jester said:


> And, your lil' liberal buddy DID use a derogatory term to describe those Tea PARTIERS. Ya' going to try and deny it?



Actually THIS was what you actually said in response to his post as you tried to change the subject because you couldn't actually address what he actually said.



Wicked Jester said:


> [Racist teabaggers?
> 
> Wow, now your calling gay men who engage in that disgusting act racists.
> 
> ...



So, care to explain why your new line of spin does not tie in with your previous attempts to try and claim that blindboo was calling gay men who engage in the act of tea bagging racist, when it was pretty obvious that he was referring to tea partiers and how the most extreme of the tea partiers do not repesent republicans as a whole?? 

Why did your argument change?? What are you afraid of NOW??




Wicked Jester said:


> Right there, your lil' buddy lost all integrity, much like you do everytime you show up and post.



Based on how you constantly try to spin, take things out of context and move the goal posts even as you run away from your previous comments you lack the integrity to judge anyone elses. 



Wicked Jester said:


> And yes, those LIBERAL loons up in Berkeley did invite extremists to come and live in their community. Are you going to say that those who did the inviting, and had it put up for vote weren't liberals, and didn't live in Berkeley......Are you really going to try and claim that, Lil' man?
> 
> LMAO!



Actually I posted a link from your own source that shows that they weren't invited. You lose and continuing to lie about it only makes you look even more ridiculous.

Here it is AGAIN
Berkeley Votes Against Offering Gitmo Detainees a New Home - FoxNews.com

Isn't it interested how the FACTS counter your spin and you still believe that you are correct?? LOL 
Try not to trip over yourself as you turn tail and run away AGAIN.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 18, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Antiderivative said:
> 
> 
> > These are the people who want to send Muslims to the moon.
> ...


 
What do you think a couple million mooooslims are doing right now?

I think they're killing people, seeking to kill people, beating their wives, raping the wives of others, killing women and children happily...among their own, complete strangers, it's all good; and thinking up new and ingenious ways to plow up their nether regions. And doing this in the name of Allah! And being rewarded by other believers for killing and dying...

Do you think that's evil? Or do you  just not care?


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 18, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Antiderivative said:
> ...



Is allie trying to argue that muslims want to take over the moon?? 

Look at what was stated and then look at allies opening reply. LOL

BTW allie, evil exists and all shapes, sizes, religions and races. Condemning all of one for the acts of the few is beyond ignorant.


----------



## BlindBoo (Apr 18, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



I really didn't mean to offend you.  But it was a tea party member who first referred to their members as Teabaggers.  Sorry if that bunched your panties into a tight wad.   Now then care to answer the point that not all Democrats are represented by code Pink just like not all Gay Teabaggering, Tea Partiers and their opinion on teabagging) are associated with the TeaParty or Republicans in general.


----------



## BlindBoo (Apr 18, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...




Poor Wicked Liar.  Backed into a corner and can do nothing but lie to get out.

Teabaggers is what the Teaparty called themselves.  I can't help it if they were not up on their gay slang before they chose it.  I sure as hell didn't know it meant .....um...well....nevermind.  Nope not all Teabaggers are racist.  Some are.  Not all Democrats symphasize with Code Pink.  The City of Berkely voted the proposal down.

Integrity is not something you can give out.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 18, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...


You didn't offend me, you made yourself look like an idiot by trying to infer that the Tea Party movement is racist, like many lib's try to do to many who don't believe your beloved Obama's BS. That tactic is worn out. Time for you lib's to come up with some other ridiculous excuse.

Now, you cannot deny that it was lib's in BERKELEY who invited extremists to come join their community, and went so far as to put it up for vote........Good thing for that community, more sensible people prevailed.......Face it. YES, lib's in Berkeley DID invite extremists to come live in their community, and put it up for vote!

It doesn't matter that all dem's aren't represented by code pink. It matters that it was LIB'S who did the invite, and put it up for vote.

My wifes a dem. Conservative not liberal. So, obviously not all dem's think like the idiotic liberal side of their party. Nor do they think like the idiotic progressive side of their party.

You and Dr can spin it until the cows come home. Doesn't change the facts that it was done by lib's up in Berkeley!


----------



## bodecea (Apr 18, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Antiderivative said:
> ...



People do bad things to people all over the world...they don't need a religion as an excuse to do so.   You apparently believe that they do.   If that were the case, the only bad people in the world "killing people, seeking to kill people, beating their wives, raping the wives of others, killing women and children happily" would be Muslims.

Is THAT what you are asserting?

(And don't be a coward and run away from my question...again)


----------



## BlindBoo (Apr 18, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



You sure sounded offended.  Not once did I say (nor did I infer) that all teabaggers are racist.  That is a lie that you cannot prove.  

You should take some classes on logic.  Your's is flawed.

I'm not offended when a known liar calls me an idot or says that I lack integrity.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 18, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...


Your exact words:

"Any more than racist "TEABAGGERS" represent all republicans"

You know damn good and well what you were infering, ya' fuckin' liar!

LMAO!


----------



## logical4u (Apr 18, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...




Yet, you are the one that can't do a control F or search an online book for "Abraham".

I am proving you would rather stand on the sideline and "jeer" than actually get some facts.

You have said you read the Bible.  What was Jacob renamed by the Lord?


----------



## bodecea (Apr 18, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



Where's the "ALL" in that statement you quoted?9


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 18, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...




actaully the tactic that is more worn out is when right winger take something said and spin it try and mean something that it did no so they can label and attack those who dare to disagree with them. It's pretty obvcious to those not blinded by partisan hatred such as yourself that he was not referring to all tea partiers as racist but instead referring to a specific group within the tea party. So it's funny how you spin that and try to claim he was calling the entire tea party racist whenit is clear that he was not.



Wicked Jester said:


> Now, you cannot deny that it was lib's in BERKELEY who invited extremists to come join their community, and went so far as to put it up for vote........Good thing for that community, more sensible people prevailed.......Face it. YES, lib's in Berkeley DID invite extremists to come live in their community, and put it up for vote!



Once again you expose your dishonesty. The city rejected the proposal and unless you can show that any radical muslim was actually invited by the majority of the libs in berkeley then it's pretty obvious that you've got NOTHING as per usual. 



Wicked Jester said:


> It doesn't matter that all dem's aren't represented by code pink. It matters that it was LIB'S who did the invite, and put it up for vote.



Actually yeah it does, due to the fact that you are trying to blame ALL libs at berkeley and unless you can show that the code pink members in your clip represent all libs at berkeley then your claim is patently false. 



Wicked Jester said:


> My wifes a dem. Conservative not liberal. So, obviously not all dem's think like the idiotic liberal side of their party. Nor do they think like the idiotic progressive side of their party.



LOL sure she is. Just like you have those two highly successful restaurants that you can't name, a waitress that makes $90,000 a year, and re-elinsted when you were too old and didn't know about the age waiver requirement at that time. I just love the way you try to adapt your persona to suit the argument in a desperate attempt to give validity to an already countered argument. 



Wicked Jester said:


> You and Dr can spin it until the cows come home. Doesn't change the facts that it was done by lib's up in Berkeley!



Based on how your argument has shifted to try and fill gaps that have been pointed out in the previous versions of your argument, it's pretty obvious that you are the one spinning. LOL


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 18, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



IF you had any intellegence you would realize that he is referring to a SPECIFC kind of tea partier and not tea partiers as a whole. This is obviously based on the arguments presented by many right wingers that you cannot label the whole based on the actions of the few. 

Face it, you read something into it that is not there and are now following through with your misguided assumption as you try to call someone else a liar based on YOUR mistake.


----------



## BlindBoo (Apr 18, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



Bwaaahahahahaha

Can't even quote correctly. 

 "Code Pink does not represent all Democrats/liberals any more that the racist teabaggers represent all Republicans/conservatives."

"the racist teabaggers" would infer that there are teabaggers that are not racist too.  But I understand logic is not your cup of tea.


----------



## BlindBoo (Apr 18, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



He can't even get the quote right......he had to change it to make it sound more prejudice.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 18, 2011)

logical4u said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



It is not my burden to look up and prove or disprove your claims. That burden is yours. 

You claim it's easy and yet you refuse to look up and cite specific passages that address your claims. The fact that you claim it's so easy even as you refuse to do it proves nothing about me and plenty about you, your dishonesty and lack of integrity.  

Thanks for trolling, you have admitted that you will not prove your claims it's over and you lost.


----------



## logical4u (Apr 18, 2011)

LilOlLady said:


> There would not be a threat if we did not invade and occupy Muslim land. The biggest threat to this nation is illegal immigration, radical christians, white supremacist groups and radical extremist repbulicans. The most dangerous acts on this nations has not been by radical Muslims.
> research the radical atrocites done by America.
> 
> *Worst atrocities committed by America in American History?*
> Worst atrocities committed by America in American History? - Yahoo! Answers



You posted someone's OPINION???????  Are you joining smith and bod in the search for truth?

Since you are so "up on the peaceful muslims", will you explain what country the United States was "occupying" going into the 1800s that and why Jefferson had to battle "those peaceful muslims" that were pirating our merchant ships and enslaving the crews?  Will you explain how the muslims took so many countries (hint, it wasn't thru evangelizing)?  Please, do some research and get back to me.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 18, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...


Look dipshit, it's a fact that it was lib's up in Berkely who invited extremists to come live with them and put it for vote...So yes, lib's in Berkeley invited 'em.

Yes, I OWNED two highly successful restaurants, and would never be dumb enough to put the names of them up here for obvious reasons, you stupid lil' chickenhawk.....Put your name up here, along with your address. Lets just see how people can take that info and run with it....Funny thing is, you'd be dumb enough to do it.

And yes, my lead wait DID make 90 grand one year. that's what happens when one volunteers to work 6 days a week and pulls in big bucks in tips every night on top of salary. She's now in law school, free and clear of student loans. She had a goal, and worked for it.....She's putting herself through school, paid for by her!

You're such a fuckin' clown.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 18, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Are you kidding?   Then they'd never get to sleep at night worrying what them evil Moooslims are up to on the Moon.



Tell you what, why don't we send you first, to prepare a place for them..


POW - right to the moon.


----------



## logical4u (Apr 18, 2011)

bodecea said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



I am going to ask a lot of you.  It is a really, really difficult task.  Go and look at the acts of terror, world wide, and discover what "religion" (it is actually a system of dommination and destruction masquerading as a government and religion) is mentioned, more than any other religion.  Research which communities are celebrating in the streets when people are murdered in cold blood.  I doubt if you will do this, because you are not searching for truth.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 18, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> I really didn't mean to offend you.  But it was a tea party member who first referred to their members as Teabaggers.



Well that's a lie, but at least you follow the script exactly. We wouldn't want your Mullahs to get the idea you were thinking on your own. (No real danger of that, though.)

Hey, calling the Tea Party participants "Tea Baggers" is just like calling black people "*******," and you democrats came up with that one as well.

Y'all are consistent - totally fucking scum, but consistently total fucking scum!


----------



## logical4u (Apr 18, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...



This is a test.  It is an easy test that most children that received any Christian schooling could answer.

You have said you read the Bible.  What was Jacob renamed by the Lord?


----------



## bodecea (Apr 18, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Are you kidding?   Then they'd never get to sleep at night worrying what them evil Moooslims are up to on the Moon.
> ...



Ah yes....that's your solution.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 18, 2011)

logical4u said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



Israel.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 18, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Ah yes....that's your solution.



Don't you want to make sure things are perfect for your allies when they arrive?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 18, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Israel.



Why would you read the Bible? You seem more the Wicca type to me...


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 18, 2011)

uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > israel.
> ...


lmao!

She needs to read the bible........That perverted lifestyle she CHOOSES is going to cause her to have some serious splainin' to do!


----------



## logical4u (Apr 18, 2011)

bodecea said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...




I wasn't talking to you, but, BINGO.  Now, what relationship was Jacob to Abraham?


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 18, 2011)

Well it's not just that...it's the fact that you make an ass of yourself when you argue against the merits of a whole value system without actually having exposed yourself to it or delved into the nuts and bolts of it.

I mean, I know what I think of retards who opine about things they know nothing about...and who seem to be proud of that ignorance.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 18, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



Actually that is your OPINON. Fact is that a few code pink members went on foxnews and one city council woman voted in favor of inviting them but the resolution FAILED meaning the TWO CLEARED gitmo detainees were NOT invited. So how does that prove your claim that 



Wicked Jester said:


> [Kinda funny how those liberal idiots up in Berkeley actually invited radical muslims to come live in their community after their release from Gitmo.......Bet they would have some quite entertaining and enlightening "dinners", eh?



So where are those radical muslims who were cleared and who invited them?? The fact that the resolution failed means that they were NOT invited and yet here you are trying to CYA as you spin and lie about it even as you deny the FACTS that are right in front of you.




Wicked Jester said:


> Yes, I OWNED two highly successful restaurants, and would never be dumb enough to put the names of them up here for obvious reasons, you stupid lil' chickenhawk.....Put your name up here, along with your address. Lets just see how people can take that info and run with it....Funny thing is, you'd be dumb enough to do it.



Thanks for showing what a hypocrite you are, just as expected you demand from me what you refuse to give. You used to do the same on the msnbc message board which is the only reason I brought it up. I knew you couldn't resist asking me for my personal info even as you refuse to provide a name of a restraurant. LOL 



Wicked Jester said:


> And yes, my lead wait DID make 90 grand one year. that's what happens when one volunteers to work 6 days a week and pulls in big bucks in tips every night on top of salary. She's now in law school, free and clear of student loans. She had a goal, and worked for it.....She's putting herself through school, paid for by her!




Sure she is. LOL What did you call her back then?? Your "lead front of house waitstaff" AFTER you were called out for claiming your employee made three times more than I did as a part-time student and I believe several people made fun of you for that and called you out for your bs. Then there was the time that you tried to talk about cooking and used a name for a technique that is copywritten which did not fit what you were trying to describe. You even tried to claim emeril called it that as an excuse. LOL What was that term?? I wish I could remember.



Wicked Jester said:


> You're such a fuckin' clown.




Says you, the biggest clown of all. LOL


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 18, 2011)

logical4u said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



I am not going to play your twenty offtopic questions game. Either provide substance to support YOUR claims or stop wasting pixels on your avoidance.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 18, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...


 
Hahahaha...avoidance indeed.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 18, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...


Yes, lib's did invite them, and then put it for vote.

I didn't ask you for your personal info, dumbass. I simply implied that you wouldn't put up the info either......Or would you?.........One would have to be one dumb mofo to put personal info on a MB.

My lead wait did make 90 grand in a year. She had a plan to put herself through law school, and banked as much as money as she could. That's why she volunteered to work so many hours. She wasn't making the lil' 3-4-5 dollar tips like those that you most likely leave......She was pulling in big tips in a high end restaurant frequented mainly by the well to do. Santa Barbara/Montecito isn't East L.A.....And, you're full of shit, asshole. Because she wasn't going to school at that time. She worked full time. So yes, she made three times as much as you....Your BS about MSNBC is an abject lie, because I NEVER SAID SHE WAS ATTENDING SCHOOL AT THE TIME. She was working to put herself through school to avoid the burden of paying off student loans after graduation. Once she earned enough to pay for school, she applied and was accepted.

Oh, and lead wait, lead front of house, same fuckin' thing, Gomer.

CLOWN!


----------



## bodecea (Apr 18, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Ah yes....that's your solution.
> ...





There it is.   The only way you can cope is to put people in little boxes of your own design.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 18, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Israel.
> ...



Why do you care whether I read the bible or not?   Apparently I am owning a tremendous amount of space in your head right now.   Should I be flattered?


----------



## bodecea (Apr 18, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...





Making it about ME again, aren't you?

Weren't you the guy just complaining a few posts ago about people not staying on the thread topic?


----------



## bodecea (Apr 18, 2011)

logical4u said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



Grandson.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 18, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Why do you care whether I read the bible or not?   Apparently I am owning a tremendous amount of space in your head right now.   Should I be flattered?



I don't know about "owning," the vagrants under the freeway overpass don't actually "own" the little plots they squat on..


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 18, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...





bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > uncensored2008 said:
> ...


I could care less if people go off topic. Doesn't bother me a bit. Soooooo, NO!....It wasn't me.

And who gives a shit about you?.......I simply stated that you're gonna have some serious explainin' to do......Because, well, YOU ARE!


----------



## bodecea (Apr 18, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Antiderivative said:
> ...



How odd that you complain about me supposedly not adding anything of substance when you later say you don't care.


And the biggest Irony is when you call others liars.





But you should fit right in....Allie and Uncensored have already flip flopped and spun and moved their goal posts so many times in this thread.   You guys should be called the Three Stooges for it.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 18, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Still haven't heard those booooos yet?........LMAO!

Damn, just think, had DADT been repealed long ago, you wouldn't have had to live that twenty yeeeeeeeaaaaaaaar, oh, never mind


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 18, 2011)

bodecea said:


> How odd that you complain about me supposedly not adding anything of substance when you later say you don't care.



I looked out my window on Saturday morning and saw a squirrel humping another squirrel out in the yard. So I said to my wife "Hey honey, two squirrels are fucking out back."

But I really didn't care.

The Dingo cared, she ran out and broke them up. (I think she would have killed them, if she could have caught them.)

I think she's a democrat!


----------



## bodecea (Apr 18, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > How odd that you complain about me supposedly not adding anything of substance when you later say you don't care.
> ...



How nice....a "special moment" with your wife.  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 18, 2011)

bodecea said:


> How nice....a "special moment" with your wife.  Thank you for sharing.



ROFL

See, right there - it's that level of just "jaw dropping" stupidity that makes you so entertaining...


----------



## bodecea (Apr 18, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > How nice....a "special moment" with your wife.  Thank you for sharing.
> ...



Well, since you get entertained watching squirrels 'do it' to the point of sharing it first with your wife and then with us....I'm figuring you entertain easily.   That, my friend, says a lot more about your IQ than it does mine.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 18, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...





bodecea said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Yeah, well, here's a sqirrel moment you can share with your significant somethin' or other (Hell, I don't know what the fuck you people call each other). Anyhow, here ya' go:


----------



## bodecea (Apr 18, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



You mean, Uncensored and his wife.   They like that apparently.

Please keep up.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 18, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...


Nooooooooo, I mean you and your significant somethin' or other. Like I said, I don't what the fuck you people call each other but, here's a romantic squirrel moment you can share:


----------



## bodecea (Apr 18, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



Oh...you mean my wife?   We don't like watching squirrels "do it"...as I said before, that seems to be foreplay for Uncensored.    

psst!   Those are monkey smilies.....glad to have helped you out in your moments of confusion...numerous tho they may be.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 18, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


 
I keep asking you to point me to a lie either of us has told, or flip-flopping.

You have no answer except "you flip flopped and lied".

But you can't say about what.

So I'll ask again. What did I lie about or flip flop on? Give me a quote please and link the post.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Apr 18, 2011)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...rdized-terror-investigations.html#post3544336


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 18, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Yeah, ok!.....So, since you're the husband, I just thought i'd help ya' get her in the mood by providing your very own romantic squirrell's moment. And hey, since your into that freaky kind o' perverted shit anyway, ya' get two squirrells and a golden showers romantic moment.........Enjoy!:


----------



## bodecea (Apr 18, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



My dear Allie, you have been proven to flip flop and lie so many times in this thread that it will just save us all time to say....look up all your posts on this thread...the majority will be lies or contradict the others.

But if you insist, I can do just like I did with Uncensored's lying posts and start working my way thru all the pages.   He didn't like it very much...and then he completely ignored that I had taken all the time and trouble to prove his lies.

I suspect that you too will simply ignore my work....so, I will wait for your go-ahead and get to work on it tomorrow.   Just say Yes to me doing so and I will be DELIGHTED.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 18, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...


No, I am not a husband.  I am her wife.   I'm sorry that your outlook on life is so very narrow that you can only fit into your brain the concept of "husband" and "wife".   Maybe there's no room for you to actually expand your knowledge is because you spend so much of it worrying about me and what I say on these message boards.

And let me remind you, since you seem to also be suffering from memory loss...it is Uncensored who has brought up two squirrels "doing it" to his wife in a "special moment".   You are confusing posters.....again.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Apr 18, 2011)

bodecea said:


> My dear Allie, you have been proven to flip flop and lie so many times in this thread that it will just save us all time to say....look up all your posts on this thread...the majority will be lies or contradict the others.
> 
> But if you insist, I can do just like I did with Uncensored's lying posts and start working my way thru all the pages.   He didn't like it very much...and then he completely ignored that I had taken all the time and trouble to prove his lies.
> 
> I suspect that you too will simply ignore my work....so, I will wait for your go-ahead and get to work on it tomorrow.   Just say Yes to me doing so and I will be DELIGHTED.



*Did you get around to telling  everyone interested that Nazis were good Christians practicing Christianity correctly ?
If so, your job  here is  done.*


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 18, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


 
Why would you criticize a document you aren't familiar with? 

Are you trying to look stupid?


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 18, 2011)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > My dear Allie, you have been proven to flip flop and lie so many times in this thread that it will just save us all time to say....look up all your posts on this thread...the majority will be lies or contradict the others.
> ...


 
Oh my goodness, this should be good.

It's telling that she can't think of any flip flops or lies that I have told, isn't it? So she has been accusing me of flip flopping and lying in this thread, but apparently has no recollection of when it happened or what it was about.

My guess is she'll pull a Maggie and post completely irrelevant links to unrelated comments that do nothing to prove anything..except that she's an idiot.


----------



## logical4u (Apr 19, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...



Yet, you are the one that can't do a control F or search an online book for "Abraham".

I am proving you would rather stand on the sideline and "jeer" than actually get some facts.


----------



## logical4u (Apr 19, 2011)

bodecea said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Very good!  If the blessing of Abraham came to Jacob (Israel), why didn't an "equal" blessing go to Esau (his twin)?


----------



## bodecea (Apr 19, 2011)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > My dear Allie, you have been proven to flip flop and lie so many times in this thread that it will just save us all time to say....look up all your posts on this thread...the majority will be lies or contradict the others.
> ...





They were?   You seem to be the one advocating that right now....no one else.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 19, 2011)

logical4u said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



Jacob fooled Isaac (and for some odd reason, they seemed to think there was only one blessing allowed)


----------



## bodecea (Apr 19, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Who said I was criticizing the bible?

Who said I was unfamiliar with it?


Seems to me you have JUST provided me with some prime examples of your lying and misrepresentations in that post right there.   Thank you.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 19, 2011)

bodecea said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Well?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 19, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Well, since you get entertained watching squirrels 'do it' to the point of sharing it first with your wife and then with us....I'm figuring you entertain easily.



No doubt, I haven't put you on ignore, so clearly I'm amused by simple things..

But you STILL haven't grasp the point - which is hilarious...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 19, 2011)

bodecea said:


> You mean, Uncensored and his wife.   They like that apparently.
> 
> Please keep up.



BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Too fucking precious..

You're as dumb as a stump, you don't seem to know it, which makes you a laugh riot...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 19, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> Why would you criticize a document you aren't familiar with?
> 
> Are you trying to look stupid?




Too late for that.

Bod flat out IS stupid.

Tell her a story illustrating that people can remark on things but still not care about those things, and she wanders off to squirrel porn.

While this makes her highly amusing, there is no denying that she is flat out stupid.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 19, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Jacob fooled Isaac (and for some odd reason, they seemed to think there was only one blessing allowed)



It was inheritance, sparky.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 19, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Well?



Get thee to a baboonary.


----------



## R.D. (Apr 19, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> Oh my goodness, this should be good.
> 
> It's telling that she can't think of any flip flops or lies that I have told, isn't it? So she has been accusing me of flip flopping and lying in this thread, but apparently has no recollection of when it happened or what it was about.
> 
> My guess is she'll pull a Maggie and post completely irrelevant links to unrelated comments that do nothing to prove anything..except that she's an idiot.



This is getting confusing.  She accused you and others of lying and flip flopping - you asked for proof - she said so - you asked again - she asked you to ask her again for proof- you didn't and she thinks she won something  

Her head must echo


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Apr 19, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > *Did you get around to telling  everyone interested that Nazis were good Christians practicing Christianity correctly ?If so, your job  here is  done.*
> ...



Its not a joke, its  your end game, when  the topic turns to Islam.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 19, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Well?
> ...



Pretty funny that.

And if I do recall correctly, It was Allie who accused me of bringing Baboons into this thread.   That was your honor.   It is becoming apparent you have a thing for animals.   What kind of "thing", hmmmm, we'll just have to guess.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Apr 19, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Well?
> ...


----------



## bodecea (Apr 19, 2011)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Fitnah said:
> ...



Is it?   Or is that just what you tell yourself to make yourself feel more.....better?


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Apr 19, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Unless I have  confused you with the other bodecea ,we will just have to wait.....then see.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 19, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Well?
> ...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 19, 2011)

bodecea said:


> And if I do recall correctly, It was Allie who accused me of bringing Baboons into this thread.   That was your honor.



I didn't bring you into this thread, little feral one. I think someone left the door opened.

I was the first to acknowledge that you are a feral baboon, a mindless shit-flinger.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 19, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Is it?   Or is that just what you tell yourself to make yourself feel more.....better?



Your game is to fling shit. 

I once thought that you fling shit in hopes of distracting from the critique of Islam and Sharia. I'm no longer sure of that. It appears that you have no actual cognition, you fling shit by rote. A smelly baboon, shrieking and clamoring about with no sense of purpose.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 19, 2011)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Fitnah said:
> ...



Wait and see for what?


----------



## bodecea (Apr 19, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Is it?   Or is that just what you tell yourself to make yourself feel more.....better?
> ...



It's pretty evident that you really, really didn't like me linking your own lies back at you.   So, I will just chalk your baboon imagery to you going personal because that's pretty much all you've got.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 19, 2011)

bodecea said:


> It's pretty evident that you really, really didn't like me linking your own lies back at you.



ROFL

Links to the thread are the childish rants of a defeated baboon. I've told no lies and stand by each post. 

Truth be told, you're a fucking moron who is stinging from the daily ass-whopping I deliver to you. But you clearly need the humiliation I dish out to you, you keep scurrying back for more....


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Apr 19, 2011)

Robert said:


> You do have to wonder.... You hear the left constantly refer to Christianity as a "radical religion" but you'll never hear the left say the same of Islam.



Thats because the radical Christian right are the ones trying to destroy the country, they don't know how to keep their damn religion out of politics and do not embrace the religious diversity in America, thats why they obsess all damn day about Islam and ignore rightwing Christian fanatics like Timothy McVeigh and Eric Rudolph.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 19, 2011)

R.D. said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > Oh my goodness, this should be good.
> ...


 
Initially I thought she might have something specific in mind; and was willing and able to address it, because I don't usually lie or flip flop.

But I see now it was just a baseless lie. And I wonder, as always, what do people FEEL when they lie like that? It would make me feel dirty. I enjoy debating issues and playing back and forth...but part of what I enjoy is using my brain. You don't need a brain to lie.

Which explains why certain people do it, I guess. It's confusing because the same people also always affirm their superior wit and intellect.

Why? Why can't they just be happy as they are? Why do they think they have to pretend to be something else...and lie about what other people are as well?

It baffles and disgusts me, always has.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 19, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Robert said:
> 
> 
> > You do have to wonder.... You hear the left constantly refer to Christianity as a "radical religion" but you'll never hear the left say the same of Islam.
> ...


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 19, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > It's pretty evident that you really, really didn't like me linking your own lies back at you.
> ...


 
She refers to meaningless and unrelated links, but still won't name the actual lies.

Interesting, no?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 19, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Thats because the radical Christian right are the ones trying to destroy the country, they don't know how to keep their damn religion out of politics and do not embrace the religious diversity in America, thats why they obsess all damn day about Islam and ignore rightwing Christian fanatics like Timothy McVeigh and Eric Rudolph.



If the Christians are as you say, why do you have to lie and claim that Agnostics like Tim McVeigh are Christians? 

{"Many good people continue to send me money and books. Most of them have, of course, an agenda; mostly born-again Christians looking to save my soul. I suppose the assumption is made that because I'm in here I must be a 'sinner' in need of salvation, and they would be glad to sell me a ticket to heaven, hawking this salvation like peanuts at a ballgame. I do appreciate their charity, but I could really do without the condescension. They have been so nice I would hate to break it to them that I really prefer Nietzsche to the Bible."} Eric Rudolph. (To Time Magazine)

"Lying Left" is a redundant term.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Apr 19, 2011)

The Christian Right are just as big antisemites as the radical jihadis.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 19, 2011)

Prove it.


----------



## R.D. (Apr 19, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Robert said:
> 
> 
> > You do have to wonder.... You hear the left constantly refer to Christianity as a "radical religion" but you'll never hear the left say the same of Islam.
> ...


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 19, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



UH even you, a few pages back, demanded that others prove their claims so it's funny how you take the opposite postion when someone that you disgree with is asking for the same from others. He made a claim I asked him to provide something of substance to support his claims and he has refused even as he demands that I look it up. 

Thanks for the hypocrisy. You are free to continue your pointless trolling which adds nothing to the thread. LOL


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 19, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> The Christian Right are just as big antisemites as the radical jihadis.



You're pretty fucking stupid. 

{Asked if he's spoken to his former parishioner since he become President, Wright told David Squires, "them Jews ain't going to let him talk to me. I told my baby daughter that he'll talk to me in five years when he's a lame duck, or in eight years when he's out of office."}

Rev. Wright Blames "Them Jews" for Keeping President From Talking to Him - Political Punch

{Rev. Jesse Jackson referred to Jews as "Hymies" and to New York City as "Hymietown" in January 1984 during a conversation with a black Washington Post reporter, Milton Coleman. Jackson had assumed the references would not be printed because of his racial bond with Coleman,}

Washingtonpost.com Special Report: Clinton Accused


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 19, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...


 
Yeah, whatever. You provide no specifics, you make claims you never support. You've proven you don't have what it takes to discuss any topic in a substantive way.

You can call me a hypocrite if you like, but that's just another vague and baseless insult that has absolutely no verification or specificity to it. 

Grow up and post like an adult. You can insult me all you like, but you're just an anklebiter when you fail to provide any references to back up your tripe.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 19, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



No they didn't. The invite was based on the resolution that was before the city councel to invite them but the resolution did NOT pass therefore no one was invited. You can spew your lies as much as you want but it will not change the FACTS. 

BTW the fact that you actually failed to answer my questions about WHO invited those muslims who were cleared but you call radical and where are they now shows that you have NOTHING. 



Wicked Jester said:


> I didn't ask you for your personal info, dumbass. I simply implied that you wouldn't put up the info either......Or would you?.........One would have to be one dumb mofo to put personal info on a MB.





Wicked Jester said:


> Put your name up here, along with your address.



Uh huh just keep spinning. LOL 




Wicked Jester said:


> My lead wait did make 90 grand in a year. She had a plan to put herself through law school, and banked as much as money as she could. That's why she volunteered to work so many hours. She wasn't making the lil' 3-4-5 dollar tips like those that you most likely leave......She was pulling in big tips in a high end restaurant frequented mainly by the well to do. Santa Barbara/Montecito isn't East L.A.....And, you're full of shit, asshole. Because she wasn't going to school at that time. She worked full time. So yes, she made three times as much as you....Your BS about MSNBC is an abject lie, because I NEVER SAID SHE WAS ATTENDING SCHOOL AT THE TIME. She was working to put herself through school to avoid the burden of paying off student loans after graduation. Once she earned enough to pay for school, she applied and was accepted.
> 
> Oh, and lead wait, lead front of house, same fuckin' thing, Gomer.
> 
> CLOWN!




Blah blah BS and that is all you have. Oh and thanks for showing that you can't read. I said I was a part time student at that time not your fictional employee. So thanks for dishonestly trying to twist my words and call what you made up a lie so you can attack me for something that I never said. It truly shows how far you will go to spin and cya over your made up persona. LOL


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 19, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



That is a perfect example of the hypocrisy of the right wingers in this thread. 

They ask you for suubstance even as they provide NONE, then you provide it AGAIN but then they claim that they laugh at you for providing it as they now claim they don't care.

LOL


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 19, 2011)

Jroc said:


> *Senate to Hold Hearings on &#8220;Anti-Muslim Bigotry*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why did democrats trivialize the threat of Hitler, Stalin, Mao?  They think the rest of the world buys into their jaded way of viewing the universe.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 19, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



The last time I called you out for your dishonesty and quoted your own words exposing your dishonesty you disappeared for over 24 hours only to troll in later call people names even as you failed to respond to the posts pointing out your dishonesty.

As for u2008 he tried to claim that agnosticism and atheism were the same because he listed them as synonyms for the word nihilism. You even trolled in trying to defend him as you listed combinations of the two words instead of listing them in their own rights and based on their own definitions. 

Jester lied about boo as jester misquoted boo. Jester then tried to change his argument from his original bs lie about how he claimed that boo was calling all homosexuals racist. 

How does that work for you??


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 19, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...


Yeah, so typical of a cowardly lil' fuck like you. You can't back up any of your assertions you make, and go for the pesronal attack.....Look, she made that kind of money in a year because she had the gumption to do so. She made far more in a year then you ever will, and that just drives you fuckin' bonkers..As evidenced by your constant harping on it, LOSER...Ya' see, unlike you, who ADMITTEDLY goes to work and wastes his employers time by posting on a MB during their entire shift as you are doing right now, she actually husteld her ass off. Unlike you, she's well on her way to financial prosperity. You spend all your time pissing and moaning about people who have done better in life than you have........Grow the fuck up, lil' one. You chose your lifes misery. Nobody owes you a god damn thing.


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 19, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> wicked jester said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...



tl:dr


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 19, 2011)

logical4u said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



LOL says the hack who can't even substantiate his own claims. The only thing you prove with your avoidance and failure to substantiate your own claims is that you are worthless and your arguments are pointless. 

Thanks for playing but you lose, AGAIN.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 19, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Fuckin' LMAO!

You haven't called anybody out for Jack Shit, EVER!.......You're so full of yourself it's fuckin' laughable.

Go scrub the fuckin' toilet. Do your damn job. Quit stabbing your employer in the back by wasting their time and money by posting your whiney drivel on a MB.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 19, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...


 
Retard. That's not an example of anything. It's another vague and errant insult that has no basis in reality.

Again, please, please, PLEASE post SOMETHING that's real. A quote, a link (to something that is relevant, please). Even a fucking statement of fact based on your own understanding. 

Pssst..."you're a liar" is meaningless unless you can provide some evidence (ANY evidence) about what lies have been told.

So far, no banana.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 19, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



Funny how what you baffles and disgusts you describes you perfectly. It's funny how bod points out how you try to misrepresent her postion and put words into her mouth as you insult her and then you fail to address being called out for your dishonesty. It is your typical avoidance and dishonesty. You are called out for you lies, then you skip the post and pretend it never happened. 



bodecea said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




So why did you skip that post?? There is the proof of your dishonesty and you pass right by it pretending it never exists as you continue lying about how your lies have not been exposed.


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 19, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



I'll bet you're not even a real doctor


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 19, 2011)

Look...ALMOST definitive...but not quite:

"The last time I called you out for your dishonesty and quoted your own words exposing your dishonesty you disappeared for over 24 hours only to troll in later call people names even as you failed to respond to the posts pointing out your dishonesty."

We're getting somewhere...except I still haven't gotten any indication what my dishonesty was.

A score of hooting posts about my alleged dishonesty and my alleged flip flopping; not one link and so far not one statement about what form my dishonesty takes.

What a joke.

The only time I disappear is when I have something else to do. Or my computer fries. Which mine did last weekend. I presume that's the period you're talking about. However, please reference this supposed "lie" I told that apparently you *nailed* me on, resulting in my flight.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 19, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Actually she cited links back to u2008's own words in which he did exactly what he claimed not to do concerning false claims about blindboo. The links were posted so it's funny that you claim that they are meaningless and unrealated. Did you actually read them all or are you merely LYING and claiming that they are meaningless and unrelated so you can continue and try to defend u2008 from his own words? 

I guess you must have "missed" those just as you did the ones calling you out for your dishonesty. Funny how that works out isn't it?


----------



## bodecea (Apr 19, 2011)

Watch the personal attacks.   They are a very strong indication that the attacker has got nothing.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 19, 2011)

Spoonman said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...


He's going to school to become an ex-ray tech.......Taking him an awfully long time to do it too.

Watch, now he's going to come out and tell you that DR are his initials.......I guarantee it!


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 19, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Watch the personal attacks.   They are a very strong indication that the attacker has got nothing.



abikersailor comes to  mind


----------



## bodecea (Apr 19, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...



Note another personal attack...NOTHING on the topic of the OP.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 19, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...


 
What the fuck are you talking about? Are you talking to me? To Bod? What post? Who skipped it? Why don't you actually say what the post has in it if it's so important?

It's like talking to a marshmallow, I swear.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 19, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



Thanks for making proving you a liar to be so easy. Here is a post in which I posted a link to foxnews concerning the false claims by jester, who actually thanked you for lying about me, about the failed resolution to invite two CLEARED gitmo detainees to berkeley.



drsmith1072 said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



So the fact that I did provide specifics and support my claim proves you to be a LIAR. 

Thanks again for making that so easy.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 19, 2011)

Spoonman said:


> I'll bet you're not even a real doctor



He just likes to play doctor with the Robot.... (I don't think I would leave him alone with Will Robinson, though!)


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 19, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > I'll bet you're not even a real doctor
> ...



Danger Danger


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 19, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> Actually she cited links back to u2008's own words in which he did exactly what he claimed not to do concerning false claims about blindboo.



First off, stupid fuck, I was debating Dr. Drock. Secondly you mindless ****, I posted Drock stating exactly what I claimed.

You're stupid, and you're dishonest. No wonder you lose EVERY exchange on this board.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 19, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



And yet I did back up my claims that proved your claims about berkeley to be a LIE.

Here it is again for you.



drsmith1072 said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



The resolution failed to pass therefore berkeley did not invite them. 

BTW it's funny how you can't back up any of your assertions about your phony persona or your employees and call me names even as you try to attack me by falsely claiming that I am doing what you are doing.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 19, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Note another personal attack...NOTHING on the topic of the OP.



You derailed the topic long ago, as was the goal.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 19, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



LOL and yet you fail to address or counter anything that was said. Do you remember misquoting blindboo so you could try to attack him for something he didn't actually say?? 



Wicked Jester said:


> Your exact words:
> 
> "Any more than racist "TEABAGGERS" represent all republicans"
> 
> ...




And yet those weren't his exact words were they?? 

You also couldn't prove what you beleived him to be inferring based on how that was just your unsubstantiated OPINION. However, the fact that you could not prove what you believed him to be inferring did not stop you from falsely calling him a liar. Imagine that.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 19, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...


Once again, you miserably failed.

Lib's in Berkely DID invite them to move in. LIB'S in Berkely DID put it up for vote.

Face it, you just can't handle the fact that there are elements in your beloved liberal world that invited extremists to come live with them, as LIB'S in Berkely did.

LMAO!


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 19, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > FYI said:
> ...


Here ya' go Dr.......There's my original quote, lil' man.

Now, show me where I was wrong.

I'll say it again:

LIB'S in Berkeley DID invite them to come live in their community.....Are you telling me that those who put it up for vote weren't LIBERALS?........They sure as hell weren't Con's living in BERKELEY!

LMAO!

Oh, and since you are trying to say that I twisted Booboo's words, I don't see you holding him accountable for doing the same to mine.........And we know why, you dishonest hack!......And I see you are trying to twist my words, by claiming that no liberals in Berkeley invited them to come live with them. When in fact, YES THEY DID!




You're such a fuckin' tool!


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 19, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



trying to call someone out for not posting something of substance and then admitting that you don't care when they do IS hypocrisy. 

Again why should anyone post a link or cite a post in referense to your questions when you choose to ignore or dismiss them because it exposes your dishonesty?


----------



## logical4u (Apr 19, 2011)

bodecea said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



You know this story!  Okay, next question: when Jacob left his father in law with his two wives and went to his brother, Esau (who went to live with Ishmael), what was his greeting?


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 19, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



WOW so that is your spin?? 

You skip a post in which bod calls you out for being dishonest and misrepresenting her position so i repost it to show how you avoided it. 
Now, in a despearet attempt to CYA and pretend it never happened, you feign ignorance instead of addressing the FACT that you have now been shown to be dishonest based on how you lied about bod and she called you out for it. 

You wanted proof and as usual when it is provided you avoid it and pretend it never existed. 

So do you care to address bod's post that I cited or are you going to run away from facts that expose your dishonesty AGAIN??


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 19, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > Actually she cited links back to u2008's own words in which he did exactly what he claimed not to do concerning false claims about blindboo.
> ...



First off, I was referring to your false claims about blindboo that bod drew attention to and cited links to. I thought I made that pretty clear? So why is it that you lack the ability to actually address what is being tlaked about?? 

BTW insulting me does nothing to change the fact that you failed to address what I actually said showing that you lost the debate. 

Thanks for playing though. LOL


----------



## logical4u (Apr 19, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Robert said:
> 
> 
> > You do have to wonder.... You hear the left constantly refer to Christianity as a "radical religion" but you'll never hear the left say the same of Islam.
> ...



"Why do Democrats Trivialize The Threat From Radical Islam"  the above is living proof.

Neither of these men yelled: this is for the Lord when the committed their crimes.  Neither of these men have headless bodies where they used 4 other men to hold the 'sacrificial victim' while they sawed the head off.  These men did not have their communities dancing in the streets celebrating the notorious acts.  These men were not part of a 'religion' that promoted and still promotes acts of violence against 'non-believers'.  Please show some "evidence" these terrorist acts are linked to a specific religion, or where these men, after capture confessed these acts where for their Lord.


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 19, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tRfhUezbKLw&feature=youtube_gdata_player]YouTube - Five Dancing Israelis Arrested On 9/11[/ame]


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 19, 2011)

logical4u said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > Robert said:
> ...


Nor did they drag the burned bodies of private contractors through the streets, while desecrating them, and then hang 'em from a bridge while shouting the virtues of Allah.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 19, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



Says you, the hack who has failed to prove his own claims. All you provided was a link to hannity talking about the vote which *would have *invited those "TWO CLEARED" gitmo detainees to live in their community. However, the resolution did NOT pass therefore no one invited those "TWO CLEARED" gitmo detainees to live in their community.

So other than the failed resolution which shows that they were not invited, what proof do you have to show that they were invited?? According to your own source the invite was to be determined by the vote and the resolution failed, a lot like your spin, so where is your proof that they invited them anyway??


----------



## bodecea (Apr 19, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Note another personal attack...NOTHING on the topic of the OP.
> ...



Notice another personal attack, deflection from the topic of the OP.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 19, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> First off, I was referring to your false claims about blindboo that bod drew attention to and cited links to.



I never made any "false claims" about blindboo or anyone else, stupid fuck.

Spam does nothing to "prove" diddly. 

You fools think you can bully reality.

In reality, we're all laughing at you.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 19, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > Actually she cited links back to u2008's own words in which he did exactly what he claimed not to do concerning false claims about blindboo.
> ...



More personal attacks and foul language.   If that's all you've got...well, then....it's rather obvious.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 19, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Notice another personal attack, deflection from the topic of the OP.



You missed.

Maybe if you clamber onto the tire swing and try the firmer feces.....


----------



## bodecea (Apr 19, 2011)

Hey Allie.   You've got anything to say to me, why don't you say it here instead of sneaky little PMs?   I'm not even going to bother to open them anymore.

Try being honest.


----------



## logical4u (Apr 19, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...



Yet, you are the one that can't do a control F or search an online book for "Abraham".

I am proving you would rather stand on the sideline and "jeer" than actually get some facts.

You claim that you have read the Bible but will not enter into a conversation about your 'knowledge'.    You are one sharp tack, NOT.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 19, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Hey Allie. You've got anything to say to me, why don't you say it here instead of sneaky little PMs? I'm not even going to bother to open them anymore.
> 
> Try being honest.


 
Oh lord here we go again..in the tradition of Sky, sending nasty little neg reps then whining about being "harassed" when they're responded to.

So did you ever come up with the reams of evidence that I lied and flip flopped like you said you were?


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 19, 2011)

I, on the other hand, have repeatedly shown you up as a liar.

Including just a little bit ago, when you lied about what you said in a post that actually had the QUOTE, in RED of what you had said (and were saying you didn't say).

Which triggered the neg rep, of course.

I know, it has to be embarassing for you. I know I'm embarassed for you.


----------



## logical4u (Apr 19, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> YouTube - Five Dancing Israelis Arrested On 9/11



In case you missed it.
"Timothy McVeigh and Eric Rudolph.
 ...
These men did not have their communities dancing in the streets celebrating the notorious acts. These men were not part of a 'religion' that promoted and still promotes acts of violence against 'non-believers'. Please show some "evidence" these terrorist acts are linked to a specific religion, or where these men, after capture confessed these acts where for their Lord. "


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 19, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Allie. You've got anything to say to me, why don't you say it here instead of sneaky little PMs? I'm not even going to bother to open them anymore.
> ...


Bodey's one of those lil' neg rep cowards?

Who'd a thunk it!

LMAO!


----------



## Vast LWC (Apr 19, 2011)

Jroc said:


> *Senate to Hold Hearings on &#8220;Anti-Muslim Bigotry*
> 
> Senate to Hold Hearings on &#8220;Anti-Muslim Bigotry&#8221;
> 
> ...



Pardon me...  I'm not Jewish, and I'm not Palestinian.  Why should I care how many Isrealis and how many Palestinians decided to kill each other on any particular day?

We have tried COUNTLESS times to bring peace to that region, and every single time, either one side or the other has done some stupid shit that started the fighting up again.

And it's not always the Palestinians who start it up again either, so don't even start with that BS, it's all of them.

So, tell me, *why should I care*, at all, what happens between the Palestinians and the Isrealis, and why should the rest of America?  

As far as I know, only about 3% of the American population is Jewish, and a good half of them have stopped caring about the conflict, *so why should it be considered a threat to America when Isreal gets it's citizens killed by the Palestinians?*

Frankly I'm sick and tired of hearing about it.  The Isrealis and the Palestinians are a lost cause.  *They're going to keep on killing each other until the end of time*, apparently, *so let's just leave them to it*.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 19, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...





Well, of course, when your hang your hat on something that Allie says, you get burned.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 19, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



You were talking about berkely inviting them when it was dependent on the resolution which FAILED to pass which means they were NOT invited. 

BTW according to your own source the TWO gitmo detainees in question, whose invitation was dependent on the resolution, were cleared so how were they radical muslims?? Do you have any proof of this claim or are you in the same boat with the other two hacks who are trying to argue that ALL muslims are radical?? 

Still waiting on you to prove that either of the TWO CLEARED gitmo detainees was actually invited to live in the berkeley community. Due to the fact that according to your own source 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qnOwsmZZhiw]YouTube - Sean Hannity Fox News Berkeley Code Pink Wacko Wants Guantanamo Detainees Dating Her Cousin[/ame]

the invite was dependent on the passage of the resolution and the resolution failed I don't see how you can prove that they were invited anyway.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 19, 2011)

logical4u said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > Robert said:
> ...


 
So the fact that he doesn't mention radical islam at all somehow proves that democrats trivialize the threat from radical islam?? REALLY??? Are you sure about that?? LOL

WOW!


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 19, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...


Are you ever going to identify the lies you say I've told?

Between that and you denying you'd said something that was hovering right over the field in which you denied it, I'd say the person with zero credibility is....

well, you.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 19, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...


They were not cleared.....That is a myth. as explained in the following:
BAY AREA / Berkeley does Guantanamo

And, the lil' code pinker did put out an invite, along with several other lib's in that bastion of idiocy. They are the ones who pushed it up for a vote, after putting out an invite!


----------



## bodecea (Apr 19, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...





The ENTIRE premise of this thread is what is in Allie, and Uncensored, and now Wicked Jester's heads.   That's it.   They IMAGINE therefore it must be.   Period.   End of subject.   They don't need no stinking proof.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 19, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > First off, I was referring to your false claims about blindboo that bod drew attention to and cited links to.
> ...



LOL and yet



BlindBoo said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



Oops Looks like you stuck your foot in your mouth AGAIN.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 19, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



So you DO want me to go thru this thread....I asked twice already and you did not answer.   I will take it for a yes now....I will get to work right away.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 19, 2011)

bodecea said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


 
I didn't realize you needed my permission.

Get to work. Remember..you're proving that I lied and flip flopped. Don't come back with a bunch of garbage that has nothing to do with my so called lies or flip flopping or you'll just prove you were lying yourself.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 19, 2011)

logical4u said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



Hey moron, you already had someone else jump through several of your hoops and answering your questions and you still haven't gotten to your point. Wouldn't it have been so much easier IF you had just presented substance to support your claims instead of making this long and drawn out game that seems to have no end? 

I know that you are desperate to make this about me since it was you who failed to provide anything of substance to supprot your claims but come on, even you hve to be more honest than to try that lame bate a switch?  

They are your arguments, you prove them. I am not going to waste my time searching for something that you should provide.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 19, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Well, of course, when your hang your hat on something that Allie says, you get burned.



I've never seen a lie from Allie.

Never seen anything but shit flinging from you.


C'est la vie


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 19, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



I could find the posts if you would like but you have demanded that those on the left prove their own arguments even as you defended logical for not providing anything of substance to back up his. 

How is that for a dose of hypocrisy and flip flopping??


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 19, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> They were not cleared.....That is a myth. as explained in the following:
> BAY AREA / Berkeley does Guantanamo
> 
> And, the lil' code pinker did put out an invite, along with several other lib's in that bastion of idiocy. They are the ones who pushed it up for a vote, after putting out an invite!



The Berkley city council.







Is that drsmith huddled by the fire?


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 19, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


 
Bod lie. She didn't link any lies...


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 19, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


 
Nope.

The accusation was that I lied and flip flopped.

Not that I was a hypocrite and didn't provide substance after asking for it from others. Which is of course a lie.

So go ahead and round up those lies. I'm sure they're all over the place, lol.

And show where I flip-flopped, i.e., reversed directions on a topic.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 19, 2011)

bodecea said:


> The ENTIRE premise of this thread is what is in Allie, and Uncensored, and now Wicked Jester's heads.



Really?

I thought it was about you fucknut leftists trivializing the threat of radical Islam...

Of course, should we do a thread about what is in drsmith and your head it will be zero pages in length....


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 19, 2011)

bodecea said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...


So Butch, show where I stated that all dem's trivialize the threat of Islam......You can't do it. But, there are liberal democrats who do trivialize it, and you cannot deny that!......Cases in point, Rita Maran, Linda Maio, and many other liberal idiots in this great country!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 19, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> Oops Looks like you stuck your foot in your mouth AGAIN.



Not at all, stupid fuck.

Your inability to comprehend simple language does not equate to a "lie" on my part.

I stand by what I said to Boo.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 19, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



Bod did identify one lie that you made about her and I pointed out how you skipped that post and did not respond to it. Then after being called out for skipping it you avoided it AGAIN. 

Here is the post again



bodecea said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



So care to explain?


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 19, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > The ENTIRE premise of this thread is what is in Allie, and Uncensored, and now Wicked Jester's heads.
> ...


 
So another Bod lie. She is lying about the premise of the thread.

Which is of course that libs trivialize the threat of Islam. It's pretty clearly defined in the TITLE. 

Please, Bod...please tell us now, what have you determined the premise of the OP is? Lol...you're good at pretending the written word means something completely different than what is actually written (which means...lie)


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 19, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


 
Since when does a QUESTION qualify as a LIE, you nincompoop???

You people really don't know what a lie is, do you? That explains a lot.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 19, 2011)

Let's look at Allie's posts in this thread....and how they contradict, lie and make false assumptions with no proof:

pgs 1-41:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3481307-post613.html (your first post in this thread...saying that every country dominated by Muslims is a shithole)

pgs 42 -63:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3481375-post618.html 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3481455-post626.html (saying that Islam embraces its monsters...)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3481650-post637.html (saying that terrorism IS symptomatic of Islam)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3481687-post640.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3482127-post679.html (first blatant lie in the thread stating that I believe it is bigotted to speak out against barbarism, corruption, human rights violations and oppression)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3482154-post684.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3482157-post686.html (saying that Islam fosters human rights violations)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3482168-post688.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3482190-post694.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3482791-post723.html  (the most autobiographical of all of Allie's posts in this thread)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3483990-post729.html (doesn't know what a 'red herring' is)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3483997-post730.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3484010-post731.html  (Suddenly pretending that it is important to stick to the subject)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3484049-post734.html (then going off subject in her very next post)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3484058-post736.html (again expressing concern that posts be on subject)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3484084-post740.html  (confused)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3484089-post741.html (starts talking about her dog farting)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3484104-post743.html  (says another poster is on crack)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3484109-post745.html  (accuses another of vague meaningless posts)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3484155-post748.html (waiting for a single substantive post from person unknown since there is no quote...perhaps self-reflection?)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3484175-post751.html  (more complaints about another poster's posting style...with no commentary on content...heavy use of the word "garbage")

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3484258-post758.html  (talking about Nazis)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3484268-post760.html  (more vague complains about persons unknown being on drugs or schizophrenic.   No quote to know who she is talking to...perhaps more self-reflection?)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3484296-post762.html  (again, more complaints about persons unknown posting style...no content, just complaints about style)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3484316-post765.html (more about Nazis to persons unknown)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3484486-post775.html (apparently likes Lewis Carroll)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3484513-post778.html (foul mouth swearing and more about Nazis)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3484520-post779.html (baby dolls?)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3484644-post788.html  (complaining about my posting now...says she'll have a party)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3484721-post793.html (says a poster hasn't said anything...apparently the poster she has spent several posts complaining about.....)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3484729-post794.html  (arguing about agnostics and atheism now)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3485102-post812.html  (more about Nazis, complaining about posting style of the poster she said "hasn't said anything"

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3485115-post815.html  (seems confused as to posters' names and puts things in quotes that were never said....somehow thinking that proves her.....point)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3485167-post817.html (nice personal shot at me out of the blue)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3485202-post820.html (still confused as to meaning of "red herring")

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3485208-post821.html (starts wandering off about the British and Muslims)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3485210-post823.htmlm ("Wow that was weird")

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3485214-post824.html  (still misuses "red herring" and expands vocabulary to "ad hominem")

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3485494-post829.html (actually talks about Muslims again and compares them to keeping Mormons in line)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3485592-post832.html  (Islam is hate group)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3485931-post847.html  (complaining again about me posting)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3485931-post847.html  (personal shot again, no context)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3486125-post854.html (smilies)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3486125-post854.html  (knows something)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3486275-post858.html  (lol)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3486377-post860.html  (Hitler)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3486527-post862.html  (compares slavery in the South to Islam)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3486527-post862.html (advocates law enforcement harassing Muslims, says that terrorist training camps get broken up...she knows it tho it NEVER makes the news,  then accuses me of being pro-terrorist ...blatant lie)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3487608-post872.html (burka outlawed)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3487608-post872.html (want's burka outlawed to harass Muslims)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3487932-post878.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3488484-post883.html (foul language at persons unknown)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3488566-post885.html  (seems to think that someone said America deserved to be attacked by Islam)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3488823-post889.html  (accuses persons unknown supporting acts of terrorist....probably a blatant lie because no one at USMB supports acts of terrorism)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3490172-post900.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3491222-post919.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3491228-post921.html  (seems to think we do not have enough attacks)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3491234-post923.html (somehow we get on Sweden)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3491240-post924.html (and Finland and anti-semitism)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3491244-post926.html (more on anti-semitism)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3491249-post928.html  (says a poster wants to kill all Christians and is a terrorist with no evidence, just lying about someone to insult)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3491254-post929.html (back to anti-semitism)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3491268-post931.html  (more cut n' past on anti-semitism)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3491270-post932.html  (reiterates comment on someone being a terrorist)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3491281-post933.html  (addresses me suddenly asking which anti-semitic community I would like us to take after... lying as to me being anti-semitic...)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3491281-post933.html (more cut n' paste on anti-semitism, after calling another poster pro-terrorist, which is a lie)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3491342-post937.html (self-reflection)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3491347-post938.html  (into sodomizing goats????)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3491440-post940.html (displays foul mouth)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3491444-post941.html (more self-reflection?)

More in next post.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 19, 2011)

Here:

"
*Definition of QUESTION*

1
_a __(1)_ *:* an interrogative expression often used to test knowledge _(2)_ *:* an interrogative sentence or clause _b_ *:* a subject or aspect in dispute or open for discussion *:* issue; _broadly_ *:* problem, matter _c __(1)_ *:* a subject or point of debate or a proposition to be voted on in a meeting _(2)_ *:* the bringing of such to a vote _d_ *:* the specific point at issue 

2
_a_ *:* an act or instance of asking *:* inquiry _b_ *:* interrogation; _also_ *:* a judicial or official investigation _c_ *:* torture as part of an examination _d __(1)_ *:* objection, dispute <true beyond _question_> _(2)_ *:* room for doubt or objection <little _question_ of his skill> _(3)_ *:* chance, possibility <no _question_ of escape> "
Question - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary

Lie:

*lied**ly·ing* \&#712;l&#299;-i&#331;\ 
*Definition of LIE*

intransitive verb
1
*:* to make an untrue statement with intent to deceive 

2
*:* to create a false or misleading impression  
Lie - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary

You understand that a question is pretty much the opposite of a statement, and a lie is a statement made with the intent to deceive?

You did know that.

Right? My 7 & 8 year olds know the difference between a question and a statement, and a lie and a question....


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 19, 2011)

bodecea said:


> So you DO want me to go thru this thread....I asked twice already and you did not answer.   I will take it for a yes now....I will get to work right away.



LOOK OUT, the baboon is going to fling more shit......


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 19, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



Your source, hannity himself, stated that they were cleared so if your source is wrong about that what else are they wrong about and what do you have to substantiate your claims now?? LOL 



Wicked Jester said:


> And, the lil' code pinker did put out an invite, along with several other lib's in that bastion of idiocy. They are the ones who pushed it up for a vote, after putting out an invite!



Thanks for the OPINION now where is the proof?? repitition doesn't make it so. Can you PROVE your claim that these two were invited even though the resolution that the invite was dependent on was rejected?? 

I noticed that you failed to address my questions AGAIN so I have to ask another that you will be too scared to answer, what are you afraid of??


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 19, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


So, you just came back with more garbage just like Allie predicted.

Too fuckin' funny!

Watching an idiot like you get pawned is highly entertaining!


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 19, 2011)

bodecea said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



Exactly, and I noticed how they edited your post and tookonly the first sentence out of the context of the whole. What else can you expect from a bunch of dishonest rightwing hacks who refuse to acknowledge the truth??


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 19, 2011)

She's not going to do anything except further humiliate herself. 

If she does post anything, it will be completely unrelated to her claim. Smith is already trying, by changing the challenge to proving "hypocrisy" instead of providing evidence of "lies". And the hypocrisy, rather than being untruthfulness or flip-flopping, is based on the fact that I ask for verification of the wilder statements made by the baboon troop. Yeah, that's certainly evidence of lying and flip flopping, lol.

Bod & Smith:


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 19, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Let's look at Allie's posts in this thread....and how they contradict, lie and make false assumptions with no proof:
> 
> pgs 1-41:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/3481307-post613.html (your first post in this thread...saying that every country dominated by Muslims is a shithole)



How is that a lie, stupid fuck?



> pgs 42 -84:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/3481375-post618.html



Where is the lie, stupid fuck?



> http://www.usmessageboard.com/3481455-post626.html (saying that Islam embraces its monsters...)



It does, stupid fuck.



> http://www.usmessageboard.com/3481650-post637.html (saying that terrorism IS symptomatic of Islam)



It is, stupid fuck.

No lies by Allie, but you're a desperate fool and a fucking liar.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 19, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Let's look at Allie's posts in this thread....and how they contradict, lie and make false assumptions with no proof:
> 
> pgs 1-41:
> 
> ...


 
Er...where are the lies?

And the flip flopping?

Like I said, I expected you to come back with a bunch of garbage. And that's what you've done. You've rounded up statements you don't agree with, and posted them as evidence of lying.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 19, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...


My source, the article I linked, clearly shows that they have not been cleared, X-ray boy.

No detainees have been "cleared"....Damn you would think that two stupid liberal idiots like Maran and Maio would have made sure they were actually CLEARED before making invites and putting the invites up for a vote.

Oh well, Liberals are fucking idiots so, it should come as no surprise.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 19, 2011)

Thank you.

Finally I get to refute.

YOu don't think Islamic countries are shitholes? Let's look at them:     
1. Indonesia. That's a lovely vacation spot.
2. Pakistan
3. Bangladesh
4. Nigeria
5. Egypt 
6. Iran
7. Turkey
8. Sudan
9. Algeria
10. Morocco

So tell me, which of those countries is NOT a shithole? Shall I list some more? Though maybe you don't think Indonesia and the Sudan are shitholes. Again, it's a matter of opinion, I suppose. I think they are, based upon their atrocious records of human rights violations and the depressed standard of living.

So..let's see some monsters who have widespread support from Islam...

"
The one exception is attitudes toward suicide bombings of U.S and Western targets in Iraq, a subject on which Muslims were divided. Roughly half of Muslims in Lebanon, Jordan and Morocco said such attacks are justifiable, while sizable majorities in Turkey, Pakistan and Indonesia disagreed. Yet, support for suicide bombings in Iraq still declined by as much as 20 percent compared with a poll taken last year. "
Support for Bin Laden, Violence Down Among Muslims, Poll Says - washingtonpost.com

Looks like they still have a lot of support to me...

"*Hundreds of supporters of former Iraqi leader Saddam Hussein have been protesting in the cities of Baghdad, Tikrit and Samarra against his hanging.* 
Many of the protesters vowed revenge for Saturday's execution, describing it as a criminal act of cowardice orchestrated by American overlords."
BBC NEWS | Middle East | Saddam's supporters vow revenge

Ok, so that's not a lie. The butchers are embraced by Islam.

So....are you going to link any actual lies I've told?

Show where I've flip flopped about something?


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 19, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Let's look at Allie's posts in this thread....and how they contradict, lie and make false assumptions with no proof:
> ...


 
I kid you not. These people don't know what lies are. They live and breathe them without knowing that's what they are..and they are incapable of identifying lies as well.

Which is why they're easily lead by tyrants.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 19, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...


 
Omg, this is one of bod's links that's supposed to prove I'm a liar....

I'm a liar because I pointed out that a comment was irrelevant???

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL....

Honestly, I thought she might just accidentally come up with something I'd have to defend...but this is just silly. She's randomly grabbing posts and linking them as if they do something to support her statement that I'm a liar and a flip flopper.

What a joke.

I think the original plan was to prove I'm a liar using my question to Bod about her biblical knowledge. But obviously that won't work because a QUESTION isn't a STATEMENT and a LIE is a DECEPTIVE STATEMENT.

Like I said, my kids are more adept than this. A LOT more adept. And they don't have to lie about anything..they just use their wits and creativity.

No fear of that here.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 19, 2011)

Just went through Bodey's entire list of links in # 2011

She resorted to blatant twisting and lying. For example, in Allies #921, Bodey tries to insinuate that Allie thinks we haven't been attacked enough. That is a blatant lie. that is not even close to what Allie said.

On Allies #872, Bodey tries to insinuate that it was to ''Harass" muslims......Another twist on Allie's words, and nothing but a lie.

Bodey, you seriously need to just abort. You are failing miserably. Just cease with your lies.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 19, 2011)

More from Allie Baba

Pg 64 - :

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3491728-post950.html  (considers Islam a threat)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3491728-post950.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3492236-post958.html  (odd interlude)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3492240-post959.html  (wants the authorities to "visit" posters she disagrees with)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3492262-post962.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3492265-post963.html  (blatant lie about someone saying that we've killed billions of innocent children)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3492284-post965.html  (apparently talking to self again)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3494429-post976.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3494864-post1010.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3494864-post1010.html  (answer avoidance)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3494969-post1019.html  (seems to think that others justify Islam slaughtering innocents)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3495021-post1022.html (accuses poster of killing innocents...blatant lie)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3495476-post1032.html (blatant lie:  "From Bod posting silliness about how *horrible* the us is,)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3496137-post1060.html  (says Sunni justifies terrorism...with...no...quote...or link to Sunni saying any such thing.   Pretty typical lie by Allie)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3496148-post1061.html (more cut n'paste)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3500117-post1101.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3503545-post1164.html  (ah baboons...you lie about me bringing up baboons)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3503545-post1164.html (cut n'paste about South and slavery)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3503638-post1176.html  (accuses me of following her around for weeks, whines about it being against the rules and finishes with a neg rep "threat")

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3503638-post1176.html  (back to atheism/agnostics with cut n'paste)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3504256-post1216.html  (suddenly it's not true to say bad things about all muslims?   )

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3509642-post1339.html  (first post in a while...simple personal insult to me)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3510463-post1352.html (lol)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3510471-post1354.html (lies about drsmith doing a comparison of gun ownership to slavery)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3510586-post1361.html  (responds to clarification with personal insult, showing that she didn't want to know the truth after all)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3510620-post1368.html  (whines about me again)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3510634-post1371.html  (lies about gun/slavery parallel again)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3510696-post1379.html (says doesn't care if taken seriously or not and states that neg reps )

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3511104-post1414.html  (lies about why she neg reps)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3511112-post1415.html (clarifies gender)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3511246-post1418.html (fake yawns and yet still replies)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3511253-post1419.html  (ah...the CORE of Allie's lying and why I have linked every single post she had made on this thread so far....try to find where she has answered my first question "Where have we shown support for Muslim terrorists in this thread?"  She answers "The first question has already been answered 
multiple times on this thread."   NOT ONCE in any of her posts I linked (and yes, that is all of hers to this point)   Allie lies, pure and simple...she lies.)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3511286-post1422.html  (ah, but I have reposted everything you said, Allie....and IT...IS...NOT...THERE.   You lie again)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3511350-post1425.html  (Not only have I read the thread, Allie, I've taken the time to link every single one of your posts to show that you lie...again and again and again.)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3511393-post1430.html  (How many more of what do I want?   Your messed up quote shows nothing.)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3511449-post1435.html (laughs about word "moran" showing that she has not been following the thread)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3513027-post1496.html (Lying about the post you quoted trivializing the threat of Islam)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3513027-post1496.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3520405-post1508.html  (fun with gautama)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3520869-post1524.html (classic question avoidance...lets see if she answers later on)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3521202-post1532.html (no reply there...just insult)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3521202-post1532.html  (no reply there...pretends that doesn't pay attention to what I say...pretends to not even know what the question is)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3521635-post1548.html  (more self-assessment?   BTW, still no answer)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3529550-post1676.html (pats self on back for being such an awesome poster, but still no answer to my question)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3529644-post1680.html (personal insult from the awesome poster, but still no answer to my question)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3529879-post1688.html (says Lasher provided example of trivialization of Islam...but fails to quote it...how odd)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3530064-post1693.html (displays awesomeness in political science)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3531877-post1703.html (personal attack, but still no answer to question)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3531877-post1703.html  (complains about other poster not providing substantive posts.....I know...)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3531918-post1708.html (complains again to persons unknown)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3531991-post1713.html  (tags her own post as Ironic post of the day...but says nothgint else besides that)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3536025-post1799.html (again, after not posting awhile, a personal shot at me....and yet, still no answer to my question)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3536138-post1801.html (and still no answer)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3536138-post1801.html (whining about us ruining the thread for her...and still no answer)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3536491-post1807.html (Changes story and now says it was fun)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3536739-post1812.html (picks up baboon theme...apparently this is was passes for good dialogue for Allie)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3536754-post1815.html (what did you lie about, Allie?   Just look back at all these posts I've linked...and lol about you worrying about specific questions....considering you STILL haven't answered my specific question, even pretending you didn't even remember it because I wasn't that important, even tho I "ruined" the thread...no, wait...I'm amusing)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3536774-post1820.html (apparently I illustrated some point, but no quote)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3536814-post1824.html (this is where you start asking me to direct you to the lies...thus the purpose of these two linking posts...ask, and you shall receive)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3537048-post1831.html (personal attack to someone....don't know who, maybe herself?)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3544630-post1854.html (a couple million moooslims are killing people right now....)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3544630-post1854.html ( I think Allie is talking to herself again)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3545150-post1884.html (now THERE'S Irony for you)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3545683-post1902.html  (thus this post and the one prior, Allie)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3546351-post1908.html (lies about me being unfamiliar with the bible)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3546351-post1908.html (thus these two posts, Allie.   You ask and you shall receive)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3547965-post1934.html ( I wonder just how many showers you have to take a day, since you admit that lying makes you feel dirty)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3547968-post1935.html (third accurate self-assessment in thread)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3547971-post1936.html (thus these posts....I had already offered to do this, just waiting for your word, but you chose to pretend that I wouldn't bother.....and you chose to pretend that I was avoiding doing this....another lie on your part)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3548004-post1939.html (more irony)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3548087-post1943.html (actually this one is even MORE Ironic)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3548214-post1952.html (more personal attacks)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3548257-post1955.html  (thus this post)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3548284-post1961.html (Allie complaining about others not quoting who they are talking to...)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3548529-post1985.html (Lying about ME sending neg reps when I got THIS:  





> Hi, you have received -275 reputation points from AllieBaba.
> Reputation was given for this post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...


from her.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3548532-post1986.html  (well, I've linked every one of Allie's posts, and NOT ONE showing me a liar...NOT ONE even trying to show me a liar...NOT ONE even saying she was going to try to show me a liar......)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3548532-post1986.html  (thus this post, Allie)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3548690-post1998.html (another lie when I clearly asked if Allie wanted me to go to the trouble or not....rather than say yes to me, she skirts around the edges complaining that I won't show proof....thus this post)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3548721-post2003.html (many lies take time, Allie)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3548721-post2003.html (thus this post, Allie)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3548748-post2009.html (absolutely, the so-called trivialization of the threat of Islam IS in your heads)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3548748-post2009.html (time to point out again, that Allie NEVER answered my question...she avoided it completely)


and up to the last page.....of course, she will pretend this does nothing....which in itself is another lie.   But here it is for all to see...judge for yourselves.   Don't take my word for it, read it all yourselves.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 19, 2011)

bodecea said:


> More from Allie Baba
> 
> Pg 64 - :
> 
> ...


So, how about addressing YOUR blatant twists and lies in your #2011. I gave you two prime examples.

C'mon Bodey, what are you, a fuckin' hypocrite?

You did the exact same thing you are accusing her of. That makes you somehow better?

I'll go through this other list in due time. I'm quite sure more twists and lies from you will be uncovered.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 19, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > More from Allie Baba
> ...





Please do...because one thing we've learned from Uncensored and Allie...one can claim ANYTHING....it's quite a different thing to actually prove it like I did with links.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 19, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


So, you are acknowledging that you also engaged in what you are accusing others of, as witnessed in your #2011.....For example:

www.usmessageboard.com/3491228-post921.html
In this one you claimed she "seems to think we do not have enough attacks"...Which is not what she said, and that you completely twisted.....Basically a lie.

www.usmessageboard.com/3487608-post872.html
In this one you claimed that "she wants burka's outlawed to harass muslims"....Again, that is not the reason she said, is nothing but a twist on your part, and another lie.

There are more examples in that post of yours, but no use in wasting bandwidth when only actually one example would suffice to show you're not doing anything different.

I'm just puzzled that you think you are any different.


----------



## The T (Apr 19, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...


 
Nail it brotha'!


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 19, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Let's look at Allie's posts in this thread....and how they contradict, lie and make false assumptions with no proof:
> 
> pgs 1-41:
> 
> ...


 
Told ya she would flood the site with irrelevant links that have nothing to do with her claim. 

that's the mentality.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 19, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Let's look at Allie's posts in this thread....and how they contradict, lie and make false assumptions with no proof:
> ...


See my #2028.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 19, 2011)

Dishonest ape...plz explain how this:

"I doubt they get that inference either. You have to dumb it down more, so the drooling idiots who claim to be intellectual giants can understand it. No satire, sarcasm, or literary or historical references, PLEASE!"

Is a lie?

As I expected, you simply have gone through and linked every post I've made, and then presented the links as if they prove that I'm a liar.

No, they don't. Not one of them. 

So now we all know what I knew all along; you have no evidence of lying, you never did. You don't even pretend to. Thank you for exposing yourself as a mondo troll, a dishonest pig, and not very smart.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 19, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > More from Allie Baba
> ...


 
She's lying when she says these links prove that I'm a liar. It's just low grade trolling.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 19, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


 
Omg, this is my CORE lie????

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL...

Too fucking funny.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 19, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



Are you sure you are linking the correct post?   BTW, I link every single post I comment on so people can see for themselves...that's certainly more than can be said for Allie who seems to not be able to link ANYTHING but cut n'paste articles and certainly Uncensored.

www.usmessageboard.com/3487608-post872.html
In this one you claimed that "she wants burka's outlawed to harass muslims"....Again, that is not the reason she said, is nothing but a twist on your part, and another lie.





> You didn't see this part of her post I made that comment on, which is http://www.usmessageboard.com/3487659-post875.html btw, not the one you linked:
> 
> 
> > Because it's a symbol of the barbarity of Islam; because it's the primary outward symbol of their oppression of women. Because it can hide a lot of pain and suffering.
> ...



Well, I quickly replied to your two "examples" and would like to point out again, that I at least provide links to the said posts instead of hiding behind saying "Oh, I already did that several times, you just have to look for yourself now" or putting up so-called quotes with no way of linking them back to their...ahem...original post.

So, please...pull out those more examples you speak of.   I look forward to the rebuttal.  At least you are looking, which is more than I can say for some....who, not to disappoint me....are poo-pooing the whole thing.   



> I'm just puzzled that *you think you are any different*.



Well, now.   I'm sure you can pull up my quote where I said that, can't you, since it seems to be the keystone in your rebuttal here.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 19, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Right there.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 19, 2011)

You betcha.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 19, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


How about just admitting you got caught twisting and lying in your #2011, because it is only too fucking obvious. As I fully proved.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 19, 2011)

I thought the purpose of the mission was to prove I was a liar.

Apparently  now the purpose has changed to prove I am annoying.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 19, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



What was the lying part?


----------



## bodecea (Apr 19, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> I thought the purpose of the mission was *to prove I was a liar*.
> 
> Apparently  now the purpose has changed to prove I am annoying.



And prove it I did....and I was spot on with your total denial too.  Apparently Muslims aren't only ones who give themselves a pass on lying.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 19, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Right here:

US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum - View Single Post - Why do Democrats Trivialize The Threat From Radical Islam
You stated that she doesn't think we have enough attacks.....That was a blatant lie. Nothing she said even comes close in that post.

I'll give ya' the Burka one because i'm not sure what she meant by it....Although I don't see a lie in it, or any lies by her in any other posts you provided.

Just sayin'.


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 19, 2011)

bodecea said:


> let's look at allie's posts in this thread....and how they contradict, lie and make false assumptions with no proof:
> 
> Pgs 1-41:
> 
> ...



tl:dr


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 19, 2011)

bodecea said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > I thought the purpose of the mission was *to prove I was a liar*.
> ...


 
Good for you. You proved you find me annoying.

You did not prove I'm a liar. 

You did prove you're a liar.

And I didn't have to do anything. Thanks!


----------



## bodecea (Apr 19, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...





How about quoting me EXACTLY:   





> (seems to think we do not have enough attacks)


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 19, 2011)

Bod's all about the quotes these days, lol.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 19, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...





Well, I didn't expect you to be honest about this, did I?   


So, if you are NOT a liar...explain to us where all those posts are that you referred to that show us trivializing Islamic terrorism.....I purposely linked all your posts  (not your ALLEGED posts as you claimed...they are the real deal)...so point to which ones PROVE that we are trivializing Islamic terrorism.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 19, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> Bod's all about the quotes these days, lol.



It's called proof, Allie.   Something I'm hoping you can eventually become acquainted with.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 19, 2011)

Boooorrrrrriiiiinnnnngggggg.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 19, 2011)

bodecea said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > Bod's all about the quotes these days, lol.
> ...


 
Is this a joke? C'mon, this has to be a joke...


----------



## bodecea (Apr 19, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> Boooorrrrrriiiiinnnnngggggg.



Well, I suppose you can try that dismissil excuse out for size.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 19, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



Now, why am I not surprised that you think the presentation of proof is a joke.   Who would have thought it....


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 19, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Nowhere did she say that it "seems we don't have enough attacks".....Nor did she even come close to implying that........You lied by implying that she even said anything close to it, because she didn't.

Seems like one big circle jerk where nothing was proven.

Oh well, this thread seems to have run its course.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 20, 2011)

She doesn't know the difference between a question, a stated opinion and a lie. This makes it impossible to communicate with her on any meaningful level. That can still work (see Ravi) if the person has a sparkling personality, a tad of wit and a sense of humor.

I don't see any evidence of that so far, lol.


----------



## grunt11b (Apr 20, 2011)

Jroc said:


> *Senate to Hold Hearings on &#8220;Anti-Muslim Bigotry*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because they are in bed with them, Notice how the unions have infiltrated these middle eastern countries that are rioting "Egypt comes to mind", dont kid yourself dude, the Dems are in bed with them. Which makes you wonder who in America might have known about or helped with 9/11 before it happened "Which ultimatley led to a Democrat majority in 2006 and obama in 2008".
 Thats food for thought.


----------



## mal (Apr 20, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > I ever really understood these miserable people like Georgie boy the blame America first crowd. The World would be so much better if it were not for America skewing everything up *All the muslims would be at peace if it weren't for us right?* These people are delusional.
> ...



Do you ever Tire of Excusing a Religion that Dominates the Middle East, not only for Individuals, but also the Governments?...

*A Religion that calls for your Execution?...*

Correction, a Religion that from the Kingdom to Iran ACTUALLY Executes your Kind simply for being Gay.

Why don't you EVER Denounce Islam, instead you find Excuses for it or you downplay it and Focus on Christianity, Bodey?...

You go after Christians without Hesitation...

Why do you Excuse and or give Islam a Pass?

You have Literally done this for as long as I have Known you.

Is this part of the Self-Loathing?... Self-Destructive Nature?...



peace...


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 20, 2011)

Liberals are like lemmings that way. they support anything that reduces the population and you have to admit; Islam is a great tool for that.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 20, 2011)

bodecea said:


> More from Allie Baba
> 
> Pg 64 - :
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/3491728-post950.html  (considers Islam a threat)



Are you fucking insane, or just stupid?

You think mindless spamming works in your favor?

We all know what Allie SAID, you were supposed to show "lies."

God but you are fucking worthless.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 20, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Please do...because one thing we've learned from Uncensored and Allie...one can claim ANYTHING....it's quite a different thing to actually prove it like I did with links.



What you have proven is that the tenuous grasp on reality we all thought you had is nonexistent. 

You've  spammed the board, yet failed to demonstrate a single lie. 

If I were you, I would change ID's and never log in as bodecea again, due to the embarrassment.

But you're too stupid (or too crazy) to be embarrassed.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 20, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> Dishonest ape...plz explain how this:


 
Bod is no ape, nothing great about that simpering baboon.  That one is a mindless, shit flinging monkey.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 20, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Right there.



I have a question. Is the reason that you're a lesbian that you're locked in an all female asylum?

Because you are totally fucking nuts.


----------



## R.D. (Apr 20, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> She doesn't know the difference between a question, a stated opinion and a lie. This makes it impossible to communicate with her on any meaningful level. That can still work (see Ravi) if the person has a sparkling personality, a tad of wit and a sense of humor.
> 
> I don't see any evidence of that so far, lol.



Nice or not a liar is a liar.  How that works for you sometimes   is admirable.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 20, 2011)

bodecea said:


> What was the lying part?



You claimed that Allie said that she wanted the Burkha outlawed to harass Muslims.

What you claimed was false.

You knew it to be false.

You posted it with the intent to decieve.

You lied.

One person in this thread has been proven to be a liar - you.

See bod, you're stupid as a fucking brick - seriously.  Words have meanings, "lie" has a specific meaning.

Someone being wrong isn't a lie. Someone having a different POV isn't a lie. A lie requires three element. It must be false AND the person must know it is false AND there must be an attempt to deceive.

So stupid, a comedian telling a joke that he knows isn't true, isn't a lie - he isn't attempting to deceive, he is attempting to make the sentient beings laugh.

Me calling you a feral baboon isn't a lie, though you have no tail (nor brain!)  It is a metaphorical reference to the fact that your posts are nothing but shit flinging. No intent to deceive.

But you intended to deceive - you blatantly lied.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 20, 2011)

bodecea said:


> And prove it I did....and I was spot on with your total denial too.



No, you did not.

Show us ONE thing Allie said that was;

1.) False
2.) She knew to be false
3.) Was posted with intent to deceive


You have NOT done this, nor can you.

The only liar here is you.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 20, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Right there.
> ...



Ah...here we go.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 20, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > And prove it I did....and I was spot on with your total denial too.
> ...



It's all in those two posts.   You don't want to see it...fine.   It's not like I thought you'd be truthful about it....you've already shown what your "integrity" is all about.


----------



## logical4u (Apr 20, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...



The fact that he is concentrating on "rightwing Christian fanatics", while IGNORING radical islam demonstrates how "democrats trivialize the threat from radical islam".  Pile up all the numbers from Timothy Mcveigh (not a Christian) and Eric Rudolph; take that number and compare it to the murders, tortures, maiming, and rapes that were "documented" over the same time period.  Yes, that is how "democrats trivialize the threat from radical islam".


----------



## logical4u (Apr 20, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...



Yet, you are the one that can't do a control F or search an online book for "Abraham".

I am proving you would rather stand on the sideline and "jeer" than actually get some facts.

You claim that you have read the Bible but will not enter into a conversation about your 'knowledge'. You are one sharp tack, NOT.


To have a "knowledgeable conversation, you have to agree to what is "known".


----------



## Hot Wire (Apr 20, 2011)

logical4u said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...


All islam is RADICAL islam in my opinion.Read the evil quran and notice how the average muzzie beast will hardly ever condemn a islamic terrorist attack.The islamic pigs just
try to justify them by claiming muslims are the real victims.Iam PROUD to HATE islam!All islam!!


----------



## BlindBoo (Apr 20, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > Oops Looks like you stuck your foot in your mouth AGAIN.
> ...



I'd like to remind you that your claim to me was: "*You have defended Islam in general and the specific acts of Islam at every turn*."

Prove it.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 20, 2011)

You won't accept the proof. You simply deny that when you lump Islam with "all religions" you are essentially saying it's not any worse.

Which is in and of itself trivializing the threat of Islam, since the implication is that either there aren't currently a LOT of crimes being committed in the name of Islam only or that all the other religions are equally as bad.

It's an untenable premise and it trivializes the threat. But you don't think so.

So there's not much further you can go if you refuse to acknowledge the threat.


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 20, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



oooooops, you're not a dude, you're a dudette


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Apr 20, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Right there.
> ...



Ive seen  her picture , she isnt getting  anything from  anyone.
Her best  move to date is the dress  up as a tree  with knotholes .
No takers.


----------



## jgarden (Apr 20, 2011)

Jroc said:


> *Senate to Hold Hearings on Anti-Muslim Bigotry*
> 
> On a day when Islamic jihadists exploded a bomb in Jerusalem that murdered at least one woman and wounded thirty, and when Islamic jihadists opened fire on and killed two Christians outside a church in Pakistan, Senator Richard Durbin (D-IL) announced that he was going to hold hearings on the rise in anti-Muslim bigotry.
> 
> ...


*If the Muslim world had intruded into the internal affairs of the West, to the degree that the West has intruded into the internal affairs of the Muslim world, we would have responded with our own version of "Christian" jihadists! *


----------



## bodecea (Apr 20, 2011)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Yep...here we go....It's 'personal attacks cause we got nothin' time.


----------



## R.D. (Apr 20, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Just wow...that _you_  can even  understand that is amazing


----------



## bodecea (Apr 20, 2011)

R.D. said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Fitnah said:
> ...


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 20, 2011)

jgarden said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > *Senate to Hold Hearings on Anti-Muslim Bigotry*
> ...


 
Yeah, that's not trivializing the threat ATALL!


----------



## bodecea (Apr 20, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> jgarden said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



You are correct...it is not trivializing it.   Maybe you are finally picking up some reading comprehension skills after all.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 20, 2011)

And that's why we can't prove to the terrorist lovers that they are trivializing the threat.

They don't acknowledge the threat at all.


----------



## washamericom (Apr 20, 2011)

the information well is dry......


----------



## bodecea (Apr 20, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> And that's why we can't prove to the terrorist lovers that they are trivializing the threat.
> 
> They don't acknowledge the threat at all.



Maybe you need to look up the word "trivialize".   It means to make unimportant or less...that is NOT being done in that post.

He gives a scenerio of if the same were done to us....but that isn't trivializing anything.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 20, 2011)

Yeah, like I said, there's no arguing with someone who is just going to lie no matter what.

Psst...I know what trivialize means.

And denying there's a problem at all is trivializing.

Or just lying.

Either way.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 20, 2011)

And I propose you don't know what it means.

So here it is:

"
*Definition of TRIVIALIZE*

transitive verb
*:* to make trivial *:* reduce to triviality 

&#8212; *triv·i·al·i·za·tion* \&#716;tri-v&#275;-&#601;-l&#601;-&#712;z&#257;-sh&#601;n\ _noun_ 
}*Examples of TRIVIALIZE*


The news story _trivialized_ the problem.
He is _trivializing_ the situation. "
Trivialize - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary

Anybody who actually can read can see that the last few posts by terrorist supporters have trivialized the threat of Islam.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 20, 2011)

bodecea said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



I don't know why you would bother when it's obvious that they will just ignore it, discard and pretend it doesn't really exist as they have done every other time their own words have been posted to show them as being less than honest.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 20, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



So you don't consider the fact that you defended logical for not providing substance even as you demanded that other prove their arguments an example of dishoenst flip flopping hypocrisy?? Really??



AllieBaba said:


> Not that I was a hypocrite and didn't provide substance after asking for it from others. Which is of course a lie.



Care to take the time and learn to READ?? That is not what I said, so YES you trying to claim that is what I said is a LIE on your part. 
Now how about you address what i actually said about how you defended logical for not providing substance even as you asked others to provide substance??



AllieBaba said:


> So go ahead and round up those lies. I'm sure they're all over the place, lol.
> 
> And show where I flip-flopped, i.e., reversed directions on a topic.



You have just shown how you will spin and lie in a desperate attempt to CYA so why should anyone waste their time providing even MORE proof of your lies when you will just spin and pretend it doesn't exist just like you did above??


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 20, 2011)

She already did, Smith, and she didn't prove a single lie.

She did prove she's a liar, though.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 20, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > The ENTIRE premise of this thread is what is in Allie, and Uncensored, and now Wicked Jester's heads.
> ...



Actually bod is correct in that the core of your argument is to claim that all of islam is radical with your wet water analogy, which is a delusion that only exists in your own minds and has NOTHING to do with reality. 

Lew aclindor and cassius clay, how radical are they??


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 20, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



draft dogers are pretty radical


----------



## BlindBoo (Apr 20, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> And that's why we can't prove to the terrorist lovers that they are trivializing the threat.
> 
> They don't acknowledge the threat at all.



So they've gone from "Democrats" to "Terrorist Lovers".

I would imagine that terrorist lovers wouldn't acknowledge the threat.  Democrats by and large are not terrorist lovers.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 20, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > Oops Looks like you stuck your foot in your mouth AGAIN.
> ...



Funny how you omit the parts in which you make false claims about blindboo which you claim to have never made. 



drsmith1072 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...




I guess if you ignore the facts then I am sure it's easy for you to pretend that you weren't lying but then reality shows that you were.

Fact: you claimed that blindboo defended islam AT EVERY TURN

Fact: blindboo says that he denies the existence of islam's supernatural being so how can you claim that he defends them.

Fact: that means that you LIED about blindboo.

Fact: that means that your claim that you have not made "false claims" about blindboo or anyone is a LIE.

*FACT: Omitting the facts won't make them go away.*


----------



## R.D. (Apr 20, 2011)

Spoonman said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Doesn't drsmith post like he's lost in space?


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 20, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...


you know that dude wears a tinfoil hat with antenas  - Danger, Danger


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 20, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > And that's why we can't prove to the terrorist lovers that they are trivializing the threat.
> ...


 
Oh, I'm sorry. I didn't mean to imply that all Dems are terrorist supporters.

I was referring to you and Bod, in this thread.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 20, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...


 
Exactly!
Which is why denying there's a threat from Islam ("trivializing") will not make it go away.

Other than that, your post makes absolutely no fucking sense whatever.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 20, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



Your LIE begins when you make unfounded assertions about bod as part of your so called question. 

What is the factual basis for your assertion that bod isn't familiar with the bible?

What is the factual basis for your assertiong that bod is criticizing the bible as she answered a question about the bible??

Without those two assertions your so-called "question" is pretty much nonexistent.

So, do you have anything real to support the core assertions of your "question" as you try to use your so-called "question" to personally attack bod and call her names or is it the usual dishonesty as you make shite up and dishonestly attribute it to someone so you can attack them for something that didn't say?

So care to explain?


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 20, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> Here:
> 
> "
> *Definition of QUESTION*
> ...



So is it your "intention" to claim that you were not "intending" to be dishonest but that you were just too damn stupid to realize that what you were saying was untrue??  Is that really the argument that you are trying to make so you can claim that you weren't lying?? LOL 

BTW look at the second definition that you provided.



AllieBaba said:


> 2
> : to create a false or misleading impression



So in other words it is NOT required to be a statement. Thanks for exposing your own dishonesty AGAIN. LOL


----------



## bodecea (Apr 20, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



Fascinating.   She lies again.  Ok, Chronic liar....in what way do you deduce that I am a terrorist supporter.   (And try not to run away this time)


----------



## BlindBoo (Apr 20, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



I do not support terrorist (nor do I love them, nor do I trivialize the threat they pose), and I dare say of what I've read from Bod, neither does she.


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 20, 2011)

bodecea said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



You are angry all the time and seem like you want to break things.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 20, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Ah...I like how you try to twist the OP....The Title says "Why do Democrats Trivialize the Threat from Radical Islam"....and you move the goal posts to "Denying there's a threat from Islam"....we all see what you are trying to pull there.    More indication of your inherent dishonesty.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 20, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Let's look at Allie's posts in this thread....and how they contradict, lie and make false assumptions with no proof:
> ...



WOW! Thanks for admitting that your own posts are garbage. LOL


----------



## BlindBoo (Apr 20, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Who is denying that there is a direct threat to Americans from the Radical Islamics?


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 20, 2011)

bodecea said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...



i'd say there is a real threat from radical islam.  they want jihad and are always blowing stuff up and sawing peoples heads off.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 20, 2011)

bodecea said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...


 
No, indication that you don't understand the English language.

Despite the fact that I provided the definition of trivialization.

Denything that there's a threat IS trivializing it, nitwit.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 20, 2011)

Spoonman said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



As would I.  Radicals are crazy dangerous people.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 20, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 20, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



Actually YOUR original source, the video clip of hannity, shows that hannity himself states that they were cleared and I am basing my statement that they were cleared on YOUR own source. Go watch the clip hannity says it in the first few seconds. 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qnOwsmZZhiw]YouTube - Sean Hannity Fox News Berkeley Code Pink Wacko Wants Guantanamo Detainees Dating Her Cousin[/ame]


So if you have a problem with your own source then you should retract your claims that you make based on it. 

Furthermore, the invites were dependent on the resolution and due to the fact that the resolution failed the invites did not exist. Why do you continue to run away from questions concerning your claims?? Where is your PROOF that those TWO gitmo detainees were invited even though the resolution failed to pass?? 

Do you have anything REAL or do you actually believe that repeating an unsubstantiated claim makes it true??


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 20, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> wicked jester said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...



tl:dr


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 20, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...


 
LOL!

So...I'm a liar because my question lead you to think that Bod is a liar...but you think that's a lie, so my question is obviously a lie?

Where the fuck do you people go to school?

This is unmitigated horse crap. And the infuriating thing is, you think you're being intelligent and *wiley*. 

You're not. You're airing your ignorance and your lack of character every time you post bullshit like this.

No matter how much you blather around it, my QUESTION made absolutely NO assertion. It was a QUESTION (which I don't think was ever answered). All the rest is obfuscation on your part. I asked a question. A question isn't a lie. Where is the lie in asking someone a question (that they don't answer)? What assertion is made? Where is the deception?

Moron. Go back to school. And hope that I'm not your tutor because I'd spank you with your garbage and make you do it over until you got it right. And you'd fucking cry.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 20, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Finally I get to refute.
> 
> ...



Are those the only countries that are islamic and can you prove that all are "shitholes". The SPECIFICS of your claims need to be proven before you can claim to have refuted questions of your claims. 



AllieBaba said:


> The fact that every single country dominated by Muslims (and we are lead to believe the *majority* are peaceful, loving people) is a shithole distinguished by raging human rights violations that occur in broad daylight.


Those are your own words can you address what you actually said?



AllieBaba said:


> So..let's see some monsters who have widespread support from Islam...
> 
> "
> The one exception is attitudes toward suicide bombings of U.S and Western targets in Iraq, a subject on which Muslims were divided. Roughly half of Muslims in Lebanon, Jordan and Morocco said such attacks are justifiable, while sizable majorities in Turkey, Pakistan and Indonesia disagreed. Yet, support for suicide bombings in Iraq still declined by as much as 20 percent compared with a poll taken last year. "
> ...


 

You lost the argument the moment that you moved the goal posts. Showing how some of the monsters have SOME "WIDESPREAD" support from SOME muslims does not show that 



AllieBaba said:


> Islam embraces its monsters, and promotes them.



So care to prove that islam as a whole embraces and promotes it's monsters?? I didn't think so.



AllieBaba said:


> So....are you going to link any actual lies I've told?
> 
> Show where I've flip flopped about something?



Again, you show that it's obvious based on how you tried to move the goal posts and change what you originally said that you are not honest and will not debate the facts. So why should anyone continue to provide proof of your dishonesty when you pretend it doesn't exist??


----------



## BlindBoo (Apr 20, 2011)

Spoonman said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



I think by far the biggest threat is that they will smuggle a nuclear device into a city or port and explode it.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 20, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...


You're such a fuckin' Jackwagon.

I could give a damn what Hannity said about being cleared. I provided a source after you FALSELY claimed those two were cleared, that clearly showed they were NOT cleared. You just can't stand the fact that your lie about them being cleared was just that, a fucking lie.

And yes, Lib's in Berkeley DID invite those two goat herders to come live with them, and then put it for vote.....There is no way of getting around that fact......That stupid liberal in the Hannity video was out inviting like the liberal idiot she is, long before she was interviewed on Hannity.

Fact is, when one claims a desire to invite, and then puts out said invite, that is a fucking invite.....You just don't want to admit it that it was done by your fellow loony liberal idiots!

Can't say I blame you. I'd be embarrasses too. After all, it's your fellow liberals who continually engage in crazy shit like that.

LMAO!


----------



## BlindBoo (Apr 20, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



I demand proof that the little smiley face guy has ever denied the threat!


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 20, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


maybe a dirty bomb but from what i hear we are pretty protected from that.  i wory more that they will wise up and pull a timothy mcveigh.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 20, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



And......who is denying a threat from Radical Islam, Allie?


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 20, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> Just went through Bodey's entire list of links in # 2011
> 
> She resorted to blatant twisting and lying. For example, in Allies #921, Bodey tries to insinuate that Allie thinks we haven't been attacked enough. That is a blatant lie. that is not even close to what Allie said.
> 
> ...



LOL It's funny how you can only address two and even then you fail to provide any exact quotes or real specifics. Why is that?


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 20, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Exactly and notice how jester fails to provide specifics quotes and only makes claims about his interpretation of those links. 
However, based on how jester has shown his dishonesty in the past by misquoting posters it's really not surprising that he refuses to provide quotes now. LOL


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 20, 2011)

bodecea said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


 
You deny the threat from ISLAM all the time, Bod.

BTW, it's dishonest to add that "radical" in there. I  never said anybody denied there was a threat from RADICAL Islam. I said you trivialize the threat from Islam (per the OP) when you deny the threat exists.

Are you saying now you acknowledge the threat of Islam?


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 20, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > Just went through Bodey's entire list of links in # 2011
> ...


Christ, you're fuckin' stupid......I fully provided Allies quotes, and Bodecea's false claims of the context of those posts.

Allie never claimed that we "seem to have not been attacked enough", as Bodecea dishonestly tried to twist it.......Nor did Allie say she "wants to harrass muslims", as Bodecea dishonestly tried to twist it.

Once again, Dr, you fail!


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 20, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



So what was said?? Your link goes to a post in which bod is responding to a post by jroc and allie then responds to bod's post. SO what are you talking about?? Please provide something specific?? 



Wicked Jester said:


> www.usmessageboard.com/3487608-post872.html
> In this one you claimed that "she wants burka's outlawed to harass muslims"....Again, that is not the reason she said, is nothing but a twist on your part, and another lie.



So what reason did allie give for outlawing the burka??



AllieBaba said:


> And it's psychological. We can't outlaw the religion, but we can sure as shit bring pressure to bear when it comes to the practice of it.
> 
> Private empoyers can also put into place policies that tightens screws. No skull caps, no prayer.
> 
> Little things like that. It is exactly how the south and Mormons were brought to heel. So I guess the analogy of the South was apt to a degree.



Seems like harassment to me. LOL 



Wicked Jester said:


> There are more examples in that post of yours, but no use in wasting bandwidth when only actually one example would suffice to show you're not doing anything different.
> 
> I'm just puzzled that you think you are any different.



In other words you've got nothing real to offer and instead of trying to actually substantiate your claims against bod you will repeat the same unsubstantiated bs as if repetition makes it true.

I can't believe that you actually got thanked for that BS. WOW!


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 20, 2011)

Here Dr, just because your not very bright, i'll give you Allies quotes, and Bodecea's blatant attempts to twist them. Although i've already done it.

www.usmessageboard.com/3491228-post921.html
Bodey's twist: "seems to think we do not have enough attacks".....That's a blatant twist, and lie.

www.usmessageboard.com/3487608-post872.html
Bodey's twist: "wants burka's outlawed to harrass muslims"....Another blatant twist and lie.

Are you now going to try and claim that Bodey didn't engage in the exact same thing she's accusing others of?

LMAO!


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 20, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Show me where Allie said it "seems we do not have enough attacks".

Show me where Allie claims she wants to "harrass muslims".

Put up, or simply shut up.

I can't believe you're so stupid as to not provide the evidence of Bodey's claims.

LMAO!


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 20, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



To claim that a question concerning support for muslims terrorism has been shown on this thread when it has NOT is a LIE. Furthermore it is one of the most repeated lies in this thread by both you and u2008. 

You rightwingers have been asked multiple times to provide PROOF to substantiate that claim and the best that you have to offer is from u2008 who takes a quote from drock out of context where he admits to defending islam, NOT radical islam, in a comparison between islam and christianity but that he thinks both are ridiculous. 

That is the best the right wingers have provided which fell way short of the mark.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 20, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> I thought the purpose of the mission was to prove I was a liar.
> 
> Apparently  now the purpose has changed to prove I am annoying.



And it has been proven over and over again. your dishonesty as you pretend the facts that expose your dishonesty don't exist as you spin and move the goal posts will not change the fact that you have been proven a liar.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 20, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> Bod's all about the quotes these days, lol.



And you are all about running away from your own words and pretending that they do not exist. LOL


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 20, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > I thought the purpose of the mission was to prove I was a liar.
> ...


Saying it's so, doesn't make it so. Either provide evidence, or simply STFU.

We'll be waiting!


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 20, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



Uh did you read allie's comment??



AllieBaba said:


> yeah, we need to be more like them. *We don't have enough railway/subway/cafe bombings, riots or Jews attacked in the streets!*



So how do you explain that comment and how can you HONESTLY claim that what bod said isn't even close to what allie said?? What is your interpretation of what allie was trying to say?? 



> (seems to think we do not have enough attacks)



Seems to me that bod was correct.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 20, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> *She doesn't know the difference between a question, a stated opinion and a lie. *This makes it impossible to communicate with her on any meaningful level. That can still work (see Ravi) if the person has a sparkling personality, a tad of wit and a sense of humor.
> 
> I don't see any evidence of that so far, lol.



LOL and apparently neither do you. Your own spin on this subject as you provide the defintions to prove you WRONG. 

A lie is NOT required to be a statement and that is according to your own definition. LOL


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 20, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > More from Allie Baba
> ...



Isn't doing the former a core part of doing the latter?? I mean how is one supposed to show allie's lies if one does not quote what allie said??


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 20, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > What was the lying part?
> ...



Actually allies own words show at least part of her intent was to harass muslims.



AllieBaba said:


> And it's psychological. We can't outlaw the religion, but we can sure as shit bring pressure to bear when it comes to the practice of it.
> 
> Private empoyers can also put into place policies that tightens screws. No skull caps, no prayer.
> 
> Little things like that. It is exactly how the south and Mormons were brought to heel. So I guess the analogy of the South was apt to a degree.



Or are you trying to claim that the above would not be considered harassment??


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 20, 2011)

Yet more irrelevancy.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 20, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Once again, epic fail!

Please show us where Allie claimed she believes we "do not have enough attacks" or, that she "seems to believe we don not have enough attacks.

Nowhere in that quote does she make either claim.

Funny thing is, you're doing the exact same thing Bodey is. Twisting and spinning in the wind, as you accuse others of doing the same thing. Talk about a couple o' god damn hypocrites!

Either put up the evidence, or simply STFU!

This is just too damn easy. Like a walk in the park on a brisk spring day.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 20, 2011)

Did anyone ever post my stated intent to harass muslims?

I'd like to see that, please. I certinaly have no recollection of ever saying that, but I'm sure I must have, since the lying loons say I did.

So please post that quote. Thanks.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 20, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > And prove it I did....and I was spot on with your total denial too.
> ...



So it is the "allie is ignorant" defense. Even IF they admit that bod shows something that allie said is not true, however, unless bod can prove that allie "intended" to decieve then they will claim that she did not lie. LOL 

you got to love this bs. She didn't "intend" to lie she is just stupid. LOL


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 20, 2011)

how is saying we don't have enough acts of terrorism the same as saying I intend to harass muslims?

Is that it?

Does this strike anyone else as straight up batshit crazy?


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 20, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


 
Logical fallacy at it's finest.

Say whatever you like, then have it rephrased as something completely different.

You say "This house is blue."

smith or bod say "There are so enough houses!!!! You are terrible for saying there aren't enough houses! Liar! Liar! Liar!"

You ask for evidence you have ever said there aren't enough houses.

They link to "This house is blue" after two days or so, and say there, that's the proof that you think there aren't enough houses.

It's like crazy land.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 20, 2011)

logical4u said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...




In other words you've got nothing but your own misinterpretation as you make shite up as you go along. Got it. 

FACT is that nowhere in their post as they present their opinion about christianity do they mention radical islam or trivialize it, so for you to insert your misinterpretation and try to claim that it was the posters intent when no such evidence exists to support such an assumption makes you look pretty ridiculous.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 20, 2011)

logical4u said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



Hey look, I can spam too

I know that you are desperate to make this about me since it was you who failed to provide anything of substance to supprot your claims but come on, even you hve to be more honest than to try that lame bate a switch? 

They are your arguments, you prove them. I am not going to waste my time searching for something that you should provide.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 20, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...



He won't because he can't and he knows it which is why when i called him out on it he tried to change the subject to how he took drock's comments out of context. LOL


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 20, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> jgarden said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



Really?? How does it trivilize the threat of radical islam?? Specifics please.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 20, 2011)

I like macaroni!!!!


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 20, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


 
It has been proven to the satisfaction of everybody, except the lying parties.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 20, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> She already did, Smith, and she didn't prove a single lie.
> 
> She did prove she's a liar, though.



Is this supposed to be a response to this,



drsmith1072 said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...



I have to ask because you missed a few questions. I am sure that you didn't avoid them intentionally but if you could actually respond to what was written that would be great.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 20, 2011)

Spoonman said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



So are you actually trying to equate those two muslims to the radical muslims who behead and murder people?? 

Really?? Is that the argument that you want to hang your argument on?? WOW!


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 20, 2011)

Gonna give Bodey credit, she finally ran away from this thread going mach 5 with her hair on fire. Smart thing to do when you repeatedly step on your dick.

Dr, on the other hand, can't seem to figure how to put on his track shoes and, is forced to stick around and be thoroughly pawned.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 20, 2011)

I didn't miss those questions. I actually referenced them and dismissed them. Re-read the thread. Carefully.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 20, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> Gonna give Bodey credit, she finally ran away from this thread going mach 5 with her hair on fire. Smart thing to do when you repeatedly step on your dick.
> 
> Dr, on the other hand, can't seem to figure how to put on his track shoes and, is forced to stick around and be thoroughly pawned.


 Oh she'll come back when it dies down and she'll start in with the exact same shit as she did before. Exact. She won't change the script one little bit. 

It's a troll thing.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 20, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Thanks for agreeing with me that u2008 lied about blindboo. However what does the following spin have to do with what I said??



AllieBaba said:


> Which is why denying there's a threat from Islam ("trivializing") will not make it go away.



BTW repeating that lie will not make it true. 



AllieBaba said:


> Other than that, your post makes absolutely no fucking sense whatever.



So what are you confused by little girl?? Let me know what i need me to spell out so you can follow and I will do my best to help you understand. Just try to be specific and explain what does not make sense and why it doesn't make sense.

Of course if this is just your usual avoidance tactic of claiming that posts do not make sense or are irrelevent so you can avoid facts that counter your spin then please stop running away and try addressing what was actually said. 

Your avoidance will not change the FACTS that I have stated.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 20, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...


 


I drive a Ford!!! But I really like Buicks, too..


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 20, 2011)

bodecea said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...



That kind of dishonesty is all allie and the rest of them are left with. Notice how they called for backup as the troll brigade arrives, avoids the content of the posts and can only lash out and attack even as the primary hacks (allie, u2008, and jester) spew the same unproven claims pretending that they are facts. 

LOL


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 20, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...



Good luck getting a REAL response to that question. LOL


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 20, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...


Care to provide that concrete evidence of an Allie lie?

So far, you and Bodey have miserably failed.

You and Bodey are being abjectly dishonest in claiming lies with zero proof, and then twisting words in a desperate attempt to yet again cover your failures.

In other words, you've been pawned.

Put up the evidence, or simply STFU, lil' man.

We're waiting!

"Notice how they called for back up".......Got proof of that LIE too, Dr?

Oh wait, must be that "VAST RIGHT WING CONSPIRACY, I TELLS YA!", that you loony liberal idiots are so paranoid of.

You're such a fuckin' tool!


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 20, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...




WOW! That is no where near to what I actaully said so either you lack the ability to comprehend what you read or you can understand just fine and would rather LIE about what someone said so you can attack them for something that you made up? So which is it?? 



AllieBaba said:


> No matter how much you blather around it, my QUESTION made absolutely NO assertion.



Actually it made TWO. One that bod is not familiar with the bible, even as she answers questions about the bible, and the other is that bod was criticizing the bible. Those two assertions are the core of your "question." 



AllieBaba said:


> It was a QUESTION (which I don't think was ever answered).



How do you honestly expect a poster to answer a question that is based on made up assertions meant to attack the credibility of that poster when they never made any such claims??



AllieBaba said:


> All the rest is obfuscation on your part. I asked a question. A question isn't a lie. Where is the lie in asking someone a question (that they don't answer)? What assertion is made? Where is the deception?



A "question" based on false assertions that were intentionally and falsely attributed to the person being questioned for the purpose of insulting and attacking them IS dishonest. 
Now unless you can show that bod actually made those assertions that you attribute to her it's pretty obvious that you made them up. 

So again I ask,

"What is the factual basis for your assertion that bod isn't familiar with the bible?

What is the factual basis for your assertiong that bod is criticizing the bible as she answered a question about the bible??

Without those two assertions your so-called "question" is pretty much nonexistent.

So, do you have anything real to support the core assertions of your "question" as you try to use your so-called "question" to personally attack bod and call her names or is it the usual dishonesty as you make shite up and dishonestly attribute it to someone so you can attack them for something that didn't say?"

So care to answer the questions or are you going to run away and pretend this never happened, AGAIN??


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 20, 2011)

Smith, really, you should stop.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 20, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



LOL So I quoted your original source, the hannity clip, and you are trying to attack me for using your source that you are now dismissing even as you stand behind the original claims that you made based on that source?? 

OMG that is just hilarious. 

BTW I see you still can't prove your claim that those two gitmo detainees were still invited even after *the resolution to invite them failed to pass *so why is it that you appear to believe that repeating the same BS over and over again makes it true??  

Where is your substance to back up your claims?? You are going after bod to provide absolute proof that allie lied and yet you refuse to hold yourself to that same standard. Why is that??


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 20, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...


"or is it the usual dishonesty as you make shit (shite) up and dishonestly attribute it to someone so you can attack them for something they (that) didn't say?"

(above quote edited for lousy spelling that was noted)

Isn't that exactly what Bodey did to Allie in her ridiculous #2011?

Why yes it is.



Damn, you just keep stepping on that lil' needledick oof yours, over and over again.

Hypocrisy is a funny thing, indeed!


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 20, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...




Saying it doesn'tmake it so. 



AllieBaba said:


> BTW, it's dishonest to add that "radical" in there. I  never said anybody denied there was a threat from RADICAL Islam. I said you trivialize the threat from Islam (per the OP) when you deny the threat exists.
> 
> Are you saying now you acknowledge the threat of Islam?



Did you happen to miss the title of this thread?? 

Why do Democrats Trivialize The Threat From *Radical *Islam 

So did you miss the word "radical" or is this just another example of your selective omission of facts that counter your spin??


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 20, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...


Show me where i'm lying, dufus........That stupid lib put out an invite during the interview. That stupid lib helped put an invite up for vote......Meaning, your fellow liberal idiots in Berkeley did put out an invite to gitmo detainees.........You can't refute that. It's absolutely true!

Are you going to say that your fellow liberal idiot in that video isn't liberal?

LMAO!

Now, where's your proof of an Allie lie.

So far, the only lies we are seeing, are coming from you and Bodey. You two have lied in claiming that Allie lied. Not one shred of evidence has been presented, meaning you two are lying!

We're still waiting!


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 20, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



And bod never attributed what you quote to allie so thanks for exposing your continued dishonesty. However allie's own words are,



AllieBaba said:


> yeah, we need to be more like them. We don't have enough railway/subway/cafe bombings, riots or Jews attacked in the streets!



Seems pretty close to me when you consider what bod actually said



> (seems to think we do not have enough attacks)



Allie starts off with "we don't have enough"

bod starts of with "we do not have enough"

Allie ends with "railway/subway/cafe bombings, riots or Jews attacked in the streets"

bod ends with "attacks"

So how is bod wrong?? Please explain. 




Wicked Jester said:


> Nor did Allie say she "wants to harrass muslims", as Bodecea dishonestly tried to twist it.



Really?? what would you call this,



AllieBaba said:


> And it's psychological. We can't outlaw the religion, but we can sure as shit bring pressure to bear when it comes to the practice of it.
> 
> Private empoyers can also put into place policies that tightens screws. No skull caps, no prayer.
> 
> Little things like that. It is exactly how the south and Mormons were brought to heel. So I guess the analogy of the South was apt to a degree.



That seems to be a pretty cut and dry form of harassment. She is talking about making their religious expression uncomfortable and putting road blocks in the way preventing them from practicing their religion because "we can't outlaw the religion, but." So care to explain how that is NOT harassment?? 





Wicked Jester said:


> Once again, Dr, you fail!



Seeing as how you are the one that just did a faceplant I really don't see that as the case. But thanks for your delusions of "winning." I am sure charlie sheen would be proud of you. LOL

On that note thanks for the laughs I will be back tomorrow to laugh at you some more. LOL


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 20, 2011)

Ok, so it's about radical islam in the op.

Disregard.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 20, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...


Your spin is just too damn funny.

Allie never said that she "seems to think we don't have enough attacks"........Not even close. But, Bodey DID try to spin it as her saying such. That is a lie........You can't deny it, no matter how hard you lamely try!

Allie never said she "wants burka's outlawed to harrass muslims".......But, Bodey DID try to spin is as her saying such. That is a lie.....You can't deny it, no matter how hard you lamely try.

So, unless you or Bodey can provide exact quotes of Allie saying either, you are failures who are doing nothing more than twisting words and lying.

Yeah, you go run along now. Once again your tried and true tactic of trying to ankle bite like a shakey lil' puppy has once again failed....Thanks for the amusement, sincerely!


----------



## bodecea (Apr 20, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> Gonna give Bodey credit, she finally ran away from this thread going mach 5 with her hair on fire. Smart thing to do when you repeatedly step on your dick.
> 
> Dr, on the other hand, can't seem to figure how to put on his track shoes and, is forced to stick around and be thoroughly pawned.



Um...what?   Who ran away?   Or are you wanting me posting here 24/7?   Yes or no?


----------



## bodecea (Apr 20, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



That's nice.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 20, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



Pretty funny smoke screening for Allie, Wicked.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 20, 2011)

Obfuscate. 

If bod says there's a smoke screen somewhere look to her posts.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 20, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> Gonna give Bodey credit, *she finally ran away from this thread going mach 5 with her hair on fire*. Smart thing to do when you repeatedly step on your dick.
> 
> Dr, on the other hand, can't seem to figure how to put on his track shoes and, is forced to stick around and be thoroughly pawned.



For yucks and grins, I checked the time from my last post til this one...about an hour and 24 minutes.   

That's your definition of running away at Mach 5?   Or simply wishful thinking?


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 20, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > Gonna give Bodey credit, *she finally ran away from this thread going mach 5 with her hair on fire*. Smart thing to do when you repeatedly step on your dick.
> ...


 I knew you'd be back.

And I knew you'd just start over again.

Well done.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 20, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...


Smoke screening?........No.

Simply calling you out for doing what you accuse others of, that is all.

What your #2011, and the other post was, was a lame attempt to somehow expose some lies....Not one lie exposed. Just a bunch of quotes from Allie, and a few lame attempts to spin and lie about what she actually said.

They were epic fails.....And it's highly amusing watching you and that smith clown try and spin it otherwise.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 20, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > Gonna give Bodey credit, *she finally ran away from this thread going mach 5 with her hair on fire*. Smart thing to do when you repeatedly step on your dick.
> ...


Why would I wish that?

You're one of my favorite people to bat around up here......Like a cat battin' around a foil ball, it's amusing.....Having you and that smith clown to bat around at the same time, is like a kids trip to disneyland!


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 20, 2011)

Oh wicked, don't you understand?

If you're SPECIFIC, you're smoke screening. If you provide EVIDENCE, then you're lying.

But if you lie and obfuscate, you make your case!

That's the way it works.

I'm still baffled that someone can say that a fascetious comment that we need to be attacked more often is a statement that we need to attack Muslims more often, but oh well. If people are going to make shit up and pretend it's real, you can't do much with them.

People who make shit up and don't KNOW it's not real..that's mental illness, though, and I'm starting to get a little worried about smith & bod...


----------



## bodecea (Apr 20, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> Obfuscate.
> 
> If bod says there's a smoke screen somewhere look to her posts.



I remember all those "alleged links" to your posts....smoke screens linking the source.   Well, in your world, I guess.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 20, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



  You keep telling yourself that and someday you might even believe it.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 20, 2011)

bodecea said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > Obfuscate.
> ...


 
Wtf are you talking about?

The links to nowhere? That proved..nothing?

Lol...


----------



## bodecea (Apr 20, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> Oh wicked, don't you understand?
> 
> *If you're SPECIFIC, you're smoke screening. If you provide EVIDENCE, then you're lying.*
> But if you lie and obfuscate, you make your case!
> ...



I never thought you'd admit it...but there you go...your posting philosophy, right out there.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 20, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


 
Dance, Bod, dance!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qlv9GfgxlTs]YouTube - Acrobatic Dance(ADAGIO) / Duo Dasha&Vadim 2008[/ame]


----------



## bodecea (Apr 20, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



She's pretty flexible.  But I'm not a dancer, knees too banged up.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 20, 2011)

bodecea said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


 
That doesn't seem to prevent you from contorting, however!


----------



## bodecea (Apr 20, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Let's look at Allie's posts in this thread....and how they contradict, lie and make false assumptions with no proof:
> 
> pgs 1-41:
> 
> ...



I have a two-step...

One...


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 20, 2011)

bodecea said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > Oh wicked, don't you understand?
> ...


Well, there you have it.....Another attempt by the Bode to dishonestly spin a post.

Oh well, it's just the kids and I this evening. Gonna take 'em down to Paradise Cove for a lil' dinner......I'll check back later, or tommorow to see if Bodey comes up with some actual lies, or at least ceases in dishonestly trying to spin another posters words.

C-YA all!


----------



## bodecea (Apr 20, 2011)

bodecea said:


> More from Allie Baba
> 
> Pg 64 - :
> 
> ...



Two...


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 20, 2011)

You can post those all day long, lol. All it does is illustrate how you failed to prove that I was a liar, and what a very large troll you are.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 20, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> *You can post those all day long,* lol. All it does is illustrate how you failed to prove that I was a liar, and what a very large troll you are.





Perhaps once a day will be enough.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 20, 2011)

It may be considered "flooding" by the admin, but by all means, have at! I am flattered that you spent so much time reading and compiling my work!


----------



## bodecea (Apr 20, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> It may be considered "flooding" by the admin, but by all means, have at! I am flattered that you spent so much time reading and compiling my work!




Nice to see you no longer say "alleged".


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 20, 2011)

I think I used alleged because at that point you were saying you would compile a list of links showing my lies. Hence "alleged".

I don't know, it's a non issue.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Apr 21, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



What we have is  you  as  the new corndog. It goes personal  because you got nothing.


----------



## STREICHER187 (Apr 21, 2011)

Why would you brand all muslims over the actions of a few? Maybe if Reagan hadn't turned his back on Bin Laden after arming him he wouldn't keep attacking us. how would you feel if Iran set up military bases in the middle of the US and kept troops here like we do in the middle east. Or if the middle east took texas and made it a state like with did Isreal? 

Are there Radical Muslims yes but there is just as much crime commited by others every day, people are murdered on the Streets of America alll the time, 100's (maybe 1000's) of priests raped little children should we hold hearings about these christian terrorists who ruined the lives of families?

Just imagine how little violance we would have in the world if it wasn't for religion..


----------



## jgarden (Apr 21, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> And that's why we can't prove to the terrorist lovers that they are trivializing the threat.
> 
> They don't acknowledge the threat at all.





> Operation Ajax - 1953 Iranian coup d'état
> 
> The 1953 Iranian coup d'état, on August 19, 1953 (known as the 28 Mordad coup in Iran), was *the overthrow of the democratically elected government of Iranian Prime Minister Mohammad Mosaddegh orchestrated by the intelligence agencies of the United Kingdom and the United States* as operation TPAJAX. The coup saw the transition of Mohammad-Rez&#257; Sh&#257;h Pahlavi from a constitutional monarch to an authoritarian one who relied heavily on U.S. support to hold on to power until his own overthrow in February 1979.
> 
> ...


*"Terrorists" and "terrorism" are in the "eye-of-the-beholder!"

Operation Ajax and the replacement of a democratic government in Iraq with an authoritarian dictatorship is just one of many examples of American interference in the internal affairs of Muslim countries.

"AllieBaba" may choose to remain oblivious to such intrusions but based on recent history, the Muslim world really has no reason to love nor trust America - "The Great Satan!"*


----------



## bodecea (Apr 21, 2011)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Fitnah said:
> ...



  You guys sure try hard for me having "nothing".  But I think it's funny that you excuse others going personal because I've "got nothing."   New twist on that.


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 21, 2011)

bodecea said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



So you are tha catcher?


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 21, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



do you realize you make like 10,000 posts a year complaining about stuff?


----------



## BlindBoo (Apr 21, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



LOL is right.  Still waiting for proof that *I "...have defended Islam in general and the specific acts of Islam at every turn."* too!

Saying that you've proved it doesn't really prove anything.   I'll check back a couple more times but mostly, I'm done with it.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 21, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



are you really that ignorant??

bod was NOT quoting allie and claiming that allie said "seems we do not have enough attacks". It's obvious to anyone with a brain that is bod's comment on what allie said, 



AllieBaba said:


> We don't have enough railway/subway/cafe bombings, riots or Jews attacked in the streets!



So are you claiming that bod was quoting allie's exact words out of dishonesty or ignorance?  



Wicked Jester said:


> Show me where Allie claims she wants to "harrass muslims".



I showed allies own words which amount to harassing muslims or are you once again trying to falsely claim that bod was quoting allie when it's obvious yet again that bod was posting his opinion about what allie said.



AllieBaba said:


> And it's psychological. We can't outlaw the religion, but we can sure as shit bring pressure to bear when it comes to the practice of it.
> 
> Private empoyers can also put into place policies that tightens screws. No skull caps, no prayer.
> 
> Little things like that. It is exactly how the south and Mormons were brought to heel. So I guess the analogy of the South was apt to a degree.



So care to explain how that is NOT harassment??



Wicked Jester said:


> Put up, or simply shut up.
> 
> I can't believe you're so stupid as to not provide the evidence of Bodey's claims.
> 
> LMAO!



I already did "put up" but it's not my fault that you have to make false claims as you try to claim that bod was quoting allie when it's obvious that she was not. Bod's little excerpts after the links were bod's opinions about what allie said and based on what allie actually said bod was correct.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 21, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



And yet while you were "waiting" post after post has popped up around you containing allie's own words and your best defense is to ignore them and pretend that they don't exist. LOL


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 21, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> Yet more irrelevancy.



Ah the old bs line about how you claim a post is irrelevant so you can pretend to be justified in ignoring the content that you refuse to address because you can't counter the FACTS it presents. 



drsmith1072 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



So how are your own words that show u2008 to be a liar, which is one of the items that you right wingers were demanding proof of, irrerlevant??


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 21, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...


 
Proven already.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 21, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...


 
Lie.

And a blatant one. I'm pretty sure there's a post or two on the last couple of pages where he specifically refers to specific comments to make his point.

Which is much more than you've done.


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 21, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > Yet more irrelevancy.
> ...



hey didn't you have a rep power of 17 the other day?


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 21, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...


 
In other words, she lied.

And you're okay with that.

Thanks.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 21, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



WOW you really are that ignorant aren't you?? It's pretty obvious that bod did not quote allie exactly so why pretend that he ever claimsed to have done such?

What bod did do was sum up what allie said by equating 



AllieBaba said:


> railway/subway/cafe bombings, riots or Jews attacked in the streets!



to the word "attacks" instead of citing the whole comment. 

So are you really so ignorant that you cannot see how those "attacks" that allie listed can be summed up with the single word "attacks"?????

Furthermore, what is it with your obsessive need to try and falsely claim that bod was quoting allie's exact words with her responses after the links?? Is that type of dishonesty the only way that you can pretend to ignore the fact that allie did talk about harrassing muslims because she can't "outlaw the religion" as well as the fact that allie did state 



AllieBaba said:


> We don't have enough railway/subway/cafe bombings, riots or Jews *attacked* in the streets!



otherwise known as ATTACKS. LOL


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 21, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> Did anyone ever post my stated intent to harass muslims?
> 
> I'd like to see that, please. I certinaly have no recollection of ever saying that, but I'm sure I must have, since the lying loons say I did.
> 
> So please post that quote. Thanks.



Yes and here it is AGAIN try not to stumble over it as you run away AGAIN. 



AllieBaba said:


> And it's psychological. We can't outlaw the religion, *but we can sure as shit bring pressure to bear when it comes to the practice of it. *
> 
> Private empoyers can also *put into place policies that tightens screws.* No skull caps, no prayer.
> 
> Little things like that. It is exactly how the south and Mormons were brought to heel. So I guess the analogy of the South was apt to a degree.



So care to explain how that is not considered harassment??


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 21, 2011)

I think you must be mentally ill. 

Anyway, it's impossible to argue with a crazy person who doesn't understand the workings of the English language, or have the ability to distinguish fact from fiction. You remind me of the environmental and animal rights wackos...they functioned at exactly the same level. Currently those people are either in jail or very regretful of their blind devotion to a destructive ideology.

Ring any bells for you?


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 21, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > Did anyone ever post my stated intent to harass muslims?
> ...


 
No. I trust you have access to a dictionary. I suggest you use it. I'm sick of your willful ignorance and alternate reality.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 21, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



How is that a logical fallacy when that is the very argument that u2008 is putting forth?? Please explain HOW it is a logical fallacy if you can? 

Oh you mean it's not and this is just more of your usual avoidance. 

Thanks for nothing but avoidance as per usual. LOL


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 21, 2011)

I already explained it. I'm sorry you don't understand.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 21, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



Based on how you right wingers are the "lying parties" and you are also the ones claiming to be saitsified with a work of fiction that you conintue to fail to substantiate, your statement cannot possible be true. 

Nice contradiction on your part though. LOL


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 21, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> I didn't miss those questions. I actually referenced them and dismissed them. Re-read the thread. Carefully.



So you avoided responding to them? Thanks for the admission coward. How typical that you once again run from the truth that exposes your dishonesty. LOL


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 21, 2011)

Whatever.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 21, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



More avoidance imagine that. What are you afraid of? What about my questions and comments scares you so much that you run away from them?? 

What confised you?? I am serious I will take the time and explain it to you so that you can understand what I said. So please provide some specifics on what confused you.

LOL


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 21, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> Smith, really, you should stop.



Says you, the hack who is running away from the very facts that you rightwing trolls have been asking for. Now that you got them you can't run away from them fast enough. LOL



AllieBaba said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...




WOW! That is no where near to what I actaully said so either you lack the ability to comprehend what you read or you can understand just fine and would rather LIE about what someone said so you can attack them for something that you made up? So which is it?? 



AllieBaba said:


> No matter how much you blather around it, my QUESTION made absolutely NO assertion.



Actually it made TWO. One that bod is not familiar with the bible, even as she answers questions about the bible, and the other is that bod was criticizing the bible. Those two assertions are the core of your "question." 



AllieBaba said:


> It was a QUESTION (which I don't think was ever answered).



How do you honestly expect a poster to answer a question that is based on made up assertions meant to attack the credibility of that poster when they never made any such claims??



AllieBaba said:


> All the rest is obfuscation on your part. I asked a question. A question isn't a lie. Where is the lie in asking someone a question (that they don't answer)? What assertion is made? Where is the deception?



A "question" based on false assertions that were intentionally and falsely attributed to the person being questioned for the purpose of insulting and attacking them IS dishonest. 
Now unless you can show that bod actually made those assertions that you attribute to her it's pretty obvious that you made them up. 

So again I ask,

"What is the factual basis for your assertion that bod isn't familiar with the bible?

What is the factual basis for your assertiong that bod is criticizing the bible as she answered a question about the bible??

Without those two assertions your so-called "question" is pretty much nonexistent.

So, do you have anything real to support the core assertions of your "question" as you try to use your so-called "question" to personally attack bod and call her names or is it the usual dishonesty as you make shite up and dishonestly attribute it to someone so you can attack them for something that didn't say?"

So care to answer the questions or are you going to run away and pretend this never happened, AGAIN??


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 21, 2011)

You've already said all that.


----------



## logical4u (Apr 21, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...



If you are comparing two religions, and you only focus on one of those religions, isn't that "ignoring" or "trivializing" the other religion?


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 21, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...




WOW going to the fallback position of attacking me for spelling errors shows that even you know that you've got NOTHING. LOL The fact that you failed to address anything that I actually said further proves that you've got NOTHING. 




Wicked Jester said:


> Isn't that exactly what Bodey did to Allie in her ridiculous #2011?
> 
> Why yes it is.




Really?? HOW is it "exactly what bodey did to allie" and furthermore, how does that change the fact that you are attacking for "bodey" by accusing him of the very same thing that you are giving allie a pass for.  

Thanks for admitting you are a HYPOCRITE. LOL 



Wicked Jester said:


> Damn, you just keep stepping on that lil' needledick oof yours, over and over again.
> 
> Hypocrisy is a funny thing, indeed!



Says you, the troll who tried to attack bod while giving allie a pass for ding what you now call the very same thing. LOL 

BTW I am not saying that bod did "exactly" the same thing. That is still left for you to prove. 
However, it is telling that you try to attack me for excusing bod over your unproven accusation when you state that allie is doing exactly the same and yet I don't see you calling out allie for what you have called LYING. Why is that?? 

Since your claim is that bod and allie are doing "exactly" the same thing then based on how you are called bod a liar for doing it, doesn't that make allie a liar too??

Thanks for putting your foot in your mouth AGAIN. LOL


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 21, 2011)

There are two trolls supreme on this thread; they are you and Bod.

Since you made your appearance, the thread has disintegrated into a mishmash of constantly changing assertions, made by you and Bod, that cannot (and have not been) proven. It started with you crowing that I and UC had lied and flip flopped. It progressed to you throwing lie after lie out, and when those lies were exposed as lies, either you or bod would change the original assertion. And weaved among all the other bs are the two astonishingly enormous compilation of a links to my posts that prove nothing except that Bod has apparently read every single comment I've ever made and has nothing better to do than flood the thread with them.

Now it's over. You didn't make any of your points, you haven't proven that anyone's a liar, you have been exposed as liars yourself. So now you want to start over again. Fuck off. You aren't reasonable, and you're a liar besides. This thread is done.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 21, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



It's YOUR claim so where is YOUR proof?? Once again a rightwinger fails to prove his own arguments and even after demanding that others prove theirs this hack is demanding that I disprove his arguments. LOL  Thanks for the blatant hypocrisy. 

You keep repeating it over and over again and yet you have failed to provide anything other than your repeated OPINIONS. 

ONCE AGAIN, where is your substance to back up your claims?? You are going after bod to provide absolute proof that allie lied and yet you refuse to hold yourself to that same standard. Why is that??


----------



## logical4u (Apr 21, 2011)

STREICHER187 said:


> Why would you brand all muslims over the actions of a few? Maybe if Reagan hadn't turned his back on Bin Laden after arming him he wouldn't keep attacking us. how would you feel if Iran set up military bases in the middle of the US and kept troops here like we do in the middle east. Or if the middle east took texas and made it a state like with did Isreal?
> 
> Are there Radical Muslims yes but there is just as much crime commited by others every day, people are murdered on the Streets of America alll the time, 100's (maybe 1000's) of priests raped little children should we hold hearings about these christian terrorists who ruined the lives of families?
> 
> Just imagine how little violance we would have in the world if it wasn't for religion..


Catholic priests have been arrested and brought to trial for child molestation (rightly so in cases where they were guilty!).  

Where communism replaced religion, the deaths were in the millions in a few decades. FYI.

How did islam get the ME?  Did they purchase it?  Did people vote in Shariah as a new system of GOVERNMENT?  

Why did the USA ever go to the ME?  Was it for "trade"?


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 21, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> Ok, so it's about radical islam in the op.
> 
> Disregard.



So this is how you admit that you were WRONG when you called someone else dishonest?? 



AllieBaba said:


> You deny the threat from ISLAM all the time, Bod.
> 
> BTW, *it's dishonest to add that "radical" in there.* I  never said anybody denied there was a threat from RADICAL Islam. I said you trivialize the threat from Islam *(per the OP)* when you deny the threat exists.
> 
> Are you saying now you acknowledge the threat of Islam?



So you called Bod dishonest and despite the fact that YOU were WRONG, this bs sidestep is all that you have to offer?? LOL 

So was that a lie on your part or were just ignorant and didn't "intend" to misrepresent the facts?? 

Thanks for showing an example of how what you called a "logical fallacy" actually applies. LOL


----------



## logical4u (Apr 21, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ErzxOz3Dzv8&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - Shariamerica: Islam, Obama, and the Establishment Clause[/ame]

Dems elevating islam above Christianity.


----------



## logical4u (Apr 21, 2011)

logical4u said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



So far, I have reviewed that Jacob was re-named Israel by the Lord and that Jacob was Abraham's grandson.  I also asked if you were aware of the reception that Esau (who was living in Ishmael's protection/area) gave to Jacob after Jacob left "serving" his father in law for 21+ years with all his animals and his two wives?
You did not respond.  I don't know if you didn't pay attention to this part of the Bible, or if you do not want a conversation about the differences between islamic teachings and the Bible, or if you are just to into the child like behavior of "liar, liar", "nanny, nanny, boo, boo, etc.  I have been patient and await a demonstration of your comprehension for this part of the Bible.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 21, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



Says the troll misquoting bod. Is it intentional or are you doing it out of ingorance?



Wicked Jester said:


> Allie never said that she "seems to think we don't have enough attacks"........Not even close. But, Bodey DID try to spin it as her saying such. That is a lie........You can't deny it, no matter how hard you lamely try!



and bod never said that was an exact quote from allie so why do you continue to misquote bod and pretend that it was?? I have already shown allie's words right next to bod's and they are pretty much the SAME with the except that bod summed up allie's LIST with the one word "attacks" a form of which was used in allie's own list of "attacks." 



Wicked Jester said:


> Allie never said she "wants burka's outlawed to harrass muslims".......But, Bodey DID try to spin is as her saying such. That is a lie.....You can't deny it, no matter how hard you lamely try.



and bod never said that was an exact quote from allie so why do you continue to misquote bod and pretend that it was?? I have already shown allie's words and they show that the intent behind outlawing the burka was to harass muslims because she can't "outlaw the religion." her own words show her intent so why is it so hard for you to follow simple english?? 



AllieBaba said:


> And it's psychological. *We can't outlaw the religion, but we can sure as shit bring pressure to bear when it comes to the practice of it.*
> 
> Private empoyers can also *put into place policies that tightens screws*. No skull caps, no prayer.
> 
> Little things like that. It is exactly how the south and Mormons were brought to heel. So I guess the analogy of the South was apt to a degree.



HOW IS THAT NOT HARASSMENT???? 




Wicked Jester said:


> So, unless you or Bodey can provide exact quotes of Allie saying either, you are failures who are doing nothing more than twisting words and lying.
> 
> Yeah, you go run along now. Once again your tried and true tactic of trying to ankle bite like a shakey lil' puppy has once again failed....Thanks for the amusement, sincerely!



AGAIN due to the FACT that neither of us quoted allie as saying those phrases why is showing allie stating those exact word for word phrases a requirement to discuss what allie actually said?? Your myopic view does not change the fact that what allie actually said was quoted and instead of addressing what she actually said all you can do is move the goal posts and focus on two statements that you are misquoting and taking out of context. 

Face it, you lost, you are just too damn ignorant to realize it.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 21, 2011)

You're just repeating the same things over and over and over.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 21, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...



The funniest part of all is that he is stuck on his assumption that you were quoting allie word for word with your comments that you posted after almost every link when it's pretty obvious that you were commenting on what allie said and not quoting her exactly. 

Yet here jester is again demanding that we provide proof af a claim that doesn't exist. No one quoted allie as saying either of the statements jester is demanding proof for so how can anyone provide proof of a claim that isn't based in reality??


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 21, 2011)

bodecea said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > Oh wicked, don't you understand?
> ...



That and allie neg repped me for proving her wrong and exposing her dishonesty even as she ran away from the facts that she and the rest of them demanded. LOL 

BTW I would like to know what "specifics" she is talking about in reference to jesters post?


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 21, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



Here is one LIE by allie that was part of bod's list that you discarded after misrepreseting and commenting on only TWO of them



AllieBaba said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



And yet if you read my original post I made no such parallel or comparison between gun onwnership and slavery. 



drsmith1072 said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > I was not trying to slant the story.  I am aware that Hindus and other far eastern communities participate in slavery.
> ...




I am clearly talking about *an argument * and how the right argues that criminals will get guns even if they are illegal in comparison to an argument presented by logical where he asks "If it is illegal, how can these "criminals" transport their "slaves" out of country where they are discovered abusing these people in other countries?" 

Therefore, based on what I ACTUALLY said, allie claiming that I made a parallel or comparison between gun ownership and slavery is a LIE.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 21, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



And you won't get it because they don't have it. However, that won't stop them from falsely claiming that they do have it but that they provided it earlier as they tell you to go read the thread to find something that doesn't exist. LOL 

Their arguments are like snipe hunting and they are trying to convince everyone around them that snipes are real you just haven't looked hard enough for them.  Even though they can't show that they are real they still make that claim as if repetition makes it true.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 21, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...



Really where? Post a link to said proof. If it really exists then it should not be so hard for you to find it and post it. 

Oh let me guess this is where you tell me to go and read the thread and look for something that doesn't exist because you can't provide anything real to support your claim? LOL


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 21, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



PROVE IT! LOL This ought to be fun. LOL

I'm pretty sure there's a post or two on the last couple of pages where he specifically refers to specific comments to make his point.

Which is much more than you've done.[/QUOTE]

pretty sure huh?? So where is your PROOF? LOL Where are those posts that you are "pretty sure" about?? 

Do you have anything REAL to offer or do you actually believe saying it makes it so??

BTW I have quoted your own words, jester's own words, and even u2008's own words to substantiate my claims so where are your quotes?? Oh that's right you don't have anything REAL to offer. 

Thanks for playing though. LOL


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 21, 2011)

I don't have to prove it. You never proved your assertion. There's nothing to prove.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 21, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...


 
Nope, told you already. I'm not going to go around proving and re-proving the same crap over and over again because you're too stupid to understand. It's been proven. You don't get it. You're terminally stupid, or terminally dishonest, but I am not going to chase my tail just because you chase yours.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 21, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



Really?? Is that your NEW standard for what qualifies as lying?? All bod did was comment on what you actually said. However, if that is your new standard for what qualifies as lying then according to your own standard almost every post of yours that bod cites in which you commented on what others posted are LIES. 




AllieBaba said:


> And you're okay with that.



The question that you should actually be asking is are you ok with using that as your NEW standard to define what qualifies as lying?? If so, you've got a lot of explaining to do. LOL 



AllieBaba said:


> Thanks.



You're welcome, pointing out your dishonesty, hypocrisy and lack of integrity is a pleasure. So no thanks necessary. 

LOL


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 21, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> I think you must be mentally ill.
> 
> Anyway, it's impossible to argue with a crazy person who doesn't understand the workings of the English language, or have the ability to distinguish fact from fiction. You remind me of the environmental and animal rights wackos...they functioned at exactly the same level. Currently those people are either in jail or very regretful of their blind devotion to a destructive ideology.
> 
> Ring any bells for you?



Avodance with a personal attack, thanks for showing once again that you have NOTHING to offer in the face of the FACTS that you morons were asking for all this time and now that you got them you pretend they don't exist.

BTW I do think it's hilarious that you did exactly as I predicted you would do. LOL 

Thanks for nothing as per usual. LOL


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 21, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



Are you actually asking me to define "harass" for you??

ha·rass
1. To irritate or torment persistently.
2. To wear out; exhaust.
harass - definition of harass by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.

So care to explain how your stance, as to why you would outlaw the burka among other items in your statement, is not harassing musilms?? 

Your reasoning is to put pressure on them (irritate persistently and wear out; exhaust) and prevent them from practicing their religion and tightening screws (irritate or torment persistently and wear out; exhaust) on them to further prevent them from practicing their religion. 

So care to explain how that is not considered harassment??

Ball is in your court. Let's see if you can return it or will you run off the court and call me names from the stands as you usually do?


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 21, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> I already explained it. I'm sorry you don't understand.



Really?? how and where did you show what I said about u2008's standard that in order to prove that you lied we must prove that you "intended" to misrepresent the facts was a logical fallacy?? He basically said that if you state something that you don't know is untrue then it is not a lie, so how is my statement a fallacy?? 


Here is your post please show how and where you did what you claim. 



AllieBaba said:


> Logical fallacy at it's finest.
> 
> Say whatever you like, then have it rephrased as something completely different.
> 
> ...



Please show how and where you showed what i ACTUALLY said to be a logical fallacy.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 21, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> You've already said all that.



and you avoided it like your typical cowardly self. So how about you answer the questions and stop running away?



AllieBaba said:


> Smith, really, you should stop.



Says you, the hack who is running away from the very facts that you rightwing trolls have been asking for. Now that you got them you can't run away from them fast enough. LOL



AllieBaba said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...




WOW! *That is no where near to what I actaully said so either you lack the ability to comprehend what you read or you can understand just fine and would rather LIE about what someone said so you can attack them for something that you made up?* So which is it?? 



AllieBaba said:


> No matter how much you blather around it, my QUESTION made absolutely NO assertion.



Actually it made TWO. One that bod is not familiar with the bible, even as she answers questions about the bible, and the other is that bod was criticizing the bible. Those two assertions are the core of your "question." 



AllieBaba said:


> It was a QUESTION (which I don't think was ever answered).



*How do you honestly expect a poster to answer a question that is based on made up assertions meant to attack the credibility of that poster when they never made any such claims??*


AllieBaba said:


> All the rest is obfuscation on your part. I asked a question. A question isn't a lie. Where is the lie in asking someone a question (that they don't answer)? What assertion is made? Where is the deception?



A "question" based on false assertions that were intentionally and falsely attributed to the person being questioned for the purpose of insulting and attacking them IS dishonest. 
Now unless you can show that bod actually made those assertions that you attribute to her it's pretty obvious that you made them up. 

So again I ask,

*"What is the factual basis for your assertion that bod isn't familiar with the bible?

What is the factual basis for your assertiong that bod is criticizing the bible as she answered a question about the bible??* 
Without those two assertions your so-called "question" is pretty much nonexistent.

So, do you have anything real to support the core assertions of your "question" as you try to use your so-called "question" to personally attack bod and call her names or is it the usual dishonesty as you make shite up and dishonestly attribute it to someone so you can attack them for something that didn't say?"
*
So care to answer the questions or are you going to run away and pretend this never happened, AGAIN??*


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 21, 2011)

logical4u said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



Actually bass was NOT comparing the two but instead  he expressed an OPINION about "the radical christian right" as he mentioned their obsession with "islam" (not radical islam). lack of stating an opinions on radical islam does not show trivialization of it. Nice stretch on your part though. 

So care to rethink your new line of spin?? 

The FACT that he does not mention radical islam in that short post does not prove that "Democrats Trivialize The Threat From Radical Islam." Therofore, your claim that his post is "living proof" is WRONG.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 21, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> There are two trolls supreme on this thread; they are you and Bod.



says you the biggest troll in this thread.



AllieBaba said:


> Since you made your appearance, the thread has disintegrated into a mishmash of constantly changing assertions, made by you and Bod, that cannot (and have not been) proven.



and yet you were the one that entered this thread late in the game and started trolling as you ingored facts that coutnered your SPIN. You continue that trend today. LOL 



AllieBaba said:


> It started with you crowing that I and UC had lied and flip flopped.



and you have been shown to flip flop on how you apply your standard of proof. You make claims fail to prove them and then when asked to prove them you tell others that you already have and to go look it up. Then when a poster says something that you disagree with you demand proof and unless their response meets your new incredibly high standard of proof you claim that they lied and can't prove their claims. 
You have flip flopped on this standard of proof multiple times once you even defended logical claiming that I should do as he says and research his topic and look for something to prove him wrong when he hadn't provided anything of substance to back up his own claims. 




AllieBaba said:


> It progressed to you throwing lie after lie out, and when those lies were exposed as lies, either you or bod would change the original assertion.



really?? Like what?? Oh you mean that you are LYING about us lying when the FACTS show that we have posted your own words to show how you have lied even as you ingored, or skipped those posts and pretended that tehy never existed. LOL 



AllieBaba said:


> And weaved among all the other bs are the two astonishingly enormous compilation of a links to my posts that prove nothing except that Bod has apparently read every single comment I've ever made and has nothing better to do than flood the thread with them.




actually I took notice of at least one of those links in which you tried to claim I made a parallel between gun ownership and slavery when I made no such comparison or parallel. I mentioned it later but I am sure that you will run away from proof of your lies as you ahve done throughout this thread. 



AllieBaba said:


> Now it's over. You didn't make any of your points, you haven't proven that anyone's a liar, you have been exposed as liars yourself. So now you want to start over again. Fuck off. You aren't reasonable, and you're a liar besides. This thread is done.




Says you the cowardly hack who demands proof that she lies even as she avoids and ignores the very facts that she is demanding so she can pretend that she hasn't been exposed as a LIAR. LOL 

Go ahead and run. Your lies, spin, avoidance, cowardice and deceit are there for all to see. Running away after being exposed as a liar will not make you an honest person no matter how much you wish to believe it will. 

PS tell us again how you "lied" about the content in the OP and used your "lie" to call bod dishonest. LOL


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 21, 2011)

logical4u said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...



I responded and told you that i am not going to play your games. it was your argument therefore the burden of providing substance to support your claims lies solely with YOU. 

I have called you out for your failure to substantiate your claims and you continue to show that you have no point other than to attack me for your failure to provide substance to support your own arguments. 
The fact that you continue to attack me and make your failure about me says far more about you than it does me. 

Please do try to follow along so everything doesn't have to be spelled out for you.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 21, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> You're just repeating the same things over and over and over.



Are you still here?? Now IF you could address the content of my posts instead of running away that would be great.


----------



## Hot Wire (Apr 21, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > There are two trolls supreme on this thread; they are you and Bod.
> ...



Says the muslim loving liberal hack,Take islam and ram it up your liberal ass!!
islam is a bloodlusting deathcult from hell no matter how much you muzzie ball licking
liberal apologists say otherwise.There is NO difference between islam and so called radical
islam.Murder of infidels(thats you also shit for brains)is ORDERED in the evil quran.
Iam PROUD to HATE islam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hot Wire (Apr 21, 2011)

islam and freedom are incompatable!!And we will NEVER give up our freedoms!!


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 21, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> I don't have to prove it. You never proved your assertion. There's nothing to prove.



Huh?? So are you moving on to an even NEWER standard of proof?? WOW you just can;'t stop flip flopping and moving the goal posts can you?? 

BTW I think it's hilarious that you claim I lied but fail to prove it even as you demand that others prove their claims that you lied. Once again you flip flop on your standard of proof. 

BTW here are two lies of your that I posted on previously. My guess is that you will pretend that they don't exist, let's see if you can prove me wrong and admit that you were being less than honest.

Your false claim about the OP that you used to call bod dishonest is a prime example iof your dishonesty.

Then there is your false claim that I compared or made a paralllel between gun ownership and slavery when I made not such parallel or comparison. 

There are TWO lies by you and you only wanted one. LOL


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 21, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



and just as predicted you cut and run while failing to provide anything of substance because you claim that you already have. LOL. you are so predictable. 

What is hilarious about that is that those on the left in this thread have had no such hang ups. We posted proof of your lies, you claimed that we didn't, so we posted it again and once again you claimed that we didn't so we posted it again...and so on. 

You see the problem with your claim is that if you actually have the proof it's not that big of a deal to find it and repost it. The fact that you choose to take the dishonest cowardly way out and run away from providing the substance leaves the impression that you don't actually have it. LOL


----------



## The T (Apr 21, 2011)

Jroc said:


> *Senate to Hold Hearings on Anti-Muslim Bigotry*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Anti-Muslim bigotry? Really?

Tell the Senators what...

When Islam gets a grip on their more radical elements? WE might consider thinking of granting them status of something above Cult/Fascist status.

And that includes when more of the so-called "Moderate element" grow a spine and start speaking out regardless of fear of a FATWAH against them.

What are the Senators going to accomplish? Tell us to play nice?


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 21, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...


Wow, you really are a stupid fuck!

No where did Allie even come close to stating "seems like we haven't had enough attacks"

Bodey deliberately tried to take her words out of context, and then added her own interpretation of what Allie actually said.....She lied, just as you're lying in trying to back up Bodey's twists and lies.

You've been pawned yet again, lil' man.

Now, I'll be waiting for Bodey and yourself to actually come up with even one lie by Allie, or the exaxct words of what Bodey actually claimed were said......Because so far, neither of you have provided one shred of evidence.......All you've provided are twists and turns, that completely lack any sort of substance......Both of you are lying, nothing more!

Stupid sheep like Bodey and yourself are fucking comical.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 21, 2011)

Hot Wire said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



Not that I am fond of the religion of Islam...but are you the alternative?   Yikes!!!


----------



## bodecea (Apr 21, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



Obsessed with me, aren't you?


----------



## bodecea (Apr 21, 2011)

The T said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > *Senate to Hold Hearings on Anti-Muslim Bigotry*
> ...



So, you believe a religion is responsible for its more radical, crazy adherents.   Something good to remember.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 21, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...


Well then, lil' man....I'm sure you'll have no problem of showing that proof from you lefty loons right here and now.

Show the posts that prove LYING.

Come on, Junior, SHOW IT!

Btw, son, where are you right now?......."Ran away" again, I see.

You're such a fuckin' dufus.

LMAO!


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 21, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...


Well, if you consider ONCE AGAIN exposing lies by you as obsessed.....Whatever.

You just make it too damn easy....Dr's lil' ass isn't doing you any favors either, other than continually exposing your abject lies by lamely trying to deny them.

Heard those boo's yet, btw?


----------



## Hot Wire (Apr 21, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Hot Wire said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...


lol,Iam not a religion you brainless moron!


----------



## bodecea (Apr 21, 2011)

Hot Wire said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Hot Wire said:
> ...



I find it very funny that YOU are calling ME a brainless moron.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 21, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



And yet, here you are again....talking about ME, bringing my name up in a very large percentage of your posts here.    Hmmmmmm.   Very obsessive.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Apr 21, 2011)

bodecea said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



If they have a  contextual scripturally historic rational for their crazy,  yes the religion is responsible.


----------



## The T (Apr 21, 2011)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...


 

Indeed.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 21, 2011)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...



Well, THAT is certainly something good to remember too.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 21, 2011)

The T said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Now that is something to remember also....


----------



## The T (Apr 21, 2011)

bodecea said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Fitnah said:
> ...


 
*TROLL*


----------



## bodecea (Apr 21, 2011)

The T said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...



Now...isn't THAT interesting...I say that something YOU posted is something to remember and your response to that is to call me a "troll"?


  So it's trollish behavior to say that something YOU say is worth remembering?


----------



## The T (Apr 21, 2011)

bodecea said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


 
Take it _As You Wish..._


----------



## bodecea (Apr 21, 2011)

The T said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 21, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have to prove it. You never proved your assertion. There's nothing to prove.
> ...


 


You saying what I said is not proof, you dimwit.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 22, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



ok moron i will explain it to you yet another time becuase it's obvious that you were not smart enough to understand it the first four times I spelled it out for you.

at NO time was bod claiming that allie said the exact statement "seems like we haven't had enough attacks" so why do you continue to LIE about it and pretend that she did??

You wanted proof of your LIES well you just gave an example of it, AGAIN. 

BTW care to explain what you would call the list of things allie is claiing we don't have enough of??



AllieBaba said:


> We don't have enough *railway/subway/cafe bombings, riots or Jews attacked in the streets!*



What would you call that list other than a list of "ATTACKS". I remind you that allie's statement has a form of the word "attack" in her own post. 

Once again your dishonest attempts to try and falsely claim that bod was claiming to be quoting allie exposes your dishonesty. Furthermore asking anyone to prove that allie made that EXACT statement that no one attributed it to her is beyond ignorance on your part.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 22, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...



Well it's obvious that he is obsessed with misquoting you as he continues to try and claim that you were quoting allie's exact words when you commented on allie's statement by saying that she "seems to think we do not have enough attacks" after you cited the link in which allie stated 



AllieBaba said:


> We don't have enough railway/subway/cafe bombings, riots or Jews *attacked* in the streets!



So isn't it hilarious that he can't even quote you correctly even as he tries to lie and attack you as he falsley claims you misquoted allie? LOL 

He just doesn't understand how hypocritical and dishonest he is for attacking you for misquoting even as he misquotes you. LOL


----------



## bodecea (Apr 22, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



But I've learned to expect that from him.   No biggie.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 22, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



According to your most recent definition of what you now consider to be lying which is



Wicked Jester said:


> Bodey deliberately tried to take her words out of context, and then added her own interpretation of what Allie actually said.....She lied



you provide evidence of your own lies based on your own current standard as you continue to misquote bod and add your own interpretation of what bod actually said as you take it out of context.

evidence:

your misquote: 





Wicked Jester said:


> "seems like we haven't had enough attacks"



what bod actually said as he commented on what allie said



bodecea said:


> http://www.usmessageboard.com/3491228-post921.html  (seems to think we do not have enough attacks)



Your attempts to take what bod said out of context as you falsely claim that bod was quoting allie.



Wicked Jester said:


> Please show us where Allie claimed she believes we "do not have enough attacks" or, that she "seems to believe we don not have enough attacks.
> 
> Nowhere in that quote does she make either claim.




So, if adding ones own interpretation of what someones says even as you misquote and take there words out of context, as you did when you falsely claimed that bod was quoting allie, is a LIE then based on your own standard, your own rants against bod show you to be a LIAR. 

Thanks for proving your own dishonesty in accordance with your own standard.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 22, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



Uh first off.

FACT: You demand that others provide proof of their claims that you lied.

FACT: You claimed that i lied.

FACT: You refused to provide proof of your claim that I lied.

There in lies the proof that you flip flopped on your belief that the person who makes the claim should provide the proof to substantiate it.

Second. I already posted what i restated above but you were too cowardly and dishoenst to address what was said so here we go again. 

Evidence of allie's dishonesty follows as I repost what he ran away from previously.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 22, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> Ok, so it's about radical islam in the op.
> 
> Disregard.



So this is how you admit that you were WRONG when you called someone else dishonest?? 



AllieBaba said:


> You deny the threat from ISLAM all the time, Bod.
> 
> BTW, *it's dishonest to add that "radical" in there.* I  never said anybody denied there was a threat from RADICAL Islam. I said you trivialize the threat from Islam *(per the OP)* when you deny the threat exists.
> 
> Are you saying now you acknowledge the threat of Islam?



So you called Bod dishonest and despite the fact that YOU were WRONG, this bs sidestep is all that you have to offer?? LOL 

So was that a lie on your part or were just ignorant and didn't "intend" to misrepresent the facts?? 

Thanks for showing an example of how what you called a "logical fallacy" actually applies. LOL


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 22, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



Here is one LIE by allie that was part of bod's list that you discarded after misrepreseting and commenting on only TWO of them



AllieBaba said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



And yet if you read my original post I made no such parallel or comparison between gun onwnership and slavery. 



drsmith1072 said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > I was not trying to slant the story.  I am aware that Hindus and other far eastern communities participate in slavery.
> ...




I am clearly talking about *an argument * and how the right argues that criminals will get guns even if they are illegal in comparison to an argument presented by logical where he asks "If it is illegal, how can these "criminals" transport their "slaves" out of country where they are discovered abusing these people in other countries?" 

Therefore, based on what I ACTUALLY said, allie claiming that I made a parallel or comparison between gun ownership and slavery is a LIE.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 22, 2011)

bodecea said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



I just find it amazing that these right wingers flip flop and lie so much and still have to demand proof of their flip flpps and dishonesty when their posts are full of them. 

allie has changed her standard on who should prove claims and jester calls you a liar even as he engages in what he is using calling you a liar. 

Then jester and allie chime back in late at night or early this morning still demanding proof even though they skipped or ignored most of the posts in the last few pages which consist of what they are still demanding. 

evidence of such avoidance from allie is right here.



AllieBaba said:


> You saying what I said is not proof, you dimwit.



http://www.usmessageboard.com/3557027-post2262.html

she tries to claim that I only SAID it and yet I went back and reposted my previous posts that show the proof of my claims, which she avoided and now pretends doesn't exist. 

Then jester chimes back in late last night (EST) and tries to claim I ran away even as he can only muster a halfassed response to a few posts as he repeats his false claims and exposes himself as a liar according to his own NEW standard. 

Their dishonesty knows now bounds.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 22, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...


I call it sarcasm, you fuckin' moron.

Nowhere does she state that "it SEEMS we don't have enough attacks".

Nor did she state that she "wants to harrass muslims".

What it was, was an attmpt by Bodey to spin and lie......You cannot deny that, nor prove otherwise, momma's boy!

I'll say it again, pee wee, unless you can come up with those exact words, you're making yourself look like a fuckin' ankle biting lil' douchebag.....Not that it's anything new from you.

You're a dishonest lil' hack. As evidenced by your continually failed attempts on this thread to prove something that isn't true.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 22, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...


You continually accuse others of "running away", you spineless lil' fuck. And then whine like a three year old when someone says the same of you.

If ya' can't handle it, lil' Orphan Annie, then maybe you should just consider shutting the fuck up!

You're a fuckin' joke, lil' one!


----------



## bodecea (Apr 22, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



If you want someone to shut up....looks like YOU are the one who can't handle what they say.   Pretty evident.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 22, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...


Poor lil' Bodey.....Once again outed as a liar, and twister of words.

If one complains about being told they "ran away", and then whines (as drlil'man did) when someone accuses them of doing the same, then yes, one should just shut the fuck up to avoid having their hypocrisy put fully on display.

Seriously Bodey, you're not too bright.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 25, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



WOW you really are retarded aren't you?? Once again you expose your own dishonesty as you try to claim that bod was quoting allie's exact words when bod commented on what allie actually said and was NOT quoting allie. 

So now that it has been explained to you numerous times why do you continue to make that false claim over and over again?? 

BTW you missed several posts and failed to respond to the facts that you were asking for this whole time, so what awe you afraid of?? Why did you choose to avoid the facts that you ahve been asking for all this time?? 



bodecea said:


> http://www.usmessageboard.com/3487608-post872.html (want's burka outlawed to harass Muslims)
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/3491228-post921.html  (seems to think we do not have enough attacks)



So where does bod "QUOTE" allie and claim that allies stated those EXACT words?? Oh you mean bod doesn't quote allie and doesn't claim that those are allie's exact words. 

So why is it that you continue to make demands for something that exists only in your own mind??


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 25, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Is that really all that you have to address?? thanks for proving my point on how you right wingers run away from the arguments and facts that counter your spin.  

You see, here is the difference, you accused me of running away because I was not online at the time of your post, which occured about 3 hours after i left. Where as I accuse you and your right wing troll brigade of running away from the argument which you just provided a perfect example of. 

BTW where are all of your responses to my previous posts that included the facts that you trolls were demanding?? Oh you mean you didn't respond to them showing yet again how you RUN AWAY from the debate and facts that counter your spin.

Thanks for proving my point.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 25, 2011)

bodecea said:


> It's all in those two posts.   You don't want to see it...fine.   It's not like I thought you'd be truthful about it....you've already shown what your "integrity" is all about.



No, it is not - dumbfuck.

You attempted to bury the question under a mountain of irrelevancy. You linked dozens of her posts, but failed to illustrate a single lie.

Epic fail.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 25, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> I'd like to remind you that your claim to me was: "*You have defended Islam in general and the specific acts of Islam at every turn*."
> 
> Prove it.



Again?

Let's say that is low on the priority list.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 25, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Maybe you need to look up the word "trivialize".   It means to make unimportant or less...that is NOT being done in that post.



So what you're saying is that you're not "trivializing" the threat because no threat exists?


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 25, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...


 
Fact:  Your constant carping is not proof of anything, except that you really are an idiot, and probably need to adjust meds.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 25, 2011)

And PS...I quit reading your posts about a week ago, and I would wager a guess that almost everybody else did as well. I'm using stock responses based upon your pathetic lack of ability to have a meaningful conversation.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 25, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> I do not support terrorist (nor do I love them, nor do I trivialize the threat they pose), and I dare say of what I've read from Bod, neither does she.



You trivialize the threat from Islam and defend the actions of Islamic by engaging in logical fallacy of creating a moral equivalency with Christianity. 

If a person repeatedly claims that the crimes of Charlie Manson are just the same as the crimes of a shoplifter, has that person trivialized the crimes of Manson?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 25, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> Who is denying that there is a direct threat to Americans from the Radical Islamics?



Do you think that threat is somewhat less, or far less than the threat from fundamentalist Christians?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 25, 2011)

bodecea said:


> As would I.  Radicals are crazy dangerous people.



What other radicals want jihad and are always blowing stuff up and sawing peoples heads off?

Christians? Or is it that Christians said being gay is a sin, making them WORSE!


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 25, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...




BTW what you provided is nothing but a baseless opinion that is a mere continuation of your mindless trolling that you have displayed throughout this thread as you ran away from arguments you couldn't counter. 

Don't you think it's time that you learned the difference bnetween your opinons and the facts?? In case you didn't know it there is a HUGE difference. 

I showed your own words several times over it's not my problem that you 
lack the integrity to adress what was actually posted as you turn tail and run away. You are nothing but a worthless cowardly troll and you prove it with every post.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 25, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> And PS...I quit reading your posts about a week ago, and I would wager a guess that almost everybody else did as well. I'm using stock responses based upon your pathetic lack of ability to have a meaningful conversation.



Thanks for proving my point that you are a worthless cowardly troll who whines and cries about not having the facts and makes demands for the facts and yet when you get them posted you run away and hide. How typical.

Thanks for admitting your cowardice. 

PS. If you quit reading my posts then how can you honestly comment on the content?? Oops thanks for posting proof of yet another lie by you. LOL


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 25, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > I do not support terrorist (nor do I love them, nor do I trivialize the threat they pose), and I dare say of what I've read from Bod, neither does she.
> ...



WOW thanks for that shining example of illogical rantings and insane attempts to spin as you continue to TRY to apply your misguided beliefs to others even as you fail to actually make them stick. LOL


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 25, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > blindboo said:
> ...



tl:dr


----------



## BlindBoo (Apr 25, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > I do not support terrorist (nor do I love them, nor do I trivialize the threat they pose), and I dare say of what I've read from Bod, neither does she.
> ...



The only equivalency I've ever brought up between the two is they both beleive in the supernatural.  Not the actions of the Radical Islamics.  There is no defense for targeting innocent women and children no matter the cause.

Interesting comparison you have there.  Now let see, if you compare the Radical Islamics actions to say some powerfull European Nation from the past like Nazi Germany are you trivializing the crimes of the Nazis?


----------



## BlindBoo (Apr 25, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Who is denying that there is a direct threat to Americans from the Radical Islamics?
> ...



I don't think it's less.  I mean however remote it may be, there are Islamic radicals who want to explode a nuclear device in a major US city.  Whereas I don't there is a big effort in the Fundie camp to do something like that.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 25, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> The only equivalency I've ever brought up between the two is they both beleive in the supernatural.  Not the actions of the Radical Islamics.  There is no defense for targeting innocent women and children no matter the cause.



I wonder how dedicated you are to such an ideal.

But nevertheless, it's good that you condemn wanton acts of terrorism.



> Interesting comparison you have there.  Now let see, if you compare the Radical Islamics actions to say some powerfull European Nation from the past like Nazi Germany are you trivializing the crimes of the Nazis?



In what way?

The crimes are similar and the ideals behind them are virtually identical.


----------



## logical4u (Apr 25, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...



Spin???? That would be what you did here ... you took a posting and declared the intent of a poster that wasn't you.  If the thread is about "trivializing the threat of islam" and a poster is focusing on Christianity (opinion or fact) without presenting a comparable statement about islam, it is obvious to most of us here that person is "ignoring" or "trivializing" islam.  If the thread was about the violence of Christianity, his "opinion" would have been, expected.


----------



## logical4u (Apr 25, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



Aren't you (yes, you), the one that is crying to have EVERYTHING spelled out for you???  I cannot determine where your claim for Biblical knowledge starts and where it stops.  How can I discuss a subject with you when you claim to have read the Bible, but will not say one way or another if you are familiar with the topic or how in depth your knowledge goes.

So far, I have reviewed that Jacob was re-named Israel by the Lord and that Jacob was Abraham's grandson.  I also asked if you were aware of the reception that Esau (who was living in Ishmael's protection/area) gave to Jacob after Jacob left "serving" his father in law for 21+ years with all his animals and his two wives?


----------



## logical4u (Apr 25, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



Would you care to clarify your statement???


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 25, 2011)

logical4u said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...


really?? HOW so? 



logical4u said:


> you took a posting and declared the intent of a poster that wasn't you.



I did nothing more than you did. You offered yout interpretation of what he said even as you ignored what he actually said. Where as I based my interpretation on what he actually said. 
The sad fact is that now you agree with me that you were WRONG when you claimed that he made a comparison because you NOW admit that he didn't even mention radical islam.



logical4u said:


> If the thread is about "trivializing the threat of islam" and a poster is focusing on Christianity (opinion or fact) *without presenting a comparable statement *about islam, it is obvious to most of us here that person is "ignoring" or "trivializing" islam.  If the thread was about the violence of Christianity, his "opinion" would have been, expected.



So you ARE saying that because he did NOT mention radical islam that he is trivializing the threat of it?? Got it. I knew I had you pegged the first time. 

The sad fact is that now you agree with me that you were WRONG when you claimed that he made a comparison because you NOW admit that he didn't even mention radical islam.

First you claimed he was comparing the two religions and then you admit after being called out for being wrong you admit that he didn't make a comparable statement. LOL

Any way that you try to spin it YOU were the one that was proven WRONG based on the shift in your own argument. LOL


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 25, 2011)

logical4u said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



WOW how many times does it have to explained to YOU?

YOU made the claim therefore the burden of proof is on YOU. 

It is not my responsibility to google anything to substantiate or prove your claims wrong. 

Furthermore what does your inability to substantiate your own claims have to do with my knowledge?? Why do you have to test my knowledge BEFORE you can provide some substance to support your own claims??  

If you have a point get to it. Otherwise admit that you've got nothing real to offer and stop trying to make this about me when you are the one that made the claims.


----------



## Lasher (Apr 25, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Lasher said:
> 
> 
> > So what?
> ...



No, I just had to tell them I am a Jew and they let me go.  We Jews are notorious for these "false flag" operations where we commit an anti-Semitic crime and blame it on people who don't like us.  You know that.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 26, 2011)

Aww, it looks like allie can only neg rep me now. Didn't she try to attack bod for neg repping her earlier in this thread?? Oh well, allie knows she can't counter the facts that she demanded so now that she was given the facts she runs away from them and neg reps me as she goes. LOL


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks for the reminder...


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 26, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...


*OFFICIAL TRANSLATION:*

Look, I don't have a damn thing to say......I was lying when I claimed Biblical Knowledge....You just threw up your review of facts from the bible, and I have no clue what you are talking about because I have no biblical knowledge....If I did, I would be able to address your review...........But I don't so, in order to try and save face, because I really really really didn't expect you to call me on it, i'm going to do my usual hemming and hawing like a spoiled lil' brat, and eventually hope you'll just go away and stop embarrassing me.........'cause this is just like the other day when mommy yelled at me at the mall. I was soooooooooo emabarrassed.

*END OF OFFICIAL TRANSLATION*


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 27, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



Do you even KNOW what his claim was about?? Apparently not. So now that you are done trying to dishonestly put words into my mouth, another example of your dishonesty, don't you have some content to review and comment on or is trolling all that you have offer after being owned in this thread?? 

Your whined and cried as you demanded the facts and yet you, just the same as allie and u2008, ran away from them after you got what you asked for. 

BTW you do realize that you are now defending logical4u who has failed to provide anything of substance to support his original claim and your new stance contradicts your previous stance against bod that she should have to prove her claims that allie lied or else you claimed that bod was the liar.

So what explanation fo you have to explain this flip flop on your part?? Is this contradiction made out of dishonesty or ignorance of your previous stance over the last 20+ pages?? 

You wanted proof of your dishonesty and then you provide it with your own words. LOL


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 27, 2011)

Flip flop? What flip flop?

What's with the silly claims of flip flopping? Is it because you don't understand English in the first place?


----------



## BlindBoo (Apr 27, 2011)

logical4u said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



There is a greater danger of horrific attack (like a nuclear bomb or flying planes into Nuclear plants, building, or truck bombs) from the Islamic Radicals.  The Christian Fundies threat I see as less horrific in nature. (like killing abortion providers).


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 27, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...






Christ man, you're like a fuckin' broken record.....How many days are you going to keep coming back to the same damn thread, and spew your same shit over and over and over again?

Are you really that insecure in life?

'cause ya' got to admit, it's pretty fuckin' bizzare.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 27, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...


Go ask all those unborn fetus's out there just how great the threat from liberal idiots is to them.

'cause liberals just love wantonely killing innocent life, for no other reason than it poses an inconvience to 'em.

Sick bastards!


----------



## bodecea (Apr 27, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



Noting the desparate attempt at deflection.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 27, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



Says you, the troll who chimed in ONLY to attack me even as he contradicted his previous stance on who should provide substance. 

Should the poster making the claim provide the substance?? 

or,

Should the poster who questions the poster making the claim provide the substance?? 

So which is it?? I have to ask because you demanded that bod prove her claims, even after she did, and then above you contradicted that stance as you chimed in attacking me for daring to ask that logical4u do exactly what you are demanding of bod.

BTW nice avoidance of my questions once again exposing you as a cowardly troll who has nothing to offer.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 27, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...


He did provide substance....Gave you his review of what he found in the bible....You claim biblical knowledge, but obviously can't address his review. Therefore, you obviously have no biblical knowledge as you claimed.......He's embarrassed you, and no amount of your usual childish hemming and hawing can change that fact.

And, I'm still waiting for Bodey and yourself to show those Allie lies.....You two have miserably failed. And have only twisted her words, and abjectly LIED about the contents of her posts.

Sad, really!


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 27, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



Well that is about all that they have left. 
They demanded proof of their lies, flip flops and contradictions but then when they got exactly what they asked for they ran from them as fast as possible. 
Notice not one of them has addressed all of their own words that expose them a the dishonest cowardly hacks that they are. 
So after avoidance like that what else do they have to offer but deflection, more avoidance and trolling? 

In case you couldn't guess, the answer is that they have NOTHING left to offer but deflection, more avoidance and trolling.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 27, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...


 
Well you would know, given your herculean attempts to deflect.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 27, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...


 
What a joke.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 27, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



Actually moron he asked a few question and someone else answered them which does NOTHING to addres his original claim. IF you were aware of what his original claim was then you would know that to be the case. However, it's obvious that you couldn;t resist the chance to attack me even as you had to flip flop on your standard belief that the person making the claim is required to prove it. All so you could attack me based on his spin and failure to provide substance to support his original claim. 

BTW here is a post where i call you out fopr your lies about what allie said. No response from you, imagine that.
http://www.usmessageboard.com/3567581-post2275.html

*So why is it that you continue to misquote and misrepresent what bod actually said as you continually try to claim that bod was quoting allie's exact words??*

Here is another post from you as you ingore the content that exposes allie's dishonesty as she claims I only said it when her own quote shows that she refused to prove one of her own claims even as she demands that others prove theirs.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3559248-post2272.html

and here is a quote of allie's dishonesty that you and allie failed to address once again exposing you as cowardly dishonest trolls. 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3557841-post2269.html 

So do you need me to go back the the last 15 pages to repost the content that you ran away from and are now trying to calim once again doesn't exist or will you actually address what was said and at least pretend to be honest about it??

You wanted ONE and I gave you a few. So now let's watch you avoid them and attack me personally because you can't honestly debate what was actually said because then you would have to admit that you and allie were being dishonest.

BTW care to answer my questions that you avoided?? 

Should the poster making the claim provide the substance?? 

or,

Should the poster who questions the poster making the claim provide the substance?? 

So which is it?? I have to ask because you demanded that bod prove her claims, even after she did, and then above you contradicted that stance as you chimed in attacking me for daring to ask that logical4u do exactly what you are demanding of bod.

The more you avoid the more you expose yourself to be dishonest and cowardly. LOL


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 27, 2011)

Omg, my LIE is that I thought you brought up a topic that you didn't, in fact, bring up?

HORRROOOORRRRRSSSSS...

Lol. That's great. Really. You win.

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 27, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> Omg, my LIE is that I thought you brought up a topic that you didn't, in fact, bring up?
> 
> HORRROOOORRRRRSSSSS...
> 
> ...


He's like a lil' kid.

Seriously, he's one of the most immature adults i've ever seen.

He just cannot stand being proven wrong......It's like a screaming lil' child who just had their cookie taken away.

And he'll stay on this same beaten down thread for the next month, desperately trying to undo his failures.......It's comical.....And bizarre all at the same time.


----------



## BlindBoo (Apr 27, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



The greatest threat to the unborn is by far the mothers.  I guess if you're a religionist, forcing heathen women to use black market abortionist was by far the superior moral choice.  I'm sure you would like to return to those day where religionist held more power over people and their lives.

Personally I think you're one sick puppy if you believe that liberals love to wantonely kill innocent babies for any reason.  I think you're just taking a position.  But then again some have said I might be naive.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 27, 2011)

BTW jester IF you had known where this began, here it is for you, then you would realize how wrong your assumptions are and how much of a fool you made of yourself as you tried to pretend to know what was discussed when it's obvious that you had no clue.



drsmith1072 said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > Wow!  I guess you are "afraid" to open the Bible.
> ...



He accused me of being afraid to open the bible and I merely stated that I have read it, which I have, in response to his claim. I never claimed any kind of "biblical knowledge" other than the fact that i have read it. However, logical was previously talking to another poster who claimed to be a biblical scholar. 
At one point logical even accuse me of making that claim when I never did. He quickly retracted that false claim.

Furthermore, in order for me to  prove his claim false, that he later dishonestly tried to call an invitation, I would have also had to read the quran to look and search for what logical claims is in there somewhere. 

So why NOW do you side with the poster who failed to provide the substance to support his claims even though your previous position was obviously that the poster making the claim should provide the substance?? Why the flip flop?? 

He made a claim, I asked him for proof, he told me to go and look it up and I refused telling him the burden is on him since he made the claim. 

It's as simple as that.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 27, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> Omg, my LIE is that I thought you brought up a topic that you didn't, in fact, bring up?
> 
> HORRROOOORRRRRSSSSS...
> 
> ...



Actually you made and then repeated a false claim AFTER being corrected, showing the intent to deceive. 

Thanks for admitting to your dishonesty though. LOL


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 27, 2011)

Lololol...you betcha, loser.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 27, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > Omg, my LIE is that I thought you brought up a topic that you didn't, in fact, bring up?
> ...




WOW so you think being honest and having integrity is immature?? 


BTW why didn't you address what you asked for?? 

You demanded it, there it is and yet you turn tail, run away and engage in baseless personal attacks while avoiding what you asked for which further exposes your dishonesty and cowardice. 

Thanks for playing though but as usual you just got owned. LOL 


P.S. Aren't you still here trolling as you avoid the facts that you demanded?? So what does that say about you considering your contradictory personal attack about still being here?? LOL


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 27, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...


Don't twist my damn words.

Liberals (most) support the wanton killing of innocent life for no other reason than they are an inconvenience......Morons shoulda kept your damn legs closed, kept their dicks in your pants, or simply used the various forms of birth control available.

But no, because of their own irresponsibility, that human life is wantonely killed for being an inconveniece.

Sick shit indeed!

There are only three reasons where abortion is acceptable......If you need them explained, then you aren't very bright.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 27, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> Lololol...you betcha, loser.



Says YOU, the troll who is running away from his own words that show him to be a LIAR. 
LOL

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3557841-post2269.html

LOL keep running away form the truth it only makes this more entertaining. LOL


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 27, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...


It's like another poster up  said to me in mail.....If there was no such thing as taking posters words out of context and spinning them, YOU would have nothing!

You're amusing, nothing more!

Grow up, son.....Life is too short to spend it sniveling.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 27, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



Yeah don't twist his words even as he inserts his own BS twisted opinions onto (most) liberals. LOL Funny how he fails to see the contradiction. LOL


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 27, 2011)

Are you ever going to venture into other threads? Or are you just going to spend your usmb life trolling this one?


----------



## BlindBoo (Apr 27, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



Nice.  At least you changed from Liberals love to wantonley kill, to Liberals (most) support the wanton killing.....But.... this is a thead about the threat of Islamic Terrorist, or rather how the democrats supposedly trivialize that threat.  I don't think they do.  I think they are well aware of the threat the radicals present.  I think the other side over-exaggerates the threat as coming from all Muslim.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 27, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



WOW! more avoidance and cowardice from you, imagine that. LOL 

What did I take out of context?? Please explain and show how I took anything out of context?? Or is asking you to make an actual substantive argument too much to ask of you?? LOL 

Face it, you got owned and your BEST defense is to pretend it never happened as you make claims that you can't prove in a desperate attempt to attack me because you can't coutner the FACTS that I presented. LOL 

P.S. I called it and you predictably followed suit.



drsmith1072 said:


> You wanted ONE and I gave you a few. *So now let's watch you avoid them and attack me personally because you can't honestly debate what was actually said because then you would have to admit that you and allie were being dishonest.*




LOL You are so predictable.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 27, 2011)

I've spoken to a lot of libs about abortion. The one thing they share...a disregard for human life, a desire to see less of it, and a callous disregard for poor children.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 27, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



You are a joke, but then that might have something to do with the fact that you spent pages upon pages demanding proof of your dishonesty and then when you got exactly what you asked for you turned tail and ran from the facts that you could not counter. LOL


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 27, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> Are you ever going to venture into other threads? Or are you just going to spend your usmb life trolling this one?



I am currently in three threads and unlike a troll like you, who can only attack those who prove you to be a dishonest cowardly hack, I have actually been trying to talk about the actual content of this thread. The very content that you demanded proof of and are now avoiding. LOL 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3557841-post2269.html

LOL

Your own words shows you to be a LIAR when you made false claims about what I said and then repeated them. 

Spin as much as you like however that and your personal attacks against me (trolling) will not change that FACT.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 27, 2011)

Whatever you say, chief.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 27, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> Whatever you say, chief.



BTW I thought you said this thread was done days ago so why are you still here trolling along and contributing nothing but personal attacks and avoidance of the facts that you spent pages asking for?? 


http://www.usmessageboard.com/3557841-post2269.html


----------



## Lasher (Apr 27, 2011)

A more appropriate question would be "Why do Americans trivialize the threat from radical Zionism?"


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 27, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > Whatever you say, chief.
> ...


 
The thread is over. It has turned into an exhibition hall for the mentally ill.


----------



## ROBESPIERRE (Apr 27, 2011)

I guess Muslim Radicals have not done enough damage in America yet to be considered a threat.  They get instant "opressed minority" status just like the decendants of freed slaves, Native Americans, Gays and others.

Nobody wants vulnerable minorities to be mistreated in America.


----------



## Lasher (Apr 27, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



Awww, you're not that bad, old sport.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 27, 2011)

Lasher said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...



You may have said it...but a LOT of us were thinking it.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 28, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



And you are the prime example of the mentally ill. 
You whine and cry for pages upon pages obsessing as you demand proof of your lies, dishonesty and flip flops and then when you get it you pretend it doesn't exist. 

That is a perfect example of how YOU are mentally ill.  

BTW the fact that you feel the need to spread rep so much that you can neg rep me for the third day straight, even as you run away from the debate that you lost but lack the intgrity to admit it, shows how desperate you are to lash out and attack me for exposing your lies. 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3557841-post2269.html

LOL


----------



## bodecea (Apr 28, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...



Look on the bright side...some lucky random people get some pos rep while she works real hard to be able to neg us again.


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 28, 2011)

bodecea said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



dr smith is now a 15? he used to be a 17


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 28, 2011)

What, still no proof of any Allie lies?

Tsk tsk tsk.

So, I guess all this thread really proved was that Bodey and Drlil'man were more than willing to lie and twist words, as opposed to actually exposing any lies. Only further proving, that they are consumate trolls who lack any sort of integrity or substance.

But then, we've always known that's all they are all about so, no reason to be surprised.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 28, 2011)

bodecea said:


> You may have said it...but a LOT of us were thinking it.



All you Nazis think alike.

Lasher is the perfect addition to your little cadre....


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 28, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > You may have said it...but a LOT of us were thinking it.
> ...


Kinda funny......A deviant lezbo activist, embracing a flat out racist moron.

Fuckin' idiots!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 28, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> Kinda funny......A deviant lezbo activist, embracing a flat out racist moron.
> 
> Fuckin' idiots!



They define themselves not by what they believe, but by whom they hate.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 28, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



  Here we go again.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 28, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


What, are you going to start lying and twisting Allies words again in a desperately failing attempt to prove something?

'cause you've already been down that road, and drove straight off it into a fucking ditch, dumbass!....In fact, you ran over drlil'mans ass who drove his car into the ditch a lil' before you.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 28, 2011)

She's not twisting my words this time...she's actually dragging around a bunch of  completely made-up quotes and pretending that I said them..and linking to her fake list as evidence of...something. I'm not sure what.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 29, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> What, still no proof of any Allie lies?
> 
> Tsk tsk tsk.
> 
> ...



Yeah keep running away from what you can't counter. The proof that you are demanding has been provided MULTIPLE times but once again you show that you have no integrity and lack the honesty to address the facts.

It's ok run along, everyone knows what a dishonest cowardly troll you truly are and everytime you run away from the facts you prove it even more. LOL 

You ran away from this

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3557841-post2269.html

the first time I posted it so it's no surprise that you continue to run away now. LOL 

OK you ran away from this one too

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3577946-post2312.html

LOL keep running loser, it won't change the fact that you got exactly what you asked for but instead of being hoenst and admitting it you pretend it doesn't exist and continue to make demands for what you already have.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 29, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > You may have said it...but a LOT of us were thinking it.
> ...



Oh look at the troll, u2008, calling anyone who dares to disagree with your bigoted opinions nazis. LOL

Thanks for showing how you failed in this argument. The fact that you have to stoop to calling others nazi's is a shining example of your failure and desperation.

The sad fact is that you actually got thanked for that. LOL


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 29, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



Here is the major difference between you trolls and those of us on the left you label nazis becuase you have nothing real to offer.

WE, on the left, have actually provided links to your own words, dishonesty, hypocrisy, double standards and flip flops where as all you have to offer is repetition of the same baseless moronic unsubstantiated ad hom attacks even as you avoid your own words and pretend that it never happened. LOL 

Although it is hilarious how you are whining about lying and twisting words when it was you who misquoted both blindboo and allie in a desperate attempt to attack them for something that you made up. 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3567581-post2275.html

BTW I am still waiting on you to PROVE your claim that those two gitmo detainees were still invited to line in berkeley even AFTER the resolution that decided whether to invite them or not failed to pass. You can prove that claim can't you?


----------



## bodecea (Apr 29, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



They're the Three Stooges in behavior.   It's pretty funny.   Hey, btw....I've got neg rep 4 days in a row from Allie.....beat that!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 29, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> Here is the major difference between you trolls and those of us on the left you label nazis becuase you have nothing real to offer.



I label Lasher a Nazi because he is a Nazi, ya fucking moron. Bod likes to jump into the JOOOO hating as well and has aligned herself with Lashie the Nazi.

You are fucking stupid, whether you're a Nazi or not I don't really know. 

Lasher is a STAR!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8raCuFqvmGA]YouTube - Lash Dance[/ame]


----------



## drsmith1072 (Apr 29, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the major difference between you trolls and those of us on the left you label nazis becuase you have nothing real to offer.
> ...



So am I to take your current spin to mean that I am not one of the "cadre"? LOL



Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > You may have said it...but a LOT of us were thinking it.
> ...



So in other words you are referring to at least two people who disagree with you as nazis?? Got it. LOL


----------



## michael39 (Apr 29, 2011)

Liberals HATE our western "democracy" (Republic actually) form of government.  They support tyrants.  They believe the State can manage the life of the individual better than the individual.  Like good submissive sheep, they will willingly submit to sharia law and gladly leave that legacy to our children--despicable animals!


----------



## bodecea (Apr 29, 2011)

bodecea said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...




FIVE!   FIVE!   FIVE days in a row!   

Can we go for SIX?    Tune back in tomorrow for "As Allie Neg Reps the Truth".....


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 29, 2011)

Why would anyone tune in? It's not like there's any question.


----------



## logical4u (Apr 29, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...



I did not state what "he" meant.  I said if someone is makes a statement of comparison and doesn't mention the "subject" (of the thread), that person is ignoring or trivializing the subject (in this case it would be .... radical islam).  I did not interpret his statement to mean something else; I made an observation.

This is basic reading or communication skills; a person brings up a topic, the other changes the subject, USUALLY means that the person that changed the subject is uncomfortable discussing the topic.


----------



## rdean (Apr 29, 2011)

Why do Democrats Trivialize The Threat From Radical Islam

Democrats only trivialize Republicans.  And with good reason.  Republicans trivialize "reason".


----------



## logical4u (Apr 29, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...



You have not responded to your understanding of this particular story, or how familiar you are with this portion of the OT.  It does me little good to have a discussion with someone that does not know the story.  If you do not know the story, well, you can easily be misled.  I do not want to do that.  I would like for you to see the obvious, but if we cannot agree on a "reference point" there is no sense in pointing out something if you don't know where to begin to look.


----------



## logical4u (Apr 29, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



Thank you, that is much clearer.  Would you care to count the numbers of people killed by "Christian Fundies" in comparison to islamic radicals?


----------



## logical4u (Apr 29, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



If the subject is: dems trivialize radical islam and many here are bringing up "all those Christian terrorists" (like, 4 in the last 40 years), isn't that "deflection"?


----------



## The T (Apr 29, 2011)

logical4u said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...


 
*Whoops*


----------



## logical4u (Apr 29, 2011)

rdean said:


> Why do Democrats Trivialize The Threat From Radical Islam
> 
> Democrats only trivialize Republicans.  And with good reason.  Republicans trivialize "reason".



Yet, none of these "reasonable" dems will actually list how many people that radical muslims kill compared to how many people "Christian fundies" (as one poster put it) kill (at least in the last two centuries anyway).  They are quite willing to list Crusades without mentioning the ME was under attack from .... radical islamists.  They are quite willing to mention the "dark age", without comparing what the radical islamists were doing at that time.  Please, please be that one, shining example of "dem" reason, and give us an honest try at listing real numbers, not an opinion (from a Chistophobe).


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 2, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> Why would anyone tune in? It's not like there's any question.



Nope there is no question that you are and have been dishonest and the proof

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3557841-post2269.html

is there for any and all to see. 

LOL


----------



## Political Junky (May 2, 2011)

Osama bin Laden: Bin Laden's death a huge boost for President Obama - latimes.com


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 2, 2011)

logical4u said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



LOL Dude give it up. Your tired attempts to try to change what you meant to say by changing your words AFTER the fact does not change your original statements. Your are now doing the same dishonest crap that you tried earlier when you dishonestly tried to claim that your veiled personal attack was an "invitation" to discuss. 

What is even more hilarious is that previously you accused me of spin when I made an "observation" so why doesn't your own standard apply to you?? 

You said 



logical4u said:


> Spin???? That would be what you did here ... you took a posting and declared the intent of a poster that wasn't you.



but then you follwoed that up by doing the very same thing.



logical4u said:


> If the thread is about "trivializing the threat of islam" and a poster is focusing on Christianity (opinion or fact) without presenting a comparable statement about islam, *it is obvious to most of us here that person is "ignoring" or "trivializing" islam*.



By your own words are you not declaring the intent of a poster that wasn't you when you claim that based on your "interpretation/observation" that he was "trivializing" islam?? 
By your own definition that is spinning.


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 2, 2011)

logical4u said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



Your inability to make YOUR point has NOTHING to do with me. So IF you actually have a point to make, please make it. 

Otherwise just stfu and stop stalking me with your lame attempts to avoid providing substance to support YOUR claim as you try so desperately to make it about me. LOL


----------



## AllieBaba (May 2, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > Why would anyone tune in? It's not like there's any question.
> ...


 
Oh yes, the famed mistake about who brought up a topic first.

Yes, that was a terrible lie. Obviously, if I made a mistake about who breached a topic, I must be lying about everything.



what a loser.


----------



## MarcATL (May 2, 2011)

Wasn't Osama THE symbol of Radical Islam?

What did the "leader of the Left" according to RWers, Obama, do with Osama?

Hint: Killed his A$$.

Thread's over.


LoL!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 2, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> So am I to take your current spin to mean that I am not one of the "cadre"? LOL



If you had any wits you would take it to mean that you are a drooling dolt.



> So in other words you are referring to at least two people who disagree with you as nazis?? Got it. LOL



Do you agree with Lasher and bod that the JOOOOOZZZZZ control everything?


----------



## bodecea (May 2, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > So am I to take your current spin to mean that I am not one of the "cadre"? LOL
> ...



What?   Where in the world have I EVER said anything like that?


(Knowing that you will never, ever be able to prove your comment....just another slimy lie by Uncensored)


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 2, 2011)

bodecea said:


> What?   Where in the world have I EVER said anything like that?
> 
> 
> (Knowing that you will never, ever be able to prove your comment....just another slimy lie by Uncensored)



Alright, I'll retract the control portion, you only jumped in on the "Drive em' out of Israel" portion.


----------



## bodecea (May 2, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > What?   Where in the world have I EVER said anything like that?
> ...



BS!   Where have I EVER said that?

You just lie and lie and lie, don't you?    Getting to the point that no one who isn't a partisan hack believes anything you say anymore.


----------



## BlindBoo (May 2, 2011)

logical4u said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



No it was not deflection.  You asked for clarification.


----------



## BlindBoo (May 2, 2011)

logical4u said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



And how will that prove or disprove Democrats trivialize the threat from Radical Islam?


----------



## Steelplate (May 2, 2011)

I don't trivialize the threat from radical Islam.... I just don't think all muslims are radical or that the religion itself is a "death religion" or whatever nonsense that people spew.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 2, 2011)

bodecea said:


> BS!   Where have I EVER said that?



Yawn..

You know these threads stay on the board, doncha?

http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...ant-the-us-to-spend-on-israeli-defense-9.html




> You just lie and lie and lie, don't you?    Getting to the point that no one who isn't a partisan hack believes anything you say anymore.



ROFL

Irony indeed.

You know bod, if you don't want to get grouped with the Nazis, then hanging with Lasher and Dr. Drock ain't a great idea..


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 2, 2011)

Steelplate said:


> I don't trivialize the threat from radical Islam.... I just don't think all muslims are radical or that the religion itself is a "death religion" or whatever nonsense that people spew.



Then you simply have no knowledge of the religion.

99% of Muslims are relatively harmless. 



So were 99% of Nazis.


----------



## logical4u (May 2, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...



Your communication skills are showing ...

An invitation for discussion (since it must be clarified for you): How familiar are you about Abraham and his children and grandchildren?  Are you aware of Ishmael, Issac who was father to Esau and Jacob?  I know you prefer to do the nannny, nanny, boo, boo thing and call names, but here is an invitation for you to use you reasoning skills.


----------



## Steelplate (May 2, 2011)

Actually, I do have a fairly good grasp on the religion, and also of the culture... let me clue you in on something. The Culture of the Middle East has more to do with radicalism than the religion.


----------



## beowolfe (May 2, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> > I don't trivialize the threat from radical Islam.... I just don't think all muslims are radical or that the religion itself is a "death religion" or whatever nonsense that people spew.
> ...



No.  99% of Nazis were NOT harmless.  You obvious don't have a 'working knowledge' of Nazi Germany so you're just making chit up.


----------



## elvis (May 2, 2011)

beowolfe said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Steelplate said:
> ...



or he has a lot of knowledge of Nazi Germany and is still making chit up.


----------



## logical4u (May 2, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> Wasn't Osama THE symbol of Radical Islam?
> 
> What did the "leader of the Left" according to RWers, Obama, do with Osama?
> 
> ...



So, you are saying we should just "ignore" all the threats made from radical islamists since Osama's death was announced?  Are you saying they are "trivial"?


----------



## logical4u (May 2, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...



It was a QUESTION!!!!  Try to answer it.


----------



## logical4u (May 2, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



Until dems do a "side by side" comparison, many dems make statement implying that "Christian terrorists" do as much damage as "Islamic terrorists".  If the "dems" were not trying to trivialize the islamic terrorists, the numbers would "clarify" the whole subject.  Why won't dems state the facts, using numbers?  This is the number we "know" have been killed by islamic terrorists in the last x years; this is the number we "know" have been killed by Christian terrorists in the last x years.  Look, at the numbers; they are comparable or NOT.  According to many dems, the numbers are the similar (but they won't use "actual" numbers).  That is "trivializing/ignoring" islamic terrorists.


----------



## logical4u (May 2, 2011)

Steelplate said:


> Actually, I do have a fairly good grasp on the religion, and also of the culture... let me clue you in on something. The Culture of the Middle East has more to do with radicalism than the religion.



What "religion" do ALL those radicals in the ME practice?


----------



## bodecea (May 2, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > BS!   Where have I EVER said that?
> ...




I knew you couldn't prove your lies....more and more people here are getting to see what your idea of "integrity" is....lie and lie and lie.   That's your integrity.


----------



## BlindBoo (May 2, 2011)

logical4u said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



I don't need a side by side comparison, I've already stated that I beleive there is a greater threat coming from the Radical Islamics. I can only answer for myself and my beliefs.  I have never implied the above (in bold type) as it applies to the modern world or current history.

Who exactly is saying that "Christian terrorists" do as much damage as "Islamic terrorists"?


----------



## logical4u (May 2, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



Rosie Odonell, for one, on her show, and many, many others.  By not using numbers and implying that islamic terrorists are "matched" by Christian terrorists (by any time islamic terrorists are mentioned, changing the subject to Eric Rudolf, Timmothy McViegh, and Terry Nichols), islamic terrorists are being "trivialized".  When asked, you did clarify your statements, thank you.  You are rare!


----------



## bodecea (May 2, 2011)

logical4u said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...


So, you think pointing out people B doing something bad trivializes what People A are doing bad?   Isn't that what little kids do?   How do the grownups buy THAT excuse?


----------



## Caroljo (May 2, 2011)

bucs90 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.Drock said:
> ...



God would have known they were just "faking" it...lol!  God knows what's in everyone's heart and thoughts, so they didn't get away with anything.  Just saying your a Christian doesn't make you one...


----------



## logical4u (May 2, 2011)

bodecea said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



Still waiting for you to discuss Abraham and his offspring .....

nanny, nanny, boo, boo


----------



## bodecea (May 2, 2011)

logical4u said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...




If you will recall, I am the one who answered your questions on Isaac, Jacob (Israel)....but if you've got more....go right ahead and ask them.


----------



## BlindBoo (May 2, 2011)

logical4u said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



I don't think Rosie speaks for the entire Democratic Party, but I do understand what you mean.


----------



## logical4u (May 2, 2011)

bodecea said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



I apologize, I confuse you and rsmith.

Back to your question: if the subject is an issue with "islamic terrorists", and someone wants to discuss "Christian terrorist", they are trying to "NOT discuss the topic" (in many circles that is known as trivializing or ignoring the topic).  

If they want to discuss issues with Christian terrorists, they could start their own thread, and all of those people that want to join that discussion would join them.

As far as Jacob, I believe we left off with the greeting that Esua gave Jacob and his wives after fleeing his father in law, after working for him for at least twenty one years.  Are you aware of that greeting?  Does that mean they were "peaceful" or "not"?  Are you aware that Esua was living in the same area as Ishmael (implying they got along, quite well)?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 2, 2011)

bodecea said:


> I knew you couldn't prove your lies....



What a silly little child you are.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 2, 2011)

bodecea said:


> So, you think pointing out people B doing something bad trivializes what People A are doing bad?   Isn't that what little kids do?   How do the grownups buy THAT excuse?



Being that you have the brains and maturity of a backwards first grader, you should grasp the whole "SHE DID IT TOO!" technique.

Another lefty weighs in...

Many of the Palestinian people are jewish and became christian after Israel stole their land and homes. They were dark skinned, and so driven out of their homes by a cheney-ized Judeo Christian Bushite America. the jewish american socialists are sending a flotilla from america to break the blockade of the anti-semitic zionists in Gaza! Zionists are German. weird hybrid. In order to defeat euro socialism, Hitler leveraged the rich jewish industrialists against the working class jews. The Russian accounts say that the last trains to Auschwitz were first class, as that is all the leverage left to the jewish oligarchs within the reich, (other than the jews like Hitler, Goebbels, and Himmler at the top). The scientists of the Reich successfully created a mutant humana hybrid of Jewish mentality and German Resolve, the Zionist He who broke the back of the labor movements and socialism, which is the goal of National Socialism(different word for the American Southern Confederacy-the one Anne Coulter loves). Roseanne Barr

Source: RoseanneWorld.com


----------



## bodecea (May 2, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > I knew you couldn't prove your lies....
> ...



Well...that certainly is a firm debate point you are presenting, isn't it?


----------



## bodecea (May 2, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > So, you think pointing out people B doing something bad trivializes what People A are doing bad?   Isn't that what little kids do?   How do the grownups buy THAT excuse?
> ...



How well does that work for the Adults?   Not you...the adults.


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 2, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


You were exposed in this thread by your own twisting and lying about Allies words.

All you have is, lie and lie and lie.......Too fuckin' funny!

YOU are the last person who should ever question ANY other posters integrity.

Christ, you are one loony liberal idiot!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 2, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Well...that certainly is a firm debate point you are presenting, isn't it?



Certainly ahead of anything you have yet offered - which consists entirely of holding your breath until you turn blue....


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 2, 2011)

logical4u said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



On that same note isn't your sidetrack argument that you contonue to demand info from me about, even as you fail to make your point, just about the same type of "deflection"? 



The T said:


> *Whoops*



Thanks. LOL


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 2, 2011)

logical4u said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Why do Democrats Trivialize The Threat From Radical Islam
> ...



More deflection from you?? Thanks LOL Funny how you tried to call someone out for making that "deflection" and yet you are apparenlty more than willing to use that same "deflection" if you believe it helps your spin. LOL


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 2, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



Oh nice spin as you try to misrepresent what actually transpired. It wasn't about who breached a topic however, thanks for your NEW lie. LOL 

Your "mistake", AKA LIE, came when you repeatedly and dishonestly tried to claim I was making a comparison or prallel between gun ownership and slavery when the FACT is that I made NO such comparison or parallel.

So your NEW version of how you wish to pretend that it was about who breached a topic first is just another example of your dishonesty.

Why don't you try reading for a change

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3557841-post2269.html

It might actually prevent you from further exposing your dishonesty.


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 2, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > So am I to take your current spin to mean that I am not one of the "cadre"? LOL
> ...



Aww more trolling from you. Imagine that.

Wasn't it you who said something about presonally attacking someone does nothing to address the content of their posts?? 

LOL


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 2, 2011)

Steelplate said:


> I don't trivialize the threat from radical Islam.... *I just don't think all muslims are radical* or that the religion itself is a "death religion" or whatever nonsense that people spew.



Therefore according to most of the rightwingers in this thread who have argued or at least given the appearance of agreement with the argument that "islam is islam" and to differentiate between radical and nonradical muslims is like trying to differentiate between water and wet water you too trivialize the thread of radical islam based on how these right wingers believe that all of islam is radical.


----------



## logical4u (May 2, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...




I keep hoping that you can complete a discussion ... about anything.  Mostly what I understand that you say is: nanny, nanny, boo, boo.

Asking for numbers to compare the "wrongs" of two groups being compared seems logical to me.  If you want to demonstrate the similarities, why not lay out a reasonable argument, using facts (numbers), instead of opinions?


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 2, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > BS!   Where have I EVER said that?
> ...



And here is the full post for those unlike u2008 who would like the full and complete context



bodecea said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



I just checked out your link and I didn't see a post where bod made any claim along the lines of "Drive em' out of Israel" so can you back up your claim or not?? 

P.S. i think it's hilarious that you, a poster who makes a habit out of ignoring his own words and tried to pretend that they don't exist is actually trying to call someone else out by claiming "You know these threads stay on the board, doncha?"

LOL the irony.


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 2, 2011)

logical4u said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



Aww yet another perosnal attack followed with even more avoidance. Care to actually address what I said or is that too much to ask of you??

Furthermore, if anything I said confused you please point it out and I will explain it to you, otherwise your attack on my communitcations skills is nothing but a lame attempt to avoid the actual content of my posts. 

What's even more hilarious is that I am pointing out the FACTS that you continue to avoid and you are the one engaging in peranol attacks even as you try to call me out for name calling. LOL 

You accuse me of spin, then I show how you did exactly the same and you accuse me of name calling. WOW!


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 2, 2011)

logical4u said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Actually that was a question directed at me based on a false accusation against bod. 

If I asked, 

Why are you such a lying hypocritical dishonest piece of trash? 

Would you not believe that I was calling you a lying hypocritical dishonest piece of trash?? 

Phrasing an accusation in the form of a question does not change the fact that it is an accusation. Do you actually believe forming it as a question is a valid excuse??


----------



## logical4u (May 2, 2011)

Quote: Originally Posted by drsmith1072  
Quote: Originally Posted by logical4u  
Quote: Originally Posted by drsmith1072  

I responded and told you that i am not going to play your games. it was your argument therefore the burden of providing substance to support your claims lies solely with YOU. 

I have called you out for your failure to substantiate your claims and you continue to show that you have no point other than to attack me for your failure to provide substance to support your own arguments. 
The fact that you continue to attack me and make your failure about me says far more about you than it does me. 

Please do try to follow along so everything doesn't have to be spelled out for you.
Aren't you (yes, you), the one that is crying to have EVERYTHING spelled out for you??? I cannot determine where your claim for Biblical knowledge starts and where it stops. How can I discuss a subject with you when you claim to have read the Bible, but will not say one way or another if you are familiar with the topic or how in depth your knowledge goes.

So far, I have reviewed that Jacob was re-named Israel by the Lord and that Jacob was Abraham's grandson. I also asked if you were aware of the reception that Esau (who was living in Ishmael's protection/area) gave to Jacob after Jacob left "serving" his father in law for 21+ years with all his animals and his two wives?
WOW how many times does it have to explained to YOU?

YOU made the claim therefore the burden of proof is on YOU. 

It is not my responsibility to google anything to substantiate or prove your claims wrong. 

Furthermore what does your inability to substantiate your own claims have to do with my knowledge?? Why do you have to test my knowledge BEFORE you can provide some substance to support your own claims?? 

If you have a point get to it. Otherwise admit that you've got nothing real to offer and stop trying to make this about me when you are the one that made the claims.
You have not responded to your understanding of this particular story, or how familiar you are with this portion of the OT. It does me little good to have a discussion with someone that does not know the story. If you do not know the story, well, you can easily be misled. I do not want to do that. I would like for you to see the obvious, but if we cannot agree on a "reference point" there is no sense in pointing out something if you don't know where to begin to look. 




drsmith1072 said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...



nanny, nanny, boo boo!  Do I have the substance of your posts (in condensed form)?


----------



## logical4u (May 2, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Do you agree with Lasher and bod that the JOOOOOZZZZZ control everything?


You could say: no, I do not agree
                      or yes, I do agree

If you are interested in "bod"'s dignity, you could say: I don't believe that "bod" believes that and neither do I .... etc

I thought it was a simple question, too many words for you in the same question?


----------



## Londoner (May 2, 2011)

Gingrich hunted Clinton while he was trying to get basing rights to Kill Bin Laden in 98. 

Trump & Rightwing talk radio hunted Obama while he was trying to get Bin Laden.

The Rightwing is at war with America.

What if Trump & Limbaugh distracted Obama to the point where he missed an important detail, resulting in the death of a Navy Seal?

Why does the Right hunt Obama while he is trying to protect this country?


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 2, 2011)

Caroljo said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...




Now if only those people who claim to be christian understood that. BTW I find it funny that logical thanks you for this when he previously asked,




logical4u said:


> What "religion" do ALL those radicals in the ME practice?



so logical, do you believe that claiming you are a muslim makes it so??


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 2, 2011)

bodecea said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



logical is too busy trying to call others to task about his offtopic "deflection" to make a real point. 

I honestly would not expect anything real from him.


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 2, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Actually it was you and allie who were exposed in this thread as you twisted bod's words and tried to dishoenstly claim that her comments after the links she provided to allie's statements were exact quotes of what allie said, when they weren't.

You lied here is the proof that you keep avoiding. 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3584463-post2347.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3577946-post2312.html


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 2, 2011)

logical4u said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...




Take your own advice, if you want to discuss the OT and then compare it to the quran start your own thread.


----------



## logical4u (May 2, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



nanny, nanny, boo boo! Do I have the substance of your posts (in condensed form)?


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 2, 2011)

logical4u said:


> Quote: Originally Posted by drsmith1072
> Quote: Originally Posted by logical4u
> Quote: Originally Posted by drsmith1072
> 
> ...


He obviously doesn't have the biblical knowledge he claimed. It's pretty obvious what you are asking him to address. He seems to be avoiding it like the plague.

Interesting.


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 2, 2011)

logical4u said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...




I keep hoping that IF you have a point you will eventually make it so we can discuss it. However, that is far too much to ask of you seeing as how you continue to try to make your inability to make a point about me.

BTW what does your new "comparison" have to do with the topic?? In this thread you new discussion is a deflection so shouldn't you be starting your own thread on that topic if you want to discuss it??


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 2, 2011)

logical4u said:


> Quote: Originally Posted by drsmith1072
> Quote: Originally Posted by logical4u
> Quote: Originally Posted by drsmith1072
> 
> ...



Ok so let's get this staight, you made a claim, I asked you to provide something substance to support YOUR claim. 
However, now you are trying to argue that the substance of my posts, which is asking you to prove YOUR claims or just make a point, is "nanny nanny boo boo" even as the other right wingers in this thread are doing exactly the same to those on the left in this thread? 

LOL 

Do you have a POINT??


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 2, 2011)

logical4u said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



So you can't answer my simple questions?? I guess they had too many word for you in the same question?

WOW! You are so desperate to "get me" that you contradict yourself and don't even realize it. LOL


----------



## logical4u (May 2, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Thank you for "proving" that you have no interest in actually discussing subjects or ideas.  I made a statement to challenge sunniman (who told me he was familiar with both the Bible and the quran) about the OT and the quran and you jumped into it.  When I asked about your understanding, you said that you had read the Bible.  Since then, all I get is "fluff".  If you do not understand where the Bible and quran seperate versions of same story, it is hard to understand why "islam" (in particular the political side of islam) is so very dangerous.  Obviously, your curiosity lies in being able to nanny, nanny, boo, boo anyone that you disagree with, instead of bringing a reasonable discussion.  If you are willing to trivialize the differences between Christianity and islam, it is no wonder you are willing to trivialize the actions of their terrorists.


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 2, 2011)

logical4u said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > Caroljo said:
> ...



So you can't answer my questions?? I guess they had too many word for you in the same question?
LOL


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 2, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > Quote: Originally Posted by drsmith1072
> ...



I refer you to your previous attempt to make this same argument and my response.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3577609-post2301.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3577946-post2312.html

Funny how you are avoiding your own words and lies like the plague. LOL

P.S. get some new material, your trolling is tired, repetitive and stale.


----------



## logical4u (May 2, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...



Your questions are leading off to vast territory that has little to do with "why dems trivialize radical islamists" (isn't that LIKE trivializing).  Please, state some facts concerning radical islam or questions on the subject.
Otherwise: nanny, nanny, boo, boo


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 2, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...


You're fucking laughable!

Bodey and yourself have miserably failed to provide one ALLIE lie, As usual, all you have is twisting her words, and then lying about the context. You fools have proven absolutely nothing.

You are a fucking joke......And now you are completely trying to avoid logical's question to you regarding your self professed biblical knowledge.

Grow the fuck up, lil' man. And get some damn help for your obvious inferiority complex.


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 2, 2011)

logical4u said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



Nope but nice dishonest attempt to put words into my mouth. I was just applying YOUR own standard to YOU. You started the whole "deflection" argument and now that YOUR own standard is applied to YOU, your best defense is to try to accuse me of not wanting to discuss a topic in which you ahve made NO point. 

Furthermore, you made a CLAIM while providing NOTHING of substante to back it up. It wasn't a challenge or and invitiation so please stop being dishoenst about that. 

Also i stated that I had read the bible in response to someithing allie said. Once again you try to rewrite where this discussion began. 

At another point you also accused me of claiming to be a biblical scolar becuase you got me confused with sunnu and now you admit that you got bod and I confused.

So if you can't keep track of who you are talking to and what they are saying why is it that you actually believe that you have any credibility??

Furthermore, the last sentence of your post is the biggest whopper of all. You fail to provide any substance to support your claim or make a point at any time and your best fall back is to accuse me of trivializing the threat of terrorists when I have done NO such thing.

Thanks for the dishonesty now if you have a point to make, MAKE IT!.


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 2, 2011)

logical4u said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



LOL so only you can go off topic and only your off topic questions have to be answered?? 

Thanks for the hypocrisy. LOL 

BTW how is anything I said as I questioned you about YOUR own statements in this thread off topic?? 

BTW in case you missed I asked you a question about being a muslim based on your own statements about christianity so

"logical, do you believe that claiming you are a muslim makes it so??"

How is that not on topic?? Care to explain or is this the usual tactic of the right as you claim something is off topic because you wish to avoid it even as you demand answers for your off topic questions?? 

Do you not see how hypocritical you are being??


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 2, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> Oh nice spin as you try to misrepresent what actually transpired. It wasn't about who breached a topic however, thanks for your NEW lie. LOL
> 
> Your "mistake", AKA LIE, came when you repeatedly and dishonestly tried to claim I was making a comparison or prallel between gun ownership and slavery when the FACT is that I made NO such comparison or parallel.



Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Duuuhhhhrrrrrsmith, you're a fucking idiot and boring in your stupidity.

The only one shown to actually lie here is bodecea.

Try to run through the elements of a "lie" again, sparky.

untrue
known by the speaker to be so
Intent to deceive

Unless all three are true, it ain't a lie - stupid fuck.


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 2, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



Check the links troll, the proof is right there. 

However you and I both know that you lack the integrity to actually open them let alone address the content. 

However, IF you want to act like an adult for a change why don't you open those links and explain how they are not the proof that you have been demanding for the last two weeks?? 

Or is that too much to ask of you??


----------



## Spoonman (May 2, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...



dr smith, your rep count is falling faster than obama's poll ratings?  

oh yea, and TLR


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 2, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh nice spin as you try to misrepresent what actually transpired. It wasn't about who breached a topic however, thanks for your NEW lie. LOL
> ...



Based on my actual words my intent was known and i did not compare or create a parallel between gun onwership and slavery as allie tried to claim. I was comparing two arguments and I amde that clear to allie.

Furthermore, her REPETITION of that false allegation after I explained my position to her shows her INTENT to decieve as she tried to misrepresent what I said and dishonestly claim that I said something I did NOT.

She was informed that it was "untrue" based on that it was "known by the speaker to be so" and therefore she had "Intent to deceive" based on how she repeated a false allegation that she knew to be untrue, therefore she LIED. 


BTW since you rightwingers are accusing those of us on the left of lying care to apply your new standard to your own claims?? 
Or is asking you to be honest too much to ask of you??


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 2, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> Based on my actual words my intent was known and i did not compare or create a parallel between gun onwership and slavery as allie tried to claim. I was comparing two arguments and I amde that clear to allie.



I don't agree at all. You thought you were being clever and turning a common "righty" argument around to use against her. In fact you WERE creating a parallel - albeit in a very clumsy manner.  

She nailed you on your sloppy rhetoric - end of story.


----------



## rightwinger (May 2, 2011)

The threat to America is not radical Islam....

The threat is right on our border where the drug cartel has killed ten times the people that AlQaida has

The threat is in our cities where gangs control the sections nobody will go to


----------



## R.D. (May 2, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> The threat to America is not radical Islam....
> 
> The threat is right on our border where the drug cartel has killed ten times the people that AlQaida has
> 
> The threat is in our cities where gangs control the sections nobody will go to



I think it's both


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 2, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> The threat to America is not radical Islam....
> 
> The threat is right on our border where the drug cartel has killed ten times the people that AlQaida has
> 
> The threat is in our cities where gangs control the sections nobody will go to



So are you claiming that Obama is just a murderer who killed Osama for no good reason?


----------



## rightwinger (May 2, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > The threat to America is not radical Islam....
> ...



We killed a mass murderer

Doesn't mean it reflects our current threat


----------



## bodecea (May 2, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Golly gee...that darn Democrat President trivializing the threat from Radical Islam so much that he KILLED OBL.    That's some serious trivializing, by gum.  

Too bad he couldn't be more serious about Radical Islam like that great Republican President George W. Bush.  Nothing says serious more than saying OBL doesn't concern him anymore.


----------



## R.D. (May 2, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Why'd we kill him?


----------



## AllieBaba (May 2, 2011)

Obama killed Osama? 

Lol..I could have sworn it was real soldiers who did that. 

Though I'm sure it was very stressful for the prez.


----------



## rightwinger (May 2, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> Obama killed Osama?
> 
> Lol..I could have sworn it was real soldiers who did that.
> 
> Though I'm sure it was very stressful for the prez.



Who did Osama kill?


----------



## AllieBaba (May 2, 2011)

I was under the impression he paid to have it done...which is a crime in this country.

Is that the same as what Obama did?

BTW, you won't find me hooting and cheering that osama is dead. I know it doesn't make any difference, since the enemy is not individuals but  Islam itself.


----------



## bodecea (May 2, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> I was under the impression he paid to have it done...which is a crime in this country.
> 
> Is that the same as what Obama did?
> 
> BTW, you won't find me hooting and cheering that osama is dead. I know it doesn't make any difference,* since the enemy is not individuals but  Islam itself*.



Ah, so it is all of Islam.


----------



## Steelplate (May 2, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> I was under the impression he paid to have it done...which is a crime in this country.
> 
> Is that the same as what Obama did?
> 
> BTW, you won't find me hooting and cheering that osama is dead. I know it doesn't make any difference, since the enemy is not individuals but  Islam itself.



Islam itself? Wow... just wow.

You are another right wing loonie who thinks that Homeschooling by undereducated parents who have enough trouble holding their households together is a preferred form of education rather than Public Schools.

Islam is the enemy? Not radical Islam... but the entire spectrum of Islam. That's like saying that the Koran burning Preacher in Florida is the face of the entire spectrum of Christianity.

Look, I am not defending Radical Islam any more than I am demonizing Fundamental(read: Radical) Christianity. But the point is, whenever you paint with broad strokes, you have all the makings of an idiot. Not calling you one, but the potential is there.


----------



## rightwinger (May 2, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> I was under the impression he paid to have it done...which is a crime in this country.
> 
> Is that the same as what Obama did?
> 
> BTW, you won't find me hooting and cheering that osama is dead. I know it doesn't make any difference, since the enemy is not individuals but  Islam itself.



You are one sick bitch turning this into a holy war against Islam.

You are making the baby Jesus cry


----------



## AllieBaba (May 2, 2011)

A holy war.

Pfft, lol. Nothing holy or even particularly religious about Islam.


----------



## rightwinger (May 2, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> A holy war.
> 
> Pfft, lol. Nothing holy or even particularly religious about Islam.



Says the Church Lady...


Jesus is ashamed of you


----------



## Political Junky (May 2, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJmFkbBjbO0]YouTube - George W. Bush: "I Truly Am Not That Concerned About Osama Bin Laden"[/ame]


----------



## Londoner (May 2, 2011)

A Democrat killed Bin Laden.

Thank God the USA didn't go with another incompetent Republican in 2008

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Rxp315tk6Q]YouTube - McCain: RARE FOOTAGE! Bin Laden ? Let&#39;s Get A Consensus First, Then Get Him ?? WTF??[/ame]

Republicans talk a great game. But it was Bush who let Bin Laden's family members out of the USA the day after 9/11


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 2, 2011)

Londoner said:


> A Democrat killed Bin Laden.
> 
> Thank God the USA didn't go with another incompetent Republican in 2008
> 
> ...


So, you have verifiable evidence that the SEAL team member/members who killed that douchebag were democrats?

And, just what evidence do you have that Bin Laden's family members had anything to do with the attack?


----------



## bodecea (May 2, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > I was under the impression he paid to have it done...which is a crime in this country.
> ...



She finally admits it after tap dancing around for a while...


----------



## bodecea (May 2, 2011)

Love this...had to share:


----------



## AllieBaba (May 2, 2011)

Do you even know what a holy war is?

It's a war undertaken at the (presumed) behest of God.

Have I proposed slaughtering Muslims in the name of God?

Nope, I haven't.

They certainly have proposed slaughtering innocents in the name of Allah, however. 

So while they are engaged in a holy war already, I certainly have not advocated a holy war.

A war against an imminent threat, sure. But not at the behest of God.


----------



## AllieBaba (May 2, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Love this...had to share:


 
You guys are pathetic.

Nothing like a pandering, lying pos who takes credit for what real heroes have accomplished.


----------



## bodecea (May 2, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Love this...had to share:
> ...



Well, we know you are heartbroken over yesterday's events.


Me?   I'm estatic!     We got the scumbag!   He sleeps with fishes now!   

Tissue, Allie?


----------



## AllieBaba (May 2, 2011)

I have no idea what you're talking about, honestly. You're so crazy it's hard to tell.

What would I be heartbroken over?


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 2, 2011)

bodecea said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Why would anybody be heartbroken over yesterdays events?

The CIA and Special Op's clearly shone.


----------



## bodecea (May 2, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> I have no idea what you're talking about, honestly. You're so crazy it's hard to tell.
> 
> What would I be heartbroken over?



Then you are happy about yesterday's killing of OBL?   Or do you trivialize it?   That must be it...you are trivializing our success against Radical Islam.

Now get to work...you've got some neg rep to hand out.


----------



## bodecea (May 2, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...




Indeed they did.   Indeed they did.   Kudos all around.  My wife was particularly happy about SEAL team 6...her old squadron used to be paired with them for flights to and from places unknown.   She's proud of "her guys" as she puts it.


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 2, 2011)

bodecea said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > I have no idea what you're talking about, honestly. You're so crazy it's hard to tell.
> ...


Twisting Allie's words again?

Christ, your lies are becoming downright ridiculous.

Grow up!


----------



## AllieBaba (May 2, 2011)

No, I've already negged you.

And still have no idea what you're going on about. Why you think I'm heartbroken about anything that happened yesterday (?) I have no idea. But do go on.


----------



## Londoner (May 3, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> So, you have verifiable evidence that the SEAL team member/members who killed that douchebag were democrats?



Yes, I have evidence that Reagan didn't win the Cold War, but that Truman, Eisenhower, and 100s of thousands of American troops won it. 

Every day for the past 20 years we have lived under a myth.


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 3, 2011)

Londoner said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > So, you have verifiable evidence that the SEAL team member/members who killed that douchebag were democrats?
> ...


Yeah, that's why the Soviet Union continued to massively build up their military stockpiles, too include nukes, right up until Reagan scared the fuckin' piss out of 'em.

So, i'll ask again. Do you have verifiable evidence that the SEAL member/members who killed that sorry douchebag were democrats?


----------



## rightwinger (May 3, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> Do you even know what a holy war is?
> 
> It's a war undertaken at the (presumed) behest of God.
> 
> ...



Allie, you are no better than those who kill in the name of Allah  you are so wrapped up in your dear religion that you feel you get closer to god by hating those who believe differently than you do. 

Jesus did not approve of haters and you sure are one of them


----------



## AllieBaba (May 3, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > Do you even know what a holy war is?
> ...


 
Like I said, apparently you guys have no understanding of what a holy war is.

I don't advocate killing in the name of God. That's just a lie you've come up with and feel like spreading around in order to make Islam look better by comparison. If there are religious fanatics on THAT side, then all Christians must be zealots too, right?

Please link where I have advocated a "holy" war.


----------



## rightwinger (May 3, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



The post where you said the fight was not against individuals but Islam itself

Your selfish religious views And hatred are an embarrassment to yourself and to the memory of Jesus


----------



## AllieBaba (May 3, 2011)

Fighting against a criminal and destructive ideology is not advocating a holy war, you moron.

Like I said you don't know what a holy war is, apparently.

"
holy war
Definition
ho·ly war

To hear the pronunciation, install Silverlight


ho·ly warsPlural

NOUN 

1. 
religious war: a war undertaken in the name of a religion "

So when did I say we should go after Islam in the name of Christianity. Or even God?

I didn't. You have, again, proven your overweening ignorance of the topics you  opine on.


----------



## bodecea (May 3, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



  You need a tissue too?


----------



## bodecea (May 3, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> No,* I've already negged you.*
> And still have no idea what you're going on about. Why you think I'm heartbroken about anything that happened yesterday (?) I have no idea. But do go on.



Well, keep it up....it's a good thing for others when you have to flail around to spread that rep in order to keep negging me once a day.   I don't mind cause my reps going up anyways ...and after all, it seems to easily please you in some petty little way.


----------



## bodecea (May 3, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > Do you even know what a holy war is?
> ...



You have to wonder if she thinks her religion gives her permission to hate and lie that much.


----------



## bodecea (May 3, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> Fighting against a criminal and destructive ideology is not advocating a holy war, you moron.
> 
> Like I said you don't know what a holy war is, apparently.
> 
> ...



Oh look...Allie's squirming again.


----------



## rightwinger (May 3, 2011)

bodecea said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



She thinks that hating other religions brings her closer to Jesus. That is her simplistic view of the world......no better than radical Islam


----------



## AllieBaba (May 3, 2011)

bodecea said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > Fighting against a criminal and destructive ideology is not advocating a holy war, you moron.
> ...


----------



## logical4u (May 3, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...



You still haven't let me know how well you understand this part of the Bible.

nanny, nanny, boo, boo


----------



## logical4u (May 3, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...



I "thanked" a poster that said: saying you are Christian does not make it so (typically, that means that I agree with the statement or I found it amusing).  As if my religion is important to you, you ask me about being a muslim.  How is that relevant to dems trivializing radical islam?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 3, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> She thinks that hating other religions brings her closer to Jesus. That is her simplistic view of the world......no better than radical Islam



Yeah, she's a terrorist who kills people...

Oh wait, no she isn't - you're just a lying fucking retard - a leftist trivializing the threat from radical Islam through the logical fallacy of moral equivalence.

Carry on...


----------



## Caroljo (May 3, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Memory of Jesus????????? Last i knew He was still alive.  Did something happen that i don't know about???


----------



## logical4u (May 3, 2011)

bodecea said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > I have no idea what you're talking about, honestly. You're so crazy it's hard to tell.
> ...



George Bush said he wanteded to get those responsible for 9/11.  Later he said that Osama was not that important (meaning the priorities of the military action had changed).  The military and intellegence did their jobs and in the course of their duties discovered the hiding place of Osama.  They called Obama and asked if it was okay (dems want the military to ask permission before they fire their guns).  Obama said, go ahead.  Now, "you" are claiming Obama got Osama.  Aren't you trivializing the intelligence and military that did the actual work?  Yes, Obama did make a decision (and in less than many months that it took to make one about Afganistan, he did good), but he "inherited" the solution.  His policies have been towards appearances, and not results.  As the libs want to make this about "Obama", the rest of the country recognizes those that fell on 9/11, the military and intelligence personnel that have fallen and were injured to make this possible.  As the libs want to declare "mission accomplished" the rest of the country knows the other foot has yet to fall.  This was "one battle".  It is not the "war".


----------



## logical4u (May 3, 2011)

bodecea said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > I have no idea what you're talking about, honestly. You're so crazy it's hard to tell.
> ...



George Bush said he wanteded to get those responsible for 9/11.  Later he said that Osama was not that important (meaning the priorities of the military action had changed).  The military and intellegence did their jobs and in the course of their duties discovered the hiding place of Osama.  They called Obama and asked if it was okay (dems want the military to ask permission before they fire their guns).  Obama said, go ahead.  Now, "you" are claiming Obama got Osama.  Aren't you trivializing the intelligence and military that did the actual work?  Yes, Obama did make a decision (and in less than many months that it took to make one about Afganistan, he did good), but he "inherited" the solution.  His policies have been towards appearances, and not results.  As the libs want to make this about "Obama", the rest of the country recognizes those that fell on 9/11, the military and intelligence personnel that have fallen and were injured to make this possible.  As the libs want to declare "mission accomplished" the rest of the country knows the other foot has yet to fall.  This was "one battle".  It is not the "war".


----------



## logical4u (May 3, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > Do you even know what a holy war is?
> ...



Where did Allie claim that she "hated" muslims?  Stating facts does not mean you "hate" the subject matter.  If you want to "solve" problems or "improve" something, you must look at it realistically.  If you don't like the color of something so you paint it the same color, have you changed anything?


----------



## BlindBoo (May 3, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Love this...had to share:
> ...



The President is the CiC, the one who gave to order, is he not?  If he did not give the order bin Laden would still be alive!

Who would you blame if something went wrong with the operation and some of the Seals got killed?


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 3, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > Based on my actual words my intent was known and i did not compare or create a parallel between gun onwership and slavery as allie tried to claim. I was comparing two arguments and I amde that clear to allie.
> ...



I was NOT creating a parallel between gun ownership and slavery and that was her FALSE argument.

I was talking about how criminals will get illegals items in spite of the fact that they are illegal in response to an argument made by logical where he was trying to argue that 



logical4u said:


> If it is illegal, how can these "criminals" transport their "slaves" out of country where they are discovered abusing these people in other countries?



and i responded by pointing to a righty argument that they are criminals and will get things even IF they are illegal to call out logical for his BS argument that it must be legal or else it wouldn't be allowed to happen. 

At no point did I create a parallel or comparison between gun ownership and slavery. 

Once again you expose your dishonesty and do nothing to excuse allie's LIE as you refuse to discuss what I ACTUALLY said and instead run with you usual made up bs.


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 3, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




Exactly, these rightwingers loved to give W credit for "keeping us safe" as if he was the one personally holding the terrorists at bay (despite attacks on our embassies and 9/11) and yet now that they have the opportunity to apply that same standard to obama and give him creidt but they refuse out of sheer partisan hatred. LOL


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 3, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> I was under the impression he paid to have it done...which is a crime in this country.
> 
> Is that the same as what Obama did?
> 
> BTW, you won't find me hooting and cheering that osama is dead. I know it doesn't make any difference, since the enemy is not individuals but  Islam itself.



Oh look at this rightwinger trivializing the threat of radical islam. LOL Osama didn't matter at all. LOL


----------



## rightwinger (May 3, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Bin Laden himself never flew the planes
He didn't plan 9-11
But he is the one who gave the order


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 3, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > I was under the impression he paid to have it done...which is a crime in this country.
> ...



That is pretty much the point of the right throughout this thread. That "islam is islam", "all of islam is radical", and "to differentiate between radical islam and islam is like trying to differentiate between water and wet water." 

This is the view of most the rightwingers in this thread and if you don't agree with their myopic view then based on their moronic opinions you support the terrorists and trivialize the threat of islam. LOL


----------



## CountofTuscany (May 3, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



According to you bleeding heart liberals for the last 10 years he was the one personally responsible for holding the terrorists.  Why the sudden change of heart? Because it worked?


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 3, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Actually yes, thank you!

I'm laughing so hard at you and Drlil'mans failed attempts up here, that i'm crying!

But I must say, you aren't nearly as comical as Drlil'mans childish lil' rants of:

"But, but, but, you said this, and then I said that. And, and, and then I didn't say that, but you did say this., And then, but, and then, but, You ran away, but I didn't run away. And then he ran away, but, but, but, she didn't run away. And then, and then, and then, I said that again, and you said that again, but I didn't say that, because you said that. And, and, and, well, and then my mommy took my cookie away, and, and, and, then she told me get off her computer and go clean my room because, well, well, well, Ya' see, see, see, uh, uh, WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!

Fuckin' insecure lil' fool, to be sure.


----------



## bodecea (May 3, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



Well, if you can't keep up, just say so.   Oh, you just did.


----------



## bodecea (May 3, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > I was under the impression he paid to have it done...which is a crime in this country.
> ...



Yep...this is truely an example of trivializing the importance of a radical Muslim leading a terrorist organization.


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 3, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



According to a poster on your side, as long as you are asking a question it doesn't matter how loaded it is you should just answer it. LOL 



logical4u said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



and


logical4u said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > Actually that was a question directed at me based on a false accusation against bod.
> ...




So according to logical, allie should answer those simple questions. Oh well they must have too many words in them for you rightwingers. 

LOL


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 3, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



What is hilarious is that he still refuses to address how he got called out for trying to twist your words when he tried to claim that your comments after you cited allie's posts were exact quotes of what allie said. 

Then jester spent days demanding that you show where allie stated exactly what you stated after those links. LOL 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3577946-post2312.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3567581-post2275.html

And despite proof of his own twisting of your words so he can claim that you twisted allie's words he still has the nerve to try to accuse you of it. LOL


----------



## logical4u (May 3, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



You could set the example and show us all how to answer those "loaded" questions.

nanny, nanny, boo, boo

You still haven't said if you are familiar with the "reunion" of Jacob, Esua, and Ishmael.


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 3, 2011)

logical4u said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



You still haven't made a point. As I said earlier, make your point then we can discuss it Until then your continued failure to provide anything of substance that leads to an actual point has NOTHING to do with me or my knowledge of the bible. 

Care to explain how you making a point relies on MY knowledge of the bible??

Furthermore, care to explain how you can honestly avoid my questions by claiming that they are off topic even as you demand I explain my knowledge of the bible in order to allow you to go on your off topic argument?? 

P.S. I clearly explained how this conversation went and how you got so much wrong and yet the best that you have to offer, after falsely accusing me of trivializing the threat of islam (lie on your part) is parroting "nanny, nanny, boo, boo" in lieu of presenting a real argument, addressing anything that I said and making a point. 

Logical want a cracker??


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 3, 2011)

logical4u said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



So you can't answer that simple question? I guess it was too many words in it. LOL 

BTW, how is your rant about "the "reunion" of Jacob, Esua, and Ishmael." relevant to dems trivializing radical islam?

Why is it that you believe that you can go off topic and demand responses to your off topic arguments even as you avoid questions about your own statements because you claim those questions are off topic??

Once again you expose your blatant hypocrisy and dishonesty.


----------



## logical4u (May 3, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...



I explained how your knowledge of the Bible in this story was important a couple of times, go find them.
I don't know what point you even have (it all sounds like: nanny, nanny, boo, boo).
When you are asked a direct question (what you called loaded), to me it seems you cry at the apprehension of answering it directly.  
BTW, fortitude is a gift from the Holy Spirit, maybe when you are reading up on Abraham, Issac, Jacob, Esua and Ishmael, you could ask the Lord for some.  It might help you from wetting your pants whenever someone asks you to make a direct statement or answer.


----------



## AllieBaba (May 3, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...


 
Links to prior posts of dr. smith's which have links to prior posts which have links to prior posts...

And, as usual, provide zero substance, validate nothing, prove not a thing, and go nowhere.

Way to go!


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 3, 2011)

logical4u said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...


He has an apprehension to answer it directly because he stated he had knowledge of the Bible, never thinking you would attempt to tap into his knowledge of said Bible......I mean hey, you asked a solid, to the point question on Abraham, I, J, E, I.

Hence, all you will get from him are deflections and accusations........That's is his modus operandi, always has been.

Best just to sit back and enjoy his childish show. The more it goes on, the more entertaining it becomes.


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 3, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



I wonder if you will get any serious answers for that GREAT question.

However, based on how they blamed clinton for everything that occured on his watch adn some that didn't (ruby ridge) my guess is that if things did go bad we know exactly who they would blame and it wouldn't be the soldiers.


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 3, 2011)

CountofTuscany said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



HUH?? do you have anything REAL to offer? I have no idea what you think you are referring to but some specifics would be nice.

BTW I think it's hilarious that logical is going through and thanking anyone who disagrees with me even when they don't make sense. LOL


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 3, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



It's nice to see that you admit that you lack the integrity to stand behind your own words.

This is a message board after all and all we have to go on are the words we post and if you have such little reguard for your words on this board then you have NO integrity. 


BTW why demand that we show proof of your lies when you try to ridicule us for doing just that??


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 3, 2011)

bodecea said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



Now I am waiting for logical to chime in and tell us that is not the topic of this thread even as he continues to demand that I prove my knowledge of the bible so he can make an off topic point that apparently relies solely on my biblical knowledge. LOL

Maybe he is just trying to pull a fast one and doesn't want to post his BS unless he thinks he can spin his lies? That can be the only REAL reason I can think of as to why he doesn't just make his point.


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 3, 2011)

logical4u said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



OK I will make a deal with you, I will show you how to answer loaded questions when you start answering my questions that you have avoided for the last few pages with your "nanny, nanny, boo, boo" BS and claims that my questions were off topic.

You do that and I will show you how to answer a loaded question. 

Deal??


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 3, 2011)

logical4u said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



saying it doesn't make it so. Where is your proof? I went back and found youe own words so why is it that you refuse to do the same?? 



logical4u said:


> I don't know what point you even have (it all sounds like: nanny, nanny, boo, boo).



My current point about your avoidance is that you need to make a point so we can discuss it. Do you really have that big of an issue following a simple conversation??




logical4u said:


> When you are asked a direct question (what you called loaded), to me it seems you cry at the apprehension of answering it directly.



Asking me a loaded question that is nothing but a FALSE accusation does not deserve to be answered and is NOT a direct question.



logical4u said:


> BTW, fortitude is a gift from the Holy Spirit, maybe when you are reading up on Abraham, Issac, Jacob, Esua and Ishmael, you could ask the Lord for some.  It might help you from wetting your pants whenever someone asks you to make a direct statement or answer.



The FACT that I am putting up with your ignorance, dishonesty, hypocrisy and cowardice shows that I have more than enough fortitude but thanks for your concern.

P.S. you avoiding my questions again only makes you look even more desperate and dishonest.


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 3, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


First, you would have to look into intel, and see if they had it right. Second, you would have to look at the mission planners, and scrutinize the mission plans. Third, you would have to look at the troops executing said mission, and how they performed said mission, too include what mistakes may have been made. Fourth, you go up the chain of command who were directly involved in said mission. Fifth, you would have to look at the president, and whether he signed off on a valid mission, or as in Carter did, a mission that was poorly planned, and executed.

I would say, from what we have learned, Obama signed off on a solid mission. He showed some balls in doing so, even if it was a no-brainer..

He did what he should have done, Signed off, and then got the fuck outta the way of those who deserve 100% of the credit for a job well done. Those would be the ones who put their asses and lives on the line. The ones who would actually spill real blood.


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 3, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



WOW so you are now too lazy to even click on a link or read the content AROUND those links?? Imagine that. LOL 

BTW this link is just a link to a post which has a quote from bod's post which shows his EXACT words that follow the links. Yes those are the same words that jester dishonestly tried to claim are exact quotes which he falsely claims that bod attributes to YOU.

here is jester's demand that bod provide those "exact' words



Wicked Jester said:


> Now, I'll be waiting for Bodey and yourself to actually come up with even one lie by Allie, or *the exaxct words of what Bodey actually claimed were said*......Because so far, neither of you have provided one shred of evidence.......All you've provided are twists and turns, that completely lack any sort of substance......Both of you are lying, nothing more!



then he repeated it



Wicked Jester said:


> Nowhere does she state that "it SEEMS we don't have enough attacks".
> 
> Nor did she state that she "wants to harrass muslims".
> 
> What it was, was an attmpt by Bodey to spin and lie




and yet when you look at those comments there are NO quotation marks and no attempt by bod to claim that they were exact quotes of what YOU said.



bodecea said:


> http://www.usmessageboard.com/3487608-post872.html (want's burka outlawed to harass Muslims)
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/3491228-post921.html  (seems to think we do not have enough attacks)




So where are the quotes jester?? How is it that you came to the conclusion that bod was quoting allie exactly with those comments after the links??? Where is YOUR proof??

There is NONE

Therefore, jester has been bouncing around this thread, ignoring facts as he goes, trying to attack bod accusing bod of twisting allie's words even as jester twists bod's words. 

There you go allie, it's all splayed out for you to avoid again. This time it's in long form and just like the birthers you will refuse to accept the facts.


BTW jester, I see that you thanked allie for her typical nonresponseive trolling avoidance but that you didn't actually have the balls to respond yourself. 

I wonder why?? LOL


----------



## rightwinger (May 3, 2011)

Sharia Law

Be afraid.....be very afraid


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 3, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...



Actually and interesting that i have to explain it to you AGAIN. I stated that I had read the bible and yes I do have some knowledge of it but never claimed to be a scholar wshich laogical falsely accused me of claiming nor did i brag about my knowledged of the bible.

Here we go again, 

Fact is that logical made a claim, I asked him for substance to support said claim and in response he has provided numerous excuses to avoid providing anything of substance and despite your demand from those on the left that they prove all of their claims, including ones that you attribute to them but they never made, you rush to his defense try to claim that he shouldn't have to prove his claims. 

Do you not see the hypocrisy in that or do you just not care that you are presenting yourself as a dishonest partisan cowardly hypocrite??


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 3, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> I was NOT creating a parallel between gun ownership and slavery and that was her FALSE argument.
> 
> I was talking about how criminals will get illegals items in spite of the fact that they are illegal in response to an argument made by logical where he was trying to argue that



Yep, you were creating a parallel between getting slaves and getting guns....


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 3, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



Nice partisan tripe. Funny how you only responded AFTER I pointed out that he wouldn't get any real responses. So predictable. 

BTW obama had to look at the plan and decided whether it was a good plan or not BEFORE given the go ahead. So based on your own spin obama had the choice therefore the responsibility and the credit as CiC. Weren't you allegedly in the military and shouldn't you already know that?? LOL

It's hilarious how you go through such a long drawn out process to find out who to blame and have no qualms jumping to refusing to give obama credit for making the hard decision to do it.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 3, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Sharia Law
> 
> Be afraid.....be very afraid



democrats

They're retarded....they're very retarded


----------



## AllieBaba (May 3, 2011)

_Quote: "Actually and interesting that i have to explain it to you AGAIN. I stated that I had read the bible and yes I do have some knowledge of it but never claimed to be a scholar wshich laogical falsely accused me of claiming nor did i brag about my knowledged of the bible.

Here we go again, 

Fact is that logical made a claim, I asked him for substance to support said claim and in response he has provided numerous excuses to avoid providing anything of substance and despite your demand from those on the left that they prove all of their claims, including ones that you attribute to them but they never made, you rush to his defense try to claim that he shouldn't have to prove his claims. 

Do you not see the hypocrisy in that or do you just not care that you are presenting yourself as a dishonest partisan cowardly hypocrite??_ "

You're lying. 

You guys don't ask direct questions or ask for support of statements that we make. What you do is ask UNRELATED questions, then apply them to another topic, and pretend that in answering the one question, we were providing an answer to the other question.

For example, somewhere someone said that a person who touched upon the topic of the Pilgrims, in a thread loosely dealing with the founding fathers, "said" that the pilgrims were the founding fathers. 

Nope. Not so. 

Likewise, your repeated insistence that I've been proven dishonest and a liar based upon my mistaken assumption that a person brought up a particular topic when in fact someone else brought it up.

Being wrong doesn't make me a liar. I'd be a liar if I insisted that I wasn't wrong, despite the evidence to the contrary. Which of course I never did. As soon as I realized the mistake, I owned it. It didn't affect anything, it wasn't done intentionally, and it wasn't a lie. 

So you attribute dishonesty where there is none, and you refuse to own your own.

For example, Bod's dishonesty in continually asking the same questions, which have been answered over and over. This is why nobody answers your stupid questions. You have shown a propensity for posting irrelevant questions. Nobody wants to waste time on them, particularly given the fact that when the answer is not one that fits in with your own version of facts, you lie and say the question wasn't answered.

Is any of this getting through? People don't answer you because you're dishonest. Nobody wants to play with liars.


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 3, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > I was NOT creating a parallel between gun ownership and slavery and that was her FALSE argument.
> ...



thanks for agreeing with me that I was not creating a parallel between GUN OWNERSHIP and SLAVERY.

Oh and before you whine about anything you omitted parts of my post so it's only fair that I can do the same to yours. 

Here is my post in it's entirety try not to run away so fast this time coward. LOL

I was NOT creating a parallel between gun ownership and slavery and that was her FALSE argument.

I was talking about how criminals will get illegals items in spite of the fact that they are illegal in response to an argument made by logical where he was trying to argue that 



logical4u said:


> If it is illegal, how can these "criminals" transport their "slaves" out of country where they are discovered abusing these people in other countries?



and i responded by pointing to a righty argument that they are criminals and will get things even IF they are illegal to call out logical for his BS argument that it must be legal or else it wouldn't be allowed to happen. 

At no point did I create a parallel or comparison between gun ownership and slavery. 

Once again you expose your dishonesty and do nothing to excuse allie's LIE as you refuse to discuss what I ACTUALLY said and instead run with you usual made up bs.


----------



## AllieBaba (May 3, 2011)

Which lie are you attributing to me now? You need to be specific and name them. Just saying "Allie's lie" is too vague. 

Of course it is, because they only "lie" you've been able to link is my "lie" about who brought up one topic first...and as such was completely irrelevant to the topic itself.


----------



## bodecea (May 3, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Sharia Law
> 
> Be afraid.....be very afraid



They are successfully terrorized.  OBL would have been so happy.


----------



## AllieBaba (May 3, 2011)

FIVE men were arrested under the Terrorism Act close to a British nuclear plant yesterday &#8212; just hours after it was announced Osama Bin Laden had been killed

" 
Bakri, 53, now living in Lebanon, said: "The news of the death of Sheikh Osama has saddened and delighted us at the same time. 
"It saddened us because we lost a leader - and it is welcomed because he fell a martyr as he wanted. The martyrdom of Osama Bin Laden will infuse new life into the next generation, as jihad will not stop." 
Anjem Choudary, a London-born protege of Bakri, said: "The struggle will continue. Jihad never stops. Sheikh Osama Bin Laden is a modern day hero for Muslims around the world." 

Terror arrests at nuke plant | The Sun |News


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 3, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...


You really are a dense lil' fuck.

Yes, Obama had to look at the plan, and decide whether it was good or not. No doubt aided by those in the military who knew whether the plan was good or not.......Anybody who had privy to the intelligence, the exact plan, and those who would be executing it, would have been able to see that it was a valid plan, and sign off on it......Still, it takes balls to make the call. I give Obama full credit for making the call.....He could have pulled a Clinton and pussed out.....Or pulled a Carter and signed off on a fiasco, in a desperate attempt at hoping it would work to save a failing presidency.

So show me in that post you responded too where I "refused to" give Obama credit, ya' lying hack.
Fact is, Obama risked a political career. Those intel and SEAL team members risked their lives so, who deserves the bulk of the credit where it's due?

What's more precious, a god damn political career, or life?

Oh, and get off your high horse, son......I responded to a question that was asked. It had nothing to do with any of your mindless, typically childish ramblings.


----------



## elvis (May 3, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...


He has hydrocephalus.  Leave him alone.


----------



## rightwinger (May 3, 2011)

bodecea said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Sharia Law
> ...



Well, it's a good thing they have President Obama to protect them


----------



## bodecea (May 3, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Now you've done it!  They're really going to be shrill now!!!!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 3, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Well, it's a good thing they have President Obama to protect them



Kinda like it was a good thing you had Tyrone to protect you when you were in prison.


BTW, that sphincter healed up yet?


----------



## The T (May 3, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


 
Obama is protecting nothing but his bid for re-election.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 3, 2011)

The T said:


> Obama is protecting nothing but his bid for re-election.



Doing a damned shitty job at that.....


----------



## bodecea (May 3, 2011)

The T said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Speaking of shrill sour grapes....right on queue...


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 3, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> _Quote: "Actually and interesting that i have to explain it to you AGAIN. I stated that I had read the bible and yes I do have some knowledge of it but never claimed to be a scholar wshich laogical falsely accused me of claiming nor did i brag about my knowledged of the bible.
> 
> Here we go again,
> 
> ...



Thanks for the irrelevant rant about what someone else somewhere else said that has nothing to do with this discussion.


Your entire rant is nothing but one huge attempt to troll, where you call me a liar and then in defense of your LIES you claim "Being wrong doesn't make me a liar." and yet you fail to apply that same standard to those whom you call a liar. 

Now if you could actually take the time and address something that I have actually said that would be GREAT. 

Where is your proof that I lied? I showed your own words where you falsely claimed I was making a parallel between gun ownership and slavery as well as your subsequent false claims about that discussion where you claimed it was about who brought up a subject first. 
So why is it that you can't do the same? Why can't you SHOW when and where I have LIED based on your own standard?

BTW according to your own NEW standard that "I'd be a liar if I insisted that I wasn't wrong, despite the evidence to the contrary" and yet you have failed to admit that you were wrong when you claimed I was making a parallel between gun ownership and slavery.

Furthermore, I don't know why you continue to bring it up but this,



> your repeated insistence that I've been proven dishonest and a liar based upon my mistaken assumption that a person brought up a particular topic when in fact someone else brought it up.



must be a disagreement that you have with someone else and I pointed that out to you earlier when you WRONGLY tried to claim I was referring to that when I was referring to your false claim that I was making a parallel between gun ownership and slavery that I wasn't making. 

Here is the LINK to that discussion AGAIN

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3557841-post2269.html

Try opening it and reading the content. That way you know for sure what is being discussed.


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 3, 2011)

elvis said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...


He's an idiot......Notice how he couldn't address how I laid out what happens if a mission goes awry, or mistakes are made.....That is exactly how it works.......You start with basic intel, and work your way up from there, eventually signing responsibility to those responsible.

Any time spent in TOC tents and mission debriefs makes that pretty well known.


----------



## The T (May 3, 2011)

bodecea said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


 
You really ARE stupid aren't you? I applauded Obama for being smart and allowing our military to do what it does best.

Your post is garbage. Deal with it troll.


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 3, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> Which lie are you attributing to me now? You need to be specific and name them. Just saying "Allie's lie" is too vague.
> 
> Of course it is, because they only "lie" you've been able to link is my "lie" about who brought up one topic first...and as such was completely irrelevant to the topic itself.



Learn to READ. I have posted this link to the post several times and yet for some reason you continue to bring up some bs argument about who brought something up first which has NOTHING to do with your LIE that I am calling attention to.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3557841-post2269.html

Specifics have been posted several times so either you have no long term memory or you just a dishoenst cowardly troll who continues to make demands for what you have already been given. 

I know it's hard but I think even you can do it. Click on the link and then when the page comes up READ the entire content so you know what is being discussed.

Do you think you can handle that??


----------



## AllieBaba (May 3, 2011)

She's stupid. Also dishonest.

A winning combination.


----------



## AllieBaba (May 3, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > Which lie are you attributing to me now? You need to be specific and name them. Just saying "Allie's lie" is too vague.
> ...


 
Handled.

You lose. You aren't making any point except the point that you're an idiot.


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 3, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



Good at least you are making progress. LOL 

So show me in that post you responded too where I "refused to" give Obama credit, ya' lying hack.[/quote]


You asked for it you got it 



Wicked Jester said:


> He did what he should have done, Signed off, and then got the fuck outta the way of those *who deserve 100% of the credit* for a job well done.



If you give 100% of the credit away how much is left over?? LOL  


BTW since I saw that you tried to call me out for not addressing your spin how about you respond to my previous post??

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3602118-post2506.html

or the one prior to that where you thanked allie but didn't have the balls to respond yourself?


http://www.usmessageboard.com/3601853-post2492.html

So care to respond and if NOT what are you afraid of??


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 3, 2011)

elvis said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...



WOW I am being stalked by a moderator LOL  Why no response in the other thread where you tried to call me out by reposting the link that I had already posted? LOL


----------



## AllieBaba (May 3, 2011)

Tsk, tsk...don't call the mods out in public, retard.


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 3, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



SInce you are all about addressing what was said how about you go back address my previous posts?? 

There was nothing to address. All you did was state common sense BS in a desperate attempt to pretend that you know what you are talking about. 

"first you look at the intel"

Well DUH! Anything else you have to offer captain obvious?? 

BTW I do find it funny that you claim your response had nothing to do with my post and yet you didn't respond to the orignal until AFTER my post that said that that he wouldn't get a real response posted. 

Furthermore, you had already posted AFTER that so what did you do?? Read it, skip it, respond to other posts that came after it and the GO back and respond to it?? 
That makes sense.


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 3, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...




So you can't handle it?? Got it. Thanks for exposing your cowardice and dishonesty as you run away from what you asked for. 

Let's see you were WRONG about the topic REPEATEDLY and then when confronted with your own LIES you turn tail and run. LOL 


http://www.usmessageboard.com/3557841-post2269.html

Got anything SPECIFIC to offer to support you NEW claims?? If not then my proof of your lies still stands.


----------



## elvis (May 3, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



Tissue?


----------



## AllieBaba (May 3, 2011)

Take your meds, freak.


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 3, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...




You asked for it you got it 



Wicked Jester said:


> He did what he should have done, Signed off, and then got the fuck outta the way of those *who deserve 100% of the credit* for a job well done.



If you give 100% of the credit away how much is left over?? LOL  


BTW since I saw that you tried to call me out for not addressing your spin how about you respond to my previous post??

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3602118-post2506.html

or the one prior to that where you thanked allie but didn't have the balls to respond yourself?


http://www.usmessageboard.com/3601853-post2492.html

So care to respond and if NOT what are you afraid of??[/QUOTE]
Your hack stupidity knows no bounds.

Yes, I give Obama full credit for making the call. It took guts.....He put his political career on the line.

I give Intel and Special Op's 100% credit for pulling off a beautiful mission......They put their lives and physical well being on the line.

Am I supposed to give Obama credit for putting his life on the line to gain intel, and credit for strapping it on next to those SEALS and actually doing the mission?


And why would I respond to your continually exposed twists and lies?

Fact is, and it's been fully proven up here, and on countless other threads, that all you have is twisting of words and lies.....Doesn't matter how anybody responds, you'll just twist it and lie to desperately try and make yourself look like some kind of what the fuck ever you imagine in that head of yours.

Face it Dr, you're a strange, insecure lil' man.


----------



## bodecea (May 3, 2011)

The T said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...



Shrill, very shrill.


----------



## yota5 (May 3, 2011)

bodecea said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Damn girl.  You had better redo your make up.  You look just like bin Laden now.


----------



## bodecea (May 3, 2011)

yota5 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...



  Missing the two tap holes tho.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 4, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Shrill, very shrill.



But he's right you know, you really are stupid.


----------



## logical4u (May 4, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...



Are your questions, reasonable?

I am willing to have a reasonable discussion.  I have been trying to have one for tens of pages.  Let's see what you have.


----------



## logical4u (May 4, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...



The third time (not using quotes, so this version will be different from the other two), it is worded differently, hopefully so you will understand what I said the first two times.

To have an "informed" discussion, there must be a starting point.  My challenge that islam chooses to believe differently from the Bible in reference to the "chosen" people, starts with: Abraham (and his children Issac and Ishmael).  His grandchildren: Jacob and Esua build the case.  They are the beginning.  For you to understand this, you must either be familiar with that section of the OT or read it.  If you choose not to familiarize yourself with that portion, judging from ALL your previous posts, you will simply heckle and jeer and not participate in an exchange of ideas, but of insults.
If you are familiar with it, and you choose to disagree, I will be able to understand which part you have problems with when you identify that portion of the story.  Once we understand that portion of the Bible, we can move to the quran or islamic teaching to see the stark differences.  Once there, it is fairly easy to see how the OT disproves the quran and islamic teaching that muslims are the "chosen people" and that the "Hebrews" lost that status when Ishmael was born.


----------



## logical4u (May 4, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Sharia Law
> 
> Be afraid.....be very afraid



A Coon Rapids man has been accused of killing his stepdaughter in Michigan Saturday.

Rahim Alfetlawi, 45, was arraigned in court Monday in Macomb County on a first-degree murder charge. He was being held without bail and is due back in court May 12.

He allegedly shot and killed Jessica Mokdad, 20, at her grandmothers home in Warren, Mich., a suburban of Detroit, Mich.

A search of Coon Rapids Herald files shows that Mokdad graduated from Coon Rapids High School in 2009.

Alfetlawi allegedly was angry at Mokdad because she had moved to Michigan and was not following Muslim customs.

Coon Rapids man accused of killing stepdaughter in Michigan | ABC Newspapers

It is closer than you think.


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 4, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...


Your hack stupidity knows no bounds.

Yes, I give Obama full credit for making the call. It took guts.....He put his political career on the line.

I give Intel and Special Op's 100% credit for pulling off a beautiful mission......They put their lives and physical well being on the line.

Am I supposed to give Obama credit for putting his life on the line to gain intel, and credit for strapping it on next to those SEALS and actually doing the mission?[/quote]

LOL so that is your NEW spin funny how you didn't phrase it that way the first time around. LOL 




Wicked Jester said:


> And why would I respond to your continually exposed twists and lies?
> 
> Fact is, and it's been fully proven up here, and on countless other threads, that all you have is twisting of words and lies.....Doesn't matter how anybody responds, you'll just twist it and lie to desperately try and make yourself look like some kind of what the fuck ever you imagine in that head of yours.
> 
> Face it Dr, you're a strange, insecure lil' man.



Saying it doesn't make it so and the FACT that you are still refusing to respond to the proof that you demanded exposes your disheonsty and says nothing about me. LOL

Poor coweardly jester makes demands and then runs away after he gets exactly what he asked for. LOL 

BTW since I saw that you tried to call me out for not addressing your spin how about you respond to my previous post??

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3602118-post2506.html

or the one prior to that where you thanked allie but didn't have the balls to respond yourself?


http://www.usmessageboard.com/3601853-post2492.html

You demand that others must address every comment that you make no matter how ignorant your comments are, so will you be honest and address mine and if NOT what are you afraid of??



Wicked Jester said:


> He's an idiot......*Notice how he couldn't address *how I laid out what happens if a mission goes awry, or mistakes are made.....That is exactly how it works.



So how or why should I address your common sense statements about what should happen?? Furthermore it takes no military knowledge to make such statements, so why pretend that it does?? 



Wicked Jester said:


> Any time spent in TOC tents and mission debriefs makes that pretty well known.



LOL


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 4, 2011)

logical4u said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



YEs they are and have been. So unless you can show how they are unreasonable please answer them and stop running away and hiding behind false claims that they are unreasonalbe, irrelevant or that they don't make sense. 

I have heard all of the BS reasons that you right wingers have given to avoid questions most of them have contradicted your own standards for posters on the left. 
You are a prime example of that as you avoided some of my questions claiming that they were off topic even as you demand that I debate your claims about the ot and the quran even though you have yet to make a point. 

Both allie and jester demanded that I show proof of my claims that they are dishonest only to avoid that proof when it was given even as they call me a liar and fail to provide proof to back up their claims against me. 

So stop running and answer the questions. 

I made a fair offer to you and you are obviously too afraid to take it.


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 4, 2011)

logical4u said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



And I have said I have read the bible but not the quran so even if i knew the bible front to back by memory the fact that I have NOT read the quran means that by your standards we cannot have an informed discussion on the matter anyway. Therefore, my knowledge of the bible is NOT necessary for you to make a point IF you have one and provide the substance to back it up. 

Provide the relevant books and excerpts from both the bible and the quran and make your point by doing a head to head comparison. 

If you did this earlier, instead of playing your stupid games trying so desperately to make your failure to provide anything of substance about me, perhaps this discussion would have ended pages ago.


----------



## AllieBaba (May 4, 2011)

Loon.

PS..you never proved me a liar. Your ridiculous links prove nothing except that you have serious gaps in your understanding.


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 4, 2011)

logical4u said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Sharia Law
> ...



So he commited what is considered a CRIME, unless it is proven to be accidental, and you think that is evidence of sharia law being accepted in this country?? 
If that is not what you are trying to say then please explain, what is your point?


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 4, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> Loon.
> 
> PS..you never proved me a liar. Your ridiculous links prove nothing except that you have serious gaps in your understanding.



And yet I did prove you to be a liar when I showed how you misrepresented what I said and then repeated that LIE after being caller out for it.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3557841-post2269.html



AllieBaba said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



and yet here is what I actually said in response to a line of bs from logical.



drsmith1072 said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > I was not trying to slant the story.  I am aware that Hindus and other far eastern communities participate in slavery.
> ...



So due to the fact that you repeated a false claim according to the defintion provided by one of your own you had the intent to decieve and are a liar.

Furthermore, how did you get that argument confused with one about "who brought up a topic first" on multiple occasions?? 

That is yet another example of how you were WRONG and repeated a false claim even after being told you were WRONG. So once again according to the evershifting definition from the right, you are a liar.


----------



## Spoonman (May 4, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > Loon.
> ...



does your rep board look like a red dot special?


----------



## logical4u (May 4, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...



List the questions.


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 4, 2011)

Spoonman said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



Do you actually care about rep on a messageboard as if it will somehow validate you and your bs opinions?? Hmm?? Oh goody you found some other rightwing lemming that believes just as you do and pats you on the back for parroting the same rightwing propaganda he swallows without question. LOL 

Furthermore the fact is that it can be and is artificially inflated by rep whores like allie who are so desperate to neg rep people that she wil go out of her way to "spread the rep around" all so she can go back and neg rep someone a fourth or fifth day in a row even as she continues to run away from the very facts that she demanded. 

In addition to that, all one needs to do is create multiple log ins, something I am sure many on this board have done, then log in as one of their new names and the post enough to get the ability to give rep and then spam their original name with pos reps to increase it's rep. 

That you actually believe it means something to have rep is just, WOW is all that can be said.


----------



## logical4u (May 4, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...



Heavy sigh.  You still have not indicated if you understand the story from the Bible from Abraham to Jacob going to meet his brother Esua and the greeting he received.  Since you have not shown any comprehension, I can only interpret this as more nanny, nanny, boo, boo.


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 4, 2011)

logical4u said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



You avoided them, YOU go back through the last 20 or so pages and find them. I have been going back for days reposting stuff that has been previously said and ignored only to have it ignored again while morons like you are thanking them for calling me names even as they ignore the very facts that they demanded. 

I am not going to do your work for you, especially when you avoided my questions the first time around.


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 4, 2011)

logical4u said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



I am through palying with you, either make a point or STFU and stop hassling me because you failed to make a point.

You made a claim about the OT and the quran so once again *YOU need to provide the relevant books and excerpts from both the bible and the quran and make your point by doing a head to head comparison. *

My knowledge on the bible has NOTHING to do with whether you have a valid argument or not.  

Any further attempts to make your failure to make a point about me will only get the above response.


----------



## logical4u (May 4, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...



go to google or bing and do a Bible search on "Abraham".  The story about Abraham is in Genesis.  I am not good with Chapter and Verse.  I know it might take you seconds to complete this (valuable time that you could be calling someone a liar instead of understanding what idea they are trying to convey).  I believe in you, drsmith.  You can do it.  Nanny, nanny, boo, boo.


----------



## logical4u (May 4, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...



If they are not important enough for you to relist them, they must not be important.



Nanny, nanny, boo, boo


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 4, 2011)

logical4u said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



I am through playing with you, either make a point or STFU and stop hassling me because you failed to make a point.

You made a claim about the OT and the quran so once again *YOU need to provide the relevant books and excerpts from both the bible and the quran and make your point by doing a head to head comparison. *
My knowledge on the bible has NOTHING to do with whether you have a valid argument or not. 

Any further attempts to make your failure to make a point about me will only get the above response.


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 4, 2011)

logical4u said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...




If your argument about the quran and the OT is not important enough for your to substantiate, then it must not be important.

Nanny, nanny, boo, boo

LOL You stepped right into that one. Thanks for the hypocrisy.


----------



## AllieBaba (May 4, 2011)

He doesn't list them because they're nonsensical or nonexistent.

This is the same reason he doesn't link (he says) to the direct evidence of my *lie*....and expects people to find the supposed link INSIDE the link he provides, and follow it around in circles until they *find* the evidence. He doesn't state what the evidence is, he doesn't give any identifying characteristics of the lie...and he's not going to repeat those *questions* because they don't exist, or they are so ridiculous as to be completely irrelevant. And he knows it. I wouldn't post them either, if I were him.


----------



## logical4u (May 4, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...



Are you frustrated?  I will do quotes from the quran when you indicate you have some understanding of the history of Abraham (other than "I read the Bible").  Is this one of those "loaded" questions that you have to wet your pants to avoid answering?  Do you know about the history of Abraham and the next two generations?

NANNY, NANNY, BOO, BOO


----------



## logical4u (May 4, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...



And once again, you prove your insincerity.

Nanny, nanny, boo, boo


----------



## logical4u (May 4, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> He doesn't list them because they're nonsensical or nonexistent.
> 
> This is the same reason he doesn't link (he says) to the direct evidence of my *lie*....and expects people to find the supposed link INSIDE the link he provides, and follow it around in circles until they *find* the evidence. He doesn't state what the evidence is, he doesn't give any identifying characteristics of the lie...and he's not going to repeat those *questions* because they don't exist, or they are so ridiculous as to be completely irrelevant. And he knows it. I wouldn't post them either, if I were him.



Yes, I know, it has become a game.  Anyone trying to follow this thread would see some very childish responses to some serious questions and topics and then those that originally wanted to discuss them turn to playing "keep away" with those that call names and fill up pages with things that have already been written where all can see.  I think I might be sick, I am really enjoying them.


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 4, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> He doesn't list them because they're nonsensical or nonexistent.
> 
> This is the same reason he doesn't link (he says) to the direct evidence of my *lie*....and expects people to find the supposed link INSIDE the link he provides, and follow it around in circles until they *find* the evidence. He doesn't state what the evidence is, he doesn't give any identifying characteristics of the lie...and he's not going to repeat those *questions* because they don't exist, or they are so ridiculous as to be completely irrelevant. And he knows it. I wouldn't post them either, if I were him.



And yet I did link to the direct evidence of your lie and in fact I reposted a page ago. I shoed you to be a liar when I showed how you misrepresented what I said and then repeated that LIE after being caller out for it.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3557841-post2269.html



AllieBaba said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



and yet here is what I actually said in response to a line of bs from logical.



drsmith1072 said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > I was not trying to slant the story.  I am aware that Hindus and other far eastern communities participate in slavery.
> ...



So due to the fact that you repeated a false claim according to the defintion provided by one of your own you had the intent to decieve and are a liar.

Furthermore, how did you get that argument confused with one about "who brought up a topic first" on multiple occasions?? 

That is yet another example of how you were WRONG and repeated a false claim even after being told you were WRONG. So once again according to the evershifting definition from the right, you are a liar.

*So are you going to pretend it doesn't exist this time around?? LOL *


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 4, 2011)

logical4u said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...




I am through playing with you, either make a point or STFU and stop hassling me because you failed to make a point.

You made a claim about the OT and the quran so once again *YOU need to provide the relevant books and excerpts from both the bible and the quran and make your point by doing a head to head comparison. *
My knowledge on the bible has NOTHING to do with whether you have a valid argument or not. 

Any further attempts to make your failure to make a point about me will only get the above response.


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 4, 2011)

logical4u said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



How does pointing out your hypocrisy, as you demand that I go and look for my questions which you avoided even as you demand that I go and look up the bible to show I have a knowledge of it to compare to the quran which I have no knowledge of, say anything about me?? 

BTW that is another flaw in your spin. You claim that I have to show knowledge of the bible in order to have an informed discussion and yet you don't think I have to do the same for my knowledge of the quran. 

Wouldn't I have to have knowledge of both in order to have an informed discussion about BOTH?? 

Why can you provide links to the relevant portions of the quran but not the bible?? 

You just face planted all the way around and for some reason just don't get it. LOL 

BTW now based on the standard that you are trying to apply to me you can go find those questions that you avoided and answer them.


----------



## logical4u (May 4, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...



Doing a search on Abraham makes you wet your pants?   Is this one of those "loaded" questions that you have to wet your pants to avoid answering?  Do you know about the history of Abraham and the next two generations?

I guess you acting like you wanted a serious conversation would make YOU a LIAR.  Bring your own marbles to this game.  You can't use mine and then claim you won because mine weren't acceptable.  If you will not look up the most famous person across three religions, how can I expect you to read what is posted (come to think of it, that would explain most of your posts)?

Nanny, nanny, boo, boo


----------



## logical4u (May 4, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...



"your" research would show an act of faith: that you are sincere.  Since you are unwilling to do anything but cry nanny, nanny, boo, boo, it is clear you just like public tantrums.  I am amused.  I have worked with animals and see a similar pattern developing.  

Nanny, nanny, boo, boo


----------



## logical4u (May 4, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...



BTW, it is clear that you lack the curiousity to search the quran.  I believe that you can handle searching Abraham in the Bible.  It is no where near as confusing as the parts of the quran I have read.  Come on, baby steps: google or bing, type in Bible search, type in Abraham, click on the ones that reference Genesis.


----------



## logical4u (May 4, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...



Are these the types of questions you want answered, seriously?


----------



## AllieBaba (May 4, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > He doesn't list them because they're nonsensical or nonexistent.
> ...


 
You are crazy.

I mean around the bend, take off your clothes, climb a tree and cluck like a chicken nuts. There's really nothing more to be said.


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 4, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...


We saw your proof, and all it proved was that, as usual, you're paranoid and full of shit.

You're truly are a bizarre lil' clown.

How many more days are you going to sit here and go through same crap over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over  and over and over again?

It truly is strange. I mean seriously. You're not here debate. Doesn't matter what anybody says, if it doesn't jive with whatever goes on in that strange lil' mind of yours, or god forbid against anything your beloved inept president has said or done, you just try to ankle bite like a whimpy lil' puppy............I think it's pretty safe to say that you are a lil' man who suffers from a Napoleon complex......You fully display all the symptoms.

Oh, and I addressed a question posed by another poster, and you have to chime in with some ridiculous BS that it's just common sense......No, idiot, it's not common sense. Debriefs of missions goes from the bottom up. People who have never been debriefed probably don't understand exactly how it works. Particularly if problems occur.....Most people just assume that it begins with the President, and that he/she would suffer automatic consequences of a failed mission. That is not necessarily so.....In Carters case, yes, it was a major factor in his inept ass being tossed from office, because he signed off on a poorly planned mission that was dead from the start.........Who took the blame in the attack on Pearl Harbor?.....The Navy did, because they fucked up. Particularly radar operators who just assumed and never verified. FDR skirted past just fine.....And, JFK hardly suffered for the Bay Of Pigs Fiasco. He was well on his way to a second term.

So, now I await your tried and true method of whining like a lil' kid. It's inevitable....And I look forward to the laughs your lil' Napoleonic tantrums provide us all!


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 4, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...


Logical's "hassling" YOU?

Oh the fucking IRONY!

Seriously, you are a fuckin' idiot!

Far and away the weirdest lil' man on this board.

:


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 5, 2011)

logical4u said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



I am through playing with you, either make a point or STFU and stop hassling me because you failed to make a point.

You made a claim about the OT and the quran so once again *YOU need to provide the relevant books and excerpts from both the bible and the quran and make your point by doing a head to head comparison. *
My knowledge on the bible has NOTHING to do with whether you have a valid argument or not. 

Any further attempts to make your failure to make a point about me will only get the above response


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 5, 2011)

logical4u said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



LOL, You answering my questions would be an act of faith on your part and yet I don't see you jumping at the bit to be honest for a change and do that. You continue to gbe hypocritical and yet somehow believe that your hypocrisy somehow reflects negatively on me. LOL 

So why is it that you expect others to jump through hoops for you and play your moronic games, even as you fail to provide anythign of substance top support your spin, When you don't even have the integrity to answer some simple questions based on your own words?

BTW insulting me will not change the fact that you want me to show knowledge of the bible so we can have an informed discussion on a direct comparison to the quran something I have no knowledge of. 

Your spin on this is completey illogical.


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 5, 2011)

logical4u said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



Based on your own spin and the fact that I do not know the quran we cannot have an informed discussion on a comparison between the two, so whaty is the point.

Oh and

I am through playing with you, either make a point or STFU and stop hassling me because you failed to make a point.

You made a claim about the OT and the quran so once again *YOU need to provide the relevant books and excerpts from both the bible and the quran and make your point by doing a head to head comparison. *
My knowledge on the bible has NOTHING to do with whether you have a valid argument or not. 

Any further attempts to make your failure to make a point about me will only get the above response 

That enlarged and bold type part in the middle is what you should be doing IF you ever plan on making a point.


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 5, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



LOL So I post the proof of your lies AGAIN which you have repeatedly LIED about and said that they have not been posted and your best defense is to call me names?? LOL 

Thanks for showing that you lack the integrity to admit when you are wrong and were busted for lying.


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 5, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



Where is your PROOF that anything I said was or is wrong?? I posted links to your words as well as quoted your own words and yet instead of addressing them or even trying to spin a cover for your dishonesty you avoid it like the plague, claim it hasn't been posted, or just attack me personally as if that will make the PROOF of your lies go away. 

Care to explain how you twisted bods words so you could attack bod by falsely accusing her of twisting allie's words?? 

You claimed that bod was quoting allie's exact words with statements like,



Wicked Jester said:


> Now, I'll be waiting for Bodey and yourself to actually come up with even one lie by Allie, or the exaxct words of what Bodey actually claimed were said.



and 



Wicked Jester said:


> Nowhere does she state that "it SEEMS we don't have enough attacks".
> 
> Nor did she state that she "wants to harrass muslims".
> 
> What it was, was an attmpt by Bodey to spin and lie.




and yet here are bod's EXACT words.




bodecea said:


> http://www.usmessageboard.com/3487608-post872.html (want's burka outlawed to harass Muslims)
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/3491228-post921.html  (seems to think we do not have enough attacks)




So care to explain how bod is claiming or quoting those stated after the links are allie's exact words as you claimed?? 

You wanted proof of your dishonesty, well here is you trying to repeatedly twist and spin what bod said so you could LIE and claim that he was quoting allie's exact words all so you could call bod a liar.

You lied about what bod said, but couldn't even get what she said correct as you asked her for proof of exact words that existed only in your mind, all so you could call her a liar. 

YOU LOSE AGAIN.


----------



## AllieBaba (May 5, 2011)

Sigh.


----------



## logical4u (May 5, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...



"STFU" or what, you will tell your mommy?

Doing a search on Abraham makes you wet your pants?   Is this one of those "loaded" questions?  Do you know about the history of Abraham and the next two generations or not?

I guess you acting like you wanted a serious conversation would make YOU a LIAR.  Bring your own marbles to this game.  You can't use mine and then claim you won because mine weren't acceptable.  If you will not look up the most famous person across three religions, how can I expect you to read what is posted (come to think of it, that would explain most of your posts)?

Nanny, nanny, boo, boo


----------



## logical4u (May 5, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...



Show me where you have been .... "logical".


----------



## logical4u (May 5, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...



Third time .... GENESIS.  Do you think you can find it?  You are the one that claimed to have read the Bible.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 5, 2011)

logical4u said:


> "STFU" or what, you will tell your mommy?



He'll hold his breath until he TURNS BLUE!



> Doing a search on Abraham makes you wet your pants?



Heheh....

Little Smithy Wet Pants...

I like it.


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 6, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> Sigh.



You have been owned as well as shown to be a liar and a hypocrite, so it's not surprising that you would use your usual avoidance tactic and not respond to what you have been asking for over the last few days. 

LOL

Your lie where you falsely try to calim that I am comparing gun ownership to slavery.



AllieBaba said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...




and yet here is what I actually said in response to a line of bs from logical.



drsmith1072 said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > I was not trying to slant the story.  I am aware that Hindus and other far eastern communities participate in slavery.
> ...



So care to address it this time or are you going to try and lie again and says that I haven't posted it or that I posted links to others links that show nothing as you did last time??


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 6, 2011)

logical4u said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



I am through playing with you, either make a point or STFU and stop hassling me because you failed to make a point.

You made a claim about the OT and the quran so once again *YOU need to provide the relevant books and excerpts from both the bible and the quran and make your point by doing a head to head comparison. *
My knowledge on the bible has NOTHING to do with whether you have a valid argument or not. 

Any further attempts to make your failure to make a point about me will only get the above response


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 6, 2011)

logical4u said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



WOW, nice avoidance as per usual. You are exposed as a hypocritical hack who applies one standard to others and an entirely different standard to yourself and yet you try to flip it back on me? 

Sorry, but that ploy doesn't work here.

BTW, if you want to talk about your off topic rant then YOU need to provide the relevant books and excerpts from both the bible and the quran and make your point by doing a head to head comparison.

According to you it's easy enough to do so get to it. Once you do that then we can talk.


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 6, 2011)

logical4u said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



It's your argument therefore,

*YOU need to provide the relevant books and excerpts from both the bible and the quran and make your point by doing a head to head comparison. *

Those are the qualifications that you need to meet in order to provide substance to support your claims. 

Telling me to go "look it up" just doesn't work.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 6, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> You have been owned as well as shown to be a liar and a hypocrite,



Not in this universe....

Remember what the Robot told you.. "Go fuck yourself, Dr. Smith.."


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 6, 2011)

LMAO!

The dude is a complete fucking moron.


----------



## logical4u (May 9, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...



You have not demonstrated your ability to "read".  I would like to have a calm conversation that is discussed with full knowledge of both parties.  Since you have given me no reason to consider you Biblically literate (even after pointing out the book and the beginning subject), it appears you, "you" are the one that is not valid.  Since you are unwilling to bring any "knowledge" to the conversation, I can only believe that you are IGNORANT, and choose to remain so.  The quaran part takes more work than the Bible and if you haven't read the Bible, it is easy to believe the quran is "acurate".  Therefore, keep up with the tantrum like posts, it displays to all how childish you are.

Nanny, nanny, boo, boo

drsmith:  "STFU" 

logical4u: "or what, you will tell your mommy?"


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 10, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> LMAO!
> 
> The dude is a complete fucking moron.



Notice how you once again can only troll even as you refuse to address the very facts that you demanded and whined about not getting even though they were supplied?

Care to explain how you twisted bods words so you could attack bod by falsely accusing her of twisting allie's words?? 

You claimed that bod was quoting allie's exact words with statements like,



Wicked Jester said:


> Now, I'll be waiting for Bodey and yourself to actually come up with even one lie by Allie, or the exaxct words of what Bodey actually claimed were said.



and



Wicked Jester said:


> Nowhere does she state that "it SEEMS we don't have enough attacks".
> 
> Nor did she state that she "wants to harrass muslims".
> 
> What it was, was an attmpt by Bodey to spin and lie.



and yet here are bod's EXACT words.



bodecea said:


> http://www.usmessageboard.com/3487659-post875.html (want's burka outlawed to harass Muslims)
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/3491228-post921.html (seems to think we do not have enough attacks)



So care to explain how bod is claiming or quoting those stated after the links are allie's exact words as you claimed?? 

You wanted proof of your dishonesty, well here is you trying to repeatedly twist and spin what bod said so you could LIE and claim that he was quoting allie's exact words all so you could call bod a liar.

You lied about what bod said, but couldn't even get what she said correct as you asked her for proof of exact words that existed only in your mind, all so you could call her a liar. 

YOU LOSE AGAIN attacking me as you run away from the very facts that you demanded will not change that FACT.


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 10, 2011)

logical4u said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...




You have already shown that you are not willing to have a calm conversation and your spin does not make sense. 
You claim that in order to have an informed conversation you expect me to show knowledge of the bible even as you refuse to cite the relevant books that you want addressed adn compared to the quran. 
Then even though I admit that I know nothing about the quran and therefore cannot have an informed discussion, based on your own standards, you claim that you will cite the relevant books and specifics from the quran that you want addressed.

So why can't you just cite both and make your head to head comparison instead of desperately trying to make your failure to make a point about me?? 



logical4u said:


> drsmith:  "STFU"
> 
> logical4u: "or what, you will tell your mommy?"



Actually my EXACT quote was 

"I am through playing with you, either make a point or STFU and stop hassling me because you failed to make a point."

However, thanks for showing your dishonesty oncve again as you show that you ahve to take my words out of context to try and attack me personally becuase you have no real point. 

If you did have a real point you would have made it days ago instead of continually trying to blame me for your failure to do so.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 10, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> So care to explain how bod is claiming or quoting those stated after the links are allie's exact words as you claimed??



Bod claimed that Allie said these things. Bod lied. Bod is a liar - no new knowledge here.


----------



## AllieBaba (May 10, 2011)

Allie's exact words about what? What exactly did Allie lie about?

In your own words, supported by links that verify it.


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 10, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > So care to explain how bod is claiming or quoting those stated after the links are allie's exact words as you claimed??
> ...


\
Yep!........And I proved it several times over how both he and Bodey lied their fucking ignorant asses off, and completely failed to prove a damn thing.

How much ya' wanna bet that the weird, insecure lil' asshat will keep coming back to this same thread over and over and over again in a desperate attempt to somehow claim he didn't get caught lying and spinning his ass off.

And, it's still comical that he abjectly refuses to engage very straight forward questions posed by L4U.

A troll, hack is what he is.

Now, sit back and enjoy the further entertaining BS that will undoubtedly come.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 10, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> Allie's exact words about what? What exactly did Allie lie about?
> 
> In your own words, supported by links that verify it.



Allie didn't lie about anything, bod lied.

hey, it's what bod does, her little contribution to the board!


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 10, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > So care to explain how bod is claiming or quoting those stated after the links are allie's exact words as you claimed??
> ...



said what things?? Care to specifiy and show how bod was wrong?? 

I didn't think so.

Thanks for trolling and omitting facts that you don't wish to address.


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 10, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> Allie's exact words about what? What exactly did Allie lie about?
> 
> In your own words, supported by links that verify it.



You have been owned as well as shown to be a liar and a hypocrite, so it's not surprising that you would use your usual avoidance tactic and not respond to what you have been asking for over the last few days. 

LOL

Your lie where you falsely try to calim that I am comparing gun ownership to slavery.



AllieBaba said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



and yet here is what I actually said in response to a line of bs from logical.



drsmith1072 said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > I was not trying to slant the story.  I am aware that Hindus and other far eastern communities participate in slavery.
> ...



So care to address it this time or are you going to try and lie again and says that I haven't posted it or that I posted links to others links that show nothing as you did last time?? 

I can do this as many times as it takes for you to respond even though you, I and everyone else here knows that you won't because everyone reading this knows that you are a LIAR even if they are as dishonest as you and refuse to admit it. LOL


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 10, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> .
> 
> Thanks for trolling and omitting facts that you don't wish to address.



The fact is that bod lied. The claim by bod that Allie said that she wanted burkas outlawed to harass Muslims was a direct lie.

You know it, I know it, Allie knows it and bod knows it.


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 10, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...



You missed a post on the previous page that exposes your dishonesty as you tried desperately to attack bod as you misrepresented what she said. 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3625800-post2593.html

There are some straight forward questions that I asked of you which you avoided AGAIN. However, since they expose you as a dishonest hypocritical cowardly troll my guess is that you don't have the integrity to respond to them.


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 10, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > Allie's exact words about what? What exactly did Allie lie about?
> ...



PROVE IT!  

After all that is your standard is it not?? You made the claim therefore you must prove it. 

Good luck with that. LOL


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 10, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> PROVE IT!



I already did - you fucking moron.


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 10, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > PROVE IT!
> ...


As did I!


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 10, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


I already have you fuckin' dumbass!

Seriously, you're a fuckin' clown.........The amusement you provide beats any Wringling Brothers performance.


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 10, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...



Funny how you were asked for some specfiics and this moronic repetition is all that you have to offer.

said what things?? Care to specifiy and show how bod was wrong?? 


So do you have anything speciifc to offer or not?? 

Here I will do it for you.

Here is what allie said when asked why she would outlaw the burka



AllieBaba said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



and here is what bod said but did not quote her exactly as jester tried to lie and claim that she did.



> want's burka outlawed to harass Muslims



Allie was asked why she would outlaw the burka and the answer she gave qualified as harassment.

So how did bod lie?? 

BTW notice how i gave specifics and actual quotes where as you offer nothing but your baseless opinons? LOL


----------



## AllieBaba (May 10, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...


 
It's not harassment. That's the lie, and it's not mine.

It isn't harassment to adhere to safety precautions and require people to behave humanely. Period.


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 10, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



So when and where did you address how you misquoted bod and tried to falsely claim that bod was quoting allies exact words with those comments after the quotes of allie?? 

FACT is that you haven't but that won't stop you from lying about it. LOL 

Fact is that i have posted that proof of your dishoensty several times over and someone else like u2008 responds to a portion of it making his usual baseless opinion laced personal attacks and you thank him for his nonresponse but never respond to it yourself. 

Face it, you are a LIAR and your own words as you misquoted bod show that to be the case.

Care to explain how you twisted bods words so you could attack bod by falsely accusing her of twisting allie's words?? 

You claimed that bod was quoting allie's exact words with statements like,



Wicked Jester said:


> Now, I'll be waiting for Bodey and yourself to actually come up with even one lie by Allie, or the *exaxct words of what Bodey actually claimed were said.*



and



Wicked Jester said:


> Nowhere does she state that "it SEEMS we don't have enough attacks".
> 
> Nor did she state that she "wants to harrass muslims".
> 
> What it was, was an attmpt by Bodey to spin and lie.



and yet here are bod's EXACT words.



bodecea said:


> http://www.usmessageboard.com/3487659-post875.html (want's burka outlawed to harass Muslims)
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/3491228-post921.html (seems to think we do not have enough attacks)




So care to explain how bod is claiming or quoting those stated after the links are allie's exact words as you claimed?? 

You wanted proof of your dishonesty, well here is you trying to repeatedly twist and spin what bod said so you could LIE and claim that he was quoting allie's exact words all so you could call bod a liar.

You lied about what bod said, but couldn't even get what she said correct as you asked her for proof of exact words that existed only in your mind, all so you could call her a liar. 

YOU LOSE AGAIN attacking me as you run away from the very facts that you demanded will not change that FACT.


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 10, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



YES it is harrassment based on how you wish to outlaw the burka because it shows how you wish to inhibit their practicing of their religion.

BTW it is yours just click on the link and it takes you to your post and your own words that you now claim are not yours. LOL 

Your argument is not about just adhering to safety precautions and requiring people to behave humanely. Your own words show how you wish to prevent them from practicing their religion. 

Ok jester here is more proof of allie's LIES. She just tried to claim that she didn't say what was quoted to here but if yiou click on the link next her name it takes you to the post and shwos that it is in fact hers. 




AllieBaba said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 10, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > PROVE IT!
> ...



NO you didn't and saying it doesn't make it so. Unlike you I am actually SHOWING the proof where as you can only make claims that you have done so while you show nothing of substance to support that BS claim. 

Thanks for the spin though. LOL


----------



## AllieBaba (May 10, 2011)

You are fucking impossible to follow. But no, it's not harassment, and we are up against the time old issue with you and Bod and others who don't get the difference between fact/fiction...you apparently don't know what constitutes harassment.


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 10, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...



Same response for you.

NO you didn't and saying it doesn't make it so. Unlike you I am actually SHOWING the proof where as you can only make claims that you have done so while you show nothing of substance to support that BS claim. 

Thanks for the spin though. LOL


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 10, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...


I already have you fucking dumbass!

Allie never said she wants to harrass muslims, nor did she say that it seems we don't have enough attacks.

Case closed, period...........Bodey lied, You lied, and watching you try to lie and spin otherwise is fucking comical.

As usual, YOU LOSE!

Seriously, boy, you need to get help for your various psychological complexes.....You are far and away the whiniest, weirdest lil' motherfucker on this board......That you cannot deny.


----------



## bodecea (May 10, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> You are fucking impossible to follow. But no, it's not harassment, and we are up against the time old issue with you and Bod and others who don't get the difference between fact/fiction...you apparently don't know what constitutes harassment.



How interesting you feel it needful to bring me up again in this thread.

Missing me that much, are you?


----------



## AllieBaba (May 10, 2011)

Bod you are everpresent. I would never dream of assuming you weren't just a scant breath away.

Anyway, it isn't harassment to refuse to accept behavior in one group that isn't tolerated from any others. It isn't harassment to round up gang members when certain types of crimes are committed. It isn't harassment to prevent Mormons from inflicting their own justice apart from the state and fed courts; it isn't harassment to prevent a group of people from inflicting harm upon their vulnerable members. Those things aren't harassment.


----------



## logical4u (May 10, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...



If  a person tells you that you need to understand this, before you understand that, and you choose to look at that and don't understand this, you are wasting the other person's time.  Please explain why I need to go do the research on the quran (I read stories, not take notes), if you will not even read the subject in the Bible that is necessary for a good understanding of the quran misleading followers and what is taught by muslim leaders is just obviously .... "made up".

I have told you that I will post the parts from the quran when you demonstrate your knowledge of the subject: the Hebrew, Christian, and Muslim forefather.  

So far, all I get from you is whining, like you have wet pants.  Are you that afraid to open the Bible and read a story (even the demons know about the Lord, and know the Bible)?  Are you afraid you might actually be held accountable for knowledge?  Do you want to stick with calling people liars because they make "different" statements to you because you whine like you don't understand basic english, or know how the language is used?  You are entertaining, and you do talk a lot of gibberish, but how about you run along and play with your dolls, and come back when you want to discuss matters as an adult.

Nanny, nanny, boo, boo


----------



## logical4u (May 10, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...



Sure do defend "bod" a lot .... just sayin'.


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 10, 2011)

bodecea said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > You are fucking impossible to follow. But no, it's not harassment, and we are up against the time old issue with you and Bod and others who don't get the difference between fact/fiction...you apparently don't know what constitutes harassment.
> ...


Ya' shouldn't have lied.......Otherwise, there would be no mention of you in the first place.

And, why in the fuck would anybody miss you?.......It's not like you ever debate or add anything of substance other than one line, snarky lil' mindless comments. And then twisting other posters words, and lying about the context.

Seriously, It truly is mind boggling as to why two hacks like you and DRlil'man even bother to post.


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 10, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> You are fucking impossible to follow. But no, it's not harassment, and we are up against the time old issue with you and Bod and others who don't get the difference between fact/fiction...you apparently don't know what constitutes harassment.



So care to explain how your opinions on outlawing the burka to inhibit the practice of their religion as well as their religious freedom is NOT harassment??



AllieBaba said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



How is that NOT harassment??

Also care to address how you LIED and claimed that the statement that I quoted was not yours??  



AllieBaba said:


> It's not harassment. That's the lie, and it's not mine.
> 
> It isn't harassment to adhere to safety precautions and require people to behave humanely. Period.



You claim that it's not harassment and yet it clearly is.

You claim it is a lie when it is YOUR own words.

You claim that it is not yours and yet it clearly is.

You claim it's about adhering to safety precautions and behaving humanely when your own words show that it is more than that. 

You got caught and now you are trying to spin to cya. BTW your spin isn't working, but nice try. LOL


----------



## logical4u (May 10, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > Allie's exact words about what? What exactly did Allie lie about?
> ...



I really didn't want to get back into this with you, and I tried ignoring it, but I do have a question for you:

Most guns can be shipped with other things (they are not ALIVE).  Slaves are ALIVE.  If a person does not have possession of their passport and another person is ordering them about and "herding" them into other countries, don't you think it would be obvious that something funny was going on with them?  If the person is covered with bruises and acts in a "submisssive" manner to another person that is ordering them about, don't you think your obvious "security" would notice?????  Guns do not show bruises, they do not act submissively or afraid, even a person at your level of intelligence should be able to reason that guns and slaves are different products.


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 10, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



OK you need to learn to READ. Your argument against bod was that you were arguing that bod claimed to be quoting allie's EXACT words which I have shown is NOT the case. This means that YOU LIED when you tried to claim that she was quoting allie's EXACT words.

YOU LIED when you tried to misrepesent was bod said. Spinning now will not cahnge that FACT.

Furthermore if you read allie's EXACT words she does wish to harass muslim by inhibiting their right to freedom of religion through the means of outlawing the burka as well as having employers prohibit prayer and skull caps. 



AllieBaba said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...




So care to explain how that is NOT harassment??


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 10, 2011)

logical4u said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



Aww, I show how you dishonestly misquote me as well as how you have no argumnet to stand on and this bs repetition of your spin is the best response that you have to offer?? LOL 

How sad for you. 

BTW

I am through playing with you, either make a point or STFU and stop hassling me because you failed to make a point.

You made a claim about the OT and the quran so once again *YOU need to provide the relevant books and excerpts from both the bible and the quran and make your point by doing a head to head comparison.* 
My knowledge on the bible has NOTHING to do with whether you have a valid argument or not. 

Any further attempts to make your failure to make a point about me will only get the above response.


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 10, 2011)

logical4u said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Well that is what the current argumnet is about isn't it?? These dishonest cowardly rightwing hacks have accused both bod and I of lying so I am posting what was ACTUALLY said as well as what these trolls are saying now which shows them to be dishonest and nothing they say will cahnge that FACT. 

However, thanks for trolling in and offering your two cents. 
Now if you could provide the relevant books and excerpts from both the bible and the quran and make your point by doing a head to head comparison that would be greatly appreciated. Thanks. 

You do have a point don't you??


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 10, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



This is hilarious coming from a troll like you considering the FACT that you lied about what bod actually said so you could call bod a liar. 

In other words your accusation against bod is based on your own LIE and therefore your accusation is FALSE. 

Care to explain how you twisted bods words so you could attack bod by falsely accusing her of twisting allie's words?? 

You claimed that bod was quoting allie's exact words with statements like,



Wicked Jester said:


> Now, I'll be waiting for Bodey and yourself to actually come up with even one lie by Allie, or the *exaxct words of what Bodey actually claimed were said.*



and



Wicked Jester said:


> Nowhere does she state that "it SEEMS we don't have enough attacks".
> 
> Nor did she state that she "wants to harrass muslims".
> 
> What it was, was an attmpt by Bodey to spin and lie.



and yet here are bod's EXACT words.



bodecea said:


> http://www.usmessageboard.com/3487659-post875.html (want's burka outlawed to harass Muslims)
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/3491228-post921.html (seems to think we do not have enough attacks)




*So care to explain how bod is claiming or quoting those statements after the links are allie's exact words as you claimed??*


----------



## bodecea (May 10, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



There you are, needing a tissue again.   You need a whole box this time.


----------



## AllieBaba (May 10, 2011)

Pfft.

This is so incredibly stupid.


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 10, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Why would I need tissue?

Oh, that's right, i'm laughing so hard at the fact you got caught twisting and lying your ass off, that i'm crying.

Yeah, please pass the tissue.

And while you're at it. Please prove where Allie said what you claimed. 'cause so far, all we have is your twists and lies, and zero proof.

Both Drlil'man and yourself are looking awfully trollish and hackish on this thread. Not that it's anything new with you two.......Just thought you fools might want to try and redeam yourselves, and reverse your abject failures.

We'll be waiting!


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 10, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> Pfft.
> 
> This is so incredibly stupid.


and downright friggin' comical.


----------



## logical4u (May 10, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...



If you are talking trigonometry and the person tells you, just tell me, don't you check to see if they know algebra first?

I have told you the book in the Bible.  For the quran, it is in the first two chapters.  Please come back when you actually have read one, or preferably, both.

Now what is your excuse????

Nanny, nanny, boo, boo


----------



## AllieBaba (May 10, 2011)

Sheesh I can't keep the stupid threads straight:

"Approving the wearing of the burka is a bit like approving masochism - if a woman is found with bruises all over her body but says this is fine because she is a masochist is it then acceptable to ignore another woman who has bruises all over her body because her husband beat her up? The second woman will probably tell you that she "fell downstairs" so should the assumption be that a woman who presents with all the signs of assault and battery should be treated as if she has been battered until it can definitely be shown that she permitted this assault voluntarily? There is another parallel in prostitution, a large minority of prostitutes are sex-slaves but a sizeable number are keen to earn money from prostitution of their own free will. Are we condoning sex slavery if we condone prostitution?

If the burka is an unwelcome imprisonment forced upon 30% of muslim women but welcomed by 30% how do we deal with this? 

The willing wearing of the burka is more difficult to separate from the forced wearing of the burka than, say, separating willing prostitution from sex-slavery or masochism from battery. Given this problem the French are probably right to have banned it. The burka is not necessary dress for an Islamic woman and by approving it we are also approving bullying and coercion. If women who wear the burka were not self-righteous they would understand that relinquishing the burka is a small price to pay to save some of their sisters from suffering. 

Those who frame the wearing of the burka as a feminist issue of the "right to choose" a mode of dress are in grave danger of colluding in the bullying of those who have no "right to choose" and are compelled to live in stifling darkness. Perhaps the greatest irony in the debate over the burka is that the rise in Islamic fundamentalism is a reaction to the rise of feminism in the West yet it is feminists who are the most vocal non-Islamic supporters of the burka. There was little appetite for Islamic extremism in the 1950s when women in the West were kept to the kitchen and family and forced to wear modest clothing and divorce was relatively rare. It is the reaction to the growth and spread of Western feminist culture over the past 40 years that has changed Islamic countries from places where even head-scarves were becoming rare to places where women are entombed in fabric. Extreme Islam is a reaction to feminism."

Political thoughts: Do Muslim women want to wear the Burka?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 10, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> NO you didn't and saying it doesn't make it so.



You're a fucking retard, DuhhhhrrrrSmith.

Seriously.


----------



## logical4u (May 10, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...



Didn't you start the whole "lying" thing?  Didn't you take peoples' words out of context and attack them because you want to "trivialize the threat" from radical muslims?  I have given you the book out of the Bible and the chapters out of the quran.  You claimed that you wanted to read them yourself.  Here is your chance.  Come on, champ, you can do it!

Nanny, nanny, boo, boo


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 10, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


I already have, several times, ya' weird lil' dumbass.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 10, 2011)

bodecea said:


> How interesting you feel it needful to bring me up again in this thread.
> 
> Missing me that much, are you?



Talk to your butt-buddy DuhhhrrrrSmith. He feels compelled to keep pointing out your lies. He seems to think he's doing you a favor.


----------



## logical4u (May 10, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> Sheesh I can't keep the stupid threads straight:
> 
> "Approving the wearing of the burka is a bit like approving masochism - if a woman is found with bruises all over her body but says this is fine because she is a masochist is it then acceptable to ignore another woman who has bruises all over her body because her husband beat her up? The second woman will probably tell you that she "fell downstairs" so should the assumption be that a woman who presents with all the signs of assault and battery should be treated as if she has been battered until it can definitely be shown that she permitted this assault voluntarily? There is another parallel in prostitution, a large minority of prostitutes are sex-slaves but a sizeable number are keen to earn money from prostitution of their own free will. Are we condoning sex slavery if we condone prostitution?
> 
> ...





WORD!


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 10, 2011)

logical4u said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



UH do you actually think that you have a valid point?? We are talking about the process of obtaining illegal items. How do you think illegals get into this country?? Do you actually believe that they all have passports and get here legally and then jsut stay too long?? 

The fact is that CRIMINALS get items into countries where those items are ILLEGAL in that country more than likely through illegal means. Your argument where you claim that they must not be illegal or they wouldn't be able to get them there is beyond absurd. 

BTW what does your new spin that really doesn't make any sense have to do with anything that was actually said?? 

I remind you of YOUR question.



logical4u said:


> If it is illegal, how can these "criminals" transport their "slaves" out of country where they are discovered abusing these people in other countries?



With your "if it is illegal" intro you seem to be implying that slavery was condoned because they found slaves that were transported into the country and my response was.



drsmith1072 said:


> If they are illegal in that country then they are probably transported in an illegal manner. Is that logic really that hard for you to grasp?
> 
> Things that are illegal make it into this country all of the time does that make their presence here justified or condoned??
> 
> So how is the FACT that criminals breaking the law to commit the crime of slavery a "small detail" in your world?



So what does you new spin about alive and not alive have to do with that??


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 10, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> Pfft.
> 
> This is so incredibly stupid.



Imagine that, your usual nonresponsive BS. This is how you claim to have responded when you clearly cite no post and can only troll even as you run away from proof of your LIES. Good job. LOL


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 10, 2011)

logical4u said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



AGAIN I am not doing your research for you. If you have a point then make it. 

I am through playing with you, either make a point or STFU and stop hassling me because you failed to make a point.

You made a claim about the OT and the quran so once again *YOU need to provide the relevant books and excerpts from both the bible and the quran and make your point by doing a head to head comparison.* 
My knowledge on the bible has NOTHING to do with whether you have a valid argument or not. 

Any further attempts to make your failure to make a point about me will only get the above response.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 10, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > Pfft.
> ...



2696 replies - but the fucking retard DuhhhhhhrrrrrSmith says others are "running away.."


----------



## AllieBaba (May 10, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > Pfft.
> ...


 
You're an idiot. I'm plenty responsive. To things that deserve a response.


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 10, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> Sheesh I can't keep the stupid threads straight:




The fact that you admit this even as you calim to have provided proof of your other claims even thought you haven't is hilarious.



AllieBaba said:


> "Approving the wearing of the burka is a bit like approving masochism - if a woman is found with bruises all over her body but says this is fine because she is a masochist is it then acceptable to ignore another woman who has bruises all over her body because her husband beat her up? The second woman will probably tell you that she "fell downstairs" so should the assumption be that a woman who presents with all the signs of assault and battery should be treated as if she has been battered until it can definitely be shown that she permitted this assault voluntarily? There is another parallel in prostitution, a large minority of prostitutes are sex-slaves but a sizeable number are keen to earn money from prostitution of their own free will. Are we condoning sex slavery if we condone prostitution?
> 
> If the burka is an unwelcome imprisonment forced upon 30% of muslim women but welcomed by 30% how do we deal with this?
> 
> ...



Thanks for the spam but what does that have to do with you outlawing the burka for your stated reason of 



AllieBaba said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



Still waiting on you to explain how that isn't harassment as you try to inhibit their practice of their religion. 

What are you afraid of??


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 10, 2011)

logical4u said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



No I didn't but thanks for showing that you can't even follow the content of this thread even as you make statements about it. LOL 

NO I never claimed I wanted to read them myself but thanks for LYING again. I cleary said that you should list them and make a head to head comparison in order to make your point but apparently that is too difficult for you to accomplish.  

You post them side by side and make your comparison thus making yourt point and then we can debate your point IF you actually have one.


----------



## AllieBaba (May 10, 2011)

When practicing your religion requires you to behave in a manner that intimidates others or affects their way of life, you don't get to practice it. So if you work in a place that has a dress code, you don't get to dress differently. You may work elsewhere. If your religious garb is a safety risk or being used to cover abuse, bye bye religious garb. If your prayers are interfering with traffic or service...guess what? You can quit and pray all day long.

That sort of thing isn't harassment.

Harassment is burning the American Flag and chanting "death to Americans". Harassment is beating up your wife and forcing your 14 year old daughter into a suffocating tent.

If only a few here and there are being *forced* to wear a burka, the women who want to wear it, but can't, should be okay with that if it protects others from abuse. 

Often, it's older or dominant women in the family who force other family members into wearing it. Not very pleasant. And altogether illegal.


----------



## AllieBaba (May 10, 2011)

I wonder if the people whining about eliminating the burka would whine if we were talking about KKK klansmen who wanted to wear their hoods whenever they went out in public.


----------



## TheBrain (May 10, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > Sheesh I can't keep the stupid threads straight:
> ...



Burkas should be outlawed for the same reason it is illegal to yell "fire" in a theater or "bomb " in an airport. Public safety > "most" individual rights.


----------



## TheBrain (May 10, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> I wonder if the people whining about eliminating the burka would whine if we were talking about KKK klansmen who wanted to wear their hoods whenever they went out in public.



taking that a step further I wonder if they would scream in fauxrage if one of those klansmen got his ass handed to him for being stupid enough to wear his hood out in public.


----------



## TheBrain (May 10, 2011)

This thread can be answered in one short sentence, but NO liberal has the balls to admit it.

They are at war with Christianity and see Islam as the enemy of my enemy is my friend. And Islam of course sees liberals the same way. The funniest part is that both parties have every intention of destroying each other if they can ever destroy their common enemy first.

It certainly isn't that they admire the ideals of Islam. Let's take Bode for example. She fights tooth and nail to defend a religeon which would see her stoned to death just for existing. There is absolutely NO WAY she doesn't know this is fact, yet when you have discussion with her (which I have just given up on trying with her, God bless to anyone who can tolerate her) , she curses Americans as bigots and hateful people all the while ignoring the atrocities that Islam would like to commit upon her person.


Of course not all liberals are like this, but MANY are. And my problem with the ones who don't are similar to my problem with those Muslims who profess to be moderate. Why don't you stand up and say "enough goddamit, you are perverting OUR message for your own purposes." If that is the case?

I NEVER expect them to admit it, nor do I care if they do.


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 10, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



NO you did NOT. claiming that bod lied is not explaining how bod is claiming or quoting those statements after the links are allie's exact words.

YOU falsely claimed that bod was quoting allie's EXACT words and then demanded that bod provide proof of a claim that YOU made up. 



bodecea said:


> http://www.usmessageboard.com/3487659-post875.html (want's burka outlawed to harass Muslims)
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/3491228-post921.html (seems to think we do not have enough attacks)



*How is putting something in parentheses quoting their exact words?? * You have NEVER addressed your false claims and yet even now you still claim that bod was twisting allie's words and yet NOT one of you has addressed what has ACTUALLY been said which I have quoted numerous times. 

YOU have been shown to be a LIAR and none of your continued dishonesty will change that FACT.


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 10, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...


You truly are stupid. Stupid as it gets.

What don't you understand about Bodey's equally stupid ass putting her words in parentheses?......She quoted Allies words, and then put her own twist and lies as to what Allie actually said in parentheses.

Bodey claimed that Allie said she (wants burka's outlawed to harrass muslims). Allie never said those words. Nor did she anywhere imply that she wants to harrass muslims....Show me the exact words where Allie said that, or simply shut the fuck up

Bodey claimed that Allie said she (seems to think we don't have enough attacks). Allie never said those words. Nor did she anywhere imply that she does think that.....Show me the exact words where Allie actually said that. or simply shut the fuck up.

If you can't figure it out for yourself, you're an idiot.......Bodey took Allies words, twisted them, and then lied........It's as plain as day, ya' ignorant lil' weirdo.

Seriously, you are making yourself, and Bodey, look like complete fucking morons.


----------



## bodecea (May 10, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...



They won't, you know.


----------



## Steelplate (May 10, 2011)

TheBrain said:


> This thread can be answered in one short sentence, but NO liberal has the balls to admit it.
> 
> They are at war with Christianity and see Islam as the enemy of my enemy is my friend. And Islam of course sees liberals the same way. The funniest part is that both parties have every intention of destroying each other if they can ever destroy their common enemy first.
> 
> ...



First off... I know you think that they are at war with Christianity... and even their rhetoric suggests it. However, they are really at war with Imperialism. Not the traditional version where some country invades and takes over their shit... but the modern kind, where very wealthy people from the West come in and buy off their people in charge and then takes over their shit.

I know... Socialism Alert!!!. Fuck you, I don't care. the truth is the truth. If we would have left them the hell alone to begin with, all would be much different than it is now. The religious rhetoric is for their people. You have to give them a reason to strap a bomb onto themselves or fly a Fucking plane into a building.


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 10, 2011)

bodecea said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...


I just did, clown...Christ, you are one ignorant lil' fool to be sure.

Next time, don't fuckin' lie, and twist peoples words. You get caught everytime you try.


----------



## bodecea (May 10, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...



You say you do...you all say you do....but you never really do it.


----------



## TheBrain (May 10, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



As if Bode needs any fucking help looking like a moron. 

or a liar.


----------



## bodecea (May 11, 2011)

TheBrain said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...



Thank you for trying to make this about me....again.   Sure beats actually having to have an intelligent point to make, doesn't it?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 11, 2011)

bodecea said:


> You say you do...you all say you do....but you never really do it.



You lied, you got caught.

It happens all the time.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 11, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Thank you for trying to make this about me....again.   Sure beats actually having to have an intelligent point to make, doesn't it?




I would say "Be honest bod, your whole purpose here was to derail the thread and distract from the criticism of Islam and the appeasement policies of the shameful democrats," but you aren't honest. It isn't in your nature to be honest. You are a dishonest person in general, that is very clear.


----------



## bodecea (May 11, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for trying to make this about me....again.   Sure beats actually having to have an intelligent point to make, doesn't it?
> ...



The taking out of OBL is such trivializing of Radical Islam, isn't it....?   Pretty much says it all how this Democratic Administration just trivializes the heck out of those Radical Islamic terrorists.


----------



## TheBrain (May 11, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for trying to make this about me....again.   Sure beats actually having to have an intelligent point to make, doesn't it?
> ...



She just once again proved her dishonesty. This thread turned into a thread about her lies at least 3 pages before I made a single comment, yet she just tried to claim that I am the one who attempted to make it a thread about her lies.

I wonder if she's ever considered the possibility that if she didn't lie in threads, that threads wouldn't turn into discussions about her lies.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 11, 2011)

bodecea said:


> The taking out of OBL is such trivializing of Radical Islam, isn't it....?



Irrelevant. Obama authorizing the assassination of bin Laden doesn't at all alter the fact that you deliberately derailed the thread.


----------



## bodecea (May 11, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > The taking out of OBL is such trivializing of Radical Islam, isn't it....?
> ...



It IS pretty horrible how the Obama administration trivialized Radical Islam by killing OBL, isn't it?

I can understand your sadness over that.


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 11, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> When practicing your religion requires you to behave in a manner that intimidates others or affects their way of life, you don't get to practice it. So if you work in a place that has a dress code, you don't get to dress differently. You may work elsewhere. If your religious garb is a safety risk or being used to cover abuse, bye bye religious garb. If your prayers are interfering with traffic or service...guess what? You can quit and pray all day long.
> 
> That sort of thing isn't harassment.
> 
> ...



That nice spin and all but what does that have to do with your own words in which you talk about wanting to outlaw the religion but that you can't, I am guessing that belief is based on the constitution. So instead of outlawing the religion you would take other steps that would make it harder for them to practice their religion which is also a violation of the constitution.  

Your argument went further than just the burka and even you admit that it was for more than just the reason that you list above.



AllieBaba said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



Those are your own words that talk about outlawing the religion and making harder for them to practice it or are you going to lie again and claim that this is not your statement??


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 11, 2011)

TheBrain said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



That's nice and all but that really doesn't address the core of his argument about how "We can't outlaw the religion, but we can sure as shit bring pressure to bear when it comes to the practice of it." nopr does it explain how inhibiting their rights to practice their religion is NOT harassment.


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 11, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...




If providing an opinion based on what someone said is lying then you are also a liar as is every poster on this board. Is that really the definition that you wish to use for lying



Wicked Jester said:


> Bodey claimed that Allie said she (wants burka's outlawed to harrass muslims). Allie never said those words. Nor did she anywhere imply that she wants to harrass muslims....Show me the exact words where Allie said that, or simply shut the fuck up



Again you LIE and try to claim that bod was quoting allie's exact words so you can dishonestly try to justify you calling bod a liar. Fact is that IF you took the time to read what allie said she does wish to outlaw the burka and as least part of her reasoning has the end result of harassment in order to prevent them from practicing their religion. 

Care to explain how this 



AllieBaba said:


> We can't outlaw the religion, but we can sure as shit bring pressure to bear when it comes to the practice of it.
> 
> Private empoyers can also put into place policies that tightens screws. No skull caps, no prayer.



is NOT harrassment?? 



Wicked Jester said:


> Bodey claimed that Allie said she (seems to think we don't have enough attacks). Allie never said those words. Nor did she anywhere imply that she does think that.....Show me the exact words where Allie actually said that. or simply shut the fuck up.




AGAIN you LIE and try to claim that bod was quoting allie's exact words so you can dishonestly try to justify you calling bod a liar. bod simplified the numerous TYPES of attacks that allie listed in her post to the single word "attacks" and you once again show that you lack the ability to grasp the english language. 

How about this, how is allie not talking about types of "attacks" 



AllieBaba said:


> We don't have enough railway/subway/cafe bombings, riots or Jews attacked in the streets!



when she uses a form of the word "attack" in her own words?? 



Wicked Jester said:


> If you can't figure it out for yourself, you're an idiot.......Bodey took Allies words, twisted them, and then lied........It's as plain as day, ya' ignorant lil' weirdo.



In case you missed it moron, you are taking bod's words and applying your own twist to them, therefore according to your own definition you are a LIAR. 



Wicked Jester said:


> Seriously, you are making yourself, and Bodey, look like complete fucking morons.



This coming from a dishonest cowardly troll like you has no value whatsoever. You have been so throughly owned but apparently are too stupid to get it. You even set a standard for lying that claims that anyone who ever offered or offers an interpretation of what another poster said is a liar which includes you and the rest of to cabal of right wing trolls in this thread.

In the end at no time did bod imply or state that she was quoting allie's exact words so for you to claim that she was is a LIE. 

Thanks for calling yourself out. LOL


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 11, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...



No you didn't. What you did was avoid allie's actual words as you applied your own spin of what bod said so you could call bod a liar. 

However, based on your own definition of what you would call a liar and how you twisted what bod said, you too are a liar. 

BTW how did bod's interpretation of allie's words alter their meaning??

Allie makes the claim that



AllieBaba said:


> We don't have enough railway/subway/cafe bombings, riots or Jews attacked in the streets!



and bod summarizes it to



bodecea said:


> (seems to think we do not have enough attacks)



Allie lists many types of attacks and bod summarizes those types by simply calling them attacks.

So how did bod's interpretation alter the meaning of what allie stated??

Then there is the harassment section of allie's desire to outlaw the burka



AllieBaba said:


> We can't outlaw the religion, but we can sure as shit bring pressure to bear when it comes to the practice of it.
> 
> Private empoyers can also put into place policies that tightens screws. No skull caps, no prayer.


and here is bod's statement



bodecea said:


> (want's burka outlawed to harass Muslims)



So allie's statements show that she wishes to engage in acts that harass muslims by making it harder for them to practice their religion and all that bod's statement does is call her out for it

So how did bod's interpretation alter the meaning of what allie stated??


You claim that bod "twisted" allie's words and yet it seems that all bod did was offer a spot on interpretation and simplification of what allie said.

I would ask you to answer those simple questions but since you won't I will just point out that you lose, AGAIN. 

LOL


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 11, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



LOL It's nice to see that you believe your own words that show you to be dishonest and a hypocrite don't deserve a response.

Thanks for admitting that your own words aren't worthy of a response. LOL


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 11, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for trying to make this about me....again.   Sure beats actually having to have an intelligent point to make, doesn't it?
> ...



Actually the false claim was about democrats trvializing the thread of RADICAL islam and thus far you have failed to show that even a plurality of democrats do so. 

You have made claims that they do trivialize the threat of RADICAL islam and then supported those claims with opinions along the lines of "because I say so" but in the end YOU failed to prove that democrats as a whole do anything of the sort. 

Then you and your fellow lemmings derailed this by demanding proof of your dishonesty all so you could ignore it when it was presented and posters like logical would avoid questions about their own statements by claiming that they were off the main topic even as he demanding that others perform research on his offtopic discussion of the bible and the quran so he could make his point, which he still has yet to do. 

So it's hilarious that you, who have actually been shown to be dishoenst as edit posts and omit facts that show you to be dishonest, are actually trying to call others dishonest. LOL 

Oh well it's not as if it matters, you will omit more than half of this post and respond with yet more of your baseless personal attacks in lieu of a real argument because you know you lost that one about 150 pages ago.


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 11, 2011)

TheBrain said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Actually the right wingers were being dishonest and were called out for it as they tried desperately to claim that posters on this board were trivializing the threat of radical islam. After being called out for being dishonest those on the right demanded proof of their lies and that is why those of us on the left began quoting their own words to show their dishonesty. 

Then in true right wing fashion those very same right wingers who were shown to be liars began lying again as they misquoted bod and myself in a desperate attempt to attack the messenger for daring to point out the examples of right wing dishonesty. 

allie lied and tried to claim I was comparing gun ownership to slavery when if fact I was talking about the ability of criminals to acquire illegal items in spite of their illegality based on a question asked by logical. 

jester lied when he tried to claim that bod's comments after the links were quotes of allie's exact words and he has continued to demand proof of those exact words even though they are figments of his own imagination and not once did bod claim that they were exact quotes.

The right wingers changed the subject to themselves when they demanded proof of their lies, then after said proof was offered they pretended it never existed and then they tried to change the subject to those on the left in order to avoid their own dishonesty. 

You would have known this had you taken the time to read the thread.


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 11, 2011)

Once again, Drlil'man is thoroughly owned......Once again can't provide proof of any lying, after making claims of lying.....Once again makes himself look like the lil' ankle biting coward with the Napoleon complex that we all know him to be........Once again spends all of his time on one single thread making himself look an abject fool, over and over and over and over again......It's truly fucking comical, on top of being very strange.

And then, the lil' Napoleon can't address L4U's very pointed and direct questions. Can't function on his own without pleading for help and some links.....Stupid is stupid.

LMAO!.......popping up here occassionaly and reading through his abject BS is highly entertaining indeed.

No wonder he can't get above a 14 rep power. Except for Bodey's lying stupid ass, even lil' Napoleons fellow lefty's fully understand he's a weird lil' nutter.


----------



## bodecea (May 11, 2011)

It is truely, truely a shame how the current Democrat Administration trivialized Radical Islam so much when they took out OBL.


They should have taken him as serious as the last Republican Administration did.    Now THAT'S taking Radical Islam seriously!


----------



## Hot Wire (May 11, 2011)

bodecea said:


> It is truely, truely a shame how the current Democrat Administration trivialized Radical Islam so much when they took out OBL.
> 
> 
> They should have taken him as serious as the last Republican Administration did.    Now THAT'S taking Radical Islam seriously!



Your cowardly fascist punk obama was not there.He had the Special ops do it for him.


----------



## logical4u (May 11, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...



Nanny, nanny, boo, boo to the "willfully" ignorant.


----------



## logical4u (May 11, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...



Because you are too immature to read them and understand them for yourself?  You want me to tell you what to think?

Just what I expected from you, more excuses, more stipulations, just "fluff".


----------



## logical4u (May 11, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Yes, he did!  (It looked good in the polls where he was having his butt handed to him).  

It doesn't say it all.  It says he is a "weak" man trying to prove he has strength.

How is he doing with the investigation against the CIA guys that helped get the info used to get Osama?  How can he slam torturing and say he wants "insurgents treated with the same rights as American citizens and then turn around and order an assassination (come to think of it, he does have that power, now)?  How did his trying to make terrorists into common crimminals go:   from November 2009 "Yesterday, Attorney General Eric Holder announced that 5 terrorist plotters from 9/11 would be brought from Gitmo to NYC to be tried in federal court. Some of the rogues are Khalid Sheik Mohammed, Ramzi Binalshibh and others whose names cannot be pronounced." from Moonhowlings » 9/11 Terrorist Plotters to be Tried in NYC.  How is that peaceful overthrowing of the Egyptian government going where they "rape" journalists in public?  How is that Libya invasion going?  Do we know who our tax dollars are supporting, yet? 

It sounds like he is using the same methods as Clinton: when he doesn't want you to watch what he is doing, he "uses" the military to distract the public.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 11, 2011)

bodecea said:


> It is truely, truely a shame how the current Democrat Administration trivialized Radical Islam so much when they took out OBL.




So your position is "bod lied, Osama died?"

Hmmm.... I'm thinking the two are unrelated. I'm thinking that you're just a liar and bin Laden was assassinated independent of your lies...


----------



## bodecea (May 11, 2011)

Hot Wire said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > It is truely, truely a shame how the current Democrat Administration trivialized Radical Islam so much when they took out OBL.
> ...



Did I say that Obama was there?    Or are you so scripted that you fail to read what people really say?

Thank you for the Neg Rep, Allie.   Doing your part to stop the trivializing of Radical Islam on teh Interwebz.....aren't you?


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 11, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Hot Wire said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Ya. mean like you, who reads what people really say, and then twist and lie your ass off like you got caught, YET AGAIN, doing in this thread?


----------



## The T (May 11, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Hot Wire said:
> ...


 
She can't _help it...Trolls are like that._


----------



## Mr.Nick (May 11, 2011)

Jroc said:


> *Senate to Hold Hearings on Anti-Muslim Bigotry*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Why do Democrats Trivialize The Threat From Radical Islam"

Because Democrats hate the United States and its "Christian" conservatism and capitalist economics. 

Of course they'll deny that notion up and down - but IMO, thats the reason.


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 12, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> Once again, Drlil'man is thoroughly owned......Once again can't provide proof of any lying, after making claims of lying.....Once again makes himself look like the lil' ankle biting coward with the Napoleon complex that we all know him to be........Once again spends all of his time on one single thread making himself look an abject fool, over and over and over and over again......It's truly fucking comical, on top of being very strange.
> 
> And then, the lil' Napoleon can't address L4U's very pointed and direct questions. Can't function on his own without pleading for help and some links.....Stupid is stupid.
> 
> ...



Once again you turn tail and run from your own LIES even though I have posted them and reposted them over and over again. 

It's funny how you claim I cannot address l4u's "pointed questions" when you have avoided ALL of my "pointed questions" about your own words and LIES as you twisted what bod said so you could call him a liar claiming that he twisted what allie said.

BTW do you not see the hypocrisy in demanding that I look something up for logical because he refuses to make a point even as you demand that I prove my points, which I have done? 

Go answer the questions in these posts then you can try to call me out for not addressing logical's offtopic bs without looking like a complete hypocrite. LOL 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3629344-post2665.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3629440-post2666.html


I even showed both of their statements side by side and asked you how the meaning was changed since that is your claim and you turned tail and ran away from content that you can't counter. 

You have been so thoroughly owned you are just too damn stupid to get it. But then you called yourself a liar and were too stupid realize it too. So your ignorance really is not surprizing. 



Wicked Jester said:


> What don't you understand about Bodey's equally stupid ass putting her words in parentheses?......She quoted Allies words, and then put her own twist and lies as to what Allie actually said in parentheses.



If this is what qualifies as "lying" then based on how you put your own twist and lies to what bod actually said then you are calling yourself a LIAR. 

Thanks again for calling yourself a liar. LOL

I can see why you would wish to avoid the content of those posts seeing as how they show you being OWNED, AGAIN. LOL


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 12, 2011)

logical4u said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



When you make a point and stop contradicting yourself then you can grand stand until then you are just a waste of time and of pixels. LOL 

You made a claim about the OT and the quran so once again *YOU need to provide the relevant books and excerpts from both the bible and the quran and make your point by doing a head to head comparison.*


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 12, 2011)

logical4u said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



again with the lame personal attacks?? thanks for showing that is all that you ahve to offer. 

NOW if you are through LYING about what I said, contradicting yourself and are ready to make a point then go ahead and do it. 

Otherwise stop trying to waste my time by demanding that I do your work for you. 

There is and always has been ONE stipulation and that is that you made a claim about the OT and the quran so once again* YOU need to provide the relevant books and excerpts from both the bible and the quran and make your point by doing a head to head comparison.*

Thus far you have failed to meet that stipulation which is the very stipulation that the same rightwing hacks who are thanking you and rushing to defend you are applying to those of us on the left. Funny how they refuse to hold you to the same standard, isn't it?


----------



## bodecea (May 12, 2011)

Mr.Nick said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > *Senate to Hold Hearings on &#8220;Anti-Muslim Bigotry*
> ...



The Democrats hate America so much that a Democratic Administration ordered that assault on OBL's compound and finally got him with no loss of American lives.  Trivializing Radical Islam.

The Republicans love America so much they sent our sons and daughters to a country that had nothing to do with 9/11 to die in order to set up a Shiite theocratic government that drives out Iraqi christians.  Taking Radical Islam VERY seriously.


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 12, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Hot Wire said:
> ...



Isn't that what you just did as you "interpreted" what bod said an applied your own "twist" to it?? 

Good job calling yourself out as a liar, AGAIN. LOL 

BTW you do realize that hotwire was doing the same as he implied that bod was saying that obama was there don't you?? Hmm? Interesting how you didn't call hotwire out for "twisting" bod's words and applying his own "interpretation" isn't it? 

Oh well, it's just one more example of your own dishonesty and hypocrisy.


----------



## Hot Wire (May 12, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Hot Wire said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



In other words your punk boy obama had the easy part.He used intel from waterboarding
ordered by Bush and just had to say go in boys and let me get the credit,What a piece of shit obama is.


----------



## AllieBaba (May 12, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Hot Wire said:
> 
> 
> > Your cowardly fascist punk obama was not there.He had the Special ops do it for him.
> ...


 
I wanted to circumvent another round of you chasing me across the board begging for your neg rep.

I live to serve.


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 13, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Hot Wire said:
> ...



Hey allie,

How is wanting to outlaw their religion and taking steps to make it harder for them to practice their religion not considered harassment??




AllieBaba said:


> We can't outlaw the religion, *but we can sure as shit bring pressure to bear when it comes to the practice of it.*
> 
> Private empoyers can also put into place policies that tightens screws. No skull caps, no prayer.



Your own words show that you wish to harass muslims by outlawing the burka as well as taking others steps to inhibit the practice of their religion. 

The actions that you wish to take to inhibit the practice of their religion, including outlawing the burka, is harassment.

In other words bod was correct when she claimed that you want the "burka outlawed to harass Muslims".


----------



## bodecea (May 13, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Hot Wire said:
> ...



Well, then.   Where's my daily neg rep?  Are you starting to have trouble spreading it around enough?


----------



## sinister59 (May 13, 2011)

Jroc said:


> *Senate to Hold Hearings on Anti-Muslim Bigotry*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



republican  are hypocrites as are you , we bomb one of the biggest supporters of terrorist in the middle east and you whine Obamas starting war oh my . 
which is it ? fight terrorism or not .


----------



## AllieBaba (May 13, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


 
You punish illegal behavior only.

And employers have a right to require their employees to work and to adhere to a dress code. No harassment there. They're free to go to work somewhere else. You could hire them, perhaps.


----------



## AllieBaba (May 13, 2011)

BTW, I'm sorry about your handicap.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 13, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> BTW, I'm sorry about your handicap.



I don't read his posts. What is his handicap?


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 13, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, I'm sorry about your handicap.
> ...


Various insecurity disorders.......Abject fears of being proven wrong all the time........Terrifying fears of a pissed off mother barging through the basement door and ordering him to get off her fucking computer.


----------



## bodecea (May 13, 2011)

sinister59 said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > *Senate to Hold Hearings on Anti-Muslim Bigotry*
> ...




Well...you know....killing OBL and bombing Libya is trivializing Radical Islam.   At least in their doublespeak world it is.


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 13, 2011)

bodecea said:


> sinister59 said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...


Are you ever NOT fully stuck on stupid?


----------



## bodecea (May 13, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > sinister59 said:
> ...



Do you ever address the content of the post instead of personally attacking the poster because you CAN'T address the content of the post?


----------



## bodecea (May 13, 2011)

bodecea said:


> sinister59 said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



Yay!   My almost daily neg rep from Allie for this post.   Apparently she doesn't LIKE that we killed OBL....

For an up to date score on Allie's negging, see my signature below.


----------



## AllieBaba (May 13, 2011)

Why on earth would anyone care?


----------



## rightwinger (May 13, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



No...they don't have the right to force employees to remove religious clothing


----------



## AllieBaba (May 13, 2011)

No, of course they can't make them remove it.

They can refuse to hire them if they won't adhere to a dress code, however.

They have the right to continue wearing their garb elsewhere.


----------



## AllieBaba (May 13, 2011)

Force them to remove it, what dishonest crap. When did I ever propose they forcibly remove clothing from anyone?

Asshole.


----------



## logical4u (May 15, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...



You have not demonstrated that you can read the Bible, let alone the quran.  You were told were to read, you just don't want to do it.  Read the story of Abraham to where Jacob returns to his brother and tell me how you understand that part.  Then we can move forward in the discussion (the reason it is important that you read the Bible first is because that is where the quran originated.  

See, other people can use big letters, too, and we actually put forth ideas, not whining.

Nanny, nanny, boo, boo.


----------



## rightwinger (May 15, 2011)

Radical Islam is such a threat we need to ban more mosques


----------



## logical4u (May 15, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...



Do you fear the Bible?  Are you afraid to open the book to Genesis and read about the father of three faiths and see what actually happened?
Are you just lazy?  Do you just want to call everyone: liar, liar, pants on fire because racist and bigot have lost their punch?  Is this the only way you can stop people from talking about how very, very bad radical islam is and how it is trivialized by those on the left?  Instead of "proving" there are no problems with the way leftists view radical islam (you know: saying they are the same as radical Christians when there are not piles of beheaded corpses from Christian "radicals", there are not thousands and thousands killed every year by "radical Christians" and you do not see Christians dancing in the street, celebrating their Lord when others are killed)?

You want to do the whole: liar, liar, pants on fire thing, that is fine.  It is making you look like you would rather discuss what is: is, than actually participate in the topic (apparently, that is your purpose).  As I have asked you, repeatedly for your "interpretation" for the origins of three religions' story, and you will not participate, demonstrates your lack of sincerity, and rationality.  Enjoy your little world, but do not expect respect from any here.

Nanny, nanny, boo, boo


----------



## The T (May 15, 2011)

logical4u said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...


 
The Quran is a RIP-OFF of established Religious Doctrine including Christianity...Mohahammed was a disgruntled IDIOT (whom had been rejected)...

And look at what it has grown to?

ISLAM is FALSE...and a poltical movement from the times.

YES you ISLAM belivers...your RELIGION is FAKE...False...based on LIES and Rejection.


----------



## logical4u (May 15, 2011)

sinister59 said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > *Senate to Hold Hearings on Anti-Muslim Bigotry*
> ...



YouTube - Obama says USA Muslim Nation

Which is it?


----------



## logical4u (May 15, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...



Wander how many children would want to watch the "ice capades" with all the femine characters dressed in burkas?  How about the Disney "princesses" in burkas, how many children would be asking to have breakfast with the "burka"?


----------



## Contumacious (May 15, 2011)

Jroc said:


> On a day when Islamic jihadists exploded a bomb in Jerusalem that murdered at least one woman and wounded thirty, ]



Why don't you fuckers dissolve the Jewish State and get out of Palestine and then see if Islamic Jihad disappear? why don't the dumb asses inside the DC Beltway stop financing the Palestinian Genocide and then watch as Jihadism disappears?

.

.


----------



## The T (May 15, 2011)

Contumacious said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > On a day when Islamic jihadists exploded a bomb in Jerusalem that murdered at least one woman and wounded thirty, ]
> ...


 
Problem IS with what The Nobel Prize winner ARAFAT said of driving the JEWS and Israel into the SEA...

*DEAL With This*.


----------



## Contumacious (May 15, 2011)

The T said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



Well, in 1925 the zionists came to Palestine determined to drive the PALESTINIANS into the sea.

.


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 15, 2011)

Contumacious said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...


No they didn't.......They moved back home.

Gotta problem with it?...........Too fuckin' bad.


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 15, 2011)

Contumacious said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > On a day when Islamic jihadists exploded a bomb in Jerusalem that murdered at least one woman and wounded thirty, ]
> ...


Why don't we just "dissolve" Puerto Rico?........Bunch o' useless bastards anyway.


----------



## The T (May 15, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...


 
The So-called Palestinians were from Jordan, and other parts of the Mid-East.

Wanna BLAME anyone? Blame the UN...how things squared out after HITLER, and Fascism was defeated in the era...THOSE that won the Second World War...and HOW they parsed out the winners and losers...and thier consolation prizes...


----------



## The T (May 15, 2011)

Contumacious said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...


 
HITLER had a 'Solution'...didn't he?


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 15, 2011)

The T said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...


Well, there is no such thing as "Palestine".


----------



## rightwinger (May 15, 2011)

logical4u said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



The key concept is you have to provide a reasonable accommodation for them to practice their religion. You cannot make an arbitrary ban on religious attire


----------



## TheBrain (May 15, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Incorrect. The GOVERNMENT has to do so. as a private business owner, I don't have to do shit.


----------



## logical4u (May 15, 2011)

Contumacious said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...



Islamic invaders conquered Jerusalem in the first millenia AD.  Did the "jihad" stop there (I think NOT)?


----------



## rightwinger (May 15, 2011)

TheBrain said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



Nope

Wearing Religious Attire in the Workplace: It's Your Right! - DiversityInc.com


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 15, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> TheBrain said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


And it's a private business owners right not to hire them in the first place.


----------



## The T (May 15, 2011)

wicked jester said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > thebrain said:
> ...


 
*yep*


----------



## The T (May 15, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


NO they DON'T.


----------



## The T (May 15, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > TheBrain said:
> ...


 
And that goes for Tatts...Metal in the ears, lips, face or anything else. PRIVATE business doesn't HAVE TO HIRE anyone with that crap.


----------



## rightwinger (May 15, 2011)

The T said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Not a protected class


----------



## The T (May 15, 2011)

Leftwingshitflinger said:


> TheBrain said:
> 
> 
> > Leftwingshitflinger said:
> ...


 
YOU are outta yer mind Sewerboy...


----------



## rightwinger (May 15, 2011)

The T said:


> Leftwingshitflinger said:
> 
> 
> > TheBrain said:
> ...



It's the law


----------



## The T (May 15, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > Leftwingshitflinger said:
> ...


 
Doesn't MEAN that they have to be HIRED...does it? ANY employer will see through it and DENY employment.


----------



## rightwinger (May 15, 2011)

The T said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...



Could be

You could say the same about blacks and gays

sounds like a good idea until you are sued


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 15, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > Leftwingshitflinger said:
> ...


And a private business owner can get rid of anybody they choose......It's as simple as, "Hey, i've got to cut back. Here's your final paycheck. Thanks for all you've done, good luck to ya'"

Whenever I interviewed for my Restaurants, I laid out the employee dress code for front and back of the house before ever offering a job. I asked if they could conform, if they said no for any reason, too include religious, I was never put in any position.....It was as simple as "Ok, I fully understand that. Now, i've got some more people to interview, we'll get back to you if you qualify".

Of course they weren't called back, and that was my right.


----------



## The T (May 15, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


 
NICE try at obfuscation...WE aren't talking about the selected PETS of the LEFTWING are we dumbass?


----------



## rightwinger (May 15, 2011)

The T said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...



Damn LIBRULS.....

Always forcing you to respect other peoples civil rights

Bastards


----------



## Contumacious (May 15, 2011)

logical4u said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...



Identify Islamic retaliatory  attacks prior to 1925.

.


----------



## HUGGY (May 15, 2011)

Odds of being killed by a terrorist are astronomically higher then being hit by lightning. Why so scared? - Yahoo! Answers


*Odds of being killed by a terrorist are astronomically higher then being hit by lightning. Why so scared?*
The odds of a terrorist incident in the last decade are 1 in 10,408,947. By contrast, the odds of being struck by lightning are about 1 in 500,000. You could board 20 flights per year and still be less likely to be the subject of an attempted terrorist attack than to be struck by lightning.


----------



## elvis (May 15, 2011)

HUGGY said:


> Odds of being killed by a terrorist are astronomically higher then being hit by lightning. Why so scared? - Yahoo! Answers
> 
> 
> *Odds of being killed by a terrorist are astronomically higher then being hit by lightning. Why so scared?*
> The odds of a terrorist incident in the last decade are 1 in 10,408,947. By contrast, the odds of being struck by lightning are about 1 in 500,000. You could board 20 flights per year and still be less likely to be the subject of an attempted terrorist attack than to be struck by lightning.



because the media doesn't show people getting struck by lightning over and over and over.


----------



## logical4u (May 15, 2011)

Contumacious said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...



If you are serious:  from Muslim conquests - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Contents [hide]
1 History 
1.1 ByzantineArab Wars: 634750 
1.2 Conquest of Persia and Iraq: 633651 
1.3 Conquest of Transoxiana: 662709 
1.4 Conquest of Sindh: 664712 
1.5 Conquest of Hispania (711718) and Septimania (719720) 
1.6 Conquest of the Caucasus: 711750 
1.7 End of the Umayyad conquests: 718750 
1.8 Conquest of Nubia: 7001606 
1.9 Incursions into southern Italy: 831902 
1.10 Conquest of Anatolia: 10601360 
1.11 Byzantine-Ottoman Wars: 12991453 
[edit] Further conquests: 12001800Further information: Ottoman wars in Europe and Muslim conquest in the Indian subcontinent

Ottoman expansion until 1683In Sub-Saharan Africa, the Sahelian kingdom expanded Muslim territories far from the coast. Muslim traders spread Islam to kingdoms across Zanj along the east African coast, and to Southeast Asia and the sultanates of Southeast Asia such as those of Mataram and Sulu.

After the Mongol Empire destroyed the Abbasid Caliphate, following the Battle of Baghdad (1258), they were stopped by Turkish Mamluks, Muslim army from Egypt in Battle of Ain Jalut in 1260, and soon they converted to Islam, beginning an era of Turkic and Mongol expansions of Muslim rule into Eastern Europe under the Golden Horde; across Central Asia under Timur, founder of the Timurid dynasty; and later into the Indian subcontinent under his descendant Babur, founder of the Mughal Empire. Meanwhile in the 17th century, Barbary corsairs were conducting raids into Western and Northern Europe, as far as the islands of Britain and Iceland.[9][10] Eastern Europe suffered a series of Tatar invasions, the goal of which was to loot, pillage and capture slaves into jasyr.[11]

The modern era saw the rise of three powerful Muslim empires: the Ottoman Empire of the Middle East and Europe, the Safavid Empire of Persia and Central Asia, and the Mughal Empire of India; along with their contest and fall to the rise of the colonial powers of Europe.

[edit] Decline and collapse: 18001924The Mughal empire reached its golden age under the rule of Jalaluddin Akbar, who married a Hindu Rajput princess and abolished the Jizya tax on non-Muslims. Akbar's grandson Shah Jehan built the famous Taj Mahal. Shah Jehan's son Aurangzeb was a religious man who led to greater expansion of Mughal Empire. During his reign Mughal Empire reached its top level.The Mughal Empire declined in 1707 after the death of Aurangzeb and was officially abolished by the British after the Indian Rebellion of 1857.

The Safavid Empire ended with the death of its last ruler Ismail III who ruled from 1750 until his death in 1760. The last surviving Muslim empire, the Ottoman Empire, collapsed in 1918 in the aftermath of World War I. On March 3, 1924, the institution of the Caliphate was constitutionally abolished by President Mustafa Kemal Atatürk as part of his reforms.

Not that I would expect you to look at facts or anything ....


----------



## bodecea (May 15, 2011)

The T said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...



Pets?  YOu call black people and gay people "pets"?


----------



## Contumacious (May 15, 2011)

logical4u said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



Nonsense.

There were no  events identified in the 20th century. And if you are going to include conquests then mention the Spanish American War, etc.

.


----------



## Hot Wire (May 16, 2011)

Contumacious said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...



Keep licking muzzie balls islam lover.Iam proud to HATE the blood lusting deathcult of islam!!


----------



## bodecea (May 16, 2011)

Hot Wire said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



Just pointing out that you do not make a very desirable alternative.


----------



## Hot Wire (May 16, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Hot Wire said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...


I dont want you degenerate liberal scum liking me.


----------



## bodecea (May 16, 2011)

Hot Wire said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Hot Wire said:
> ...



Then it most certainly is a Win/Win.


----------



## logical4u (May 16, 2011)

Contumacious said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...



You said: "Identify Islamic retaliatory  attacks prior to 1925."

I thought that was a fairly good answer.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 16, 2011)

Contumacious said:


> Identify Islamic retaliatory  attacks prior to 1925.
> 
> .



Ask the Armenians that question.

Islam is a violent religion based on conquest and pillage. Conversion by force and subjugation of non-Muslims are central tenets of the religion. The Warlord Muhammad designed Islam around war and conquest. Violence is the main pillar of Islam.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 16, 2011)

HUGGY said:


> *Odds of being killed by a terrorist are astronomically higher then being hit by lightning. Why so scared?*



Odds of being killed by either one are far greater than the odds of being killed by a tiger. So why are you afraid to go into a tigers cage?

Isn't random stupidity ---- stupid?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 16, 2011)

elvis said:


> because the media doesn't show people getting struck by lightning over and over and over.



The statement by Huggy is along the lines of "more people die from heart attacks than heroin overdose - so heroin is perfectly safe!"

Leftism on display - retardation at it's finest!


----------



## logical4u (May 16, 2011)

News:  American Thinker Blog: Miami Taliban Imam's Son Damning Wiretaps 'A Misinterpretation of Language'  May 15, 2011 
Miami Taliban Imam's Son Damning Wiretaps 'A Misinterpretation of Language'
notice this is a republican: "Once again, the adult wisdom of U.S. Rep. Allen West (R-Plantation) rose above both the defendants' taqiyya, and misplaced media sympathies.  While applauding the efforts of the U.S. attorney's office, West urged continued vigilance, reminding Floridians and Americans in general that the arrests were: 


[...] further proof that there are individuals among us aiding and abetting terrorists who want to destroy our way of life. The United States clearly continues to be a prime target.These men were living among South Floridians, worshiping at mosques in our own back yard, and using United States banks to wire money back to terrorist groups. We must recognize that a very real, dangerous faction of Islamic extremism exists in our communities. These terrorists are recruiting American citizens, infiltrating our schools and our military, and using our own resources against us."

And then from India: BBC News - India mothers charged with daughters&#039; honour killings  India mothers charged with daughters' honour killings   "According to one recent study, hundreds of people are killed each year in India for falling in love or marrying against their families' wishes. "

India is not considered a muslim nation and yet, hundreds are killed because the parents disagree with their adult children's decisions.

Please give all the feedback telling us how Christian parents do this too!


----------



## bodecea (May 16, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> > because the media doesn't show people getting struck by lightning over and over and over.
> ...



No it isn't...or else he would also have said that being struck by lightning is perfectly harmless.    Not seeing it.


----------



## Too Tall (May 16, 2011)

> Remember when Bush and the republican Congress left our borders wide open and ports almost completely unchecked from 2001-2007?



I remember Bush creating the Dept of Homeland Security shortly after 911 to deal with border security.


----------



## logical4u (May 16, 2011)

Too Tall said:


> > Remember when Bush and the republican Congress left our borders wide open and ports almost completely unchecked from 2001-2007?
> 
> 
> 
> I remember Bush creating the Dept of Homeland Security shortly after 911 to deal with border security.



You would think after Obama's clear vision of all the improvements that needed to be made (after all he was a senator that voted in many of the problems that he claimed not to realize how bad they were) would have fixed it by now, .... but wait, .... oh yeah, we can blame it on Bush!  Just when does that get old for you guys, and will you be saying that when Obama loses: blame it on Obama, he was president.


----------



## bodecea (May 16, 2011)

logical4u said:


> Too Tall said:
> 
> 
> > > Remember when Bush and the republican Congress left our borders wide open and ports almost completely unchecked from 2001-2007?
> ...



Do you know why our border checkpoints in San Diego Co. are never open?   Ask Congressman D. Issa.


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 16, 2011)

logical4u said:


> Too Tall said:
> 
> 
> > > Remember when Bush and the republican Congress left our borders wide open and ports almost completely unchecked from 2001-2007?
> ...


Obama's not going to fix it out of fear of losing a certain voting bloc.

He's losing the independents, and he also has to deal with the fact that he's now about to watch his THIRD class of high school and college students graduate with little hope of decent jobs. By this time next year he will watch his FOURTH class of high school and college students graduate with little hope of decent jobs......All totaled, that is a huge voting bloc that he will have failed, and they damn sure will hold him accountable.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 16, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Do you know why our border checkpoints in San Diego Co. are never open?   Ask Congressman D. Issa.



Are you off your rocker? The checkpoint on the 15 near Escondido is always open and hopping.


----------



## Chris (May 16, 2011)

kaz said:


> Liberals don't trivialize the threat of radical Islam, they prioritize it.  Liberalism is a collectivist religion.  Collectivism means sameness.  That means you have the same money and the same power.  The greatest skewing of power in the world is the one Superpower.  So the United States is currently a greater threat to a worldwide collectivism then radical Islam is.  Think about it, who do they attack for money?  Those who have the most.  Who do they attack for power?  The one with the most.



What a bizarre post.

The greatest threat to America is the Republican Party.

They created 93% of the National Debt by lowering taxes for the rich.

This effectively transferred $13 trillion dollars from the middle class taxpayer to the rich.

Go to ReaganBushDebt.org


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 16, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Do you know why our border checkpoints in San Diego Co. are never open?   Ask Congressman D. Issa.
> ...


She's just pissed that Issa is going after Obama on the guns to mexico issue. And will yet again resort to lying in an attempt to score cheap partisan points.

Same ol' same ol'.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 16, 2011)

Chris said:


> What a bizarre post.
> 
> The greatest threat to America is the Republican Party.
> 
> They created 93% of the National Debt by lowering taxes for the rich.




Spending had nothing to do with it, huh?




> This effectively transferred $13 trillion dollars from the middle class taxpayer to the rich.



Good god but you are retarded.


----------



## logical4u (May 17, 2011)

logical4u said:


> News:  American Thinker Blog: Miami Taliban Imam's Son Damning Wiretaps 'A Misinterpretation of Language'  May 15, 2011
> Miami Taliban Imam's Son Damning Wiretaps 'A Misinterpretation of Language'
> notice this is a republican: "Once again, the adult wisdom of U.S. Rep. Allen West (R-Plantation) rose above both the defendants' taqiyya, and misplaced media sympathies.  While applauding the efforts of the U.S. attorney's office, West urged continued vigilance, reminding Floridians and Americans in general that the arrests were:
> 
> ...



No lefties stepping up to defend this behavior?  None coming forward pointing out all the honor killing Christians?


----------



## bodecea (May 17, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Do you know why our border checkpoints in San Diego Co. are never open?   Ask Congressman D. Issa.
> ...



When would that be?   I go back and forth to Temecula a lot per week and it's never being used.   Never.


----------



## BlindBoo (May 17, 2011)

logical4u said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > News:  American Thinker Blog: Miami Taliban Imam's Son Damning Wiretaps 'A Misinterpretation of Language'  May 15, 2011
> ...



Umm, the poor son want to believe his father is not a Jihadist?  (best I can do), or did you want someone to defend his fathers actions?

Honour killing is wrong no matter if you're a Muslim, Christian, or stuck in a Class system like most of India.


----------



## Coyote (May 17, 2011)

Jroc said:


> *Senate to Hold Hearings on &#8220;Anti-Muslim Bigotry*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Maybe....because bigotry is just plain wrong.




> Anti-Muslim Bigotry
> Peter Wehner 03.28.2011 - 4:11 PM
> 
> Here is an excerpt from Herman Cain, who was asked if he would be comfortable appointing a Muslim either in his cabinet or as a federal judge. His answer:
> ...



Fighting bigotry is not "political correctness".  Accusations of "political correctness" has become a means of silencing opposition in much the same way as their proponants claim to be silenced by the application of "political correctness".

Bigotry is NOT an American value.


----------



## logical4u (May 17, 2011)

Coyote said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > *Senate to Hold Hearings on Anti-Muslim Bigotry*
> ...



It is not bigotry.  It is a question of reason: if a person would tolerate or promote behavior based on their religion over the law of the land, do you want that person deciding what is "just" for others?????
Example:

News: American Thinker Blog: Miami Taliban Imam's Son Damning Wiretaps 'A Misinterpretation of Language' May 15, 2011 
Miami Taliban Imam's Son Damning Wiretaps 'A Misinterpretation of Language'
notice this is a republican: "Once again, the adult wisdom of U.S. Rep. Allen West (R-Plantation) rose above both the defendants' taqiyya, and misplaced media sympathies. While applauding the efforts of the U.S. attorney's office, West urged continued vigilance, reminding Floridians and Americans in general that the arrests were: 


[...] further proof that there are individuals among us aiding and abetting terrorists who want to destroy our way of life. The United States clearly continues to be a prime target.These men were living among South Floridians, worshiping at mosques in our own back yard, and using United States banks to wire money back to terrorist groups. We must recognize that a very real, dangerous faction of Islamic extremism exists in our communities. These terrorists are recruiting American citizens, infiltrating our schools and our military, and using our own resources against us."

And then from India: BBC News - India mothers charged with daughters' honour killings India mothers charged with daughters' honour killings "According to one recent study, hundreds of people are killed each year in India for falling in love or marrying against their families' wishes. "

India is not considered a muslim nation and yet, hundreds are killed because the parents disagree with their adult children's decisions.

Are you saying it is bigotry to state facts?


----------



## Contumacious (May 17, 2011)

logical4u said:


> It is not bigotry.  It is a question of reason: if a person would tolerate or promote behavior based on their religion over the law of the land, do you want that person deciding what is "just" for others?????



Yo Vern, the facts do not support your contention:

1- Isn't it a FACT that the zionists invaded Palestine in 1925 where they have beeen slaughtering and terrorizing the natives with complete US support?

2- Isn't it a fact that the US invaded Iraq in 1990 in order to support the zionists and have remained there ever since?

So , its not a matter of religion . Its a matter of life and the right to defend the same . Muslims have that right, don't they?

.


----------



## Coyote (May 17, 2011)

logical4u said:


> It is not bigotry.  It is a question of reason: _if a person_ would tolerate or promote behavior based on their religion _over the law_ of the land, do you want that person deciding what is "just" for others?????



A _person_.  That is, an individual - who puts his or her religious belief over the rule of law would NOT be tolerable in a position of law.

No problem there.  That, at least is reasonable.  But that is NOT what Herman Cain and those like him - are saying.




> Example:
> 
> News: American Thinker Blog: Miami Taliban Imam's Son Damning Wiretaps 'A Misinterpretation of Language' May 15, 2011
> Miami Taliban Imam's Son Damning Wiretaps 'A Misinterpretation of Language'
> ...




Are you attempting to condemn an entire faith on the actions of some of it's extremists and fear mongering politicians?  And you don't think that is bigotry?



> And then from India: BBC News - India mothers charged with daughters' honour killings India mothers charged with daughters' honour killings "According to one recent study, hundreds of people are killed each year in India for falling in love or marrying against their families' wishes. "
> 
> India is not considered a muslim nation and yet, hundreds are killed because the parents disagree with their adult children's decisions.
> 
> Are you saying it is bigotry to state facts?



What does that have to do with Islam and bigotry?  These are cultural issues :huh


----------



## logical4u (May 17, 2011)

Contumacious said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > It is not bigotry.  It is a question of reason: if a person would tolerate or promote behavior based on their religion over the law of the land, do you want that person deciding what is "just" for others?????
> ...



Vern, how did Mohammed get any of the territory for islam?  How did the Ottoman empire expand?  How did islam get Jerusalem?

Love how you people take a small snapshot and ignore the big picture.

I believe the main reason we went into Iraq in 1990 was because Saddam was committing genocide against the Kurds (not Zionists), using poisonous gas that was intenationally condmned way back after WWI.

Muslims are not defending they are offending.  Their extremists are committing acts of terror on every continent, except Anartica.  The "moderates" are not vocal enough about condemning the political side of the "religion".  If the muslims want to worship in peace, no problem, give them all the space and freedom they want.  If they want to killl those that disagree with them or will not worship their prophet, then it is time to revoke the welcome.


----------



## logical4u (May 17, 2011)

Coyote said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > It is not bigotry.  It is a question of reason: _if a person_ would tolerate or promote behavior based on their religion _over the law_ of the land, do you want that person deciding what is "just" for others?????
> ...



This is the problem, people like you do not understand that this is NOT "just a religion".  It is a systematic process of death.  It is death (or slow torture) for you if you do not "believe".  It is death for the believers (in service of the prophet, not the Lord), carrying out the plan of death.  If it was "just" spiritual, not many would have a problem with it.  The "system" hides behind those that embrace the spirituality, and try to please the Lord.  People like you, say: it is just like every other religion, yet, when faced with facts, you will retreat to namecalling and platitudes.  Explain to me how "honor killings" are spiritual and should be an accepted part of ANY religion.

I'll be holdin' my breath (NOT).


----------



## CMike (May 17, 2011)

Contumacious said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > It is not bigotry.  It is a question of reason: if a person would tolerate or promote behavior based on their religion over the law of the land, do you want that person deciding what is "just" for others?????
> ...


No to both.


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 17, 2011)

Contumacious said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > It is not bigotry.  It is a question of reason: if a person would tolerate or promote behavior based on their religion over the law of the land, do you want that person deciding what is "just" for others?????
> ...


Yo Laverne,

1) The Israeli's moved back home....There is no such thing as Palestine, and the only slaughtering and terrorizing going on, is perpetrated by a bunch of crazy zealots.

2) We invaded Iraq in 1990 because they invaded a key allie, in an attempt to take over their country and oil fields.

Loony revisionist history is fuckin' laughable.


----------



## Coyote (May 17, 2011)

logical4u said:


> This is the problem, people like you do not understand that this is NOT "just a religion".  It is a systematic process of death.  It is death (or slow torture) for you if you do not "believe".  It is death for the believers (in service of the prophet, not the Lord), carrying out the plan of death.



The problem is, if you are going to learn about a religion, the place to learn about it is  not from Jihad Watch and "politically incorrect Islam".  If I want to learn about Christianity it sure as hell won't be from a militant athiest.



> If it was "just" spiritual, not many would have a problem with it.  The "system" hides behind those that embrace the spirituality, and try to please the Lord.  People like you, say: it is just like every other religion, yet, when faced with facts, you will retreat to namecalling and platitudes.  Explain to me how "honor killings" are spiritual and should be an accepted part of ANY religion.



What name calling and "platitudes" would that be? 



> I'll be holdin' my breath (NOT).



Good. I'd be concerned about a possible methane explosion otherwise.


----------



## logical4u (May 17, 2011)

Coyote said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > This is the problem, people like you do not understand that this is NOT "just a religion".  It is a systematic process of death.  It is death (or slow torture) for you if you do not "believe".  It is death for the believers (in service of the prophet, not the Lord), carrying out the plan of death.
> ...



"Bigot" was the specific name calling.

Educate me, please.  Where has islam (this is not the Persian empire) made the world a better place?  Where are non-muslims trying to move to, because the islamic society is so wonderful?  When muslims go to another country and form demonstrations, are they demonstrating to "join" that society or are they trying to force their "chosen" society to become more islamic?  Please, show me where it is so wonderful.


----------



## Contumacious (May 17, 2011)

logical4u said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



*The Palestinian Mandate

ART. 7.

The Administration of Palestine shall be responsible for enacting a nationality law. There shall be included in this law provisions framed so as to facilitate the acquisition of Palestinian citizenship by Jews who take up their permanent residence in Palestine.* 




> I believe the main reason we went into Iraq in 1990 was because Saddam was committing genocide against the Kurds (not Zionists), using poisonous gas that was intenationally condmned way back after WWI.



*War Launched to Protect Israel - Bush Adviser*

By Emad Mekay

WASHINGTON, Mar 29 (IPS) - IPS uncovered the remarks by Philip Zelikow, who is now the executive director of the body set up to investigate the terrorist attacks on the United States in September 2001 - the 9/11 commission - in which he suggests a prime motive for the invasion just over one year ago was to eliminate a threat to Israel, a staunch U.S. ally in the Middle East.

.


----------



## BlindBoo (May 17, 2011)

Contumacious said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > It is not bigotry.  It is a question of reason: if a person would tolerate or promote behavior based on their religion over the law of the land, do you want that person deciding what is "just" for others?????
> ...



1.  No it is not.  Jewish immigrations begans many decades before.  If I'm not mistaken, the Jew's set up defensive organizations  after the Pogrom in Palestine in 1919-1920.  US citizens did send the Jews lots of support but the US goverment did not aid them in a military capacity until the the 6 day war.

2.  The first President Bush snookered Saddam into invading Kuwait.  When they did the President took the knife (that he was selling to Saddam) and stuck it right in his back.  With the boogey man (USSR) broken up there simply was no ever present threat to justify a large standing military.  Once Saddam took the final step invading Kuwait, the trap was sprung and the propaganda (MSM) began to demonize Saddam as the next Hitler.   

Live by the sword, die by the sword.


----------



## logical4u (May 17, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



Thank you for the correction.


----------



## Intense (May 17, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



Your fiction is pretty good.


----------



## Coyote (May 17, 2011)

logical4u said:


> "Bigot" was the specific name calling.



Since I didn't call you a "bigot" I don't know what you are talking about.

Unless you object to me talking about the actions and behaviors of people as "bigotry"?

Bigotry: stubborn and complete intolerance of any creed, belief, or opinion that differs from one's own. 

That shoe fits some people.



> Educate me, please.  Where has islam (this is not the Persian empire) made the world a better place?



You are covering over 1300 years worth of history here.  One could look at the Middle Ages, sratch one's head (and dislodge a few fleas) and ask that same question of Christianity while watching witches toasting on an open fire.

The answer depends on what point in history in comparison to what?

In addition, rights aren't dependent on world contributions.



> Where are non-muslims trying to move to, because the islamic society is so wonderful?  When muslims go to another country and form demonstrations, are they demonstrating to "join" that society or are they trying to force their "chosen" society to become more islamic?  Please, show me where it is so wonderful.



I have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## Contumacious (May 17, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...




The goal of "disappearing" the indigenous Arab population points to a virtual truism buried beneath a mountain of apologetic Zionist literature: what spurred Palestinians' opposition to Zionism was not anti-Semitism in the sense of an irrational hatred of Jews but rather the prospect - very real - of their expulsion.  "The fear of territorial displacement and dispossession," Morris reasonably concludes, "was to be the chief motor of Arab antagonism to Zionism."

*Norman G Filkestein*

.




> 2) We invaded Iraq in 1990 because they invaded a key allie, in an attempt to take over their country and oil fields.



Iraq was our ally during the Iranian - Iraqi war. Kuwait stole the Ramallah Oil Fields. Bush I - senior authorized him to invade Kuwait to recover the fields.

Secondly, Iraq has never recognized Kuwait's independence.!!!!!!!!!



Loony revisionist history is fuckin' laughable.


----------



## BlindBoo (May 17, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



Actually Kuwait and the United States did not have a mutual defense pac at the time.  President Bush could have and should have told Saddam in no uncertain terms that we would protect Kuwait as if it were our 51st state.  Had Saddam been aware that his trading partner (Bush) would do that, I doubt seriously that he would have invaded Kuwait.


----------



## BlindBoo (May 17, 2011)

Intense said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...



I like your cat!


----------



## Contumacious (May 17, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...



Actually Bush I told Saddam that it was  not US policy to interfere in Arab to Arab disputes.

.


----------



## Mr.Nick (May 17, 2011)

I may have already posted this but; because they love Islam....

Why do liberals run around in goofy Che Guevara T-shirts?while claiming they're peaceful people??

They know nothing....

Its very intriguing....


----------



## Mr.Nick (May 17, 2011)

I may have already posted this but; because they love Islam....

Why do liberals run around in goofy Che Guevara T-shirts?while claiming they're peaceful people??

They know nothing....

Its very intriguing....


----------



## Jroc (May 17, 2011)

Contumacious said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...



 I'm going to have to start a thread on the founding of the modern state of Israel, because idiots like you are mired in their own stupidity


----------



## The T (May 17, 2011)

They trivialize it because they're AFRAID of it. There's NO other reason for it.

MARK my words.


----------



## Jroc (May 17, 2011)

The T said:


> They trivialize it because they're AFRAID of it. There's NO other reason for it.
> 
> MARK my words.



They think if we ignore it it'll go just away, Nothing new with liberals.


----------



## The T (May 17, 2011)

Jroc said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > They trivialize it because they're AFRAID of it. There's NO other reason for it.
> ...


 
Or if they be NICE to those that are hell-bent on KILLING the infidel and Western culture...

Statists will be the FIRST to have their heads sawed off...and they seem to be fine with it...?

They are afraid...very afraid...


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 17, 2011)

Jroc said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > They trivialize it because they're AFRAID of it. There's NO other reason for it.
> ...


Well hey, Obama campaigned on that if we're nicer to 'em BS........Do away with the term, "War on terror" and it will help bring those people around. They won't think we're the boogie men, and on and on and on.

I would have loved to have been a fly on the wall when he first started being briefed on what these fuckers are really all about, and the  REALITIES of what he would be facing as President........His jaw probably dropped to his chest at the magnitude of it all.


----------



## The T (May 17, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...


 
And THUS he was forced to *follow* what Bush had so rightly started...


It musti've griped Obama's very _SOUL...*And I hope it did*_


----------



## Jroc (May 17, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...



Who knows.. he wants NASA to reach out to the muslims.


----------



## The T (May 17, 2011)

Jroc said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...


 
Nutsy indeed that was...


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 17, 2011)

The T said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...


It must be sticking in his craw the fact that even the liberal MSM are back to calling it the war on terror.

I haven't heard that stupid "Overseas Contingency Operation" nonsense since Napolitano announced it.

Friggin' idiots.


----------



## The T (May 17, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...


 
Typical of Statists...callit something else...and the game changes...How moronic do they think we are anyway?


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (May 17, 2011)

Did anyone answer the difference between Islam and radical Islam..  did  they provide scripture to make the  distinction in  context  with the abrogation including quran quotes?
I bet the cant and  didnt.


----------



## The T (May 17, 2011)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Did anyone answer the difference between *Islam and radical Islam*.. did they provide scripture to make the distinction in context with the abrogation including quran quotes?
> I bet the cant and didnt.


 

Sailent POINT.


----------



## Mr.Nick (May 18, 2011)

Democrats trivialize non dems..

I suppose if dems want to be taken seriously they will shut the fuck up and listen er read....


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 18, 2011)

bodecea said:


> When would that be?   I go back and forth to Temecula a lot per week and it's never being used.   Never.



That's a lie. I live in Corona.

I drove from Corona to Escondido and back YESTERDAY, and it had Green & Whites chasing a van headed north.

Had dinner at Fellipe's off of Winchester in Temecula. (Excellent food.) You're talking about my back yard, don't try to bullshit me.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 18, 2011)

Contumacious said:


> 1- Isn't it a FACT that the zionists invaded Palestine in 1925 where they have beeen slaughtering and terrorizing the natives with complete US support?



A fact?

Not even close. That is Nazi propaganda - nothing factual about it at all.



> 2- Isn't it a fact that the US invaded Iraq in 1990 in order to support the zionists and have remained there ever since?



Isn't it a fact that you are off of your meds?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 18, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> Yo Laverne,
> 
> 1) The Israeli's moved back home....There is no such thing as Palestine, and the only slaughtering and terrorizing going on, is perpetrated by a bunch of crazy zealots.



Not only that, the Zionist movement began in the 1880's - not 1925. 1925 was the era of Nazi and Wahhabi influence on that scumbag, the "Grand Mufti" of Jerusalem who led the era of hatred that continues to this day. Prior to the Mufti, the Arabs and Jews got along well. The Mufti promoted Arab supremacy and the Wahhabi fundamentalist that the Muslim lands should be cleansed of all infidels.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 18, 2011)

Coyote said:


> The problem is, if you are going to learn about a religion, the place to learn about it is  not from Jihad Watch and "politically incorrect Islam".



No doubt you turn to CAIR for your information......


----------



## hellnotoslavery (May 18, 2011)

Israel has always been hear and will always be here. Why is Cair scared of bans on sharia law if they have nothing to hide????? Why is obama Refusing to secure our boarders from Hezbollah who have bases in Mexico?

Jihad Watch has articles from other sources such as News Papers from around the world so the information is not coming from Jihad Watch its self.


----------



## Hot Wire (May 18, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Hot Wire said:
> ...



I stand by every word I wrote,And a big FUCK YOU!!Ram islam up your aSS!!


----------



## bodecea (May 18, 2011)

Hot Wire said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...




So level-headed.


----------



## Hot Wire (May 18, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Hot Wire said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



And iam PROUD to say true!!


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 18, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > When would that be?   I go back and forth to Temecula a lot per week and it's never being used.   Never.
> ...


What's the nearest cross street to that restaurant?

I have a step brother who lives there....the wife and I stay at Pechanga 3-4 times a year while visiting. Beautiful Hotel Btw..........Just inside the Casino is "The Steakhouse".....Fine dining and expensive, but worth it. Be advised, there is a dress code.

Oh, and I think it's been fully proven all over this board.........if Bodey says it, it most likely isn't true.


----------



## BlindBoo (May 18, 2011)

Hot Wire said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



Thank you for proving my point once again pseudo-conned.


----------



## bodecea (May 18, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > When would that be?   I go back and forth to Temecula a lot per week and it's never being used.   Never.
> ...



There are vans there...but the border checkpoint is never open when I go thru from Escondido to Temecula and back...there's NEVER a traffic back up....not anymore...not in the last couple of years.

Same when I got down 5 to Orange Co....the one at Camp Pendleton....they haven't slowed traffic down in years.   It was too inconvenient.


----------



## bodecea (May 18, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



It must comfort you to think so since I bring such inconvenient truths to the likes of you.


----------



## Hot Wire (May 18, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> Hot Wire said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...


Said the liberal idiot to anybody who cared!lol


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 18, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> What's the nearest cross street to that restaurant?



Jefferson and Winchester.

$18.95 for a 10" pizza, lasagna, spaghetti, salad and bread for two. A MASSIVE amount of food.



> Oh, and I think it's been fully proven all over this board.........if Bodey says it, it most likely isn't true.



Good point.


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 18, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > What's the nearest cross street to that restaurant?
> ...


Cool, we'll give it a try.


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 18, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


Yeah, uh huh!

Now, get your ass back over to that other thread you started and show undispitable proof of at least even one poster stating they are disappointed Bin Laden is dead......If you can't, then you obviously lied yet again up here.........Are you too cowardly to put up your evidence?........Surely you must have it, or you wouldn't have made such a claim, correct?


----------



## bodecea (May 18, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...





> All the cryin' and moanin' and groanin' and the knashing of teeth over us FINALLY getting OBL is too noisy! You're keeping people up at night. Weep a little quieter please. You know who you are.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



And the cryin' and moanin' and groanin' and the knashing of teeth continue.   Yep....you certainly know who you are.    I got that right.


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 18, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Yeah, nothing but snarky comments from our boards most prolific liar.......Now, show evidence of even one poster stating that they are disappointed Bin Laden is dead.......You made the claim, now prove it.


----------



## AllieBaba (May 18, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


 
Please share, liar. Who is disappointed that bin Laden is dead, and give us a quote and link.


----------



## bodecea (May 18, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



And we shall know who they are by their cryin' and moanin' and groanin' and the knashing of teeth and the loud-ful protests.


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 18, 2011)

bodecea said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


So, once again you were just lying.

Unless you can provide proof, it's nothing more than dishonest lies from you.

So, we await your solid proof.


----------



## Contumacious (May 18, 2011)

Jroc said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...




Goys/Zionists call it stupidity

Gentiles call it having a factual historical foundation.

.


----------



## bodecea (May 18, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



Those my OP does not apply to will not be offended, will not be angry, will not be defensive.


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 18, 2011)

Contumacious said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...


Norman Finkelstien?...........He's an idiot!

If I take a vacation, and find some squatters on my property when I come home, I'm puttin' a boot to their ass and telling the gypsy fucks to get the hell off my property!


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 18, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


You're an idiot.......Now, provide proof of your accusation.......Show just one poster who has stated they are disappointed Bin Laden is dead

Failure to do so only further proves your dishonesty. Further proves that once again, you're just a fucking liar.

Now, we will await your proof.......Get your ass over to that thread and provide it.


----------



## AllieBaba (May 18, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


----------



## bodecea (May 18, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...


Still moanin' and groanin' I see.


----------



## hellnotoslavery (May 18, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> Hot Wire said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



Its Islam that wants to control the world. its Islam that is trying to take over America


----------



## Contumacious (May 18, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



HUH?

He is a Jew, the son of a holocaust survivor, an honest. How then is he an idiot?

.


----------



## Jroc (May 19, 2011)

Contumacious said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...



Umm..so Norm Chomski is a Jew, there are a lot of wacked out leftist Jews, what does that prove? When i get some time I'll start a thread on it Israel it's founding and the zionist movement. Other than that I could give a shit what these marxists think about anything.


----------



## Contumacious (May 19, 2011)

Jroc said:


> Umm..so Norm Chomski is a Jew, there are a lot of wacked out leftist Jews, what does that prove? When i get some time I'll start a thread on it Israel it's founding and the zionist movement. *Other than that I could give a shit what these marxists think about anything.*



True.

Why be concerned about "wacked out leftist Jews" when you fuckers c*an easily manipulate the US government!!!!!!!!!*

.


----------



## logical4u (May 19, 2011)

bodecea said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



There isn't anything else in the world where people cry, moan, groan and knash their teeth?????


----------



## logical4u (May 19, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Is that like if I walk up to you and slap your face, you will not be offended, angry or defensive, unless you are "guilty"?

Where is that BS flag?


----------



## AllieBaba (May 19, 2011)

logical4u said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 19, 2011)

Jroc said:


> Umm..so Norm Chomski is a Jew, there are a lot of wacked out leftist Jews, what does that prove?



Noam Chomsky can contribute to society by becoming worm food. It will be the first and only contribution the tepid old Stalinist ever made.


----------



## logical4u (May 19, 2011)

Review time:  
Sharia law is being demanded in demonstrations in: Egypt, Tunisia, Libya, Bahrain, Jordon, Syria, Yemen, and more.

Christians and Jews are being selectively tortured, raped and killed in most of those places.

Hundreds of young muslim women are being "honor killed" by their families in India.

Osama Bin Laden is being touted as a martyr with muslims burning USA flags and demanding revenge.

Muslims are trying to "peacefully" walk into Israel (so they can kill them all), to demand land that they deserted decades ago.

Muslims (two arrested in Florida) in this country are supporting terrorists groups and trying to end the Republic of the USA.

Drug cartels in Mexico and Central America are using islamic terrorists' methods to silence enemies.

Iran is working with Venezuela for missile bases located in South America.

There is more evidence (prayer rugs & qurans) found on the southern USA border.  Simple contemplation would point to muslims illegally entering this country (I am sure they are looking to do jobs that Americans will not do, such as .... mass murder).

Not all muslims are doing this.  The major portion of these problems are caused by muslims (extremists, terrorists, or what ever else you want to call them).  Why do dems want to "tolerate" a political system that has NO tolerance for anyone else?  If the KKK called themselves the 'new islamic brotherhood', would you have a problem with them, then?  At what point do you say: your spirituality is free; you political system is poison and will only pollute the entire population of the world?


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 19, 2011)

logical4u said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...




LOL

Funny how you don't see the contradiction in calling out a thread for failing to prove the claims made in the OP when you are in one right now that does the same as it tries to label all democrats as trivializing the threat of RADICAL islam when it has failed to prove that claim. 

In the end 

Logical is still a hack who has yet to cite the specific parts of the bible and the quran required for him to make a point concerning his off topic subject even as he refused to answer questions because he claimed that they were off topic.

Allie is still a liar who wishes to harass muslims by inhibiting their RIGHT to religious freedom because in her own words she can't "outlaw the religion." 

Jester is still a liar who calls other posters liars by pointing out that they interpreted what other posters have said even as he does the same to other posters in order to justify calling them liars. 

Both jester and allie demand that those on the left provide proof of their claims even as they defended and thanked logical who failed to provide anything of substance to support his offtopic subject even as he told me to "look it up"

Logical has tried to demand that he needs to know my specific knowledge of the bible so we can have an "informed discussion" of the topic. However, when I readily admit I know nothing of the quran logical then says he will cite the specifc parts of the quran even as he refuses to do the same where the bible is concerned. If knowledge of the bible is required in order to have an "informed discussion" of the topic then why isn't knowledge of the quran also required?? Why can't logical just cite the parts of both the bible and the quran that apply so a discussion can be had based on that info and he can finally make his point?

These right wing posters have no integrity and are just out to troll and attack other posters who dare to question their right wing propaganda, hypocrisy, spin and lies. They run from their own words, pretend they never said them, allie once even claimed "that's not mine" to a quote of her own words, and they refuse to apply the same standard to both sides of the argument. 

This thread is a bust for them because the point of the OP has NEVER been proven which is probably why the right wingers here were so desperate to change the subject on multiple occasions.  

None of their dishonesty, spin, hypocrisy, avoidance or lame personal attacks will change that fact.


----------



## logical4u (May 19, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 19, 2011)

logical4u said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...


LMAO!


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 19, 2011)

logical4u said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



Thanks for admitting you are lame. Now if you could make your point about your offtopic discussion that would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 19, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...



Good for you laughing at being exposed as a dishonest cowardly hack. LOL 

Tell us again how you define lying as offering an interpretation of what another poster says even as you offer your own interpretations of what other posters say. LOL You are so stupid you don't even realize that you were calling yourself a liar. LOL 

BTW the fact is that the rightwing trolls in this thread have still failed to prove the assertion of the OP that democrats trivialize the threat of radical islam. 

Sorry but you lose as per usual.


----------



## AllieBaba (May 19, 2011)

Good grief, you are unremittingly moronic.


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 19, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> Good grief, you are unremittingly moronic.



Says the moron who tries to argue that actively trying to inhibit the practice of a religion because you can't "outlaw the religion" is not harassment. 

LOL 

Oh and Yes I read your previous response making excuses for the workplace restrictions but that really doesn't address the core of your argument where you admit that you have a desire to "outlaw the religion" however, since you can't "outlaw the religion" you would instead make it harder for them to practice it.



AllieBaba said:


> We can't outlaw the religion, but we can sure as shit bring pressure to bear when it comes to the practice of it.



LOL You can run, but your own words will always catch up to you.


----------



## logical4u (May 19, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 19, 2011)

logical4u said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



So in other words you have no point or else you would have made it by now instead of demanding that I do your work for you?  Got it. 

Thanks for trolling.


----------



## bodecea (May 19, 2011)

logical4u said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...


Well, let's look at your little analogy.   If you were to say that you plan on walking up and slapping anti-American people in the face.....I would not run or be worried in the least.   Why would I be?  I am not anti-American.


People are going to own up to what they believe by their outrage.   No one hear forces anyone else to post.   If you want to rant over something I said...obviously it resonates with you somehow.   As I said....you know who you are.


----------



## AllieBaba (May 19, 2011)

You still haven't provided any evidence of outrage.

No biggie. Just another lie.


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 19, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> Good grief, you are unremittingly moronic.


Quite the insecure lil' Napoleon, no doubt about it.

Watch, here it comes!


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 20, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> You still haven't provided any evidence of outrage.
> 
> No biggie. Just another lie.



And you right wingers in this thread have provided no proof that democrats trivialize the threat of RADICAL islam. 

No biggie. Just another lie.

Thanks for playing.


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 20, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > Good grief, you are unremittingly moronic.
> ...



Aww look at the troll who still lacks the integrity to address or even comment on his own standard of lying and how it applies to him. LOL 

It's kind of like that time on the old msnbc message boards where you tried to blame obama for the drop in the stock market that began before he was even elected. You ran away from that one after being called out too.
Oh and remember that thread that you started where you actually bragged about "keeping track" of the stock market and were laughed at when the market steadilly increased almost every week?? It seemed like every week someone would post asking where you were since you claimed to be "keeping track" and you were nowhere to be found. LOL 

Oh well, running away from your own words is nothing new for you so it's no surprise that you continue the trend even on a new board. LOL


----------



## Chris (May 20, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > What a bizarre post.
> ...



Thanks for reminding me.

I forgot about the two useless wars that cost us trillions of dollars.


----------



## bodecea (May 20, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> You still haven't provided any evidence of outrage.
> 
> No biggie. Just another lie.




You know who you are.  Quite simple, actually.


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 20, 2011)

bodecea said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > You still haven't provided any evidence of outrage.
> ...


Yeah....Now, put up the evidence. Show even one poster on this board who stated they are disappointed........Just one, Bodey.

Surely, you didn't start a thread based on a lie, now did you?

I mean, you wouldn't start a thread and then lie, like you have all over this thread, now would you?


----------



## bodecea (May 20, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



They know who they are....hint:  they are squealing like pigs over this.


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 20, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


I see no one sqealing like pigs.......I see people calling for you to back up your shit with real evidence.

Sooooooo, I assume you can do just that.

Now, go and show us even one example to back up your claim.

C'mon now. Drlilnapoleon, yourself, and a couple of other idiotic lib's up here are looking awfully bad in this thread.........Just one twist and lie after another.......Surely you can break that chain, and at least make yourself look a lil' less like a complete liberal idiot.

C'mon Bodey.......Give us that evidence, please.


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 20, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



LOL It's hilarious how you are still trying to change the subject even as you run away from your own words and standard that shows you to be a LIAR and a hypocrite. 

Tell us again how offering an interpretation of what another poster said is a lie even as you offer your own interpretation of what bod said. LOL 

BTW the implication of OP of this thread still remains unproven so when are you going to start proving that "democrats trivialize the threat from RADICAL islam"? LOL


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 20, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Shut up, Bitch........Nobody's talking to you.....You're useless, except for slappin' around.


----------



## bodecea (May 20, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...




Oh my yes....we can see your worth, Wicked.


----------



## AllieBaba (May 20, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...


 
And yours, Bod.

Again I ask...who, exactly, is squealing and disappointed that bin Ladin is dead?


----------



## TheBrain (May 20, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



Is the disgusting, filthy, dishonorable, lying troll Bode STILL pushing that tired old lie without bothering to show a SINGLE example of a poster who is sad that Bin Laden is dead?


----------



## bodecea (May 20, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



They know who they are.   You can tell because they still harp on it.  It's so upsetting they just keep on and on about it.


----------



## bodecea (May 20, 2011)

TheBrain said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Hey Connie...how's the Crying Game going?


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 20, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



LOL says the hack who called himself a liar but was too stupid to understand it. LOL 

Tell us again how offering an interpretation of what another poster said is a lie even as you offer your own interpretation of what bod said. LOL 

BTW the implication of OP of this thread still remains unproven so when are you going to start proving that "democrats trivialize the threat from RADICAL islam"? LOL


----------



## TheBrain (May 20, 2011)

bodecea said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Who's harping on it, name names ..............


and show quotes to prove it. Believe me , I want to condemn anyone who is sad that that piece of shit is dead. Help me figure out who to condemn.


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 20, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...



To quote shakespeare

He is an idiot whose tale is "full of sound and fury, signifying nothing."


----------



## bodecea (May 20, 2011)

TheBrain said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



You shall know them by their obsessive not letting go weeks later.     (along with a dash of "who?  us?)


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 20, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



One can easilly argue that those who refuse to give this CiC credit for the kill, when the right gave W the credit for capturing saddam and keeping us safe for 7 years when he did none of the guard duty and was not the person who pulled saddam from the spider hole, are a bit disappointed that it happened on obama's watch. They know that he will gain politically from that and a bunch of party first republicans would refuse to give obama credit rather than see him gain from bin ladens death because obama was the CiC who made the call. 

If he had died on a republican president's watch you can bet they would be giddy at the thought of it. However, because it happened on the watch of a democrat whom they despise it's pretty obvious that the right is not happy about the timing.

Edit: I was looking back through the beginning of the "bin laden is DEAD, thread from hell" and I do find it hilarious how many rightwingers were in there arguing that it shouldn't be politicized and that the troops deserve the credit and yet a lot of them are the same ones that I see arguing that W deserves the credit over intelligence gained from "enhnaced interrogation techniques" aka torture. LOL


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 20, 2011)

C'mon Bodey......Put up that evidence.

You're lookin' awfully bad again up here....Just more lies, no evidence.

It's been a BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAD week for you on this board, Bodey.......At least TRY and salvage some digninty from the ashes.

A lil' evidence to back up your claim would be a good start.


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 20, 2011)

bodecea said:


> TheBrain said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Nooooooooo, it doesn't work that way, Bodey.......Give up the posts and prove yourself.

C'mon, i'm bored.......Give me some fuckers to go hammer.......I want posts, and posters.

I mean shit, it's been a good day......Watching Netanyahu school Obama's ass was beyond entertaining but, now i'm bored.......Give up the posts!


----------



## drsmith1072 (May 20, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> C'mon Bodey......Put up that evidence.
> 
> You're lookin' awfully bad again up here....Just more lies, no evidence.
> 
> ...



Dude don't even try it. Even if he posted them you would disappear and come back days later asking for them again. 

After all that is what you did in this thread so it would be no surprise that you would continue the same trend on a different subject. 

Or perhaps I will take your position on logical's arguments and demand that you "look them up" as he demanded that I do for his offtopic argument that you backed him up on? 

So who should provide the proof?? Does the author of the claim have to provide the proof?? If that is the case then you should demand that logical provide the the substance to support his argument instead of demanding that I look it up. LOL 

Damn you morons are so contradictory. LOL


----------



## TheBrain (May 20, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



look, i acknowledge that some people are sad that it was under Obama's watch that Bin Laden got killed. Likewise there are those who are jumping for joy that Obama was POTUS when Bin Laden was killed. BOTH groups are idiots. But NEITHER group would have been saddened by the cock roaches death, they may have been sad about who "got the credit" as it were, but damn near no one is sad that that fucker is dead. You can see the difference in the arguments can't you? 

Bode is and has been arguing that people wish the fucker was still alive. She is a dishonest piece of shit. Are you also, or can you admit that what I said above is true?


----------



## TheBrain (May 20, 2011)

bodecea said:


> TheBrain said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



yep, that's your MO alright, tell a fucking bald faced lie, refuse to address it, then when someone keeps hammering you to be honest, accuse them of being honest. Here's an idea you fucking moron, stop lying every time you put a finger on the keyboard and people will stop accusing you of lying.


----------



## logical4u (May 20, 2011)

How does that go: you know who you are ....



logical4u said:


> Review time:
> Sharia law is being demanded in demonstrations in: Egypt, Tunisia, Libya, Bahrain, Jordon, Syria, Yemen, and more.  The press is touting the overthrowing of these governments as "democratic", even though when real reporting is done, it seems that one dictator is being replaced by another (chosen by the muslim brotherhood)
> 
> Christians and Jews are being selectively tortured, raped and killed in most of those places.  This is not reported by the 'mainstream' media (mostly democrats)
> ...



Update: Our President is now calling for Israel to cooperate with the terrorist organization, Hamas, and to "trust" them with the border security for Israel.  Obama has mislead the public by implying the pre 1967 borders would be acceptable to Israel.  I can think of no more blatant example of dems trivializing muslim extremists.  The Israeli Prime Minister had to publicly, correct the President.  

I will use the KKK analogy again.  If a group that "hates" everyone that doesn't belong to it, and "lynches" any that believe differently (when they can catch them in a defenseless position, the cowards), will you support them if "muslim" is used in the name?


----------



## logical4u (May 20, 2011)

drsmith1072 said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > drsmith1072 said:
> ...



This is for those that read the Bible and are interested in the differences between the Bible and the quran.  There is no books, chapters, or verses.  It is my opinion and logic of what I have read and discussed with others.

Abraham and the Lord made a covenant.  The gift of being the Lord's "chosen" people went to Issac, not Ishmael (as muslims claim).  Jacob recieved the Lord's blessing  (the family blessing was traded to him for a bowl of food by Esau) thru deceit of his father, Issac.  He served his father in law for at least 21 years (possibly as a punishment for that deceit).  When Jacob finally fled from his father in law with two wives and many animals, he was welcomed by Esau (who had gone to live near Ishmael that was raised by the "idol worshipper, Hagar).

Now, if there was a problem and Ishmael was really the chosen and Jacob (with whom the Lord vowed again to bless and claimed as the recipient of the covenant), don't you think Ishmael would have 'ended' Jacob (now re-named as Israel), when he was weak, did not have any major defenses?

The Bible continues:  Jacob's son Joseph is sold into slavery and ends up in Egypt (where there are historical links to his existence).  The Lord sends a "deliverer" to free the Israelis that have been enslaved by the Egyptians.

If Jacob's line was not the Lord's "chosen", why did the Lord send a "deliverer", work miracles, and accompany the Israelis into the desert?
Why did the Lord give the Israelis the ten Commandments (written by His hand) and then instructed them to build an arc to contain them?  Why didn't the Lord empower Ishmael's family with an arc (that could be used to focus the Lord's power on the enemy), or send angels to accompany Ishmael's family into the land of 'milk and honey'?
Why did the Lord, generations later bless King David and his son, Solomon, and promise one of 'theirs' would be "King"?  Of all the stories in the OT, don't you think if the covenant was with Ishmael, there would be some demonstration similar to the Israelis, of the Lord's favor?

Generations later, Yeshua lives.  He is asked by the Canaanite woman for help.  Yeshua tells her that He has come to 'save the Jews'.  If muslims claim that Yeshua is not the son of the Lord, but a prophet, why do they reject His teachings?

Mohammed, the muslim prophet could not be more different from any of the prophets in the OT.  Those men tried to honor the Lord, and went to great lengths and pains to keep from defiling themselves and those around them.  If Mohammed was the Lord's prophet, why did he defile himself and those around him?  There were very specific rituals for cleansing after battle and for marriage.  It appears he made up his own rules that were far from the Lord's.

As you can see drsmith, this takes some research to understand.  It is my viewpoint thru logical review of what I have read, as I understand it.  I have no intention of re-writing the books for you.  You are welcome to comment in a reasonable way.  If all you want to say is lie, lie, lie, you will have defined yourself for all of us.  Here is your chance to show us that you are not as lame/limp as your posts imply.


----------



## Bosun (May 20, 2011)

dhimmitude runs deep with liberal progressives.  it is not hard to understand when one realizes that the liberal progessive movement is a study of mental illness and dementia.....


----------



## Contumacious (May 20, 2011)

logical4u said:


> Update: Our President is now calling for Israel to cooperate with the terrorist organization, Hamas, and to "trust" them with the border security for Israel.  ?



HUH?

Excuse me Retardo, but how much research did you conduct before posting? Or are you a zionist?!?!?!

.


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 20, 2011)

logical4u said:


> How does that go: you know who you are ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not only did Netanyahu correct Obama, he schooled him.......Basically told him to stick it, and then gave that boy a history lesson.........Definitely, recorded moments of embarrassment that should always be archived......The GOP should take it and put it in every campaign ad from now until the election.


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 20, 2011)

Contumacious said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > Update: Our President is now calling for Israel to cooperate with the terrorist organization, Hamas, and to "trust" them with the border security for Israel.  ?
> ...


Retardo?........Seriously, how old are you?

You sound like some freshman college student. Who probably supports Ron Paul.


----------



## Contumacious (May 20, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> he schooled him.......Basically told him to stick it, and then gave that boy a history lesson........



WTF

Time for you to get a grammar lesson:

*prop·a·gan·da*
&#8194; &#8194;[prop-uh-gan-duh] Show IPA
noun
1.
information, ideas, or rumors deliberately spread widely to help or harm a person, group, movement, institution, nation, etc.
2.
the deliberate spreading of such information, rumors, etc.
3.
the particular doctrines or principles propagated by an organization or movement. 

.


----------



## Contumacious (May 20, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



I am 7.

I support Bibi.

.

.


----------



## hellofromwarsaw (May 20, 2011)

Fundies suq- they're 3rd world...


----------



## logical4u (May 20, 2011)

Contumacious said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > Update: Our President is now calling for Israel to cooperate with the terrorist organization, Hamas, and to "trust" them with the border security for Israel.  ?
> ...



Did you listen to his speech????


----------



## hellofromwarsaw (May 20, 2011)

Your problem is with 3rd world barbarians, not Islam---they're actually coming along VERY quickly....STOP MAKING ENEMIES OUT OF PEOPLE  for no reason, strong and wrong small minded misled ones...
   Pakistan at the moment...5000 troops killed fighting Taliban and AlQaeda, many more blown up by them- get a grip and walk a mile in their shoes. (Adventurist chickenhawk morons LOL)


----------



## Contumacious (May 20, 2011)

logical4u said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



Did you read the history of Palestine from 1917 to 1947?!?!?!

.


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 20, 2011)

hellofromwarsaw said:


> Your problem is with 3rd world barbarians, not Islam---they're actually coming along VERY quickly....STOP MAKING ENEMIES OUT OF PEOPLE  for no reason, strong and wrong small minded misled ones...
> Pakistan at the moment...5000 troops killed fighting Taliban and AlQaeda, many more blown up by them- get a grip and walk a mile in their shoes. (Adventurist chickenhawk morons LOL)


What the fuck are you babbling about, fool?

Christ, we have the invasion of the youngin's goin' on.


----------



## logical4u (May 20, 2011)

Contumacious said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...



Do you know that islam is "only" spread thru the sword to gain "territory"?


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 20, 2011)

Contumacious said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...


There's no such thing as Palestine. Never has been.........There are no people know as Palestinians. Never has been.

They are Jordanian squatters, who's own country does not want their sorry asses. And for good reason.


----------



## Contumacious (May 20, 2011)

logical4u said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



HUH?

So the history of Palestine from 1917 to 1947 shows that the Muslims gained territory?

Who knew?

.


----------



## Contumacious (May 20, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



*The Palestine Mandate*

The Council of the League of Nations:

*Whereas the Principal Allied Powers have agreed,* for the purpose of giving effect to the provisions of Article 22 of the Covenant of the League of Nations, to entrust to a Mandatory selected by the said Powers the administration of the territory of Palestine, which formerly belonged to the Turkish Empire, within such boundaries as may be fixed by them; and 

*ART. 7.

The Administration of Palestine shall be responsible for enacting a nationality law. There shall be included in this law provisions framed so as to facilitate the acquisition of Palestinian citizenship by Jews who take up their permanent residence in Palestine. *

.


----------



## hellofromwarsaw (May 20, 2011)

Chickenhawk dittoheads don't NEED to KNOW anything- Strong and WRONG! Pffffft!!


----------



## hellofromwarsaw (May 20, 2011)

Time for another Camp David- buy them off...A port  for Gaza, a tunnel to the West Bank, and buy half the settlements, easy mortgages for palestinians, A Holy Land theme park in Jerusalem run by Norwegians, and 2 billion a year each...MUCH CHEAPER than this...


----------



## logical4u (May 22, 2011)

Contumacious said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...



Are you suggesting the world ignore 1300+ years of history and focus on 3 decades?


----------



## AllieBaba (May 22, 2011)

As we all know, once something is claimed in the name of Islam, it is considered forever and always theirs.


----------



## logical4u (May 23, 2011)

I guess the ones that supported the trivializing decided we wouldn't cave to bullying tactics.


----------



## BlindBoo (May 23, 2011)

logical4u said:


> How does that go: you know who you are ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pre-Update.

No the President has not called for a return to the pre 6 day war borders in 1967.  Nor has he ever implied it.  The US's position on the Israeli/Palestine border has not change since GWB was in office.

The Israeli PM implied that President Obama did say the above, but since we have recording devices we know what was said.

It is Faux outrage  made up by the right for the righties who simply do not check the facts.  If you're outraged, better check the facts of what our President said.


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 23, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > How does that go: you know who you are ....
> ...


Yeah, that's why Netanyahu basically told him to stick it, and then gave that boy a history lesson afterwards.

Look, it happened. It's not going away. And it surely won't be the last time Obama will be schooled by a TRUE leader between now and November of next year.

It is what it is!


----------



## lehr (May 29, 2011)

Jroc said:


> *Senate to Hold Hearings on Anti-Muslim Bigotry*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the war on terror is a distraction - the real war in america is against this communist demokrat party - and jews have voted communist demokrat by 87% since the 30s


----------



## Jroc (Jun 19, 2011)

What a dumbass.. If this person can be a congressmen anybody can.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JBAmPxSI8bo]YouTube - &#x202a;Rep. Sheila Jackson Lee Likens Islamic Radicals to 'Christian Militants' in U.S.&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## hellnotoslavery (Jun 19, 2011)

well look who we have for "President" the apple does not fall far from the tree


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jun 20, 2011)

The anti-Christian bigotry in the liberal mindset drives them to coddle and embrace any religion other than Christianity. They despise the Founder's intent of this nation's laws following Judeo-Christian principle and have for decades tried to rewrite the Constitution as well as revise history in order to erase any and all vestiges of God. The latest attempt was NBC intentionally editing out, "One nation under God." Liberalism is a cult, a form of religion.. the Anti-God religion and party. If it's vile, mocks God and his word the left loves it. eg.. Abortion, homosexuality, throwing prayer out of school, so on and so on.


----------



## GoneBezerk (Jun 20, 2011)

Liberals are just dumb people and evil people in various levels. They think they can talk with bad people to change their minds or they actually think befriending terrorists and their supporters will get them votes in the end from the muslim community. 

They are dumb enough to believe their own lies and shit.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 20, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



Fascinating.....


----------



## hellnotoslavery (Jun 21, 2011)

their has never been any Palestine or Palestinians and their will never be any Palestine.
Israel will never be divided not a damn thing Ochamberlain can do about


----------



## hellnotoslavery (Jun 21, 2011)

their has never been any Palestine or Palestinians and their will never be any Palestine.
Israel will never be divided not a damn thing Ochamberlain can do about


----------



## BlindBoo (Jun 21, 2011)

hellnotoslavery said:


> their has never been any Palestine or Palestinians and their will never be any Palestine.
> Israel will never be divided not a damn thing Ochamberlain can do about




It's the thread that will never die.

Beg to differ.

The mandates for Mesopotamia, Syria and *Palestine* were assigned by the Supreme Court of the League of Nations at its San Remo meeting in April 1920. Negotiations between Great Britain and the United States with regard to the *Palestine* mandate were successfully concluded in May 1922, and approved by the Council of the League of Nations in July 1922. The mandates for *Palestine* and Syria came into force simultaneously on September 29, 1922. In this document, the League of Nations recognized the "*historical connection of the Jewish people with Palestine*" and the "grounds for reconstituting their national home in that country

Modern History Sourcebook: League of Nations: The Mandate for Palestine, July 24, 1922

Just to be clear, the intent was to create a Jewish National Home inside  Palestine as Palestinian citizens.  Kinda hard for them to make that call if Palestine didn't exist isn't it?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 21, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> The mandates for Mesopotamia, Syria and *Palestine* were assigned by the Supreme Court of the League of Nations at its San Remo meeting in April 1920.



What have you done for the Mesopotamian people? Have you demanded "Mesopotamia for Mesopotamians?" Do you donate to the "Mesopotamian Liberation Organization?"

(You might want to clean the blood up - seems you've shot yourself in the foot....)


----------



## BlindBoo (Jun 21, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > The mandates for Mesopotamia, Syria and *Palestine* were assigned by the Supreme Court of the League of Nations at its San Remo meeting in April 1920.
> ...



That mandate (mesopotamina) was for the area we now know as Iraq.

The MLO was kinda funny.  

But it was even funnier that you didn't know it was Iraq.

And here I was all set to clean up all the blood and brain matter after you shot yourself in the head up there, but much to my amazement, there was no brain matter at all.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 21, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> That mandate (mesopotamina) was for the area we now know as Iraq.



That mandate (Palestine) was for the area we now know as Jordan. (Also the two little specs known as Israel and Lebanon.)



> The MLO was kinda funny.



The PLO isn't funny at all....



> But it was even funnier that you didn't know it was Iraq.



Of course I didn't.

Say - where was the Mesopotamian Parthenon? You know, that Kaaba thingy? That in Iraq?



> And here I was all set to clean up all the blood and brain matter after you shot yourself in the head up there, but much to my amazement, there was no brain matter at all.



Oh, you think your ahead on points, do you?

ROFL.....


----------



## bodecea (Jun 21, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > That mandate (mesopotamina) was for the area we now know as Iraq.
> ...


----------



## hellnotoslavery (Jun 21, 2011)

Again their never was a Palestine and their never will be a Palestine.
Israel will never be divided Israel has been their since the dawn of time and never be defeated get use to it. Israel will Sink the Muslim Flotilla of Rape/Death and Destruction Not a Damn thing Odumbo or the Muslim run UN can do about it. If need be Israel will Retake the west bank and Gaza strip.
Israels Leader schooled obdumo once and he will do it again


----------



## hellnotoslavery (Jun 21, 2011)

Again their never was a Palestine and their never will be a Palestine.
Israel will never be divided Israel has been their since the dawn of time and never be defeated get use to it. Israel will Sink the Muslim Flotilla of Rape/Death and Destruction Not a Damn thing Odumbo or the Muslim run UN can do about it. If need be Israel will Retake the west bank and Gaza strip.
Israels Leader schooled obdumo once and he will do it again


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 22, 2011)

bodecea said:


>



Drunk already, huh?

I suppose that were I you, I'd drink my life away as well...


----------



## Wicked Jester (Jun 24, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Drunk AND stupid.......It's that dual pattern that follows that lying poser wherever it goes.


----------



## Mr.Nick (Jun 24, 2011)

Jroc said:


> *Senate to Hold Hearings on Anti-Muslim Bigotry*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because progressives subscribe to the notion that their "enemies enemy is their friend."

They've been brainwashed with the notion that conservative Christianity is the absolute worst and oppressive religion on the planet.

Progressives don't know one fucking thing about Islam other than the notion they want to kill their enemy (old white male Christians) therefore they're on board...

The ironic part is that progressive liberals are the REASON why Islam has beef with the US and our culture..

Feminism
Gay rights
Reproductive Rights
Freedom of speech
Freedom of expression
Freedom of NON-religion

Then the progressive communists attempt to label Christian Conservatives as oppressive??? 

Under Sharia Law what progressives deem to be "normal" carries a death sentence under Islamic Sharia Law..

Yet its the progressives defending this Sharia bullshit......

Its very ironic, if not blatantly hypocritical - and only so out of HATE for Christian conservatives...


----------



## BlindBoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Mr.Nick said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > *Senate to Hold Hearings on Anti-Muslim Bigotry*
> ...



Why did Ronnie Raygun support Saddam Hussein?

No they don't.

Who?  Name some names of liberal/progressive that support Sharia Laws in the USA.

What a bunch of bullshit.


----------



## logical4u (Jun 30, 2011)

Mr.Nick said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > *Senate to Hold Hearings on Anti-Muslim Bigotry*
> ...


----------



## Mr.Nick (Jul 8, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



Iranian hostage crisis.......

Big bad Russians getting their communist asses drained financially via the Afghan War...

As a matter of fact - the Soviet/Afghan war is a fantastic example of the economic failures of communism/socialism... The Soviets couldn't generate enough resources/money for their war and Reagan knew that, because communism/socialism is meant to sustain - not create or generate wealth. 

Reagan played Osama like a clown - Reagan used those asshats like tools or cannon fodder.

Of course in Afghanistan those clowns are using the same weaponry used during the Afghan/Soviet war (AK-47's) to kill US soldiers...

There is more to it than that but thats a brief synopsis of why...


----------



## logical4u (Jul 9, 2011)

Where are the dems protesting this?

Sex Slavery OK in Islam, Says Female Kuwaiti Politician [PHOTO] [VIDEO] - International Business Times


Sex slaves are OK in Islam, according to a former candidate for the Kuwaiti parliament, who is advocating for the legalization of sex slavery.

SHE-- that's right, folks-- is the hot topic on the Gulfi presses.


A woman, dressed in headscarf, takes part in a "Beauty of Chechen woman" march in Groznyd dress in the city
In a video posted on YouTube earlier this year [see below], Salwa Al-Mutairi proclaimed that a sex slave trade would prevent Kuwait's Muslim men from extramarital sexual activity, explaining that a purchase transaction for a sex partner would be tantamount to marriage.

"We want our youth to be protected from adultery," she said.

Mutairi claimed that on a recent trip to Mecca, she spoke with several muftis, or Muslim religious scholars, who believe that there is a basis for the purchase of concubines in the shariah, or Islamic holy law.

She gave the example of Haroun al-Rashid, the third caliph or head of state of the Islamic Abbasid Empire, is rumored to have had some 2,000 concubines. 


Appropriate candidates for the sex trade would be Muslim women from war-torn countries like Chechnya, Mutairi suggested.

Mutairi is married.


----------



## Jroc (Jul 9, 2011)

logical4u said:


> Where are the dems protesting this?
> 
> Sex Slavery OK in Islam, Says Female Kuwaiti Politician [PHOTO] [VIDEO] - International Business Times
> 
> ...



Liberals are always silent when it comes to the subjugation and persecution of women by these people, It doesnt fit their agenda.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 9, 2011)

Actually, it does.

Liberals hold women in very low esteem. They want to see them knocked up young, so they can have their state funded abortions, drop out of school, and become a solid voting base for the very engine that keeps them down.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 9, 2011)

Jroc said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > Where are the dems protesting this?
> ...



which agenda is that considering that ?NOW is a liberal organization and has stated that all women of the world need to be treated fairly.
I have stated that it is not only Muslims which abuse their women but many other societies including the US of A.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 9, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> Actually, it does.
> 
> Liberals hold women in very low esteem. They want to see them knocked up young, so they can have their state funded abortions, drop out of school, and become a solid voting base for the very engine that keeps them down.



well look who came out from under their rock. I believe it is conservatives that like to have their women follow behind them according to the Bible and barefoot and pregnant. Conservatives kids drop out of school have abortions, commit adultery, fornicate, it is not a political party that motivates these things, it is human interaction on a social scale.


----------



## hellofromwarsaw (Jul 9, 2011)

Pub dupes!! That is some incredibly dumb stuff!!


----------



## Jroc (Jul 10, 2011)

Moonglow said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



The agenda of liberalism idiot..maybe you can show me were NOW has stood for women's rights in the muslim world? Maybe you can show me were NOW has stood up for Sarah Palin or the Women that Bill Clinton abused? It didn't happen. Get your head out of your ass.


----------



## rdean (Jul 10, 2011)

Republicans let Bin Laden go.  It took Democrats to catch him.


----------



## CitizenPained (Jul 10, 2011)

When will Christians understand that they're not persecuted in the US just because they have lost the right to persecute everyone else?


----------



## Jroc (Jul 10, 2011)

rdean said:


> Republicans let Bin Laden go.  It took Democrats to catch him.



It took our military to catch him idiot. I know you'd like to think Obama went in there personally, but our "great leader" would have probably preferred to end the whole damn operation if not for the politics of it.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 11, 2011)

Moonglow said:


> I believe it is conservatives that like to have their women follow behind them according to the Bible and barefoot and pregnant.



Yes, of course you believe that. You're a fucking retard who gets his ideas from HuffingPo and KOS.

Of course you can't show examples or evidence - but hey, to a leftist bigot like you, evidence means nothing.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 11, 2011)

CitizenPained said:


> When will Christians understand that they're not persecuted in the US just because they have lost the right to persecute everyone else?



When will leftists understand that it isn't okay to promote the sexual enslavement of women just because they hate Christians and want to promote Islam?


----------



## bodecea (Jul 11, 2011)

CitizenPained said:


> When will Christians understand that they're not persecuted in the US just because they have lost the right to persecute everyone else?



This seems to be the sticking point for them, doesn't it?


----------



## bodecea (Jul 11, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> CitizenPained said:
> 
> 
> > When will Christians understand that they're not persecuted in the US just because they have lost the right to persecute everyone else?
> ...



Name the leftists here who are promoting the sexual enslavement of women.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 11, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Name the leftists here who are promoting the sexual enslavement of women.



Moonglowm Hellfromwarsaw, Rdean and Citizenpained.

You fascists have no standards. You are at war against American culture, you will promote and protect ANYTHING, including sexual slavery, as long as you think it hampers or harms American culture.

Your priority is clear - any wrong is acceptable as long as the war on American culture is pursued.


----------



## uscitizen (Jul 11, 2011)

Why do Democrats Trivialize The Threat From Radical Islam 


Simple to compensate for the right wingers overly fearful paniky reaction to Islam.
the entire Iraq war happened becuase of over reaction.   And how many lives were lost and how much money wasted?


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 11, 2011)

Oh great, more non-facts presented as *truth*.

Thanks for that!


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 11, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> Why do Democrats Trivialize The Threat From Radical Islam
> 
> 
> Simple to compensate for the right wingers overly fearful paniky reaction to Islam.
> the entire Iraq war happened becuase of over reaction.   And how many lives were lost and how much money wasted?



Did fearmongering of Islam come into play in the decision to attack Iraq?

You bet your ass

Did fear and hatred drive the supposed ground zero mosque protests?

You bet your ass


----------



## bodecea (Jul 11, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Name the leftists here who are promoting the sexual enslavement of women.
> ...



Ok, link where they have done this promoting of the sexual enslavement of women.



> You fascists have no standards. You are at war against American culture, you will promote and protect ANYTHING, including sexual slavery, as long as you think it hampers or harms American culture.
> 
> Your priority is clear - any wrong is acceptable as long as the war on American culture is pursued.



I thought we were communists...or marxists....or something.

Oh, wait....that's right, it's Monday.   Today we're Facists......tomorrow we're Marxists.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 11, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Why do Democrats Trivialize The Threat From Radical Islam
> ...



This story always amazed me:

Ambassador: Bush Didn&#8217;t Know There Were Two Sects of Islam


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 11, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Ok, link where they have done this promoting of the sexual enslavement of women.



http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...hreat-from-radical-islam-195.html#post3840717

You know, you're not the sharpest sponge in the bottom of the sink....




> I thought we were communists...or marxists....or something.



Obama has led you in the ways of fascism - a more workable command economy.

You DO understand that Obamacare is the textbook definition of fascism?

Of course you don't.....



> Oh, wait....that's right, it's Monday.   Today we're Facists......tomorrow we're Marxists.



Monday through Sunday, you are and will be sheeple.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 11, 2011)

bodecea said:


> This story always amazed me:
> 
> Ambassador: Bush Didnt Know There Were Two Sects of Islam



Yeah, but you're kind of stupid so it's no surprise that slander is enough to enthrall you....


----------



## CitizenPained (Jul 11, 2011)

Radical anything is a threat. Democrats don't trivialize 'radical Islam'. What they apparently value, however, is the idea that we live in a pluralistic democratic society that doesn't encourage hate speech.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 11, 2011)

CitizenPained said:


> Radical anything is a threat. Democrats don't trivialize 'radical Islam'.



They don't trivialize it, they view it as their greatest ally?



> What they apparently value, however, is the idea that we live in a pluralistic democratic society that doesn't encourage hate speech.



Unless it is hate speech against the right, Christians, whites or Sarah Palin......


----------



## CitizenPained (Jul 11, 2011)

I don't know of any elected officials that engage in hate speech against Christians. I certainly don't.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 12, 2011)

CitizenPained said:


> I don't know of any elected officials that engage in hate speech against Christians. I certainly don't.



So you can't conceive of democrat hate speech against Christians - because Christians deserve it?


----------



## bodecea (Jul 12, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, link where they have done this promoting of the sexual enslavement of women.
> ...



Still not seeing any evidence of your assertion.   Of course, you know and I know you make silly little accusations with no evidence.   It's what you do.   That's why your words are not taken seriously...but are taken with a hardy chuckle.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 12, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Still not seeing any evidence of your assertion.



Aren't you one who claims to have seen no evidence of perjury by Clinton?




> Of course, you know and I know you make silly little accusations with no evidence.



We both know quite the opposite. We know that you ignore all fact and evidence and bleat the party mantra

The sum total of your posts is "Ohhh Bahhhh Bahhhh Bahhh MAHHHH."


----------



## George Costanza (Jul 12, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> CitizenPained said:
> 
> 
> > Radical anything is a threat. Democrats don't trivialize 'radical Islam'.
> ...



Question: Is there ANY criticism of either the Right, Christians, whites or Sarah Palin you would NOT characterize as "hate speech"?


----------



## George Costanza (Jul 12, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> CitizenPained said:
> 
> 
> > When will Christians understand that they're not persecuted in the US just because they have lost the right to persecute everyone else?
> ...



What is the basis for your opinion in this regard - other than the mere fact that it is your opinion?  Can you produce any FACTUAL basis?


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 12, 2011)

_*Why do Democrats Trivialize The Threat From Radical Islam *_


Because they are dealing with a much greater threat to America:  Radical Republicans.


----------



## cbirch2 (Jul 12, 2011)

Because its fucking useless.

I thought the general thought behind the conservative ideology is that the government is horrible at fine tuning peoples daily lives. You will never stop a group of 3 muslims making a bomb in a garage, just like youll never stop people from doing drugs. 

Whats even worse is that were spending hundreds of billions of dollars destroying five different muslim countries with troops and drones to pursue a goal that will never work. 

What needs to happen is widespread *education and modernization* in the arab world. Until that moment nothing will ever change. This might be that point. I think the internet has provided a conduit to the rest of the world for middle eastern youth. In Egypt theyre protesting again, in large numbers too. Thats impressive.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 12, 2011)

George Costanza said:


> What is the basis for your opinion in this regard



The posts by the leftists here.

When presented with facts pertaining to the acceptance and promotion of sexual slavery in Islam - in a modern Islamic nation, the leftist react by attacking Christians.

Clearly the goal is to obfuscate the issue by attacking the usual enemies of the party. Also clear is that leftists, at least those posting in this thread, could care less about the victimization and rape of women, covering for their allies in radical Islam being the only goal.

Reread what your fellow leftists posted - see if you can find any hint of condemnation of Islam for exploiting women as sexual slaves, see if you can find even a hint of disapproval:  OR do they instantly attack Christians in hopes of distracting from the issue and covering up the crimes of their allies?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 12, 2011)

George Costanza said:


> Question: Is there ANY criticism of either the Right, Christians, whites or Sarah Palin you would NOT characterize as "hate speech"?



Do you view criticism of skin color to be legitimate? 

{Late night TV host David Letterman "joked" that during their recent trip to New York, Alaska Gov. Sarah Palin's daughter "was knocked up by Alex Rodriguez" during a Yankees baseball game. The next night Letterman said that the hardest part of Palin's trip was "keeping Eliot Spitzer away from her daughter."}

Letterman "Jokes" About Palin's Daughter

Pretty cool, huh?

I mean, if she doesn't want her 14 year old daughter called a whore on national TV by DNC operatives, she shouldn't be an enemy of the party. It's her fault for not obeying the party and speaking the words the party approves of - right?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 12, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> Because they are dealing with a much greater threat to America:  Radical Republicans.



There we have it.

Flying planes into buildings is all good with you fascist fucks - opposing Obama is what you really want to fight!

Thank you for illustrating what a fucking scumbag you, and leftists in general are.


----------



## Dr.Drock (Jul 12, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Because they are dealing with a much greater threat to America:  Radical Republicans.
> ...



Sadly I agree with him to a point, but he only went halfway.

Republicans AND democrats are a far bigger threat to this country than anything else.


----------



## Kuros (Jul 12, 2011)

Why do Republicans trivialize the threat from Anthropogenic Global Climate Change?

Both AGCC and Radical Islam are threats, but neither is as present nor imminent as our budget woes.


----------



## BlindBoo (Jul 12, 2011)

Mr.Nick said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Nick said:
> ...



Raygun was a progressive liberal!  Good job at pointing that out Nick.

\Or maybe the pseudo-cons are the ones brainwashed?


----------



## BlindBoo (Jul 12, 2011)

Jroc said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > Where are the dems protesting this?
> ...



Yeah sure, that's why liberals have fought for equal rights and protection for women for a century. Furthermore I don't know of a single liberal/progressive who would befriend Islam becuase Islam is an alleged enemy of Christianity.  Not one.  Can you name one?


----------



## BlindBoo (Jul 12, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> CitizenPained said:
> 
> 
> > When will Christians understand that they're not persecuted in the US just because they have lost the right to persecute everyone else?
> ...



When will you ever post the name of some leftists who promotes sexual enslavement of women or who promote Islam because they hate Christianity?

You're a liar, and not very good one.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 12, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > CitizenPained said:
> ...



He can't....we know it, he knows it.....but he will keep playing his lying game.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 12, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...


 
Sky Dancer.


----------



## Dr.Drock (Jul 12, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



That's incorrect, both the Q'uran and Bible preach that gays deserve to burn in hell, of course she wouldn't side with any religion that promotes that.


----------



## shintao (Jul 12, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> George Costanza said:
> 
> 
> > What is the basis for your opinion in this regard
> ...



It is a World Wide problem occurring to women, with or without religious entanglements. We call it domestic violence. Go check the stats on that.


----------



## BlindBoo (Jul 12, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



I looked at a few of Sky Dancers post and I don't see where she/he befriends Islam.  Definantely anti-religionist which of course includes Muslim extremist.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 12, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> Yeah sure, that's why liberals have fought for equal rights and protection for women for a century.



Fighting to increase the number of abortions performed does nothing to help women abducted and sold into slavery in the Muslim world.

I understand that you leftists have your priorities...



> Furthermore I don't know of a single liberal/progressive who would befriend Islam becuase Islam is an alleged enemy of Christianity.  Not one.  Can you name one?



Bodecea, Rdean, Synthaholic - probably can add BlindBoo to that list..


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 12, 2011)

Georgephillip, Ravi, grump, the list is endless.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 14, 2011)

Bill Maher Fears Islam Taking Over The World; It&#8217;s OK, Bill Is Liberal


----------



## bodecea (Jul 14, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah sure, that's why liberals have fought for equal rights and protection for women for a century.
> ...



You lie so easily.   You must have been taught how to do it naturally at a young age.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 14, 2011)

shintao said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > George Costanza said:
> ...



You've trivialized radical Islam in your post by attempting to equalize domestic violence with the hard line crazy radicals insane brutality against women.

Oh and also Islamic courts. The UAE courts have ruled that a husband may beat his wife and his children as long as he leaves no marks.

Are you getting the reality of this?

Does this world wide problem that has nothing to do with religion include stoning to death for the crime of adultery because you were raped? Let's see. What religion does this?

Presbyterians? Maybe Southern Baptists? Mormons? Let's see....

*   Somalian rape victim, 13, stoned to death

 Chris McGreal, Africa correspondent The Guardian, Monday 3 November 2008 An Islamist rebel administration in Somalia has had a 13-year-old girl stoned to death for adultery after the child's father reported that she was raped by three men.

Amnesty International said al-Shabab militia, which controls the southern city of Kismayo, arranged for 50 men to stone Aisha Ibrahim Duhulow in front of about 1,000 spectators. A lorry load of stones was brought to the stadium for the killing. 

Amnesty said Duhulow struggled with her captors and had to be forcibly carried into the stadium. 

"At one point during the stoning, Amnesty International has been told by numerous eyewitnesses that nurses were instructed to check whether Aisha Ibrahim Duhulow was still alive when buried in the ground. 

They removed her from the ground, declared that she was, and she was replaced in the hole where she had been buried for the stoning to continue," the human rights group said. 

It continued: "Inside the stadium, militia members opened fire when some of the witnesses to the killing attempted to save her life, and shot dead a boy who was a bystander."
*



If you want a real eyeopener you should go to one of my favorite sites Women against Shariah. They are pretty awesome. I personally have been involved with muslim women's rights since the mid 90's. 

Here's their mission statement and a link for you. 

MISSION STATEMENT
It is our position that shariah law imposes second class status on women and is incompatible with the standards of liberal Western societies and the basic principles of human rights that include equality under the law and the protection of individual freedoms.

The shariah code mandates the complete authority of men over women, including the control of their movement, education, marital options, clothing, bodies, place of residence and all other aspects of their existence. Further, it calls for the beating, punishment, and murder of women who dont comply with shariah requirements.

 In our efforts to stem the encroachment of shariah in the West, we are focusing on the following objectives: 
Education of the American public about the inherent human rights violations and the attempt to undermine or replace U.S. law and American statutes with Islamic shariah 


Publicizing of important issues related to sharia requirements such as honor killings, forced marriages, child marriage, polygamy, female genital mutilation, violence against women, etc. 
Alerting policy makers and legislators to potential human rights and equal rights violations and working toward the development of possible remedies and legal actions 
Building coalitions with like-minded organizations to develop policy initiatives and interventions for victims of shariah. "

www.womenagainstshariah.com

If you care about women and womens rights you should really investigate this website thoroughly.

It will convince you that what muslim women face is far more than "domestic violence".

And by no means am I trivializing domestic violence, but our version of domestic violence is very different than radical hardline Islams treatment of women.

EDIT TO ADD: Just a note. The men who raped the child were never prosecuted. Only the 13 year old rape victim was punished for adultery.

* Duhulow's father told Amnesty that when they tried to report her rape to the militia, the child was accused of adultery and detained. None of the men Duhulow accused was arrested.*


----------



## cbirch2 (Jul 14, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah sure, that's why liberals have fought for equal rights and protection for women for a century.
> ...



Its the right for a women to do what she wants with her own body. Im not sure how you can say that by giving women the right to abort were somehow restricting the rights of women.


----------



## logical4u (Jul 16, 2011)

CitizenPained said:


> When will Christians understand that they're not persecuted in the US just because they have lost the right to persecute everyone else?



Links, evidence?

Please list those that were beheaded by those wacko Christians.  Don't forget to list those that were raped by several Christian men telling them they would be raped until they converted.  And list those that had family members kidnapped and brutally murdered by Christians in the name of their god to force others to put their puppets in government.


Waiting....


----------



## logical4u (Jul 16, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > CitizenPained said:
> ...



Everyone that claims islam is a "religion" of peace, while failing to mention that it is a "system" of deceit, destruction, and death.


----------



## logical4u (Jul 16, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Why do Democrats Trivialize The Threat From Radical Islam
> ...



Wonder if the reporter that was raped in Egypt "fears" those that belong to that "religion" of peace?  Think that might be an over reaction?

1D10T


----------



## logical4u (Jul 16, 2011)

CitizenPained said:


> Radical anything is a threat. Democrats don't trivialize 'radical Islam'. What they apparently value, however, is the idea that we live in a pluralistic democratic society that doesn't encourage hate speech.



Apparently, they don't let the facts get in the way of a good story, either.


----------



## logical4u (Jul 16, 2011)

CitizenPained said:


> I don't know of any elected officials that engage in hate speech against Christians. I certainly don't.



Does a certain quote about clinging to the guns and Bibles when encountering people that look different mean, anything, anything to you?


----------



## logical4u (Jul 16, 2011)

Kuros said:


> Why do Republicans trivialize the threat from Anthropogenic Global Climate Change?
> 
> Both AGCC and Radical Islam are threats, but neither is as present nor imminent as our budget woes.



Tell us how to reverse AGCC.  Tell us what we can do (besides kill off half the population of the globe) to stop AGCC.  Why is it , that only this country is expected to do something about it?   Why don't those that oppose AGCC go to China and protest their polluting?

I can tell you.  It is called: American resources.  You, your production, your children and their production will be taxed in the name of AGCC.  It will support some intellectual Ponzi scheme like the UN to bilk resources off working people, so the intellectual "elites" can pretend like they are super wealthy on our dime.

Tell us how to stop radical islam.   We know how to stop it.  We just have no leaders with the intestinal fortitude to do it.  What happens if we stop radical islam?  I can tell you: we have less deceit, less destruction and less death.  

You would think the dems would be all over that, but, sadly, no, no, they prefer causes where you can see no solutions (no accountablity), and can reach deeper into taxpayer pockets each year claiming a benefit that never materializes.  The real threats, they prefer to leave to republicans, and then criticize how they did the job.


----------



## logical4u (Jul 16, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



Is this your idea of citicizing islam for encouraging women being forced into sexual slavery?


----------



## logical4u (Jul 16, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



Will you get fireworks or silence?


----------



## logical4u (Jul 16, 2011)

shintao said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > George Costanza said:
> ...



Example of trivialization of islam barbaric behavior


----------



## logical4u (Jul 16, 2011)

cbirch2 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



I am just shocked that you, you don't get this.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 18, 2011)

cbirch2 said:


> Its the right for a women to do what she wants with her own body.



Abortion isn't done to the woman's body - it is the deliberate killing of a separate and distinct being: One with unique DNA and brain-waves.

If women want to go have their own arms and legs torn off, or have scalpel plunged into the back of their own skulls, I fully support their right to do so. When they do it to others, I draw the line.

"Your right to swing your arm ends at the tip of my nose." - Murray Rothbard.


----------



## BlindBoo (Jul 18, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah sure, that's why liberals have fought for equal rights and protection for women for a century.
> ...



Coming from a known liar like your I find your answer duboius.  I can only speak for myself and I think the belief in a super natural being is a holdover from the Dark Ages regardless of the flavor of supersitition.  Now if that is befriending Islam because it is an alleged enemy Christianity, then color me pink and tickle my ass with feather.......


----------



## BlindBoo (Jul 18, 2011)

logical4u said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



Islam is a superstitious belief system design to control the masses.  Everyone should cast of the shackles of superstition, including Islamic women.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 18, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> Coming from a known liar like your I find you answer duboius.



One of us is a known liar - everyone here knows that the one who is, isn't me.



> I can only speak for myself and I think the belief in a super natural being is a holdover from the Dark Ages regardless of the flavor of supersitition.



Who cares? You never miss a chance to promote Islam, regardless. That your motives are based on the "enemy of my enemy" principle changes nothing,

Here we have a case of an Islamic woman promoting and supporting the practice of sexual slavery in Islam. Do you criticize her? Do you express outrage?

Nope, you attack Christians. Yes, you stop short of openly endorsing her, but you sure have no criticism - these are your allies, after all - you'll do nothing to offend them.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 18, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Coming from a known liar like your I find you answer duboius.
> ...


There you go, lying again.


Yay!   Now I know I was spot on!   Allie Baba the crazy lady just negged me again!   (She cannot STAND hearing the Truth....it burns her ears)


----------



## BlindBoo (Jul 18, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Coming from a known liar like your I find you answer duboius.
> ...



I make the same claim for both religions, that is their deity and major prophet (or in Christians the offspring of their deity) to be supernatural beings (non-existant).  Is that promoting their religion over Christianity?

How does denying the divinity of their "God" (or yours) promote Islam?


----------



## Dr.Drock (Jul 18, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Coming from a known liar like your I find you answer duboius.
> ...



"Islam is a superstitious belief system design to control the masses. Everyone should cast of the shackles of superstition, including Islamic women. "

I'm not sure how you can read that and think Boo is ok with, promotes or is neutral on Islam or people being muslims.

Seems clear to me that Boo wants Islam done away with for good.  I do too.

Now just because we want the same with all of man's superstitious religions, doesn't mean we promote one or the other.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 18, 2011)

bodecea said:


> There you go, lying again.



So, in your alleged mind, "lying" is defined as being an enemy of the party?

Yeah, I guess I already knew this...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 18, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> I make the same claim for both religions,



Of course you do; which is about as legitimate as if I made the same claim for the democratic party and Khmer Rouge.

When you claim equivalence between a violent and bloodthirsty religion that engages in daily terror attacks to one that condemns any acts of violence, we should nod and wink.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 18, 2011)

Dr.Drock said:


> "Islam is a superstitious belief system design to control the masses. Everyone should cast of the shackles of superstition, including Islamic women. "
> 
> I'm not sure how you can read that and think Boo is ok with, promotes or is neutral on Islam or people being muslims.



Well, it's real simple - instead of condemning the practice of Islam capturing women and forcing them into lives as sex slaves, Boo just takes a shot at belief in general.

This isn't that hard to grasp, drop your bigotry for a moment and it becomes instantly clear.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 18, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > There you go, lying again.
> ...



There you go again.....you just can't help lying, can you?   Is it hereditary?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 18, 2011)

bodecea said:


> There you go again.....you just can't help lying, can you?   Is it hereditary?



You sure are a retard, Bode.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 18, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > There you go again.....you just can't help lying, can you?   Is it hereditary?
> ...



Honey, even if that were true, mentally retarded people still out think you by leaps and bounds.


----------



## logical4u (Jul 18, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



Would you please list all those Christians that are openly promoting "sex slaves" to keep young men from straying away from their religion?

Would you please list the Christians that are teaching that using sex slaves will keep you faithful to your religion?

Condemning anyone that is religious while "one" religion is responsible for the majority of violence in the world today, is kind of like outlawing nuts because one person has allergies to peanuts (and yes I know they are not nuts, hence the comparison).  It makes everyone pay a price to avoid the discomfort of one person taking responsibility for their own problems.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 19, 2011)

logical4u said:


> It makes everyone pay a price to avoid the discomfort of one person taking responsibility for their own problems.



That pretty well defines leftism in a nutshell. (Pun intended.)


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 19, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Honey, even if that were true, mentally retarded people still out think you by leaps and bounds.



Bode, you can't "out think" a pet rock.


----------



## BlindBoo (Jul 19, 2011)

logical4u said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



So you think it is their religion that makes them commit violent political acts?

"Ancient History": U.S. Conduct in the Middle East Since World War II and the Folly of Intervention | Sheldon L. Richman | Cato Institute: Policy Analysis

I disagree.  I think the Radical Islamics use their holy book to con their followers into believing that their acts are justified.  I think if Christian nations were put in the same opressive state that the Ottaman Empire was I think some of the verses in the Bible would be used to justify resistance as well.


----------



## logical4u (Jul 19, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



Still waiting for those Christian lists of victims and the violent teachings from the places of worship.  The muslims will not seperate their spiritual from their system of death, destruction and deciet, so yes, since the culture of death will not be seperated by those that claim to follow "the religion of peace", it IS THEIR RELIGION.
Now please list where Christians are doing anything remotely similar in "the name of their Lord".


----------



## Jroc (Jul 19, 2011)

logical4u said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



In the mind of the leftists, all religions are the same.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 19, 2011)

Jroc said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



And....?


----------



## Jroc (Jul 19, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



Statement of fact, thanks for agreeing with me.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 20, 2011)

Thank god we have Herman Cain protecting us from Islam


----------



## BlindBoo (Jul 20, 2011)

logical4u said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



Your request has nothing to do with what I've posted.


----------



## logical4u (Jul 20, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



What was the "religion" of the Ottaman Empire?


----------



## logical4u (Jul 20, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



That would be why, ..... democrats trivialize the threat from radical islam.  They are so busy looking at the "forest" , that they can't see the "trees".


----------



## logical4u (Jul 20, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



You have repeatedly implied that islam has no more problems than Christianity.  I am simply asking you to back it up with some evidence.  Good dodge, though.  When questioned on Islam, you go out of your way to include Christianity (even though it wasn't mentioned).  It looks like you are "trivializing radical islam" by "implying" Christianity is the same.  Provide the proof/evidence.

If you prefer, go the other way: where are islamic charities assisting the "down trodden" with no expectation of servitude to islam?  Where does islam, lead by example?  Which dictator would you like to elevate as a shining example of the magnamity of islamic leaders?


----------



## BlindBoo (Jul 21, 2011)

logical4u said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



Nonesense.  Feel free to post my replies where I imply that at all.  The simularities are in their beliefs of many super natural creatures as they share the same mythology with Christians.  Not the actions of the (or the threat of) the radical Islamics.  That threat is very real and I don't think the Democrats trivialize it at all.


----------



## logical4u (Jul 21, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



The Ottaman empire was run by muslims.  The ME, the far East, and Africa are all crying about colonialism (similar to what was done by the Ottamans).  Why do you defend (trivialize) a "system" that proclaims it will colonize the entire world?


----------



## logical4u (Jul 21, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



Satanists share "simularities" with Christians.  Are you saying we should welcome their ritual killings as you want to welcome muslim ritual killings?


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Aug 6, 2011)

logical4u said:


> Satanists share "simularities" with Christians.  Are you saying we should welcome their ritual killings as you want to welcome muslim ritual killings?


I guess some ritualistic-killings are....



> .....*better than others**.*


----------



## Wicked Jester (Aug 8, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Seeing as though you are the biggest liar on this fuckin' board, why don't you enlighten us all?........Do you come from a long line of liars and posers, or are you the first in your lineage?


----------



## Dr.Drock (Aug 8, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



Best post of the thousands in here.


----------



## BlindBoo (Aug 8, 2011)

logical4u said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



Satanist are nothing but closet Christans.  They believe in the same mythology.  If you're a Christian, don't you have to believe in Satan? (not that you worship him but believe in his existance).  I condemn all ritual killing(human, or animal) by all religionist, (Christian, Muslim,...ect)


----------



## BlindBoo (Aug 8, 2011)

logical4u said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



Again you make accuastions that have no basis in reality.  Like this whole thread.  Democrats do not trivialize the threat posed by Radical Islam.  They understand that even though the threat is coming from a small % of the worldwide Islamic population the threat of terrorist attack in an Major US city is real.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 8, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...




Why hello...finally on parole?


----------



## logical4u (Aug 8, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



Who is beheading people in the world today?


----------



## logical4u (Aug 8, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



That "small % of the worldwide Islamic population" is estimated to be 30,000,000.  That is a lot of trivializing.


----------



## Steelplate (Aug 8, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



Actually, I was watching a documentary on the History Channel called "Hell, The Devil's Domain". It mostly revolved around the historical perspective of a negative afterlife.. early ideology, Dante's Inferno, Paradise Lost, etc... but towards the end of the Documentary, it talked about modern Satanists. Turns out they are pretty much Atheists who do the "Satan" thing to reject organized Christianity....ergo, turning their back on God.

the ritual killing type of Satanists, are pretty much kids who actually believe in Satan... A much scarier proposition. As a Christian, I denounce them all... as an American, they can practice their "religion", as long as they obey Man's laws in the process.


----------



## hipeter924 (Aug 9, 2011)

Steelplate said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...


Not really, depends which type of Satanist. Most still maintain spiritual or religious belief just they view god as evil; Satan as a supporter of individual liberty and freedom of choice, as opposed to God which is meant to represent oppression, servitude and so on to 'laws of morality'. 

As for Atheism itself there are authors like Dawkins and Hitchens, and the angry people with issues; who generally have grudges against religious people. Then are Atheists that live a lie for some fear of persecution/punishment if they go out to family or friends, or their constituents aka closet Atheists. Lastly there are people like me that are out, dislike religion (especially when it causes death, destruction, genuine mayhem) and don't moan over Christmas. Really I don't understand Satanism at all, or the Spaghetti monster thing; if you are really there to let go of god, why waste your time creating a false religion that you know is fake, or a fake of a fake.


----------



## Steelplate (Aug 9, 2011)

hipeter924 said:


> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



First a political dig(tongue in cheek of course), does that mean Conservatives are Satanists?(note what I bolded)

The way I saw it, it's not really a "fake" per se... but a ritualistic thumbing of their noses at Christianity... although, they also get into Magic and Sorcery... which kind of goes a little beyond the satire they are trying to convey. Once again... I don't really give a crap what other people believe as long as they don't tell me what to believe and they obey our laws(as in the legal system... not necessarily the bible...although at times, they intersect).


----------



## hipeter924 (Aug 9, 2011)

Steelplate said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> > Steelplate said:
> ...


No, it's what they claim Satan to be, under the Atheist/Agnostic version  Satan merely represents opposition to god/s. Personally I don't get what they see in it, Satan is torturer and a sadist of epic proportions; the notion of him being anything other than that is bizarre. 

Even if you were to take the bible literally (especially the old testament version), and deem that god was an evil guy out to manipulate people and hurt them; why would you want to worship a torturer and an all the round nasty guy when you could say worship a cat or a nice guy instead?


----------



## BlindBoo (Aug 9, 2011)

logical4u said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



Whomever it is I condemn them for it.  My best guess is religionist.


----------



## BlindBoo (Aug 9, 2011)

logical4u said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



Estimated by whom, some scared little girlies?  Al Queda surely doesn't have 30 million!


----------



## BlindBoo (Aug 9, 2011)

Steelplate said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



I'm just saying that the supernatural creature named Satan (formerly the Angel of Light, aka Lucifer) is merely a part of the Judeo-Christian beleif system.  Anyone who claims to be a Satan worshipper, Satanist, embrace the same system of beliefs.


----------



## logical4u (Aug 9, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



Why do you trivialize the threat of islamists?


----------



## rhodescholar (Aug 9, 2011)

Dr.Drock said:


> More hugs is a more rational thought than thinking you can defeat a concept through warmongering.Not a country, a government, or a dictator, but a concept, and both sides of the aisle fall for it.I don't need to see statistics on american education to realize how bad it is, all I need to hear people talk about is "winning the war on terror."



This might be a shocking concept to you moron idiot, but there are people out there, many of them arab muslims, who cannot be reasoned with, and are committed to murdering you.

When I read posts from assholes as stupid as you, I realize that there are people in this world you can teach, show and prove to that a truck is coming down the street - but they will continue to insist that walking in the middle of the street is safest.  Grow a brain, dimwit.


----------



## del (Aug 9, 2011)

rhodescholar said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> > More hugs is a more rational thought than thinking you can defeat a concept through warmongering.Not a country, a government, or a dictator, but a concept, and both sides of the aisle fall for it.I don't need to see statistics on american education to realize how bad it is, all I need to hear people talk about is "winning the war on terror."
> ...



shut up, douchebag


----------



## rhodescholar (Aug 9, 2011)

del said:


> shut up, douchebag



I don't know which scenario is harder to believe, that a moron like you is still a mod here, or that you're even alive at all.

Normally, Darwinian selection culls out dogshit like you early in life, but then, nothing's perfect.


----------



## del (Aug 9, 2011)

rhodescholar said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > shut up, douchebag
> ...



are you blind as well as stupid?

shut up, douchebag


----------



## bodecea (Aug 10, 2011)

rhodescholar said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > shut up, douchebag
> ...



^Conservative Poster....typical one?  You decide.


----------



## BlindBoo (Aug 10, 2011)

logical4u said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



Why do you exaggerate the threat of Islamic Radicals?


----------



## yidnar (Aug 10, 2011)

Dr.Drock said:


> Ok, what do you think is a legit potential risk of what radical islam can do to the US?
> 
> (I'm not a democrat, just curious)


suicide bomber setting off a nuclear bomb in the harbor of a major city!!!


----------



## logical4u (Aug 10, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



Back to the dodge?  Do the math, not an exaggeration, based on conservative estimates.  If only 10% were extremists, the number would be over 160,000,000 people that believe it is their duty to deceive, destroy or murder all those that do not believe as they do.  Al Queda is only one wacko group of islam extremists.  There are groups for at least the 57 states of islam.  Why do you trivialize the threat of islamic radicals?


----------



## Wicked Jester (Aug 10, 2011)

logical4u said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...


I'll answer for him/her, L4U.

Two words: Political correctness.

You know, it's that idiotic liberal BS......Nothing more.


----------



## hellofromwarsaw (Aug 10, 2011)

Many thanks to Booooosh for turning 30 criminals into millions  by starting a crusade against a huge religion, with the help of many stupid bigotted Pub dupes...only cost trillions...

   Time to buy off Israel and Palestine...then we'll have a solution. That's all Islamists care about.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Aug 10, 2011)

yidnar said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, what do you think is a legit potential risk of what radical islam can do to the US?
> ...


Not to mention Fort Hood, Times Square, Bomb in underwear over Detroit, Disgruntled AWOL muslim troop supported by a couple o' liberal peace groups who happened to get caught by a private citizen just before he was about to strike at Ft. Hood yet again.

They just don't seem to get it......Sad really.


----------



## yidnar (Aug 10, 2011)

hipeter924 said:


> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> > hipeter924 said:
> ...


say something about islam why don't you!!!


----------



## GoneBezerk (Aug 10, 2011)

You are robotroll.



bodecea said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...


----------



## GoneBezerk (Aug 10, 2011)

Dumbfuck, the've been killing non-muslims in the name of islam long before Bush was born, but don't let that bother your demented world.

You probably don't the difference between Shia and Sunni....muslims in Saudi Arabia compared to Iran, compared to Pakistan, etc.

So just shut the fuck up.



hellofromwarsaw said:


> Many thanks to Booooosh for turning 30 criminals into millions  by starting a crusade against a huge religion, with the help of many stupid bigotted Pub dupes...only cost trillions...
> 
> Time to buy off Israel and Palestine...then we'll have a solution. That's all Islamists care about.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Aug 10, 2011)

bodecea said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...


^Bitter liberal lezbo poster....typical one?  You betcha.


----------



## hellofromwarsaw (Aug 10, 2011)

GoneBezerk said:


> Dumbfuck, the've been killing non-muslims in the name of islam long before Bush was born, but don't let that bother your demented world.
> 
> You probably don't the difference between Shia and Sunni....muslims in Saudi Arabia compared to Iran, compared to Pakistan, etc.
> 
> ...




Actually, I do, and they all are obsessed with Israel screwing the Palestinians. You seem to just hate all muslims. BRILLIANT!! Pub dupes!! And the WEST has been killing and screwing over Muslims lately- like the last 300 years!!


----------



## hipeter924 (Aug 10, 2011)

yidnar said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> > Steelplate said:
> ...






hipeter924 said:


> Mohammad was a conqueror, who went through the  middle east pillaging, having children and of course starving himself  in deserts so he got hallucinations, which would later form most of the  fabric of the Koran. Now, you could believe that; but when you kill  people over it, it makes you a total lunatic. By all means, Muslims can  believe whatever they like, say whatever they like, do whatever they  like; but the moment they start sending death threats, setting fire to  embassies and killing filmmakers it isn't acceptable any more.


^Next.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Aug 10, 2011)

hellofromwarsaw said:


> GoneBezerk said:
> 
> 
> > Dumbfuck, the've been killing non-muslims in the name of islam long before Bush was born, but don't let that bother your demented world.
> ...


Seriously, you are a laughable fuckin' idiot.


----------



## hellofromwarsaw (Aug 10, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> hellofromwarsaw said:
> 
> 
> > GoneBezerk said:
> ...



Gave up trying your "facts? Can't blame you.


----------



## gautama (Aug 10, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



Fascism masquerading as the "religion" Islam is your fucking "And......?"

No other Religion in the 5 Organized Religions of the World have the same Bloodthirsty Agenda of conquering the World thru *VIOLENT FORCE*, if necessary ...... with clearly defined instructions for *TORTURE & MURDER*  levied against those who oppose the maniacal Muslim fiends in achieving their goal of making "the World the Caliphate of Islam".....i.e., following the FIRST DICTUM (superseding all instructions contrary to it )of their Supreme Whackjob Fuehrer, Mohammed, who is the Historically Documented *MASS MURDERER, THIEF, RAPIST & PEDOPHILIC RAPIST !!!*

But then, as a LEZBO who fancies herself, as you yourself stated,  a SPARTACUS.....and, then, on a different occasion, a dickless "husband"  surely establishes you as a permanent resident of La La Land.

And, don't bring out the "family" bullshit.......this doesn't have anything to do with "family"...... this has to do with *YOU* and your own *fantasy BULLSHIT !!!*


----------



## Wicked Jester (Aug 10, 2011)

hellofromwarsaw said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > hellofromwarsaw said:
> ...


No, Moonbeam, I killed you with facts in that other thread, and then watched you scurry away like a cat with a firecracker up it's ass.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 10, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > rhodescholar said:
> ...



You think more about my sexuality than I do.   Thanks but no thanks.


----------



## hellofromwarsaw (Aug 10, 2011)

Sure, tell us again how Obama is slaughtering Libyan women and children, and no one knows...Oh, and putting Al Qaeda in...LOL!! DUPE.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 10, 2011)

gautama said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



You and Wicked Jester need to get together and watch your Lesbian porno flicks together.   You'd make a charming couple...you hiding under your bed, him on probation.


----------



## gautama (Aug 10, 2011)

hellofromwarsaw said:


> Sure, tell us again how Obama is slaughtering Libyan women and children, and no one knows...Oh, and putting Al Qaeda in...LOL!! DUPE.



The PollackfromPluto is a hopelessly clueless idiot.

However, ya gotta give this whackjob some credit: he's so fucking BIZARRE he's actually amusing.


----------



## Free Thinker (Aug 10, 2011)

Islamic Terrorism is the greatest threat to the entire planet.   Killing the worthless Osama Bin Loser was a good start, but we need to do more.   All Islamic Terrorists need to be dealt with.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Aug 11, 2011)

gautama said:


> hellofromwarsaw said:
> 
> 
> > Sure, tell us again how Obama is slaughtering Libyan women and children, and no one knows...Oh, and putting Al Qaeda in...LOL!! DUPE.
> ...


Yeah well, that's what commune living, too tight Birkenstocks, massive amounts of drugs and tie dye fumes did to a lot of these liberal freaks of the 60's and 70's.

He's admittedly 60 years old, and his mushy brain brings out the bizarre, and definitely makes for an entertaining, albeit burned out ol' coot.


----------



## hellofromwarsaw (Aug 11, 2011)

Too bad you're just WRONG on the facts- Turn off the BS, Raygunist dupe. Post some more links from APRIL to show what we're doing in Libya TODAY, idiot. Or how unarmed US drones are slaughtering women and dhildren. Gaddafi loving Foxbots, now. LOL! Really sad. Hoping for your recovery...


----------



## Dr.Drock (Aug 11, 2011)

rhodescholar said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> > More hugs is a more rational thought than thinking you can defeat a concept through warmongering.Not a country, a government, or a dictator, but a concept, and both sides of the aisle fall for it.I don't need to see statistics on american education to realize how bad it is, all I need to hear people talk about is "winning the war on terror."
> ...



Fall involving bed statistics - Countries compared - NationMaster

You're more likely to die falling out of your bed than you are from a terrorist attack.  How many trillions should we spend on the war on beds?

Well sorry, maybe you aren't more likely to die that  way, you spend your days hiding under your bed from muslims.


----------



## Jroc (Aug 11, 2011)

Dr.Drock said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.Drock said:
> ...



Perfect example of the title of this thread. Thank you for that. You are the perfect liberal Democrat Congrats


----------



## Dr.Drock (Aug 11, 2011)

Jroc said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> > rhodescholar said:
> ...



I've never voted for a single democrat in my entire life, Obama is a tragic disaster.  I hate Obama's war on terror.



Perfect example of an idiot, who can only post on blind pre-thought out ignorant assumptions, well done .


----------



## Jroc (Aug 11, 2011)

Dr.Drock said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.Drock said:
> ...



Yeah? when does that start? I know he has an "overseas contingency" thing going on, in between kissing muslim ass. So you say you're not a dem? Good for you, you're still clueless on the subject .I hope you have guard rails on your bed moron.


----------



## Dr.Drock (Aug 11, 2011)

Jroc said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



No he has a war on terror, that's why he bombs a new country every 6 months or so, which should be much to your delight.

All I stated was that you're more likely to die falling out of your bed than from terrorism here in the US, that's a fact.

Government (both parties) wants it's citizens in a constant state of panic. Look at 9/11 for example, what happens when the citizens panic?  We turn to government, and put all our faith in them and they have cart blanche to do whatever they want, so they always want that.

Don't you see all the new disasters they want us to be afraid of?  Terrorism, bank failures, GM failure, budget, credit rating, need for a stimulus, global warming, etc it's all some new disaster to keep us in a constant state of panic.

Their plan works on you, doesn't work on me.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 11, 2011)

hellofromwarsaw said:


> Many thanks to Booooosh for turning 30 criminals into millions  by starting a crusade against a huge religion, with the help of many stupid bigotted Pub dupes...only cost trillions...



Yeah, because Islam loved us before Bush...

You fucking retard.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 11, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> They just don't seem to get it......Sad really.



They get it.

They're just on the other side.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 11, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> Seriously, you are a laughable fuckin' idiot.



He's just a typical message board Jihadist. Fighting the infidels in forums for the glory of Allah....


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 11, 2011)

hellofromwarsaw said:


> Gave up trying your "facts? Can't blame you.



Ever hear of the Ottoman Empire, jihad Johnny?

You're a fucking retard, Ahmed.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 11, 2011)

bodecea said:


> You think more about my sexuality than I do.   Thanks but no thanks.



Were you a lesbian before menopause? Or is this just like everything else about you, a bullshit political statement, a statement of your far left idiocy?


----------



## bodecea (Aug 11, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > You think more about my sexuality than I do.   Thanks but no thanks.
> ...



Ah, more lesbian fantasies.....  You three make a lovely....er.....couple?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 11, 2011)

Dr.Drock said:


> You're more likely to die falling out of your bed than you are from a terrorist attack.  How many trillions should we spend on the war on beds?



You're more likely to die from  falling out of your bed than you are from being hit by a drunk driver. So using your idiocy, we should allow drunk driving.

Oh, I realize that you're here to trivialize the threat from radical Islam, thinking just isn't what you do.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 11, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Ah, more lesbian fantasies.....  You three make a lovely....er.....couple?



????

I asked if you were lesbian before menopause? Is this just something you "discovered" after the sex drive was gone and you had to actually relate to men - finding out that you really couldn't?


----------



## bodecea (Aug 11, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, more lesbian fantasies.....  You three make a lovely....er.....couple?
> ...



Ooooo.  An expert.   Share with us all you know about that phenomenon.   TIA.


----------



## Dr.Drock (Aug 11, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> > You're more likely to die falling out of your bed than you are from a terrorist attack.  How many trillions should we spend on the war on beds?
> ...



You have a pattern of only saying dumb stuff on this board, but this may be the dumbest.


Drunk driving statistics

Tens of thousands of people die every year from drunk driving, my link showed 450 people died in a year from falling out of their bed.

I shouldn't be unfair and say what you said was dumb, because you have that pesky lying quota you have to fill every day so maybe you were just lying again.


----------



## Dr.Drock (Aug 11, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Why do these people obsess over your sex life and who you have sex with?


Bunch of perverts, it's an anonymous message board, go to a damn porn site if you need that kind of thing not here.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 11, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> > You're more likely to die falling out of your bed than you are from a terrorist attack.  How many trillions should we spend on the war on beds?
> ...



  


(Note:  not laughing at the tragedy of being killed by a drunk driver...just Uncensored's idiocy)


----------



## Indy Terry (Aug 11, 2011)

Why be scared of the Muslims only? It's the true blue American poor that will be rioting just as the poor in English cities are doing if the entitlement slashing continues (either right or wrong) by the Tea Party. Look at how the police couldn't come close to handling it. The poorer the poor and the hotter the temps the closer this country will get to the same rioting.


----------



## gautama (Aug 11, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



B.O....Duh....C'ya,

I suppose you can't help being a sexually and politically impaired LEZBO to the point where you stated that you considered yourself to be SPARTACUS. And, on another occasion, a dickless "husband".

But, seriously, do you have to advertise your idiotic blather ?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 11, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Ooooo.  An expert.   Share with us all you know about that phenomenon.   TIA.



So, is that a "yes?"


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 11, 2011)

bodecea said:


> (Note:  not laughing at the tragedy of being killed by a drunk driver...just Uncensored's idiocy)



Yep, because you're too fucking stupid to grasp the point.

Hey, you're here to trivialize the threat from radical Islam, not to reason... I understand.


----------



## gautama (Aug 11, 2011)

Dr.Drock said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Uh huh !!!

We are now going to get our lessons on ethics and proper political behaviour from Dr DRECK,  the unofficial representative of the SMEAR MERCHANTS of the Left, whose base is the LEFT LOONIE CRAZIES from SOROS'S Merry Band of Slimebag & Sleaze Purveyors like Move On .Org, Media Matters, Daily Kos, etc., etc., etc. who, for example, have unjustifiably villified Sarah Palin, and even her children....including the Downes syndrome child.

Yeah !!! We need more lessons on propriety from LIEberrhoidal turds like you !!!


----------



## bodecea (Aug 11, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > (Note:  not laughing at the tragedy of being killed by a drunk driver...just Uncensored's idiocy)
> ...



Let's see here...who brought up the comparison of falling out of bed deaths with drunk driving deaths.....?     Who could that have been?     And when he has his ass handed to him, suddenly whines about the topic...?    Who could that be...?


----------



## Indy Terry (Aug 11, 2011)

Interesting. Prime Minister Cameron actually blamed "gangs" as a major problem with the riots in London and other English cities. He actually blamed English gangs association with a Boston gang. Seems the gang/drug problem isn't going away in the US very soon is it?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 11, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Let's see here...who brought up the comparison of falling out of bed deaths with drunk driving deaths.....?



Hey stupid, do you think there is a connection between terrorism and falling out of bed? Is there any relevance at all between the two?

Don't bother to answer, just bleat "Ohhh Bahhhh Bahhh Bahhh Mahhh," it's all you're good for.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 11, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Let's see here...who brought up the comparison of falling out of bed deaths with drunk driving deaths.....?
> ...



I like how you can't handle quoting my entire post......


----------



## Wicked Jester (Aug 11, 2011)

bodecea said:


> gautama said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


What fuckin' probation are you babbling about, Butch?

Christ man, you're incessent babbling is becoming quite disturbing up here.

Serioulsy dude, you need to get some fuckin' help.......Onset of Alzheimers, Dementia. Possible that all those drugs through the years have fried your brain?

I mean hell, Stanley........I go away for a couple months. Take my daughters on A Disney cruise through the Carribean. The wife and I to Italy for two weeks, and I come back and your incessent babbling has increased ten fold in that time.

Get some help, son.........Ya' need it!


----------



## bodecea (Aug 11, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > gautama said:
> ...




Sure you did....


----------



## Wicked Jester (Aug 11, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Sure did!

Unlike you, I did well in life.

I can afford to take trips.......And of course, I can get treatment at the VA if necessary, unlike you.

Look, Clephus........There must be some government program or charity that can help ya' get the treatment you so obviously need........Incessent babbling CANNOT be a sign of anything good........Get yourself checked, Bob, it just might do ya some good.

And just think Dave, they just might be able to get ya' some help with that gender confusion thingamajigee you suffer from.

I wish ya' liuck, Bert......Sincerely.


----------



## logical4u (Aug 11, 2011)

hellofromwarsaw said:


> Many thanks to Booooosh for turning 30 criminals into millions  by starting a crusade against a huge religion, with the help of many stupid bigotted Pub dupes...only cost trillions...
> 
> Time to buy off Israel and Palestine...then we'll have a solution. That's all Islamists care about.



Islamists have been attacking the west since the founding of the "cult leader", Mohammed decided to spread his "peaceful" religion thru deceit, destruction, and death.  For you, "you" that is over 1400 years of aggression and warfare.  It hasn't stopped and it never will as long as "shariah" is part of the "religion".  You can't "buy off" people that will only be happy when your head is seperated from your shoulders, and they have raped every female in your family.  Sorry, that is how they see it.  You, refuse to see it, and want the rest of us to be as blind as you "choose" to be.


----------



## logical4u (Aug 11, 2011)

yidnar said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> > Steelplate said:
> ...



Islam is to be "trivialized" while those bodies with their heads removed keep piling up in those violent Christian and Jewish communities (this is for the Lord they cry, as they use four men to hold the bound person, while the fifth person, saws off the heads).  Christianity has the most violent, the most hostile believers towards those of other faiths in all the world.  (Ignore all those charities, and ministries, and saints, like Mother Teresa, they are not really Christians, I think they are closet muslims.)


----------



## logical4u (Aug 11, 2011)

Dr.Drock said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.Drock said:
> ...



With attitudes like yours, give it a few years and try that statistic again, you will find those being killed from islamic radicals, climbing.  You can get back in your bed, now.


----------



## logical4u (Aug 11, 2011)

Indy Terry said:


> Why be scared of the Muslims only? It's the true blue American poor that will be rioting just as the poor in English cities are doing if the entitlement slashing continues (either right or wrong) by the Tea Party. Look at how the police couldn't come close to handling it. The poorer the poor and the hotter the temps the closer this country will get to the same rioting.



In this country, people are still allowed to defend themselves and their property.  If those type of riots start here, they will end a whole lot quicker, and it will involve funerals.  

That Wisconsin thing, that was a warning to all those that pack, and all those that hunt.  It will be harder to do, next time, unless it is done where city governments have made sure the citizens that pay taxes are unarmed.


----------



## Dr.Drock (Aug 12, 2011)

logical4u said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> > rhodescholar said:
> ...



That's some grade A fearmongering, you should run for public office.


----------



## Too Tall (Aug 12, 2011)

ogibillm said:


> Hot Wire said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...



If that one person was you it would be trivial to me!


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Aug 17, 2011)

Jroc said:


> *Why do Democrats Trivialize The Threat From Radical Islam*


Why do *"conservatives"* insist they've got *The Answer* to *ALL* things.....because o' their belief in their plastic/fantastic *FAIRY TALES?*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LE_TWhzG-p0]Hell: The Devil's Domain (Part 1/10) - YouTube[/ame]



> *"If people are good only because they fear punishment, and hope for reward,
> then we are a sorry lot indeed."* - *Albert Einstein*


----------



## logical4u (Aug 18, 2011)

Mr. Shaman said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > *Why do Democrats Trivialize The Threat From Radical Islam*
> ...



That "fairy tale" gave people the courage to establish the best country for people in the history of the world.  All the evils "done by this country" are a direct result of people thinking they know better than the Lord.

I find it amusing that people that enjoy the labors of Christians and their ideals want to preach those ideals mean nothing, yet they do not move to the places that don't practice "other ideals".

Maybe you can explain that one.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 19, 2011)

Mr. Shaman said:


> Why do *"conservatives"* insist they've got *The Answer* to *ALL* things.....​




Why do you insist on using so many drugs that you come here and post stupid shit like this?​


----------



## Jroc (Aug 20, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LytAXcH_wNY&feature=player_embedded]Wall of Truth - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Aug 27, 2011)

Jroc said:


> *Why do Democrats Trivialize The Threat From Radical Islam*


When it comes to *threats*.....



> .....*MOST* religions *participate**!!!!*



*



> We go out in the world and take our chances
> Fate is just the weight of circumstances
> That's the way that lady luck dances
> *Roll the bones*
> ...




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9VzAKpPJTqQ]Rush - Roll the Bones - YouTube[/ame]

Only *SUCKERS*.....*LAZY Ones*.....believe in *Fate*.


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Aug 27, 2011)

kaz said:


> Liberals don't trivialize the threat of radical Islam, they prioritize it.



.....Es*pecially* when there are so many.....



> *WHITE-WINGERS*



....*running-loose!!!!!*​


----------



## logical4u (Aug 28, 2011)

Mr. Shaman said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Liberals don't trivialize the threat of radical Islam, they prioritize it.
> ...



Please list the world wide atrocities that are perpetuated by right/white wingers.  Where do they keep those decaptitated bodies?  Where are the communities partying in the street every time someone 'different' from them is brutally murdered?
You are the epitomy of trivializing radical islam.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 28, 2011)

Have the evil Moooslims taken us over yet?


----------



## logical4u (Aug 28, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Have the evil Moooslims taken us over yet?



For your sake, I hope not.  You (and your partner) will probably be paraded thru the streets on the way to a public execution.  I would do a lot of things to stop that from happening.


----------



## HUGGY (Aug 29, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Have the evil Moooslims taken us over yet?



No..and they never will...BUT Christian *fanatics* HAVE taken over the GOP...insuring another Obama term..We will have a choice next November between crazy people and over reaching smart people.  When will the Christian right(wrong) learn that religion has no place in political leadership?


----------



## logical4u (Aug 30, 2011)

HUGGY said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Have the evil Moooslims taken us over yet?
> ...



Evidence?  Links?


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 30, 2011)

Radical Islam and Islam are two different things - like Radical Christianity and Christianity.

9/11 Coloring Book Influences Kids With Islamophobia | ThinkProgress

Meet An Islamophobia Network Donor: The Lynde And Harry Bradley Foundation | ThinkProgress

REPORT: $42 Million From Seven Foundations Helped Fuel The Rise Of Islamophobia In America | ThinkProgress

Former Mitt Romney Staffer Revealed As Key Player Behind Nationwide Islamophobia Push | ThinkProgress

Islamophobia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## bodecea (Aug 30, 2011)

logical4u said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Michelle Bachmann comes to mind.


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 30, 2011)

> Evidence? Links?



Rise of the Religious Right in the Republican Party


----------



## Jroc (Aug 30, 2011)

Lakhota said:


> Radical Islam and Islam are two different things - like Radical Christianity and Christianity.



The subject matter is "radical islam" idiot what's your point?


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 30, 2011)

> The subject matter is "radical islam" idiot what's your point?



Duh, maybe you could get Sarah Palin to explain it to you...


----------



## Jroc (Aug 30, 2011)

Lakhota said:


> > The subject matter is "radical islam" idiot what's your point?
> 
> 
> 
> Duh, maybe you could get Sarah Palin to explain it to you...



Apparently you can't explain your own attempt at making a point so why do it?


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 30, 2011)

> Why do Democrats Trivialize The Threat From Radical Islam



Maybe because they aren't a bunch of cowards afraid of their own shadow.  No Democrat trivializes the threat from "Radical" Islam - just Islam.  Islam has as much right in America as Christianity.  Our Constitution provides that right.  "Radical" Christianity is as dangerous as "Radical" Islam.

The U.S. NOT founded upon Christianity


----------



## logical4u (Aug 30, 2011)

bodecea said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



Has Michelle Bachmann beheaded a bound man being held by four other fanatics the entire time chanting it was being done in the name of Christ?  I must have missed that, what channel played it?


----------



## Jroc (Aug 30, 2011)

Lakhota said:


> > Evidence? Links?
> 
> 
> 
> Rise of the Religious Right in the Republican Party



Congradulations!!! you are a perfect example of the title of this thread!!


AMERICAN NICK BERG&#8217;S BEHEADING (WARNING: GRAPHIC IMAGES) « Bare Naked Islam


Alhamdillullah [Praise allah], Muslim Beheadings Come to American Soil: Head of Islamic Propaganda Cable Network Cuts Wife&#8217;s Head Off&#8211;Buffalo, NY


Founder Of Muslim-American TV Network Arrested For Wife's Beheading


Video shows beheading of American hostage


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 30, 2011)

Jroc said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > > Evidence? Links?
> ...



Holy shit, are you serious?  Christians have been beheading people throughout history.


----------



## logical4u (Aug 30, 2011)

Lakhota said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



Name one done in the last one hundred years were the person cutting off another person's head was "chanting" in the name of Christ our Lord?


----------



## Jroc (Aug 30, 2011)

Lakhota said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



Keep it coming, you're an inspiration, this thread may never end, we get new idiots joining the board every day


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 30, 2011)

> Keep it coming, you're an inspiration, this thread may never end, we get new idiots joining the board every day



I assume you profess to be a Christian...


----------



## Wicked Jester (Aug 30, 2011)

Lakhota said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


And Lakota indians were scalping innocent women and children, along with many other Native American tribes.......So, what's your point, Lactater?


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 30, 2011)

Oh goodie, now we have Pee-wee Ranger on board.


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 30, 2011)

> And Lakota indians were scalping innocent women and children, along with many other Native American tribes.......



Some of them were "guilty"...  We just didn't have time to sort them all out...


----------



## Wicked Jester (Aug 30, 2011)

Lakhota said:


> Oh goodie, now we have Pee-wee Ranger on board.


Yeah, yeah, yeah, ya' gotta point, leaky tits?


----------



## Jroc (Aug 30, 2011)

Lakhota said:


> > Keep it coming, you're an inspiration, this thread may never end, we get new idiots joining the board every day
> 
> 
> 
> I assume you profess to be a Christian...



Guess again idiot. Your powers of perception are even lower than your I.Q.


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 30, 2011)

> Guess again idiot. Your powers of perception are even lower than your I.Q.



Okay, so maybe you're not a complete asshole.


----------



## Jroc (Aug 30, 2011)

Lakhota said:


> > Guess again idiot. Your powers of perception are even lower than your I.Q.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so maybe you're not a complete asshole.



So you trivialize Radical islam and I'm the "asshole"? I'll take that as badge of honor coming from your kind.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Aug 30, 2011)

Lakhota said:


> > And Lakota indians were scalping innocent women and children, along with many other Native American tribes.......
> 
> 
> 
> Some of them were "guilty"...  We just didn't have time to sort them all out...


Guilty of what, ya' wet nurse?


----------



## bodecea (Aug 30, 2011)

Lakhota said:


> > And Lakota indians were scalping innocent women and children, along with many other Native American tribes.......
> 
> 
> 
> Some of them were "guilty"...  We just didn't have time to sort them all out...



The only good Indian/Muslim is a ........(fill in the rest).


----------



## bodecea (Aug 30, 2011)

logical4u said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



And was it excused by some here?    I'd almost expect that.


----------



## firesbreath (Aug 30, 2011)

Liberal leaders in this country seek to seperate us from our greatest allies..
Obama could help detroy Israel by simply ignoring that fine nation..Whenever he can he offends our European allies and grovels before our arab enemys..He is in fact a coward who perfers the will of Islam over freedom of thought, speech or choice..

Fires


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 30, 2011)

> Obama could help detroy Israel by simply ignoring that fine nation..



Oh, yes, what a fine nation... of land thieves and ethnic cleansing...

A Synopsis of the Israel/Palestine Conflict

Book review: "Married to Another Man" | The Electronic Intifada


----------



## Wicked Jester (Aug 30, 2011)

Lakhota said:


> > And Lakota indians were scalping innocent women and children, along with many other Native American tribes.......
> 
> 
> 
> Some of them were "guilty"...  We just didn't have time to sort them all out...


So, Lactater, what were those CHILDREN guilty of?


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 31, 2011)

> So, Lactater, what were those CHILDREN guilty of?



The Pilgrims: Children of the Devil


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 31, 2011)

logical4u said:


> Evidence?  Links?



His hatred is evidence enough. Hatred is all the evidence any of the left need.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 31, 2011)

Lakhota said:


> Duh, maybe you could get Sarah Palin to explain it to you...



Sarah Palin launching lots of terrorist attacks, Herr Goebbels?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 31, 2011)

Lakhota said:


> Maybe because they aren't a bunch of cowards afraid of their own shadow



Is that what it is, Herr Goebbels?



> .  No Democrat trivializes the threat from "Radical" Islam - just Islam.



You're not a democrat?



> Islam has as much right in America as Christianity.  Our Constitution provides that right.  "Radical" Christianity is as dangerous as "Radical" Islam.




Really, Herr Goebbels?







The U.S. NOT founded upon Christianity[/QUOTE]

Who needs Al Qaeda when we have you, eh Herr Goebbels?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 31, 2011)

Lakhota said:


> Holy shit, are you serious?  Christians have been beheading people throughout history.



Is that right, Herr Goebbels?

Got a YouTube link to Christian terrorists doing so?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 31, 2011)

Lakhota said:


> Oh, yes, what a fine nation... of land thieves and ethnic cleansing...
> 
> A Synopsis of the Israel/Palestine Conflict
> 
> Book review: "Married to Another Man" | The Electronic Intifada



Allahu Akbar, eh Herr Goebbels?

A JOOOOOOO hating liar for Allah, what a surprise.....


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 31, 2011)

bodecea said:


> And was it excused by some here?    I'd almost expect that.



You're actually "head shakingly stupid," you know that?

I read post like the above, and actually shake my head...

The number of times I've read post by you and just exhaled "fuck is she stupid..."

Seriously, how do you even function?


----------



## HUGGY (Aug 31, 2011)

logical4u said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Nigga PLease...


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Aug 31, 2011)

Jroc said:


> *Why do Democrats Trivialize The Threat From Radical Islam*


Lemme guess.....you're a *Stevie Emerson groupie*, right??​


> "....his career, as discussed in CAPs new report Fear, Inc., is marked by *shoddy reporting* and *suspicious financial arrangements between private companies*, in some cases listing him as the sole employee, and the nonprofit foundations which collect tax-exempt contributions to support his work."
> 
> *If Christine O'Donnell Was A Dude*​








 . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## logical4u (Aug 31, 2011)

bodecea said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Still waiting for that link, evidence.  So funny that you choose to live in the peaceful society a predominately Christian population has made, yet, all you do is ridicule those that you have taken advantage of here.


----------



## logical4u (Aug 31, 2011)

HUGGY said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



That is not a link.


----------



## freedombecki (Sep 1, 2011)

Jroc said:


> Wall of Truth - YouTube



Thanks for the documentary showing Ahmadinejad saying he wanted to wipe Israel and the USA off the face of the map. They scrubbed most of that off the face of the internet through idiots who go around the web and knock off information that tells the truth on enemies who wish to obfuscate their true murderous purposes from the polite Western world, so nobody will know the level of their hatred toward Westerners.


----------

